# MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread III: Where Terezi is God-Tier



## SageMaster (Mar 18, 2011)

TEREZI WINS!


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 18, 2011)

Die thread.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 18, 2011)

So can I do the next one or do I have to wait till this one gets automatically ended?

Yeah, there's something wrong with me.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 18, 2011)

meh i'll make it before i leave for the bus


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 18, 2011)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 18, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 18, 2011)

meh i'll make the new thread before i leave for the bus


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 18, 2011)

*Terezi: Do silly dance



W3LCOM3 TO TH3 N3W HOM3STUCK THR34D, WH3RE W3 D1SCUSS 4NDR3W HUSS13'S 4W3SOM3 W3BCOM1C! H3H3H3H3H3
​*
1st thread: 

2nd thread:


----------



## Sylar (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah new thread.

Feels good man.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 18, 2011)

It does really feel good. :33


----------



## shit (Mar 18, 2011)

hello new thread


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2011)

Onward to a brighter tomorrow.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks like there's an auto Tazmo script. 

Also who deleted threads since it was like 7 from it when I last posted then Sage spammed a lot and so idk who the real winner is.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 18, 2011)

Well you got your title but TV claimed the OP.

But I'll leave that to Castiel and TV to deal with.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 18, 2011)

new thread smell


----------



## shit (Mar 18, 2011)

homestazmo


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2011)

going to eat


when I come back will unfuck everything


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar2ZdXDRWy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Mar 18, 2011)

Sage is a cheater


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 18, 2011)

In the best way possible though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 18, 2011)

Ahahaha, perfect finish, Sage, I'm proud of you.

Anyway, edit the OP to make it accessible to new people, though keep your 'rezi, o'course.

Silly script, such a mess.

Also I seriously cannot get enough of TrollCops.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 18, 2011)

Just type something up TV and have him edit it in.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 18, 2011)

Great thread title. The only thread title worth having


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Just type something up TV and have him edit it in.



I did last thread and none of you guys liked it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah well you were the one who called OP rights this time


----------



## Platinum (Mar 18, 2011)

Worst thread title .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah well you were the one who called OP rights this time



OP goes to the winner.



Platinum said:


> Worst thread title .



U jellyden?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 18, 2011)

Needs more Vriska


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Needs more Vriska



Fan of Vriska and Raikou.

Terrible taste.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Fan of Vriska and Raikou.
> 
> Terrible taste.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Fan of Vriska and Raikou.
> 
> Terrible taste.



Vriskou fan

there I just saved you some letters


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 18, 2011)

1. Entei
2. Raikou
3. Suicune

Anyone who says otherwise is wrong.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 18, 2011)

CD with the big save.

EDIT: heLLO Raigen Effect


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 18, 2011)

It was really not going to be any other number


----------



## zenieth (Mar 18, 2011)

They got 10 and a half hours to get that thing the fuck out of there.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 18, 2011)

AND THEN YOU HAVE A UNIVERSE SHATTERING KABOOM


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh shit.

Only 10:25:00 left?


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2011)

Suicune the best, motherfuckers


----------



## Anasazi (Mar 19, 2011)

Well that was deceptively simple.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 19, 2011)

Wallet modus is best modus.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wallet modus is best modus.



yeah, for sure.

I'm all over a wallet modus 

Stylish and roomy


----------



## Arishem (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok, that made me laugh.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 19, 2011)

That thing is like bigger than a building and he's just like yoink.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 19, 2011)

Quick, simple and efficient


----------



## shit (Mar 19, 2011)

that was hilarious 

it's been too long since I laughed like that at homestuck


----------



## Laxus (Mar 19, 2011)

John's  dad had one badass wallet


----------



## Pipe (Mar 19, 2011)

Wallet modus


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahaha oh god I laughed hard at that.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 19, 2011)

I was gonna have "Where Terezi rules and Eridan drools" as a title but it didn't fit.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2011)

Dat Wallet Modus.


----------



## geG (Mar 19, 2011)

New thread I see


----------



## Stroev (Mar 19, 2011)

fucuking chumpasses moving threads and making new ones without me knowing

you can't lose me that easily


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Ah damn we can't lose Stroev that easily .


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2011)

when I saw the thread was locked I thought maybe the BIG MAN wanted to take a time out to talk about something

like aids


----------



## geG (Mar 20, 2011)

We can still talk about aids


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2011)

cool beans.

I wish I could make more PSYCHEs and lie about updates, but everybody probably has the update reminder so it's moot.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

AID's discussion time?

I'm not sure if i'm ready to handle that.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2011)

Still waiting for my Dave update, merciless killings, and SBaHJ inserts.

Good updates; best updates.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> AID's discussion time?
> 
> I'm not sure if i'm ready to handle that.



no one is ready for that


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2011)

I was ready when the new thread started and the 2nd one was at the lower part of my subcription list. ready for the BIG MAN's time out.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

The Big Man is not in the building though.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 20, 2011)

we can wait, wharever he is


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Sunny is hosting a game on contraception.

He should level with us about AIDs....


Dear god on second thought forget I ever said anything. 

It's like it never happened. No one can ever blame me for telling sunny to talk about aids now. Aids? What Aids! Ha ha ha!


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh shit that is one big hole.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh and plat, you're not gettin most posts this time round.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah I am .

You can't stop me Zeneith. I have tiger blood and adonis dna.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2011)

That was pretty epic.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

QUICK. SOMEONE MUST CALCULATE THIS!!1!11


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh shit that is one big hole.



God Hood is all about making big holes in things


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> QUICK. SOMEONE MUST CALCULATE THIS!!1!11


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> God Hood is all about making big holes in things



There's an innuendo in there somewhere.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> There's an innuendo in there somewhere.



can you find it


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> can you find it



I'm not sure I want to find it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2011)

That's why Plat had the most posts last thread: He makes spammy posts of zero content like these. 

As for the size, well the Tornado when he did the drilly thing looked ~500 ft in diameter I'd estimate.

Probably more.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's why Plat had the most posts last thread: He makes spammy posts of zero content like these.



You jelly?

You wish your posts could have half the content that mine do .



> As for the size, well the Tornado when he did the drilly thing looked ~500 ft in diameter I'd estimate.
> 
> Probably more.



It's obviously more than 500 feet in diameter.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm not sure I want to find it.



not everyone was meant to dig that deep


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2011)

If mine had half the content yours did, if you quoted them it'd say Originally Posted by Cubey. 



/googles Length of Battleship
ships between 500-900 feet in length

So lets say the drill is about 1500-2500 feet in diameter.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Sunny if you want all of my posts to be full of long winded rambling theories about Eridan i'll be happy to oblige. That should be enough content for you . 

That's assuming of course that battleship is the same size as a normal one, which isn't necessarily true.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2011)

That....would actually be kind of amusing. 

Well yeah. Of course they could be supersized but who knows. I figure he used that big fucker flying around purposefully as a size reference.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2011)

Plat, you are no Charlie Sheen, He still has hope. Yours has successfully been torn in half.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2011)

Also I already did a calc of the tornado and let's just say stupid big.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That....would actually be kind of amusing.



Don't test me Sunny. I can ramble on about Eridan for hours if you give me the chance .



zenieth said:


> Plat, you are no Charlie Sheen, He still has hope. Yours has successfully been torn in half.



Charlie Sheen wishes he could be me.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2011)

Zenieth repeatedly busting Plat's chops for eternity is the thing dreams are made of


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2011)

Charlie Sheen is a Warlock, something Eridan wished he was but immediately got Debunked


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Zenieth repeatedly busting Plat's chops for eternity is the thing dreams are made of



Zeneith black solicitations are going to have to be better than that if they want to get my full attention .



zenieth said:


> Charlie Sheen is a Warlock, something Eridan wished he was but immediately got Debunked



Eridan never was a Warlock .


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Oh and plat, you're not gettin most posts this time round.





> Platinum 	16
> Sunuvmann 	13
> SageMaster 	8
> zenieth 	7
> ...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

winning is everything


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2011)

Too bad Plat will always be second to you eh CD?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not interested in a black rom with you Zeneith.

You will have to look elsewhere i'm afraid .


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2011)

Also it's still march, I should check to see if the March Madness thread is still going.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't want black rom Plat, but I'm honored that you think I would


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I don't want black rom Plat, but I'm honored that you think I would



You say no, but the posts trying to intentionally antagonize me say yes .


Sorry Zeneith but I just can't bring myself to hate you in that way .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2011)

No one ever says things to Plat with the intention of black rom. Like ever.

He sounds pretty desperate. And his saying others are giving him black advances are just wishful thinking. 

Sounds familiar.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> No one ever says things to Plat with the intention of black rom. Like ever.
> 
> He sounds pretty desperate. And his saying others are giving him black advances are just wishful thinking.
> 
> Sounds familiar.



Please don't tell me you are going to try and solicit me as well sunny 

I've had tons of fodder try to be my kismesis but none of them were good enough for me .

I had a good kismesis... once. But that was a long time ago .


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2011)

I would never try to take AFK's place Platinum. I just enjoy making fun of Eridan, you're just a proxy most of the time


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

As long as you understand that i'm 0kay with it .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

none so far have measured to the p-lou and MdB standard on my end when it came to blackroms


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2011)

Shitdomaru was a pitiful display and yet he was unrelenting in that time CD.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

At least CD didn't have Captain Smoker try and be his kismesis .

That guy was strangely obsessed with me and Nihilus I swear.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Shitdomaru was a pitiful display and yet he was unrelenting in that time CD.


at least I got a shoe out of it

a low-quality one but still 



Platinum said:


> At least CD didn't have Captain Smoker try and be his kismesis .
> 
> That guy was strangely obsessed with me and Nihilus I swear.



oh yeah I think I remember that

reaching the heights of blackrom only to  wind up with trash once more


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> reaching the heights of blackrom only to  wind up with trash once more



Shit sucks man .


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like Zeneith got banned.

And with that his feeble dreams of beating me in posts this go around comes to a tragic end .


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 20, 2011)

Egbert has truly become a godly surgeon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Please don't tell me you are going to try and solicit me as well sunny
> 
> I've had tons of fodder try to be my kismesis but none of them were good enough for me .
> 
> I had a good kismesis... once. But that was a long time ago .


My actions are in no way salacious. Rather, its evoking black feelings from you in order to have the amusement of you loathing me while I merely pity you.

And thus the circle of trolling is complete.

I guess I'm a calignous tease.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't flatter yourself sunny.

I would never consider you worthy of my obsidian passions .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2011)

Also,


> *RSS: *
> 
> *Squiddles for Japan*
> _Posted on 20 Mar 2011 by Andrew_
> ...


Tentarape plushies for Japan? How fitting!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

I would do it.

But 100 bucks for squiddles is too rich for my blood.

No matter how tangely they might be.


----------



## Pipe (Mar 20, 2011)

Tangle Buddies 

To bad 100 dollars is to much for me.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

> Another offer
> Posted on 20 Mar 2011 by Andrew
> 
> The squiddles ran out fast (see post below). More than $2000 in about an hour isn't too bad! Thanks to those who donated.
> ...



No updates for a few days .

Damn those squiddles sold out fast though.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

these john updates have been kind of dull

hopefully he runs into jack or finds dad or something soon

or at leasts rejoins wv

and why is zenieth banned?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

how the hell did hundred dollar squiddles sell out fast?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> these john updates have been kind of dull
> 
> hopefully he runs into jack or finds dad or something soon



Yeah I kind of agree. Personally I hope we transition back to Dave.



Banhammer said:


> how the hell did hundred dollar squiddles sell out fast?



Quite a few people had disposable income apparently .


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

Egbert punching Skaia a new vagina 

although I wonder why skaia defense mechanism didn't teleport him away though


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh wow missed a lot.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Looks like Zeneith got banned.
> 
> *And with that his feeble dreams of beating me in posts this go around comes to a tragic end .*



I will take up that challenge.


But first I need some actual interesting updates.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> although I wonder why skaia defense mechanism didn't teleport him away though



well he was removing a tumour


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Zeneith black solicitations are going to have to be better than that if they want to get my full attention .
> 
> 
> 
> Eridan never was a Warlock .



zenieth never said he was :33

That's what makes him so sad


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 20, 2011)

Also am I the only one who notices that the planets look like eyeballs?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So lets say the drill is about 1500-2500 feet in diameter.



actually, it very damned likely expanded as jhon went deeper into the core. 

Also, why is skaia round again? Shouldn't it be all veiny?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

the veins must be further out


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

there is a bit of a gap


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 20, 2011)

Also maybe this was mentioned in the previous 4 pages (because aside from page 1 I can't be bothered to read).
I remember someone pointing out how large Bec's blast was, when we were trying to calc the planet busting. I'd just like to point out that it was most likely a harmless (in comparison) aftershock that we saw. Since even though the planet was consumed it didn't get destroyed.



And now let us never speak of this again. Oh wait were still doing the calc thing continue speaking.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

anyway, we all know skaia is as big as earth if not bigger. The hole simply increased in diameter as it went on since all the dug earth had to go somewhere.
Remember the Jade's meteor? That's just a random single of many rocks skaia teleports to other parts of the universe to defend itself


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> zenieth never said he was :33
> 
> That's what makes him so sad



A warlock practices magic.

Eridan never practiced magic .

Magic doesn't even exist in Homestuck .


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also maybe this was mentioned in the previous 4 pages (because aside from page 1 I can't be bothered to read).
> I remember someone pointing out how large Bec's blast was, when we were trying to calc the planet busting. I'd just like to point out that it was most likely a harmless (in comparison) aftershock that we saw. Since even though the planet was consumed it didn't get destroyed.
> 
> 
> ...



what makes you think it was harmless?

he used it in order to destroy a meteor about the size of the moon


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> A warlock practices magic.
> 
> Eridan never practiced magic .
> 
> Magic doesn't even exist in Homestuck .





That's all you ever are Eridan

Fake


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> That's all you ever are Eridan
> 
> Fake



Technically Eridan was right.

Magic is fake bullshit.

His abilities came from his innate hope powers.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Technically Eridan was right.





> Magic is fake bullshit.


just like Eirdan :33


> His abilities came from his innate hope powers.



And then his hope got debunked all the same


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> And then his hope got debunked all the same



Wrong again banhammer.

Science got debunked, not hope .


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 20, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> what makes you think it was harmless?
> 
> he used it in order to destroy a meteor about the size of the moon



No the relatively harmless part was the seeming explosion of energy after we start zooming away from earth. I mean relatively because lets face the earth was still there.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Wrong again banhammer.
> 
> Science got debunked, not hope .



Now that science is false is fiction real?


----------



## Laxus (Mar 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also maybe this was mentioned in the previous 4 pages (because aside from page 1 I can't be bothered to read).
> I remember someone pointing out how large Bec's blast was, when we were trying to calc the planet busting. I'd just like to point out that it was most likely a harmless (in comparison) aftershock that we saw. Since even though the planet was consumed it didn't get destroyed.


The blast I pointed out was close to the planet but didn't directly hit it since Bec launched the blast in the other direction. The planet was still effected by it, you can see here


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 20, 2011)

Is Andrew forgetting Lava is hot or is Dave just so cool he doesn't feel the heat.

8*Y


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 20, 2011)

Laxus said:


> The blast I pointed out was close to the planet but didn't directly hit it since Bec launched the blast in the other direction. The planet was still effected by it, you can see here



True but it didn't destroy earth. Meaning the blast losses it's power rather fast once away from the origin.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Now that science is false is fiction real?



Well it's not like she debunked science. More like she debunked science as the source of Eridan's power.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Wrong again banhammer.
> 
> Science got debunked, not hope .



Science is never debunked. Science is the debunker. as in the science of having a vampire slashing you in half with a chainsaw.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 20, 2011)

I wonder how hope lets you shoot lasers.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> True but it didn't destroy earth. Meaning the blast losses it's power rather fast once away from the origin.



Here's my post 

The blast size from that pic I posted is fairly arguable considering what we seen in the flash e.g. seas being moved by green energy, large areas destroyed, ect

We actually seen green energy reaching the planet


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

It can shoot lasers and fix the economy. It just can't save you from begging to a clown to solve your woman problems for you.
Just ask obama


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 20, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Here's my post
> 
> The blast size from that pic I posted is fairly arguable consider what we seen in the flash e.g. seas being moved by green energy, large areas destroyed, ect
> 
> We actually seen green energy reaching the planet



Yeah I wasn't arguing about the size. My point was the destructive force seems to lessen by a lot the further it gets. It's clearly large enough to envelope the earth.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I wonder how hope lets you shoot lasers.



They were beams of hope .


How does light = luck?

You just got to roll with these things .


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> No the relatively harmless part was the seeming explosion of energy after we start zooming away from earth. I mean relatively because lets face the earth was still there.



When do we see the earth again after the blast?

I know he protected Jade's island, but I don't remember ever seeing the actual earth again after Jade: Enter

Maybe I missed it


----------



## Didi (Mar 20, 2011)

in b4 shit hits the fan


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> When do we see the earth again after the blast?
> 
> I know he protected Jade's island, but I don't remember ever seeing the actual earth again after Jade: Enter
> 
> Maybe I missed it



the guardians are on earth after Jade: Enter (story time)
you can see the entire earth pretty much in WV: Rise I think


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> They were beams of hope .
> 
> 
> How does light = luck?


Fortune is the essence of light and it comes to those who have mastered it.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

shit said:


> the guardians are on earth after Jade: Enter (story time)
> you can see the entire earth pretty much in WV: Rise I think



got a link to the pages?


----------



## Didi (Mar 20, 2011)

Silly discussion guys, you both seem to forget that it's very simple: the exiles are on earth. Case closed. 


Though it might have been the cause of the earth being a big desert


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2011)

oh I meant exiles, not guardians, my bad


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

yeah i would guess the blast is the reason why it's a desert now

i really don't think it would've been "harmless"


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2011)

^soooooo cooooool

 4 (1 members and 3 guests)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2011)

Ughawd


----------



## shit (Mar 20, 2011)

those are some powerful looking teeth


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 20, 2011)

Why would you post that Sunny?


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

there is fanart with a morbidly obese John being babied by Vriska too

feeding and petting him, among other things

god


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 20, 2011)

Sunny we in the business of seeing everything have a rule. That is, don't share what you know you shouldn't.

Obey the rule.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2011)

Given the fat vriska formspring meme, I believed sharing it was an obligation.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Mar 20, 2011)

I just started MS paint adventures thanks to Taurus Versant sig and it is awesome! I was wondering if it was ok for me to post here.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 20, 2011)

you will see so many spoilers in here

might ruin things for you


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Mar 20, 2011)

I see, I guess I will catch up and then come here.

Thanks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 20, 2011)

@DoE, 

Thats the thread for catching up conversation if you don't want spoilers.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah best to avoid this thread until you are fully caught up.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 21, 2011)

Be sure to come back when you come back though


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2011)

> On the subject of me being busy, I probably won't be able to update for a couple days! Busy being busy.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf-



Worst start of week ever.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFf-
> 
> 
> 
> Worst start of week ever.



Awwwww!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2011)

You just noticed that .


----------



## Arishem (Mar 21, 2011)

How long before the withdrawals start?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2011)

Arishem said:


> How long before the withdrawals start?






They start now .


----------



## brolmes (Mar 21, 2011)

i already woke up nauseous with cold sweats


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 21, 2011)

I just saw that fat vriska pic on page 8 sunny.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sorry you had to see that .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2011)

So I bring you all good news.

The next album will be Exiles themed. Nick and Tensei are having a ten-second clip off on /co/ right now.

It's pretty excellent.


----------



## Didi (Mar 21, 2011)

RetroBution

Oh god it's so good


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

Cmon the second guy looks too much like Junhyung

so short ;_;


----------



## zenieth (Mar 21, 2011)

Sup all, so hussie is going be away for a bit huh?


Yeah I can already see the madness setting in.


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 21, 2011)

If this or something similar happened in HS how would you feel?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 21, 2011)

shit said:


> those are some powerful looking teeth



She could probably bite Jack to death.


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> If this or something similar happened in HS how would you feel?



who'd she kill?
if it's Dave, she can fuck off and die in a pit of shit
if it's Tavros, I'd applaud John for basically the first time ever and forgive Vriska a little bit more than I already have


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree with the Dave part. If he dies because of her she can die chocking on her own fat.

I wasn't really thinking Tavros I was thinking like Dave and Dad (whom she killed indirectly and lied about)


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd like to see John give her some shit about that rather than rolling over per usual
I'd actually expect Rose to flip out on Vriska if she found out the whole deal


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 21, 2011)

Headsloped from across dimensions.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 21, 2011)

She already killed Dave, both of the scourge sisters have. Just like both have killed John.


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

well I guess in a way, Vriska has killed everybody


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 21, 2011)

shit said:


> well I guess in a way, Vriska has killed everybody



Ok ok I don't know about all that now


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2011)

Everyone who has intentionally made a doomed timeline has killed everyone


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2011)

*Confirmed kill count:*

*Vriska*
All the kids x 1 (Getting Dave killed by DD yielding doomed timeline)
John x 1 (Godhood)
Tavros
Aradia (sort of)
Pretty much all of Jack's kills? Debatable. You could say she directly caused Davesprite and Bro to die. Though then gets the whole Jack's existence already being so and Davesprite being doomed.

*Terezi*
All the kids x 2 (Getting John and Dave killed yielding two doomed timelines, -1 Rose since that Rose joined alpha Rose)

*Eridan*
Feferi (lol)
Kanaya (jk lol)

*
Kanaya*
Eridan

*Aradia*
Vriska
Who knows how many of the splinter timelines were her doing?

*Gamzee*
Equius
Nepeta (?) (not completely confirmed, just highly likely)
All the trolls minus Aradia (timeline where he went apeshit early)

*Tavros*
Grandpa Harley

*Jade*
Grandpa Harley
Black Queen (though that goes to matter of who made the weapon vs. the one to use it)
*John*
Grandma Egbert (asteroid lol)

*PM*
Hearts Boxcars

*Jack*
Black Queen
Black King
Many pawns
Bro
Davesprite
Dad
Mom
Army of Aradiabots
Many dreamselves


I think that covers everything? TV, I missing any?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2011)

Aradia, destroyer of timelines.

Clearly she is Lord English


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

if making a doom timeline nets you multiple kills like that, I'd say the biggest killers are Dave and Aradia
I wouldn't count doomed timelines at all, actually


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2011)

Then it's Jack all the way.

As it should be.


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

yeah Jack's pretty much killed everybody who's anybody in this comic, except the kids
he's simply the most murderous there is


----------



## brolmes (Mar 21, 2011)

the terezis who got dave and john killed were alternate timeline terezis

alpha timeline terezi didn't kill john, and she's the one who _didn't_ send doomed felt dave to die, the other side of the coin so to speak


also bec probably killed everyone on earth, i don't know if jack can compete with that, the populations of the planets he destroyed were mostly animals

do skaian soldiers count as people?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2011)

No, that was the same Terezi. Different universe and all.


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

that's why alt timelines shouldn't count
none it _really_ happened


----------



## brolmes (Mar 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> No, that was the same Terezi. Different universe and all.



i'm pretty sure it wasn't, because she didn't know she had killed john in davesprite's timeline

no knowledge at all


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2011)

Terezi didn't have access to Davesprite's timeline. Future Dave specifically said he never heard from the trolls again after John died, because they couldn't contact him in his splintered timeline.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 21, 2011)

shit said:


> that's why alt timelines shouldn't count
> none it _really_ happened



exactly

who gives a fuck


----------



## brolmes (Mar 21, 2011)

it's impossible for the same troll to do a million different things in different ways all at the same time in order to influence a whole bunch of different timelines to turn out differently from the main one

alpha terezi can't be the one who told dave to go lie on his quest bed AND the one who didn't tell him to go lie on his quest bed

that's like trying to walk through two different doors at once

she must be one or the other


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

she didn't tell him to do either
she just flipped a coin and didn't look at it
CUZ SHE'S BLIND YOU FOOL


----------



## brolmes (Mar 21, 2011)

she still told two different daves to do two different things, at the same moment in time, otherwise there'd be no split in timelines and felt dave wouldn't know to go and lie on his bed 

it's not possible for only one terezi to do that


----------



## Laxus (Mar 21, 2011)

This is some confusing shit


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 21, 2011)

CD is the cutest fucker ever.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going to assume that's Deuce you mean Sunny.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 21, 2011)

On the topic of Doomed timelines, we've only seen Dave fuck up twice. DD dave and Felt dave. I'm not sure we can say if Felt Dave had his own timeline or not. Now from how he said dead daves start piling up you can speculate that he's slipped up a few times other than that, but not Aradia  timeline fuck over levels.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> she still told two different daves to do two different things, at the same moment in time, otherwise there'd be no split in timelines and felt dave wouldn't know to go and lie on his bed
> 
> it's not possible for only one terezi to do that



She didn't tell two different Daves two different things. She told one Dave what to do in either case, then flipped the coin. This exact method caused a two way split timeline, one for each result, which lead to two Daves then existing.


----------



## Pipe (Mar 21, 2011)

CD FUCK YEAH


----------



## shit (Mar 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> She didn't tell two different Daves two different things. She told one Dave what to do in either case, then flipped the coin. This exact method caused a two way split timeline, one for each result, which lead to two Daves then existing.



but how did the daves know what to do since they never found out the answer to the coin flip?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2011)

Clubs Deuce .


----------



## Sylar (Mar 21, 2011)

Clubs Deuce


----------



## brolmes (Mar 21, 2011)

watch taurus just make some shit up to seal the hole and then have it become canon because he is blatantly hussie


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2011)

Yay Clubs Deuce is back 

Also new Ursca art at the mspa forum


----------



## zenieth (Mar 21, 2011)

If TV was hussie then why does he update daily? It is obviously something beyond the capacity of Aussie internet.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 21, 2011)

the aussie ruse was a distaction

tv HAS the more modernized country of residence


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> *Confirmed kill count:*
> 
> *Vriska*
> All the kids x 1 (Getting Dave killed by DD yielding doomed timeline)
> ...


God-tier kills shouldn't count, but yeah Jack kills are debatable I think if she intended to kill them they should count, but I could see if someone felt differently


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 21, 2011)

ohh didn't notice the update pretty good one 2


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

John time is best time.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2011)

THIS IS WHY JOHN DERPY TIME IS THE BEST FUCKING TIME.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 22, 2011)

Noooooooooooo the Hammer of Zillyhoo!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

Give me Rose Grimdarky time or Dave timey time (?) over John Derpy time any day of the week .

But lol Warhammer of Zillyhoo.


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2011)

john derpy time smh


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm more astonished that the rabbit is sentient


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Give me Rose Grimdarky time or Dave timey time (?) over John Derpy time any day of the week .
> 
> But lol Warhammer of Zillyhoo.


It's Dave Wimey Timey.


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Mar 22, 2011)

*doesn't read any post*

Man MS paint adventures is awesome, Ace Dick getting tied up by some whores and his shitty imagination are hilarious plus PS throwing a cinderblock to solve every problem (which end up killing random people that are passing by lol) is just epic 



lol


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

They're all equally great times you sand fagets.


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2011)

Jade space time continuum


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2011)

Demon Of Elru said:


> *doesn't read any post*
> 
> Man MS paint adventures is awesome, Ace Dick getting tied up by some whores and his shitty imagination are hilarious plus PS throwing a cinderblock to solve every problem (which end up killing random people that are passing by lol) is just epic
> 
> ...


If you're enjoying that, just wait until shit starts getting real


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Mar 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> If you're enjoying that, just wait until shit starts getting real



Yeah this keeps getting better and better, and how could I forget the truffle shuffle


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2011)

ace dick is a persistent man
most people would've given up on the shuffle after the first time it got him killed
not ace


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Mar 22, 2011)

Ace Dick is clearly the role model for real men.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2011)

He truly is. Just wait until later on.

All the FEELINGS and EMOTIONS...


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2011)

new desktop img
*Spoiler*: __ 



had to pad on the width to make it fit, but looks rly cool


----------



## Demon Of Elru (Mar 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He truly is. Just wait until later on.
> 
> All the FEELINGS and EMOTIONS...



Looking forward to it.



shit said:


> new desktop img
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that is an awesome image.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

Ace Dick is the man all men should try to be.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 22, 2011)

In before the hammer blow knocked John unconscious.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

Hopefully it did so we can transition to someone else .


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2011)

John derpy time is the best time. :3


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 22, 2011)

Nah it will be time of the adventures of CD. As he and his new best rabbit friend explore Skaia to go find her weapons.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

Clubs Deuce Adventures will be the best adventures.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 22, 2011)

They will also be so Kawaii that they make Nepetaquest look GRIMDARK.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

Nepeta Quest will always be the definition of daww. I will accept no other.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2011)

NepetaDeucequest: The Legend of the Fountain of Cute.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

Nepeta Quest is where Nepeta spends her other 8 lives, fact.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> In before the hammer blow knocked John unconscious.


That'd...be interesting. That way John can go meet up in the afterlife party.

Or commune with Future WV.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 22, 2011)

Club Deuce Adventure >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Neputa Quest


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> watch taurus just make some shit up to seal the hole and then have it become canon because he is blatantly hussie



Okay clearly you have a shittier memory than me, so let's take this from the top.

Batman Inc #4



> GC: 4H, BUT 1T W4S 1MPORT4NT!
> GC: YOU JUST D1DNT KNOW WH4T W4S GO1NG ON, WH1CH W4S FOR YOUR OWN GOOD
> GC: 1 TOLD YOU 1 W4S GO1NG TO FL1P 4 CO1N
> GC: 4ND B3FOR3 1 D1D, YOU H4D TO P1CK 4 S1D3 W1THOUT T3LL1NG M3
> GC: GOOD H34DS OR B4D H34DS







> GC: R1GHT
> GC: SO TH3 CHO1C3 1F YOU R3C4LL W4S
> GC: 1 COULD SHOW YOU HOW TO R34CH TH3 GOD T13R NOW
> GC: OR 1 COULD SHOW YOU L4T3R
> ...



Terezi told Dave to assign two outcomes to her coin flip. One of those outcomes was to wait till later, or the other was to go back in time right now. She then flipped a coin and told him the outcome.

Because of the perfect duality she set up, this created a timeline split, of two Daves who each chose a different coin side. One of those Daves went back in time which added him to the main timeline, and Terezi contacted that doomed Dave to go lie on the quest bed.

Then later, Alpha Dave went back in time for the third major iteration (longsleeve Dave) and Terezi messaged him then, telling him to go kill his doomed self on the quest bed.

It is not that difficult.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 22, 2011)

im a major terezi tard and i dont care about that bullshit


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 22, 2011)

The Dave X Aradia pairing how do you people like it?


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2011)

It's not Secret Wizard X Crumplehat, or Sassacal.


----------



## Didi (Mar 22, 2011)

Secret Wizard x Crumplehat is the truest pairing that has ever existed and ever will exist.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2011)

Didi knows where it's at


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> The Dave X Aradia pairing how do you people like it?



I support anyone x Aradia


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm glad John figured it out easy enough


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2011)

mspa updates in the afternoon????


----------



## brolmes (Mar 22, 2011)

people were saying jadesprite is the grandchild but i'm wondering if she might actually be the grandmother 

the stars themselves twinkled in her cauldron, obviously meant to be jade the witch of space yeah but if jadesprite learned to control bec's shit then the stars would twinkle in her fucking dog bowl

witch of space powers combined with first guardian spatial powers would surely be ridiculous

 green dog ghost girl: be the universe



Taurus Versant said:


> Okay clearly you have a shittier memory than me, so let's take this from the top.
> 
> Batman Inc #4
> 
> ...


i forgot the bit where he has to go back in time in order to receive his instructions, makes sense, since time is like a plant and the main stem is the alpha timeline, while doomed timelines are branches... the trolls can only access the main stem and not the branches, but if a branch arcs back down and around and sticks back into the stem again they can access it

but tell me andrew, how does that kind of branching even work? what causes one dave to pick good heads and the other to pick bad heads if they're both initially the same person with the same perspective on reality, being subjected to the same set of influences?

whatever influenced alpha dave to pick bad heads should have also influenced felt dave to pick bad heads, so why didn't it?


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Laxus (Mar 22, 2011)

Wasn't John supposed to meet Jade's grandson/penpal in the future? Maybe now could be the time


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 22, 2011)

That's.....alternatively cool and disturbing. 



> what would you even do with say a magic needle the size of a skyscraper for instance? Preposterous!



Hmm, what indeed?


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2011)

in before the black queen isn't really dead but just shrunk down to microscopic size  by the bunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2011)

More importantly, in b4 Warhammer of Zillyhoo is grown to giant hammer size and used to smash the shit out of something.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 22, 2011)

fuck yes

everything

who made this?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

More exposition, more super weapons, more derp. Never change Hussie.


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> fuck yes
> 
> everything
> 
> who made this?



I don't know  I got it from 4chan

speaking of which, I dumped a bunch of gnarly shit in the fanart thread yesterday


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 22, 2011)

oh time shenanigans


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

John is going to wield a ridiculously large Warhammer of Zillyhoo and it's going to be awesome .


----------



## brolmes (Mar 22, 2011)

i wonder if he'll have a giant wind fist

turning the sky into his new gauntlets to wield that thing


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 22, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> people were saying jadesprite is the grandchild but i'm wondering if she might actually be the grandmother
> 
> the stars themselves twinkled in her cauldron, obviously meant to be jade the witch of space yeah but if jadesprite learned to control bec's shit then the stars would twinkle in her fucking dog bowl
> 
> ...




Many worlds theorem. Because Terezi so perfectly arranged it so that only two possible outcomes could exist, it created a timeline branch.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 22, 2011)

Is time shenanigans pointing to the possibility that dave is the father ? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



probably not


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

Dave is the father. And the grandson is you .


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2011)

shit said:


> I don't know  I got it from 4chan
> 
> speaking of which, I dumped a bunch of gnarly shit in the fanart thread yesterday



It's from the MSPA forums, it was posted some time after Jadesprite got prototyped. 

Also for some reason I am convinced that Jade's grandson is Problem Sleuth.


----------



## Anasazi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I bet I know how John is going to use that growth ray.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

That doesn't sound like a Hardboiled Ace to me man. Also PS is a game in HS you'd need some really meta shit for that to go down.


----------



## Anasazi (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, this is how John is REALLY going to use the growth ray.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

Their should be some kind of embargo on posting fat vriska pics in this thread .


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

Um, uh hey there Fat vriska.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Plat, what;s up with Matta rocking your Kobe sig?


----------



## Anasazi (Mar 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Their should be some kind of embargo on posting fat vriska pics in this thread .



Blame free trade.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

What?

Someone stole my sig ?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep Infinity Kobe all around the OBD and you not attached to it.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

Imagine the scandal .


----------



## geG (Mar 22, 2011)

Fat Vriska is the only acceptable Vriska


----------



## Stroev (Mar 22, 2011)

You mean waifu Vriska.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2011)

Geg said:


> Fat Vriska is the only acceptable Vriska



THIS            .


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

Geg said:


> Fat Vriska is the only acceptable Vriska



I thought no Vriska was the only acceptable Vriska for you Geg?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 22, 2011)

What's up with this fat Vriska thing?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

Why you guys talking about Vriska when Ms. Tyler is still around?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

Sylar said:


> What's up with this fat Vriska thing?



One of Hussie's formspring memes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 22, 2011)

Anasazi said:


> Hey guys, I bet I know how John is going to use that growth ray.



I thought we were better then this


----------



## geG (Mar 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I thought no Vriska was the only acceptable Vriska for you Geg?



At least fat Vriska is funny.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

Geg likes his Johns derpy and his vriskas nonexistent or fat


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

We haven't seen the exiles in a while .

Kind of want to see what's up with the WK.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2011)

I like my Johns Derpy and my Vriskas either fat or lesbian.

Cuz then she's Kanaya's bit-

OH FUCK UPDATE NEPETA



HIGH FIVIN CD FOR AWESOMENESS


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2011)

that's a lotta rainbow brite grist


----------



## zenieth (Mar 22, 2011)

I wonder if Kanaya could eat it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 22, 2011)

Also I guess that confirms that that the WHoZ is not the Problem Sleuth Hammer


----------



## Platinum (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn that was pretty expensive.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 22, 2011)

EPIC HIGH FIVE


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 22, 2011)

One Zillion


----------



## shit (Mar 22, 2011)

well, when the imps are god-tier, you kinda need the zillion dollar hammer


----------



## Pipe (Mar 23, 2011)

Clubs Deuce High Five


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2011)

I want an imp to appear


----------



## Arishem (Mar 23, 2011)

The WOZ looks like it was born from John's very soul.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 23, 2011)

Now the only thing is will everything John hits turn into light?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2011)

Clubs Deuce is failing his mission .


----------



## Arishem (Mar 23, 2011)

Failure and success are nonexistent concepts for the Droll.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2011)

DD is just shaking his head.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Clubs Deuce is failing his mission .



Failure is nonexistant when you give epic high fives like Clubs Deuce.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2011)

Epic high five abilities only get you so far in life .

Just look at Adam Morrison .


----------



## Arishem (Mar 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLo22lvynNg[/YOUTUBE]Don't forget his manly voice that makes men like James Earl Jones and Sean Connery sound like prepubescent girls in comparison.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2011)

That

was

TOO FUCKING ADORABLE pek

I want my own Clubs Deuce to snuggle.

If Eyes5 made a CD plushie, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 23, 2011)

She already has, complete with amazing hat.

And you will never have it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

shit said:


> in before the black queen isn't really dead but just shrunk down to microscopic size  by the bunny



Corollary theory because she isn't actually dead the Deringer must still be used to Dering and kill someone to live up to the full might of the reference.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> She already has, complete with amazing hat.
> 
> And you will never have it.


Want. 

Fuck, MSPA needs to get popular enough so plushies are mass produced


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> That doesn't sound like a Hardboiled Ace to me man. Also PS is a game in HS you'd need some really meta shit for that to go down.



And Future Alternia is a webcomic.

I can see it happening.

By it I mean PS being real in the HS universe not him being the grandson. If PS was the Grandson the letter would be written using the righteous fires of charisma.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2011)

The Black Queen didn't live guys, did you forget the giant bloody mess Jack left when he killed her ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> And Future Alternia is a webcomic.
> 
> I can see it happening.
> 
> By it I mean PS being real in the HS universe not him being the grandson. If PS was the Grandson the letter would be written using the righteous fires of charisma.





Totally different handwriting.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh really how can we be so sure the blood didn't come from somewhere else. Like a single red blood cell, turn very big.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Totally different handwriting.



Exactly what I mean. I don't think the Grandson is PS. Just that he might be real in HS.


----------



## Pipe (Mar 23, 2011)

Hussie can do a retcon


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2011)

Well she definitely cut off the queen's finger.

But it definitely looks like Liv Tyler blew the shit out of her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 23, 2011)

OH FUCK FLASH KARKAT GONNA DIE


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

ITT what level do you guys think the characters are?

In a over 100 and in a D&D level system?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2011)

OH FUCK

KARKAT AND GAMZEE


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

On that note is John stronger than the bunny?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 23, 2011)

friend

I WAS LAUGHING LIKE A RETARD AND THEN SUDDENLY GAMZEE WITH CRYING KARKAT

FEELS BAD MAN


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

Karkat's crying again Someone else is dead!?!?!


OR he found out that Equius and Nepeta bit the dust.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2011)

More like Karkat fearing for his life. 

Or maybe Gamzee killed someone with the Warhammer. idk.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

John has an excellent singing voice.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 23, 2011)

Gamzee killed Terezi right in front of Karkat, that's why he's crying.

(I don't actually believe this I just said it to piss Sage off. Ban too I guess)


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

Then Andrew will make it funny by making it so Gamzee's head is stuck in a concrete block because he fell and will fight Karkat blinded.


----------



## Pipe (Mar 23, 2011)

Karkat is crying in both awe and fear of mighty hammer of zillyhoo.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2011)

Hammers alone can't kill vampires. He'd need to use a stake also.

Anyway, Hussie already did the mortal peril thing for Terezi once. I highly doubt he'd do that again.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm just saying that if Gamzee is gonna finally kill a non-minor character I'd be 0kay with it being Terezi as long as it was done in front of Karkat.

Better still if she only died because Karkat made some mistake like tripping and she had to sacrifice herself for his sake.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh right Gamzee is batshit insane and wants to murder everyone.

I'd forgotten all about that after Kanaya punted his balls straight up into his horns.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2011)

No additional blood splatter on Gamzee (besides his own)

So he hasn't killed anyone else yet.


----------



## Pipe (Mar 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hammers alone can't kill vampires. He'd need to use a stake also.
> 
> Anyway, Hussie already did the mortal peril thing for Terezi once. I highly doubt he'd do that again.



He can use the star tip as a stake,


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd like to point out that if the quills are literally the size of a skyscraper then Ekidna is HUGE!

Her fight against Jade will be so awesome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I'm just saying that if Gamzee is gonna finally kill a non-minor character I'd be 0kay with it being Terezi as long as it was done in front of Karkat.
> 
> Better still if she only died because Karkat made some mistake like tripping and she had to sacrifice herself for his sake.


He already killed them both once.



It's not going to happen again.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> No additional blood splatter on Gamzee (besides his own)
> 
> So he hasn't killed anyone else yet.



What if he hit them so hard there was nothing left.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He already killed them both once.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to happen again.



I know but it's a nice thought.

Also I wonder how it went down/


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What if he hit them so hard there was nothing left.


Well the 4 weapon combo on the queen did leave nothing left...

But there was blood splatters so...idk.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 23, 2011)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2011)

Best fan art.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

this is incredibly zilly


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2011)

And that is why Terezi is the best troll. Except Gamzee.


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He already killed them both once.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to happen again.



you left out the "IhopeIhopeIhopeIhope"
but you forgot one thing


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2011)

let's take a moment to look back on the happy times that may or may not have happened in karkat's life


----------



## geG (Mar 23, 2011)

Karkat noooooooooo ;_;


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Laxus (Mar 23, 2011)

That flash


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2011)

Best fan art ever!


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

taurhuss versandrew, do you know if there's a new teamspecialolympics site?

i just tried to get to whistles from there but the site's dead, and the link from the andrewhussie site still doesn't work either


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 23, 2011)

MayorSillyBiscuits said:


> *[Z] All: Kneel
> 
> 
> Its the Warhammer or Zillyhonk
> ...




 

Also 



Also Also


Vero said:


> She indicates in the language of plush toy pantomime "What now??"​


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2011)

Disney presents "Karkat Hears a Hoo"
rated R


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2011)

That image reminds me of something, but I can't place it.


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll also post this


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what that's supposed to be. i don't think I want to know.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 23, 2011)

It's Aradia bot twisting Vriska's mech arm obviously


----------



## Sylar (Mar 23, 2011)

shit said:


> I'll also post this




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_Z8wq9Qnps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pipe (Mar 23, 2011)

Can someone make me a seizure set of this gif :33




Also 
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)
Pipe

Mandatory IT KEEPS HAPPENING


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2011)

QAHAHAHAHAHAHARHAMMER


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 23, 2011)

Canon John voice is canon.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2011)

warhammer of zillyhoo costs more than all of the hives
all of them


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 23, 2011)

Gamzee vs John

Universe explodes


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Gamzee vs John



Jhon: Drill

Gamzee: Honky shit!


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2011)

mine is the heavenly drill that will pierce through hell


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

john is gamzee after the universe resets and turns into the troll universe


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 23, 2011)

well john is a joker


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

and they both have a green slime fetish

both have an interest in derpy time too


----------



## Laxus (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

Was any bullshit reason ever given to explain why the screenshots of John's room that Rose posted on gamefaqs don't have any writing on the walls?

here

Later on she said she could see it the whole time.


----------



## shit (Mar 23, 2011)

no                          .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 23, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Was any bullshit reason ever given to explain why the screenshots of John's room that Rose posted on gamefaqs don't have any writing on the walls?
> 
> here
> 
> Later on she said she could see it the whole time.


Hussie said something along the order of "This is viewed from John's perspective"


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

that's kind of lame, since it's obviously on rose's computer screen, the same one she saw the writing on

i would have expected him to come up with something better, or more convoluted at least


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 23, 2011)

who cares                                 .


----------



## brolmes (Mar 23, 2011)

i know mexicans have bigger things to worry about like finding foreign employment but i'm white ok, this is important


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2011)

Homestuck, being the best form of inappropriate.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2011)

Sickfires.jpg?


----------



## Gain (Mar 23, 2011)

oh my fucking god


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh yeah Karkat is so screwed .


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey hey. Sollux is still near by


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hey hey. Sollux is still near by



Blind though.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 23, 2011)

Karkat is about to get a face full of zilly.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 23, 2011)

Who says Karkat is the one to get Zilly'd first


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2011)

Who else would of gotten zilly'd first?


----------



## Gain (Mar 24, 2011)

Your mom got zilly'd


----------



## Sylar (Mar 24, 2011)

You cannot do it. You cannot zilly that asshole.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2011)

You Zilly that asshole this instant!


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 24, 2011)

Sega said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I had to post it. I had to. It was just....too funny. Mr. Resetti pek

Also:  GOD DAMN IT WV? Stop eating green glowy things!!! It won't end well in the future!

Also, suddenly I can't get a url on the images


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 24, 2011)

CALLING NEW SET


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Mar 24, 2011)

WV why you have to eat Liv Tyler's eye?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2011)

Because he can :33.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 24, 2011)

Pipe said:


> WV why you have to eat Liv Tyler's eye?


PIS.

Except more accurately "Plot induced action that was totally in WV's character".

New set btw :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 24, 2011)

Hehe Clubs eye patch.

SO MANY PIRATES IN THIS SERIES

I guess Liv'll be losing an arm soon. 


Oh yeah, only thing better than John Derpy Time is John WV and CD Derpy time.

The legion of hilarious derpiness


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> taurhuss versandrew, do you know if there's a new teamspecialolympics site?
> 
> i just tried to get to whistles from there but the site's dead, and the link from the andrewhussie site still doesn't work either



Motherfuck, you're right.

And yeah, all gone, what the fuck.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh god this team is unstoppable

It's about time they posed as FRIENDS because the reality of this shit is clear



Taurus Versant said:


> Motherfuck, you're right.
> 
> And yeah, all gone, what the fuck.



aw shit


----------



## zenieth (Mar 24, 2011)

This is the best series of all time. Though it would be nice to see what Dave was up to.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 24, 2011)

This is why I love John Derpy time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2011)

Sylar said:


> You cannot do it. You cannot zilly that asshole.



I wonder if he does prove unable to hurt Karkat I wonder could we now have Gamzee as crazy Bard of Rage evil hero. I mean as Karkat derpyrage time rages on we will see Gamzee in the background doing unspeakable evil, and everyone will laugh or DIE.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2011)

A quality Lexxy avatar you got there shit


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh that reminds me, there's an excellent dapper Karkat buried somewhere in the current fanart thread at the forums. I should look for it some time.


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2011)

yes that would be excellent :karquite


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 24, 2011)

Monsterfy the uranium WV ate earlier


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2011)

it's actually a little OOC of WV to have left the green eyeball alone for as long as he did


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2011)

They were too busy beholding the Warhammer of Zillyhoo.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I guess that shows how the wallet got separated from John en route to being obtained by Lil Cal


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 24, 2011)

shit said:


> thank you



amazing pic


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 24, 2011)

yes jhon, send the archagent to derse instead of asking the Witch of Space where your dad's at
I mean it's not like you're a cheating god or anything


----------



## zenieth (Mar 24, 2011)

John isn't the brightest, but that's exactly why we love him


----------



## Anasazi (Mar 24, 2011)

John is almost as bad of a leader friend as Karkat, entrusting the destruction of the tumor to those three.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 24, 2011)

The tumor is a weapon to destroy the green sun. He's just trusting them to deliver it to Dream Rose.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 24, 2011)

Vriska also said Karkat was a spectacular leader. Too Good in fact.


----------



## shit (Mar 24, 2011)

those puppy dog eyes


----------



## zenieth (Mar 24, 2011)

The eyes of a killer.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 24, 2011)

Still betting on the blood on Jack's hand being WV's.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2011)

It could also be DD explaining why Jack seems crazier.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2011)

Anasazi said:


> John is almost as bad of a leader friend as Karkat, entrusting the destruction of the tumor to those three.



But Karkat was good, so good in fact that everyone one die because he did his job too well.

Meaning John's Derpyness could just end up saving everyone...


Except his Dad:burnsauce


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2011)

The Courtyard Droll is going to mess it up somehow .


----------



## geG (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Still betting on the blood on Jack's hand being WV's.



That would not be what I want .


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (Mar 24, 2011)

<----- My reaction to that video


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Mar 24, 2011)

That video is great and I'm repping you for it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm just glad that vicious little droll is headed toward derse instead of the lofaf

He is dangerous


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2011)

Jade will get to live a little while longer.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 25, 2011)

i'm kind of impressed that wv will be able to PICK UP a sylladex

does that qualify as being "so meta"?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 25, 2011)

When CD kills Jade will it be cute or sad?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Mar 25, 2011)

CD has more important things to do. Like getting swat on the head with rolled up newspaper by DD when he learns that he's not on LOFAF


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 25, 2011)

Geg that was the best video I have ever seen on youtube ever!


----------



## shit (Mar 25, 2011)

lol
I was like "this is so dumb, but the art's so good"
then the last two seconds happened and I laughed my ass off


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 25, 2011)

I know the opening was weak but then it got better then the ending just made me lol.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 25, 2011)

OH GOD

THE DERP

THE DERP


----------



## zenieth (Mar 25, 2011)

GG: oh god please dont tell me your computer was in the wallet you just gave that guy..... 
GG: dammit john!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
GG: one of these days you will learn the value of having plenty of backup computers 
GG: in fact whenever you finally leave the battlefield i am going to give you the code for a nice pair of lunchmuffs 
GG: and then i am going to force you to keep them on your head AT ALL TIMES! 
GG: yeah, youre never going to read this are you :|


----------



## zenieth (Mar 25, 2011)

Damn Australians.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2011)

John you fucking derp .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 25, 2011)

Zenieth you did this all the fucking time, go back to reading SAO


----------



## zenieth (Mar 25, 2011)

I will do so because it's really good, not because you told me


----------



## shit (Mar 25, 2011)

if I knew John irl, I would have to kill him
there'd be no avoiding it


----------



## zenieth (Mar 25, 2011)

You're just jealous of all that unbridled derp.


----------



## Pipe (Mar 25, 2011)

HE IS SO DERPY I HERPED


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 25, 2011)

He's got Derpes. He should get it looked at


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2011)

At least the wallet is in good hands with WV and CD. You could not even BEGIN to find more trustworthy and responsible people.


----------



## Pipe (Mar 25, 2011)

They will crash the ship in alternia with all the stuff.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully they don't land on Dream Dave.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 25, 2011)

Dat derpy face


----------



## zenieth (Mar 25, 2011)

Now John is off to find his dad, who is quite dead.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 25, 2011)

The best derpy face. 

THE BEST.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> OH GOD
> 
> THE DERP
> 
> THE DERP



This is also a perfect neg image.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope he makes the same face when he finds his dad.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2011)

It will be a sad derpy face.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 25, 2011)

Just add tears.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Just add tears.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2011)

Perfect .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2011)

He's like a puppy dog.


----------



## shit (Mar 25, 2011)

it's like he was given the Joker's laughing poison and died


----------



## Arishem (Mar 25, 2011)

Even his tears are retarded. You're supposed to come out of the eyes, silly.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 25, 2011)

John has all the derpiness. ALL OF IT


----------



## shit (Mar 25, 2011)

gamzee and nepeta have lost all their derpiness to the blackhole of derp that is john


----------



## Didi (Mar 25, 2011)

HERP  DERP


----------



## Sylar (Mar 25, 2011)

*Do some people genuinely believe you are a great author on the level of Vonnegut, Shakespeare, Elliot, Joyce, Woolfe etc? I mean, you are supremely talented and Homestuck certainly is an outstanding achievement but... perspective guys c'mon.*

I think there is definitely hyperbole that gets thrown around when discussing my ability, and I think people tend to drastically underestimate how ridiculously good the various masters were at their crafts.

In fact, I really don't even view myself as a writer. I view myself as more of an illustrator who tells stories, and uses as many tools at my disposal to do so. Writing is one. Drawing and animating are others. The act of telling a story is in essence writing, so that's clearly what I'm doing, but it's still hard to feel like this describes my primary discipline. I've always identified myself as an artist foremost, who's had to push into the territory of a writer and develop those skills out of the necessity that follows unchecked creative ambitions.

I also think there's the risk of media-chafing when selecting such names for comparison. Those writers were established in very formal literary traditions. I wonder what it would look like if you took one of the names you mentioned, dropped him in this period in his prime, and assigned him with a project similar to this? Some satirical, slapdash, media-blurring THING, heavily illustrated and published as fast as it was made with little revision? What if Vonnegut wanted to do that, bought a Wacom and boned up on Flash, and was TURNED LOOSE? Would he knock your socks off? Maybe!!! Kind of interesting to think about.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

suddenly karkat was naruto, terezi was sakura, nepeta was hinata, and dave was sasuke


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2011)

But Karkat, Dave, Terezi and Nepeta are more interesting than any of those assholes.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

but everything must at some point be related back to Naruto
to pay homage to the web address at the top of our screens
so quota filled, we can stop talking about those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) now
sorry about that


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Mar 26, 2011)

Vriska is Chouji


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave and Sasuke should never be in the same sentence .


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

I made that comparison before I think
of course, I'm a Sasuke fan


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 26, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)
> Crimson Dragoon


such is the will of VOLTEKKAAAAA


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 26, 2011)

Geeze that was a bigger bleach on mspa quality than yesterday's makeouts discussion in the RP thread


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 26, 2011)

shit said:


> suddenly karkat was naruto, terezi was sakura, nepeta was hinata, and dave was sasuke


No, DEAD Dave is Sasuke. 

Dave is Killer Bee. I mean who else would participate in the best rap off in paradox space?

I suppose that would make the Terezi being Sakura correct given she cried over Dead Dave.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 26, 2011)

what bleach in quality do you speak of TV

I only see VOLTEKKAAAAA!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 26, 2011)

But any comparison between MSPA and Naruto is just wrong and shit, you should feel bad because that was stupid stupid dumb.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave would ironically be a lame gothy supervillain. 

So Dave is Pain. 

Discussion over.


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm absolved because there's the word Naruto at least once on all of your computer screens AT THIS VERY MOMENT
so there


----------



## Pipe (Mar 26, 2011)

All of you oldfags joined because you loved nardo.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 26, 2011)

Joined for the Bleach section. Was fun until everyone stopped doing things.


----------



## Gain (Mar 26, 2011)

doubt        it

joined for DSPV


----------



## Pipe (Mar 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Joined for the Bleach section. Was fun until everyone stopped doing things.



Wasn't SL golden age of edits from 2009 to 2010?


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh god it's my new head canon nothing will convince me that it is wrong NOTHING!


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 26, 2011)

Kate Nash said:


> doubt        it
> 
> joined for DSPV





Classic Gayn.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 26, 2011)

Gayn's avatar disgusts me far less than the Naruto and MSPA comparisons


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

sure are high levels of mad in the vicinity


----------



## Pipe (Mar 26, 2011)

Kate Nash's avatar


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 26, 2011)

I stand by my statement


----------



## Gain (Mar 26, 2011)

i hated everyone in naruto


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 26, 2011)

Gayn Poz EM with your avatar, I wanna see if he'll react in the OBD convo.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

Some of us did join for Naruto.

I personally joined primarily for the OBD and some various other sections.

I stopped posting about naruto almost entirely around a year or so ago.


----------



## geG (Mar 26, 2011)

What's all this about Naruto

Also it's painfully obvious that Vriska is the Sasuke of Homestuck.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 26, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Wasn't SL golden age of edits from 2009 to 2010?



Probably I didn't specifically say I joined because of the edits, that was you.

I was there for the very first convo thread. Those were fun back in the day.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 26, 2011)

Geg said:


> What's all this about Naruto
> 
> Also it's painfully obvious that Vriska is the Sasuke of Homestuck.



Nah she's Madara.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

I got to agree with Geg.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 26, 2011)

I thought we were stopping with the Nardo comparisons guys


----------



## shit (Mar 26, 2011)

she's pretty much all the uchihas wrapped up into one

and danzou
cuz you can't have too many eyes


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

I WARNED YOU ABOUT NARUTO COMPARISONS 

I TOLD YOU DOG


----------



## Pipe (Mar 26, 2011)

EVERYTHING IS RELATED TO NARDO, REMEMBER ATOMIC BONSAI?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 26, 2011)

How about something less aneurism developing.

What pokeymans are they?

John - Rayquaza
Rose - Darkrai
Dave - Moltres
Jade - Jynx
Karkat - Kingler
Terezi - Charizard
Gamzee - Mr Mime
Kanaya - Crobat
Vriska - Galvantula
Sollux - Beedrill
Aradia - Gengar / Politoed / Golurk / Dialga
Nepeta - Persian
Equius - Rapidash
Tavros - Tauros
Eridan - Seaking
Feferi - Empoleon
Jack - Lucario
HB - Feraligatr
DD - Weaville
CD - Pikachu


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh and reasons:

John - Rayquaza - Supposed to be Wind God
Rose - Darkrai - Grimdark much?
Dave - Moltres - Bird + Fire
Jade - Jynx + I don't really care for Jade.
Karkat - Kingler - Derp.
Terezi - Charizard - Derp.
Gamzee - Mr Mime - Derp.
Kanaya - Crobat - Vampire, bat, etc.
Vriska - Galvantula - Spider.
Sollux - Beedrill - Bees.
Aradia - Gengar / Politoed / Golurk / Dialga - Ghost/Frog/Robot/God of Time
Nepeta - Persian - Derp.
Equius - Rapidash - Derp.
Tavros - Tauros - Derp.
Eridan - Seaking - FUCK YEAH!
Feferi - Empoleon - Derp.
Jack - Lucario - Anubis
HB - Feraligatr - OMNOMNOMNOM
DD - Weaville - Dark and loathsome
CD - Pikachu - SO KAWAII DESU


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh and alternate for Equius; Machamp.

STRONG


----------



## Pipe (Mar 26, 2011)

Sunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 26, 2011)

Why the fuck is Karkat a bulbasaur?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

Much Better Comparison:

Which Red vs Blue character is each .

John - Caboose
Rose - Tex
Dave - Tucker
Jade - Simmons
Karkat - Church
Terezi -  Sister
Gamzee - O Malley 
Kanaya - Doc
Vriska - Wyoming
Sollux - Grif
Aradia - Lopez (pre god tier)
Nepeta - Sheila 
Equius - Sarge
Tavros - Donut
Eridan - Agent Washington
Feferi - Carolina
Jack - The Meta
HB -  Andy
DD - Epsilon
CD - Junior


----------



## Pipe (Mar 26, 2011)

I approve Platinum's list.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 26, 2011)

only RvB episode I've seen >___>

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdZC5LJswFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brolmes (Mar 26, 2011)

killer bee is blatantly tavros


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> only RvB episode I've seen >___>
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdZC5LJswFE[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNqfskP72Nw[/YOUTUBE]

You should correct that immediately sunny.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 26, 2011)

i would have put gamzee as more of a caboose

starts off as a derp, becomes crazy

o malley would be whatever weird thing made him write on the walls i guess?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

John fits Caboose more than Gamzee IMO. And it fits with the parallel of Church (Karkat) hating his guts .


----------



## brolmes (Mar 26, 2011)

ahhh then wv would be o malley, getting inside his head and making him spaz out

by the way does anyone know where to get the track that plays at the end of jack: ascend?

the last 10-20 seconds



i don't think it's on any of the albums


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 26, 2011)

It's a very slowed down version of Sburban Countdown I think. or the EOA1 song. One of them.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2011)

Wait hold on we're doing RVB Homestuck comparisons? And I missed it?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

What do you think of my list Zeneith .


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm cool with most of it except Eridan = Washington. Sorry but I'm not seeing it there.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm cool with most of it except Eridan = Washington. Sorry but I'm not seeing it there.



Mostly for the traitor parallels and killing teamates. But yeah it's pretty thin I admit.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2011)

I'd actually switch Sollux and Eridan's positions to be truthful


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'd actually switch Sollux and Eridan's positions to be truthful



I don't really see much of a parallel between Grif and Eridan.

Sollux is the snarker and has more of Grif's personality IMO.

I am liking this Homestuck/RVB talk.

Truly has their ever been a finer combination? It's like the Reese's Peanut Butter Cup of internet produced fiction.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2011)

I haven't checked up in a while but have they started the new season of RVB?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I haven't checked up in a while but have they started the new season of RVB?



I listen to their podcast. Last I remember they said work had started on the next season.

We can probably expect it some time around summer. That's usually when they always begin the new season.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2011)

It's going to be amazing man :33


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

Donut's triumphant return .


----------



## Pipe (Mar 26, 2011)

Talking about RVB, there is gonna be a trailer of season 9 on monday. :33


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2011)

Pipe being good people.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 26, 2011)

What? 

I thought they were done :33 I'm glad to be wrong!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

No they have confirmed their was going to be a new season a few months ago.

But trailer on Monday ?

You are good people Pipe.

I might just rewatch the old seasons to get myself ready .


----------



## Pipe (Mar 26, 2011)

Well the trailer is out for the sponsors the rest of us must wait till monday.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not a sponsor .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2011)

Pipe said:


> All of you oldfags joined because you loved nardo.



Joined for OBD.



Sunuvmann said:


> Why the fuck is Karkat a bulbasaur?



Why isn't he a Bulbasaur.



Platinum said:


> Much Better Comparison:
> 
> Which Red vs Blue character is each .
> 
> ...



Karkat is definitely Church, definitely definitely Church.

Dunno how is Sollux Grif though.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 27, 2011)

Grif and Sollux share a few personality traits.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 27, 2011)

They're both yellow.

They both get owned a lot.

(what I could tell from the one episode I saw >_>)


----------



## Platinum (Mar 27, 2011)

Sunny has a point .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah but Grif gets blamed for everything by Sarge.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 27, 2011)

You don't think Equius (Sarge) doesn't look down on the pathetic yellow loser (Sollux)?


----------



## Pipe (Mar 27, 2011)

Dirty blues low bloods.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 27, 2011)

It's also fitting considering how much sarge loves and stringently obeys the military hierarchy .


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's a very slowed down version of Sburban Countdown I think. or the EOA1 song. One of them.



yeah but is it available anywhere?

you should know exactly which person on which site made it and should have a direct link to where they've posted it for the fans to hurriedly snatch up and consume like so many nuggets of uranium

these are my expectations, meet them


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2011)

Sunny's only watched one episode of RVB? Sandiest faget


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2011)

Still makes me laugh


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Sunny's only watched one episode of RVB? Sandiest faget



I haven't seen the show either
post an amusing utube clip from this series for me plx


----------



## geG (Mar 27, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> ahhh then wv would be o malley, getting inside his head and making him spaz out
> 
> by the way does anyone know where to get the track that plays at the end of jack: ascend?
> 
> ...



It's a slowed down version of Descend.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

Geg said:


> It's a slowed down version of Descend.



yeah, sounds a bit distorted too, i'm asking if it's online anywhere 


also i just had a pretty scary thought... what if courtyard droll's cutesy fun adventure was just meant to make us like him more before he gets murdered by jade?

same as what happened with kanaya/nepeta/etc

it worries me


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a theory that one of the CDs and one of the DDs will die before everything's said and done and shit rly starts going down


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 27, 2011)

Geg said:


> It's a slowed down version of Descend.



And Descend is a remix of many many songs, one of the main ones being Sburban Countdown.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 27, 2011)

Descend is pretty much an amalgam of character songs.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

guys i know what it's a remix of, but just, where can i get that version?

althhough if tv doesn't know then i'm guessing no one will

balls


----------



## geG (Mar 27, 2011)

It doesn't exist, they just took a couple of seconds from the beginning of Descend and slowed it down


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2011)

I could edit the song and slow it down and then send it to you, homestuck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 27, 2011)

Also Geg, its not Descend, its a slowed down version of Upward Movement 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ0LKX2tF5M[/YOUTUBE]

That btw is where the beginning of Descend came from.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 27, 2011)

This just made me happy. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhL6oy-FQxg&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2011)

Upward Movement


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> This just made me happy.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhL6oy-FQxg&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks for posting this one sunny


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon, Clubs Deuce, coincidence? In Homestuck? I THINK NOT


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

Geg said:


> It doesn't exist, they just took a couple of seconds from the beginning of Descend and slowed it down



Are you sure? It sounds more distorted/mixed, all spacey



shit said:


> I could edit the song and slow it down and then send it to you, homestuck



Could you speed up the part from the flash, to the same tempo as descend, to see if they are exactly the same?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 27, 2011)

Dat derpy face


----------



## brolmes (Mar 27, 2011)

oh fuck rose v jack is about to transpire

she has lost all of the fucking marbles


----------



## Pipe (Mar 27, 2011)

"John: Reunite with your lovely grimdark wife and daughter."


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2011)

That image is fucking beautiful


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 27, 2011)

O snap shit just got real

I'm mad, John sees a giant black evil cloud and is like "Maybe dad is there better check it out"


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2011)

If John wasn't a complete derp he couldn't be the hero.


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2011)

you mean if John wasn't a complete derp, he'd be Dave with clear glasses


----------



## Sylar (Mar 27, 2011)

Grimdark vs Derp

There can be only one winner


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2011)

If John wasn't a derp he wouldn't be dave either. Dave is not normal kid protocol.


----------



## geG (Mar 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also Geg, its not Descend, its a slowed down version of Upward Movement
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJ0LKX2tF5M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That btw is where the beginning of Descend came from.



It's obviously descend you idiot you can hear it in there


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> If John wasn't a complete derp he couldn't be the hero.



John: Can I Really Be The Hero?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 27, 2011)

No Geg, no.


----------



## geG (Mar 27, 2011)

You can hear Sburban Jungle in there. Sburban Jungle is not in Upward Movement, but it is in Descend. Plus back when  Jack: Ascend first came out they basically said it was a remix of Sburban Jungle

man why do people keep trying to tell me I'm wrong it's never gonna work


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 27, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Grimdark vs Derp
> 
> There can be only one winner


Indeed 

Jos? Legbert the Grimderp Heir of Light


----------



## shit (Mar 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> If John wasn't a derp he wouldn't be dave either. Dave is not normal kid protocol.



something would have to fill the void
what else could besides cool kiditude?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 27, 2011)

Derp cannot even begin to oppose the might of grimdark.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2011)

*GRIMDERP!*

The ultimate combination of derpiness and grimdarkness.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 28, 2011)

That's an impossible combination due to their purely antithetical natures.

Grimdark is well grim and dark and Derpiness is well...relentlessly lighthearted.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2011)

It's the ultimate equation.

A positive combined with an equal negative will result in 0. 

Perfect harmony.


----------



## Anasazi (Mar 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piaQUbYZOD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 28, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Perfect harmony.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 28, 2011)

Hell's Harmony


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 28, 2011)

Geg why do you keep insisting it's a mix of Descend, Descend came out way after Black, and is a megamix as well. So it's not Descend, but one of the components of Descend.

That component being Upward Movement


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol Geg .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 28, 2011)

Third discussion thread already?



> It's obviously descend you idiot you can hear it in there


----------



## shit (Mar 28, 2011)

convo thread III, where geg is mod tier


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 28, 2011)

Is that a good thing?


----------



## shit (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## geG (Mar 28, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Geg why do you keep insisting it's a mix of Descend, Descend came out way after Black, and is a megamix as well. So it's not Descend, but one of the components of Descend.
> 
> That component being Upward Movement



Descend was made in preparation of being for the original 4/13 flash, but it was moved back to the 5/31 flash. 

artists
artists
hip-hop LPs I've heard rated best to worst

once again geg is smarter than everyone big surprise


----------



## shit (Mar 28, 2011)

Even if there is no God and no Buddha, there is Geg.
Won't you believe in him?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 28, 2011)

Shut up Geg, no one cares.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 28, 2011)

looks like people just got told.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 28, 2011)

this thread is too Geg for its own good


----------



## Didi (Mar 28, 2011)

Geg just gegged the shit out of all the haters


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Didi.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQrrSU8PBmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brolmes (Mar 28, 2011)

so does all this geggery mean we can listen to the song that the last 10 secconds of jack ascend came from now? or not?


----------



## Didi (Mar 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey Didi.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQrrSU8PBmQ[/YOUTUBE]



jesus fuck my ears are bleeding


just the lyrics of Libera me from Hell would've sounded okay with Upward Movement, but the music together is incredibly false

ugh worst piece of shit mashup I've heard in a long while
Manages to make both pieces of music sound like shit


Thanks a lot Sunny


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2011)

MS Paint Adventures General Discussion Thread III: Where Terezi is Geg-Tier


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2011)

Just Geg being Geg.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 28, 2011)

@Didi: I never said it was good 

It's a good idea, just poorly executed. It starts off pretty good but falls apart fast.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2011)

Hussie where are my updates ?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 29, 2011)

Crack whores, the lot of us.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

At least the awesome RVB trailer helps dull the pain :33.


----------



## Pipe (Mar 29, 2011)

I shat bricks with that RvB trailer.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 29, 2011)

That makes 3 of us mang


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Project Freelancer prequel :33.

But I will miss Caboose and Tucker .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Project Freelancer prequel :33.
> 
> But I will miss Caboose and Tucker .



We'll all miss Caboose.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nu22idsCntQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

There better be a plot twist that gets Caboose in this story somehow. 

Like he was a freelancer that got head trauma I don't give a shit as long as we don't have a Caboose-less season.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


> There better be a plot twist that gets Caboose in this story somehow.
> 
> Like he was a freelancer that got head trauma I don't give a shit as long as we don't have a Caboose-less season.



More Caboose/O'Maley shennanigans.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Never a bad thing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2011)

Which leads to more of Church bitching and moaning.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Which is also not a bad thing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2011)

At the end of the day. It's all Grif's fault.


----------



## Pipe (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe the reds and the blues are really just AIs programmed to simulated battles.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 29, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Maybe the reds and the blues are really just AIs programmed to simulated battles.



and caboose is the only real player

he will come to the realization that he is the sole universal consciousness and his whole life was just a game that he dreamed up because he couldn't come to terms with being god


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

No Caboose, you are the demons.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 29, 2011)

Wait freelancer prequel? Fuck yes!

These guys are basically dysfunctional Spartans with sweet tech.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder how many mooks are going to get Texas crotch shots


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

This thread needs a name change to the MS Paint Adventures/Red vs Blue Discussion Thread.

I am not opposed to this btw .


----------



## zenieth (Mar 29, 2011)

Only terrible people would be


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2011)

RVB is technically not a webcomic.

Then again Homestuck is only a webcomic by a technicality.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Rooster Teeth publishes a webcomic though and I think we can use that as a technicality to discuss their other products as well .

Loopholes bitches .


----------



## zenieth (Mar 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke9wtbzGjCI[/YOUTUBE]

sweet sweet loopholes


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

This thread is basically the de facto webcomics section convo seeing as no one in their right mind would ever use the actual webcomics convo thread .

So I do not feel bad about discussing other good web material in here .


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 29, 2011)

Ugly distracted gets added while tomatroll doesn't?

THERES NO JUSTICE IN THE WORLD


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Sage you should also check the rp thread or the type with me doc when you get the time .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 29, 2011)

Oi, Geg, TV, any word on whats causing the delay?


----------



## shit (Mar 29, 2011)

hussie said he'd be busy being busy


----------



## Stroev (Mar 29, 2011)

the FUCK is with all the MIDNIGHT CREW titles going around?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

It's because we are awesome and you aren't Stroev

 due to a mafia game that I dominated and the rest of these urchins just rode mine and TV's coattails to victory


----------



## Stroev (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh okay I can only wish I was as awesome as you guys now.

sad bilious


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Everyone wishes they can be as awesome as me Stroev .


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 29, 2011)

I have limited time on the internets now. Plat.

It's a major pain in the ass.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Damn your mexican internet Sage.

Damn it to hell!

It's even worse than Aussie internet and I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 29, 2011)

My internet was being awesome but the modem has been failing since 3 days ago.

I'm using the college internet at the moment, but due to being used by hundreds of dudes, it's slow as fuck.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Kick those fuckers off.

You have SERIOUS BUSINESS on an ANIME FORUM to attend to. 

Those assholes can wait .


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm spending time in college, checking out a forum about a japanese comic made for little kids, discussing about playing made up characters in a silly RELENTLESSLY LIGHTHEARTED setting like Homestuck.






AND IM FUCKING PROUD OF IT


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Damn straight Sage.

Keep that pride blazing, it will guide you through the darkness and into the light, and hopefully a better internet connection is at the end of your road :33.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 29, 2011)

Sage you never gave me the writeup you promised.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 29, 2011)

Started reading then lost my place after act 1 a few months ago. Finally caught up yesterday.

Current events? A collective  reaction to the lot.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome to the crack whore life of an MSPA fan.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks, I can feel the effects already.

Also noticed the trailer for new RvB season. 

FUCK YES!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Kick those fuckers off.
> 
> You have SERIOUS BUSINESS on an* ANIME FORUM *to attend to.
> 
> Those assholes can wait .



So many EMOS and PLOTHOLES


----------



## zenieth (Mar 29, 2011)

It's like spending a day with Sasuke.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> It's like spending a day with  Sasuke.



I wonder if Sasuke used Grimdark powers instead if Emodark powers if he woul be less fail.


----------



## shit (Mar 29, 2011)

shit was here
sasuke is awesome
haters are a loser


----------



## Sylar (Mar 29, 2011)

2 days without Homestuck and we're talking about Sasuke. 

Hurry up Hussie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 29, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Started reading then lost my place after act 1 a few months ago. Finally caught up yesterday.
> 
> Current events? A collective  reaction to the lot.



Welcome to my world


----------



## zenieth (Mar 29, 2011)

It's dark times man, dark times.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 29, 2011)

Also all of these FF sets, should I break out my old zidane one?


----------



## shit (Mar 29, 2011)

says the guy who brought up sasuke


----------



## zenieth (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm too cool take consequences.


----------



## shit (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also all of these FF sets, should I break out my old zidane one?



INb4  TV and Cad try to say that Lightning and Cloud were the best FF protag when we all know it was Squall


----------



## shit (Mar 29, 2011)

lol squall the automaton


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2011)

Dat Ramza


----------



## zenieth (Mar 29, 2011)

Squall was alright, lolcloud. Never played 13

Dat Ramza


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2011)

That Basch That Judge Gabranth


----------



## zenieth (Mar 29, 2011)

I saw that previous one Banhammer.

And no mention of Blathier or Al Cid  x 2


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2011)

Balthier was the Gabranth twin or was he the pirate? Because I only care about the pirate.

Because the twin is fine but I'd rather take Vaan to meet my nanna thank you very much


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2011)

and fuck Al Cid. What did he ever do?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 29, 2011)

Be awesome and Spanish 

Also weaponized pimping


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2011)

I live in portugal. I have long been imune to his typical iberian ways. To me, he is just a "mike"


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2011)

Asides, too busy basking in the light that is pirate Balthier


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm bettin a three thousand rep points the words "Request the Ruler" and "Come Get the Ruler, she's escaping from above" will have meaning much like the "cloun in the sky"



Probably having to do withthe black or white queen/king


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 29, 2011)

So grimdark pretty much blocks out all troll views.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





[]

After reading that damned Cupcakes story Gamzee and Pinkie Pie team up makes so much sense.

RvB, Homestuck and MLP are my favourite internet things.


----------



## geG (Mar 29, 2011)

Man that first panel is cool looking.

Also, a flash is in the works


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2011)

Damn that is an awesome looking panel.

Also flash in the works ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 29, 2011)

OH FUCK OH FUCK OH FUCK

DIS

FUCKING

FLASH


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 29, 2011)

YUUSS I want my flash naow.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

HUSSIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


YOU TEASE

YOU FUCKING TEASE


----------



## Sylar (Mar 30, 2011)

Seer: Descend

I freaking knew it would cut off there. I just knew it.

Oh and someone needs to post the GrimdarkRose gifs immediately.

Calling them for my sig BTW.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 30, 2011)

Hussie is an expert troll. All that WALKING for this. 

Derpy john is too fucking hilarious


----------



## Anasazi (Mar 30, 2011)

shruggot **


----------



## Pipe (Mar 30, 2011)

Hussie loves to tease us, I bet the next update is something different.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh god that opening. That was fucking beautiful.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 30, 2011)

Next update will be more Jade derpy time.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 30, 2011)

Next update is Jadesprite crying for 50 pages.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

You totally know the next update is going to be a jade transition or something equally infuriating.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 30, 2011)

next update is vriska and jade teaming up to be terrible


----------



## Pipe (Mar 30, 2011)

I hate Jade  I hope we see the trolls.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

Why everybody hating on Jade


----------



## Anasazi (Mar 30, 2011)

Also, so much for that pillar.


----------



## Anasazi (Mar 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Why everybody hating on Jade



Because she's a shruggot.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Let's transition back to Gamzee :33.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 30, 2011)

That was worth the lack of updates. That was fucking awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

There aint no genuine reason to hate Jade. People just bandwagoning cause she hasn't done anything of note


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 30, 2011)

413 again

4 orbs, towers, heroes
1 ring
3 (tower, orbs, heroes)


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh yeah something I noticed.

Their are green curtains because red + blue= green (when talking about lights) .

More of the new 1025 troll + human symbolism .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm betting it will go back to Karkat if anything.


----------



## geG (Mar 30, 2011)

Yall's dumb Jade is great

And yessssssssssssssss that fucking flash


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm hoping either Dave or Terezi.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> There aint no genuine reason to hate Jade. People just bandwagoning cause she hasn't done anything of note



Prototyping her own dead body because she's a retard is a geniune reason.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh John you innocent derp.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

I am hoping we transition back to he who drops it like its hot while the pimps in the crib


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

Dave prototyped himself He just did it with a live self. How would she know that a dead self would result in that


----------



## Pipe (Mar 30, 2011)

Jade is worse than Tavros and Vriska combined


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 30, 2011)

While going through flash. I noticed this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



One of the books had this message;

"Maimed Clown. Undead Cat. Impaled Crow. Omnipotent Dog. 

These four shall be held in reverence for the eternity they serve to cut short."


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

Nobody is tavros level. Now I know you guys are talking bullshit


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

You can't get much worse than Tavros.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 30, 2011)

I like Tavros more than Jade.

I am not trolling.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

Garland should knock you down


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 30, 2011)

Tavros makes me lol.

Jade makes me go "I want to see what the other guys are doing"


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

No one is more irritating than Tavros. NO ONE.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sorry but Tavros Bitch tears places him nowhere near being better than Jade.


----------



## Gain (Mar 30, 2011)

I never found a reason to hate Tavros srsly wth


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Well Gain your tastes are rather..... different so we can't take your opinion at face value .


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't hate tavros, I just find him to be the weakest and most pathetic character. He's a good foil but really not much else.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Not everyone can be an Eridan after all .


----------



## Gain (Mar 30, 2011)

i found most of his moments hilarious 

not contending that he's the weakest troll but i laughed at how bad he gets it from everyone


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2011)

Btw, I answered it on the MSN convo, but to anyone else, the mass of tentacles, the best way to think of it is to use Nayrootoe terms.

The source of her grimdark powers are the Horror Terrors. It is by her channeling them that she wields dark magic.

As she is drawing out more of their power, thus they are manifesting in dark energy forms. Like not physical tentacles but dark energy tentacles. A la Kyuubi tails.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

I can't believe I missed the book talking about theoretical addition of orbs to the queen's ring .


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking at another book:

"Though we adore him we shall never enjoy his beatous croak. We spill our blood on acres of black and white so they may cross the yellow yard."

The Yellow Yard. Heh

So that's what Hussie is going to be involved with somehow.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

jack is sooo coooool

i wonder when we'll get this song


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I don't hate tavros, I just find him to be the weakest and most pathetic character. He's a good foil but really not much else.



Pretty much.

As for Jade, I just find her very very boring. Which is grating at times to boot as well.

Rose is interesting. And now currently awesomely GRIMDARK.

John is cool people. He's that guy everyone knows.

Dave 

That is all.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

jade is... upbeat, pleasant  

but she did the stupidest worst bad terrible shit that anyone ever conceived


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Hussie's Twitter said:
			
		

> does something REALLY count as a cliff hanger if you have to wait maaaybe a day to find out what happens next?



Hussie says this just so he can drink our tears when he transitions to Jade tediously cloning frogs.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2011)

I lol'd heartily. 

Only missed the Snoop reference.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2011)

Ripped the song if anyone wants it.

Whats a good mp3 host site?


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hussie says this just so he can drink our tears when he transitions to Jade tediously cloning frogs.


Hussie and my faces when


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hussie says this just so he can drink our tears when he transitions to Jade tediously cloning frogs.


Jade cloning frogs must be as excruciating as trying to breed a shiny pokemon.


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

ASFASDFASFASDFADFASDFADSFASDF FUCKING FLASHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2011)

shit said:


> ASFASDFASFASDFADFASDFADSFASDF FUCKING FLASHHHHHHHHH


It's comments like these and on /co/ that make me laugh when they flip their shit over SBaHJ and sudden changes of pace.

delicious frustration.


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

also Jade > your favorite troll
unless it's Gamzee or Kanaya


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2011)

I am Gamzee's sign


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> While going through flash. I noticed this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 which book is this???


----------



## Stroev (Mar 30, 2011)

It's by the fallen bookcase later on.


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

makes you think of nepeta, doesn't it? I mean I know it's in reference to the prototypings, but still
we've already got our maimed troll clown in Gamzee
tavros for impaled crow?


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

omnipotent dog would of course be mega bitch vriska btw


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

only mexicans could hate jade really


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

arabs could probably hate on jade if they wanted to


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

either way you just know they're all IMMIGRANTS


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Looking at another book:
> 
> "Though we adore him we shall never enjoy his beatous croak. We spill our blood on acres of black and white so they may cross the yellow yard."
> 
> ...



friend, I get the image ready and everything for this thread and you've already said that.

Also Sage you are awful seriously


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2011)

Alright so how do I fast forward this _shiiiiiiiiiiiiit _so I don't have to go _all the way back to the parents _after meeting with John?

Wait, there was a transportalizer underneath that idol? FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU-


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 30, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Alright so how do I fast forward this _shiiiiiiiiiiiiit _so I don't have to go _all the way back to the parents _after meeting with John?
> 
> Wait, there was a transportalizer underneath that idol? FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU-



The game goes to black fade out then "start over" if you get back to the stairs with John.


----------



## Didi (Mar 30, 2011)

holy shit holy shit holy shit


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh god that update


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2011)

I noticed that if you tried and click any of the crests with the kids respective 'God Tier' symbols on, the flash would also force you to restart. I also noticed that when you journey back, the crests of John, Rose and Dave are all torn apart whereas Jade's is left intact. I'm sure it's probably just because Jack can't bring himself to harm Jade (or in this case, something relating to Jade) but could it also symbolize that Jack has done something to every child _but _Jade to make them hate him? He's killed Dave's 'Bro', John's 'Dad' and Rose's 'Mom' (curse you for having to make me utilize the American spelling), but has yet to do anything to Jade. True, she has lost her guardian, Bec, but the cause wasn't because of Jack but rather Vriska/John so she doesn't really have a 'real' reason to hate Jack. I'm probably just reading into this too much.

*[EDIT]

*All this talk about crests is making me think about the first season of Digimon. I miss Digimon.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2011)

You know, considering how depressing Prospit's culture is I would think they'd fit right in with Warhammer 40k


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

All of Homestuck could fit snuggly in WH40k 

Commissar Dave


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> You know, considering how depressing Prospit's culture is I would think they'd fit right in with Warhammer 40k



Though it will make for some fun times in our rp :33.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> All of Homestuck could fit snuggly in WH40k
> 
> Commissar Dave



Silly Zenieth. Karkat, being a man of the people and a natural leader would make the perfect Commissar. Dave is too ironic to wear the hat and coat ensemble.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

True, Terezi would be one hell of an Inquisitor though.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Gamzee would be making Rainbow Rivers run through the stars for Khrone.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

The Warp would have a great asset in Rose.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

Also Equius would be the greatest champion of Slaneesh to ever be seen.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Equius is more of an adeptus mechanicus IMO .


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Eridan for Dark Eldar ?


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2011)

Rose would make the perfect Radical Inquisitor, while Terezi, being a brilliant schemer with no need for psychic powers, is the best Monodominant there is. 

I'd say John would make a grey knight(incorruptible, incredibly strong), Jade maybe an Eldar Harlequin(flighty and mysterious, owns a ton of overpowered weapons and unlike other eldar can actually have emotions), Dave is kinda hard to put but he would either be a Space Marine or a Dark Eldar archon(ironically).

Tavros of course is a psyker so pathetic that they wouldn't even feed him to the Emperor, and so deserves death.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

I always thought jade and Sollux would make good adeptus.

Radical Inquistor Rose is perfect though


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2011)

but Jade being part of the mechanicum would strip her of her trademark hyperactive little girl personality.

Radical Inquisitor Rose is indeed perfect.

Oh, and Dark Eldar Eridan is perfect, his personality is as Dark Eldar as it gets, although less malicious.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

True, i actually see John as more a harlequinn though, even if he's not as mysterious.


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

snoooooooooooore


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2011)

so, any special Ctrl + T keys?


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

you're probably the first to think to try
so, are there?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2011)

can't find any


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think Hussie put any this time. How about secret rooms that don't eventually have corpses of prospitians and dersites in them?(or better yet, more corpses)


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

Secret room that's a shrine to lil cal


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2011)

>Warhammer 40k talk

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8c_4UZdPJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

The only warhammer shit I know is from the dawn of war video games. 

I would see Dave more as an ironic priest or something. Saying a bunch of bullshit about god emperors, that he doesn't actually believe, to inspire all the other dipshits go and die for him.

Dave's too cool to be marching off to fight and die in some other dude's war.

I could see him ironically saying a bunch of the librarian's quotes too.

John would be a generic space marine fodder, Rose would be captured by chaos and experimented on to try and harness the science of horrorterrors, probably leaving her mutilated and drugged inside some kind of big glass tube while they draw on her power for some other shit.

Jade would just get raped by some mutants and die. Without Bec to look after her she's dog food.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

Sand Fagets aren't allowed opinions.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2011)

Doesn't look like there's a trickster mode in this one.


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

shut up homosuck
your dave bias blinds you to jade's charms
she would talk her way out of rape and/or execution
while dave would insult someone and immediately die gruesomely


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 30, 2011)

Someone should take this song and set it to a Black Rom in Homestuck.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtm80Z2iqoA[/YOUTUBE]

Disregard the shitty Hunchback, they didn't have the Simpsons original.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 30, 2011)

Dave would be Ciaphas Cain by another name.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

shit said:


> shut up homosuck
> your dave bias blinds you to jade's charms
> she would talk her way out of rape and/or execution
> while dave would insult someone and immediately die gruesomely



i'm more biased toward jade than dave

i would prefer dave to die since his death would obviously be some kind of stupidly cool death where he's just this badass cool guy, jade's death would suck

but let's face it

jade is a sheltered little girl who would get devoured by demon worshippers and various other sexual predators

unless she got a fancy rifle and some kind of invulnerable armor


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2011)

Dave would ironically be a lame grimdark supervillian.


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

Jade sheltered? wtf
Jade raised herself
to be sheltered I'm pretty sure you have to have a parent to do so

Dave would be crying for his bro and offed by the first baddy that walked by as he pooped hard in his big boy pants


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

I've decided to write a little fanfiction of how Dave would fare:

TG: oh god i just pooped so hard into my little baby diapers
TG: thank god i found some little baby diapers for all this hard pooping im doing here
TG: so much poop all over
TG: but i cant leave theres so many monsters and shit around
TG: oh fuck theres one now oh fuck im gun die
TG: all i can do is one more hard poop before

and then he died


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

she lives on a paradise island in a magic science lab with everything she could ever need, and has her own private immortal omnipotent guardian

you can't beat jade at a being sheltered off, she is simply the best there is

maybe she would be sheltered by the emperor in the warhammer universe but i don't know enough about it

if there's a bec then she's fine


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

she was orphaned as a baby and had no one to communicate with except a dog
bec has no cooking feats nor has he shown to be a provider in anything whatsoever besides doggy companionship
being able to get around a scientific lab that you taught yourself how to work with is impressive
much more impressive than dave microwaving shit that his bro bought for him


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah but knowing how to cook for herself isn't going to help her not get raped by demons


----------



## shit (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah but not knowing how to cook for himself isn't going to save Dave from getting raped by demons

point is Jade is much smarter than Dave
canon factoid for you there


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2011)

I find this hilarious considering that Dave and Jade have the best chemistry.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)

jade x jack is the best ship


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 30, 2011)

Prove it.  Seriously I'm interested.

Aww I missed the wh40k/Homestuck conversation.



Arishem said:


> Dave would be Ciaphas Cain by another name.



Who is his Jurgen then?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 30, 2011)

Lord English x All 

After all, he would be a gentleman, being Lord English


----------



## brolmes (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Mar 30, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Who is his Jurgen then?



Lil Cal? 

Oh man I just noticed this.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 30, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Lil Cal?
> 
> Oh man I just noticed this.



So many layers , so fucking meta.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 30, 2011)

So Finally managed to read Homestuck again. 

Great update. JohnXRose is kinda cute, and so is Evil Rose:33.

Sad that every pawn got killed. WV is a pimp.

"They wait for he who would drop it like it's hot whilst the pimp's in the crib"


----------



## Arishem (Mar 31, 2011)

The only thing missing from the update were licentious bothria.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 31, 2011)

Hussie said we would have to wait maybe a day.

It's been over a day hussie .


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2011)

Crack whores


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Crack whores



The lot of us.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 31, 2011)

Huss Twitter said:
			
		

> andrewhussie andrewhussie
> the update will not take place within 24 hours as i may have implied. we are officially hanging from a cliff. #fakepromises


  
*HUSSIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 31, 2011)

Trolling is a art.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 31, 2011)

I knew it.

I fucking knew it .


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 31, 2011)

My response: 



			
				Cad Twitter said:
			
		

> @andrewhussie The difference between Andrew Hussie and Charlie Sheen: One is his own drug, the other is the dealer to masses. @andrewhussie Either way you are both obviously winning.


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 31, 2011)

Been thinking aren't the kids' and the trolls' sburb/sgrub games kind of chicken and the egg? Because first you get told the troll game came before the kids' then we find out due to timedickery and related events that Aradia found the earth version of the game and she and Sollux reverse engineered it.

It's some infinite timeloop they have going on.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 31, 2011)

> Petard dice:
> bitch please
> im a sarlacc
> [a=3]ριρε[/a] dice:
> ...



Sunny


----------



## geG (Mar 31, 2011)

> *that was a sweet  update, but why the abrupt ending?*
> 
> It was originally going to have another scene following the stair climb, but that turned out to be too much to cram into one page, and I thought it would have delayed the the release of the page too much. It had already been delayed enough, not only by the labor involved in making such a thing, but by the fact that I've been pretty busy otherwise. This was not blasted out at the usual rate, neither by me nor Gankro (the programmer). We both had stuff to do.
> 
> I decided to separate the following segment onto another page to follow it shortly. It only seems abrupt because you cannot yet turn the page. I think this should be obvious.



Next update confirmed for being another flash?


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2011)

Still no new update? Huh.


----------



## gabies (Mar 31, 2011)

god dmmit    .


----------



## gabies (Mar 31, 2011)

im jelly of this RP


----------



## Platinum (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmm so it will probably come out tomorrow then if it's a small flash piece.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 31, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Crack whores


I'm a hus-junkie 



Gabies said:


> im jelly of this RP



We try, but I must ask who's your fav char


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 31, 2011)

Obviously sunny


----------



## Platinum (Mar 31, 2011)

KT has an inferiority complex .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 31, 2011)

Your just mad  cuz I'm a fan favorite


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't forget, next update is highly likely to be the April Fool's update.

Happy April Fool's John, I got you your dead father


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 31, 2011)

Lightning


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 31, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Don't forget, next update is highly likely to be the April Fool's update.
> 
> Happy April Fool's John, I got you your dead father



It would be the best Joke the best.


----------



## shit (Mar 31, 2011)

I was looking back, and the only other supposedly april fool's update was  Dave: accelerate
it seems like Hussie's idea of an april fools joke is giving us something cool that we'll enjoy a lot, hmm


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh don't second guess, you weren't a serial reader then.

Dave: Accelerate fucked with us so bad you don't even know.


----------



## shit (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't see how
unless you guys were super anxious to see how Dave got in the medium
or actually thought you'd get some John vs denizen action, you fools


----------



## geG (Mar 31, 2011)

Remember that when Dave: Accelerate came out there was no context for what was going on at all. It was just all of a sudden, Dave is incredibly strong and killing underlings everywhere with no prior buildup.

Readers didn't find out that it was an alternate future where John and Jade were dead until the next day.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Your just mad  cuz I'm a fan favorite



Which is why our fan ranked me as his favorite ?



Taurus Versant said:


> Don't forget, next update is highly likely to be the April Fool's update.
> 
> Happy April Fool's John, I got you your dead father





That is gonna happen.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 31, 2011)

*It seems like the act is finally starting to wrap up, and it also seems that 4/13 is rapidly approaching us. Would it be safe to expect an act-closing Flash on Homestuck's second anniversary?
*
Nope.

These key dates have actually become EXTREMELY DIFFICULT to nail as the complexity of the projects increases. Problem Sleuth was very easy to key into exactly one year, because the increments were so much simpler. That year-run was the precedent that began most of this milestone madness, and I've kept up with the milestones for the most part, but they start slipping over time. I've already blown a few and had to readjust.

Remember that  Descend (end act 4) was originally targeted for 4/13/10, but I ran out of time (EXACTLY like I am now) and I put  Jack: Ascend on that date instead. Descend got pushed way back because there was no reason to push it so hard anymore. It dropped around June, then Hivebent started on 6/12, which is now ANOTHER key date!

Things tend to take longer than I think, whether it's a single animation task, or the execution of a string of story events, which are necessary to complete to set up other major events like an end of act, and so on. Meanwhile, time just rages on. I remember thinking at the beginning of '11 that there seemed like plenty of time to set everything up to end it on 4/13. Lo and behold it's already fucking april! We've made plenty of progress, but it's still not there.

Try to remember that as a key date approaches, I actually have much less time to make that work than it seems. To make 4/13 work for EOA5, I'd need AT LEAST a solid week to work on it, probably more. Which means I'd have to get the story up to that exact precipice in less than a week from now, and frankly, I've got other shit to do. As it is, I'll be lucky to pull off anything of significance on the strike of 4/13, let alone the monstrosity that the EOA would inevitably be.

It'll be just like EOA4 (Descend). It'll only happen when it can feasibly, logically happen.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 31, 2011)

It's cool.

I'd rather he takes his time to give us the best he can do, instead of rushing just to meet a date.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Don't forget, next update is highly likely to be the April Fool's update.
> 
> Happy April Fool's John, I got you your dead father


----------



## Platinum (Mar 31, 2011)

We will get John: Lament loss of Father Unit


----------



## shit (Mar 31, 2011)

John and Rose: Be Adawrable


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2011)

Gamzee: Show Karkat the glory of the Zillywhoo.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 31, 2011)

Tavros: Have wacky shenanigans in dream bubble


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2011)

John: Reuinite with Decaying Father Figure


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 31, 2011)

Dave: Drop it like it's hot, fulfill the prophecy


----------



## Platinum (Mar 31, 2011)

Eridan: Be the Prince .


----------



## Sylar (Mar 31, 2011)

Eridan : Still be cut in half.

or

Eridan : Be in two places at once.


----------



## Ishamael (Mar 31, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Eridan: Be the Prince .


  No Way 

The only logical thing:  John: Be simultaneously derpy and outraged


----------



## Sylar (Mar 31, 2011)

John: Go Grimderp


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2011)

John: Let out all your FEELINGS and EMOTIONS


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2011)

sunny did you ever upload that song? 

also what did you use to rip it?



Ishamael said:


> No Way
> 
> The only logical thing:  John: Be simultaneously derpy and outraged




DERPRAGED


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2011)

Stop making up titles for girls.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2011)

WINDERP

BECAUSE HE HAS WIND, GET IT


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 31, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Eridan : Still be cut in half.




cue in a ten minutes song of "REJECTED" theme and no animation except for a paradox fly suckling on eridan's eye ball.


----------



## shit (Mar 31, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Eridan : Still be cut in half.




I liked eridan : be in two places at once


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kh5CwtBeF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2011)

Pity Rose isn't able to talk.

It could be:

Rose: Hey John, your dad's alright actually.
John: Really?! 
Rose: Nah, he's dead, APRIL FOOLS!


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 31, 2011)

I was gonna post the song... 

Sunny beating me to things...I am ashamed....

HA, Sunny's version has blips in it!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2011)

And I did it after I'd been hanging out at a friend's place for like an hour


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 31, 2011)

But your version has blips in it 

Mine doesn't.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2011)

The youtube or the file?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 31, 2011)

is Hussie gonna do a midnight release or something ?


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The youtube or the file?


The youtube, I don't know about the file.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2011)

I just youtubed the song.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 31, 2011)

Well tell that to YT, it blips during the end.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2011)

Cadrien is your version longer?


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, my version goes for 3:19


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2011)

If you have a longer one then post it.

This is the only one from when I searched the title.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2011)

post it up dear sir


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 31, 2011)

I will in a moment, once I add the art.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2011)

1 hour and 9 minutes til April 1st


----------



## shit (Mar 31, 2011)

ooh    la la


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 31, 2011)

If you have a file thats longer than ~2min, do upload it as well.


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 31, 2011)

DW Comic Relief 2011

There is still a very very small blip in it, but it's still damn good quality.


----------



## shit (Mar 31, 2011)

dl'ang              .


----------



## shit (Mar 31, 2011)

pity there's not more to it
I like the slow build a lot
2bad they don't repeat the beginning


----------



## brolmes (Mar 31, 2011)

it's a great song

and is it just me or is the volume strangely low on that mp3?


----------



## Cadrien (Mar 31, 2011)

I noticed that too 

I can try and rerecord it at a higher volume, annoying as it would be to do so...

I record it though audacity and soundflower so...sound might be a little wonky...


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 1, 2011)

Where's my April Fools prank Hussie?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

WHERE'S MY FUCKING CRACK


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 1, 2011)

MSPA is a terrible webcomic anyways


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

...

I don't even have a reaction face.jpg that could work for that...


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 1, 2011)

I have.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2011)

Update .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Update .



Oh you are just _adorable_


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2011)

I gain points on my pranksters gambit for that beauty .


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyway I'm thinking I might start rereading this all againto catch things I probably only glanced over the first time.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

MSPAnotify allows me to always know when people are talking straight BS.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2011)

MSpaint notify is wonky for me. Quite a few times their will be an update and it doesn't tell me.

Any ways update for real this time guys :33.

Damn I can't believe Dave was the one who really killed mom and dad and attempted to frame Jack for the murders. 

I honestly didn't see that twist coming.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

Haha assholes. 

I only checked it as a plausibility since I restarted my computer and hadn't turned MSPAnotify back on and in those 5 minutes, there could have been an update.


----------



## geG (Apr 1, 2011)

There is most definitely not an update right now


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn that was quite the update.

Who could of predicted that The Big Man was actually Lord English the entire time ?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

**


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2011)

It makes sense when you think about it though.

Only the big man would be able to fit into that Cairo Overcoat without looking silly.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

You got a point


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh wow Hussie just keeps topping himself with these revelations .

Okay Dave murdering Mom and Dad and The Big Man being LE was surprising enough and now we have Nepeta killing Gamzee with a pouncegreet, Nepeta is the main character of Homestuck after all :33.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

LET THE NEPETAQUESTING BEGIN


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

10/10 fangfic would read again. Too bad it wasn't erotic


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2011)

If you want an erotic fic just add "and then nepeta and karkat PORKED!" to the end of my last post .


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

Stay classy Platinum, stay classy


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2011)

You were the one asking for me to type sordid literature .


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

**


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

And then they went and brought out a pail...


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh god Sunny that is just sickening.

GTFO with that shit this is a children's forum .


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

Sunny disappointing people. It's like water being wet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

So I was rereading the events following Jade: Enter

And I noticed this



> AG: And then you and all your friends would exist in a splintered timeline. And you wouldn't even 8e a8le to talk to me anymore! :::: (



Pretty difinitive, Trollverse and Splinter Timelineverses cannot communicate.


----------



## geG (Apr 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I was rereading the events following Jade: Enter
> 
> And I noticed this
> 
> ...


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I was rereading the events following Jade: Enter
> 
> And I noticed this
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

lol, april fool's update
Lord english looks like pickle inspector


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2011)

On the ball like always .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

Shut up Geg.

That point was still occasionally debated ITT.

I didn't see your slow ass posting that.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

like wet water.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2011)

Sunny we knew this all the way back when Terezi told John to go to the 7th gate .


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> So I was rereading the events following Jade: Enter
> 
> And I noticed this
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2011)

(insert sand faget joke here)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sunny we knew this all the way back when Terezi told John to go to the 7th gate .



No at that point it was assumed they chose not to. Not that they literally couldn't.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Sunny disappointing people. It's like water being wet.



 **


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2011)

Sunny is delving deep in to this story and coming up with those precious nuggets of rare information .


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 1, 2011)

you wanna know something that is a bit of fridge brilliance

Lil'Cal used to be prototyped to Dave's Sprite.

Think about what we know about lil' Cal now


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)

I wonder if Calsprite bonded with alpha timeline Cal before disappearing


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2011)

Sage Master is becoming too predictable. As soon as I saw this title for the thread I immediately knew he created it. 

I'm going grimniggy....

Fucking love the animation of the blood around MOM's hand while darkness oozes around it. Hahahaha so cool


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2011)

OH shit found John! Cool 
>Rose make out with John


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh man that new SBaHJ is Hilarious.

Dat Lofd Eng;lish outfit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2011)

RemChu said:


> OH shit found John! Cool
> >Rose make out with John



The beginnings of their dark beautiful and tentacly love.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

Chrome lets me know what I'm being linked to


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah if you just hover over the link says the address at the bottom or whatever.

Noobthe musical is pretty cool guy mught as well rep him


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Chrome lets me know what I'm being linked to



not everyone looks before they click.


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2011)

So I was thinking someone really code make HomeStuck into a snes type of game. Rpg....

We have tons of music soundtrack which is pretty much snes and video game to choose from, plenty of art and story to work off of.....

game could work pretty well. =]


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh if you modded like Minecraft.........it would make alchemitizing shit so ez....that game is pretty much doing that.

and for ores and shit you would just kill imps and all that good stuff. 

:0)

that would be real time adventure/puzzle game I guess


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd like a scott pilgrim style beat em up combined with rpg qualities myself. Basically the walk arounds we've had so far, but always in pilgrim style


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll just read the walkthru, thx >:]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

You do know ntm, I am rather prone to negging rep links


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)

that could be useful information 
I may have a few rep links for you to neg iydm


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2011)

OH sunny I want you to neg some saggin for me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

Do I look like the MSPA thread's weapon.

Because that's exactly what I am.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 1, 2011)

No, you look like the MSPA thread's sand faget 

It's exactly what you are.


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)

in b4 we post each others rep links and get ourselves all sunny negged
that is if it doesn't come to that anyway


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2011)

shit said:


> in b4 we post each others rep links and get ourselves all sunny negged
> that is if it doesn't come to that anyway



Well it would be a nice distraction from cold harsh MSPA updateless existence we live in now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 1, 2011)

noob wants negs just so he can feel something


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2011)

Something similar needs to happen to between Vriska and Terezi. I wouldn't really care who won/lived. They really need to fight and one of them dead, or maybe friends again.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2011)

Crack whores just want to feel man.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> noob wants negs just so he can feel something



It's all going bad man, it's like there's something crawling in my skin. Man I cut myself I'd bleed black apathy. And I don't mean indifference to black people.


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)

the wounds, do they heal?

noob is turning grimdark on us


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

nah I think it's just sasuke emo.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 1, 2011)

We need a derp infusion posthaste!


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm good at handling my withdrawal


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2011)

shit said:


> the wounds, do they heal?
> 
> noob is turning grimdark on us



No they don't
/cut

ITT I'm gonna go to the corner of my room put on a jacket, listen to some Linkin park, then maybe some MCR while playing a violin on my wrists.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

That's his april fools: No update. 

Though iirc he released Dave: Accelerate on 4/2 and said it was 4/1.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's his april fools: No update.
> 
> Though iirc he released Dave: Accelerate on 4/2 and said it was 4/1.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2011)

told you it was sasuke emo and not grimdarkness.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 1, 2011)

Grimdark is a cold fury.

While sasuke emo is "I'm going to cut myself and be generally self-destructive!", grimdark is "edhfcek sjfkh sfkjq sfcbh qa tfhjsk ewdefv " , translation: 'I'm going to fucking murder you. '


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 1, 2011)

Man, that was a fun update. I liked the part Vriska got kicked by Gamzee.


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2011)

Why does she even need a flotation device?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 1, 2011)

aww that is cute :33


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2011)

ITT who is hotter Terezi or Vriska?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 1, 2011)

Also anyone know where I might be able to get a Vagabond Set, I'm like way too lazy to get something from the manga and even a google search seems too hard for my lazy ass.


----------



## Magic (Apr 1, 2011)

Vriska is hotterrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

but Terezi licks so that is something


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)

licking thing makes terezi hotter, no question
also I couldn't look vriska in the 8 eyes and be aroused, I don't think


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)

that is my fetish tier: nepeta, kanaya

hot tier: feferi, aradia

freaky tier: terezi

trailer trash tier: vriska

placement of tiers is up for negotiation except for the top and bottom


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 1, 2011)

Well since im young enough to say it without being creepy I'd have to say vriska but that's me


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 1, 2011)

Terezi


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 1, 2011)

your mother


----------



## shit (Apr 1, 2011)

fictional characters are every age


----------



## brolmes (Apr 1, 2011)

i was so :33ing for an update 

but then i ed hard



also yeah vriska's eye would be foul

but then terezi's are like skinned tomatoes too i guess


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

Aradia is number 1.

But to answer mt own question Vriska.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunny I see you lurking tell us about your troll girl lust.

Hell add the human girls if you feel really pedo.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

kizaru Taicho, your sig is wayyyyy over size limits
don't make me report you bro


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 2, 2011)

I just realised who Eridan sounds like in my head when I read his lines.

Season 2 will focus on a "Civil war" between the Avengers.

I don't care if it isn't accurate. it's been etched into my brain.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

This is me. watching you guys be yokai level


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll go with ancestors so its less disturbing.


Gotta love the lesbian vampires tier: Glowcula
Beautiful peasant lass with a fine ass tier: Indianadia
She can sink my battleship any day tier: Mindfang
You may be an Ace Attorney but are you an Ace Lover? tier: Redglare
I hope you are as frisky in bed as you look...but you might be kinda insane tier: Meowsian
Blubbing useless Empress tier: Glubblub


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

zenieth boring level


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> your mother



still the best answer


----------



## brolmes (Apr 2, 2011)

zenieth secretly harbours stronger feelings and emotions than any of us, and is acting all ashamed about it for this very reason


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

Zenith is just imagining the hot buckety action.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 2, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> I just realised who Eridan sounds like in my head when I read his lines.
> 
> Season 2 will focus on a "Civil war" between the Avengers.
> 
> I don't care if it isn't accurate. it's been etched into my brain.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaiaHdakBmQ[/YOUTUBE]

in my dreams this is my karkat 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfdRsXgu_3E[/YOUTUBE]
my Eridan

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiwo7YhGiUE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

and my Dave


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay you guys are not only creeping me out, but are also a threat to my shipping charts


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 2, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Okay you guys are not only creeping me out, but are also a threat to my shipping charts



It's because your shipping chart is flawed, worry not for  I will teach you in the ways of the HumanXTroll


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

AradiaXDaveXJade

Is the OT3.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

I mean really it's so canon it hurts.


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2011)

Kizaru
Kizaru


Kizaaaaaru


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

I go to sleep, wake up middle of the night, people trying to set my rom.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 2, 2011)

KT I have been at the shipping game longer than you have, before I even got to homestuck. :ho I know this these things better than you ever will. 

And unlike you silly crack pots I alleviate the pain through extensive abuse of Phoenix Wright games.


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2011)

The Price is Wright


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

From some guys in MSPA forum.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

My Karkat voice:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er1Q5qM6w-E[/YOUTUBE]

Terezi:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx9D_buLpFc[/YOUTUBE]

Doc Scratch:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owGykVbfgUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Waveblade (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Apr 2, 2011)

Hussie where is our crack?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh god, this is the most wonderful thing ever.

[YOUTUBE]1nL_ARB3p1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 2, 2011)

Damn, so long without update, going into withdrawal seizures


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 2, 2011)

lol everyone suffering withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Laxus (Apr 2, 2011)

It would be nice if the next update came out soon


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 2, 2011)

HOLY FUCK WHAT


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 2, 2011)

WELP.

That's all I can say about the update.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 2, 2011)

....

....


....


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 2, 2011)

Huh. That was interesting.

did the green sun explode or something?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 2, 2011)

That's not funny. That's not...


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2011)

GODDAMNIT JOHN! EVERY FREAKING TIME!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2011)

aren't they immortal or something? can only die either righteously or through martyrdom?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0YMjBb9Tqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

/wakes up at 8
/pisses
/sees this

welp, guess we'll see what John's immortality really means.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST

*JESUS CHRIST!*


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

Not only that, but the whole planet, THE WHOLE FUCKING PLANET!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 2, 2011)

April Fools are really bad for John.

First a Denizen and then Jack Noir.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2011)

Whenever I see jhon "Walls covered in Blood" starts playing in my head with the words "derp" instead of "meow"
"derp, derp derp, derpderpderpderpm derpderp derpderp derp derp, derp derp derpderp derp derp, derpderp, derpderp derpderp derpderp"


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

LOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

WELP.

That shows the difference between god Tiers and Jack.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

But assuming the whole planet when boom, and that Rose is dead (probably not) who do you think saves John from getting disintegrated.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 2, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 2, 2011)

Who cares if he gets disintegrated, that was neither a just nor honourable death, so god tier doesn't give a darn.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 2, 2011)

WTF he got his shit blitzed and that was it come on now John so fucking disappointing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

So we at least have confirmation that HorroRose is not completely full of crap about killing Jack.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Who cares if he gets disintegrated, that was neither a just nor honourable death, so god tier doesn't give a darn.



He "died" fighting in what for what was right.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

that was neither a fight, nor do we know what he was fighting for at that very moment.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 2, 2011)

Guys, don't be crazy.
He obviously survives.

He hasn't done this yet:


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes, we know, dear first poster whom we've never met before.
We're welping at him getting killed not him dying.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh...

That makes more sense. It was a welp-worthy flash. I just get confused with how different "dying" and "getting murdered" can be.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, duh, people die when they are killed.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2011)

NO BAN THAT IS WRONG!


*Spoiler*: __ 



*PEOPLE DIE WHEN THEY ARE FORGOTTEN!*


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hB7n7mU_eA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

Have I repped you lately Sylar?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2011)

Been awhile according to my CP.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> that was neither a fight, nor do we know what he was fighting for at that very moment.



It was a fight, I mean a fight doesn't require you to ever have to hit the guy your fighting. I mean in Kanaya vs Eridan round 2 Eridan didn't do anything but die.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 2, 2011)

Let me make sure I'm following...

If X stabs Y and Y dies and comes back as Dream Y, it counts as killing because Y died at some point.

If X stabs Y and Y dies and comes back as a zombie, the same rule applies.

So if Jack stabs John, but John is alive a some later time, does there need to be a period of lifelessness inbetween to qualify as murder, or do immortals go by different rules?

(hilarious references btw)


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't help but notice that Round 1 appeared in big letters so it was definately a fight. A painfully one sided Jack Noir gonna shank a bitch fight but a fight nonetheless.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 2, 2011)

Never bring a pimped out hammer to a swordfight I guess. Especially when Jack's holding the sword.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcom to the MSPA discussion Mazin

Where Sunny is a Sand Faget, BlackSmoke faps to troll porn and Tv or Geg is obviously Andrew Hussie.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

Andrew in his Wisdom obviously splits himself into 2 avatars TV and Geg.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Welcom to the MSPA discussion Mazin
> 
> Where Sunny is a Sand Faget, BlackSmoke faps to troll porn and Tv or Geg is obviously Andrew Hussie.



Good to be here Zenieth


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 2, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Good to be here Zenieth



Now we have 3 Medaka Box fans in here  
So I feel I must ask this question to  Wave and Mazin  Is it just me or do Medaka and Kumagawa make this best black rom


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Now we have 3 Medaka Box fans in here
> So I feel I must ask this question to  Wave and Mazin  Is it just me or do Medaka and Kumagawa make this best black rom



I would have to agree with you there my friend. Maybe I should start making a shipping chart for Medaka Box.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

I           lol'd


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 2, 2011)

Oi, this is the *MSPA* Discussion thread 

Also: Oh nooooooooooooooo, John ;_;


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

oh noooooooooo .


It was kind of funny the second round 1 appears jack just shanks him and it's over .


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 2, 2011)

I wish that Hussie hadn't just cut the sound when Jack stabbed him. The silence sort of detracted from it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

And Grimdark Rose doesn't stand a chance in hell either .


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 2, 2011)

Jack continues to be an awesome villain at the sake of John


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 2, 2011)

Still needs more Gamzee.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Who cares if he gets disintegrated, that was neither a just nor honourable death, so god tier doesn't give a darn.



I thought it was either you get slayed by a villain or you die as a villain slayed by a hero.

So yeah John died .


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2011)

John died a HEROIC DEATH

He saw his parent figure dead,
he was attempting to avenge said parent and was also fighting a threat to the universe or whatever Jack.



How anyone can argue how that wasn't a heroic death is beyond me. You have to be in denial seriously.

Great Update.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep John was fighting to avenge his Dad's death.

You can't get more heroic than that.


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2011)

Rose could actually put up a decent fight.....
She is basically on a god tier++ level.....
She has a bunch of ancient weird dark cthulu god things funneling arcane powers into her.

and clearly by that large attack she dished out Jack got hit hard. Freakin darkness and uranium particles everywhere....


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

I like how in any update, the main character can die and the planet can explode
just nonchalantly like that


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Homestuck is great like that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> *April Fools are really bad for John.*
> 
> First a Denizen and then Jack Noir.


I was going to say that.

There's haha jokes on you and then there's hey fans, Lol. Fuck you.

Granted in both cases its been story relevant but still. 

Also imagine the  we'd be having in this thread if we didn't have the convenience of seeing Karkat's first conversation with John


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2011)

it's because every character is a main character except when they're not
Or dead


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

RemChu said:


> John died a HEROIC DEATH
> 
> He saw his parent figure dead,
> he was attempting to avenge said parent and was also fighting a threat to the universe or whatever Jack.
> ...


That isn't a heroic death, rather a TRAGIC one.

Heroic death is self-sacrifice, die in battle saving the world, that kinda shit.
see: death of Human Torch

It fits into the schema of a tragedy: "An ultimately futile quest where a boy tries to find his father all story and the only time he does so is after he has died. He tries to avenge him but is murdered unceremoniously"

Definitely under the tragic column, not heroic.


RemChu said:


> Rose could actually put up a decent fight.....
> She is basically on a god tier++ level.....
> She has a bunch of ancient weird dark cthulu god things funneling arcane powers into her.
> 
> and clearly by that large attack she dished out Jack got hit hard. Freakin darkness and uranium particles everywhere....


The problem is Jack has a nigh infinite speed advantage.


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2011)

You seriously arguing this isn't a Heroic Death?

Jack = Current main VILLIAN

John= God Tier Hero

He was slayed in Battle for a just cause
1.avenging one's family is a just cause.
2.Slaying the main villain is a just cause.

He died a heroic death


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Seeking vengeance is sorta heroic
Fighting main villain is sorta heroic

Failing to achieve any degree of either

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Also, derpa derpa derpity derp.

Obviously didn't die a heroic death.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

John probably got revived somehow.

And seriously how can you deny that was a heroic death? 

John goes up against the villain to avenge the death of his mother and his friend's mother. And he died like a hero.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm just glad we'll get a break from John derpy time for awhile 
we're severely lacking in Jade derpy time anyway


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

*One may be killed by opposing a corrupt adversary and die for a just cause, as through martyrdom, for instance. This would be heroic.*

Durr

John opposed a corrupt adversary and died for a just cause.

Scratch's own words. John is dead.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> John probably got revived somehow.
> 
> And seriously how can you deny that was a heroic death?
> 
> John goes up against the villain to avenge the death of his mother and his friend's mother. And he died like a hero.


That's not how a hero dies.

This is how a hero dies.

Season 2 will focus on a "Civil war" between the Avengers.

i.e.: Mortally wounded, STILL GETS THE FUCK UP AND KILLS THE BAD GUY


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

OR THIS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPcvB7ov5Ow&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Uh no sunny.

Not every heroic death is stretched out and melodramatic. 

Just look at scratch's words and tell me how John's death didn't fit that and then maybe you will have an argument.

If a soldier gets shot in the head when rescuing another soldier you wouldn't say "No that wasn't a heroic death because HE DIDN'T GET BACK UP AND KICK SOME ASS".


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

it was rly pathetic for god tier to die from one shanking
does being pathetic cancel out heroism?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 2, 2011)

but this isn't just any shanking, it's a Jack Noir shanking


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> If a soldier gets shot in the head when rescuing another soldier you wouldn't say "No that wasn't a heroic death because HE DIDN'T GET BACK UP AND KICK SOME ASS".


Was the rescue successful? Then yes, heroic
Did it fail? Nope, just tragic.

Why are you two being so insistent when its indisputable that he's still alive after this which obviously means its not a heroic death.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

No sunny, the soldier sacrificing himself to save another makes it heroic whether he succeeds or not.

Is this really that hard for you to understand?

And just because he's alive in the future doesn't mean he's not dead now. I'm pretty fucking sure all the trolls are going to be revived somehow as well but for now their dead.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

See, its the fact that they sacrificed that made it heroic.

Did john sacrifice himself? Nope, he got nerfed.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm going to agree with Plat and RemChu that this was a heroic death.

Just because John miserably failed doesn't make it less heroic.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> See, its the fact that they sacrificed that made it heroic.
> 
> Did john sacrifice himself? Nope, he got nerfed.



Sunny John trying to avenge his father is what makes it Heroic .

Seriously just because Jack was immensely stronger than John doesn't detract from the heroic nature of his act.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't consider John's death to be heroic. Heroes die fighting, he didn't even get to move before Noir killed him.

This is probably the discussion Hussie intended for the have to fans. That troll....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Emphasis on TRIED

And failed miserably.

There is nothing heroic about that.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

John did die fighting though 

That's what the whole "Round 1 Start!" thing indicated. It was just an incredibly short fight. And you don't have to die fighting to have a heroic death.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Emphasis on TRIED
> 
> And failed miserably.
> 
> There is nothing heroic about that.



Failing doesn't make it any less heroic.

Most heroic sacrifices fail


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I don't consider John's death to be heroic. Heroes die fighting, he didn't even get to move before Noir killed him.
> 
> This is probably the discussion Hussie intended for the have to fans. That troll....


Actually yeah, this

He didn't even get to move, all he did was pose and then oops. Dead.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Failing doesn't make it any less heroic.
> 
> Most heroic sacrifices fail


Not in fiction 

But srsly Plat, I expected more from you. This is either you being facetious or Cubey level denial of reality.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

platinum, etc
you guys are posting in a nardo forum
and what has nardo taught us?

vengeance = bad
end of story


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Actually yeah, this
> 
> He didn't even get to move, all he did was pose and then oops. Dead.


It was really more a slaughter than a fight.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2011)

At what point would John have been 'fighting' then? When he actually got a (completely ineffectual) attack off?

A fight doesn't have to be between two equals to be a fight. Some fights are completely one sided.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Besides you guys are completely ignoring Scratch's words of what would be a heroic act.

John opposed a corrupt adversary and was slain by said adversary. Scratch said this was heroic.

Are you trying to insinuate that Scratch was wrong and you are right ?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> This is either you being facetious or Cubey level denial of reality.



This is you blatantly denying the words of an omniscient and failing to grasp a simple concept of a heroic deed .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 2, 2011)

How about we wait to see the next update


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Plat stop acting like a moron.



> Broadly, mysteriously, and according to the case of the individual.
> One may be killed by opposing a corrupt adversary and die for a just cause, as through martyrdom, for instance. This would be heroic.
> Or one may be subject to corruption, and slain by a hero. This would be just.


Did he die for a just cause?

No.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Plat stop acting like a moron.
> 
> 
> Did he die for a just cause?



Yes he did .

He died trying to stop Jack Noir.

Is that not a just cause ?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Plat stop acting like a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stopping Jack Noir (a guy who's blowing up planets and committing genocide for the hells of it repeatedly) isn't a just cause?

You can't be stupid enough to believe that.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunny fails to comprehend that attempting to stop a guy that doc scratch called "a significant threat to reality" is a just cause.

Why am I not surprised.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

he didn't even try tho 
he was killed before doing anything except drawing a weapon
is intention equal to attempt?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 2, 2011)

To be honest, I'm pretty sure John didn't fight Noir because he's a genocider planet-buster evil guy. 

He fought him for what he did to his dad.

And revenge can be either interpreted as heroic or bad.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

shit said:


> he didn't even try tho
> he was killed before doing anything except drawing a weapon
> is intention equal to attempt?



Yes.

The fight started.

That's what "Round 1" was for. It was a fight.

But John had no fucking chance in hell. It wasn't much of a fight but it was one.

This doesn't detract from the heroic nature of his act at all though.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2011)

In big letters it stated that Round 1 started. It was a fight.

It was an exceptionally short and one sided fight. But it was clearly a fight.

If Brock Lesnar fought a 10 year old at the next UFC PPV and KO'd the kid with one punch half a second into it, that would still be fight. Not a competitve one in the least mind you but it's still a fight.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> To be honest, I'm pretty sure John didn't fight Noir because he's a genocider planet-buster evil guy.
> 
> He fought him for what he did to his dad.
> 
> And revenge can be either interpreted as heroic or bad.



Rose was with him as well.

I'm pretty sure he also wanted to protect her. Which is a heroic act as well .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 2, 2011)

He didn't fight Noir with the intention of stopping an evil guy.

He did it with the intention of avenging his dad.

And revenge is bad.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> He didn't fight Noir with the intention of stopping an evil guy.
> 
> He did it with the intention of avenging his dad.
> 
> And revenge is bad.



In many cultures trying to avenge a love one is considered the definition of honorable.

Naruto logic doesn't always hold up in the real world .


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

well, the Round 1 could've just been the set up to a rly funny joke...

the joke being calling that a fight


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

No i'm pretty sure Hussie added it in there as a confirmation of death.

It pretty explicitly states that Jack just didn't teleport sneak attack shank john. John choose to stand up to him along side rose. It was John's decision to fight him and he died in his attempt to stop him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> In many cultures trying to avenge a love one is considered the definition of honorable.
> 
> Naruto logic doesn't always hold up in the real world .


Except he didn't even get to try.

Like say a kid whose father was killed by the Nazis.

Just as he finishes the line "I'm going to take on the Naz-"

Boom.

Shot.

Dead.

Not heroic.

Tragic.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

you're prolly right
I won't be surprised either way it turns out


----------



## Sylar (Apr 2, 2011)

He had his hammer at the ready. He was fighting. He just never got the chance to get an attack off.

Still a fight.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunny something can be heroic and tragic .

Just because he had no fucking chance doesn't make him standing up to Jack any less heroic.

And it was a fight. You denying it was a fight is denying what we were clearly shown.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

WE KNOW HOW IT TURNS OUT

JOHN WITH EARMUFF COMPUTERS STILL IN GODHOOD SUIT PERFECTLY ALIVE ABOUT TO CREATE THE SCRATCH


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sunny something can be heroic and tragic .
> 
> Just because he had no fucking chance doesn't make him standing up to Jack any less heroic.
> 
> And it was a fight. You denying it was a fight is denying what we were clearly shown.


He was shanked from behind before Round 1 even finished being shown.

Not a fight.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

it's pretty hilarious you guys can argue so vehemently about this


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> WE KNOW HOW IT TURNS OUT
> 
> JOHN WITH EARMUFF COMPUTERS STILL IN GODHOOD SUIT PERFECTLY ALIVE ABOUT TO CREATE THE SCRATCH



No shit sunny.

DOESN'T MEAN HE ISN'T DEAD RIGHT NOW.

Do you honestly believe all the trolls that died are going to be dead forever as well .

PEOPLE ARE GOING TO GET REVIVED SUNNY, JOHN WILL BE ONE OF THEM .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He was shanked from behind before Round 1 even finished being shown.
> 
> Not a fight.



Round 1 pops up.

Jack begins to teleport.

Jack stabs john.

John dies.

It was a fight.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

In other news completely un-related to Plat being a huge derp,

I ripped some of the more awesome art from the flash.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> In other news completely un-related to Plat being a huge derp,



That is definitely not a fighting stance, no sir .

Doc Scratch is wrong, Sunny is right. 

You heard it here first people .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 2, 2011)

why am i on sunny's side


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No shit sunny.
> 
> DOESN'T MEAN HE ISN'T DEAD RIGHT NOW.
> 
> ...



BULLSHIT!

I know what this is. This is you making desperate excuses so Eridan can be resurrected 

Well sorry Plat but he's well and truly gone. If anyone would have had the power to resurrect Eridan, it'd have been Feferi. But oh wait. She's dead.

How TRAGIC!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> In other news completely un-related to Plat being a huge derp,
> 
> I ripped some of the more awesome art from the flash.



Why show the john rip if you know your gonna set it anyways


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Because my next set is John's resurrection.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I know what this is. This is you making desperate excuses so Eridan can be resurrected
> 
> Well sorry Plat but he's well and truly gone. If anyone would have had the power to resurrect Eridan, it'd have been Feferi. But oh wait. She's dead.
> 
> How TRAGIC!



Is Dream Eridan confirmed dead, or just assumed dead?

Maybe it's possible he will revive in Derse's ruins and join Jack?

We might not know for sure until someone smooches the upper half of Eridan' corpse.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Is Dream Eridan confirmed dead, or just assumed dead?
> 
> Maybe it's possible he will revive in Derse's ruins and join Jack?
> 
> We might not know for sure until someone smooches the upper half of Eridan' corpse.





> until someone smooches Eridan


Then we will never know.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 2, 2011)

Jogn just has bad luck with Jack. Always getting shanked and dying. Always with the dying.

Still needs more Gamzee though.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 2, 2011)

Well there's... Wait

No... Give me a moment...

Okay, so Vriska leans in to kiss Kanaya, but get clocked again and lands lips-first on Eridan's face. This is his only hope.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey never know this might be a splintered timeline now.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hey never know this might be a splintered timeline now.



That seems like a given actually.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Well there's... Wait
> 
> No... Give me a moment...
> 
> Okay, so Vriska leans in to kiss Kanaya, but get clocked again and lands lips-first on Eridan's face. This is his only hope. Doubles as comeuppance for the huge bitch.



You disrespect Vriska and Eridan in the same sentence  why do you do this ?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

Who cares about the dead


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

vriska and eridan can bump bone bulges in hell


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2011)

Not easy watching that flash for a second time. 

John's expression when he's on the ready, you could probably count the amount of emotions all in one face.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You disrespect Vriska and Eridan in the same sentence  why do you do this ?



I'm not disrespectin' Eridan, he's my 3rd favorite troll. Just stating the most likely possibility where he is revived.

And Vriska has killed too many innocents for me NOT to laugh at her pain.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh god this flash, I was all hyped with the showdown and then derp Bec kills John.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 2, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Not easy watching that flash for a second time.
> 
> John's expression when he's on the ready, you could probably count the amount of emotions all in one face.



Either that or he was overwhelmed by Jack's awesomeness.  To be honest he didn't react nearly as badly as I thought he would. He seemed pretty composed for someone who lost his dad.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

John's derp gives him the mental fortitude of the greatest Grey Knight.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Either that or he was overwhelmed by Jack's awesomeness.  To be honest he didn't react nearly as badly as I thought he would. He seemed pretty composed for someone who lost his dad.



that's cuz he knew Jack was right there and he'd die if he wasted even a second
or if he didn't, but he didn't know that last part att


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> John's derp gives him the mental fortitude of the greatest Grey Knight.



Still not Gamzee Level derp.

Pre psycho Gamzee anyway.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 2, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Either that or he was overwhelmed by Jack's awesomeness.  To be honest he didn't react nearly as badly as I thought he would. He seemed pretty composed for someone who lost his dad.



He didn't have time to be crying though with the most dangerous guy in front of him.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

also this just came to me
if jack and jadesprite ever threw down, jadesprite would win no problem
because jack wouldn't be able to fight back


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

We know rose and Jack are about to do a serious round 2. And being powered by the exact opposite of the Green Sun, she might actually have a decent chance. It's very unlikely but yeah.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 2, 2011)

Laxus said:


> He didn't have time to be crying though with the most dangerous guy in front of him.



I didn't expect him to cry though. I thought he'd show like, some hint of rage or something. The look on his face seemed more determined than anything. I guess I should give him props for not flipping his shit. Still seems kinda odd that Rose came closer to flipping her shit than him.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

The boys despite their flippant nature are fundamentally not flighty broads.


Except Karkat.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Either that or he was overwhelmed by Jack's awesomeness.  To be honest he didn't react nearly as badly as I thought he would. He seemed pretty composed for someone who lost his dad.





He looks barely composed to be honest and clearly wasn't meant to fight immediately after. 

Compared to how he normally looks in a fight, even if it was against someone strong.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 2, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> He looks barely composed to be honest and clearly wasn't meant to fight immediately after.
> 
> Compared to how he normally looks in a fight, even if it was against someone strong.



I still think that look seems more determined than anything else. But maybe that's because we haven't really seen many other expressions from John other than happy, goofy and sad.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 2, 2011)

I need to make a set out of that flash.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm still hoping that Rose and Jack blew up the entire planet with that clash.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 2, 2011)

If John turns out to be out of action for awhile due to 'death' how do you think Dave will react?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> If John turns out to be out of action for awhile due to 'death' how do you think Dave will react?



Welp **


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2011)

> If John turns out to be out of action for awhile due to 'death' how do you think Dave will react?



TG: Join the club. Dead people all up in here. Total party here.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hey never know this might be a splintered timeline now.



Next update Dave appears and throws John out of a window before he can go up the stairs.

And says Welp That was close.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> BULLSHIT!
> 
> I know what this is. This is you making desperate excuses so Eridan can be resurrected
> Well sorry Plat but he's well and truly gone. If anyone would have had the power to resurrect Eridan, it'd have been Feferi. But oh wait. She's dead.
> ...



Hey guys everyone is dead FOREVER!

Nepeta, Equius, Tavros, Feferi, Eridan, all dead FOREVER because sunny says so.



Crossbow said:


> Is Dream Eridan confirmed dead, or just assumed dead?



Assumed dead.


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> He didn't fight Noir with the intention of stopping an evil guy.
> 
> He did it with the intention of avenging his dad.
> 
> *And revenge is bad*.






It isn't bad at all. Jack is evil and killed for no reason. There are no police or law enforcers around. John is in the right to take Jack's life. What you think he can leave this to Terezi and the courts?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't mind em being dead Plat


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

Cept Nepeta


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm still hoping that Rose and Jack blew up the entire planet with that clash.



As I said before won't that destroy John's body.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

who cares splintered timeline. Atomizing the castle would probabl bring the same result regardless.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Cept Nepeta



Possibly alive. I mean really TV half named her and he is part Hussie.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

And then it wasn't a huge explosion of a fight it was just the effect of Lord English appearing out of nowhere.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 2, 2011)

I wonder when we'll get to see more of Snowman. I actually like her.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hey guys everyone is dead FOREVER!
> 
> Nepeta, Equius, Tavros, Feferi, Eridan, all dead FOREVER because sunny says so.
> 
> ...


And only thing of value lost is Nepeta.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 2, 2011)

karkatnofunallowed.jpg


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 2, 2011)

RemChu said:


> It isn't bad at all. Jack is evil and killed for no reason. There are no police or law enforcers around. John is in the right to take Jack's life. What you think he can leave this to Terezi and the courts?



of course


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2011)

Terezi is going to be a bussy bee :ho


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

If she's not a rainbow drinker


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2011)

She till has to beat Vriska and put her to trial


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 2, 2011)

Terezi: the most important character since someone has to judge noir


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2011)

I wonder if Andrew will address that lol.

Vriska said however, she was in the right by their customs for killing Tarvos though. 
Gamzee is in the right due to that blood shit too :/ I think.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 2, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Oi, this is the *MSPA* Discussion thread
> 
> Also: Oh nooooooooooooooo, John ;_;



He says wearing a pony set.



Platinum said:


> I thought it was either you get slayed by a villain or you die as a villain slayed by a hero.
> 
> So yeah John died .



I guarantee you John will get up and dust himself off in the near future.

Too near and Jack would shank him again though.



Platinum said:


> Hey guys everyone is dead FOREVER!
> 
> Nepeta, Equius, Tavros, Feferi, Eridan, all dead FOREVER because sunny says so.



Yeah pretty much.



noobthemusical said:


> Possibly alive. I mean really TV half named her and he is part Hussie.



Nine lives, bitches.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 2, 2011)

nepeta is dead


----------



## Magic (Apr 2, 2011)

The first child was the first to die die. 

ITS A SIGN!


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 2, 2011)

John still might have those fake blood capsules


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep everyone is dead forever. The only trolls that will live are Terezi and Karkat, everyone else will die and that's it for the trolls. GRIMDARK ending.

After all we all know how well known Hussie is for keeping dead characters dead in his webcomics .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

When someone dies in an MSPA webcomic they stay dead damn it!

It's not like in other fictions where their is a door in the afterlife they can just walk through.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

Eridan can't outwit death


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 2, 2011)

I haven't visited the OBD much but is there much mspa battles that go on?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

Eridan is chilling with Sea Horse dad and playing the game of life with death .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Well there's the whole lol afterlife thing.

The problem is Hussie hasn't actually made a door from the afterlife bubbles...

I wonder if they'd do this if say Aradia takes them outside the bubbles.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

It's possible that a session merge would give everyone an additonal dream self or someother macgruffin to revive everyone .

And it seems likely that a session merge will happen and is possible going by that book in the flash about adding orbs to a queens ring.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 2, 2011)

But wasn't it a bad thing when extra orbs are added? I'll have to play it again to be sure.

PS:


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

It's a bad thing for the kids and troll to be sure .

But really how much stronger can Noir possibly get?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's a bad thing for the kids and troll to be sure .
> 
> But really how much stronger can Noir possibly get?



Jack: Put on LE's coat.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2011)

16X prototyped Jack= LE?

Possible, but I doubt it considering what Scratch said about him.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> When someone dies in an MSPA webcomic they stay dead damn it!
> 
> It's not like in other fictions where their is a door in the afterlife they can just walk through.



I'm pretty sure DMK is dead like for real dead.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 2, 2011)

If Lord English jumps into a sprite orb will LE get weaker?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 2, 2011)

Jack: Put on the troll's Prototype Ring and Lord English's Coat.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay so to difinitevely settle this Plat,

I rewatched it frame by frame.

He teleports before it finishes saying Round 1.

IT DOESN'T EVEN SAY STRIFE

LIKE OH THIS PAGE



THEREFORE THE FIGHT HADN'T EVEN BEGAN WHEN HE SHANKED JOHN

JOHN WASNT EVEN ABLE TO FIGHT

TWAS NOT A HEROIC DEATH BUT A TRAGIC ONE

CHECKMATE.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

That's pretty sad Sunny.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not even sure how to classify the level of pity I have for you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

Shush mud blood.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

Having Highblood doesn't make you not pathetic, in fact it points to opposite. Save tavros of course.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm calling your blood mud.

I was calling you Tavros you derp.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Having Highblood doesn't make you not pathetic, in fact it *points to opposite.* Save tavros of course.



What about Gamzee ?  Cough*Vriska and Eridan too *Cough


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2011)

Eridan is forever alone, Vriska is a huge bitch, Equius is Equius. Gamzee and Vriska are pretty cool though.

Also sand fagets don't have the right too call anyone mud bloods.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Eridan is forever alone, Vriska is a huge bitch, Equius is Equius. Gamzee and Vriska are pretty cool though.
> 
> Also sand fagets don't have the right too call anyone mud bloods.



FOREVER ALONE


----------



## Pipe (Apr 2, 2011)

John didn't get an heroic death.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

I just want to say, equius will gallop gallantly across the prairies once more


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 2, 2011)

You know what, everyone needs to stop whining and complaining so loudly, and put this to a bet.

We get Kilo to put a "Heroic or not Heroic Death" poll for this thread and vote until we get the answer in comic.

Then the people who are right and right and those who are wrong are wrong.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

karkatnofunallowed.jpg


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't see how this is fun, reading Sunny and Plat's discussion made my head hurt. BOTH sides of it.


----------



## shit (Apr 2, 2011)

obviously they think it's fun
I think it's really funny arguing over something that will obviously be revealed in the next update
if it's not, then I'd see point in the debate and would probably get into it
it's making a big deal over basically semantics (it's what death is at this point)


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2011)

HAhaHahahaa


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You know what, everyone needs to stop whining and complaining so loudly, and put this to a bet.
> 
> We get Kilo to put a "Heroic or not Heroic Death" poll for this thread and vote until we get the answer in comic.
> 
> Then the people who are right and right and those who are wrong are wrong.


We have a forum. Make a new thread. 

Title: [MSPA SPOILERS] Heroic or Not?

Thread content:Then um tag a bunch of crap to prevent hovering

Ask question

Poll.


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2011)

actually the truth is I just rly hate polls


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm still laughing at the fact that Sunny broke the flash down frame by frame just to be right.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2011)

You guys are still not convinced his death didn't count as heroic? 
He actually bleed out. The God Tiers are immortal, he wouldn't have been harmed if he simply walked away and didn't strife.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2011)

Chu guys are fuckin ass magellans


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey TV, what do you think of the fact that horror terrors seem to have a secondary color of red to contract against the green sun's green?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 3, 2011)

We should make it so ppl pay up Sunny still owes me reps from the Jade bet thread


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2011)

I really don't see the harm in John dieing. HARD RESET coming, we might get a new John anyway.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm still laughing at the fact that Sunny broke the flash down frame by frame just to be right.


I lied, I just rewatched closely.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't care bro


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2011)

As sound as Round 1 finished John gets shanked.
He was even in action pose before he got shanked.


bluh bluh heroic death

He looks at his father.....he looks at the killer before his eyes, prepares to avenge his Guardian, but dies in the process. Don't forget Bec Noir is a threat to reality, this is coming from the mouth of Doc Scratch.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh you.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 3, 2011)

jack is the fucking best

hahaha what did john honestly think he was going to do with his little hammer


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Probably what Gamzee is about to do to Karkat


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2011)

Next Flash Gamzee vs Karkat.

Except it wont be a quick stab, but Karkat's upper body turning into a fine red mist.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

le poll for john's death:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 3, 2011)

> Moving for me is a multi-annual tradition, much like killing John has become.



Fucking Andrew


----------



## geG (Apr 3, 2011)

> Rate of output has been pretty sluggish lately, not only due to Flash exertions, but because I've been running around preparing to move to a new place. You will see nothing here for a couple more days because that is when I will ACTUALLY move.



*SIGN*       **


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 3, 2011)

So this is his April Fool's Joke. Leaving us bickering about John's fate while he does irl stuff.

Are we going to give him that satisfaction?

Probably.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

Hussie trollin to the maximum.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm still laughing at the fact that Sunny broke the flash down frame by frame just to be right.



The funny part is he's not right even after doing that .

It doesn't matter that Jack teleported before it was finished appearing. He didn't move until after it appeared .

Besides it doesn't even have to be a fight. Doc Scratch said you have to oppose a corrupt adversary, not necessarily fight.

Now lets look at the definition of oppose .



			
				Websters said:
			
		

> Oppose-
> 1.
> to act against or provide resistance to; combat.
> 2.
> ...



Did John act against or provide resistance against Jack- Yes
Did he stand in Jack's way- Yes
Did he see him as an opponent or adversary- Yes
Was he hostile to Jack- Yes



And this is the last I will speak of this since I am getting tired of this as well.

We will see who is right eventually.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

I come to thee with intentions of bothering and bluh. 

Does anyone know of a good video to gif converter? I've been meaning to create a Jack Noir Gif from a video I made for my sig, but so far my attempts haven't been satisfactory.



This is the closest I got. Not really my ideal size though.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 3, 2011)

this would pretty much mean that every fodder who ever lived was a hero


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Are you saying mook # 567463 did not die righteously in service to his country


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

He did .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The funny part is he's not right even after doing that .
> 
> It doesn't matter that Jack teleported before it was finished appearing. He didn't move until after it appeared .
> 
> ...





Sunuvmann said:


> Okay so to difinitevely settle this Plat,
> 
> I rewatched it frame by frame.
> 
> ...


  .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> this would pretty much mean that every fodder who ever lived was a hero





zenieth said:


> Are you saying mook # 567463 did not die righteously in service to his country


If they died righteously, they wouldn't be a mook.

'A mook who died righteously' is an oximoron.

John died like a mook. He did not die heroically. Case closed.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't care


----------



## brolmes (Apr 3, 2011)

yeah that's what i mean though

otherwise fodder would be heroes


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEojI5-IueI[/YOUTUBE]

if this does not move your heart, you are the sandiest faget ever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEojI5-IueI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> if this does not move your heart, you are the sandiest faget ever.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

I love how Sunny blatantly ignored the fact that it didn't even have to be a battle to meet the qualifier of "oppose"

.

Excellent job failing reading comprehension sunny.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Doubly good job being a sand faget with enough dust to cover tatooine


----------



## Laxus (Apr 3, 2011)

You should make a set bet for this


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> otherwise fodder would be heroes



Why can't fodder be heroic?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Cause sunny is a sand faget


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 3, 2011)

Sunny has obviously never read any imperial guard novels, as he is unable to relate to the heroism of the common man


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

So I guess Bro or Davesprite's deaths weren't heroic either because they got immediately owned by 4X prototyped Jack as well.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2011)

No, they'd been holding their own against Jack. Then Jack got powerup and they then got owned. They'd already been fighting and were on the verge of victory but then oops, owned.

Though I guess that makes it a tragic death as well.

But Davesprite's entire existence is tragic really.


I think of all the deaths, the only heroic ones have been: Dream Jade (sacrifice self to save John) and Hass (sacrificed to save Jade and he more or less has known for a long time how he was going to die and yet chose to do so anyway)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh and I suppose you could say Bro died heroically.

Given that he was a faceless parental unit, his motivations are hard to discern but I suppose he was trying to kill Jack to protect Dave since he believed that he alone had the speed and sword skill to match Jack in battle.



Platinum said:


> Why can't fodder be heroic?


Because then they'd be heroes and not fodder. Fodder by definition is not heroic. Derp.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2011)

What makes a heroic death is motivations and how you were killed.

The top motivation is self-sacrifice and fighting for others. That pretty much fits completely what Scratch said of heroic martyrdom.

Vengeance is rarely self-sacrifice or heroic. Rather, its self-satisfying.

Other things like knowledge of your coming demise and making the choice to go through with it are heroic.

Being mortally wounded and fighting through it, that's heroic.
Taking a bullet for someone else, also heroic (once again, self-sacrifice)
Being massacred by an overwhelming force...not so much.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Because then they'd be heroes and not fodder. Fodder by definition is not heroic. Derp.



That is not true. You know you don't have to be the main character to be heroic. Derp

In real life every foot soldier in a battle is fodder, I guess none of them can be heroic then .



Sunuvmann said:


> What makes a heroic death is motivations and how you were killed.



You are half right. 

Motivations and intentions make an act heroic. How you die has nothing to do with it whatsoever.



> Vengeance is rarely self-sacrifice or heroic. Rather, its self-satisfying.



In many cultures seeking vengeance for a fallen loved one is considered very honorable and heroic.

You are trying to put a blanket morality on this which is wrong.

Their is such a thing as different philosophies.



> Being massacred by an overwhelming force...not so much.



You are wrong again. John most likely knew he had no fucking chance against Jack yet he chose to fight anyways. 

Which is heroic. 

Going up against an overwhelming force when you have little to no chance of surviving is usually considered the definition of heroic .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm done debating this and i'm sure everyone else is bored as fuck to keep on reading this.

I'll wait until hussie proves one of us right.


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2011)

in before he somehow resolves the situation and is able to keep it ambiguous enough so it still doesn't prove either of you right


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That is not true. You know you don't have to be the main character to be heroic. Derp
> 
> In real life every foot soldier in a battle is fodder, I guess none of them can be heroic then .


Fiction =/= IRL

Nope. Not if they're wearing a . 



> You are half right.
> 
> Motivations and intentions make an act heroic. How you die has nothing to do with it whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Oh cool, I didn't know AH was from some far off non-American culture. Interesting 



Have you been reading the same comic I have?

There is a reason for the phrase John Derpy Time. 

Much as I love the character, he's kind of an idiot.

There's no way he'd make any decisions deeper than OH SHIT ENEMY, FIGHT TIME!

I think the point of what Scratch said is a set up to show John is immortal. If anything, it'll be Vriska who dies.

The purpose behind how it was written I believe is 'Godtiers can die if they chose to give up their immortality to heroically martyr themselves'



Okay, fine Plat. But you're still completely wrong.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 3, 2011)

So much sand...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 3, 2011)

I feel the urge to make a sand canyon reference with all this mention of sand.


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2011)

so I was reading back, and I just realized that Vriska was the cause of Jade's narcolepsy all throughout her life >
omg I hate her


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

You should debate John's death here instead of spamming up our thread 

Where we discuss important stuffz like Hussie lack of updating


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Crack whoring


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

Wonder where Hussie is moving now .


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Aske TV or Geg


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

We'll probably either switch to Dave or Terezi though.


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2011)

Hussie confirmed he just killed John! :3 me and Platinum win!!!


WINNING!


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Good job, I'm certain it was an argument worth all of these pages


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd be glad if it was over because it was just fucking painful to read.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

really thinking of putting on that zidane set.


----------



## geG (Apr 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Aske TV or Geg



I dunno but he probably won't be in the 413 area code anymore


----------



## Magic (Apr 3, 2011)

Sunny is full of shit. 

*No where has the author mentioned Tragic deaths, get that shit out of here...*



John is immortal, if this wasn't a heroic showdown no harm would have been done to him.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

Geg said:


> I dunno but he probably won't be in the 413 area code anymore



He should move to the 612 area code now .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Sunny is full of shit.
> 
> *No where has the author mentioned Tragic deaths, get that shit out of here...*
> 
> ...


There's more than one way for Immortality.



> TYPE I: Perfect Immortality. The character is completely (or at least almost completely) immune to harm of any kind, including old age. The character may be Made Of Diamond, or possibly an Intangible Man. Most Physical Gods or Powers That Be fall into this category. Note that characters who are invulnerable but who age as normal are simply Nigh Invulnerable, not immortal.
> 
> Most fictional souls fit under this, if the work contains evidence of their existence. Ghosts can be banished to the underworld or sent on to the next life but not killed. Though there are exceptions.
> 
> ...




I'd wager John is III or IV. But it'd appear actually in a manner similar to Zelda when you fall off a cliff and appear blinking at the top.

But odds are its III, a delayed regeneration.

IV would leave a lot of John corpses lying around.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Bluh bluh talk about something else.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 3, 2011)

we should be talking about how awesome jack is not how dead john is


----------



## Sylar (Apr 3, 2011)

SO

MUCH

*SAND*


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

what              .


----------



## brolmes (Apr 3, 2011)

mexicans don't understand pictures, try to be more culturally sensitive


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

dupey-chan's set is full of sand


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2011)

Quote from the artist



> "He's not dead...
> John's not dead...
> Because I am John, it is me...
> And... I'm alive, so John's not dead..."
> ...


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2011)

In conclusion Lol Mexican.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 3, 2011)

Jade getting a split personality I see?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2011)

Theory Dave will do something awesome in a few updates because Damn it it's about time.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm still holding out for the endless army of doomed psychic ghost Daves and  Do the TEMPORAL REPLICSIMILIE AD INFINITUM thing.



SageMaster said:


> dupey-chan's set is full of sand



SO IS MEXICO


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Dave is the best thing in Homestuck and that is why he is scarce right now, lest we have awesome overload.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Mexico has a diverse ecosystem. It not only sand, Oro-chan.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

there is also gravel.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2011)

Zenieth if Kanaya wasn't gay would you ship DaveXKanaya.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Considering they have zero connection. No.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 3, 2011)

But weren't all trolls bi?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Trolls are naturally bisexual. Kanaya however is strictly for the lesbians.


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2011)

>implying any ships will actually come to pass


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

That don't stop the shippers


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2011)

then I hereby decree dave x kanaya set for sail 
I'm tired of seeing dave x terezi


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 3, 2011)

shit said:


> then I hereby decree dave x kanaya set for sail
> I'm tired of seeing* dave x terezi*



But it's practically canon


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2011)

Karkat X Terezi is canon. All else is meh.
Except Karkat X Nepeta


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> But it's practically canon



Not if Karkat's great shipping wall has anything to say about it.

You just can't ignore a great work of art like that.


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2011)

holy shit that flash


This can't be true John can't be dead this must be Hussie trolling

And was that Rose blowing up the green sun


My mind is full of FUCK


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

Bro what flash were you watching, at best that was Rose and Jack fucking Skaia's shit up.


----------



## Didi (Apr 3, 2011)

I was still too dumbfounded by John getting stabbed

I wasn't able anymore to pay any kind of proper attention

because my mind is FULL of fuck


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

I sure many minds were filled with many many fucks.


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Apr 3, 2011)

dave x jade seems pretty much to be the real canon, he can't fuck a troll's bucket HOW would that even WORK

but jade x jack will remain the otp


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> dave x jade seems pretty much to be the real canon, he can't fuck a troll's bucket HOW would that even WORK
> 
> but *Crumplehat X Secret Wizard* will remain the otp



Agreed .


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2011)

Well Dave and Jade are kinda cute together.

And really Space-Time.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 3, 2011)

i mean they were breeding together and everything


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

It's time for us to break out our shipping walls.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 3, 2011)

You go first.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't dare me .


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2011)

You guys better use paint or your sandier faggets than sunny.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm okay if only 2 people in that chart ever come together. Yes even JadeXAradia so Kawaii~.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2011)

What is this I don't even.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

Hussie X Ms Paint is the only canon pairing .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's time for us to break out our shipping walls.





noobthemusical said:


> You guys better use paint or your sandier faggets than sunny.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2011)

Ahh glorious shipping.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 3, 2011)

such stunning art to suit such glorious love


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

The miracles one can perform with a mouse and MS Paint.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 3, 2011)

here is mine]


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2011)

Karkat's shipping wall is the only one I need .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 3, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Trolls are naturally bisexual. Kanaya however is strictly for the lesbians.


Well the way Andrew described it is Trolls have no concept of hetero-homosexuality; Kanaya preferring girls is culturally like preferring blondes over brunettes.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Karkat's shipping wall is the only one I need .



It will save the world.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 3, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> The miracles one can perform with a mouse and MS Paint.



Terezi looks bald in your drawing.


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

shit


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2011)

I still want one of them to die
just cuz they seem so untouchable


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

oh they touch each other all right


----------



## shit (Apr 3, 2011)

soon they'll have a menage-a-trois with _death_!


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 3, 2011)

Karkat can't die yet. He has yet to live up to his ancestor and start threshing up stunts something uncannybrutal. Likewise for Terezi.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 3, 2011)

oh that's even hotter


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Karkat can't die yet. He has yet to live up to his ancestor and start threshing up stunts something uncannybrutal. Likewise for Terezi.



no, it'll happen twistwise for both of them
the twist being death
for both of them


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 4, 2011)

Already murdered together by Gamzee in one timeline, not happening again.


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

you keep bringing that up as if it proves anything when it obviously doesn't


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

My two cents:

Who cares? We got more interesting things to discuss than who you want to get shown stabs next.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

Talk about how OP Rose has probably become or some fuck like that.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys a question whats the name of that fan-stuck game where the players are insects and are doing everything right and Skaia basically falls in love with them?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

Suemarried?


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

shut up fussy fangs


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 4, 2011)

Discussing shipping is more important than power levels


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey TV, since you're Hussie, I have a question.

Dreamself still alive,
Player gets obliterated. Like smoking crater like what happened to BQ.
Do they still live on even though they haven't been kissed if there's nothing left to kiss?
If not, how would they be kissed? Would it work if you kissed the dream body?


/not related to RP, just general curiosity


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it to late for shipping?

Hussie <> LE


----------



## Sylar (Apr 4, 2011)

It is never too late for shipping because shipping never ends.

EVER.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

It's like there's a permanent lighthouse to keep trying to guide those ships to port.


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 4, 2011)

But john is not a homosexual, and yet that means nothing in the face of shipping.


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

John saying he's not a homosexual was more wishful thinking than anything


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2011)

It was more like an apology

KARKAT, I WISH I COULD QUIT YOU


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

Doof Nak


Shoosh Pap


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 4, 2011)

> #
> 
> This is obviously not original, it was based of Cirno's theme. Which is completely fine, since many other youtube artistes do use phrases from other songs in their work. However, what is not okay is that this song is being used for profit, as in, the album it is in is being sold, and that is not okay. Copyright issues CAN come into play if part of a song is being used for commercial purposes.
> 
> ...



Avengers: EMH Episode 20 Part 2

So sand in vagina or sand in vagina?

I'm mad that he's actually gonna try.


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

can't stop a sandy vagina from twitching recklessly


----------



## brolmes (Apr 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> But john is not a homosexual, and yet that means nothing in the face of shipping.



you can't be a homosexual for fucking a creature that isn't a homosapien or unless you're both members of a species that shares like homogeneity or some other homo shit

they're good to go



zenieth said:


> My two cents:
> 
> Who cares? We got more interesting things to discuss than who you want to get shown stabs next.



actually this topic is close to the peak of my interests


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

fussy fangs gonna fussily bare his fangs


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

Who's a he?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 4, 2011)

Suppose they do Blow up the sun.

How strong would Jack be?

I mean 3 seemingly useless objects combined made him stronger than Bro, so even though he would only have regular dog added he should still be stronger than his 3 tier self.

More importantly should the sun explode who should be the one to kill him in an epic one on one?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

Dave **


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 4, 2011)

Damn straight.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2011)

Then Jack gets a hold of the trolls ring somehow and gets powered back up again .


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

too bad Dave shows him  his stabs then, and the troll sprites are already gone


----------



## brolmes (Apr 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Then Jack gets a hold of the trolls ring somehow and gets powered back up again .





then jack claims the prize and starts a new session in the new universe, steals both the new rings before anyone is even in the medium, and prototypes the old universe, as well as prototyping the new king's scepters and one of the new rings... or the old ring..


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2011)

zenieth said:


> too bad Dave shows him  his stabs then, and the troll sprites are already gone



That doesn't have anything to do with the ring. Davesprite is dead and yet his prototyping still effects Jack .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm guessing Dave could simply de-ring Jack using the de-ringer sword he presumably obtains at some point in a fashion reflecting Jack gaining the ring. It'd be an ironic end for Jack.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2011)

Jack will show Dave his stabs .


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm confused if the green sun is so big when it explodes would it reach where the players are? Also wouldn't that create one hell of a super massive black hole....


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> I'm still holding out for the endless army of doomed psychic ghost Daves and  Do the TEMPORAL REPLICSIMILIE AD INFINITUM thing.
> 
> 
> 
> SO IS MEXICO




I lol'd haaaaaard


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 4, 2011)

RemChu said:


> I'm confused if the green sun is so big when it explodes would it reach where the players are? Also wouldn't that create one hell of a super massive black hole....



I presume this is where Jade comes in.


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I presume this is where Jade comes in.



How would making babies with Dave solve anything?


----------



## Laxus (Apr 4, 2011)

That's the answer for everything.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

Keep up Remchu


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 4, 2011)

Confusing bending space with baby making. Well done Raichu. Well done.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 4, 2011)

the green sun is in some other dimension

it's bigger than the universe so it can't be inside the universe really


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 4, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> the green sun is in some other dimension
> 
> it's bigger than the universe so it can't be inside the universe really


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 4, 2011)

It's not bigger than the universe it's just twice the weight of it.

Green Sun is unbelievably dense.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2011)

killing the green sun using the powers of the green sun would be kinda silly wouldn't it? Breaking the laws of thermodynamics and whatnot

Wait disregard that I am retarded


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 4, 2011)

Just imagine that the tardis is there instead of Jade.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Green Sun is unbelievably dense.


Much like our very own Sunny


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2011)

he stole nepeta's cloak


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2011)

Jade needs her god tier powers to do anything to the green sun shit.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a coat, and Nepeta's is green


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 4, 2011)

Nepeta is the avatar of Lord English 

Gamzee has unleashed the true demon and that was what made him the most important character


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

Somebody shoop nepeta's head onto the Doctor


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Much like our very own Sunny


I support this.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 4, 2011)

This is sort of interesting.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 4, 2011)

Goddammit I can't take it anymore wheres my crack  homestuck!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 4, 2011)

Well it means there are green stars out there we just can't perceive them from here.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Then Jack gets a hold of the trolls ring somehow and gets powered back up again .



Too bad Gamzee can solo


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Then Jack gets a hold of the trolls ring somehow and gets powered back up again .



black king is fodder to Bec Noir


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 4, 2011)

No we were discussing the hypothetical situation where the sun was successfully destroyed and Jack went back to being 3tier + dead dog.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh and TVs joke about Gamzee unleashing English gave me a theory.

Snowman will travel back in time and retrieve her ring (the centuries have made her okay with frogs), she puts it on and prepares to wreck some shit, then Gamzee comes in and kills her. Ending the universe bringing about Lord English.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 4, 2011)

It's pretty obvious Slick's going to kill Snowman as per Scratch's request.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2011)

I wonder who the speaker of the vast joke foretold by the cult of subjugglators was suposed to be.
Billious Slick
or 
Globbyglob?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 4, 2011)

Speaker of Vast Joke = Billious Slick
Vast Glub = Glybglob


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2011)

Right, but wasn't the vast joke of the juggalos gonna kill them all like glub did?



Banhammer said:


> here's the deal
> Jhon was still alive when Rose blew up Skaia. Maybe for just a couple of more seconds, but he was still alive.
> She therefore killed him before he could be dead because of Jack
> Conclusion. Jhon will return because death by Rose does not fit the pre-requisites of acceptable God tier death.



Because that's cool too


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

Technically on the color spectrum our sun is green


----------



## Didi (Apr 4, 2011)

Technically on the colour spectrum you are a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 4, 2011)

Can a woman be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I wonder who the speaker of the vast joke foretold by the cult of subjugglators was suposed to be.
> Billious Slick
> or
> Globbyglob?



Gamzee's ancestors foretold The Vast Honk. Which is different than the vast croak or glub.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 4, 2011)

Wait...Zeni is a girl?!


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

in Amazing Spiderman last week, Spidey and Mr. Fantastic and the Human Torch have to face a green sun going supernova
looked like a pretty blatant tribute to Homestuck to me


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 4, 2011)

Indeed and now you know the terrible secret which some of the members of this thread always knew.


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't trust any of you creepy fkers that don't specify gender on their profiles, btw


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wait...Zeni is a girl?!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wait...Zeni is a girl?!



slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2011)

Liking Kanaya should of been a dead give away.

Only Australians and Lesbians like Kanaya .


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 4, 2011)

There's a reason my mental image of Zenith is Kanaya.
And Plat is Eridan, while Sylar is the man in Black from LOST.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 4, 2011)

That may be so in the old days.

But after her 3x murderer take down combo, she's easily the most interesting troll right now.

I mean of the current troll plotlines:

Is Terezi also a vampire?
Is Gamzee about to kill Karkat?
Vamp Kanaya sexin the Vriska
Aradia's adventures in death
Eridan, Forever alone for all eternity
Where the fuck is Sollux anyway?

apart from the ohfuckohfuck tension surrounding Karkat and Gamzee, Kanaya's is the one the most interesting to see what happens next.



noobthemusical said:


> There's a reason my mental image of Zenith is Kanaya.



Weird, I always viewed, I guess the pronoun to use then'd be "her", to just be TV Jr.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

**


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> There's a reason my mental image of Zenith is Kanaya.
> And Plat is Eridan, while Sylar is the man in Black from LOST.



I'm 0kay with this.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

I actually visualize Plat as Kim Jong Il


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope Plat isn't too ronery


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I actually visualize Plat as Kim Jong Il



I'm 6 foot 5.

I ain't no Kin Jong .


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll always picture Plat as Charles Barkley


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

Really, he's more a Kobe to me


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm 6 foot 5.
> 
> I ain't no Kin Jong .



No joke I picture plat kinda like a Daniel Radcliffe cept with cooler glasses


----------



## Pipe (Apr 4, 2011)

Zenieth is a girl? 

and I always imagine Plat as Eridan


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

when I first posted here, he had a Barkley set


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey I remember that!

I think Plat should wear a Dutton set.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

Mazin soliciting black rom, not sure what to say.


----------



## shit (Apr 4, 2011)

I gotta admit, I'm waxing pretty scarlet for you suddenly, zeni


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 4, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Really, he's more a Kobe to me



Which begs the question,

Plat

Kobe or Barkley?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2011)

Like asking a mother to choose between her two, 4.0 average children. One in Law and the other in Neurology.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 5, 2011)

Neurology, easy choice.

At least that one is being useful to the world.

And by that I mean Barkley.

CHAOS DUNK


----------



## shit (Apr 5, 2011)

but the one in Law makes much more money


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 5, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Zenieth is a girl?





Quelsatron said:


> i am a very pretty lady and i want you to have hot steamy sex with me right here right now


**


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 5, 2011)

shit said:


> but the one in Law makes much more money


The one in law is a drain on society.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Liking Kanaya should of been a dead give away.
> 
> Only Australians and Lesbians like Kanaya .


Well, I'm a dude who lives in America and I like Kanaya so your theory is anulled Plat


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> while Sylar is the man in Black from LOST.



I am perfectly okay with this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 5, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Liking Kanaya should of been a dead give away.
> 
> Only Australians and Lesbians like Kanaya .



Shit I can't fault your logic there


----------



## shit (Apr 5, 2011)

I've always liked Kanaya and am neither lesbian nor australian


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

shit said:


> I've always liked Kanaya and am neither lesbian nor australian


           .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 5, 2011)

The Platinum Law says otherwise.


----------



## shit (Apr 5, 2011)

Platinum can go dunk a basketball


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> The Platinum Law says otherwise.


Well Platinum says that Eridan is still alive somehow, so one must ask how credible his word is


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> The Platinum Law says otherwise.



Probably has an Australian ancestor that he doesn't know about .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Well Platinum says that Eridan is still alive somehow, so one must ask how credible his word is



I never said that.

I said it's possible his dream self is still alive since it hasn't been confirmed dead .


----------



## shit (Apr 5, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Probably has an Australian ancestor that he doesn't know about .



slander!


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I never said that.
> 
> I said it's possible his dream self is still alive since it hasn't been confirmed dead .


Yes, which is in effect saying that he is still alive


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Yes, which is in effect saying that he is still alive



Yeah but until I see a dead dreamself you can't rule it out .


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 5, 2011)

Well looks like I didn't miss much today.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

shit said:


> I'll always picture Plat as Charles Barkley





zenieth said:


> Really, he's more a Kobe to me





KizaruTachio said:


> No joke I picture plat kinda like a Daniel Radcliffe cept with cooler glasses





Pipe said:


> and I always imagine Plat as Eridan



Totally fine with all of these .



shit said:


> when I first posted here, he had a Barkley set



I might throw that set back on some time. I liked that set :33.



Gespenst said:


> Which begs the question,
> 
> Plat
> 
> Kobe or Barkley?



Barkley is awesome but i'm a laker fan through and through .


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 5, 2011)

What do you guys imagine me to look like?


----------



## shit (Apr 5, 2011)

dr       zoidberg


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

shit said:


> dr       zoidberg



This .


----------



## shit (Apr 5, 2011)

that's why you don't see me asking these questions


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

shit said:


> that's why you don't see me asking these questions



ldestryoma


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 5, 2011)

But I'm allergic to seafood


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> What do you guys imagine me to look like?



whatever people imagine me like I never match the expectation.

Which is the feeling I got from so many people at the club so I guess it's fitting.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2011)

shit said:


> dr       zoidberg



This.

Also



Also shit I think I've seen a pic of you.

Also Ban I imagine a manwhore, wearing white shorts, and red glasses.


----------



## shit (Apr 5, 2011)

I am something of a cam whore...


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 5, 2011)

It says a lot that crossdressed John/Rose no longer fazes me.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2011)

At yet, it says so very little


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't hide the massive bonner it's giving you.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

I love this thread pek


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I love this thread pek


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 5, 2011)

Need...my...fix...


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Apr 5, 2011)

shit said:


> dr       zoidberg



This



Zoidberg said:


> But I'm allergic to seafood



Don't worry Zoidberg eats trash.


Also I wonder why Hussie is always moving.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Also I wonder why Hussie is always moving.



Hussie is a free spirit, he can't be chained down to any area for long .


----------



## brolmes (Apr 5, 2011)

Rosedave is actually pretty damn arousing, to be blunt

I'm afraid John just doesn't have the lips fo r it though


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Rosedave is actually pretty damn arousing, to be blunt
> 
> I'm afraid John just doesn't have the lips fo r it though


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 5, 2011)

Probably stalker fans.

Hopefully its to Florida. It'd be nice if one of the cons he mentions he's going to isn't in some far away place like New England.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Rosedave is actually pretty damn arousing, to be blunt
> 
> I'm afraid John just doesn't have the lips fo r it though



i*c*st turns you on bro?

That's cool free love in this thread and all.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

We are NOT going down that path again in this thread .


----------



## brolmes (Apr 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> i*c*st turns you on bro?
> 
> That's cool free love in this thread and all.



I said Rosedave not RoseXDave

Rosedave would be the Rose dressed as Dave in shit's sig


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought that was Rose and Dave gattai'd as a hermaphrodite not Rose dressed as Dave.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I thought that was Rose and Dave gattai'd as a hermaphrodite not Rose dressed as Dave.




And also


----------



## brolmes (Apr 5, 2011)

why would you assume they were morphed into one being through some bizarre process rather than just figuring rose was wearing dave's clothes

what has this shit even done to your mind


----------



## shit (Apr 5, 2011)

lol sunny
it could be, man
I guess it's left to the imagination who's packing what

also John is a sexy bitch


----------



## shit (Apr 5, 2011)

actually, in sunny's defense, rose is drawn with pretty obvious man-hands thar


----------



## brolmes (Apr 5, 2011)

now i dislike it

and feel a bit uupset


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

Sand levels rising.


----------



## shit (Apr 5, 2011)

it'll be 0k, h0m0stuck


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 5, 2011)

Dammit Hussie, do you see what you're driving us to?

Hurry up and transition to a minor charcter so we can rage about it!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> why would you assume they were morphed into one being through some bizarre process rather than just figuring rose was wearing dave's clothes
> 
> what has this shit even done to your mind


Ectobiology man. Science be doin sum fucked up shit.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 5, 2011)

ambiguous-sexuality-tier feelings and emotions


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 5, 2011)

It's hard growing a boner. It's hard and no one understands


----------



## Pipe (Apr 5, 2011)

Why so much fuss about shit's sig is just crossgender John and Rose


----------



## Laxus (Apr 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]hW2MqDvfaz8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's hard growing a boner. It's hard and no one understands



So many FEELINGS and EMOTIONS


----------



## shit (Apr 5, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Why so much fuss about shit's sig is just crossgender John and Rose



cross_gender_, riiiiiiiiiiite


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I thought that was Rose and Dave gattai'd as a hermaphrodite not Rose dressed as Dave.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG0F79S9wNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Apr 5, 2011)

they warned me about stairs


I WAS TOLD


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

And then he became a corpse .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Apr 5, 2011)

>Sunny: Coax back into pointless debate


----------



## Pipe (Apr 5, 2011)

Stupid sexy ancestors


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

I approve of those ancestor pics.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 5, 2011)

Two pages of this? My god.

I may as well find the latest /co/ homestuck thread. Last time they were being creepy fucks. Lets see if they are better this time.

I'm hoping for some new reaction images I like those.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

Stupid sexy ancestors .


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 5, 2011)

That is a good ancestor set. I hope the artist makes more.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

Dualscar the best ancestor .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 5, 2011)

@Plat:


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

Seahorse Dad knows best.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 5, 2011)

She honestly isn't that big. 

Lol at second.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 5, 2011)

True, she does need to get a few hundred pounds more to live up to her legacy


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

No one can live up to Fat Vriska's legacy.

It's larger than life, quite literally.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2011)

And Hussie said let there be 

Oh god finally


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 5, 2011)

I guess that's why mspadventures.com has been down for the last half hour.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 5, 2011)

Begging for a negging there Noob


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

Noob you deserve death for that .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 5, 2011)

Negged.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 5, 2011)

Good thing I saw the deviant art url before clicking the link


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2011)

noob gets all the negs. All of them.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> And Hussie said let there be
> 
> Oh god finally



lol awesome pics

each troll does fit their meme

terezi troll face


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2011)

You don't toy with junkies if you don't want to get shanked.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2011)

Twas totally worth it also



Also Crossbow you need 50 posts for rep to count FYI.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2011)

Also Sunny negs for a little less that 1k more than Sage posses.


----------



## Xerces (Apr 5, 2011)

Are their any villains in this series? It just seems like a random assortment of unrelated MS paint drawings. Whats the appeal?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 5, 2011)

There is an actual story in there underneath the pictures and yes there are villains even if they aren't immediately apparent.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2011)

Dude you already tried trolling this thread before, well actually you tried troll number 2, but whatever.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 5, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Are their any villains in this series? It just seems like a random assortment of unrelated MS paint drawings. Whats the appeal?





THAT is the villain.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 5, 2011)

I remember this troll from the archives. He used the same thing last time iirc.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 5, 2011)

BLUH BLUH


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone else notice that if it looks like Mom only got stabbed in the leg I'm just saying.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 5, 2011)

Not saying she's alive just saying she doesn't appear to have a chest wound.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 6, 2011)

xerces is faget tier, pay him no mind 



Sylar said:


> THAT is the villain.



god i can't fucking wait for the next album

i hope there is a full version of that jack noir theme

the sounds at the part where jack's looking all fancy in front of the clouds are just beautiful


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2011)

oh shit dave is awesome updates abound


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave!!!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

TG: im sorry you are so flustered by the mere mention of glittering mythical cryptodick it honestly makes me think youre not ready for the truth
GC: D4V3 YOUR P3RPL3X1NG 3UPH3M1SMS 1NVOLV1NG WH4T 1 PR3SUM3 TO B3 L3WD 4ND *V4GU3LY 1NTR1GU1NG PORT1ONS OF HUM4N 4N4TOMY* 1 TH1NK 4R3 NOT 4S H1L4R1OUS 4S YOU PROB4BLY B3L13V3 



  

She lusts for the dave cock.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2011)

TG: puppets arent cool theyre shitty small fake people who haunt your dreams and grin like permanent assholes 
TG: i was making a joke about being all broken up about it 
TG: a guy can be sad and make jokes at the same time 
GC: YOU 4R3 S4D, BUT NOT BROK3N UP 4BOUT 1T? 
GC: 1 DONT UND3RST4ND 
TG: exactly 
GC: BUT YOU S41D YOU W3R3 GR13V1NG! 
TG: i said we agreed youd leave me alone to grieve 
TG: didnt say whether i actually would or actually am 
GC: W3LL, 4R3 YOU? 
TG: i am grieving to the max like a widow on dead husband island 
TG: behind these chill as fuck shades my face is having this crazy attack of the sads 
TG: my rue is fucking bananas cant you tell 



BEST CHARACTER, COOLEST KID


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

GC: 1 N3V3R R34LLY GOT WHY YOU WOULDNT JUST PULL 1T OUT
TG: filthiest thing you ever said
GC: HUH >:? 

AHAHAHA Dave


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh god, he's totally going to cut Bro in half and splatter himself in his own father's blood, isn't he.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2011)

TG: fine its a title we inherit as phlegm babies or whatever but what have i done to earn it 
TG: pretty much nothing but horsing around through time and swindling retarded alligators out of their life savings


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2011)

Man I don't even know. Dave's all kinds of reflecting on his position in this grand fucking scheme of fuckery.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 6, 2011)

Now I'm sad.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a combob of hilarity and fucking depression

I guess you could call it

Dismally Comedic


----------



## brolmes (Apr 6, 2011)

DAVESPRITE: anyway that sword 
DAVESPRITE: its important to getting your shit figured out 
DAVESPRITE: you were supposed to break it to get it out of the thing 
DAVESPRITE: like another personal sort of mythological milestone you were supposed to clear 
DAVE: really 
DAVE: there was no other way to get it out 
DAVE: thats kind of retarded 
DAVESPRITE: well i dont know 
DAVESPRITE: maybe if john was to try with his pure heart and shit it woulda popped out like a champagne cork and fuckin hero confetti woulda blasted him in the face 
DAVESPRITE: but you 
DAVESPRITE: we 
DAVESPRITE: we had to break it


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave  

I wonder at what point of time Terezi is at during the events of Horrorstuck? In correlation to this chatlog I mean.

PS:


I guess Noob was right afterall :|


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks like Dave is going to get the BRO SWORD.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 6, 2011)

Feels sbad man.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 6, 2011)

> D4V3 YOUR P3RPL3X1NG 3UPH3M1SMS 1NVOLV1NG WH4T 1 PR3SUM3 TO B3 L3WD 4ND *V4GU3LY 1NTR1GU1NG*


      .


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 6, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh god, he's totally going to cut Bro in half and splatter himself in his own father's blood, isn't he.



Nah even more future Dave told Jade he just couldn't take the sword.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't show Black Smoke that, it'll just lead to more troll porn.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

stop making that pairing more canon than it already is, hussie!


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh poor, poor Karkat. Dave seems to be grabbing all his love interests.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

trolls confirmed to not have cocks and balls
I'm not sure how I feel about this...


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 6, 2011)

Or they could just be called a different thing.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess they're called bone bulges
tho whether that translates to penor seems ambiguous now, if not downright doubtful


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 6, 2011)

Troll biology sure is weird.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

sure is :S


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 6, 2011)

Well Troll boobs exist, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Poor Dave is in denial .


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave will be an hero one day he just has to believe.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

I wonder how Bro's death will affect Dave.

Obviously it's gotten to him pretty bad but it's not like he's going to go grimdark like Rose anytime soon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

shit said:


> trolls confirmed to not have cocks and balls
> I'm not sure how I feel about this...


Or like most 13 year olds haven't had much sex.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave's made of tougher stuff than all the other kids and trolls.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

SPROINGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave's ironic facade is crumbling .


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2011)

You can't break that cool kid visage.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 6, 2011)

FAIL


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2011)

No such word in Cool Kid vocabulary. Just momentary uncoolness


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave's beginning to embrace the derp


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 6, 2011)

And there goes his glasses.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 6, 2011)

Will we finally see his eyes?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2011)

We've already seen his eyes


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 6, 2011)

Will we see his eyes again then?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh wow Dave .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 6, 2011)

That was rather uncool of him.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2011)

He did that ironically guys.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

It would be funny if John just randomly walked up and plucked the sword out of bro .

too bad he's dead .


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

he finally did that pirouette off the handle


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

^ AHAHAHAHAH nice catch


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

Guess that means this is whats coming next:

TG: im gonna do some sort of acrobatic fucking PIROUETTE off the handle and win like a medal or some shit
TT: Then let's hope there will be a squishy derriere somewhere below the handle to break your fall.

Or wait. Does that make Bro's corpse the squishy derriere. Ok thats kinda depressing.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

it's not inconceivable for there to be a rumpy puppet around
or a rumpy davesprite corpse


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2011)

Shit wtf us going on in your siggy,.... Lkmai

is that rose dressed as dave? and iono wtf
genderswap?


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2011)

Aw shit andrew done moving already???


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 6, 2011)

About time dave did something to break his boring "im always cool" attitude


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Shit wtf us going on in your siggy,.... Lkmai
> 
> is that rose dressed as dave? and iono wtf
> genderswap?



I think this is standard, old timey, traditional crossdressing actually


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 6, 2011)

MATRAFONHA


----------



## Arishem (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave should know better than try such foolery with a master crafted weapon.


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Dave should know better than try such foolery with a master crafted weapon.



He used his master sword while cross dressing?


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 6, 2011)

Erinon is here


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave does not cross dress, what is this Blaspheme?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 6, 2011)

Ahh first time in a while I got such a homestuck laugh.


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2011)

good shit Kizzy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 6, 2011)

RemChu said:


> good shit Kizzy



after this set I'm making a Bass set to rival yours


----------



## Laxus (Apr 6, 2011)

Sproing


----------



## brolmes (Apr 6, 2011)

we always knew bro's swords weren't the same cheap pieces of shit that dave or a denizen uses 

starting the scratch, impressing jack enough to return it

this could be a pretty serious powerup for dave

edit: i mean if he can actually break it first


----------



## Pipe (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave should start to use complete swords starting with Bro's sword.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 6, 2011)

Shame he doesn't have a complete swordkind specibus


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 6, 2011)

Well he can kind of, I mean the caldescratch becomes whole sometimes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 6, 2011)

That's him cheating with time powers.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2011)

you can have more than one specibus.

Looking at you umbrellakind


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Just about the entire Mafia FC are wearing Eridan sets now .

I have given the plebeians hope .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh is that why it's happening. Nice work.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 6, 2011)

You probably broke their spirits, Plat.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 6, 2011)

Sort of like how Eridan got broken in half


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

It's not too late to join my movement.

I offer you hope and salvvation .


----------



## Pipe (Apr 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's not too late to join my movement.
> 
> I offer you hope and salvvation .


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 6, 2011)

You sadden me Pipe


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Hope...

Hope never dies as long as their is one foolish enough to believe in it .


----------



## Pipe (Apr 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hope...
> 
> Hope never dies as long as their is one foolish enough to believe in it .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Words to live by right there.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2011)

Or to be cut in half by.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

At least you would die enlightened.

Better to die with hope than to live without it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 6, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Or to be cut in half by.



The hope and us are one, join us we have whales.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

wwe are the chosen feww may wwe be blessed this day by seahorse dad and may no bitch go wwithout a wwhale


----------



## Pipe (Apr 6, 2011)

I have higer blood than you Plat.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Yet you don't have the pride to wear a Feferi Set .

I kept my Eridan set even when he died.

Cause i'm an honorable guy .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yet you don't have the pride to wear a* Feferi Set *.
> 
> I kept my Eridan set even when he died.
> 
> Cause i'm an honorable guy .



I'm not sure I would want to be seen with a Feferi set either.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah even Feferi was probably embarrassed of being Feferi .


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 6, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I have higer blood than you Plat.


Higher blood pressure


----------



## Pipe (Apr 6, 2011)

I wore a Feferi's set a couple of times. 

And to many Eridans


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 6, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I wore a Feferi's set a couple of times.
> 
> And to many Eridans



Why so hopeless ?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Why aren't you wearing one now then .


----------



## Pipe (Apr 6, 2011)

Because I'm wearing this set that Gabies made.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yet you don't have the pride to wear a Feferi Set .
> 
> I kept my Eridan set even when he died.
> 
> Cause i'm an honorable guy .



Hey, I did that too.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Pipe I have yet to see you in a Fef set since Hivebent started.

Well scratch that. I remember you wearing a set once. Months ago .


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 6, 2011)

Dave needs to turn that *sproing* into a backflip to regain his coolkid points.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

Plat, stop all this double posting

wait, that's not Plat

THAT'S NOT PLAT


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Shit I have created a new age.

The age...



of Aquarius.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

how long have you been waiting to bust out that pun?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Apr 6, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> God I just came here to post that.


 You cannot beat me in a post off, I'm simply the quickest there is.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

Hahaha Rose as Piccolo, Karkat as Krillin '

Fucking Dutton and Sweet Bro as Hercule


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ .

That was beautiful.

Fucking beautiful.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

I laughed rly loudly at that


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

shit said:


> how long have you been waiting to bust out that pun?



For a month or so .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 6, 2011)

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

*bulks up more and more*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

Bullshit. Plat's just trying to inflate his post count by having his clones posts count as his own.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Sunnylevelslow.jpg

The Erinon revolution is a slumbering beast right now Sunny. Best not to stir it awake .


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm pretty tempted to change to a Eridinum set now honestly


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Go for it shit :33.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 6, 2011)

so are we thinking that rose is the one who punted jack out of the universe or are we expecting the smoke to clear and see him still there?

i mean he hasn't got a red hand yet so i'm guessing there's more to it than just that

since we know it's not the scratch that does it i was thinking becjadesprite would have been involved somehow... can't think of how else it would happen


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

no, homesuck, the rift is what punts Jack, and we know that happens right after Karkat's first convo with John 

and plat, I never make hasty set decisions (much like yourself)
if I still feel the urge in the morning, then I will


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Jack has to kill one more person i'm guessing.

Unless that wounded his arm or something.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 6, 2011)

shit said:


> no, homesuck, the rift is what punts Jack, and we know that happens right after Karkat's first convo with John
> 
> and plat, I never make hasty set decisions (much like yourself)
> if I still feel the urge in the morning, then I will



i've been wondering about that since doc scratch said the trolls were full of shit


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

I hope we transition to karkat getting his face smashed in by zillywhooooooooooooooo.


----------



## shit (Apr 6, 2011)

yes, that would bring some much needed levity to the story
clowns are fun


----------



## brolmes (Apr 6, 2011)

i hope gamzee shows us his rage mode to hype him up and at that same moment jack finally catches up with the trolls, and just stabs him


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

This is incredibly Zilly.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 6, 2011)

I want Spades to save Karkat's life from Jack.

For a BLOOD BROS 4 LYFE


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2011)

Eridan fans.

You poor deluded bastards.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

We are a hopeful breed .

Science and Hope is all we need. It is our nourishment.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 6, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want Spades to save Karkat's life from Jack.
> 
> For a BLOOD BROS 4 LYFE



i was just thinking that, but i don't see how he could

unless it's something scratch was involved with

but then scratch said he had to brutally beat slick to make him do the thing he's making him do

if it involved saving karkat then surely he wouldn't need to be beaten to persuade him, i mean they are in CAHOOTS and everything


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> We are a hopeful breed .
> 
> Science and Hope is all we need. It is our nourishment.



Must be tough to be nourished with your entrails spread all over the floor but hey whatever works for you.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Must be tough to be nourished with your entrails spread all over the floor but hey whatever works for you.



We manage :33.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> We manage :33.



Not half as well as you could if you'd just accept the truth.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Not half as well as you could if you'd just accept the truth.



It's our better half .


----------



## Sylar (Apr 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's our better half .



That's not saying much.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

Which half is that? The torso or the legs?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Which half is that? The torso or the legs?



Wouldn't you like to know .


----------



## Arishem (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

TG: you havent heard me bleat like a goat for ironically humorous purposes yet have you
GC: NO!!! >
TG: that was something that was mentioned at some point by someone i forget when or why
TG: i bet you are on goddamn pins and needles waiting for that arent you 

So fucking meta


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

TG: that sure sounds like a dumb way to say a thing 
TG: almost egbertian in elegant stupidity 
TG: the t in egbertian is soft like shhhhh 

best fucking kid


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

TG: im just wondering 
TG: when does someone actually step up 
TG: jacks got shit to pay for


also so cool he can talk a distance away from his shades


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

OH FUCK YES, AR FINALLY INFLUENCING DAVE ALONG THE PATH OF JUSTICE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

Btw, I found the voice that best worked for Dave in this convo is Joey's from Yugioh abridged


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

I find myself not using random ass voices for the kids or trolls.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 7, 2011)

GC: 1T COULD M34N TH4T TH3 4G3NT PR3S3NTLY 1NFLU3NC1NG YOU 1S...
GC: 4 CONSC13NC3
GC: 4ND/OR
GC: 4N 3X1L3

OH SNAPO


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Just about the entire Mafia FC are wearing Eridan sets now .
> 
> I have given the plebeians hope .





MAFIA FC: FOREVER ALONE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

What I'm curious of is how AR got into the dog head (pickle inspector)

Which I'm sure is what we'll see next.


SageMaster said:


> MAFIA FC: FOREVER ALONE


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)

*goes to Mafia FC*

Not even half the users there are wearing an Eridan set.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

Classic Eridan: Two people sipping liquor, call it a monster party.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

Classic Eridan: Drinking booze at home by himself, call it a hopping shindig.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

Classic Eridan: Only person at funeral is the pastor; declare it well attended.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)

Only one person talks to you on pesterchum, she's the love of your life.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Waveblade (Apr 7, 2011)

The truth is finally revealed.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

Surprised I'm not. But I can't wait for the platinum backlash


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 7, 2011)

-Hooray for Kate Beaton Edits.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 7, 2011)

What blasphmey is this you heretics


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

I think Dave is under the assumption that Jade is still afflicted with narcolepsy and thus an extreme liability
which she is not


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)

lol I thought KT was Plat for a second


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

KT is half of eridan level.

SLightly more useful than eridan seeing as it provides Kanaya a refreshing drink.


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 7, 2011)

IDE: Dave will travel to the future to bring back WV.


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

if AR's really coming up next, I'm so making another AR set
he's my patron exile


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





this
is
motherfuckin
BLASPHEMY


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2011)

Fuck yeah AR is finally going to be speaking.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 7, 2011)

shit said:


> I think Dave is under the assumption that Jade is still afflicted with narcolepsy and thus an extreme liability
> which she is not



TG: jade is
TG: i dont even know
TG: probably more a liability if she got it in her head to take him down
TG: if anything id bet she just needs protection 

No, more like the fact that she'll probably do something stupid. 
Which she did.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2011)

> TG: insisting someones gotta pay



 Dave: Make him pay.


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> TG: jade is
> TG: i dont even know
> TG: probably more a liability if she got it in her head to take him down
> TG: if anything id bet she just needs protection
> ...



it could wind up she did the smartest thing, and it didn't really cost her anything except her sprite which was kinda useless anyway
and you tell me how making a sprite that Jack is UNABLE TO ATTACK that can also match him in power is stupid, exactly

you wrong


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2011)

Will Dave be the hero?

Is it him?


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 7, 2011)

Well unlike Rose, John and Jade the role of knight in the game hasn't been elaborated upon, perhaps will see it in the next few pages assuming we don't switch to jade or the exiles(I hope )


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 7, 2011)

shit said:


> it could wind up she did the smartest thing, *and it didn't really cost her anything except her sprite which was kinda useless anyway*










> and you tell me how making a sprite that Jack is UNABLE TO ATTACK that can also match him in power is stupid, exactly



















> you wrong


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

wow you took a lot of time with that post

but still
you wrong

and you mad


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

it's been established that becsprite would never attack any of the agents

if it can't attack jack, there's no point to it

bottom line

there is no line below that one

mewtafurrikitty speaking


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Well unlike Rose, John and Jade the role of knight in the game hasn't been elaborated upon, perhaps will see it in the next few pages assuming we don't switch to jade or the exiles(*I hope* )



It's hopeless. 

I should know hope is my jurisdiction on this forum .


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 7, 2011)

Plat go back to worshipping Eridan. 


Shit the problem with Jadesprite is that she is absolutely useless until someone comes in to knock some sense into her, preferably without resorting to the Karkat method.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 7, 2011)

shit said:


> wow you took a lot of time with that post
> 
> but still
> you wrong
> ...





Really?



shit said:


> it's been established that becsprite would never attack any of the agents
> 
> if it can't attack jack, there's no point to it
> 
> ...



How long that CIS will last begs the question. And true, he won't be able to attack Jade. At the moment, for now. In the end he's still Jack Noir. The only reason he won't attack is b/c the Bec side of him never experienced Jade's hostility and they are friends. Chances of Jack holding back after they start fighting? Chances it will result in Jade's success?


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think Jack's inability to hurt Jade is going away as long as he's using the fourth prototyping .


----------



## Arishem (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMcEBX74AWE[/YOUTUBE]No shirt can contain his power.


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

good thing you saved yourself with the reaction img
much more linking and you would've entered well into frustrated

I'm talking about Jadesprite, not Jade, durrrrr

all of Jack's power and free first punch at least

man, how many timelines do you think there are where Jade's plan works and they wrap up Jack before anyone knows he's a problem?
if the worst case scenario didn't happen, Jade would've wrapped up the whole deal within an hour of entering

what's Dave done in the days that he's been loafing around the medium?
besides nothing

Rose made a plan, John made godhood, Jade nearly made a first guardian minion that Jack canonically can't touch
if anything, Dave's the liability with all these fucking feet he's dragging


----------



## brolmes (Apr 7, 2011)

TG: that sure sounds like a dumb way to say a thing

Also, Dave getting all protective over Jade 

Additionally, Terezi gonna kick the bucket 



SageMaster said:


> MAFIA FC: FOREVER ALONE



Komamura FC: FURever a lonely furfag.

humanimals tier


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 7, 2011)

Wait, is Rose Piccolo? 

Shit bringing up the possibility of alternate timelines where Jade wins the game single-handedly also opens up the possibility of the other kids doing the same, or the inverse happening.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 7, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Wait, is Rose Piccolo?
> 
> Shit bringing up the possibility of alternate timelines where Jade wins the game single-handedly also opens up the possibility of the other kids doing the same, or the inverse happening.



Umm...

This timeline is still the Alpha timeline, any other timeline would result in a bad end and be unwinnable.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 7, 2011)

Well yeah, there's that too 

Anyway you two stop your incessant bitching and just wait to see if this is the point where Dave rises to the occasion.


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Umm...
> 
> This timeline is still the Alpha timeline, any other timeline would result in a bad end and be unwinnable.



the whole game is unwinnable and "barren" anyway
people in other timelines only assuredly die when they try to enter the alpha timeline
that's not to say another timeline that took care of Jack couldn't have, iono, reset the game or something


----------



## Pipe (Apr 7, 2011)

AR fuck yeah


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

Its funny that he's getting double teamed with JUSTICE; from the Legislacerator Terezi and Judge AR


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see how AR types.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

Caps lock, done 2x (WV, Karkat)
shift caps lock, done (Tavros)
lower case, done (WV)
Normal typing, done (PM)
And trolls took most of the rest.

Only thing I haven't seen done is maybe capitalizing the ends of the sentences.

likE maybE thiS


----------



## brolmes (Apr 7, 2011)

Maybe he types with all his shit correctly... Uh... Written.

Grammar and punctuation and whatever are kind of laws in a way. 

He is possibly prone to using run-on sentences without commas like Dave though, since he's done it before when we've seen him "thinking"

I think


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 7, 2011)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMcEBX74AWE[/YOUTUBE]No shirt can contain his power.


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

Rose does correct grammar and punctuation

honestly, jade and dave's styles are exactly the same pretty much


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)

shit said:


> it could wind up she did the smartest thing, and it didn't really cost her anything except her sprite which was kinda useless anyway
> and you tell me how making a sprite that Jack is UNABLE TO ATTACK that can also match him in power is stupid, exactly
> 
> you wrong



To be fair, that consequence wasn't intended by Jade when she prototyped her body.


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> To be fair, that consequence wasn't intended by Jade when she prototyped her body.



to be fair, it was still the most proactive thing she could've possibly done


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, but she didn't think of it so that's why it wasn't a smart move by her.

I still think it will end up benifitting the kids, though.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think Jadesprite is as strong as Bec Noir is.

He has the same power Jadesprite does and then some.


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

the then some is inconsequential
I don't see how you can say it isn't
it's like .5 added to 1000


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Yeah, but she didn't think of it so that's why it wasn't a smart move by her.
> 
> I still think it will end up benifitting the kids, though.



>trying to make the first guardian sprite have the higher mental prowess and idealisms of a human wasn't smart

so much wrong today from you guys


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not convinced the then some is inconsequential. I'm sure Jadesprite would be able to hold Noir off for a while if she tried but I don't think she could beat him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

shit said:


> >trying to make the first guardian sprite have the higher mental prowess and idealisms of a human wasn't smart
> 
> so much wrong today from you guys


It was a good idea in principle, she just forgot how big a moron her dreamself was.

She should have had him bring back Hass


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

hass is in space in another universe...

and jadesprite should be able to hold her own indefinitely against someone who won't attack her


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)

shit said:


> hass is in space in another universe...
> 
> and jadesprite should be able to hold her own indefinitely against someone who won't attack her



She didn't know that Bec Noir wouldn't attack Jadesprite...

Yeah, giving the first guardian sprite the ability to talk was a good idea, but not exactly the smartest after how she turned out.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

shit said:


> hass is in space in another universe...
> 
> and jadesprite should be able to hold her own indefinitely against someone who won't attack her


FG w/o sprite = Teleport anywhere in the universe
Sprite w/o FG = beamspam

Sprite w/ FG = BIG FUCKING KAMEHAMEHA BEAMSPAM
FG w/ sprite = Teleport in any universe?

Its plausible


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunny, whats the difference between Sprite w/ FG and FG w/ sprite?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

Nothing. Simple application of traits that they have on their own. Its just a matter of power base emphasis.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

Not bothering with the next of this argument, but saying Dave's done shit worth of nothing is dumb
LIKE REALLY DUMB
LIKE FO REALS


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

seems you mad
like rly mad
like fo rly rly


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave's achievements: Making first contact with the trolls
and uh....

uh....

Well he did fix the flawed timeline after John goofed it up. There's that. Though that was Davesprite Dave, not Alpha Dave

He also is juggling 3 chicks at once. 

and uh...

Prolly was the basis of making Gamzee go insane...


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

sage: so trying something that doesn't end up working is dumb
so much smarter to do nothing like dave


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmm, pretty much the only one who hasn't really fucked anything up would be Rose.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 7, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Additionally, Terezi gonna kick the bucket


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hmm, pretty much the only one who hasn't really fucked anything up would be Rose.



you mean the one who's succumb to the woe throws because she sold her soul to tentacle monsters?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 7, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Not bothering with the next of this argument, but saying Dave's done shit worth of nothing is dumb
> LIKE REALLY DUMB
> LIKE FO REALS



the only thing Dave needs to do is be himself, also known as being awesome

that's all there is to say on the matter


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Dave's achievements: Making first contact with the trolls
> and uh....
> 
> uh....
> ...


and being a billionaire and hitting the top of the ercheladder and sickburns. And protyping himself.


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

he didn't prototype himself
alt dave prototyped himself

dave has taken the longest to do the least


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

Well yeah, she just fucked herself up, no one else 

Lemme think...main character fuckups...
WV: Didn't really do anything hurting John, helped in fact, DO WINDY THING
PM: In inquiring over the package, made Jack curious leading to oh hey thar Sovereign Slayer
AR: Helpful, saved John by taping onto board
WQ: Not much really
John: Caused timeline split due to derpiness, got himself killed...again...
Rose: Not much really, just herself going grimdark and the effect it had on Kanaya
Dave: Unleashed juggalo Gamzee
Jade: In saving John, created Jack.
Karkat: Not much
Terezi: Killed Dave and John
Gamzee: honk )
Kanaya: Kinda made the Grimdark rose a somewhat self fulfilling prophesy I guess
Vriska: WHAT HASN'T SHE FUCKED UP?
Equius: Useless piece of shit
Nepeta: Useless peice of shit
Eridan: Killing Feferi, blowing up the matriorb
Feferi: Prototyping glybglob (though she said he fell in )
Sollux: No real fuckups I suppose.
Aradia: No real fuckups I suppose.
Tavros: Killed Hass


----------



## brolmes (Apr 7, 2011)

i don't think you can count grimdarkness as being a fuck up really


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

reaching god tier > making viable plan to take out Jack > valiant attempt at gaining jack comparable ally to fight against jack > everything dave has done

besides being cool I guess (rolllllllllllllllllls eyes)

and Dave has taken several days


----------



## brolmes (Apr 7, 2011)

dave wrote sbahj > greater than anything that anyone other than jack has done


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

rollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllls eyes

also he doesn't even write that comic anymore
he just uses his sbahj camera to write them for him


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

shit said:


> reaching god tier *(completely by accident)* > making viable plan to take out Jack > valiant attempt at gaining jack comparable ally to fight against jack *(completely by accident) *> everything dave has done
> 
> besides being cool I guess (rolllllllllllllllllls eyes)
> 
> and Dave has taken several days



I'll give you rose.

Also both of those things were Vriska influenced


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

dave isn't cool enough to have the vriska advantage


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh and Dave's sending money to terezi got the trolls interested in bothering the kids in the first place.


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

am I the only one not falling over himself to give credit to dave for following very detailed and explicit instructions?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

Detailed instructions given to him because he sent the money before hand, it's a self fulfilling timeloop he's just as much the cause as he is the effect.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh and you hate him cause he stylin on your ass.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

But that's neither here nor there


----------



## brolmes (Apr 7, 2011)

shit said:


> rollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllls eyes
> 
> also he doesn't even write that comic anymore
> he just uses his sbahj camera to write them for him



it still counts as a feat

i mean jade doesn't do the precognitive thing any more but that doesn't mean she sucks


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

zeni, when did you get so easily frustrated? it's unbecoming


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

Not even mad, bro 

edit: just saying don't downplay the cool kid. There's a lot more useless people.


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not saying the niggy ain't witty
but you guys need to take off the dave tinted glasses and look at his accomplishments for what they are
lacking


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 7, 2011)

what kind of deranged mind would take off Dave-tinted glasses


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

and when he comes down on Jade like that?
hmpf

I guess I'm the only one detached enough from dave lust to call him out on it
and considering my signature, that's pretty crazy


----------



## shit (Apr 7, 2011)

miss fussy frustrated fangs

edit: I'm just being antagonistic at this point, sry


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave tinted shades are the best shades


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

Eridan blood tinted glasses are a close second though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 7, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Dave tinted shades are the best shades



Better than Bro's?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

They're stiller Shades, they transcend series.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

My dislike for Jade largely stems from her being rather Mary Sue. I mean Dave lampshaded that himself with saying 'she'd probably need saving'

I'd rather like her to do something awesome already.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)

Mary Sues don't need to be saved.........

sunny


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunny is stupid, that should already be a known fact.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> My dislike for Jade largely stems from her being rather Mary Sue. I mean Dave lampshaded that himself with saying 'she'd probably need saving'
> 
> I'd rather like her to do something awesome already.



she got herself killed just to save john in  descend

plus she was doing weird time shit way before dave was, setting up all kinds of convoluted schemes with that precognition of hers, with notes to WV and shit

her advanced bass solo was awesome too


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Eridan blood tinted glasses are a close second though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 7, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Mary Sues don't need to be saved.........
> 
> sunny


I counter this point with .

Doesn't get much more Mary Sue then that. And she needs saving almost as much as Princess Peach.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 7, 2011)

that's

I just

I don't have the words for this


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 7, 2011)

fuck this, have some JAM to make up for this tomfoolery[YOUTUBE]OJ-eoXh9My0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 7, 2011)

See where the thread goes with out Hope twilight doesn't  get anymore hopeless then that.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh god see this is why we need Eridan people.

This thread is hopeless without him .


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> See where the thread goes with out Hope twilight doesn't  get anymore hopeless then that.



says the guy who got chopped off by a glowing vampire


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 7, 2011)

I already put JAM Project up, you can't get much more hopeful than that


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 7, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I already put JAM Project up, you can't get much more hopeful than that



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaX8o4r1y6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6MHt3VwBtY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdKhN45LNhg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxkezvGwI20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arishem (Apr 8, 2011)

OH GOD THIS AD

Its vacant eyes stare into your soul.


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpywHix2F6Y[/YOUTUBE]

Oh, and don't watch if you can't stare Bec Noir straight in the face without convulsing on the floor.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 8, 2011)

For a brief moment i had forgotton just how godly Jade: Enter was...

and now i remember again


----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think we will get another update of substance until next week.

And i'm fine with that.  Can't wait to see if we get a flash or another game.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 8, 2011)

You'd think this conversation would at least finish before the 4/13 flash


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2011)

You wrong dude


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 8, 2011)

Well its possible 4/13 then'd be the adventures of AR

I wouldn't mind a walkabout game as AR. That'd be fun.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 8, 2011)

more like a shootabout

or at least an arrestabout


----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2011)

Actually that was a pretty good pic to end on for a transition.

An exile walkabout would be pretty fun.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 8, 2011)

i wonder if any of them are actually ever going to wear that fucking ring or if it's just a tease

bec tier AR's vigilante justice could be interesting but WV deserves it more


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 8, 2011)

Damn, it's been a long time since AR did something.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh you .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 9, 2011)

Change Eridan to Platinum and we have this thread.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

Your verbal barbs cannot hope to penetrate my fortress of hope.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Your verbal barbs cannot hope to penetrate my fortress of hope.



Guess we'd need verbal chainsaws.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 9, 2011)

Eridan just isn't half the man he used to be


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2011)

Twilight beats harry potter, when eridan is involved


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 9, 2011)

lol found a homestuck blog with great pics


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Eridan just isn't half the man he used to be



Guess Kanaya was done with half measures


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like Platinum split.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

Nope.

Still standing strong.

No chainsaws or vampire lesbians can keep me down .


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2011)

Nope they just keep you in pieces.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

hatersgonnahate.jpg


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2011)

Eridangonnagetcutinhalf.jpg


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

I love how 70% of the posts in this thread are dedicated to attempting to get a rise out of me.

I didn't know you guys cared about me that much :33.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2011)

You mean 50% right?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2011)

Enough making fun of Plat.

AR just fucking deputized Dave.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TM4GmCIQAkM[/YOUTUBE]related to the subject matter at hand


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2011)

YOU CALL IT THE SLAMMER WHEN YOU'RE EXTRA ANGRY


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2011)

GC: D4V3 1 D1D NOT R34L1Z3 YOU H4D SUCH 4 P4SS1ON FOR L4W 3NFORC3M3NT 
GC: 1 MUST S4Y TH1S SHOCK1NG D3V3LOPM3NT 1S COM1NG D4NG3ROUSLY CLOS3 TO G1V1NG M3 4 C4S3 OF TH3 V4PORS >: O


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 9, 2011)

YOU'RE MAH FAVORITE DEPUTY


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 9, 2011)

OR SHOULD I SAY

DAVEPUTY


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> GC: D4V3 1 D1D NOT R34L1Z3 YOU H4D SUCH 4 P4SS1ON FOR L4W 3NFORC3M3NT
> GC: 1 MUST S4Y TH1S SHOCK1NG D3V3LOPM3NT 1S COM1NG D4NG3ROUSLY CLOS3 TO G1V1NG M3 4 C4S3 OF TH3 V4PORS >: O



getting even more hot and bothered for him


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh god AR just deputized Dave .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 9, 2011)

extra angry


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 9, 2011)

GC: 1 MUST S4Y TH1S SHOCK1NG D3V3LOPM3NT 1S COM1NG D4NG3ROUSLY CLOS3 TO G1V1NG M3 4 C4S3 OF TH3 V4PORS >: O


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

Dave has to find a way to reach the god tiers now.

Dave I believe in you, go be the coolest god tier.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 9, 2011)

he has been deputized

it is his destiny now


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2011)

Dave overdose is gonna be bad when we're hit with withdrawal.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

You can never overdose on Dave.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2011)

Obviously, but so much Dave, the withdrawal will be painful.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2011)

Perfect opportunity to segue into the exiles with the build up to 3/14, release of the Exiles Album and mirroring Jack putting on the ring at the one year anniversary, WV puts it on for the two year.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

AR should put the ring on .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2011)

HALT JACK

YOU'VE VIOLATED THE LAW


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah. Someone who will truly uphold the values of JUSTICE should wear it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

AR vs Jack would be a lot better than WV vs Jack imo.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 9, 2011)

And then the blood on Jack's hand is AR's.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

He died trying to bring JUSTICE to the world.

A noble death for one like him.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2011)

No one could argue how heroic that death would be.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 9, 2011)

don't start this up again guys


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 9, 2011)

Sylar said:


> No one could argue how heroic that death would be.



But what if he gets blitzed and killed before he can fight back?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 9, 2011)

John didn't die heroically.

*starts it again*


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

Also AR is the best exile.

Prove me wrong


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 9, 2011)

We need someone to edit that picture where someone says something to a group of guys and then they go batshit. You know the one.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 9, 2011)

Delicious update is delicious. Aww Dave is now a deputy


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> HALT JACK
> 
> YOU'VE VIOLATED THE LAW



Jack has 100% Chameleon Suit. 

Jack gonna become the Prince of Madness.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also AR is the best exile.
> 
> Prove me wrong


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 9, 2011)

Currently rereading and just noticed the callback in the recent update (The slammer bit)


----------



## Didi (Apr 9, 2011)

Hahaha dat AR


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 9, 2011)

My brain had an auto rhyme feature and read Didi's post as 

"Harharhar dat AR"

I was disappointed that wasn't actually his post.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, there's a horse running in the Grand National called Midnight Club.

It's not quite Midnight Crew, but it was close enough for me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Apr 9, 2011)

worst comic ever


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2011)

What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 9, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> lol found a homestuck blog with great pics



This is worth 10 fat Vriskas


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Zenieth, I'm about to blow your mind


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2011)

Missy said:


> Allright well
> I'm just going to... put this here...
> its a part two to my old and scary fan comic that i drew
> 
> ...


 
oh my  god


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 9, 2011)

tv what the fuck


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2011)

MY MIND IS NOW FULL OF ALL THE FUCKS!


----------



## brolmes (Apr 9, 2011)

alright i suppose it's not the worst in context


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 9, 2011)

I can't stop laughing.

IT KEEPS HAPPENING


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 9, 2011)

So fucking wrong  in so many ways


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 9, 2011)

Aradia was hot.


ITT Who is hotter Aradia or Vriska?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 9, 2011)

I felt this page was hilarious, I mean I didn't laugh but I felt I was looking at something awesome.









Someone should reaction image that Karkat face.


----------



## shit (Apr 9, 2011)

I.... I came here to talk about A.R.....

and now I'm gonna leave...

good day...


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 9, 2011)

shit said:


> I.... I came here to talk about A.R.....
> 
> and now I'm gonna leave...
> 
> good day...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Didi (Apr 9, 2011)

DINKLEBERG...


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 9, 2011)

BUBBLE!!!!!! 

Sheesh, what is it with the thread I visit though


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

TV why did you feel the need to show us that?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> TV why did you feel the need to show us that?



Well since TV is obviously Hussie could he be saying that this is whats going to happen post scratch .


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 9, 2011)

That......makes......too much sense 

OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

TV is half hussie.

So their is only a 50% chance .


----------



## Sylar (Apr 9, 2011)

Reminds me of that godawful Naruto fancomic from awhile back.

"I want to die for my village!"
"You have died for your village."


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Reminds me of that godawful Naruto fancomic from awhile back.
> 
> "I want to die for my village!"
> "You have died for your village."



Naburo was amazing you bastard.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 9, 2011)

WTF is this Ban


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2011)

Naburo is A class


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 9, 2011)

That mouth it's like a pork chop or something


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2011)

Naburo waits for no bitches to get him a pork chop sandwich. Pimpin straight with it in his mouth and does a cover shoot while he's at it
Fuck yeah Naburo


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2011)

Naburo is fucking amazing.

Anyone who says otherwise is wrong.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Naburo is fucking amazing.
> 
> Anyone who says otherwise is wrong.



Naburo is hella jeff tier


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 9, 2011)

THAT WAS NOT SOMETHING TO READ UPON WAKING UP

MIND EVEN MORE FULL OF FUCK


----------



## Pipe (Apr 9, 2011)

What the fuck did I just read?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 9, 2011)

Naburo makes Sweet Bro and HellaJeff look like Problem Sleuth
Or maybe the other way around


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> oh my  god





yyeeeaaahhh...


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2011)

I love Dave even more now. He is Justice.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Naburo makes Sweet Bro and HellaJeff look like Problem Sleuth
> Or maybe the other way around



what does that even mean


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 9, 2011)

RemChu said:


> I love Dave even more now. He is Justice.



WTF DID YOU DO TO X AND ZERO


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> TV is half hussie.
> 
> So their is only a 50% chance .



It's like playing russian roulette with my source of entertainment and income at the same time.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 9, 2011)

New Mafia game


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 10, 2011)

the meaning of life is probably encoded in there somewhere

I shall try to find it


----------



## brolmes (Apr 10, 2011)

the way it fades and merges into artifacts at the bottom is truly beautiful

it was like watching the fabric of reality being woven right before my eyes

almost as if i was catching a faint glimpse of the wool that has been pulled over them for so many years

gog i finally see the lught


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2011)

I see that as interpretation that someone will disrespect either the horroterrors or Bilous Slick.

Dave is the true prophet after all. It is him,


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2011)

It reminds me of the infinite partpickle replicsimile

JESUS DICK = BILLIOUS SLICK


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 10, 2011)

some stuff some guy called blast yo boots said on ms paint forums 

- Bec would have been created somehow, regardless of Vriska's intervention. Sburb guarantees it. And the monitor was locked on Halley the dog already; Vriska had no hand in the type of First Guardian created.
- Bec would have hopped in the kernel regardless of a blue-doll first prototyping, Jade's narcolepsy, or anything else we've seen Vriska cause or prevent. Thus, Bec Noir would exist regardless.
- Jade's cloud dreams were only a small reason for the deployment of Liv Tyler. There was a whole bunch of arm-twisting on the parts of J's friends to do this, for unknown reasons. So, Vriska's mass-narcolepsy can't be "directly" tied to Jack's ascent.


----------



## geG (Apr 10, 2011)

No one cares Vriska still sucks


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> some stuff some guy called blast yo boots said on ms paint forums
> 
> - Bec would have been created somehow, regardless of Vriska's intervention. Sburb guarantees it. And the monitor was locked on Halley the dog already; Vriska had no hand in the type of First Guardian created.


I personally think Hass as being the one who locked on to Halley and the adults to set up the ectobiology.

That being said, someone needed to deliver the MEOW code to the machine and press the button...


> - Bec would have hopped in the kernel regardless of a blue-doll first prototyping, Jade's narcolepsy, or anything else we've seen Vriska cause or prevent. Thus, Bec Noir would exist regardless.


Plausible to likely.

He's FG so he's supposed to be all knowing. And being a FG dog, he'd know when his master is in danger, whether it be from about to be in a failed session due to not prototyping as predestined or that an asteroid about to kill said master and needing the sprite power to do super huge beamspam.


> - Jade's cloud dreams were only a small reason for the deployment of Liv Tyler. There was a whole bunch of arm-twisting on the parts of J's friends to do this, for unknown reasons. So, Vriska's mass-narcolepsy can't be "directly" tied to Jack's ascent.


Maybe its late but this part doesn't really make sense to me. :I


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 10, 2011)

If you squint REALLY HARD at the part right above where it starts getting pink, it looks like there are words.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 10, 2011)

Anasazi said:


> If you squint REALLY HARD at the part right above where it starts getting *pink*, it looks like there are words.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

IT KEEPS HAPPENING


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 10, 2011)

Godammit Pinkie Pie, WHAT DID YOU DO?

I wonder how the pony session of sburb would have gone?


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 10, 2011)

You have all the rep Arishem. All of it


----------



## Arishem (Apr 10, 2011)

​


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 10, 2011)

The truth finally comes together.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 10, 2011)

She isn't called the Ruiness for nothing.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

Too many ponies for my tastes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Too many ponies for my tastes.



A guy having to many ponies is like a bitch having to many whales


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MbDWTt9da1s[/YOUTUBE]

Sounds really good actually.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

Everything Eridan is good .

inb4snarkyassholesstartwiththecuttingpuns


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qFCPT5Kcdo&feature=channel_video_title [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 10, 2011)

I now know two people IRL who are _very_ similar to Dave and Rose.  Perhaps I will someday meet a John or Jade.

Edit: They even have four letter names, Paul and Cass.


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful   .


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Everything Eridan is good .
> 
> inb4snarkyassholesstartwiththecuttingpuns


Do you want to get to the cutting of the point then?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow Cad your jokes are a cut above my own


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 10, 2011)

I guess we're just cut from the same mold


----------



## Pipe (Apr 10, 2011)

/co/


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I guess we're just cut from the same mold



I was gonna do something like that, but then I sawed what you were doing.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm a bit divided on this conversation.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2011)

Half of the posts here are about Eridan


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2011)

Guys, cut the crap already.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

He's right, we're splitting heirs.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 10, 2011)

Split kinda like Eridan did, eh?


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 10, 2011)

No use crying over spilt Hope


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sorry about that, Platinum. That was a low blow. Speaking of low blows how about that Gamzee, eh?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

He fell for a cheap trick. But at least he got some groin action. Unlike Eridan, who even in death, can't get anything below the waist.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 10, 2011)

You punks it's either Vriska or Eridan with you guys


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 10, 2011)

THIS IS THE GREATEST THING EVER


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2011)

I saw wut u did thar.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Maybe its late but this part doesn't really make sense to me. :I



Jack ascended to Godhood because he has the ring
which he took from the queen
which he killed thanks to Liv tyler.
So even though it is arguable that Vriska caused the protyping, the fact is that whoever caused Liv Tyler to be is the one who is really to blame for when it comes to Bec Noir


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 10, 2011)

Then again you could argue that it is better that Jack has the ring. I mean if he didn't have it there would be 2 monarchs with 1 Guardian powers, maybe.


----------



## shit (Apr 10, 2011)

if Liv Tyler hadn't been created, John would be dead and Black Queen would be Bec Queen
so actually that's a win cuz the more agents of Derse out of the way the better

edit: yeah, take that double post of righteous correction, BH


----------



## brolmes (Apr 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> It reminds me of the infinite partpickle replicsimile



doomed dead ghost dave is the temporal replicsimilie, it's him


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Correction? I'm merely interpreting what the post said.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

shit said:


> if Liv Tyler hadn't been created, John would be dead and Black Queen would be Bec Queen



If Jhon would be dead then Jade's Kernelsprite would never have been deployed and Bec would have never prototyped himself with the sprite giving no one FG powers


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2011)

Then it'd be a failed session, Insert coin to try again.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You punks it's either Vriska or Eridan with you guys



NO FUN ALLOWED


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2011)

Eridan's legs can come though.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2011)

His upper body can come too. 

































































It just has to come seperately.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Eridan's legs can come though.


They're his better half


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 10, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> They're his better half





zenieth said:


> Eridan's legs can come though.





SageMaster said:


> NO FUN ALLOWED



 nuff said


----------



## shit (Apr 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Then it'd be a failed session, Insert coin to try again.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

I rather be an Eridan fan any day of the week than a lousy Kanpire fan .


----------



## shit (Apr 10, 2011)

except that day of the week that kanpire brutally murdered eridan


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

1. Nepeta
2. Terezi
3. Aradia
4. Vriska
5. Kanaya
6. Feferi

You know it's true .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2011)

Eridan's song:

[YOUTUBE]76Q50bVq8mk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

You guys would be so bored without me around .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2011)

Of the chicks:

1. Kanaya
2. Vriska and Terezi tie
3. Aradia
4. Nepeta
5. Feferi
6. March Eridan


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You guys would be so bored without me around .



Only half as bored as you think.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 10, 2011)

looks like I saw some cutting posts

I don't think I have half the wit you guys do


----------



## shit (Apr 10, 2011)

Vriska and Terezi can kill each other already 

1. Nepeta (never furget)
2. Kanaya (tho if she's gonna try to be a badass full time, she'll probably plummet in the ranks)
3. Aradia
4. Feferi (pity bump)
5. 6. Vriska and Terezi (the skank sisters /butthurt)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Eridan's song:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]76Q50bVq8mk[/YOUTUBE]


No, this. 

[Youtube]tLPZmPaHme0[/youtube]


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

Man it's hard to keep my composure with all these remarks cutting me deep.

I'm falling to pieces .


And Eridan's song is "I'm on a Boat" .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> No, this.
> 
> [Youtube]tLPZmPaHme0[/youtube]



sunny the song i posted was creep and the chorus is "well im half the man i used to be"

it cant be more fitting


----------



## shit (Apr 10, 2011)

don't worry plat, your wit just blasts right through these guys
their arguments are full of holes


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2011)

There's no reason to feel bad about Eridan's death. It was the first time his legs got some action with a girl.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Man it's hard to keep my composure with all these remarks cutting me deep.
> 
> I'm falling to pieces .



it's sad to see you lose your edge like this  

maybe you should detach yourself from this thread for a while


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> sunny the song i posted was creep and the chorus is "well im half the man i used to be"
> 
> it cant be more fitting



Good point. I confused it with the other song by same name.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

Eridan can give your vampire lesbians glowy powers and he can take them away too .

Yeah i'm totally looking forward to everyone using the same cutting puns over and over again for the next 3 days until we get an update  .


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Eridan can give your vampire lesbians glowy powers and he can take them away too .
> 
> Yeah i'm totally looking forward to everyone using the same cutting puns over and over again for the next 3 days until we get an update  .



Anyway you slice it we'd be doing the puns. So just pull yourself together and accept it.


----------



## shit (Apr 10, 2011)

ugh 3 days?
whyyyyyyy
he's still moving?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

You guys wish you were half the man I am and i'm half a man already .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

shit said:


> ugh 3 days?
> whyyyyyyy
> moving?



4/13 is in three days.

I am assuming Hussie is working on something for that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 10, 2011)

Plat is just all over the place today, isn't he


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You guys would be so bored without me around .



You deserve a _standing_ ovation


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Plat is just all over the place today, isn't he



Yeah I really need to pull myself together.


----------



## shit (Apr 10, 2011)

it's ok plat, we're here for you
let it all out


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah I really need to pull myself together.



That goes without sawing saying.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Man it's hard to keep my composure with all these remarks cutting me deep.
> 
> I'm falling to pieces .
> 
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah I really need to pull myself together.



I saw what you did there


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

shit said:


> it's ok plat, we're here for you
> let it all out



The glass is half full for me.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2011)

I really couldn't care about when the next update comes.

I just enjoy trolling Plat.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

You should really stand up for yourself


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The glass is half full for me.



your argument has no legs


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2011)

All these cut in half puns. My, my, what a waist of time.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Man it's hard to keep my composure with all these remarks cutting me deep.
> 
> I'm falling to pieces .
> 
> ...



don't worry man  I feel your back and I believe this is Eridan's song 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBB7nP6m5OA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

All of these puns are whittling me down.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2011)

I heard Eridan was cast to play Bilbo Baggins in The Hobbit.

He was perfect to play a halfling.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> All of these puns are whittling me down.


your life has been shortened right before our eyes


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I heard Eridan was cast to play Bilbo Baggins in The Hobbit.
> 
> He was perfect to play a halfling.



Eridan probably wouldn't stand to have that role


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 10, 2011)

I heard that Jellal is going to fodderdize Mest in the next Fairy Tail chap


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I heard that Jellal is going to fodderdize Mest in the next Fairy Tail chap


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2011)

Plat's worst nightmare:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvAI7-Qa2Io[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> All of these puns are whittling me down.



I find them sidesplitting


----------



## shit (Apr 10, 2011)

eridan likes to let it all hang out
and by that I mean his intestines


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2011)

You guys really need to cut back. I doubt plat can half stand any of this much longer. I know it isn't cool to split this convo up, but it really looks like this discussion is near perfectly divided.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, I can stomach a few more, but I won't do it on principal. It was getting rather hopeless anyway but I'm glad I sawed light. Not like he's ever coming out of his de-bunker anyway


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2011)

This thread has all the puns. All of them.


----------



## shit (Apr 10, 2011)

we haven't even half started yet


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Kanayalp eridan not to wand-er off, or is he going to shove his foot in his mouth?


----------



## shit (Apr 10, 2011)

eridan was beside himself with worry
he ended up short stacked in this match up
it was a close call, and eridan would have to pick heads or tails
he knew he had to give everything in that battle, and not leave anything inside
as he had in life, in death he bore his heart on his sleeve, along with his lungs and kidneys


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

He died the way he lived.
Last choice
Scared
A girl making fun of his "magic stick"'s impotence
No action bellow the waist
And with his face going for his ass

Not even punning there.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> He died the way he lived.
> Last choice
> Scared
> A girl making fun of his "magic stick"'s impotence
> ...



Yeah you say that but you are forgetting that Eridan's "magic stick" filled that bitch up wwith wwhite hot hope not to long before that .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah you say that but you are forgetting that Eridan's "magic stick" filled that bitch up wwith wwhite hot hope not to long before that .


It'd be funny if she got pregnant from that. 

I mean troll biology sure is weird, its plausible.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> It'd be funny if she got pregnant from that.
> 
> I mean troll biology sure is weird, its plausible.



Let's not go down this road


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

It's not plausible at all Sunny .

He was attacking her with hope.... 

God damn it sunny why did you have to ruin my good innuendo ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 10, 2011)

Sunny swings and misses

unlike Kanaya


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

Besides the fact that Kanaya is dead....


Dead people can't have kids sunny.

Shocking I know .


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2011)

Aradia says you wrong Platinum.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 10, 2011)

TG: can you show me a little respect and assume any time i say something stupid it just means im temporarily being inexplicably retarded 
TG: thats what a real friend would do

best kid/exile


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 10, 2011)

Clearly this is the correct course of action given the situation.

AR. Best Exile.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 10, 2011)

Dave just said Terezi was her friend  Hussie making this paring more canon every day


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2011)

I love you AR


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 10, 2011)

TG: can you show me a little respect and assume any time i say something stupid it just means im temporarily being inexplicably retarded 
TG: thats what a real friend would do

This is so true.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

> i must explode this ridiculously illegal edifice. 



AR is the best exile.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 10, 2011)

Good ol AR


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 10, 2011)

So it looks like we'll be shifting away from Dave soon. Any guess who's gonna be the focus next?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2011)

100% of my boonbucks are on 4/13 being ' WV: Descend' and with exiles blowing up the vessels leading to WV putting on the ring.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 10, 2011)

Someone's going to put a ring on for the 4/13, I'd bet on it.

Also for those of you who haven't seen my advertising yet, new webcomics mafia game is in the signup stages.



Join for the fun, stay for the nightmares.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 10, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> So it looks like we'll be shifting away from Dave soon. Any guess who's gonna be the focus next?



Terezi and the trolls probably.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 10, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Terezi and the trolls probably.



I'm hoping we'll get most of the focus on Karkat.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just so I can see Gamzee Zillyhoo the poor bastard. God I miss Gamzee.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

Gamzee needs to give someone a face full of Zillywhoo.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> 100% of my boonbucks are on 4/13 being ' WV: Descend' and with exiles blowing up the vessels leading to WV putting on the ring.




 Exiles: Blow Shit Up


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

Guys like the new quote in my sig ?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2011)

Charles Barkley doesn't know shit about hope.

He never was threatened by a psychotic omnipotent dog.

Or lost his legs to a vampire.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFaM75AfT18&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

He is the poet it is HIM.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Charles Barkley doesn't know shit about hope.
> 
> He never was threatened by a psychotic omnipotent dog.



He was threatened by worse actually.

Michael Jordan


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 10, 2011)

wait a second, didnt that guy lose his basketball powers in space jam?

im pretty sure his hope died that time


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 10, 2011)

Space Jam was a fantastic movie.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 10, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> I'm hoping we'll get most of the focus on Karkat.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



"You cannot do it. You cannot Zilly that asshole."


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Space Jam was a fantastic movie.



Oh god yes.

Space Jam was the shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

He lost all his hope. All of it.

He was hopeless until Michael Jordan restored it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh god yes.
> 
> Space Jam was the shit.


I watched Space Jam while having sex last month. It was glorious.

True story.

(The TV was still on at the time and Space Jam came on )


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I watched Space Jam while having sex last month. It was glorious.
> 
> True story.
> 
> (The TV was still on at the time and Space Jam came on )



YOU BASTARD YOU JUST KILLED MY CHILDHOOD


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I watched Space Jam while having sex last month. It was glorious.
> 
> True story.
> 
> (The TV was still on at the time and Space Jam came on )



oh great now i'm going to associate Space Jam with sunny porking .

WHY MUST YOU DESTROY EVERYTHING I LOVE?

Also that's the last quote i'm putting in.... for now .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 11, 2011)

OH GOD MY EYES


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2011)

hey what's that, sunny ruining everything for everyone? business as usual.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> hey what's that, sunny ruining everything for everyone? business as usual.




Guess how many buckets we filled.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunny is officially GarraxCrocodile fanfic tier


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He lost all his hope. All of it.
> 
> He was hopeless until Michael Jordan restored it.



MJ fighting aliens best movie.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunny is officially below Sunny Tier.

I don't even know how the fuck that works but you pulled it off sunny.

You broke the laws of reality with pure turrible.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 11, 2011)

So much sand this thread makes the dessert look like a playground.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I watched Space Jam while having sex last month. It was glorious.
> 
> True story.
> 
> (The TV was still on at the time and Space Jam came on )


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 11, 2011)

I hear mention of Space Jam and then Sunny goes ahead and destroys my childhood


----------



## shit (Apr 11, 2011)

so how about that AR?
best exile or most superior exile?


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunny, you have signed your own death warrant. Congrats. We'll be seeing you within the week.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

Charles Barkley is not amused.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 11, 2011)

shit said:


> so how about that AR?
> best exile or most superior exile?



AR is a man of JUSTICE. 

I am now sort of imagining Dave as a Kamen Rider with AR being his wise mentor figure. Or Judge Dredd, either would do.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah I was picturing Kamen Rider Dave too.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

I like how assholes who aren't even in the RP use the sand phrase.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 11, 2011)

For some reason head canon is now Akainu


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I like how assholes who aren't even in the RP use the sand phrase.



Much like Radioactive Fallout from a nuclear bomb the taint of the sand faget reaches far and wide.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> For some reason head canon is now Akainu



Good. Let this thread be a beacon of JUSTICE to destroy all evil-doers.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 11, 2011)

I loved Space Jam.

Now I will attempt to erase the memories of reading the last 2-3 pages of this thread.



...

Ok, could someone explain why the exiles are blowing up the terminals on purpose/by mistake? Is it necessary for end game (ie like a bird pushing the fledglings out of the nest?)


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

It's part of their plan to get WV to fight Jack.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah I was picturing Kamen Rider Dave too.



Dave was already a Kamen Rider. His previous name was Tendou Souji.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx8_5MhCGeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't remember Tendou being ironic


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 11, 2011)

If Akianu is AR then WV is Coby


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah you say that but you are forgetting that Eridan's "magic stick" filled that bitch up wwith wwhite hot hope not to long before that .



I remember it being fast, unenjoyable for her and anti-climatic

Not to mention he did it with a guy first.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 11, 2011)

German accented Eridan?


----------



## Didi (Apr 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I remember it being fast, unenjoyable for her and anti-climatic
> 
> Not to mention he did it with a guy first.






Oh, banhammer.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I remember it being fast, unenjoyable for her and anti-climatic
> 
> Not to mention he did it with a guy first.



Platinum's status:

[  ]  Not Told
[  ]  Told
[X]  Star Wars: Knight of the TOLD Republic


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 11, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> German accented Eridan?



I showed that to plat he didn't even care


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I remember it being fast, unenjoyable for her and anti-climatic
> 
> Not to mention he did it with a guy first.



Fantastic.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 11, 2011)

> TG: can you show me a little respect and assume any time i say something stupid it just means im temporarily being inexplicably retarded
> TG: thats what a real friend would do





but oh shit ar's going to try blowing up the bec base

that probably won't even work though i guess, i mean it was already brought back together from a billion pieces once before anyway


----------



## Judas (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I watched Space Jam while having sex last month. It was glorious.
> 
> True story.
> 
> (The TV was still on at the time and Space Jam came on )



Damn you to hell.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I remember it being fast, unenjoyable for her and anti-climatic
> 
> Not to mention he did it with a guy first.



this deserves all the rep, all of it.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I remember it being fast, unenjoyable for her and anti-climatic
> 
> Not to mention he did it with a guy first.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 11, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> I don't remember Tendou being ironic



But Dave isn't Japanese now is he.

Also clearly he inherited his trolling skills from him.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I remember it being fast, unenjoyable for her and anti-climatic
> 
> Not to mention he did it with a guy first.



Damn Sylar took my reaction.

Reps regardless.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I remember it being fast, unenjoyable for her and anti-climatic
> 
> Not to mention he did it with a guy first.







> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Banhammer again.



Fuck


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

Well actually he just knocked Sollux back.

The only ones he penetrated with his hope were Fef and Kan .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

Jesus Christ 4/13 can't come fast enough


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

Sollux was the foreplay. 

But it looks like all these SICK BURNS are starting to tear at Platinum.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 11, 2011)

And now the joke's lost it's meaning now that Sunny is prolonging it


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you sunny for killing the joke.

I appreciate it .


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2011)

**


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Well actually he just knocked Sollux back.



That's because eridan is a bottom when it comes to guys, and a no-bottom when it comes to chainsaws.
Too bad he died before he learned what happened to sollux's teeth. The pauper of hope is forever alone.


Also






			
				Definition of Knock back said:
			
		

> The act of some one attempting to pull you but your not interested and you give them the finger
> Eridan :Hey your really nice, you wanna go for a drink some time?
> Sollux :Err sorry not interested.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2011)

the hammer cannot be stopped.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 11, 2011)

Can you do your stated purpose then, and rid us of the Sandy Menace?


----------



## brolmes (Apr 11, 2011)

i wish eridan hadn't died when i was half way through that car edit... completely killed the mood 

the animated parts would have been so beautiful 

i hope we get to see his bubble... maybe aradia won't try to recruit him but there could still be a chance that feferi will pay him a visit

villains being redeemed and people being brought back to life are 2 things that usually make a story turn into a bunch of gay bullshit but hussie could pull it off with ease and make it awesome instead of lame


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Can you do your stated purpose then, and rid us of the Sandy Menace?


Oi, I built this place, I can destroy it just as easily


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

Wait no. Lets try this again.



*Soon these lugs will learn to show you some respect. You  made this town what it is after all. Wasn't nothin' but a bunch of sand and rocks before you got here.  			*


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Can you do your stated purpose then, and rid us of the Sandy Menace?



you don't have enough banhammer point 

Derp


----------



## brolmes (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> nothin' but a bunch of sand


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i wish eridan hadn't died when i was half way through that car edit... completely killed the mood
> 
> the animated parts would have been so beautiful
> 
> ...



I don't think Eridan is going to be redeemed until he fights Rose. Though it would make for a pretty ironic twist if Eridan has to play the hero and stop Rose from doing something at the Green Sun .


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2011)

It was just rocks.

Sunny brought the sand with him.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunny always brings the sand with him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

(Btw, it was originally 'dust and rocks', I changed it for sand for you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) )


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

Sylar said:


> It was just rocks.
> 
> Sunny brought the sand with him.





Platinum said:


> Sunny always brings the sand with him.






* 	 			How many times do I have to tell you. I made this town.  			*​


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 11, 2011)

You cannot do it. You cannot smash that sanddot


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

*Sunny implying that he is important*


----------



## brolmes (Apr 11, 2011)

seems more like kind of a wild and unsupported claim than an implication really


----------



## zenieth (Apr 11, 2011)

Wasn't it Black Smoke who won the section


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Well actually he just knocked Sollux back.
> 
> The only ones he penetrated with his hope were Fef and Kan .



Way to ruin a good joke.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Way to ruin a good joke.



Good.

Less moronic Eridan Jokes can only be a good thing.

Why don't we all talk about AR being awesome?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Wasn't it Black Smoke who won the section




What did I just say about building this town?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 11, 2011)

A lot of sand


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Good.
> 
> Less moronic Eridan Jokes can only be a good thing.
> 
> Why don't we all talk about AR being awesome?



It was a good joke. You're just mad at it. 

We're talking about AR being awesome. Half our posts are about what's happening and the other half are about.... well I don't even need to say it.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 11, 2011)

It's cut right down the middle.


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Wasn't it Black Smoke who won the section



Nah it was Sunny 
We were doing a team campaign to better our chances of obtaining the ultimate reward, in case one of us failed.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 11, 2011)

Now Sunny will have appropriate song playing in his cp whenever he accesses it


----------



## Arishem (Apr 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> A lot of sand


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICSNhMSaVgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sylar (Apr 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcW0FNS1L8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2011)

I know you enjoy whatever feeling of self-importance you can squander but if you hadn't made the MSPA thread and worked on the section, I would have. I was the one who convinced you to make a thread in the first place anyway


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 11, 2011)

*Sunny's Status*
[ ] Not Told
[ ] Told
[√] Fucking TVold


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I know you enjoy whatever feeling of self-importance you can squander but if you hadn't made the MSPA thread and worked on the section, I would have. I was the one who convinced you to make a thread in the first place anyway


Sure, you were the Wozniak to my Jobs when we made this thread.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2011)

did

did you just equate the mspa thread to apple?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunny is a special kind of terrible.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 11, 2011)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICSNhMSaVgk[/YOUTUBE]



ahahahahahaha


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sure, you were the Wozniak to my Jobs when we made this thread.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> did
> 
> did you just equate the mspa thread to apple?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 11, 2011)

I hate to say this, but Sunny does deserve some cred. He won the MSPA section.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 11, 2011)

Only because the rest of us were too lazy.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 11, 2011)

the mspa section was more interesting than the webcomics section

responsibility for the change should carry some kind of negative score


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

Making it MSPA only and made a permanent section was impossible. So its a labeling/forum politics issue.

It still pretty much can be. Just make any MSPA thread you want with the tag [MSPA] or [Homestuck] and boom, you're in business.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 11, 2011)

I  take a nice nap and I wake up to see we're talking about the importance of Sunny instead of Homestuck  I am disappoint in all of you smh.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 11, 2011)

No, Sunny is talking about the importance of Sunny. The rest of us are ignoring him


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I  take a nice nap and I wake up to see we're talking about the importance of Sunny instead of Homestuck  I am disappoint in all of you smh.


*The most important member in the MSPA thread fondly regards the miracle of a new beginning.*


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 11, 2011)

Any predictions for 4/13?

Reveal fate of the Derp


----------



## Arishem (Apr 11, 2011)

The odious sand has been revealed for what he is.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 11, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Any predictions for 4/13?
> 
> Reveal fate of the Derp




hopefully jack breaks out of aradia's shit and proceeds to stab the fuck out of reality

slaying a big black nurgle or two in the process

that or i hope either slick or another exile ascends in some way


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> No, Sunny is talking about the importance of Sunny. The rest of us are ignoring him



Good to know 



Ishamael said:


> Any predictions for 4/13?
> 
> Reveal fate of the Derp




I kinda hope it will be the kids warping to the trollverse but I think that might be coming 6/12 , I think it's a exiles walkabout.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> hopefully jack breaks out of aradia's shit and proceeds to stab the fuck out of reality
> 
> slaying a big black nurgle or two in the process
> 
> that or i hope either slick or another exile ascends in some way





Bro he already did remember. Last we saw of Jack he was wonder where the hell Aradia went after he broke out of the time spell.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Bro he already did remember. Last we saw of Jack he was wonder where the hell Aradia went after he broke out of the time spell.



but i want to see the rampage following his escape


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> but i want to see the rampage following his escape



Jack already blew up everything.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 12, 2011)

*Any word on those God Tier Hoddies?*

The hoddies are in progress. They are being produced right now. It has taken a long time to get them going, because everyone is busy all the time. (everyone = 2 people) But they will be cool.

Only the Breath and Light ones first (John's and Vriska's). Other(s) will be available soon after.

Also there will be some t-shirts with those designs too, because...... why not??

Also, there will be some other stuff.


Interesting .

Wonder if this means we will get everyone else's hoodies before they god tier or if someone else besides Aradia is going god tier in the near future.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 12, 2011)

Platinum before the fateful chainsaw...


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I hate to say this, but Sunny does deserve some cred. He won the MSPA section.



We helped


----------



## brolmes (Apr 12, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Jack already blew up everything.



i mean the rest of the rampage not just the parts that already happened

too many trolls are still alive


----------



## Sylar (Apr 12, 2011)

Everyone just needs to admit that we all want to see Jack cut Eridan in half.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 12, 2011)

He's already in half.

You mean quarters


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 12, 2011)

Guys, I really think that we should cut it out.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, our puns are beggining to be ass-halfed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, the quality has seriously been sliced.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 12, 2011)

*SIGN*

Can't we do some baseless speculating instead of repeating the same fucking jokes from yesterday?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *SIGN*
> 
> Can't we do some baseless speculating instead of repeating the same fucking jokes from yesterday?



That's what we're doing.

Eridan's body is quite baseless.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 12, 2011)

Eridan is beta as hell.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 12, 2011)

4/13 where I am so hopefully mega awesome update within 24h?


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 12, 2011)

I had a dream recently about the 4/13 flash. I remember the big details:

1. Gamzee's left half is revealed to be maimed like a harlequin, possibly from a half dead Nepeta. This makes a parallel to the first two sprites.

2. Sollux blocks the Zillyhoo because:
A. Saves his friend​B. Reunites him w/ Feferi​C. He was doomed anyway​3. Jack kills Rose, John pulls a corspesmooch, revive successful. 

4. Somehow, Equius and Eridan are revived as their dream selves.

5. Dave fills in for Rose in the Green Sun mission, solving his existential crisis and POSSIBLY going God Teir.

6. Short cut of Jade p to her ass in tadpoles.

7. Emo Jadesprite warps to Jack, begging to be killed, Jack can't do it.

8. Scratch and Slick reveal Lord English.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 12, 2011)

And here we go, ten hours into 4/13.

Anything could happen.

Anytime.

Anywhere.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> And here we go, ten hours into 4/13.
> 
> Anything could happen.
> 
> ...



You do realize Hussie doesn't live in Tomorrowland right?

We're still on good ol' April 12.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't really think we are going to get anything TOO big.

Didn't hussie say not to expect anything major?


----------



## brolmes (Apr 12, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> And here we go, ten hours into 4/13.
> 
> Anything could happen.
> 
> ...



any time and any where that isn't austalitime or australiwhere maybe


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah this is enough time to finish the Dave/Terezi log.

Then cut to exiles.


----------



## geG (Apr 12, 2011)

Around what time was Jack: Ascend posted last year?

In Hussietime, not crazy futureland time


----------



## brolmes (Apr 12, 2011)

i doubt it would be at the same time of day 

surely we haven't gone that deep yet


----------



## Platinum (Apr 12, 2011)

At best I think we are getting another walk around game as the exiles and maybe a small flash at the end of it.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 12, 2011)

lol TV and tomorrowland/death island


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 12, 2011)

Any of you got the link to the MSPA update program? I'm having to use my old computer for the week since I broke my new computer's power cable and the new one doesn't get in until friday

And I'd like my friendly neighborhood update nepeta to pounce and let me know when 4/13 arrives


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 12, 2011)

The Inferno King


----------



## brolmes (Apr 12, 2011)

is that thing worth it?

i only really check for updates in the morning and at night... seems to work fine for me

also do the notifactions show up when a full screen program is running?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 12, 2011)

No they do not homestuck.

They pop up but you wont see them until you exit said program.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 12, 2011)

mine usually knock my fullscreen out.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 12, 2011)

what OS do you two use sincre it'sa different for you both?

maybe there is an option to pick qwhich of those two things happens?

i'm not sure whether an update would be a nice surprise while working on some full screen shit or a pain uin the fucking balls when i'm trying to play this humourous dark crusade shit or whatever


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 12, 2011)

Windows 7.


----------



## geG (Apr 12, 2011)

I still like my f5stuck


----------



## brolmes (Apr 12, 2011)

i get the feeling it would start making me fiend for updates like an evenr worse junkie scumfuck thanever before


----------



## Arishem (Apr 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## brolmes (Apr 13, 2011)

Arishem said:


> [/SPOILER]



holy shit that's so fucking beautiful

might need to make a gif of it scrolling from top to bottom on some rainy day, or someone should


----------



## Pipe (Apr 13, 2011)

Awesome and it's already 4/13 in normal time where is my update.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2011)

Need my fix man


----------



## zenieth (Apr 13, 2011)

Crack whoring


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

New Album + AR dealing out JUSTICE is all I require today.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

So Platinum request a "Sometimes Eridan Thinks" comic without any jokes about things being in half and I have artfully obliged him.


*Spoiler*: _Eridan thinks as well!_ 





    

(I do have another version Plat )


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Give me the other fucking version Cad .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2011)

UPDATE UPDATE


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2011)

dead kitty


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 13, 2011)

UPDAVTE          .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

HUSSIE THAT IS NOT WHAT I WANTED ON 4/13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nepeta


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

Let us all take off our kitty hats to meowrn the loss of very dear purrson


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 13, 2011)

Nepeta   

Also I love Terezi's description of lagislacerators, they sound just like warhammer inquisitors.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like Karkat's influence on the trolls is really out of control. Vriska and Terezi both are nowhere near ready to becoming a proper troll. Probably never will be, now that the kids have gotten to them too.

Hope to god they don't kill each other


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Thread title needs to be changed to The Nepeta Memorial Thread.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Terezi is pussying out too.

No surprise there.

Eridan and Gamzee are the only real trolls.


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 13, 2011)

It's so hard growing up as a troll.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 13, 2011)

Well on the bright side there's no troll empire left to cull them for failing to learn proper troll mannerisms.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

And Gamzee bonked her in the chest as well to kill her.

That is pretty fucking brutal.


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Terezi is pussying out too.
> 
> No surprise there.
> 
> Eridan and Gamzee are the only real trolls.



Equius is probably horrible enough to qualify as a real troll, albeit for dissimilar reasons.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 13, 2011)

Dave's last line.


Fuck the what


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Anasazi said:


> Equius is probably horrible enough to qualify as a real troll, albeit for dissimilar reasons.



Equius was probably too tolerant of the lower bloods.

Especially for how seriously he took the hierarchy.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

My new set has 200% more JUSTICE in it .


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 13, 2011)

So much JUSTICE


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2011)

So much JUSTICE and EXPLOSIONS


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2011)

AR- Aimless Rider
Friend of Justice. And Explosions


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

It feels odd being without an Eridan set.

But it's worth it.

AR is the best exile.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2011)

Platinum's not wearing an Eridan set 

My world view has

fallen apart.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

You got to pull yourself together TV .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 13, 2011)

What do you guys make of the end of the convo?

TG: does luck actually matter
GC: >


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Luck does matter.

Though smh this is a fight where no one is going to kill the other.

Hopefully Gamzee comes in and gives the loser a face full of zilly.


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2011)

It was just a reference to Vriska having all the luck, all of it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 13, 2011)

No but he just referenced the next convo he's going to have. And it doesn't fit in context.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2011)

clearly timefuckery.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 13, 2011)

Well yeah but she'd have smelled a changeover to a different Dave. >.>


Possible timeline knowledge leaching?

Or exile reading in on convo on wrong Dave causing him to say 'retarded shit that doesnt make any sense'?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2011)

2nd year anniversary of Homestuck. oooooooooops turns out i was too busy to make a feature length animated film to celebrate the milestone about 1 hour ago via web

andrewhussie


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 13, 2011)

HUUUSSSSSSIEEEEEEE!!!!413




The update was interesting anyway.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 13, 2011)

NEPETA DON'T YOU DIE ON ME

YOU'RE JUST TAKING A CATNAP RIGHT?

RIGHT?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 13, 2011)

so Gamzee was smart enough to try to frame Vriska with the 8-ball and poster ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2011)

Of course not, Terezi just hasn't realised Gamzee's involvement yet.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 13, 2011)

Recent Hussie twitter update:

#EMBARRASSMENT 8 minutes ago via web 

Huh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 13, 2011)

Look at the tweet below it.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 13, 2011)

I did but you had already posted it (or similar tweet) so I ignored it :/


----------



## shit (Apr 13, 2011)

terezi or vriska, just kill one of them off already
all they're good for nowadays is wasting time


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 13, 2011)

terezi monologue for 4/13


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww Terezi and Vriska are pretty close personality wise.


----------



## shit (Apr 13, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> terezi monologue for 4/13



I don't think there could be a more disappointing scenario


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 13, 2011)

shit said:


> I don't think there could be a more disappointing scenario



Exactly :33

To be honest, I don't expect a Flash for today. Hussie always releases them one day late.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Dave's last line.
> 
> 
> Fuck the what



To echo Terezi's  line of Luck doesn't matter from before?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well yeah but she'd have smelled a changeover to a different Dave. >.>
> 
> 
> Possible timeline knowledge leaching?
> ...



Or maybe a future Dave travelled to the time of the Exiles and has now stolen AR's terminals.


----------



## shit (Apr 13, 2011)

christ guys, it's just an offhanded comment
I think you're making way too big a deal about it, implying he'd need all this foreknowledge to say that


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 13, 2011)

Why do I get this feeling that when Dave pesters Current Terezi she'll end up dead


----------



## zenieth (Apr 13, 2011)

Nepeta's dead, John's dead, Terezi is in monologue mode and shit is being shit.


----------



## shit (Apr 13, 2011)

fussy fangs gonna fuss


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## shit (Apr 13, 2011)

is that supposed to be the hope symbol on his shirt, or the aquarius?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 13, 2011)

hope I think


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

It's Erijohn


----------



## brolmes (Apr 13, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Why do I get this feeling that when Dave pesters Current Terezi she'll end up dead



but he was just talking to future terezi

how could current terezi die


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't see why the hope symbol would be infinity.

Then again what can even symbolize hope in the first place?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I don't see why the hope symbol would be infinity.
> 
> Then again what can even symbolize hope in the first place?



The Crest of Hope from Digimon?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-q9cSRsmh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-q9cSRsmh8[/YOUTUBE]



All is forgiven sunny


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol Digimon.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 13, 2011)

I return from classes and check for 4/13 update hoping for an awesome flash and just see big chatlogs with Terezi.


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2011)

TG: does luck actually matter 
GC: >


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 13, 2011)

Well on formspring Hussie did say he was running behind for the big update


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> It's Erijohn



Another thing Eridan only gets to be half of.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Terezi always disappoints Pipe .

Anyways Hussie already told us to expect nothing major.

We might get an album and more Terezi speak but that's probably it.


----------



## geG (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's Andrew's twitter post on the subject:



> 2nd year anniversary of Homestuck. oooooooooops turns out i was too busy to make a feature length animated film to celebrate the milestone



So yeah, no flash today


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Vriska and Terezi drama on 4/13

Hussie knows what the people want .


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2011)

terezi is the only thing worth thinging


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

To cap this off he will probably transition to Tavros doing nothing in the afterlife.

an exciting day to be sure.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 13, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I return from classes and check for 4/13 update hoping for an awesome flash and just see big chatlogs with Terezi.





BEST ANNIVERSARY EVER


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

Wouldn't....he have the "breath" symbol on his outfit?


----------



## Pipe (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't stand the way Terezi types, it hurts my head.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Watch as Hussie pulls a flash out of his ass and surprises the fuck out of all of us.

It won't happen but I can never fully count it out.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2011)

GRIMDARK, YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!


----------



## brolmes (Apr 13, 2011)

THAT'S A NICE HOOD THOUGH


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

Leonard Church is now my head canon for Orphaner Dualscar now. And so I came up with this...



> Dear Ms. Mindfang
> 
> I don't give a DAMN about your flirtatious black rom and your constant interruptions of my work. Have you forgotten ma'am, we are all under the command of the empress. We are in a fight amongst our own race for the very survival of the roots of our species. I feel I must remind you that it is undeniable, and may I say a fundamental quality of troll, that when faced with emotions, every alternative is preferable.
> 
> From the Naval Commander of her highness, Orphaner Dualscar



Those who don't watch RvB won't get it, but those who do should.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 13, 2011)

Good stuff Cad.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 13, 2011)

Church


----------



## Arishem (Apr 13, 2011)

Play them off, troll cat! 










​


----------



## zenieth (Apr 13, 2011)

Farewell Nepeta, we knew you were dead about two months ago but now we have the confirmation.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 13, 2011)

Its like Christmas and only getting socks. 

Oh and a dead cat.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 13, 2011)

Mabye...

Just mabye...

Her heart powers will prevail.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmmm...

rogue of heart...
with no blood...

Knight of blood may be able to revive her?

oh yessssss!


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 13, 2011)

Nepeta can survive as only a heart.

Karkat will eventually cut her chest open and transplant it into one of the dead trolls reviving nepeta.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 13, 2011)

this page is fucking with my head when considering the impending reset and the possibility of the trolls universe really being just a different evolutionary version of the kids universe

a universe reaching through reality to talk to another version of itself that doesn't really exist yet because it can't be both versions of itself at the same time

jesus it's like talking to a ghost dimension and shit where a ghost version of you is there from when you died a hundred zillion years ago


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Buhhhhh_


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 14, 2011)

What the fuck Cad

What the fuck


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 14, 2011)

Lich Princess Nepeta.

There can only be one :33


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

Nepeta is not dead. She is only slumbering .


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder if there is a Nepeta one of these.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 14, 2011)

Exit

Disk 2 is missing

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT


----------



## geG (Apr 14, 2011)

Hahahaha yes I love this


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

HUSSIE WITH THE FUCKING INCREDIBLE FLASH


----------



## Stroev (Apr 14, 2011)

shut thef fucuk up you whiners


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 14, 2011)

Hussie you magnificent bastard


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh cool update.

...

Halfway point?

I guess people are gonna be combing the flash for clues.

EDIT: Seriously has a whole new layer of META just been added to this story?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 14, 2011)

You mean combing?


----------



## Pipe (Apr 14, 2011)

Gog damn you Hussie


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

Hussie is the ultimate troll


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2011)

Resident Stuck?

Biostuck?

Homehazard?

Home Evil?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 14, 2011)

Now where on earth did he put that disk?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> rogue of heart...
> with no blood...
> ...



she should have nine lives to spare


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 14, 2011)

Stroev said:


> You mean combing?



Yeah  I edited it though.

May as well add to the cries of HUSSSSIE!


----------



## Stroev (Apr 14, 2011)

Always the ace speller. 

And now to drink some delicious tears of try-hard fans. Mmm so good, so good on my drums tongue.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 14, 2011)

Hussie's face here. NOW!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 14, 2011)

Its weird though.

The flash implied we're up to the end of act 5

But he said with his formsprings and whatnot there's quite a bit more left to act 5


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 14, 2011)

Act 5 Part 3


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you guys are reading a little too much into this flash .

I just took it as "lol you need to wait for a flash"


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 14, 2011)

Platinum doesn't want to get to the _bottom_ of the issue, so he tries to undercut us
Alas, he is debunked


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 14, 2011)

Platinum has a point. However this is Homestuck, where reasonable explanations, are, at best a punchline to a bad joke.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Platinum doesn't want to get to the _bottom_ of the issue, so he tries to undercut us
> Alas, he is debunked


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2011)

_Welcome to the RELENTLESSLY LIGHTHEARTED world of Homestuck. Good luck._

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPVrizQOma4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 14, 2011)

I see you have a sharp eye for my puns, but not for your shirts.


For you see, there's a little bit of lipstick on you.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

insert screaming of Andrew's last name here complete with caps, underline, bolded font and raised to a larger font size.


----------



## shit (Apr 14, 2011)

mfw 2nd anniversary of homestuck


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 14, 2011)

Next update is HussieQuest looking through his shit for Disk 2.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Next update is HussieQuest looking through his hit for Disk 2.



It will be the next intermission  which sucks because I had the ability to skip through the first one


----------



## Sylar (Apr 14, 2011)

Why would you skip the intermission? The last one was amazing.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

Ms. Paint Intermission needs to happen.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 14, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Why would you skip the intermission? The last one was amazing.



The first time I skipped it, I skipped alot of stuff my first time reading through actually  . But on my second read through I got everything


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 14, 2011)

DISK 2 IS MISSING IT'S OVER NO MORE HOMESTUCK TIME TO /WRIST.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, Hussie wrote a lot

hip-hop LPs I've heard rated best to worst


----------



## shit (Apr 14, 2011)

> Don't go boasting to your neighbors that your slave can pick cotton ten times faster than theirs. It's unbecoming. Just enjoy the fluffy yield of his furious hands, while you wait and pray for Abe Lincoln to gently stroke his beard and relieve you of your bigotry.


I              lol'd


----------



## brolmes (Apr 14, 2011)

the scourge's black inches would rip red miles through derse at this point

although i did laugh


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2011)

Did I just read that correctly or did I just witnessed the breakdown of the machine himself?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 14, 2011)

Hussie has given us so much in such a little time. He truly deserves to slow down the pace if he wants to. People who bitch about it are fagets.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 14, 2011)

He's our loving father.

And we've been spoiled rotten.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Apr 14, 2011)

Weaning us off the crack.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 14, 2011)

Jade looks so cute in homestuck's avy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 14, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Weaning us off the crack.



So caring


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2011)

HUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-


You're an angel and I love you and you deserve the right to take it as fast as you want. :33


----------



## brolmes (Apr 14, 2011)

i read that whole giant post he wrote and it sounds like he lives like more of a bum than some of the posters here


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 14, 2011)

O wait, go ahead and click insert disc 2 under the last update


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 14, 2011)

Doc Scratch has disc 2.  We're going meta-meta.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

The Huss is human. So yeah I don't mind if he wants to slow down a bit some times. 

Better than him ragequiting homestuck .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 14, 2011)

If that ever happens...

>Hussie Ragequit Homestuck


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think Hussie would ever do that.

He would troll us in a far more sadistic way.

Like a 10,000 page Squiddles Intermission


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 14, 2011)

Ms. Paint, I lost Disk Two. Have you seen it? 

Of course I don't remember where I put it. That's what makes it lost.

That was the first place I looked, honey. You're not being helpful.

DON'T TALK TO ME LIKE THAT, WOMAN.

etc.


----------



## Laxus (Apr 14, 2011)

Disk two is under the bed



but there's too many scratches on it, the system won't recognize it


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

Laxus said:


> Disk two is under the bed
> 
> 
> 
> but there's too many scratches on it, the system won't recognize it



Thus we follow Hussie's incredibly convoluted quest to go to the store and get some disc scratch fixer.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Thus we follow Hussie's incredibly convoluted quest to go to the store and get some disc scratch fixer.



I'm beyond 0kay with this.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm 0kay with it as well.

I actually hope hussie does something like it .


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 14, 2011)

Currently active members Viewing This Thread: 4 (3 members and 1 guests)

IT DOESN'T STOP KEEP


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone else notice that Hussie linked this

"From The Morning Heat" by _Craft Spells_

On the top banner of the site.

I take full credit for linking and pestering him about how he liked the vid on formspring.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm betting he'll do something super meta due to the bitching. And the metaness will lead to more bitching.

Furthering the downward spiral leading to him hating his fanbase more.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 14, 2011)

I think we should discuss the circles at the bottom of the "disc 2 missing" page.



Those circles clearly represent the acts of Homestuck. Disc one has 6 circles representing the first 5 arcs of Homestuck, with Act 5 getting 2 circles for being divided in two parts. Red color represents the kids and blue represents the trolls.

However, Act 6 and 7 have different color than red. I wonder what they mean. The green circle makes me think about LE's coat, so that's my theory for now. I have no idea about the white circle though.

By the way, since disc 2 contains only two acts, this may probably mean that the end of act 5 could be soon.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

Hussie said on Formspring that their is still a bit left of Act 5 IIRC.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 14, 2011)

This post was deleted by the poster for retrospectional irrelevance.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 14, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I think we should discuss the circles at the bottom of the "disc 2 missing" page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



white's probably something to do with first guardians/scratch


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Thus we follow Hussie's incredibly convoluted quest to go to the store and get some disc scratch fixer.



The metadary journey, to Radio Shack!


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 14, 2011)

So he gets to RadioShack or whatever and spends 20 pages looking for the right aisle...
Then spend a while selecting the best ...
Then when it has trouble scanning, he trys to run of with it...
Next thing you know, it's Jailbreak, except the main guy is Hussie and it actually finishes.

Best intermission ever.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> So he gets to RadioShack or whatever and spends 20 pages looking for the right aisle...
> Then spend a while selecting the best ...
> Then when it has trouble scanning, he trys to run of with it...
> Next thing you know, it's Jailbreak, except the main guy is Hussie and it actually finishes.
> ...



So good it must be canon 

1,000 post


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I like how assholes who aren't even in the RP use the sand phrase.



I like how everyone called you a sand faget you didn't even know why. When you fucking invented your own nickname.

Sunny, I heard Oxford was adding you to the dictionary. They need a word for "vastly worse than terrible"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 14, 2011)

Dude, I had totally forgotten about that log because I was marginally drunk at the time 

So when people were calling me that I was for a while "Ummmm....wat? Where did bloody sand come from? Is this a 'sandy vagina' type joke? "


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 14, 2011)

Do people besides the rpers follow the RP ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't you understand he had this planned all along. This will tie into the end of problem sleuth. The hysterical dame who is calling is Ms. Paint. She's freaking out over losing the disk.

IT ALL MAKES SENSE. ALL OF IT!!!!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 14, 2011)

I would laugh my ass off if Hussie randomly just finished up Bard Quest or Jailbreak.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 14, 2011)

Well Jailbreak he more or less finished with PS. Well no. He never said what happened to the pony, the elves and the guy in the new game after you killed yourself.

But I'd love if he went back to those and busted out with Hussnasty art.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 14, 2011)

speaking of which did anyone find whistles online yet?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Do people besides the rpers follow the RP ?



speaking of which, you still need to post our log


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 14, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> speaking of which, you still need to post our log



KK let me make a post about me running away from the imp.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 14, 2011)

Speaking of which, tonight I'm finally free (for a day or two) so I'll finish my photoshopping and try and get as much done as I can before I have to study for next week's finals.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 14, 2011)

NEW ALBUM GOGOGOGOGO


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 14, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> NEW ALBUM GOGOGOGOGO



reps where reps deserve 

I need to spread it around more


----------



## brolmes (Apr 14, 2011)

so who's paying this time


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

New Album time.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 14, 2011)

this doesn't have black rose green sun or that jack noir theme remix does it? 

who would even make such a conkteasing news post?

heat is pretty intense past the 1 minute mark

clockwork is making my ears go all weird

pretty awesome

this is high quality music

frogs has some beautiful sounding sounds

and frost

god these are all fucking great ambient shit


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I need to spread it around more



don't worry I did it for you


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 14, 2011)

Heat is fucking amazing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 14, 2011)

Someone upload. Atm too drained to rip.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 14, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> don't worry I did it for you



such good friends


----------



## brolmes (Apr 14, 2011)

trying too hard not to fap to frogs

maybe later


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 14, 2011)

Clockwork should play when Dave goes God tier it will be epic beyond belief.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 14, 2011)

someone is whispering something in rain, hidden in with the rain sounds

you hear it best between 3:25 and 3:35

most noticably just after 3:30


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 14, 2011)

Still  in terms of songs to quality ratio imo.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll send you all a link once I finish d/ling and re-uping it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

So much good music .

Also Felt Album is still the best album .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So much good music .
> 
> Also Felt Album is still the best album .



Vol 5 and AlterniaBound tie for me.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So much good music .
> 
> Also Felt Album is still the best album .



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EluxF0YH8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 14, 2011)

English is still


----------



## Platinum (Apr 14, 2011)

English shits on the competition .


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 14, 2011)

Rain is probably my favorite song. 

And no fair guys, using English as a point of comparison


----------



## brolmes (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Waveblade (Apr 14, 2011)

Sweet new album, thanks for the heads up.

The cover is so pretty


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 14, 2011)

Uploading is at 75% or so right now. I'll be sending out links when it's done.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 14, 2011)

New album? Sweetness.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 14, 2011)

Best. Day. Ever.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 14, 2011)

Damn Heat sounds so good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 14, 2011)

Cadrien, have you uploaded it yet?


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 14, 2011)

Sending links.

EDIT: That should be it, send me a VM if I missed you.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Cadrien


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks.

Now I will buy album tonight. Which one should I get?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 15, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Sending links.
> 
> EDIT: That should be it, send me a VM if I missed you.



A true bro

Waveblade buy Strife.


----------



## geG (Apr 15, 2011)

lol they accidentally uploaded Wind backwards 

The correct version is up on bandcamp now


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 15, 2011)

I noticed that too and did a double take when I opened the zip file


----------



## brolmes (Apr 15, 2011)

i was wondering why they gave john's song a time effect instead of dave's


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 15, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Sending links.
> 
> EDIT: That should be it, send me a VM if I missed you.



_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Cadrien again._

Fuck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

Don't worry, I repped him.

And my rep power is about 10x yours.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Don't worry, I repped him.
> 
> And my rep power is about 10x yours.



Skinny people and their rep power.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

The two year anniversary of HS has come and gone. Not as much fanfare in-story about it as I'd hoped, but at least it got a nod. Remember when games came on multiple disks? You always were asked to swap during a kind of peculiar and underwhelming moment, like walking through a thing, or talking to a guy. Sometimes it was shortly after you got an airship, or something.

I had plans to do something a little more mesmerizing, like last year, but started running out of time. So I revised the plans, then ran out of time for THOSE too. And so on, til I said screw it. Disc 1 probably wouldn't have been able to fit another hefty animation in it anyway. Those discs are only like what, 700 MB?? 

Guys might of been reading a little too much into the disc thing as I said .


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2011)

So the correct version is in Cadrien's upload?


Sweet btw, thanks Brodrien.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2011)

Cheers Cad, you are good people.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

He definitely is.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 15, 2011)

Cad is the king of this section he is the Anti-Sunny.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 15, 2011)

^ Sigging


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2011)

Does anyone know how to reverse a reverse song? Because that's the version of Wind I got from Cadrien.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey, what I gave you all is what the official download was. 

That said, it would seem that there was an error 

I'll see if I can reverse it in audacity and re up Wind re reversed for you all.


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

am I the only one who didn't like English? 

I liked Eldritch much more


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, now feel pawful about it.


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2011)

Eldritch was pretty fucking cool

But English is where it's at


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

feeling pretty pawful

I srsly don't get the appeal of the song
it falls kinda flat to me, but eh


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 15, 2011)

Right here is the unreversed version of Wind. I'm afraid that the audio may have been slightly affected by audacity and it may peak at some point in the song, but the over all quality is still intact.

Actually, fuck it. I found out I can redownload the thing. So once that's done, I'll up the better quality one.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 15, 2011)

shit said:


> feeling pretty pawful
> 
> I srsly don't get the appeal of the song
> it falls kinda flat to me, but eh



Cmon on man you gotta open your heart to good music but I understand there are plenty of other fish in the sea.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 15, 2011)

shit said:


> am I the only one who didn't like English?
> 
> I liked Eldritch much more



same

i figured english was just so popular cause it's le's theme and that fact somehow mystifies people while they listen, like people thinking of all the shit they'll get at christmas when they hear christmas songs, even though christmas songs are bullshit

eldritch, rhapsody in green, chartreuse rewind, apocryphal antithesis, all these are better than english


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2011)

English is cool because it really sounds like a final boss battle theme.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 15, 2011)

Alright: here is the corrected version of Wind at max quality.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)

I've finished my first MSPA custom skin, thought you guys would want to take a look.



If you have any suggestions for what would make a good theme, let me know. I know there's different versions of mspa, so maybe there's a specific character or picture I should use.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 15, 2011)

You know that you're gonna get requests for probably every character in Homestuck right? That's a total of 24 or so themes my friend


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Alright: here is the corrected version of Wind at max quality.


Good person

Best friend


Caelus said:


> I've finished my first MSPA custom skin, thought you guys would want to take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any suggestions for what would make a good theme, let me know. I know there's different versions of mspa, so maybe there's a specific character or picture I should use.


I'll get back to you on that.

But I'd say check out the fanart thread, there's a bunch of good shit we've posted there.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)

That's fine, I can narrow it down to a few good ones. I don't mean 1 skin per character, but maybe there are groups of characters from each series or something.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

If formatted, this might make a good banner. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

Or this one.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)

I could make it extra wide, since Kakashi is a wide skin anyway. I'll test some things out today. Any ideas for what would make good "new post" "old post" icons? I just used some faces for the first skin.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> same
> 
> i figured english was just so popular cause it's le's theme and that fact somehow mystifies people while they listen, like people thinking of all the shit they'll get at christmas when they hear christmas songs, even though christmas songs are bullshit
> 
> eldritch, rhapsody in green, chartreuse rewind, apocryphal antithesis, all these are better than english



chartreuse rewind is a favourite, i'll admit.

and yeah, Lord English, come out come out wherever you are!


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)

I like the font they use.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 15, 2011)

That is an adorable Nepeta :33

But I think it would be better if we used a banner featuring the entire cast, if possible.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 15, 2011)

a felt / english theme would be good

pool balls everywhere


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)

It would be insanely thin, as there's a maximum width for the banner. It would have a height of 166 pixels.

Also, made these icons for the Homestuck skin:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 15, 2011)

I would like a Homestuck skin based on the kids' guardians.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I would like a Homestuck skin based on the kids' guardians.




I don't do personal requests. I make a general one, and anyone with less than basic knowledge and 5 minutes to spare can alter the code 


*Homestuck Skin:*


```
@-moz-document domain("narutoforums.com") {


body { 
background-image: url("http://i.imgur.com/cV7JA.jpg") !important;
background-attachment: fixed !important;
background-repeat: fixed !important;
background-position: fixed !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #000000 !important;
color: #5b5551 !important;
font: 10pt "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
margin: 0px !important;
padding: 0px !important;
}
a:link, body_alink { 
color: #737373 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
a:visited, body_avisited { 
color: #737373 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover, a:active, body_ahover { 
color: #53CF15 !important;
text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.page { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #090909 !important;
color: #5b5551 !important;
}
td, th, p, li { 
font: 8pt "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.tborder { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #000000 !important;
color: #656565 !important;
border: 1px solid #1e1e1e !important;
}
.tcat { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/gradients/gradient_tcat.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0d0d0d !important;
color: #737373 !important;
font: 700 11px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
border-bottom: 1px solid #161616 !important;
}
.tcat a:link, .tcat_alink { 
color: #737373 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
.tcat a:visited, .tcat_avisited { 
color: #737373 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
.tcat a:hover, .tcat a:active, .tcat_ahover { 
color: #53CF15 !important;
text-decoration: underline;
}
.thead { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/gradients/gradient_tcat.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #141414 !important;
color: #7d7d7d !important;
font: 10px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
border-bottom: 1px solid #1b1b1b !important;
}
.thead a:link, .thead_alink { 
color: #7d7d7d !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.thead a:visited, .thead_avisited { 
color: #7d7d7d !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.thead a:hover, .thead a:active, .thead_ahover { 
color: #53CF15 !important;
text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.tfoot { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/gradients/gradient_tcat.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0d0d0d !important;
color: #7d7d7d !important;
}
.tfoot a:link, .tfoot_alink { 
color: #7d7d7d !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.tfoot a:visited, .tfoot_avisited { 
color: #7d7d7d !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.tfoot a:hover, .tfoot a:active, .tfoot_ahover { 
color: #53CF15 !important;
text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.alt1, .alt1Active { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0d0d0d !important;
color: #5b5551 !important;
font: 9pt/16px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.alt2, .alt2Active { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0d0d0d !important;
color: #5b5551 !important;
font: 8pt/16px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.inlinemod { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #010712 !important;
color: #5d5d5d !important;
}
.wysiwyg { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #f5f5ff !important;
color: #000000 !important;
font: 8pt "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
textarea, .bginput { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0b0b0b !important;
color: #505d70 !important;
font: 700 8pt "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
border: 1px solid #252525 !important;
}
.bginput option, .bginput optgroup { 
font-size: 8pt !important;
font-family: "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.button { 
font: 10px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
select { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0b0b0b !important;
color: #505d70 !important;
font: 700 10px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
border: 1px solid #252525 !important;
}
option, optgroup { 
font-size: 10px !important;
font-family: "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.smallfont { 
font: 8pt "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.time { 
color: #656565 !important;
}
.navbar { 
font: 11px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
}
.highlight { 
color: #ff0000 !important;
font-weight: 700 !important;
}
.fjsel { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #3e5c92 !important;
color: #e0e0f6 !important;
}
.fjdpth0 { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #f7f7f7 !important;
color: #000000 !important;
}
.panel { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #121212 !important;
color: #656565 !important;
padding: 10px !important;
border: 1px solid #2a2a2a !important;
}
.panelsurround { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #1c1c1c !important;
color: #656565 !important;
}
legend { 
color: #767676 !important;
font: 10px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
padding: 2px !important;
}
.vbmenu_control { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/gradients/gradient_tcat.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0d0d0d !important;
color: #737373 !important;
font: 700 11px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
white-space: nowrap !important;
cursor: pointer !important;
border-left: 1px solid #222222 !important;
}
.vbmenu_control a:link, .vbmenu_control_alink { 
color: #737373 !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.vbmenu_control a:visited, .vbmenu_control_avisited { 
color: #737373 !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.vbmenu_control a:hover, .vbmenu_control a:active, .vbmenu_control_ahover { 
color: #53CF15 !important;
text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.vbmenu_popup { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #1c1c1c !important;
color: #656565 !important;
border: 1px solid #2a2a2a !important;
}
.vbmenu_option { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #121212 !important;
color: #656565 !important;
font: 11px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
white-space: nowrap !important;
cursor: pointer !important;
}
.vbmenu_option a:link, .vbmenu_option_alink { 
color: #656565 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
.vbmenu_option a:visited, .vbmenu_option_avisited { 
color: #656565 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
.vbmenu_option a:hover, .vbmenu_option a:active, .vbmenu_option_ahover { 
color: #53CF15 !important;
text-decoration: none;
}
.vbmenu_hilite { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #121212 !important;
color: #505d70 !important;
font: 11px "tahoma", "verdana", "geneva", "lucida", "lucida grande", "arial", "helvetica", sans-serif !important;
white-space: nowrap !important;
cursor: pointer !important;
}
.vbmenu_hilite a:link, .vbmenu_hilite_alink { 
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.vbmenu_hilite a:visited, .vbmenu_hilite_avisited { 
color: #505d70 !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.vbmenu_hilite a:hover, .vbmenu_hilite a:active, .vbmenu_hilite_ahover { 
color: #53CF15 !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.bigusername { 
font-size: 14pt !important;
}
td.thead, th.thead, div.thead { 
padding: 4px !important;
}
.pagenav a { 
text-decoration: none !important;
}
.pagenav td { 
padding: 2px 4px !important;
}
.shade, a.shade:link, a.shade:visited { 
color: #777777 !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
}
a.shade:active, a.shade:hover { 
color: #ff4400 !important;
text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.tcat .shade, .thead .shade, .tfoot .shade { 
color: #dddddd !important;
}
.fieldset { 
margin-bottom: 6px !important;
}
.fieldset, .fieldset td, .fieldset p, .fieldset li { 
font-size: 11px !important;
}
#wrapper { 
width: 840px !important;
margin: 0px auto !important;
padding-top: 98px !important;
}
#header { 
height: 97px !important;
width: 100% !important;
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_base/header_rep.gif");
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
border: 1px solid #191919 !important;
}
.navbox { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_base/navbar_rep.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #151515 !important;
height: 31px !important;
border: 1px solid #161616 !important;
white-space: nowrap !important;
cursor: pointer !important;
}
.navm a { 
color: #787878 !important;
font: 700 11px "tahoma" !important;
text-decoration: none !important;
margin-right: 15px !important;
}
.navm a:hover { 
color: #9a9a9a !important;
text-decoration: underline !important;
}
.tcat_main { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_base/tcat_rep.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
}
.tcat-wing { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_base/tcat_leftw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 23px !important;
height: 31px !important;
float: left !important;
}
.avatar-box { 
width: 150px !important;
margin-right: auto !important;
margin-bottom: 0px !important;
margin-left: auto !important;
border-top: 1px solid #2b2b2b !important;
border-right: 1px solid #2b2b2b !important;
border-left: 1px solid #2b2b2b !important;
margin-top: 34px !important;
}
.box-cap { 
margin: 0px auto !important;
text-align: center !important;
}
.box-main { 
text-align: center !important;
margin: 0px auto !important;
padding-bottom: 10px !important;
}
.box-pants { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/box_pants_rep.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
height: 20px !important;
text-align: center !important;
}
.cap-left { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/box_cap_leftw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 8px !important;
height: 7px !important;
float: left !important;
margin-top: -1px !important;
margin-left: -1px !important;
}
.cap-right { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/box_cap_rightw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 100% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 8px !important;
height: 7px !important;
float: right !important;
margin-top: -1px !important;
margin-right: -1px !important;
}
.pants-left { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/box_pants_leftw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 8px !important;
height: 20px !important;
float: left !important;
margin-left: -1px !important;
}
.pants-right { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/box_pants_rightw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 100% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 8px !important;
height: 20px !important;
float: right !important;
margin-right: -1px !important;
}
.cap-set { 
padding: 5px !important;
}
.avatar-custom { 
padding: 4px !important;
border: 4px double #161616 !important;
}
.online-box { 
width: 24px !important;
height: 20px !important;
margin: 0px auto !important;
}
.postbit-toolbox { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/postbit_toolbox_rep.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat-x !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
height: 31px !important;
margin: 0px auto !important;
}
.toolbox-right { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/postbit_toolbox_rightw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 100% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 7px !important;
height: 31px !important;
float: right !important;
}
.toolbox-left { 
background-image: url("http://www.torrent-invites.com/blackstream/blackstream_postbit/postbit_toolbox_leftw.gif") !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: transparent !important;
width: 7px !important;
height: 31px !important;
float: left !important;
}
.toolbox-main { 
padding: 5px 20px 0px !important;
}
.fieldset { 
border: none !important;
border-top: 1px solid #2a2a2a !important;
}
.tborder-alt { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #0d0d0d !important;
border: 1px solid #2a2a2a !important;
}
.notice_alt1 { 
background-image: none !important;
background-attachment: scroll !important;
background-repeat: repeat !important;
background-position: 0% 0% !important;
background-size: auto !important;
background-origin: padding-box !important;
background-clip: border-box !important;
background-color: #140606 !important;
border: 1px solid #2d1212 !important;
color: #945050 !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/reply.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:30px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/XNGxy.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 112px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/edit.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/9sOUx.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 20px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/quote.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/A0pWn.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 20px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/multiquote_off.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/p3BYu.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 20px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/quickreply.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/DfSyC.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 20px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/header.jpg"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:304px !important;
background-image: url("http://i.imgur.com/J93SB.png") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 1020px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/newthread.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:30px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/wqOVd.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 112px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/user_online.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/user_online.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 24px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/user_offline.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/user_offline.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 24px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/multiquote_on.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:20px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/eTw3I.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 20px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/sendpm.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:29px !important;
background-image: url("http://wsjcommunity.net/forums/images/BluEVO/buttons/sendpm.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 98px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_hot.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/KIn5N.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_dot_hot.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/5orxe.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 24px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_dot_hot_new.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/Uupd4.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 24px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_dot.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/Uupd4.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 24px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_hot_new.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/AMbrx.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_hot_lock.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/p1R46.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_lock.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/p1R46.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_dot_hot_lock.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/ABraQ.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 24px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/collapse_tcat.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:16px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/D0TSf.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/collapse_tcat_collapsed.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:16px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/aFkWN.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/misc/menu_open.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:10px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/X15G4.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 14px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread_new.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/GReYd.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/thread.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:14px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/wtlPU.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 16px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/forward.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:22px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/wC7up.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 68px !important;
}


img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/buttons/reply_small.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:22px !important;
background-image: url("http://imgur.com/jftCU.gif") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 68px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/forum_new.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:51px !important;
background-image: url("http://i.imgur.com/2gAWV.png") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 51px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/forum_old.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:51px !important;
background-image: url("http://i.imgur.com/a5KbB.png") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 51px !important;
}

img[src="http://www.anifreak.com/forums/skin_kakashi/statusicon/forum_link.gif"]

{
width:0 !important;
height:51px !important;
background-image: url("http://i.imgur.com/7Jats.png") !important;
background-repeat: no-repeat !important;
padding-left: 51px !important;
}
```
Screenshot:


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 15, 2011)

It wasn't a request, sir. I was saying it would be nice to have one of the guardians.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool, I'll do the troll one :33


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2011)

If you make any, just post it in my thread and I will make sure there's a link to your code in the OP. Mist puppet made another mspa skin and posted it in there too, looks great.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 15, 2011)

Can you provide a link? I'm currently browsing NF on my phone : p


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh no I meant, I'd use the troll one you made lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

/installed

Purty cool


----------



## gabies (Apr 15, 2011)

I HAVE BAD NEWS....im 2 weeks behind on Homestuck!


----------



## gabies (Apr 15, 2011)

good news is making a jack noir skin for NF, gonna be active here again, and uhh catch up


----------



## Arishem (Apr 15, 2011)

This is so awesome.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

Fucking Custom Eridan skin .


My life just got better.


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

loooooooool dave and john


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh there was an update.  Looks like Terezi is going to keep on playing anyway


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

who's the pokemon in the top left corner supposed to be?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol Terezi.

But no Hussie quest .


----------



## gabies (Apr 15, 2011)

ok guys, so jack noir skin is almost done, any other characters you guys would love too see for a skin?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

You didn't miss much.


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

shit said:


> who's the pokemon in the top left corner supposed to be?



oh it's Rose, lol

I totally forgot about her, and then I saw the pink scarf and thought "where do I know that fr- fucking hell Rose"


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

also guys, could  be something that happens to have happen?


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 15, 2011)

I am completely convinced that gamzee has disc 2 and is waiting for the perfect moment to insert it


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2011)

shit said:


> also guys, could  be something that happens to have happen?



I think I have one saved but my folders haven't been sorted in awhile.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

Gabies said:


> ok guys, so jack noir skin is almost done, any other characters you guys would love too see for a skin?



Hussie needs a skin.


Oh and Aimless renegade :33.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2011)

Bro needs a skin before AR.


----------



## gabies (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2011)

Update 

Screw any intermission noise, there is justice to be done!


----------



## Pipe (Apr 15, 2011)

Terezi and her jizztice


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

Terezi time is boring time .


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## gabies (Apr 15, 2011)

JUUUSTIICEEEEEEEE


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

Terezi is best in conjunction with Dave. In which case she reaches god tier.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

Characters and their level of interestingness:

Karkat & Gamzee: Maximum - Horror flic gore
Rose or Kanaya: Pretty fucking high - I mean fuck, grimdark or glowing vampire? Either kicks fuckton of ass.
Aradia and adventures in afterlife: 6/10 - doesn't move story much, but I await seeing Platinum's reaction of dead Eridan
Terezi's justerpy time: 5/10 - Really seems story in transition point. A certain amount of GET ON WITH IT
Jade froggy time: 2/10 - Until we get to billious slick, rather dull potentially


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Terezi is best in conjunction with Dave. In which case she reaches god tier.


This is true.

But Dave pretty much improves every character.

Like hell, he makes even convos with Jade somewhat interesting.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

I was sort of looking forward to Terezi vs Vriska but now that we know neither has the guts to kill the other .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I was sort of looking forward to Terezi vs Vriska but now that we know neither has the guts to kill the other .



You want want one of them to die


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

So I check the site excpecting Ryan North and Hussie tunneling to Toronto or something...

And I get this...

This may well be the most meta anything has ever achieved within the hexadimensional histroy of paxdox space.

Like, could the kids theoretically hold their own universe?

Could they destroy it?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

^Box with their own universe inside it


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

It's true that dave bolsters everybody, but with terezi it's like a fucking super saiyan rocket shoot in quality.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree.

Though Karkat - Terezi convos are better I think.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> ^Box with their own universe inside it





I should have thought of that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 15, 2011)

How meta can this series get? Why do I get the feeling Terezi is gonna be the equivalent to Bugs Bunny in terms of metaness?


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Terezi.

Seer of Meta.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Alright: here is the corrected version of Wind at max quality.


oh thanks :ho


Caelus said:


> I've finished my first MSPA custom skin, thought you guys would want to take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any suggestions for what would make a good theme, let me know. I know there's different versions of mspa, so maybe there's a specific character or picture I should use.



Dur hell :ho
How do I use it and thank you =]


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You want want one of them to die



Yeah when trolls fight I expect one of them to die.

Of course things didn't turn out how I wanted them to last time around .

Lesbian Vampire trolling and all that.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

You made cause she shining on your hopeless ass.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah when trolls fight I expect one of them to die.
> 
> Of course things didn't turn out how I wanted them to last time around .
> 
> Lesbian Vampire trolling and all that.



These things tend to come apart differently than you expect.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You made cause she shining on your hopeless ass.



You can't kill the hope zeneith.

You just can't.

When all things are gone, hope will remain.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

Eridan disagrees


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You can't kill the hope zeneith.
> 
> You just can't.
> 
> When all things are gone, hope will remain.



Anyway you slice it, hope won't remain in one piece.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's half hoping


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

Eridan creates hope.

He would agree with me .


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2011)

He would if he weren't cut in half.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

You guys are clearly divided on.. 

No wait...

You sure know how to...

Dammit, hold on...

Shame Kanaya had to cut and run.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

Half an Eridan>>>>>>>>>>>> You


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

Kanpire>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>eridan's legs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> a whole eridan>>>>>>>>>eridan's upper body.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Half an Eridan>>>>>>>>>>>> You



Torso or legs?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 15, 2011)

Obviously can't be the torso.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Torso or legs?



Both halves


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You can't kill the hope zeneith.
> 
> You just can't.
> 
> When all things are gone, hope will remain.


But sometimes it falls to pieces.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 15, 2011)

We really should get around to doing a homestuck tierlist .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> We really should get around to doing a homestuck tierlist .



Eridan

























Half of Eridan













The Rest


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2011)

sorry plat but eridan's not even half the man you make him up to be


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> sorry plat but eridan's not even half the man you make him up to be



Yeah not even I, his most loyal fan can comprehend the entirety of his greatness.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Trolls:

1. Terezi
2. Gamzee
3. 2/2's of Eridan
4. Nepeta
5. Karkat
6. Kanaya
7. Equius
8. Vriska
9. Aradia
10. Sollux


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2011)

Also I have Rex Duodecim Angelus on infinite repeat today.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Trolls:
> 
> 1. Terezi
> 2. Gamzee
> ...



1. Eridan
2. Nepeta
3. Gamzee
4. Karkat
5. Aradia
6. Vriska
7. Terezi
8. Equius
9. Kanaya
10. Feferi
11. Sollux
12. Tavros



Taurus Versant said:


> Also I have Rex Duodecim Angelus on infinite repeat today.



RDA is great stuff.


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

1. Gamzee
2. Kanaya
3. Nepeta
4. Equius
5. Eridan
6. Aradia
7. Karkat
8. Terezi
9. Sollux
10. Vriska
11. Tavros
12. Feferi

man Feferi, fucking do something, ANYTHING alread-
oh wait you're dead


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 15, 2011)

slight changes would need to be made but shit's list is pretty damn good


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Lists containing the deadies are fail.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2011)

Karkat is way too low.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

shit said:


> 8. Terezi
> 9. Sollux



Terezi that close to Sollux...


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

Karkat's capslock shtick is not near as fresh as it used to be

I miss everyone's awesome puns now  they're all gone, it makes me sad


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Our only hope for puns is Nepeta and Equius (huge maybes)

Of course there's always Eridan jokes...


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2011)

Eridan jokes aren't half as funny as Nepeta puns.


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

equius barely got started with his horse puns before he was cut short 

oh wait, those jokes are about eridan not equius, fuck


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

I just realized that Nepeta's death was the least showcased death, like not made a big deal of at all
like your reaction to seeing a roadkilled cat on the side of the road
you just look away, and that's what the story did with Nepeta 
lol


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Given his short time frame, he didn't horse around. He ponyed up puns like he wanted nothing to do with them. He puns so much he canter nunciate.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

I remember the days when everyone had Karkat in first place .


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

I remember when people said "Gamzee is Lord English" and they weren't serious.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I remember when people said "Gamzee is Lord English" and they weren't serious.



How strange.

What other outmoded ways do you remember?

In other news just bought the Strife! CD and is currently downloadan'


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I remember the days when everyone had Karkat in first place .



I remember when people knew Eridan for something other than being bisected by a glowing lesbian vampire.


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

I remember when Gamzee was everyone's favorite before he was everyone's favorite


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 15, 2011)

Man my troll rankings haven't budged a bit.


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

Aradia has been in nearly every position on my rankings


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2011)

Um would anyone like the strife cd? I could upload or something.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

Sylar said:


> I remember when people knew Eridan for something other than being bisected by a glowing lesbian vampire.



Oh don't act like you didn't like Eridan's rampage .

I remember the people who hated on gamzee because he wasn't important to the plot


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 15, 2011)

Gamzee has a stranglehold on the plot

a stranglehold I say


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 15, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Um would anyone like the strife cd? I could upload or something.



I remember back when I bought the CD and uploaded it and posted the link.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh cool. .

Man, reading backlogs of MSPA threads you find a ton of stuff that is now hilarious or saddening


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 15, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Gamzee has a stranglehold on the plot
> 
> a stranglehold I say



Equius can testify.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Gamzee has a stranglehold on the plot
> 
> a stranglehold I say



Just like he had a stranglehold on Equius' windpipe .


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

oh god this new album is so goooooooooooooood


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

I wish we could have seen the Heir's powers of Void beyond being void of air.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2011)

Well he died as he lived.

Creepily as all get out.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Well he died as he lived.
> 
> Creepily as all get out.



I had something saved somewhere...

Oh here we go!


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

What's more likely...

Eridan Smooch-revive or Equius Smooch-revive?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What's more likely...
> 
> Eridan Smooch-revive or Equius Smooch-revive?



Neither has had their dream self confirmed dead...


But since Aradia is supposed to meet Equius in the afterlife i'm going to say Eridan is more likely.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2011)

I think Equius (Aradia and all that+Plus no word on his dreamself's death.)

Although his dreamself is most likely dead anyway.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

I like to imagine Eridan gets his dead face kissed, but his dream self can only move his upper body, so he's paraplegic until his lower body is kissed.

Which would be never.

Later, he finds the Tavros car and teams up with Jack.


----------



## shit (Apr 15, 2011)

I think all their dream selves are pretty definitively dead
but I still hold out hope for 12x resurrection combo


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

All dreamselfs besides Eridan, Equius, and Gamzee's have been confirmed dead.

Odds of anyone getting dream self resurrected are slim but for those three it's still possible.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Actually, some are confirmed dead, such as Tavros and Feferi.

Nepeta's is dead, so this was... no, IS her last chance.

EDIT: ninja'd by Platinum, he said it better

EDIT X2 COMBOB: I don't remember confirmation of Sollux's or Terezi's. So there's that.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2011)

Kanaya's dreamself death is confirmed - death by fire.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if they do the whole Nepeta having nine lives thing.

But that'd be kinda cheap and not give enough laughs for Hussie to bother with it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Actually, some are confirmed dead, such as Tavros and Feferi.
> 
> Nepeta's is dead, so this was... no, IS her last chance.
> 
> ...



True. Prospit Sollux is still possibly alive. But I really doubt Hussie is going to kill him just to resurrect him again.

I think Terezi confirmed her dream self's death in one of the games.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2011)

Terezi confirmed her dreamself is dead because she showed up in the dream bubble party when she was unconscious after being bit.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Kanaya's dreamself death is confirmed - death by fire.



Oh, right...

Now what type of person gets killed by fire?

I swear Hussie puts this kind of foreshadowing in every page, never to be found on purpose. It's like buried treasure, except you already have the treasure and the map is in the chest.



Sunuvmann said:


> Terezi confirmed her dreamself is dead because she showed up in the dream bubble party when she was unconscious after being bit.



Well, then Sollux's would be dead two then.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh yeah forgot sollux showed up in the dream bubble as well.

So yeah only 3 left.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2011)

Justice is about to be seved


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 16, 2011)

shit said:


> I remember when Gamzee was everyone's favorite before he was everyone's favorite



Well he still is, as deviantart can attest.


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2011)

that's the joke


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2011)

-yawn- sup u__u


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh yeah forgot sollux showed up in the dream bubble as well.
> 
> So yeah only 3 left.



Since... since Gamzee's normal self is still alive...

?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 16, 2011)

I had a dream me and hussie were roommates. He was kind of a dick , he ways always sarcastic and stuff. When I asked him where something was he was like "Well where do you think it is" and he made a preppy face about it after he said it. It was a weird dream.


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2011)

I would've had to give him fat lips 
er, fatter lips


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 16, 2011)

*There is justice to be done, and you are running out of time. *


----------



## zenieth (Apr 16, 2011)

Sage still fawning over Terezi


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 16, 2011)

what else is new


----------



## zenieth (Apr 16, 2011)

Infinite Amuro Loop is pretty new


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 16, 2011)

townies getting trolled harder than ever


----------



## Sylar (Apr 16, 2011)

IT KEEPS HAPPENING

etc etc


----------



## geG (Apr 16, 2011)

Nic Cage was arrested in New Orleans


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 16, 2011)

Geg said:


> Nic Cage was arrested in New Orleans





Well fuck.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110416/ap_en_mo/us_people_nicolas_cage


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 16, 2011)

told you about the beads bro. I told you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 16, 2011)

I guess he was....

PISSED.
OFF.

Though doesn't help if you run around the streets screaming I'M A p*d*p****.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 16, 2011)

HUH-HAWWWWWWW

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeXIoBnu2MU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sylar (Apr 16, 2011)

He wanted that cake.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 16, 2011)

Or maybe he just wanted some fucking cake.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PJddmfesaA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 16, 2011)

oh noooo 

It was for domestic violence.
I fell like there's a great pun about certain sleaveless shirts I could make...
Can't think of it.

EDIT: Got it.

He sure is a dirty wifebeater.

EDIT2: Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)


----------



## Stroev (Apr 16, 2011)

Just a bit of OVERREACTING from him. And thanks Cadrien for the album, remind me to rep you if it doesn't come anytime soon.

Also, Space Jam is on Cartoon Network right now. Shut up and jam watch it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 16, 2011)

At least Nic Cage didn't get the Bees.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 16, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Just a bit of OVERREACTING from him. And thanks Cadrien for the album, remind me to rep you if it doesn't come anytime soon.
> 
> Also, Space Jam is on Cartoon Network right now. Shut up and jam watch it.



Darn, I missed it because I was watching Rio and now Season of the Witch is next. I can't miss the Cage in his time of need. Remember Wind Talkers? With the Navajos and the Okenawa and... where was I going with this?

Oh, right. Rio was good.

My favorite character was George Lopez.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> oh noooo
> 
> It was for domestic violence.
> I fell like there's a great pun about certain sleaveless shirts I could make...
> ...


Speaking of dirty wifebeaters, this better not be a set up for Con-Air 2 

Though Casey grew up hot (actress is 21 now) so I suppose I'd be 0kay with that.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 16, 2011)

UPDATE:

OH FUCK 

Nice music though.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2011)

Gamzee about to Rape.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 16, 2011)

So where did he get that particular incarnation of Lil' Cal? 

inb4: Lil' Cal was behind it all!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 16, 2011)

I TOLD YOU TV I TRIED TO TELL YOU.



KizaruTachio said:


> so Gamzee was smart enough to try to frame Vriska with the 8-ball and poster ?





Taurus Versant said:


> Of course not, Terezi just hasn't realised Gamzee's involvement yet.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2011)

HEY MOTHERFUCKIN BEST FRIEND.

guess what.

I

raped killed

Terezi!


----------



## Stroev (Apr 16, 2011)

Try playing on the non  update.

OBJECTION!


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 16, 2011)

Finally got it to load properly

* Hmm you can't control Terezi without disc 2.
* _Sweet precious Gamzee_


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> HEY MOTHERFUCKIN BEST FRIEND.
> 
> guess what.
> 
> ...


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2011)

KarkatIain'tevenmade.jpg

Wait I mean


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't think you're helping Slick.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 16, 2011)

More hilarious reactions from the serious fans over at the official forums and other image boards.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 16, 2011)

Am I seeing things or Gamz is moving as fast as Bro?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 16, 2011)

Gamzee is faster and better than Bro.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2011)

Stroev's right Gamzee>/=Troll Black King>>>3Tier Jack>/=Bro


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2011)

Infact God tier Gamzee vs all trolls and Kids minus Aradia and Dave (Time stop is too broken) would probably go in Gamzee's favor.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 16, 2011)

GAMZEE CAN FLASH STEP GAMZEE CAN FLASH STEP GAMZEE CAN FLASH STEP GAMZEE CAN FLASH STEP


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 16, 2011)

Holy fucking meta

Trickster mode is real!


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 16, 2011)

Does this mean Earthbound is part of this story as well?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2011)

IDE: Gamzee will fight Terezi using Cal as a weapon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 16, 2011)

Earthbound is Universe Zero


----------



## Platinum (Apr 16, 2011)

It was nice knowing you Terezi


----------



## zenieth (Apr 16, 2011)

She's about to get subjuggulated


----------



## brolmes (Apr 16, 2011)

nice to hear secretrom again


----------



## zenieth (Apr 16, 2011)

Sage is probably gonna rage soon.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 16, 2011)

Now is this before Kanaya or after?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 16, 2011)

Gamzee doesn't appear to have his hat or shades so I guess after.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2011)

Gamzee about to pound Terezi so hard she won't be able to walk.


----------



## shit (Apr 16, 2011)

Gamzee zilly time is best time


----------



## brolmes (Apr 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Gamzee about to pound Terezi so hard she won't be able to walk.



she will learn to walk using nothing but taste and smell


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 16, 2011)

WHERE'S THE LIGHTHEARTEDNESS


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 16, 2011)

The music is the lighthearted bit.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 16, 2011)

Look on the bright side, guys! Gamzee has yet to utilize Cal as a murder weapon!


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 16, 2011)

Imagine Cal and Gamzee double teaming Terezi.

If you get what I mean.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Imagine Cal and Gamzee double teaming Terezi.
> 
> If you get what I mean.



 getting raped at hypersonic speeds


----------



## Arishem (Apr 16, 2011)

The fall has brought back mellow stoner Gamzee. GAMZEE would never engage in anything as frivolous as dancing, and he sure as hell wouldn't ignore a victim delivered on a honking platter. All is not well, however, as his evil personality still remains, and the oblivious Terezi will take this comedic timebomb straight to Karkat.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Imagine Cal and Gamzee double teaming Terezi.
> 
> If you get what I mean.



...Why don't you just request this at MSPAChan or something? Maybe they can help you or something.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

I leave obd convo to get away from deviancy and I find this


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

> Are you ever going to put out anything on the "correct" ways to pronounce the names for the trolls and the various other difficult-to-pronounce things?
> 
> When in doubt, be sure to pronounce everything in the least affected manner possible, from an American perspective.
> 
> ...



I'm still prounoncing it Eri-don 

I also like GAME-zee more

I like Fef-fery too

aRADia wtf  I'm still prouncing it a-RAY-dia


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I leave obd convo to get away from deviancy and I find this





Mechanically Violates even better than Equius


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 17, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> ...Why don't you just request this at MSPAChan or something? Maybe they can help you or something.



Jegus man what is wrong with you I meant a fight like Bro vs Dave.

What did you think I was implying.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

Posted the Canon pronunciations no one cares


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

I think we should all cut the stupidity and instead marvel at how awesome my new set is.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Jegus man what is wrong with you I meant a fight like Bro vs Dave.
> 
> What did you think I was implying.



>Implying that the SFW fanart sections don't do requests


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2011)

rolling eyes eridan.png


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 17, 2011)

Here Sunny have a rep worth .00009% of your total.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 17, 2011)

No but seriously Doctor Who is the shit


----------



## geG (Apr 17, 2011)

Andrew pronounces Terezi, Equius, Eridan, and Feferi wrong


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 17, 2011)

Someone's about to get zillyhood.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Geg said:


> Andrew pronounces Terezi, Equius, Eridan, and Feferi wrong





> CAR-cat
> tuh-REH-zee
> GAM-zee
> TA-vros (rhymes with HAVE and GROSS)
> ...


Terezi is TEAR-ez-ee (tear as in rip and tear, not tear as in T_T) 
Fe-Fairy
Soul-ux
Kah-NIGH-uh

Those are the ones I differ on.


----------



## geG (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh yeah I guess Aradia too, if he's pronouncing the rad like radical

TEAR-eh-zee
EH-quee-us
EH-ri-dan
fef-AIR-ee
uh-RAY-di-uh

Also Andrew's cats are cute :33


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2011)

Geg said:


> uh-RAY-di-uh



yep, that's what I've been pronouncing it as


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

I pronounce her close enough to Andrew's

Ar (like a pirate)-uh-d-uh.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 17, 2011)

IDE: Game Glitches and Gamzee gets stuck in a wall. Terezi goes free.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2011)

Like when you get stuck in the void when playing as Terezi? I like this idea.

There is a _reason_ why you need the second disc.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 17, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> yep, that's what I've been pronouncing it as



Same here.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 17, 2011)

that would be funny

How I've been pronouncing their names
Car-Cat
Neh-pet-ta
Air-i-da-an
Eh-que-us
Khan-ya
Vra-isk-ka
A-Rad-E-a
Tez-air-E
Gam-Z
Sol-lucks (duh)
Ta-av-vros
Fef-Air-Re


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 17, 2011)

mfw I finally realize that Gamzee isn't going to kill Karkat and Terez since they're both shown invading past Terez's memo.

I totally forgot about that.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2011)

Unless Gamzee is pretending to be one of them at the time. The I'M GOING TO BE SICK comment from future!Karkat seems interesting.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

i just pronounce the names like they would sound in spanish...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 17, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Unless Gamzee is pretending to be one of them at the time. The I'M GOING TO BE SICK comment from future!Karkat seems interesting.



That would be incredibly disturbing and hilarious. I also wonder why they didn't just warn their past selves about Gamzee going off the deep end. Unless it's another one of those "Noooo time paradox" things.

I can't seem to recall the "I'M GOING TO BE SICK" comment though.  I'll have to re-read it.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2011)

MYSTERIOUS MESSAGE FROM FUTURE. It's right at the end.


> FUTURE carcinoGeneticist [FCG] 6:12 HOURS FROM NOW responded to memo.
> FCG: I'M GOING TO BE FUCKING SICK.



Eh seems like I misquoted slightly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2011)

His Kanaya is wrong. It's Ka-NEIGH-ya


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Apr 17, 2011)

Gamzee must have done something insane then. Wonder how that Zillyhoo interaction is going to go.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> His Kanaya is wrong. It's Ka-NEIGH-ya


What is she, some kind of fucking horse penis lover?

Its Ka-NIGH-aH 

Nepeta is only one you have word of god over.


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 17, 2011)

uh-rah-di-a
kah-nai-uh
neh-peh-tuh
tair-eh-zi
car-cat
air-ih-dan
sol-lucks
eh-kwee-us
gam-zee
vrih-skuh
feh-fur-ee
tah-vros


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Honk Honk Meow


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

*What do you make of Nicholas Cage's arrest?*

I'm presently acting as his legal counsel.


Nic Cage is in good hands .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Plat, what'd you think of my RP post?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

It's good.

Good job finishing your alchemy.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Gamzee about to pound Terezi so hard she won't be able to walk.



She has a cane to support her.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Geg said:


> Oh yeah I guess Aradia too, if he's pronouncing the rad like radical
> 
> *TEH-reh-zee*
> EH-quee-us
> ...



This is how I've been going on about it


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 17, 2011)

"What do you make of Nicholas Cage's arrest?"

"I'm presently acting as his legal counsel."

That person spelt Nicolas wrong.

Anyway...
uh-RAY-dee-uh
TAV-ross
SAWL-ux
CAR-cat
neh-PET-uh
ka-NIGH-uh
TEAR-uh-zee (tear as in rip)
VRISK-uh
ECK-wee-us
GAM-zee
HEIR-i-dan
FEF-er-eye

Also, this update... awesome-but-unsettling. I regard it fondly, abeit in a slightly disconcerted manner.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

Only ones I different on is

Soul-ux
Kah-NIGH-uh

everything else I pronounce the same way there.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2011)

you guys are crazy lol.

Story is getting really good.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 17, 2011)

I pronounce Kanaya as can-ah-ya.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

Car-cat
Sul-lux
Tear-rezi (tear as in rip)
Game-zee
Khan-ya or Con-ya(same thing)
A-ray-di-ya
Eri-don
Fris-ka
Fe-fairy

Other two are the same.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 17, 2011)

>Pronouncing Kanaya's name as two syllables



Come on, there's three A's.

Also, the next non-gimmick album should contain:
Black Rose Green Sun
Jackchorale (the one where John "dies")
and secret ROM


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2011)

Next album should be the fucking exiles album.

I was promised an exiles album

Where is it?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

australia


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 17, 2011)

Only one I pronounced differently is Soul-ux.

Nothing better happen to Terezi, justice will prevail over clowns.


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm with Hussie
I don't actually care how you people pronounce them


----------



## Cash (Apr 17, 2011)

I finally caught up on this. A very long journey but worth it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2011)

BULL PENIS CANE


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2011)

Hand full of penis, hat full of bomb, and a head full of empty.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 17, 2011)

Next album: Exiles
Following Album: Not-yet-albumized songs + New music
A Later Album: Felt Album Two, featuring more character themes and an exciting remix of Engish used in his reveal. It will be caled... "Broken English" or something.

That's my prediction.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

Clubs Deuce is a man to aspire to.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

I always pronounced Aradia as Ah-rah-dee-ah


----------



## brolmes (Apr 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Clubs Deuce is a man to aspire to.




the courtyard droll on the other hand, has some impure intentions


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 17, 2011)

Cash said:


> I finally caught up on this. A very long journey but worth it.



*appluase*

good man


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

He's just here because he wants reps from the MSPA fans smh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> He's just here because he wants reps from the MSPA fans smh


Oh.

welp.


Too late to take that rep back then >___>


----------



## Cash (Apr 17, 2011)

lol, Sage. Dont listen him. 

Dont mention me in the next Yammy wars then. King holding onto his crown smh.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

You won't be in next Yammy Wars.

Your character doesn't appear till the battle of naboo


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 17, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> He's just here because he wants reps from the MSPA fans smh



Cash's status:

[_] Not Told
[_] Told
[X] Toldstuck


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 17, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> the courtyard droll on the other hand, has some impure intentions



I like to imagine what would happen if HE got the ring somehow.


----------



## Cash (Apr 17, 2011)

smh I hope my character kills Mist in the next Yammy Wars. 


and I want the black John ava.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 17, 2011)

Cash said:


> smh I hope my character kills Mist in the next Yammy Wars.



lol I would off panel your ass back to Africa



> and I want the black John ava.



You want the black John ava?

You can't handle the black John ava


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2011)

I keep thinking Mist is Sunny


Because large John set


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

Cash said:


> smh I hope my character kills Mist in the next Yammy Wars.
> 
> 
> and I want the black John ava.



The fate of your character.





Mist Puppet said:


> lol I would off panel your ass back to Africa





*writes note for future chapter*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Mist is negaSunny.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 17, 2011)

No, that doesn't make very much sense. While he is less terrible than you Sunny, he is still a different sort of terrible. smh.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

Being Nega sunny would be the pinnacle of Quality. Also it would be a place completely devoid of sand.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

Then Misto can't be NegaSunny.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Like Switzerland


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 17, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Then Misto can't be NegaSunny.



You are living up to your title as the new Jelly King. 

I'm proud, son.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

You taught me well, Misto


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

feelings and emotions.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Being Nega sunny would be the pinnacle of Quality. Also it would be a place completely devoid of sand.


I wouldn't have Four million, three hundred and fifty nine thousand, seven hundred and fifty three rep points If I was the archtype of lack of quality.

I wouldn't have built this thread, made it damn successful, won the contest and then got it turned into an official bloody section if I was the archtype of lack of quality.

I am the goddamn Sunuv mother fucking mann and you damn well better respect that.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I wouldn't have Four million, three hundred and fifty nine thousand, seven hundred and fifty three rep points If I was the archtype of lack of quality.
> 
> I wouldn't have built this thread, made it damn successful, won the contest and then got it turned into an official bloody section if I was the archtype of lack of quality.
> 
> I am the goddamn Sunuv mother fucking mann and you damn well better respect that.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

ITT: Sunny has delusions of grandeur


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Shit nobody cares about.



Cool to know bro.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I wouldn't have Four million, three hundred and fifty nine thousand, seven hundred and fifty three rep points If I was the archtype of lack of quality.
> 
> I wouldn't have built this thread, made it damn successful, won the contest and then got it turned into an official bloody section if I was the archtype of lack of quality.
> 
> I am the goddamn Sunuv mother fucking mann and you damn well better respect that.


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2011)

I like how this thread teaches sunny harsh lessons about humility


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I wouldn't have Four million, three hundred and fifty nine thousand, seven hundred and fifty three rep points If I was the archtype of lack of quality.
> 
> I wouldn't have built this thread, made it damn successful, won the contest and then got it turned into an official bloody section if I was the archtype of lack of quality.
> 
> I am the goddamn Sunuv mother fucking mann and you damn well better respect that.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

Mist is better than all of you due to the fact that Mist made a kickass Eridan skin and you guys didn't .


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2011)

I still don't know how to custom skin


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I wouldn't have Four million, three hundred and fifty nine thousand, seven hundred and fifty three rep points If I was the archtype of lack of quality.
> 
> I wouldn't have built this thread, made it damn successful, won the contest and then got it turned into an official bloody section if I was the archtype of lack of quality.
> 
> I am the goddamn Sunuv mother fucking mann and you damn well better respect that.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

shit said:


> I still don't know how to custom skin





Go to Caelus thread in the lounge. It will teach you how to do it.

You just need to have Firefox, download Stylish, change the skin to KakashiBETA, copypaste the code of the skin you want and voila. :33


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Mist is better than all of you due to the fact that Mist made a kickass Eridan skin and you guys didn't .



Cad owns this thread due to giving us all the album he is the Anti-Sunny it is him.


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Go to Caelus thread in the lounge. It will teach you how to do it.
> 
> You just need to have Firefox, download Stylish, change the skin to KakashiBETA, copypaste the code of the skin you want and voila. :33



can't I do it with Chrome?
I <3 chrome too much to switch


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 17, 2011)

You can do it in Chrome also.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 17, 2011)

What about Internet Explorer?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What about Internet Explorer?



You should download firefox it's WAY better trust me you won't regret it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

Internet Explorer is still a thing that exists ?


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2011)

mfw eridan skin is the best one


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

lol eridan skin

You can make it with Chrome, but I don't know how. Ask in the thread.

I made a star wars skin


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2011)

I figured out how to do it in Chrome, it's easy


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What about Internet Explorer?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm afraid I'll have to side with the Mexican on this one


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 17, 2011)

Once people side with mexicans, it only goes downhill from there.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

Mexicans make some decent food though


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

Also Strider Style is the best style


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Mexicans make some decent food though


Tastes delicious until your anus leaves red miles and from your void comes copious amounts of breath.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Or in other words, this is what happens when you eat Mexican food.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Tastes delicious until your anus leaves red miles and from your void comes copious amounts of breath.



Sunny is not content with ruining child hood memories of beloved Michael Jordan/Looney Toons crossover movie Space Jam, he has to ruin my lunch as well .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

shit said:


> mfw eridan skin is the best one



Of course it's the best one.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2011)

there is no low too low for Sunny


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

I heard sunny spends his free time stealing collection cans for the poor and euthanizing kittens.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sunny is not content with ruining child hood memories of beloved Michael Jordan/Looney Toons crossover movie Space Jam, he has to ruin my lunch as well .



He used LeBron's face to top it off.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I heard sunny spends his free time stealing collection cans for the poor and euthanizing kittens.



It's like playing limbo. How low can Sunny go?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Mexicans make some decent food though



This man speaks the truth 

Mexican food is my favorite (im obviously biased for eating it all my life)



Sunuvmann said:


> Tastes delicious until your anus leaves red miles and from your void comes copious amounts of breath.



And this is why no one thinks of you as quality.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> It's like playing limbo. How low can Sunny go?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> And this is why no one thinks of you as quality.


Its like these people have never seen Blender posts before.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Its like these people have never seen Blender posts before.



I don't visit the Blender much.

The few posts I've seen of you there was you getting owned by Shodai. (Link is in his sig)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

No you're missing the point.

Posts like that one you quoted, that's par for blender posts you derp.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Blender is a dark terrible place to which understanding must be met with the least effort possible, for every try will only drag you deeper into their most sandy and fiery pits where the hungry beast lie.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> No you're missing the point.
> 
> Posts like that one you quoted, that's par for blender posts you derp.



I see.

This doesn't speak well for you, you know?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

I am a Blenderite.


Many here are OBDfags.


Misunderstandings are natural.

Two worlds, one family [of MSPA lovers].


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

there's some serious NF old blood in this thread


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

We're united by our love of MSPA (though im neither a blenderite or OBD'er)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, you're SL right?

Like TV?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

OBD'ers are where it's at .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> OBD'ers are where it's at .



especially if you were an 06er, when the Convo threads were better


----------



## Cash (Apr 17, 2011)

How many albums Homestuck has? I only saw one randomly that someone posted in the OTP.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah, you're SL right?
> 
> Like TV?



I'm a NFer. I like everywhere 

My favorite place is Yammy FC, though.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> especially if you were an 06er, when the Convo threads were better





Though as an 07er I had my share of great convo threads. None now can compare to the glory days.



Cash said:


> How many albums Homestuck has? I only saw one randomly that someone posted in the OTP.



10+ I believe.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Cash said:


> How many albums Homestuck has? I only saw one randomly that someone posted in the OTP.


Probably me.


6 official albums
5 side albums
3 joke albums






That's all but the newest one.

Oh and _Strife _I think.

I'll make an updated compendium sometime.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 17, 2011)

I like how nobody even bothered answering.
I GUESS i'll get Firefox and see how it handles.

On a more story-relevant note, I'm expecting Gamzee to be covered in red yellow when he comes into focus. Just drenched in the stuff. Terezi's all like "WOW WH4T 4 LOT OF M1ND HON3Y YOU H4V3 TH3R3"

EDIT: So, it appears to be I.E. but with better aestetics.
I'm sold.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

I lurked in '06 and witnessed most of jplaya and phenomonol's glory.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh are the oldfags reminiscing now? The wheel turns.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

I was a junior in highschool when I joined.

I'm graduating university in 2 weeks.

Jeegus.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh are the oldfags reminiscing now? The wheel turns.



yes, yes we are


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

I have nothing to contribute


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Good God, this things I was doing back then :-/


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I have nothing to contribute



kneel before your 06er master

also, Library Raids, those were fun


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I have nothing to contribute


Don't worry, that's the norm for you.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Zetta Zephos And Rild.
One of these is not like the other

And yet, memorial Wall much?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmm I just mainly lurked until the advent of Charlotte Coolhorn in Bleach erupted onto the forums.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Plat can I get the code for the Eridan skin ? I can't find it in the custom skin thread.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Hey Plat can I get the code for the Eridan skin ? I can't find it in the custom skin thread.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2011)

I laughed long and loud that day, Wave.

Everyone's reaction was amazing to witness as they went through disbelief and horror.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Made a zip of all the Homestuck albums ever



almost 1 gig of musics lol


----------



## Cash (Apr 17, 2011)

Best skin so far. Just waiting on someone to change the font color already. 

Eridan made me rage so hard and none of you was on MSN the time I was reading it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, the font color needs to be made lighter.

Grey on Black doesn't really show up well.

That's largely why I dumped the custom skin.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2011)

You should have saved the logs. 

Favourite trolls and kids?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You should have *saved the logs*.
> 
> Favourite trolls and kids?



For Eridan skin? don't you mean Shaved the Legs?


----------



## Cash (Apr 17, 2011)

looking through the code making color edits. Mist's skin changes every site . 


Taurus Versant said:


> You should have saved the logs.
> 
> Favourite trolls and kids?



Seriously tough question. Probably between Dave and Rose but I really like all of them. some of my favorite moments were the Nicholas Cage flashes with John. The time he showed Vriska and she went into fan girl mode was hilarious . I like Rose's pesterlogs alot. Her and Kanaya are hilarious. Dave in the middle of Squiddle ass. instantly thought of TAP IT from Problem Sleuth and died lol. 

As far as trolls go I really like Karkat, Kanaya, Terezi, Vriska, Gamzee (bastard :/)Nepeta and Sollux. So most of them except Tavros and Aradia. They are just ok. Eridan just smh. Fucker. Feferi  is nice too.

So yea, I like most of them kids alot.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Eridan is just two big jokes really.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok, so where do I put the code?

Once I do the other parts.


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 17, 2011)

Probably already been asked, but what's the song that plays in the newest update?


----------



## Cash (Apr 17, 2011)

Tools>addons>User styles>write new style>name it, paste it in>done


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm stuck at "write new style". It just says "You don't have any add-ons" and gives links to the main website.

Also the song most recently is called Secret ROM, formally exclusive to Trickster Mode.
If you don't know what Trickster mode is, look it up.


----------



## Cash (Apr 17, 2011)

You're on Firefox right?


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 17, 2011)

Right.
I downloaded Stylish and went to User Styles in the browser.

Also I'm on the KakashiBETA.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

what's your opinion of Terezi, cash?

That's all that matters.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

>Goes to Blender Porn Dump
>Gabies' 

OH DEAR GOD


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

Cash said:


> Best skin so far. Just waiting on someone to change the font color already.
> 
> Eridan made me rage so hard and none of you was on MSN the time I was reading it



Are you talking about his rampage ?

I remember the immense amount of fanboy delight I had on that day.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Goes to Blender Porn Dump
> >Gabies'
> 
> OH DEAR GOD



FFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

I don't have accesss. And now I'm all curious. Care to vaguely describe it?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

you dont want to know.....

YOU DONT WANT TO KNOW


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2011)

Is it Homestuck?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

It is rule 34.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> you dont want to know.....
> 
> YOU DONT WANT TO KNOW



I'm gonna side with the mexican yet again


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Goes to Blender Porn Dump
> >Gabies'
> 
> OH DEAR GOD



hahahaha,that's my gabies.


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2011)

gabies why so sealed?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

What is it ?


----------



## shit (Apr 17, 2011)

vriska giving hussie a bj and there apparently being so much cum down her throat that it's blasting out her ass
right now you're imagining something way better quality than the drawing, but that's what it is


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 17, 2011)

I didn't want to hear that shit


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

shit said:


> vriska giving hussie a bj and there apparently being so much cum down her throat that it's blasting out her ass
> right now you're imagining something way better quality than the drawing, but that's what it is



NOOOOO  I know what your talking about it's on the encloypedia dramatica page. THE REPRESSED MEMORIES ARE BACK !


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> NOOOOO  I know what your talking about it's on the encloypedia dramatica page. THE REPRESSED MEMORIES ARE BACK !



This is exactly how I reacted. Verbatim.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

shit, you forgot to decribe that the cum takes the form of the spiderweb :33


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2011)

Get that filth out of here. 

Jesus some of us have some moral fibers and standards in dis unverse.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

LAALALAAA DON''T WANNA MISS A THING LLLLAAAAAAAA


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> shit, you forgot to decribe that the cum takes the form of the spiderweb :33


She could use a bucket.

To catch it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

Looooooooooooooooool.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

HUMM HUMM HUM HOW DO I GO THROUGH ONE NIGHT WITHOUT YOU HUMM HUM HUM


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> She could use a bucket.



You fucktard get that NSFW bullshitery out of this thread there are 6 sweeps old children viewing these forums


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2011)

at 4 sweeps I was stomping on maggots, 6 sweepers watch that filth in privacy I'm sure.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> HUMM HUMM HUM HOW DO I GO THROUGH ONE NIGHT WITHOUT YOU HUMM HUM HUM


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> You fucktard get that NSFW bullshitery out of this thread there are 6 sweeps old children viewing these forums



yes

buckets are the last fucking straw


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2011)

It actually is web. The fact that I know the inspiration for that picture and the fact I've already seen it are the scars of those who seek knowledge of all forms.

Even the painful stuff.

That said if you approach it with the right mind the inspiration is fucking hilarious. I just don't think there is a right mind.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2011)

...

So HussieXVriska like straight out of my doujins? Complete with weird sex physics?

Wow.

Homestuck has definitely started to screw with me.

[YOUTUBE]fpEmIUFXJK0[/YOUTUBE]

For example whenever I watch this I can't help but think that the troll version of this music video was banned. It's filthy kinky shit.

EDIT: Oh and Nepeta, Feferi, Kanaya and Eridan seemed to have contributed the materials.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2011)

why would you post that


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm going to sleep


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> why would you post that



It's a good song 

edit: Damn they removed the :anno smilie? Lame.

EDIT2: And they didn't. Huh.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

This is a kids forum after all.

Let's try and keep it clean.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2011)

Only one n, Wave


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 17, 2011)

fuckingsaved.png

Wasn't there an update just yesterday? Your graph might need altering then. I suppose that the closer you get to a possible update the more desperate and inane the conversation gets.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 17, 2011)

These were pretty unsatisfying updates. 

Barely enough to sustain an hour or so of on topic discussion.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 17, 2011)

lol that's a good one sunny

I can't wait to see how low we get.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 17, 2011)

well the blender porn dump got linked so I don't know how much lower there actually is on this one. Sunny's going to have to pull out all the stops now.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 17, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> well the blender porn dump got linked so I don't know how much lower there actually is on this one. Sunny's going to have to pull out all the stops now.



Are you underestimating Sunny ?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2011)

The fact that Sunny has that shit graphed to a science disturbs me.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2011)

I mean you'd need to average that shit out, and what's more have a graph on the curve of activity to boot. The fucking fuck Sunny?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunny forgot about him ruining space jam on his quality chart.

I would probably put that below Hussie X Vriska porn actually .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

A fairly accurate graph too. Then again if anyone can assess the decaying state of decency.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2011)

Cubey may be a failure singularity, but Sunny he is a fucking anaylsis and quantifier of that shit. It;s like he centered himself in the bullshit so deep that no level of quality could remove him. It's almost endearing. like a negative Luke Skywalker. Something equatable to half as good as Jar Jar Binks


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sunny forgot about him ruining space jam on his quality chart.
> 
> I would probably put that below Hussie X Vriska porn actually .



when did he ruin space jam

actually, i dont want to know


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2011)

As a direct opposite. TV wades through the mewling flesh and writhing limbs of deviancy in order to provide us with the highest of quality. S/he sacrifices sanity for the betterment of others.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The fact that Sunny has that shit graphed to a science disturbs me.





zenieth said:


> I mean you'd need to average that shit out, and what's more have a graph on the curve of activity to boot. The fucking fuck Sunny?





Taurus Versant said:


> A fairly accurate graph too. Then again if anyone can assess the decaying state of decency.


Bitch please, I've been here since the beginning. I've seen all the luls in quality and decency.

And contributed to it when it amused me.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2011)

The fact that you analyzed it speaks for itself


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 18, 2011)

BTW The mspa romart thread had a recent influx of lesbian arts, if any of you gentlemen are interested


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunny I've been in this from the beginning as well I know what you saw.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2011)

That possibly pertains to my interests.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sunny I've been in this from the beginning as well I know what you saw.



I first popped up when we were on page 20.

I've been here since the start as well .


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2011)

Let me correct that, it does pertain to my interests.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 18, 2011)

I seem to have forgotten to mention that some lesbian arts are skeptic archer lesbian arts. Of Redglare/Mindfang.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

Skeptic Archer arts?

Skeptic Archer arts


----------



## Platinum (Apr 18, 2011)

Just post them in the fan art thread.

Too lazy to wade through rom art thread .


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 18, 2011)

Just as well Plat, there's some guy who was whining about there not being any NSFW arts posted on the art forums.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 18, 2011)

Lesbian fanart is always welcomed.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh shit just noticed that LOWAA image shit posted in the fanart dump.

I found my new background.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah I just saw that as well, shit's amazing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

LoWaA's angels reminded me of the Weeping Angels.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 18, 2011)

Of course it would be a Dr. Who reference. 

That episode is the only one (current season) I've seen and I am still slightly freaked out by it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

If Eridan actually dealt with Weeping Angels he'd shoot up in my book.

He didn't so he didn't though.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> If Eridan actually dealt with Weeping Angels he'd shoot up in my book.
> 
> He didn't so he didn't though.



CA: my holy fire is the wwhite fury bled from the wwrath-wweary eyes of fifty thousand nonfictional angels
CA: and wwhen theyre finished *wweepin* they wwill boww before their prince 

You were saying TV ?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 18, 2011)

TV's status

[ ] not told
[ ] told
[x] fucking told


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

Plat's Status

[]hopeful
[]not hopeful
[x]delusional


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> CA: my holy fire is the wwhite fury bled from the wwrath-wweary eyes of fifty thousand nonfictional angels
> CA: and wwhen theyre finished *wweepin* they wwill boww before their prince
> 
> You were saying TV ?


Hah.

I wonder what'd happen to a weeping angel if smote by Ahab's Crosshairs.

I mean they turn into a statue. And statues can be blown up.

Would they reform after he turned around? 

If so, that might make Eridan hopeless...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

If Weeping Angels broke like normal statues they wouldn't be so terrifying.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

I wonder if they can be harmed then when you close your eyes...like Boos in Mario...

/imagines Eridan apeshit beamspam with eyes closed.

Crap, I'm wandering into Platinum's fanfiction collection aren't I.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 18, 2011)

My Eridan Fanfics are fare more delusional than that .


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> TV's status
> 
> [ ] not told
> [ ] told
> [x] fucking told



TV's status

[ ] Not told
[x] Told
[x] Toldem Sleuth


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh shit just noticed that LOWAA image shit posted in the fanart dump.
> 
> I found my new background.



here's the full size img for you


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2011)

that's not fair
we've never heard Gamzee rap
and Dave said he and Gamz had the best rap off in the history of paradox space I think


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 18, 2011)

We still need to see that log. So Sober!Gamzee and Dave chatlog coming soon?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

gamzee rapped with Tavros for a little bit


----------



## Cash (Apr 18, 2011)

mAYBE WE CAN SLAM ABOUT IT


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2011)

it's obvious that gamzee just makes raps more intense
so if it's bad, it'll be the worst ever if he's involved
and if it's good, it'll be the best ever


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2011)

He's like a rap powerup


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> TV's status
> 
> [ ] not told
> [ ] told
> [x] fucking told



And you wonder why we keep making so many Eridan jokes.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 18, 2011)

I like to make them because I feel obligated to make puns


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2011)

It helps that most Eridan puns can be reused for chopchopamaru.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 18, 2011)

*Toby Tweets*


> _FwugRadiation Toby Radiation F. _
> wow my boobs are so squishy!!! (lasers zap out of them and kill everyone in the room) NO THIS IS WHY MEN CANT HAVE BREASTS AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol Toby


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 18, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2011)

We've all been there


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 18, 2011)

I just realised that whenever I read the word moirail I pronounce it in my head as monorail. Just sounds better to me.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 18, 2011)

I have officailly given upon the custom skin. Sorry Eridan, I tried to met you halfway, but you just didn't make the cut.

EDIT: 50th post. Wooo


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 18, 2011)

Uzumaki is the scariest fucking thing I need to watch gurren laggan to cancel it out


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 18, 2011)

It stops being scary once you realize everyone was a fucking retard.

First chapters were scary as fuck, imo.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 18, 2011)

just started chap 6 but when the sky turned into a black human faced spiral I would have fucking broke ass. IDK why they're still there

EDIT:THIS STUPID BITCH IS STLL AT THE SCHOOL  your hair gained sentience and you still choose to chill there. Why are all people in horror fiction retarded


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

hey guys update


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

shit is approaching a singularity of meta.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2011)

Look at the gramophone


----------



## brolmes (Apr 18, 2011)

sphyer just fodderized jack noir in the bleach mafia

i'm torn between outrage and unfathomable snausages


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Look at the gramophone



One of Dave's records? Interesting. Hope there is another update today.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 18, 2011)

Lady and gentlemen...

Characters are doing canonical things in non-canon places while holding the very canon they exist in.

[raving madness, cut for time]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

Gamzee officially has bro tier moves


----------



## brolmes (Apr 18, 2011)

and officially smells fast


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

So I was playing Power Rangers on Super Nintendo last night (ironically)

And one of the bosses more or less had Flash Step a la Bro and Gamzee

And I figured out the strategy to employ if you aren't fast enough to be able to hit them: Position yourself to guard against their attack and then attack in a direction they may be and hope in their speed they are reckless and your attack connects.

Or do like Kenpachi did when fighting Tousen. And absorb their blow and counter.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gamzee officially has bro tier moves



And now has Cal.

Why do I get the feeling that Gamz is gonna do to Ter as Bro did to Dave?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

SS: Raise left leg a little in the air and hold it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

^ Or that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen

the Huss

is back in form


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

She needs to up her vim stat.

I'd recommend some hot sauce.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

Terezi is now trapped in a small room and must use the environment and various game mechanics to escape.

Yesssssssssssss.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

>Key

I wonder if she has any guns on her.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 18, 2011)

if gamzee starts shadow-switching keys with guns i will feel pretty warm inside


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2011)

Demon Mobster Klown Gamzee?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> It stops being scary once you realize everyone was a fucking retard.
> 
> First chapters were scary as fuck, imo.



ITT Main character should of realized that almost no pussy is worth staying in the town at that point.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 18, 2011)

TEREZI IS A SLEUTH TRAPPED IN AN OFFICE

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Godammit Terezi, stop being a huge derp. This is like...worse than John level.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 18, 2011)

Tezeri: You tell Cal to step off, he can keep the clown though


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Spidertroll. Spidertroll. Does whatever a spidertroll does.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 18, 2011)

Terezi is BLINDED by hatred when she figures out who it really is she's gonna be RED in the face, man Gamzee is really making her look like a CLOWN.


----------



## geG (Apr 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ladies and gentlemen
> 
> the Huss
> 
> is back in form



Hopefully it'll last. I've missed these daily updates


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Godammit Terezi, stop being a huge derp. This is like...worse than John level.



she's freakin blind


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Just because you're blind doesn't mean you're dumb.


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2011)

Terezi has just gone full derp


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 18, 2011)

Grimderp 10char


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 18, 2011)

1 N33D P1CTUR3S

P1CTUR3S OF SP1D3RTROLL


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2011)

INB4TEREZI WAS KIDDING AND REALLY KNOWS IT'S GAMZEE.


Also TV need pics did you see what Gabies posted?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> 1 N33D P1CTUR3S
> 
> P1CTUR3S OF SP1D3RTROLL


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> INB4TEREZI WAS KIDDING AND REALLY KNOWS IT'S GAMZEE.
> 
> 
> Also TV need pics did you see what Gabies posted?



NOOOO NOOOO NOO NOO FIRST RULE ABOUT TROLL PORN YOU DO NOT TALK ABOUT TROLL PORN


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


>



you sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 18, 2011)

shit said:


> Terezi has just gone full derp



you just enjoy bashing terezi


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> INB4TEREZI WAS KIDDING AND REALLY KNOWS IT'S GAMZEE.



why would she kid herself?


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> you just enjoy bashing terezi



yes, and I'm relishing this influx of easy opportunities


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2011)

Don't deny the massive boner it's giving you KT.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

@shit:


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 18, 2011)

Terezi reminds me of the Inspector who acts like they know what they're doing while the main character takes care of business. Eg. Lestrade, Chelmey

Karkat will be the Holmes/Layton.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Karkat's too busy shitting bricks to be Holmes/Layton


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 18, 2011)

Then if not him, then who? Who is our Troll Holmes? Our Layton?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Why the lesbian vampire of course.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe 

Anyway the fanartists as always, work quick.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh. So that's what TV was referring to. slowpoke.jpg


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Don't deny the massive boner it's giving you KT.


----------



## shit (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh. So that's what TV was referring to. slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Platinum (Apr 18, 2011)

Terezi has gone completely derp.


----------



## Cash (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Sunny, That one Bec Noir ava you had, You still got it? I want it, so bad.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Cash said:


> Hey Sunny, That one Bec Noir ava you had, You still got it? I want it, so bad.


This one?


----------



## Cash (Apr 18, 2011)

Yuuuuup, gotta anymore that you mind sharing?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 18, 2011)

I like you Clubs Deuce Avy though Cash .


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I like you Clubs Deuce Avy though Cash .



fistfullofpenis


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

Uh sure, here's all the MSPA ones I've had this year (cba to get the old ones from my old computer)

Some I didn't use, I just made for others.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 18, 2011)

I take a short nap and wake up to find that Terezi has gone J. Jonah Jameson on us while turning into a homage of Problem Sleuth.

Life is good


----------



## Cash (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Sunny. Gotta spread.  at Jade. 



Platinum said:


> I like you Clubs Deuce Avy though Cash .



lol yea, its awesome. Next one might be Doze

THE CHASE

IS ON


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 18, 2011)

Dave should fight Gamzee.

Y/N?


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2011)

Dave should fight everybody.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see how Terezi gets out of this office.

She probably won't ever get out though .


----------



## Sylar (Apr 18, 2011)

Imagination bitches.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 19, 2011)

You know what's funny about this update? 

Nepeta ships Gamzee/Terezi, it was in her shipping chart


----------



## zenieth (Apr 19, 2011)

A final farewell from beyond the catnip garden in the sky.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm still confident that Nepeta will rise up as a half dead zombiecat.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm hoping she won't


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

why such a cat hater, ban?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Dave should fight Gamzee.
> 
> Y/N?


Dave: Accelerate shows he should be able to do bro level flash step


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

he has the potential to after being in the medium for months, but honestly baby dave has more speed feats than alpha dave


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

13:14
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR5ze9-TwAw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]






shit said:


> why such a cat hater, ban?



I love cats. Sometimes with fries and a coke.


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

what a coincidence
I shoot ducks and eat them


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

What a coincidence
I shoot shit and eat i- wha, wait, almost fell into that one.


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2011)

Is it cats vs ducks flame war time?

If so, I'm torn...

Nah, I set my allegiance mesh to cats.

New avatar to show it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

Cartoon cats:
Tom
Sylvester
Garfield

Pretty much all failures.

Cartoon ducks:
Scrooge
Darkwing Duck
Daffy
Aflac duck

Pretty much all furries.

I'm torn.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

Cool! Another jukebox flash!


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

you're obviously intentionally forgetting Heathcliffe and ... that cat on Pinnochio, and...
well cats haven't really gotten a fair shake in cartoons what with all the mouse heros about


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Cartoon ducks:
> Scrooge
> Darkwing Duck
> Daffy
> ...



Did you mean to say failures? I don't see what could be furry about them in either sense.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

Update btw.


shit said:


> you're obviously intentionally forgetting Heathcliffe and ... that cat on Pinnochio, and...
> well cats haven't really gotten a fair shake in cartoons what with all the mouse heros about


Oh yeah, the cat in Coraline was awesome in that sense. eh killed mice and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2011)

Hear of update on non-home computer.

Be unable to access it.



The cat from Foghorn Leghorn was kinda cool. And Sunny has yet to explain his duck-furries


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 19, 2011)

Good to see Trollcops getting canon relevance


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2011)

There's Trollcops in this update?

:blargh

Must see.


----------



## geG (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm a Member of the Midnight Crew

Yessssssssssssssss


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Hear of update on non-home computer.
> 
> Be unable to access it.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmpAx8Z5z40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

me bagging shit


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 19, 2011)

Is xrom and original mspa tune?  It feels like I recognize it from somewhere.

Wait, holy shit, is that La Mulana?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Cartoon cats:
> Tom
> Sylvester
> Garfield
> ...


Pretty much. The only time Garfield was interesting was the time we learn he's actually an abandoned cat, and everything about his life was just a hunger induced hallucination trip.


> Cartoon ducks:
> Scrooge
> Darkwing Duck
> Daffy
> Aflac duck


Donald can be pretty good too. Better than Daffy.


> Pretty much all furries.


Not sure if furries is the right if they have feathers? Is it? Purely academical.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2011)

Cartoon ducks are awesome.


----------



## geG (Apr 19, 2011)

Anasazi said:


> Is xrom and original mspa tune?  It feels like I recognize it from somewhere.



It's a bunch of different SNES songs mixed together or something


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm a member of the Midnight Crew is such a great song.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Pretty much. The only time Garfield was interesting was the time we learn he's actually an abandoned cat, and everything about his life was just a hunger induced hallucination trip.
> 
> Donald can be pretty good too. Better than Daffy.
> 
> Not sure if furries is the right if they have feathers? Is it? Purely academical.


Well I mean in the sense that they're all srsly anthropomorphized and pretty much the only thing that makes them ducks (save the Aflac duck) is the bill and that they sound like they have a dick down their throat.


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

I was with you til dick down their throat


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

Well how would you refer to that weird ass voice of Donald?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

donald's a special case, but I'd say he's like a throat cancer patient that had his voice box removed but figured out a way to talk by gargling on his spit


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Cartoon cats:
> Tom
> Sylvester
> Garfield
> ...



Scrooge McDuck. A failure.

WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Pretty much. The only time Garfield was interesting was the time we learn he's actually an abandoned cat, and everything about his life was just a hunger induced hallucination trip.
> *
> Donald can be pretty good too. Better than Daffy.*
> 
> Not sure if furries is the right if they have feathers? Is it? Purely academical.



What is this ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Scrooge McDuck. A failure.
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK?


I said furry you derp.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I said furry you derp.



I know, I was coming back to change it.  

_godthisissoembarrassing_


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

I think we need to take a step back and realize that this is sunny's opinion
which is terrible by default


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

My opinions are pretty much always truth.

And yes, the truth is frequently terrible.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 19, 2011)

That honk at the end of XROM.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What is this ?



Donald > Daffy.

I always liked both though. I always wondered why the ducks were the butt monkeys on both Warner and disney cartoons.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2011)

We need to to stop hatin' on Sunny like he's the sandiest kind of terrible. Because he isn't.

However, there is nothing anthro about Aflac Duck. Furthermore, Donald v Daffy is an age-old battle, and I gotta go with Daffy. Donald's whole schtick is failing at everything ever and talking funny, but Daffy...

Wait...

I'm going to have to rethink this.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

They're pretty much the same character. 

Both are so jelly of the main character (read: Mickey/Bugs Bunny) 
Both frequently get mad as fuck

Though points to Donald for being a useful Thundaga spam in Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

Daffy is about failing at everything getting shot in the face and being a douche. Donald is capable of love and compassion, and doesn't give a darn about having to wear pants.
Victory has never clearer.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

Also, Donald's super hero is duck batman. I repeat
Duck Batman


Fuck you daffy.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2011)

Okay.

Leave videogames out of this.

I made a Venn diagram, and the main difference sans color is Daffy is selfish all the time, but Donald is just vengeful and short-tempered.

So yeah, Daffy. Hands down.


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

all this daffy hate
I hate to speak fondly of ducks unless I'm eating them (they are greasily delicious)
but daffy is top tier duck cartoonage


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Okay.
> 
> Leave videogames out of this.
> 
> ...


They're both assholes lol


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> They're pretty much the same character.
> 
> Both are so jelly of the main character (read: Mickey/Bugs Bunny)
> Both frequently get mad as fuck
> ...



They're not the same character. 

Daffy is always mad and is constantly a butt monkey, while Donald just gets short bursts of anger when he's trolled.

Both are awesome cartoon characters.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Okay.
> 
> Leave videogames out of this.
> 
> ...



power duck is not a videogame character. that was a radom image I googled.
But if we were, well Kingdom Hearts Donald is pretty cool too.



Daffy is a selfish douche. Donald, for all his anger is a loving uncle, nephew and long term boyfriend.
And while what drives Daffy is his pure selfish douchiness, Donald on the other hand, has a legitimate reason to be angry, as he is canonically bound to never have a single moment of good luck, having to conquer by himself every little thing, physical or emotional, that has ever owned.

Fuck Daffy


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

daffy's not mad all the time
I remember a movie where he had some detective agency and was basically just a boss
and back before bugs, he was a magnificently zany bastard


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> power duck is not a videogame character. that was a radom image I googled.
> But if we were, well Kingdom Hearts Donald is pretty cool too.
> 
> 
> ...





Speaking about cartoons, Bugs Bunny is the biggest asshole ever. I don't understand why he's the hero, he's a douchebag.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

It's true. The Goddess of luck itself came to earth and said "Eh, I wanted to see what happens if I give ALL of the luck to Gladstone, and none to donald, throughout their whole lives"




> Speaking about cartoons, Bugs Bunny is the biggest asshole ever. I don't understand why he's the hero, he's a douchebag.





Buggs is a trickster. He tricks. And he's rarely intentionally mean spirited to those he meets, he just toys around with them, righteously so, since 90% of the time, they're out to kill him


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2011)

This is getting intense. We should stop.

Donald enters stage, tries to do something neutral (pick fruit or something), someone messes with him and he flips his shit.

Daffy enters stage and atempts to do something, gets beat and plots revenge.

And revenge is bad That's what makes him better.

Good emotions do not make a good character.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

Fun Fact: Gladstone has Vriska powers. He can curse people with bad luck with a stink eye.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 19, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Donald > Daffy.
> 
> I always liked both though. I always wondered why the ducks were the butt monkeys on both Warner and disney cartoons.



Someone hasn't seen Duck Dodgers


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Someone hasn't seen Duck Dodgers



I love Duck Dodgers.

I still prefer Donald.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2011)

Are we at LooneyTunes+Disney/Homestuck compros?

I must know the Troll Foghorn Leghorn.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 19, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I love Duck Dodgers.
> 
> I still prefer Donald.



I'm sorry Sage but hate him , plus he's Mickeys bitch I mean just listen to that voice you know his agenda


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm sorry Sage but hate him , plus he's Mickeys bitch I mean *just listen to that voice you know his agenda *



He ain't Mickey's bitch. 

KizaruSunnyLevel


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 19, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> He ain't Mickey's bitch.
> 
> KizaruSunnyLevel



I was talking about smoking sage I mean why would I go down that path


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm sorry Sage but hate him , plus he's Mickeys bitch I mean just listen to that voice you know his agenda


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 19, 2011)

But your right about bugs bunny I wish someone would just shoot him already.

EDIT: I'm hurt ban


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I was talking about smoking sage I mean why would I go down that path



I remember an episode where Donald thought his nephews smoked so he forced them to smoke a pack of cigars. I like the values dissonance of old cartoons 

[YOUTUBE]IBNXHeCCdRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

It's for your own good


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

that song is catchy as fuck

ZIG HEIL, ZIG HEIL, ZIG HEIL RIGHT ON HIS FACE


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 19, 2011)

What we really need is a Looney Toons Kingdom Hearts


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 19, 2011)

Only if I can stick the Keyblades up Bugs Bunny's ass, roast him with Fiagra and feed him to the shadows.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What we really need is a Looney Toons Kingdom Hearts





noobthemusical said:


> Only if I can stick the Keyblades up Bugs Bunny's ass, roast him with Fiagra and feed him to the shadows.



WHERE IS THE FUNDING?

Also I like how this is exclusively about ducks now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 19, 2011)

I can imagine going to a animaniacs world  BEST GAME EVER


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2011)

Final boss?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Final boss?



Wile Coyote X-blade form. The boss before that Marvin Martian in kingdom hearts :ho


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

the fact that you lack the imagination to make the space jam alliens the final villains shows how much you're truly missing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

Space Jam aliens are imp level without the god-tiering Charles Barkley power.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

Duh, exactly what do you think I would be using for Final Fantasy worlds?

Charles Barkleyseium, Michael Jordantown, etc...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> the fact that you lack the imagination to make the space jam alliens the final villains shows how much you're truly missing



Space jam villains above Coyote-X Blade and KH Marvin , I mean Marvin would be like Xemnas on that fucking dragon wearing a beast armor. It doesn't get any cooler than that.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm a member of the midnight crew .


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2011)

Where would Leghorn fit in?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 19, 2011)

Forget this discussion, I'm going to listen to midnight crew 

And troll my mafia game.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 19, 2011)

Typical TV


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

I like Havoc to be Wrought
good song, best friend

holy shit, it gets super spooky at the end DDDDDDDDD


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, top notch vinyls. I'm most fond of the remix of secret rom. Personally, I heard the I'm a Member song long before now.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 19, 2011)

This update


----------



## Platinum (Apr 19, 2011)

Terezi is gonna get her ass beat to a soundtrack .


----------



## zenieth (Apr 19, 2011)

Each one of the songs is just so fucking cash.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Terezi is gonna get her ass beat to a soundtrack .


Haven't you read Daredevil?

The soundtrack will be a powerup


----------



## zenieth (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm a member of the midnight crew


----------



## zenieth (Apr 19, 2011)

Also what's with this hate on Bugs?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

Who is the teribad person hating on Bugs?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2011)

I dun hate buggs. I said people weren't looking at him right.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 19, 2011)

Bitches be hating on Bugs ?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 19, 2011)

Didn't mean you, Ban.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 19, 2011)

Bugs is a douchebag.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 19, 2011)

Why are we not talking about the awesome songs that the new update had?


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

Bugs is a Groucho Marx rip off

and by that I mean Bugs is fucking awesome


----------



## Platinum (Apr 19, 2011)

It's hard to discuss songs especially when we have already heard some of them .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 19, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Bugs is a douchebag.


He's only a douche to those who want to murder him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Where would Leghorn fit in?



Leghorn is yin sid


----------



## brolmes (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm a member of the midnight crew is on a high tier

i re-read team sleuth vs midnight crew yesterday, i had forgotten how good that was


----------



## Platinum (Apr 19, 2011)

Who's this douchebag?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

he probably spent all day making that


----------



## zenieth (Apr 19, 2011)

Is Havoc to be Wrought a new song?

Sounds like a Kanaya theme.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also what's with this hate on Bugs?



Nah I don't hate him. He's funny. It's just like with most characters who are assholes (Bugs totally is) I like with there comes a point when I wanna see them get their ass beat to the ground. Then I'm 0kay with them again. I mean come one you never once wanted to see Elmer win?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 19, 2011)

Also He's clearly Lord English.


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 19, 2011)

This would be one hell of a neg message.


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh and in case anyone doesn't know:


----------



## shit (Apr 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Is Havoc to be Wrought a new song?
> 
> Sounds like a Kanaya theme.



I'm sure it's new


----------



## Platinum (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah it's a new song.


----------



## shit (Apr 20, 2011)

I want it on an album already


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 20, 2011)

Eddie Morton is Lord English.

We should have seen this coming.



KizaruTachio said:


> Leghorn is yin sid



I approve of this.


----------



## shit (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2011)

sometimes gamzee thinks

HE THINKS ABOUT THE MOST IMPORTANT THINGS IN LIFE

honk


----------



## shit (Apr 20, 2011)

Gamzee needs more interactions with people besides just killing them


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 20, 2011)

'dat Midnight Crew record. win 

becuase i'm a member of the Midnight Crew *grin*


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 20, 2011)

I spontaineously decided to replay Plants Vs Zombies. Up to the Wallnut.

Gonna backround it w/ Homestuck music.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 20, 2011)

Listening to Medium while studying

>Remix of 'Friday' in 'Heat' out of fucking nowhere
>mfw


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2011)

^ Say wgat?


----------



## brolmes (Apr 20, 2011)

do you mean that terrible song everyone keeps posting? i never noticed that in there

but then i've never listened to friday past 10 seconds in


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ...Phrased poorly.


 Oh god man, why would you even say that?


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2011)

Sunny we dont want to hear about it.

We just wanna talk about it.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2011)

and we've gotten disc 2


----------



## Platinum (Apr 20, 2011)

I see what Hussie did there.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

it looks

Scartched


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

lol, nevermind, I just read the pdate


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 20, 2011)

Did....did Tezeri just cause the scratch of the Trolls session?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

doubt it. The "Table" is always on the hero of time's realm.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 20, 2011)

Scratch.

And sniff.

Dammit Hussie.

Though I wonder what the troll's Beat Mesa looks like.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 20, 2011)

asides the trolls don't use CD's. They use grubs


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 20, 2011)

Ban's set appears to be a Doctor Who character. Not sure what to say about the Who-ification of this thread.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 20, 2011)

Not just any character damn it. 

That is Sarah Jane Smith.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 20, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Not just any character damn it.
> 
> That is Sarah Jane Smith.



I'll assume she is as important as you say.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Scratch.
> 
> And sniff.
> 
> ...



Probably a bigger version of Aradia's "spinners"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Scratch.
> 
> And sniff.
> 
> ...


It's in the Hero Of Time's land.

So it probably looks kinda like Aradia's time traveling music boxes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 20, 2011)

This is getting way too meta


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 20, 2011)

But how would it be scratched? The carbon cylinder?
Oh wait that makes perfect sense.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 21, 2011)

What is such a small record doing in this great big sleeve?

So I mean is Hussie saying that Dave really is *Lrd English* or is he just yanking my shit here


also, about the beat mesa


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought for a second you were Geg Homestuck


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm betting more ancestor exposition is coming soon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 21, 2011)

OH GOD I WANT TO SEE LEGISLACERATOR HERO MODE


----------



## brolmes (Apr 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I thought for a second you were Geg Homestuck



well i did make that set he had that one time 

but he refused to wear the kissing version


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 21, 2011)

Also hurry up and get 1000 posts.

MSPA avys deserve to be at least 150x150


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2011)

Homestuck will never reach 1000 posts.

Due to his weird need to delete all his old posts.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Apr 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck will never reach 1000 posts.
> 
> Due to his weird need to delete all his old posts.



that was just to keep people in mafias thinking i was just some random noob  

it doesn't work any more, now they know i'm just dumb


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> that was just to keep people in mafias thinking i was just some random noob
> 
> it doesn't work any more, now they know i'm just dumb



Being the owner of the mafia fc kind of throws all notions of being a mafia amateur out the window .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 21, 2011)

LEGISLACERATOR TEREZI pek


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2011)

Too bad that uniform is soon going to be stained in blood.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, it's gonna get dirty with the blood of the wicked.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh my god, these are just too good.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2011)

Those are all great.

Also I find this recent update... intriguing.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'll assume she is as important as you say.



You have no idea how many irons Sarah Jane had in the fire. 
She had all of the irons
All of them


----------



## shit (Apr 21, 2011)

was expecting more Gamzee on the 420 update


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 21, 2011)

Banhammer why you break my heart by wearing that set 

We'll get our fix of Gamzee soon. For now I'll enjoy myself watching Terezi feel black rom for Spidertroll.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Banhammer why you break my heart by wearing that set



Sarah Jane Smith: You can tell you're getting older, your assistants are getting younger.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 21, 2011)

Still won't watch her spin-off though. K-9's is funnier


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 21, 2011)

yes, we needs more gamzee


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 21, 2011)

This is Gamzee gifting to her to court her.

Nepeta's ship be true.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Still won't watch her spin-off though. K-9's is funnier



Her spin off was decent. It was made soley of the cheesier moments of Who.
Like the genocide of the fat people.
You know
For kids!


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2011)

Sarah Jane Smith: It's funny, all this today, 'cause I've been thinking, because,se The Doctor showed me such a remarkable life and when he went it just took me a long while to get over it.
Jo Jones: Me too. You know, sometimes I think I've never stopped running.
Sarah Jane Smith: And then he came back and I realized the life I wanted was right under my nose all that time.
Jo Jones: Who came back?
[she realizes and is stunned]
Jo Jones: The Doctor?
Sarah Jane Smith: Yeah.
Jo Jones: Recently?
Sarah Jane Smith: Oh, about four years ago.
Jo Jones: I... I never saw him again.
Sarah Jane Smith: Oh, well, it was just a coincidence the first time... we were both investigating this case...
Jo Jones: [even more stunned at Sarah's revelation] The first time? You mean it was more than once?
Sarah Jane Smith: [pause, then] Yeah.
Jo Jones: Oh.
[pause, then]
Jo Jones: He must have really liked you.


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Apr 21, 2011)

Sarah Jane


----------



## Hoshino Rika (Apr 21, 2011)

Totally repping Platinum with this one.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2011)

pyralspite


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2011)

People talking about Doctor Who.

I wish I was better at bluffing through conversations.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 21, 2011)

Its best to ignore if you don't know what's going on.

Like when CD and other OBDers do the Kamen Power Rangers thing.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, what memories....

I remember Rangerspam vs Ponyspam.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2011)

Good God, so much kamen rider spam quality.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2011)

Just read the Pyralspite update. 13th troll's blood color confirmed to be white.

Oh, while I was doing , I realized the Writ Keeper hasn't done anything yet.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 21, 2011)

Terezi is lucky Gamzee isn't killing her for some reason.

Gamzee master plan get Terezi ready to kill Vriska. Separate Vriska and Kanaya. Kill Kanaya in a 1-on-1. Have Terezi kill Vriska. Reveal that Vriska only killed 1 troll, and is actually feeling really bad about it. Watch Terezi feel bad/cry. Reduce her to pile of goo via Zillyhoo. Kill Sollux? Show Karkat dead Terezi body. Have him behold Glory of Zillyhoo.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 21, 2011)

UPDATE:

DAWWWWW 

OH FUCK GAMZEE YOU DOUCHE


----------



## shit (Apr 21, 2011)

gamzee officially incredifast


----------



## shit (Apr 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Terezi is lucky Gamzee isn't killing her for some reason.
> 
> Gamzee master plan get Terezi ready to kill Vriska. Separate Vriska and Kanaya. Kill Kanaya in a 1-on-1. Have Terezi kill Vriska. Reveal that Vriska only killed 1 troll, and is actually feeling really bad about it. Watch Terezi feel bad/cry. Reduce her to pile of goo via Zillyhoo. Kill Sollux? Show Karkat dead Terezi body. Have him behold Glory of Zillyhoo.



aw man
you predicted it, so that means it can't happen


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2011)

Gamzee is a true master of psycological warfare.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 21, 2011)

well the Grand Highblood ordered Redglare to deal with Mindfang.

It'd only make sense for Gamzee to follow in his ancestor's footsteps.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 21, 2011)

D'awwwww


----------



## shit (Apr 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> well the Grand Highblood ordered Redglare to deal with Mindfang.
> 
> It'd only make sense for Gamzee to follow in his ancestor's footsteps.



yeah but dualscar killed mindfang's lover, whereas now vriska's lover killed eridan


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 21, 2011)

Clearly Gamzee's plan didn't account for Vampires.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> well the Grand Highblood ordered Redglare to deal with Mindfang.
> 
> It'd only make sense for Gamzee to follow in his ancestor's footsteps.


I had forgotten about that!

That the legislacerators were agents of the Subjugglators.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 21, 2011)

shit said:


> yeah but dualscar killed mindfang's lover, whereas now vriska's lover killed eridan



Technically Eridan killed Kanaya first, although she actually hadn't made any proper moves on Vriska yet.



noobthemusical said:


> Clearly Gamzee's plan didn't account for Vampires.



And then Kanaya was the wrench in the plans, Rainbow Drinker out of fucking nowhere, ruining your historical recreation


----------



## shit (Apr 21, 2011)

I could give a me about terezi, vriska, gamzee, and eridan's guardians anyway
show me newwwww guardians


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 21, 2011)

Also having reread the journal part

Without a doubt, p. 5420-5445 are the single best pages in all of Homestuck.

(Kanaya 3x ownage combo)


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2011)

muffy, the vampiric slayer


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 21, 2011)

Trying rereading it with Wacky Antics playing


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2011)

Karkat Ancestor: Someone special or something
Feferi Ancestor: Empress
Sollux Ancestor: Imperial Drone?


----------



## shit (Apr 21, 2011)

^all at least somewhat interesting


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Trying rereading it with Wacky Antics playing


Relentlessly lighthearted indeed.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 21, 2011)

terezi is supposed to be the seer of mind but these updates are making her look dumb as fuck


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 21, 2011)

SHE CAN READ YOUR PERSONALITY NOT YOUR MOVEMENTS

also she has a massive hateboner for Vriska but whatareyagonnado


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2011)

She's blinded by hatelove. 


And also she's literaly blind.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 21, 2011)

i know that but it still seems a bit too out of character

i mean unless she really is just supposed to be one of the lame ass weak trolls with no power at all, cause the mind thing is supposed to be all she's got


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2011)

Gamzee's covered his tracks. Nobody could know about his murders except for witnesses and people he told beforehand.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 21, 2011)

Gamzee be trolling.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 21, 2011)

His purple blood is dripping everywhere. And would have been on Nepeta's claw.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2011)

Okay if you don't count your own bloodstains as "evidence", Gamzee's covered his tracks. Terezi's all like "G4MZ33'S BL33D1NG? 1 HOP3 H3'S 4LR1GHT. 1 B3T VR1SK4 D1D 1T."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 21, 2011)

Gamzee's about to start getting really fucking friendly, I hope Vriska saves Terezi I wonder what she would say to that


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2011)

More ancestor speculation:
Tavros: Unimportant mudblood
Aradia: Rebel archeologist or something
Kanaya: Duchess of Rainbows


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2011)

Terezi can't possibly be that clueless.

Oh and lol gamzee be trolling.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm disappoint. Terezi appears to be a big derp. =[


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2011)

Gamzee is intentionally framing Vriska. Note the Con-Air Poster by the Nepeta-body and the implications within the chest. Gamzee is sending Terezi to take out Vriska with the power of psychology. He CONTROLS her rage. That is his power.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2011)

Gamzee parallels Bro
Terezi parallels Dave
at least in this little joke of gamzee moving like a ninja with Cal

She can smell his blood, she is either joking about spider troll or is a big derp detective.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 21, 2011)

She is nose-blinded by rage. Rage invoked by the bard.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2011)

She is Derp-Tier


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Gamzee is intentionally framing Vriska. Note the Con-Air Poster by the Nepeta-body and the implications within the chest. Gamzee is sending Terezi to take out Vriska with the power of psychology. He CONTROLS her rage. That is his power.



I told TV this a while ago but he shot the theory down


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 21, 2011)

Gamzee manipul8ing Terezi?

I can dig it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2011)

KOBE IN SBAHJ BITCHES


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 22, 2011)

Behold Lord English's true form.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2011)

I am fucking super okay with that.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 22, 2011)

Plat is over joyed by this SBaHJ update


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2011)

Has their ever been a finer combination than SBAHJ and the Lakers?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 22, 2011)

I think not.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2011)

Kobe is LE.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 22, 2011)

How can I? He wields the Infinity Gauntlet.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2011)

Exactly it all makes sense.

The Big Man is the Doc Scratch to Kobe's Lord English.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2011)

Sunny is probably a Clipper fan.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 22, 2011)

No, LE is Eddie Morton. Proven fact.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 22, 2011)

This is the happiest Plat has been with MSPA since he mistakenly thought Eridan was important.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 22, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Gamzee is intentionally framing Vriska. Note the Con-Air Poster by the Nepeta-body and the implications within the chest. Gamzee is sending Terezi to take out Vriska with the power of psychology. He CONTROLS her rage. That is his power.



He knows that it was always him.
ALWAYS MOTHERFUCKING HIM


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 22, 2011)

In his dreams, Gamzee's the messiah.

It's him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 22, 2011)

Speaking of dreams, last night I dreamed I had checked for an update

And it was in the style of Mortal Kombat

And Gamzee did a FATALITY on Terezi and her teal blood was spraying everywhere.

I 'd


----------



## brolmes (Apr 22, 2011)

the other day i dreamed there was an update that just said "the end"

it was pretty much just completely terrible


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 22, 2011)

Too bad that dream will come true. Eventually.


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2011)

I had a dream I was killing Kidnappers. Long story bluh bluh


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 22, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Too bad that dream will come true. Eventually.



Such a lovely attitude.

"Man, this pizza tastes great!"
"You know, it will be gone forever in the near future."
"...Yeah. *sign* You're right."

Edit: I'm trying out Chrome. It's great, but gifs go twice as fast. LifeMaker's Gamzee-eye is Pokemon-Level epileptic.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 22, 2011)

While on the topic of dreams has anyone ever had like a Deja-vu dream where you feel like you experienced something before and the last place you remember seeing it was in a dream ? I think this might be where hussie got the prospit dreamer thing


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 22, 2011)

I get these brief glimpses of the future, but they are too brief for interpretation. The upside: when the moment happens, I get to trip balls.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 22, 2011)

All this dream talk is making me sad I can never remember my own.


----------



## shit (Apr 22, 2011)

I had a dream recently where this family of people barged into my house and wouldn't leave, and I got rly upset
lololol


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 22, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I get these brief glimpses of the future, but they are too brief for interpretation. The upside: when the moment happens, I get to trip balls.



Yeah kinda sometimes I feel that I do the same exact thing twice but I can't remember when I did it and I think it was from my dreams so I think this was the basis of the dream clouds on prospit.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Yeah kinda sometimes I feel that I do the same exact thing twice but I can't remember when I did it and I think it was from my dreams so I think this was the basis of the dream clouds on prospit.



Is this what Deja-vu is? Or is our example, like, reverse deja-vu?

Is Prospit real?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> The most likely explanation of d?j? vu is not that it is an act of "precognition" or "prophecy," but rather that it is an anomaly of memory, giving the false impression that an experience is "being recalled." [4][5] This explanation is substantiated by the fact that the sense of "recollection" at the time is strong in most cases, but that the circumstances of the "previous" experience (when, where, and how the earlier experience occurred) are quite uncertain or known to be impossible. Likewise, as time passes, subjects can exhibit a strong recollection of having the "unsettling" experience of d?j? vu itself, but little or no recollection of the specifics of the event(s) or circumstance(s) they were "remembering" when they had the d?j? vu experience. In particular, this may result from an overlap between the neurological systems responsible for short-term memory and those responsible for long-term memory (events which are perceived as being in the past). The events would be stored into memory before the conscious part of the brain even receives the information and processes it.[citat







IDK but I'm not sure it is Deja-vu because but this defintion there is no clairvoyance or prophecizing  involved. While there is that sense as though it happened in the past , not as a memory per say because I don't remember it until it happens. It's  more like a trauma than a memory.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Yeah kinda sometimes I feel that I do the same exact thing twice but I can't remember when I did it and I think it was from my dreams so I think this was the basis of the dream clouds on prospit.



That has happened to me. One time I had a flash of memory of me drawing a shitty grayscale tree with a mouse. A week later I was doing a geology assignment and halfway through drawing a diagram on salinity I realised that I had remembered doing it the week before.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2011)

I had a dream recently that i was the overlord badass of all creation. Then I remembered it wasn't a dream, it was reality .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 22, 2011)

I recently dreamt I was an actor in a Star Wars movie and was fighting George Lucas because he was being a sand faget.

Fun dream


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2011)

I had a dream I was making this girl gag on my dick. Right before I can climax she always bites down and I scream and wake up.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2011)

That's a pretty horrible dream.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck my uncle's dumb ass dog left one of his toys at our house. And everyone keeps fucking stepping out it causing it to honk and it keeps creeping me out .

Fucking Hussie. I will now forever tense up at the sound of a honk.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2011)

And the toy is always somewhere in the dark where you cant see it.

I have been freaked out multiple times when I am walking around in my room and I hear a honk out of fucking nowhere .


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 23, 2011)

HONK 
honk
HONK
honk
HONK

you should lay off the slime Plat, that stuff rots your think-pan!


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 23, 2011)

RemChu said:


> I had a dream I was making this girl gag on my dick. Right before I can climax she always bites down and I scream and wake up.





LifeMaker said:


> HONK
> honk
> HONK
> honk
> ...




So it's all connected


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe...

Maybe we're all connected by our dreams.

Mabye Prospit IS real.

:trippingballs


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2011)

we dont have no daughter so let the mother fucker burn.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2011)

I am wondering if somehow Terezi completely comes out of this whole situation unscathed and none the wiser.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2011)

Also somebody needs to shoop Terezi as Jonah Jameson.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2011)

Sort of like this


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2011)

LOLOL

SPIDERTROLL!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 23, 2011)

SHE NEEDS PHOTOS!

PHOTOS OF SPIDERTROLL!


----------



## brolmes (Apr 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And the toy is always somewhere in the dark where you cant see it.
> 
> I have been freaked out multiple times when I am walking around in my room and I hear a honk out of fucking nowhere .



i almost made a terrible joke about the sound of a chainsaw



Crossbow said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Maybe we're all connected by our dreams.
> 
> ...



read this book



you will trip all the balls

edit:





			
				wiki said:
			
		

> Collective unconscious is a term of analytical psychology, coined by Carl Jung. Jung distinguished the collective unconscious from the personal unconscious, in that the personal unconscious is a personal reservoir of experience unique to each individual, while the collective unconscious collects and organizes those personal experiences in a similar way with each member of a particular species.
> 
> For Jung, *?My thesis then, is as follows: in addition to our immediate consciousness, which is of a thoroughly personal nature and which we believe to be the only empirical psyche (even if we tack on the personal unconscious as an appendix), there exists a second psychic system of a collective, universal, and impersonal nature which is identical in all individuals. This collective unconscious does not develop individually but is inherited. It consists of pre-existent forms, the archetypes, which can only become conscious secondarily and which give definite form to certain psychic contents.?*


----------



## geG (Apr 23, 2011)

Aww yeah, Redglare was a badass.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 23, 2011)

Redglare kicking Mindfang's ass


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2011)

How is Terezi seeing without tasting?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2011)

Still amazing. Redglare and here dragon come in. Torch Mindfang's crew in an instant, not a fuck was given as she took Mindfang's arm as well.

Looks like Spidertroll's ancestor got Civilly Served


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 23, 2011)

Terezi about to Climb some Stairs.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 23, 2011)

redglare had a dragon

terezi's is already toast

i don't see what terezi can do to vriska


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 23, 2011)

Mindfang is fucked


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 23, 2011)

> Just as you thought. It is a message from Vriska summoning you to do battle. It is written in Gamzee's rich jelly-smelling blood, but it is her handwriting for sure. Her quirk is present, leaving the matter unde88a8le.



Looks like Gamzee can fake writing quirks.

WHAT NOW?

PS: Redglare was badass.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2011)

Gamzee faking quirks officially removes terezi's plotshield via memo.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2011)

I told people, they didn't listen.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 23, 2011)

So Gamzee can imit8 quirks OR Vriska used Gamzee blood for some reason.

Also, that excerpt. 

I'M TRIPPING BALLS I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW ABOUT.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh shit Gamzee impersonating quirks.

Plotshields go out the window.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 23, 2011)

what if vriska is just mind controlling gamzee?

supposedly it doesn't work on highbloods but ehhh i could see gamzee's colourful mind being susceptible to tampering

i mean the end of that log was hinting at the past-future significance of mindfang's/vriska's powers anyway, maybe just a red herring though i guess


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 23, 2011)

But Karkat did a whole memo with John and Dave post crit-moment about meeting the girls.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 23, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> what if vriska is just mind controlling gamzee?
> 
> supposedly it doesn't work on highbloods but ehhh i could see gamzee's colourful mind being susceptible to tampering
> 
> i mean the end of that log was hinting at the past-future significance of mindfang's/vriska's powers anyway, maybe just a red herring though i guess



She was talking about using her tongue. As in she's an incredible liar/talker.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 23, 2011)

you're only saying that cause she's a lesbian

but yeah i count lying as mind control


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 23, 2011)

Vriska controlling Gamzee is the best theory.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 23, 2011)

You wish. Vriska is on the good side now deal with it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You wish. Vriska is on the good side now deal with it.



I ever mention how good a poster you are noob :ho


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 23, 2011)

Vriska is Neutral Evil


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2011)

Vriska isn't controlling Gamzee .

His blood color is too high for her to do so remember.


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2011)

Vriska is choatic good.

Spiderderp


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2011)

fuck sonic the adventure makes me spell chaos as choa.....


FGCSACSAac


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2011)

Anyone Terezi and up on the hemospectrum vriska can't control with her powers.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You wish. Vriska is on the good side now deal with it.





Crossbow said:


> Vriska is Neutral Evil





RemChu said:


> Vriska is choatic good.
> 
> Spiderderp



there is no good or bad

that was the answer to what rose asked the cue ball about the horror terrors' alignment


----------



## Magic (Apr 23, 2011)

The horror terrors came up evil right?


I can tell evil when I see it. Andrew can't convince me otherwise.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2011)

Well it comes down to what paradox space considers "bad".


----------



## brolmes (Apr 23, 2011)

it came up and said there is no such thing as evil, or good

there are only varying degrees of grimdarkness


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2011)

We don't know what it said besides a bunch of eldritch gibberish .


----------



## brolmes (Apr 23, 2011)

i can read eldritch gibberish trust me 

i wouldn't just lie about it that would be a hundred kinds of stupid dumb


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 23, 2011)

TV and Geg tell us your answers so that by combining them we may know the great thoughts of Hussie.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2011)

Homestuck is HP Lovecraft confirmed .


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 23, 2011)

Tell me Homestuck when shall death die.

And tell me what shall become of us should great Azazoth Awaken?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 23, 2011)

Actually Hussie is Lovecraft.

Lovecraft loved cats and wrote a lot of weird shit.

Hussie loves cats and writes a lot of weird shit.

COINCIDENCE???????

I think not.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Tell me Homestuck when shall death die.



when death dies, things don't get pretty

just read the Thanos Imperative for further proof


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 24, 2011)

Me: Why?

Cleverbot: What should you talke about?

Me: I think your spelling needs some work.

Cleverbot: I know I'm not english.

Me: lol wut.

Cleverbot: Do you like flarp?


----------



## shit (Apr 24, 2011)

karkat - chaotic good
terezi - lawful neutral
gamzee - chaotic evil
sollux - true neutral
feferi - neutral good
eridan - lawful evil
vriska - neutral evil - true neutral
tavros - lawful good
equius - lawful neutral
aradia - true neutral - neutral good
nepeta - chaotic good
kanaya - neutral good - lawful neutral


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 24, 2011)

'dat Gamzee, he's one clever troll


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 24, 2011)

I had a dream where Mindfang called her lusus from prison and Spidermom was like "YOU NEVER CALL ANYMORE."

Good dream.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 24, 2011)

Lil' Cal is the greatest character.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 24, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Lil' Cal is the greatest character.



This has been common knowledge since the moment he was introduced.

The guy is LITERALLY his own subconsious reflection from the future.

He is also the father of D c Scratch after jumping universes.

If he weren't busy being Scratch, he'd be Lord English.

In summation: Vote Cal 2012


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2011)

This thread's title amused me because sans Aradia, every God-Tier has acted like a huge derp.

And Terezi is being a god-tier level derp. Thus the title came true...minus the hoodie.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 24, 2011)

Theory: Gamzee's crotch-kick downfall had him break his neck on his Quest Bed.

Oh, does anyone have the Felt album for download?


----------



## Pipe (Apr 24, 2011)

Terezi is so blind  *no pun intended*


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 24, 2011)

It is NOT a pun if it is a fact. That is like, a deaf person is having trouble hearing you and you're like BLARG YOU'RE SO DEAF.


----------



## Magic (Apr 24, 2011)

Terezi is being derpified. Kinda sad. She was one of my favorite trolls, now she is the gag of this long sleuth joke.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 24, 2011)

RemChu said:


> She was one of my favorite trolls, now she is the gag of this long sleuth joke.



Why so past-tense?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2011)

Meh, if this part was going faster, I'd be less prone to complaining.

But at the current pace, the derpiness is very  with a heaping helping of GET ON WITH IT!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2011)

I mean if you include the 4/13 stuff, this part has been going on for 2 weeks.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 24, 2011)

Now I'm imagining Monty Python and the Holy Grail with all the characters as cookie monster.


----------



## shit (Apr 24, 2011)

learning about troll guardians who aren't subjuggulators always makes me go "get on with it"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 24, 2011)

I want Karcestor and then I'll be good and maybe Kancestor


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2011)

^ Yes             plz.


----------



## shit (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't care about any of them 

it'd be cool if they could have some relevance to the plot beyond helping to define troll culture to us, but they're all already dead
fuck them


----------



## Platinum (Apr 24, 2011)

Nepeta ancestor comes first .

The Impurrtent Pouncelor .


----------



## shit (Apr 24, 2011)

zombie cat


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2011)

shit said:


> I don't care about any of them
> 
> it'd be cool if they could have some relevance to the plot beyond helping to define troll culture to us, but they're all already dead
> fuck them


Just like how Bro, Rose's mom, Grandma and Hass have no relevance


----------



## shit (Apr 24, 2011)

Hass and Grandma have relevance insofar as they're alive in the medium
bro, mom, and dad have lost that relevance
troll guardians never had it to begin with


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2011)

So how you crack whores doing again?


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 24, 2011)

Watching ponies is taking the edge off. Also playing Portal.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2011)

Portal 2 is goddamn amazing.

Space Core the best core.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 25, 2011)

You know what I hope is in space? Fire.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> So how you crack whores doing again?


Who binging.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 25, 2011)

shit said:


> zombie cat



*

SCHRODINGER'S CAT is released from the SHADOWBOX, in every state that exists between being alive and dead!

Again the Probability Professor is flummoxed, because the cat exists in every state of probability at once.



And unfortunately for the Professor...

EVERY ONE OF THOSE CAT STATES IS UNBELIEVABLY DEADLY. *​



i guess it's too bad that Hearts Boxcars isn't Nepeta's exile


----------



## Didi (Apr 25, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Portal 2 is goddamn amazing.
> 
> Space Core the best core.



Wheatley > all


----------



## Sylar (Apr 25, 2011)

Too stupid to be affected by a logic bomb


----------



## shit (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Now replace the wand with Platinum's penis and you'd have his reaction to seeing that image.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

^                   wat


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 25, 2011)

uHH, I CAN BE, UM, AWESOME FOR ONCE?


----------



## shit (Apr 25, 2011)

only if those are gnarly scars on your cheeks and not blush lines, tavros


----------



## brolmes (Apr 25, 2011)

stop looking at fanart for girls


----------



## shit (Apr 25, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> stop looking at fanart for girls


----------



## brolmes (Apr 25, 2011)

that's official art for girls


----------



## shit (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Apr 25, 2011)

We'd have to ask Lord English


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

gamzee would shrug off that hit like it was someone throwing slime, no bother


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

You mean Eridan's HOPE beam?

Eh...I'm disinclined to believe otherwise.



With this being the effect of the force of it when cushioned by a lesser attack?

When concentrated it pierced both Feferi and Kanaya with ease.



Basically its like hitting a wall with a truck in power. At least.

And with P = F/A, that concentrated into maybe a hundredth or thousandth of an area (2-3 in diameter to say 5 foot, lets go with 3in and 5ft, thats an area of ~7in^2 and 2826 in^2 respectively, 403 times smaller area), you get that power magnified by that ratio.

So basically the piercing power that he used against Kanaya and Feferi, unless of course he reduced the force, is 400x (or more! I may have estimated wrong in the premise) more powerful than what he used on Sollux.

tl;dr - He wouldn't be able to shrug off the hit. Even with troll physiology and him being a highblood. Think Piccolo's special beam cannon.

Now whether with Gamzee's flashstep he'd be able to even be hit, that's another matter.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunny using calcs to fellate Plat, not sure how to feel about that, but it's not my problem either so hah.

Shit, post the entire felt /co/ series.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

I take Homestuck powerlevels very srsly TV


----------



## shit (Apr 25, 2011)

all I got, are there others???


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2011)

There's Doze, Snowman and Stitch as well that I can remember seeing.

Pretty sure there might be a Crowbar too.


----------



## shit (Apr 25, 2011)

I must have them


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 25, 2011)

If I spot em I'll post em


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunny what are you doing mang!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You mean Eridan's HOPE beam?
> 
> Eh...I'm disinclined to believe otherwise.
> 
> ...



Yep hope beam would fuck gamzee up if it hit .

On whether or not Eridan would be able to hit him, I would say he would of had a good chance. He's a pretty good shot, being able to keep sustain fire on his superfast angels for a minute straight back on LOWAA. 

Of course this is all completely irrelevant. 



Taurus Versant said:


> Sunny using calcs to fellate Plat, not sure how to feel about that, but it's not my problem either so hah.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yep hope beam would fuck gamzee up if it hit .
> 
> On whether or not Eridan would be able to hit him, I would say he would of had a good chance. He's a pretty good shot, being able to keep sustain fire on his superfast angels for a minute straight back on LOWAA.
> 
> Of course this is all completely irrelevant.


Ehhh. Perhaps. The angels were all long range so it was more duck hunting. Feferi and Kanaya attacked probably the same way the angels did: A straight attack vector.

An argument could though be made that all this honed his reflexes.

His attack seems to be extremely fast so its not a matter of whether or not Gamzee can dodge it (he probably can't), rather whether Eridan has the reaction speed to fire it accurately.

@BS: We really ought to finish the tier list and get some battles going.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 25, 2011)

didn't eridan say something about how the angels wouldn't stay in place and it was hard to hold his shot on them for long enough to kill them?

didn't sound like they'd be moving in a straight line


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Did he? I forget


----------



## Platinum (Apr 25, 2011)

He did.

In  Kanaya: Return to the core.

something along the lines of "It took a minute of sustained fire to bring them down and they were fast and angry as shit."


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Well that means they were some durable mother fuckers. 

The fastness though I think does indicate higher difficulty in aiming yeah.

Brb, replaying that one.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 25, 2011)

See now the most important question is how do they compare to the kids. 

FYI Zenith (I think) once proved that Dave could cut a 20-30 story building in half.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmmm well he cut that pillar with little difficulty...


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 25, 2011)

Where are the other LolFelts? Don't leave me hanging, guys.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hmmm well he cut that pillar with little difficulty...



It was also hinted he could react to uranium imps easily. On a related note I feel like making a Dio Brando vs Bec Noir match in OBD :ho


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

@Uranium imps: When was that?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> @Uranium imps: When was that?



Remeber when he was talking to Jade about the imps  she was all like "ugh there so hard to hit" and he was like "don't worry once you get higher up it'll be easy".


----------



## brolmes (Apr 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> On a related note I feel like making a Dio Brando vs Bec Noir match in OBD :ho



he's a vampire

the light from the flickering green sun effect hits him and he disintegrates

jack wonders what just happened


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh right. Well that was day 3 dave. By then he'd topped the echeladder and bought all the fray motifs.

Plus he had improved upon what was pretty much already a legendary weapon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> On a related note I feel like making a Dio Brando vs Bec Noir match in OBD :ho


Za Warudo could destroy him.

But the throwing knives part is pointless since he'd be able to teleport before they hit. Especially since he knows about them. Probably could before the steam roller as well since it seems like its released slightly before it hits. (though idk)

If he just stopped time and then simply showed him his stabs, Dio Brando could win handily.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 25, 2011)

platinum noticed something interesting the other day, about first guardians being powerful enough to control the narrative of the story

that pretty much guarantees a win against almost anyone

and if you keep that part of their omnipotence in mind while considering that jack has been shown to attack and kill someone before the fight even starts, he is practically impossible to beat

and i mean, those abilities are canon, whether they break the 4th wall or not 

fg's are intended to be just that retardedly powerful


----------



## Platinum (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol at Dio being able to beat Bec Noir.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 25, 2011)

The world is FTL


----------



## Platinum (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah but Dio can't do shit to Bec Noir and the notion that he can is ridiculous .

Nothing in the universe could kill scratch, and noir is far stronger.

Teleport slash after or before a timestop ftw.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 25, 2011)

Unless this is the new dio I know nothing about.

Since i've only read the first three parts .

Still Jack has 4th wall powers.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 25, 2011)

Bec is only high end hypersonic the sec noir trys to slash Dio The World grabs the sword stops time and Dio shoots him with his laser eyes.

Since Bec can't blitz he would have to use a range attack, but The World  has universal range (something I learned recently from the OBD wikispace) so he won't have the chance for his green miles. 

He might do the sun flare thing Homestuck talked about that would kill him.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah 

here

bec is just casually sitting there and you can see the green sun is basically shining through him

dio is toast

but like plat says, fg's are indestructible anyway, that's why scratch has to get someone to blow up the green sun to kill him, nothing else will do the job

presumably even another first guardian couldn't kill a first guardian, otherwise scratch could just commit suicide by fighting jack


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Eh, its another case of quick draw imo.

Whoever activates first wins.

Bec Noir: Tele-shank his heart like he did with John (would that kill vamps though?)
Dio: Za Warudo, STAB!

Though FGness does give a lot to the knowledge department. Though that's tempered by dog stupidity.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> yeah
> 
> here
> 
> ...


Oh right, there's a lot of needing a lot of damage to kill apparently.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 25, 2011)

On 2nd thought I'm not sure that the green sun thing would kill him. It's not like Bec would be radiating green sunlight from the flash you showed me it only showed mini flashes of the green sun and I'm not even sure they would have the same properties.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)
Sunuvmann+

Keeps happenin' etc.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Eh, its another case of quick draw imo.
> 
> Whoever activates first wins.
> 
> ...



It would have to be the laser eyes i'm the knifes would be stuck in the time-stop plus I'm sure Bec has enough durability to tank a stab.

Fuck it I'm make a OBD thread about it soon, I'll change my set  though, I don't want people thinking I'm impartial


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, given how Doc Scratch tanked Spades' hammering, I don't think anything Doc has in his arsenal would be enough to damage BN even if he struck first.

Unless of course you can show relevant feats of piercing power.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah, given how Doc Scratch tanked Spades' hammering, I don't think anything Doc has in his arsenal would be enough to damage BN even if he struck first.
> 
> *Unless of course you can show relevant feats of piercing power.*



It pierced metal I'll try to find scans later.

I personally don't see scratch as being offensively competent not like Bequerel at least.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2011)

Frankly, of the weapons and people seen so far, I think only GD Rose and HOPEstick Eridan could make a dent to his FG powered carapace.

Probably not even them.

Maybe Subjugglator Gamzee + WoZ


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Frankly, of the weapons and people seen so far, I think only GD Rose and HOPEstick Eridan could make a dent to his FG powered carapace.
> 
> Probably not even them.
> 
> Maybe Subjugglator Gamzee + WoZ



Huh you forgot the godtiers they have the power but both Vriska and John have shitty reaction speed


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2011)

Dio doing anything to Bec Noir is goddamn hilarious :rofl


----------



## Platinum (Apr 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Huh you forgot the godtiers they have the power but both Vriska and John have shitty reaction speed



I don't really see how that is proven.

Jack teleport blitzed john and Vriska was too shocked by seeing vampire kan to do anything.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It pierced metal I'll try to find scans later.
> 
> I personally don't see scratch as being offensively competent not like Bequerel at least.



Someone is forgetting that Scratch carries around a gun at all times.

Obviously not offensively competent, no sir.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah Vampire Kan is crazy fast, she put down Vriska and Eridan before the glasses she knocked off Gamzee came down.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Someone is forgetting that Scratch carries around a gun at all times.
> 
> Obviously not offensively competent, no sir.



A revolver is not on the same level as a Meteor-busting laser


----------



## Platinum (Apr 26, 2011)

Are you sure about that ?

Looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 26, 2011)

Someone said Scratch's revolver would be called Chekov's Gun to parallel Spade Slick's weapons. It is probably ultra-powerful or something.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2011)

This is obviously something that is new and awe inspiring.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Unless this is the new dio I know nothing about.
> 
> Since i've only read the first three parts .
> 
> Still Jack has 4th wall powers.



Well Plat I haven't read the raws myself but in part 8


*Spoiler*: __ 



JJBA gets a bad end. DIO obtains the body of Christ as in literally and who knows gets some power up?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 26, 2011)

Well yeah but sunny is talking about part three Dio.

Not this new super Dio.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah I know. Hillarious. I mean really even if time was stopped Unless Jack's finger was straight so Dio could pull it off Dio would disintegrate


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Well yeah but sunny is talking about part three Dio.
> 
> Not this new super Dio.


I only know it from clips like this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAmCFQwGijc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

As for the manga, I only read up to bandaged dio in London with jack the ripper.

Rather detest the art style honestly. But to each their own.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I only know it from clips like this.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAmCFQwGijc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Seriously? You didn't even finish Phantom Blood?
**


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 26, 2011)

Phantom blood took me a while too but the ending was good.  Your gonna love part 2, I'm on part 3 right now the and I must say Jotaros got nothing on Joseph


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 26, 2011)

Joseph is just that fucking awesome


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Well Plat I haven't read the raws myself but in part 8
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i think jack could take jesus


----------



## shit (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Apr 26, 2011)

lol I didn't think about it


----------



## shit (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't think it works like that.

To change they pretty much just swap clothes out like an rpg video game. Sylladex shenanigans.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I don't think it works like that.
> 
> To change they pretty much just swap clothes out like an rpg video game. Sylladex shenanigans.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## shit (Apr 26, 2011)

and to have sex they just transfer semen by way of modus


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2011)

Here have a card.

/activates

UGHAWD ITS EVERYWHERE


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunny's chart is terrifyingly accurate.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunny has a chart?


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

well we have seen john use a sylladex to put on his clever disguise i guess

but then we have also seen items of clothing being put on or removed without the use of a sylladex

it works both ways

i am inclined to believe that gamzee saw it all


----------



## shit (Apr 26, 2011)

cuz when you're reunited with your favorite cosplay outfit, you want that feeling of sliding it onto your body


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 26, 2011)

shit said:


> cuz when you're reunited with your favorite cosplay outfit, you want that feeling of sliding it onto your body



That is so vivid I'm not sure to feel creeped out or aroused.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

there's nothing wrong with feeling both at once


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 26, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> there's nothing wrong with feeling both at once



That is a tremendous relief.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 26, 2011)

That chart represent us so well.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 26, 2011)

We're not at the bottom of the slope just yet.

*knockonwood*


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 26, 2011)

That, actually is a quite accurate chart indeed


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2011)

Talk of Gamzee perving on Terezi and the FEELINGS and EMOTIONS you got from that?

Yeah, we're near HussiexVriska porn level.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

some of us make an effort to remain bucket tier at all times


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder does Hussie Fap to self made Troll Porn. Does he?


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 26, 2011)

Sometimes noob thinks...
He thinks about the strangest things in life.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2011)

But Don't you find it intriguing I mean if he does indeed do that, that means he gets turned on by the stuff he draws. Which would mean he would have a boner. Meaning Andrew draws all of HS with a Boner.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2011)

And we've officially hit bucket tier.

Well done guys.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> But Don't you find it intriguing I mean if he does indeed do that, that means he gets turned on by the stuff he draws. Which would mean he would have a *boner*. Meaning Andrew draws all of HS with a *Boner*.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeXIoBnu2MU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

i actually wouldn't be surprised if hussie was equius tier with the fetishes

i mean he has to get all that shit from somewhere


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2011)

TV, please inform the lad about the origins of the musclebeasts.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

no i mean all the domination crap about superiors and inferiors

i never really thought of the humanimals as a fetish thing, he never showed himself to be aroused by them, they're just, like, his weird role models or something


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2011)

:bucketgeta


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 26, 2011)

^That really needs to be an emoticon.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 26, 2011)

I leave for half an hour and this is what I find.

Buckets, Humanimals, Hussie masturbating, and the Nic Cage Song.

What the hell.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2011)

Such filth


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2011)

Delicious depravity.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh dear god. 

OH DEAR GOD.

I can't handle this level of OBSCENITY.

Hussie, stop fapping to Jumpsuit Tezezi and update. Before it's too late.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

*John: Assail rogue.


GET THAT SHIT OUTTA HERE!!!*​


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 26, 2011)

inb4shitbringouthistezerilicksetagain


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm fine with most levels of depravity up until buckets.

Once I read this fanfic and... *shudder* I won't go into much detail.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 26, 2011)

We are currently at the bottom of the chart.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

where is that picture with terezi getting karkat to reluctantly participate in some hot bucket action, with the teal and red fluids MIXING SUGGESTIVELY in the bucket

i think it was tv who posted it?

i'm sure i saved it but can't remember the file name

oh god it was so wonderfully dirty


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 26, 2011)

cT: D--> Time to clean up this depravity...


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 26, 2011)

The mixture of repulsion and arousal from earlier?

It's back, but this time it's mostly repulsion.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 26, 2011)

Jesus Christ this thread when their are no updates.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 26, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> cT: D--> Time to clean up this depravity...





tC: silly mother fucker
tC: WE'VE JUST STARTED TO GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THE MOTHERFUCKING FILTHY PAIL
tC: so less talk and more filling you sweaty peasant blood
tC: HONK DO:
tC: honk D


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Apr 26, 2011)

FCG: I'M GOING TO BE FUCKING SICK.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2011)

ITT get your imagination on.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

you know, looking back on it, the part where terezi put lemonsnout on trial and then lynched him () seems pretty overtly sexual after seeing gamzee strangling equius and equius getting off on it 

plus there was all that groping and sniffing first

i'm starting to see hussie in a kind of unsettling new light

in answer to the original question though, yes, now i do think he makes his own troll porn and does indeed fap to it


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh man what I'm about to post next will require all the bucketgeta's all of them.

Give me a few min to fix it up.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 26, 2011)

Someone ask Hussie in a non-direct manner on formspring lol


----------



## Platinum (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh god


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 26, 2011)

Fantasizing about your own fictional characters is acually very common. There's an article about it, I think.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

SLAP.....SNAP..... do you see the parallels maaan, DO YOU SEE THEM??


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 26, 2011)

This is just wrong


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2011)

No this is bucket Tier. This is will be the most terrible thing in this thread. It could only be more terrible if I spent more than the 9 min I spent writing this. Maybe I should have made it 1st person. Oh well...

WARNING do not read if you wanna have a good day. Also I didn't bother to proof read so there will probably be some mistakes. K peace out and remember 



*Spoiler*: __ 



So Picture this. Terezi and Vriska have had their fight. It was bloody,violent and beautiful. It was everything you ever you wanted it to be.  Then at the end their hatred, flips violently into the deeply confused, angry, passionate ANIMALISTIC LUST. Terezi starts using the Dragon-head of her cane to Violate Vriska, as Vriska's hands grasp her lower extermities. As they do this Terezi licks her hand covered in Vriska's blood and raves about her smell and taste turning herself on all the more. Then with a reversal Vriska is on top. Choking Terezi thinking about how beautiful her suffering expression. Terezi tries to choke her back, bringing her head closer. Then they each draw the other closer to whisper last resentful words. In this moment of hateful estacy their faces come close enough that they kiss each other. It's angry and lustful. They begin to claw each other as they kiss, blood gets everywhere. Then they push away once again intending to tear each other apart. They struggle and Vriska get's a hold of Terezi's other cane-sword. They get in close and begin slashing and stabbing each other. With a final charge they stab each other in the heart the pleasure of knowing that they killed the other sends both of them over the edge and they have a troll-orgasm as they both die. Falling into each others arms as they collapse into a pile on the floor.

AND GAMZEE WATCHES
and gamzee is well pleased
AND Gamzee THINKS
i can't wait to show this video to karkat
AND KILL HIM.

IDE this happens and Karkat saying I'm gonna be sick is his reaction to seeing the video.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

i'm 0kay with it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2011)

tl            ;            dr


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 26, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> No this is bucket Tier. This is will be the most terrible thing in this thread. It could only be more terrible if I spent more than the 9 min I spent writing this. Maybe I should have made it 1st person. Oh well...
> 
> WARNING do not read if you wanna have a good day. Also I didn't bother to proof read so there will probably be some mistakes. K peace out and remember
> 
> ...



Still not Vriska Hussie porn tier.


----------



## shit (Apr 26, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> inb4shitbringouthistezerilicksetagain


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Still not Vriska Hussie porn tier.



I can't draw. Trust me if I could I'd be drawing so disturbing shit. Also you wanna get linked to the thing in the bathhouse?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2011)

Honestly this isn't disturbing kinda cute actually.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2011)

Also any of you who haven't done so already read Vagabond. It is godly.









Also read the world god only knows, best comedy manga out now.



I remembered to remind people after remembering to read chapter 300 which I had forgoten to do.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dgcq1KuH6eo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 26, 2011)

What have we become?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 26, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also you wanna get linked to the thing in the bathhouse?



No I'm sorry


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 26, 2011)

Noob stop being terrible.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 26, 2011)

Seriously guys.

We are going below sunny ruining space jam level here.

Please god talk about something else.

I'd rather have 20 pages of Eridan jokes instead of this.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 26, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Honestly this isn't disturbing kinda cute actually.


I never said it was disturbing


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 26, 2011)

If someone could be a hella bro and resize these for me


----------



## Platinum (Apr 26, 2011)

Dat Eridan gif.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 26, 2011)

Vintage KT


----------



## Pipe (Apr 26, 2011)

Those gif are cool.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 26, 2011)

Any more? I think I have some but I'll have to find them.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2011)

What size do you want said gifs?


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay something not terrible like Vagabond


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 26, 2011)

550 (Width) x 400 (Height). thanks sunny


----------



## brolmes (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dgcq1KuH6eo[/YOUTUBE]





Waveblade said:


> What have we become?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2011)

Dear God...the vulgarity.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 27, 2011)

This thread.

God damn how worse will this get if Hussie doesn't update for a few more days?

I shudder at the thought.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> This thread.
> 
> God damn how worse will this get if Hussie doesn't update for a few more days?
> 
> I shudder at the thought.



then i will replace the streams of white liquid with streams of little buckets


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> This thread.
> 
> God damn how worse will this get if Hussie doesn't update for a few more days?
> 
> I shudder at the thought.


Well what the chart fails to show is after the bucket it just turns to inactivity of still the same level of depraved QUALITY.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't wait for shippingpalooza to begin tomorrow.

We know that's next.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 27, 2011)

Time to help the thread out


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)

no matter how much they try to make it so, John just does not look like Eridan


----------



## Pipe (Apr 27, 2011)

But Eridan looks like John.


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> If someone could be a hella bro and resize these for me



this needs to be at the top of the new page (in case you're using 40 posts per page like me/cool ppl)


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 27, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## Platinum (Apr 27, 2011)

So it's just going to get worse in the coming days here in the mspa thread .

Well at least we can expect a lot of updates when they resume.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 27, 2011)

fuck you guys my bucket gif was awesome


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 27, 2011)

That bucket gif was unbeleivablely scarring.

The TereziXVriska, however, was a breif signal of recovery from the Uncanny Valley of Bucketude?.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> If someone could be a hella bro and resize these for me



Source. Now.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 27, 2011)

Hold on... mabye the updates are slow because he's making a flash?


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm definitely expecting a flash


----------



## Platinum (Apr 27, 2011)

Nope. Click on the link Cad posted Crossbow.


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)

yes plat haha, the admin on mspa forums made a funny joke, hee hee, hoo hoo


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not taking that seriously. 
I will just assume the spring cleaning ruse is a DISTACTION.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 27, 2011)

I wouldn't expect a flash.

All i'm saying .


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd rather deal with perpetual disappointment than live my life in perpetual apathy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Source. Now.



They are making a flash to Rex Duodecim Angelus


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2011)

Who is They?


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Apr 27, 2011)

Ahahahaha


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Who is They?



Ahahahaha

Fanproject on the mspa forums.


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2011)

Where are those awesome gifs from

It's probably posted on this page or the previous page but I can't be bothered to look intensively


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)

Didi said:


> Where are those awesome gifs from
> 
> It's probably posted on this page or the previous page but I can't be bothered to look intensively





Waveblade said:


> Ahahahaha
> 
> Fanproject on the mspa forums.



.             .


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2011)

shit said:


> .             .



That's pretty cool.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 27, 2011)

Update          .


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2011)

FUCK YEAH PYRALSPITE oh wait,


----------



## Pipe (Apr 27, 2011)

Dat dragon


----------



## brolmes (Apr 27, 2011)

pyralspite confirmed for lord english

cal became scratch after being brought up the stairs to the roof by dave

plus there was the part where AH was riding the luck dragon from neverending story, which had the pool balls for eyes

it is a very long dragon, that's why the cairo overcoat is so long


----------



## Sylar (Apr 27, 2011)

Fuck yeah Redglare


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2011)

I KEEP CLICKING SEER ASCEND BUT IT DOESNT DO ANYTHING


----------



## brolmes (Apr 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I KEEP CLICKING SEER ASCEND BUT IT DOESNT DO ANYTHING



it redirects here  automatically


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh wait there it is.

Glorious.

Brb art ripping.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 27, 2011)

what could a bureaucrat possibly do?


----------



## Pipe (Apr 27, 2011)

And now we are the top of the chart.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 27, 2011)

HOPPY SHIT  I don't want either Terezi or Vriska to die, goddammit Gamzee you sick fuck.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 27, 2011)

If both of them die I'll be happy.


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2011)

epic epic epic


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 27, 2011)

That was one of the most beautiful anythings I have ever had the honor of gracing my brain. I can't begin to describe it.

So worth the wait.

Gonna rewatch it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 27, 2011)

Man I gotta make a Mindfang set , right after I got this kick ass gif I might use it for a eridan set later.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2011)

WHAT WAS GUYBRUSH DOING IN THE FLASH?!!?!?


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 27, 2011)

Hooooollllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyy FUCK YES!

Also loooooooooooool Trollbrush Threepwood


----------



## Didi (Apr 27, 2011)

Fucking hell Guybrush Threepwood


I want to rep Hussie so hard right now


----------



## Pipe (Apr 27, 2011)

inb4 sage wears a set out of those images.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2011)

That's why I upped em, for people to use for set making


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 27, 2011)

You have my reps and thanks sunny


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't stop overanalyzing this:

Mindfang's suit looks like it has the Bec symbol on it.


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)

where the fuck are you guys seeing tavros's ancestor in the flash?


----------



## brolmes (Apr 27, 2011)

on mindfang's shirt it's just 2 of those "m" symbols going sideways, one is a reflection of the other

you can see the arrows on the tail ends


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)

shit said:


> where the fuck are you guys seeing tavros's ancestor in the flash?



tell meeeeeeeeeee  I'm so curioussssssssss


----------



## Pipe (Apr 27, 2011)

Who said Tavros's ancestor was there?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 27, 2011)

Glorious update


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 27, 2011)

I know it's supposed to be the Scorpio symbol, but I kinda see Bec head.

Also, the face on the note was this:

::::*o*)

So it was defenitley Gamzee pretending to be Vriska.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 27, 2011)

Wait where is Kanaya?

Having a one on one with Gamzee I hope.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 27, 2011)

Troll Guybrush 

Also wonder why Vriska was chatting with Rose.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 27, 2011)

Also Glorious update so meta so so meta.

Also Must spread rep before possing sunny again


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 27, 2011)

Now to wait and see what Gamzee does.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 27, 2011)

IDE: The fight will be 3 part flash. The first 2 will show Vriska and Terezi winning 1 each. Part 3 will be interrupted by Gamzee punching Kanaya through a wall and into the middle of their fight and a most glorious 3 on 1 will take place.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 27, 2011)

Or Tezeri will go up to Vriska and say

GC: H3Y VR1SK4!
GC: 1T LOOKS L1K3 G4MZ33'S TRY1NG TO FR4M3 YOU FOR 4LL TH3S3 D34THS


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 27, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHA good one. Almost sounded thought you were serious for a minute.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 27, 2011)

Gamzee is going to kill the both of them


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Gamzee is going to kill the both of them



That would suck


----------



## brolmes (Apr 27, 2011)

i just hope jack kills something soon

he barely gets to stab anything other than lousy dream selves and fodder planets


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 27, 2011)

person on MSPA forum said:
			
		

> No, like, I checked, during his very last few moments JUST before the card fades away, you can clearly see him going from frowning to smiling.



Can anyone here check to make sure. Him is Cal.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 27, 2011)

Gamzee is going to beat both of them up with Cal confirmed.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 27, 2011)

Remember Cal is a better weapon than Bro's best sword. Meaning he might be above Final level weapons.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm 100% certain that something will happen involving Terezi and Vriska.


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Who said Tavros's ancestor was there?





Sunuvmann said:


> WHAT WAS GUYBRUSH DOING IN THE FLASH?!!?!?



THIS GUY OMG ARE YOU BLIND


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)

who the fuck is guybrush
am I the only person wondering who where when what the fuck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2011)

Google Monkey Island


----------



## shit (Apr 27, 2011)

wiki said:
			
		

> Monkey Island is the collective name given to a series of five graphical adventure games produced and published by LucasArts, originally known as LucasFilm Games through the development of the first game in the series. The fifth installment of the franchise was developed by Telltale Games in collaboration with LucasArts. The games follow the misadventures of the hapless Guybrush Threepwood as he struggles to become the most notorious pirate in the Caribbean, defeat the plans of the evil undead pirate LeChuck and win the heart of governor Elaine Marley. Each game's plot usually involves the mysterious Monkey Island and its impenetrable secrets.



ok

where did you find that image of troll guybrush?
do you download the whole flash and use some program to open a file of images?
and there it was?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, yes and yes. 

I can up the song if you guys want


----------



## shit (Apr 28, 2011)

FFFFFFF
what program do you use to flash rip???

and YES DO WANT


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 28, 2011)

Fortop SWF Resource Extractor

Hmmm weird, its not showing the media file.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]POblUK9Y6sI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll rip the song using Audacity 

Or Pipe will post it.


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 28, 2011)

...Well that beginning was meta as fuck.

That said hooray for some plot progress. And WTF Vriska was talking to Rose?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> And WTF Vriska was talking to Rose?



AG: Smooth move, ditching your computer like that, 8y the way. That was some incredi8le leadership you showed!
AG: Now I have to contact you through Rose, thus exposing me to the risk of actually having to taaaaaaaalk to her........
AG: Your carelessness has put the Heroes of Light in a very awkward position, John. I hope you're satisfied.
AG: Hahahaha, just kidding. She's o8viously a little too "preoccupied" at the moment to 8e sassing me.
AG: Just 8orrow her computer and talk to me when you get the chance, ok?
AG: I will 8e w8ing. :::


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 28, 2011)

Lurking around on the members pic thread I found pics for Gabies Didi and Shit. 
:ho


----------



## shit (Apr 28, 2011)

you can find a video of me in the comics section picture thread
speaking of which you should all post your pics there for the sake of section solidarity


----------



## shit (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## shit (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Apr 28, 2011)

tempted to get namechange to pyralspite


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT THIS IS MY NEW FUCKING SIG


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 28, 2011)

I believe, as they say in the vernacular...

it is all about to get a little nasty


----------



## geG (Apr 28, 2011)

Can someone give me the link to the update notifier? For some reason my anti-virus program did something to Python that won't let any of its applications work, so I can't use f5stuck anymore


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 28, 2011)

watch The West Wing Online


----------



## Monark (Apr 28, 2011)

Peter, tell me what this thread is about, please.


----------



## geG (Apr 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> watch The West Wing Online



Gracias


----------



## shit (Apr 28, 2011)

lol monark
I assumed from you posting sweet bro and hella jeff stuff that you were well familiar with mspaintadventures.com


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 28, 2011)

tl;dr - Its the discussion thread of the popular webcomic MSPaint Adventures



Pretty much just like how popular anime and manga have a discussion thread.

What makes MSPA special though is besides being 1) Very funny, 2) Having an amazing story is that the author's rate of output is much more than most webcomics.

On a standard day, the output rate is anywhere from 6-10 pages.

The only time this is slowed is when a flash update is in the works (which are quite fucking epic)

Like say this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SJbq5j3ANM[/YOUTUBE]

But yeah, its all that good stuff that makes this an overall pretty fucking awesome comic.


----------



## gabies (Apr 28, 2011)

best comic ever made


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 28, 2011)

So are we gonna really post pics of ourselves ? I don't want to be the only one


----------



## brolmes (Apr 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Fortop SWF Resource Extractor
> 
> Hmmm weird, its not showing the media file.



the secret is revealed


----------



## Monark (Apr 28, 2011)

shit said:


> lol monark
> I assumed from you posting sweet bro and hella jeff stuff that you were well familiar with mspaintadventures.com



i know what mspaintadventures is. 



Sunuvmann said:


> tl;dr - Its the discussion thread of the popular webcomic MSPaint Adventures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you, peter.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 28, 2011)

Sunny's real name is Peter 2


----------



## Pipe (Apr 28, 2011)

He is Peter Pan


----------



## Sylar (Apr 28, 2011)

Peter Petrelli


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 28, 2011)

Peter Parker


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Sunny's real name is Peter 2


Why do you think that was the name of my RP character. Derp.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Why do you think that was the name of my RP character. Derp.



  I thought you named him after one of your favorite heroes


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Why do you think that was the name of my RP character. Derp.



Sunny is the type of person who names his RP character after himself.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 28, 2011)

Exactly. The whole thing of that RP for me was to do as if I was really playing the game. 

It wasn't so much wanting to role play (I'M LORD ELZMATH VON HARKIN, KNIGHT ELF MOHAWK!), rather, I wanting to play Sburb myself.


----------



## shit (Apr 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Fortop SWF Resource Extractor
> 
> Hmmm weird, its not showing the media file.





Cadrien said:


> I'll rip the song using Audacity
> 
> Or Pipe will post it.



so I can't help but notice we still don't have this song ripped


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 28, 2011)

Pipe posted the YouTube video of the song.


----------



## shit (Apr 28, 2011)

youtube quality


----------



## brolmes (Apr 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I thought you named him after one of your favorite heroes





Taurus Versant said:


> Sunny is the type of person who names his RP character after himself.



or apparently the type of person who is his own favourite hero


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2011)

Shit I love your siggy


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Exactly. The whole thing of that RP for me was to do as if I was really playing the game.
> 
> It wasn't so much wanting to role play (I'M LORD ELZMATH VON HARKIN, KNIGHT ELF MOHAWK!), rather, I wanting to play Sburb myself.


So? Valen Atra is essentially a personification of myself + excess bitching and order 

Yet Valen ain't my real name (though it does contain letters from mine  )


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 28, 2011)

And Akira Mcgruder comes from my conflict with trying to be cool in the eyes of my peers while still liking anime manga and all that.  He's more or less an exaggerated me.


----------



## geG (Apr 28, 2011)

Hell yeah look at this shit


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 28, 2011)

Heh. Vriska.

Btw RP guys, what did you think of my update?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Heh. Vriska.
> 
> Btw RP guys, what did you think of my update?



Good job  our sprite skills are God-Tier


----------



## brolmes (Apr 28, 2011)

is hussie being rejected by vriska or is that finger aimed at us?

speaking of which, i don't see mspa reader in there


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 28, 2011)

At us probably


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 28, 2011)

Meh, that flash was quite underwhelming since pretty much everything in it we already knew from the journal entry.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 28, 2011)

I wonder if you'd say that if we saw the Trolls fight against their Black King.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 28, 2011)

Well there are things about it that I'd like to see that we don't know.

i.e. what 8x8 dice rolled yielded and what Gamzee did.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well there are things about it that I'd like to see that we don't know.
> 
> i.e. what 8x8 dice rolled yielded and what Gamzee did.



I'd like to think it made a giant Iron Maiden that closed on the BK


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 28, 2011)

Let's play this shit 

Ahahahaha


----------



## brolmes (Apr 28, 2011)

he probably just threw a sopor pie in one of its many gaping maws, like in team sleuth v DMK with the blood sugar, and then it just went retarded and fell flat on its ass, tripping out like some kind of mongoloid


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 28, 2011)

Geg said:


> Hell yeah look at this shit



Aww Aradia's rage at Gamzee is dawwwwwwwww level.


----------



## Anasazi (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

> TCAF
> Posted on 28 Apr 2011 by Andrew
> 
> I should also mention that soon I will be attending TCAF! If you can make it to Canada, you should come. If you happen to already be in Canada, then you really have no excuse not to go.



Looks like we will be having another break soon.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Looks like we will be having bucket talk soon.



Fixed              .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't like bucket talk .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2011)

Plat is too innocent for our depravity.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

I just don't have it in me to tolerate it. I'm a gentleman .


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 29, 2011)

Pipe said:


> inb4 sage wears a set out of those images.



YOU DOUBLE ^ (use bro)


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 29, 2011)

Make you own bro I mean sunny did post pics from the flash.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2011)

Bluh bluh exposition, post padding Terezi owns so on and so such.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

Sage is too lazy to make his own set.

I can make a joke out of that but it would be in bad taste .


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2011)

Does it taste like fresh blood off a chainsaw?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope.

Tastes more like grub sauce actually .


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2011)

Good thing nobody enjoys the taste of grub sauce then


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

Yep because it is awful and unloved by anyone.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 29, 2011)

God fucking dammit, need more updates.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

Hussie is too busy watching the royal wedding sunny.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2011)

Last I checked Grub sauce has some rom action and without relying on whales


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Last I checked Grub sauce has some rom action and without relying on whales



Sorry but Eridan blasting her torso with hope doesn't count .


----------



## geG (Apr 29, 2011)

Andrew answered some stuff on Formspring

One of the cats is nursing on the other one


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

How long until someone makes a fanfic concerning those two cats?

2-3 hours?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2011)

Implying the fanfiction isn't already here.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

Well if it is here I hope none of you guys post it here .


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 29, 2011)

Rule 37 is it? i forget...


----------



## shit (Apr 29, 2011)

how come ultra losers like geg never post in the fanart thread?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2011)

hussie's geg side is busy answering formspring and being genuinely useless


----------



## geG (Apr 29, 2011)

shit said:


> how come ultra losers like geg never post in the fanart thread?



Well now I never will


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

Their are a lot of things people should be using in this subforum but don't.

The fanart dump for one should have far more posts than it does.

And lol webcomics convo.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

That convo thread should never have more than 300 posts in the lifespan of this sub section.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 29, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> YOU DOUBLE ^ (use bro)



             .


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

Sage is a racist.

Confirmed.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 29, 2011)

I already knew that.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

Time we ostracize Sage from the FC and make him a pariah.

Who's with me?


----------



## shit (Apr 29, 2011)

Geg said:


> Well now I never will



ultra losers gonna make ultra level loser combos


----------



## Pipe (Apr 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Time we ostracize Sage from the FC and make him a pariah.
> 
> Who's with me?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2011)

karkat being mexican seems oddly fitting.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a lot of fanart but I'm to lazy to tiny pic it


----------



## shit (Apr 29, 2011)

ITT: ultra losers and me, cadrien, and zenieth

... sometimes sunny isn't a loser


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 29, 2011)

shit said:


> ITT: ultra losers and me, cadrien, and zenieth
> 
> ... sometimes sunny isn't a loser


And TV isn't one


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2011)

As awesome as these flashes are, they always leave me thirsting for more. Then the rest of the day feels muted and gray until he updates.


----------



## shit (Apr 29, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> And TV isn't one



         .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 29, 2011)

shit said:


> ITT: ultra losers and me, cadrien, and zenieth
> 
> ... sometimes sunny isn't a loser


I post in that thread when I go DA binging.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sorry next time I'll keep my kick ass gifs to myself


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey shit I refer you to the first few pages of the fanart thread when I uploaded my entire collection.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm sorry next time I'll keep my kick ass gifs to myself


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 29, 2011)

Sage still doesn't have a terezi set? Huh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2011)

Sage can't actually make a set for himself, and no one else will because he's so unpopular here


----------



## Pipe (Apr 29, 2011)

Sage is a lazy mexican.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 29, 2011)

Poor, poor Sage-kun, forever hated and terezi set-less for affirming every negative stereotype his people are said to possess


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 29, 2011)

Tis a hard life, but he drowns the pain in tacos and siestas.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Here ya go you lazy fucking* beaner.*



A double Beaner ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 29, 2011)

True, adding 'lazy fucking' to 'beaner' was redundant.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 29, 2011)

I am not lazy. I'm not on my laptop where I have my photo editing programs. 

I'm not racist. I've got nothing against you stupid ^ (use bro).


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 29, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I am not lazy. I'm not on my laptop where I have my photo editing programs.
> 
> I'm not racist. I've got nothing against you stupid ^ (use bro).


I don't mind you either you lazy Mexican


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, yes, we're all black people, blablablabla Sage.

Now go to the rp and make a godamn post with your godamn character


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 29, 2011)

Also Sage you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), if I make a set for you you damn well better wear it.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll take the sig, but I'll make the avatar myself :33

Yeah, I'm not lazy. I'm only in vacation.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 29, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I'm not racist. I've got nothing against you stupid ^ (use bro).



Haha oh wow I'm actually almost offended by that. Almost.

Also, that set has Redglare AND Terezi. May I be the first to say:

NO.
FAIR.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 29, 2011)

Why would you be offended by hypocritical humor?

I'm not really racist. I just like making offensive jokes.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 29, 2011)

Sage is a racist I know him, whatever he says he is lying.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not offended. I'm saying that if I didn't have a sense of humor, I'd be offended. But I do. So I'm not. 

I'm basically saying, someone who doesn't understand the finer points of racial comedy could take you seriously and flip his-or-her shit at you. A cautionary tale, if you will.

Everyone is inherently rascist to some degree. Moderation is the key. Take Pipe's sig. That's okay. But if a Mexican with no comical empathy saw it (FAD), panic may arouse.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 29, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Sage is a racist I know him, whatever he says he is lying.



Like the whole Mest thing


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 29, 2011)

Pipe is mexican too. Don't trust his words.

Though that means you can't trust my words either.

Mestdamnit, when did we change from trolling Plat to trolling me?


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 29, 2011)

Because you don't post in the RP


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm on vacations, I haven't been posting much in NF lately.

I'll probably go back to my usual "waste all day on NF and fuck my obligations" schedule once I return to school.

@Kizaru: Mest is a better character than Vriska and even the Gildartz lovers would admit that.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 29, 2011)

Silly fairy tail fans and their silly shit that ain't Toriko.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 29, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I'm on vacations, I haven't been posting much in NF lately.
> 
> I'll probably go back to my usual "waste all day on NF and fuck my obligations" schedule once I return to school.
> 
> @Kizaru: Mest is a better character than Vriska and even the Gildartz lovers would admit that.



I'd rather have a spider bitch than a John level Derp


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 29, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Silly fairy tail fans and their silly shit that ain't Toriko.



Fairy Tail more like Fairy Fail amirite


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Fairy Tail more like Fairy Fail amirite



Beat me to it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 29, 2011)

Toriko is the shit, I feel like the shonen jump glory baton has gone like this

DBZ --> One Piece --> Toriko


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd rank One Piece above Toriko


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 29, 2011)

Why don't you people read something good like Saiyuki?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 29, 2011)

Fairy Tail is nothing special, but it ain't bad.

I've read a bit of Toriko. Looks good.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 29, 2011)

Air gear is my 2nd fave manga  but if Toriko keeps having Tommyrod quality fights that might change. 


Crap we're already at stage 3 of the chart


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 29, 2011)

my fave mango is Negima

man it is sooooo goooooood


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

CD I thought your favorite manga was KissXsis .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 29, 2011)

no wait there's a manga that shits on both

it is called

Daa Daa Daa


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Air gear is my 2nd fave manga  but if Toriko keeps having Tommyrod quality fights that might change.
> 
> 
> Crap we're already at stage 3 of the chart


I think we may be a cut below that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 29, 2011)

you're all just jealous that you guys aren't even half the manga connoisseur that I am

Daa Daa Daa for life


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

CD is a man that loves quality manga.

To Love Ru and Daa Daa Daa are the only mangas for him.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 29, 2011)

the best manga in the world


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2011)

That it is Sage.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 30, 2011)

Mindfang you fucking champion 

Eat that Sage BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

SAGE HOW DO YOU FEEL ABOUT THIS UPDATE?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH REDGLARE]*


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]17sEq7HX2QE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Now we know why she was a neophyte .


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2011)

This is certainly an interesting turn of events.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 30, 2011)

Fare thee well, Redglare


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2011)

That's some pro trolling I'll give Mindfang that.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2011)

Mindfang trolling like a boss.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2011)

Reading that update i was hoping for Mindfang to pull a Mobius Double reach around like Vriska did and use the dragon to tourch Redglare.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 30, 2011)

a question for Sage:[YOUTUBE]7tUJhATLl3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

I highly doubt it happening

But I'd be 0kay if that's how it did:

That Karkat's ancestor saves her.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

The Threshecutioner rescues the Neophyte and saves her from the noose.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2011)

Considering Mindfang is writing after the fact, I'm going to say

lolno


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

It just means mindfang survives the ordeal. That's all it means.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 30, 2011)

Of course the biggest trolls were the Subjuglators.

"HEY LARRY?"

"YEAH BRO?"

"SAY WE STACKED THE COURT WITH A FUCKTON OF THEM LOWBLOODS, THE SHIT MINDFANG MANIPULATES DAILY, TO WATCH THE TRIAL?"

"FUCKING GENIUS GIVE ME ANOTHER ONE'A THEM PIES."


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2011)

alternate those fucking caps this instant TV.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2011)

Wait was it proven or disproven that Kanaya can be manipulated by Vriska?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

The way mindfang wrote and the fact that she wrote it after the fact...

Yeah I wouldn't expect a threshicutioner rescue.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

TALK ABOUT AN EYE FOR AN EYE


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

She won with one fucking arm  ! Mindfang is the Shanks on Homestuck that would make Vriska Luffy my love of Spider-bitch grows everyday.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

A relentlessly light hearted lynching.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2011)

Mind controlled Kanaya next page would be the biggest fuck you to Terezi possible.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 30, 2011)

Loved this update with a passion. Vriska/Mindfang the best. How I missed you while you were away <3


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Loved this update with a passion. Vriska/Mindfang the best. How I missed you while you were away <3



This guy , I like this guy.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't wait for Banhammer's and Sage's reactions.

And you have to love how Mindfang points out how much of a shit investigator Redglare is .

That was just cold.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 30, 2011)

Mindfang you magnificent bitch


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This guy , I like this guy.


Nice Vriska set. Anyone who likes Vriska nearly as much or more than me is cool in my books.

Even though I love the webcomic I've yet to wear a Homestuck set but this update...it calls for me to get a Vriska set. Sorry Edgar, you'll be back in the future I promise.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2011)

Real men rock Sabin


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 30, 2011)

friend suplexed a train


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Real men rock Sabin


I'd rock Sabin+Edgar(the ultimate mixture of manly and classy) if I could find any decent images of Sabin. I don't particularly like his concept art and everything else I found was pretty meh. I can be real picky with sets, so yeah. It'll likely take me ages to find the right Vriska images to make a set that'll satisfy me. I only wear quality sets


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Of course the biggest trolls were the Subjuglators.
> 
> "HEY LARRY?"
> 
> ...



need to spread rep.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 30, 2011)

Your little attempts at trolling me are cute. :33


----------



## Pipe (Apr 30, 2011)

Redglare dies


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Sage we all know you are crying bitch tears now.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 30, 2011)

Not really for two reasons.

First, if it took that much to kill Redglare, that means she's awesome 

Second, Redglare is awesome and all but Terezi is the one I've been loving all this time and she's quite alive.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sage we all know you are crying bitch tears now.



I can practically smell them


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Redglare was hoisted by her own petard .



SageMaster said:


> Not really for two reasons.
> 
> First, if it took that much to kill Redglare, that means she's awesome
> 
> Second, Redglare is awesome and all but Terezi is the one I've been loving all this time and she's quite alive.



Sage denial levels are maximum.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Not to mention the fact that Redglare sucked ass as an attorney and Terezi is hardly any better .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Not to mention the fact that Redglare sucked ass as an attorney and Terezi is hardly any better .





(not a real object, just wanted to post the pic)


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Not to mention the fact that Redglare sucked ass as an attorney and Terezi is hardly any better .



Mindfang just said her remarks would have stung worse than when she severed her arm. 

Weak trolling attempt. 

In all seriousness, I don't feel much about Redglare dying. She's an acestor who died ages ago. If Terezi does die, you will see me bawwing. But for now, you've got nothing against me. :33


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Sage you are in more denial than a neo nazi at the mueseum of tolerance.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 30, 2011)

You're the one who's always telling me Eridan will be back


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 30, 2011)

As I just said, I find her awesome but that doesn't mean I'm gonna cry because some character from a webcomic dies.







Unless it's Terezi


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Would you guys say that Redglare got some amazing hang time?


----------



## WhoElse (Apr 30, 2011)

I doubt Terezi will live. I'm at the point where I no longer give a damn. Mainly because I expected her to die days ago and the fact that homestuck characters die so much it's lost it's effect... But, the effectiveness probably comes from how it happens.

Mindfang, I applaud your abilities.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 30, 2011)

Hussie          ?


----------



## WhoElse (Apr 30, 2011)

Maybe. Maybe I'm Lord English.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 30, 2011)

It can't be, we already know that Hussie has split himself between Geg and TV


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 30, 2011)

Who else but Hussie?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

He's already here .


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

i get this weird feeling that mexican tears would taste/smell like coconut milk

no idea why


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 30, 2011)

He can't leave us hanging like that.


----------



## WhoElse (Apr 30, 2011)

Hussie is everyone. Hussie everywhere. Hussie is everything.

*dramatic music*


----------



## Pipe (Apr 30, 2011)

They are salty homestuck I have tasted my tears.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Would you say, Redglare's at the end of her rope?


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 30, 2011)

That was a cliffhanger.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

*[vote lynch sage]*


----------



## WhoElse (Apr 30, 2011)

I feel like I should quote "Back in black"


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> That was a cliffhanger.



I'd say she got hung out to dry.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'd say she got hung out to dry.



I guess Mindfang's tying up some loose ends.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> I guess Mindfang's tying up some loose ends.



You could say that Mindfang took her breath away.


----------



## WhoElse (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You could say that Mindfang took her breath away.



Redglare's quite hung up on the whole situation. She's tying the knot too early.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> Redglare's quite hung up on the whole situation. She's tying the knot too early.



Redglare never saw it coming.


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 30, 2011)

She's on her last legs at least.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

The dice did not roll her way that's for sure.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 30, 2011)

A shame they never got to hang out


----------



## WhoElse (Apr 30, 2011)

Damn you "Weird Plot Shit". You and your tortuous conundrums.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Well at least Redglare died a crowd pleaser.


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2011)

haw hawwww
I laffed


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2011)

mindfang for vriska level bitch

terezi thought she had her, but it looks like she got carried away
a little too strung up out perhaps
I bet she thought they'd be hanging on her words, but she got it a little mixed up


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2011)

I know she hadn't lost many cases before that, but she didn't have to get so choked up about it


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 30, 2011)

Mindfang really has her on a tight leash.


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 30, 2011)

WHAT THE EVERLOVING FUCK IS THAT


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

SWEET JESUS

LOOK AT THAT FUCKER


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 30, 2011)

AS RED AS KARKAT'S OWN BLOOD MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 30, 2011)

SO KARKAT ANCESTOR IS A HONEST TO GOD _MUTANT_ MUTANT ABOMINATION?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

It's not Karkat's ancestor .


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's not Karkat's ancestor .



His lusus then? Come on that red has to be symbolic for something.


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2011)

HOLY SHIT WHAT


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2011)

Jegus that Troll


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

It's , guys. Stop crapping your pants in confusion and start crapping them in fear.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

fuck you guys, it's slick's ancestor until i see proof to the contrary


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

We all know that it is in fact Troll Hussie's ancestor.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Apr 30, 2011)

Redglare jokes 



Also, why is Mindfag refferencing to Redglare as a seer?
That's Terezi's role. Redglare is a legislacerator.
Unless, the trolls are their own ancestors!
Legasp!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 30, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Redglare jokes



Don't get hung up on it, it's not half as bad as the Eridan ones.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2011)

X



combob


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

dammit plat you made Sage leave , you know Terezi fans can take verbal abuse like use Eridan fans


----------



## Didi (Apr 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Don't get hung up on it, it's not half as bad as the Eridan ones.



fucking lol

all of my reps


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

I for one am loving the got tiger meme on forumsping.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

Jesus christ that troll is fucking huge


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> dammit plat you made Sage leave , you know Terezi fans can take verbal abuse like use Eridan fans


That's because for them, verbal abuse is any attention, they don't care. They just want a break from the dreary loneliness that is their lives.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

At least Dualscar didn't have the official rank of "Noob" .


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

What makes you people think His Honorable Tyranny is a troll?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

Good point. Its probably not a troll proper.

But a loosely related creature like the drone.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

Which begs the question:

How do the imperial drones reproduce?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Which begs the question:

Do we really want to know?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

I know I don't


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

They're probably pumped out by the mother grub en masse.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> They're probably pumped out by the mother grub en masse.



So the drones are sterile and are just born from other organisms.

Fascinating.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2011)

As fascinating as fuck both of you this topic isn't going down this road this early. Crack whoring biology is only allowed after 3 days of Hussie Withdrawal.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Crack whoring biology is only allowed after 3 days of Hussie Withdrawal.



Aww. But I love biology.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

I think you guys would appreciate my edit.



(BH, NSFW, Problem Sleuth related)


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think you guys would appreciate my edit.
> 
> 
> 
> (BH, NSFW, Problem Sleuth related)




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

this fucking march picture will remain as the benchmark


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah even I have to admit that was pretty fucking amazing Homestuck.

Also you should totally finish that Jack/Eridan car ride edit one day.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)

The Lord of Lies has spoken.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

And Nepeta is Lord English.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)

No, silly. She's a mangled corpse.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Nepeta still has 7 lives left sir.

And one of those is lord english.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)

Lord English is beyond mortal concepts such as life and death.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

TV subscribes to my Nepeta=LE theory.

And he's half hussie.

And that's because Nepeta hasn't found the fountain of cute yet.

Which gives her omnipotence.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)

TV is to Hussie as a lesser daemon is to a chaos god. Thus anything he says only carries the slightest modicum of truth, and even that only represents the narrowest view of the facts if you can isolate it from the lies, an unreliable source to say the least.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Nope TV is half hussie.

It was proven with science.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)

Proving requires a method that hasn't been broken.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

It was proven by paradox space.

TV is the paradox clone of Andrew Hussie and Sweet Bro's Mom.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2011)

First you said science, now it's paradox space. Changing stories is not going to help you. Establishing solid connections in a universe that at best ignores causality and at worst shits on it is a pointless exercise.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

It was at that point we were distracted by Platinum's HOT RAMBLINGS.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> dammit plat you made Sage leave , you know Terezi fans can take verbal abuse like use Eridan fans





Sunuvmann said:


> That's because for them, verbal abuse is any attention, they don't care. They just want a break from the dreary loneliness that is their lives.



What? 

I have no life or can't take abuse because I leave?

Do you honestly think being on NF is the only thing I do?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Arishem said:


> First you said science, now it's paradox space. Changing stories is not going to help you. Establishing solid connections in a universe that at best ignores causality and at worst shits on it is a pointless exercise.



Things can be confirmed multiple ways you know .

Also sage that comment wasn't directed at you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

Sage, I was talking Eridan fans and them being foreveralone.jpg. Just like the character.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 30, 2011)

Wtf with that big troll?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2011)

Speed of Mexico.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

since when did paradox space ignore causality?

this is news to me

also, you can't break science, it's a method of developing an understanding of something

just because something conflicts with a commonly accepted scientific theory, doesn't mean it conflicts with science itself

 if the reality conflicts with the theory you just use science to formulate a new theory which better explains the reality


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2011)

Faster than a speeding burro


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 30, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Do you honestly think being on NF is the only thing I do?



Yes                   .


----------



## Pipe (Apr 30, 2011)

I was sleeping when the update was up.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I was sleeping when the update was up.



lazymexicanjoke.jpg


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 30, 2011)

> Upon reflection, Redglare showed the foresight of a true seer in thieving my arm 8efore the trial.
> 
> It permitted a fair fight.



Haha, that's my girl. Taking shit from no one.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

She really is the Shanks of homestuck


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

People falling over themselves to praise Mindfang: 4

People mourning Redglare's lynching: 1

People turning Redglrae into the new Eridan: 6

Dissappointing developments.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 30, 2011)

Dat Mindfang


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

Ironic deaths of non main characters are amusing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

To that extent, us MSPA fans are closer to the su8juggl8ors.

"The su8juggl8ors could not have 8een pleased, 8ut nor could they have 8een altogether unamused, I would expect. I wonder if this was part of their unfathoma8le game? I'll never understand their riddles."


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> non main characters



This is MS Paint Adventures, sir. All of the characters are main characters.

All of them.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2011)

Except Nepeta.

She's expendable. :33


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

Equius is  confirmed minor char


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Hussie himself said Nepeta is the dictionary image of side characters.

Main:
John
Rose
Dave
Jade
Karkat
Terezi
Vriska
Kanaya
WV
Spades

Villainous MCs:
Jack
Gamzee
Doc Scratch
Lord English

Everyone else is a side character.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm pretty sure Hussie himself said Nepeta is the dictionary image of side characters.
> 
> Main:
> John
> ...



I'd put Aradia before Kanaya Sunny


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

No, Nepeta is _expendable_. She's still a main character.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> No, Nepeta is _expendable_. *She's still a main character*.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

He didn't call them side characters IIRC. He called them tangential characters.

Besides, every troll not named Nepeta, Feferi, and arguably Equius has left a significant mark on the plot.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'd put Aradia before Kanaya Sunny





Deal with it.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

You don't think Aradia is a main character ?


----------



## WhoElse (Apr 30, 2011)

Maybe he thinks that because she used to be kinda uninteresting...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

She is more a plot device than a main character really.

_Main characters_ affect the plot. _Side characters_ are affected by the plot. She is the third category of _plot device_ where they are a means of moving the plot forward.

Arguably Vriska is a whole lot of the third category but she does quite a bit of the first one.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Maybe he thinks that because she used to be kinda uninteresting...


She was terribly uninteresting.

But I've enjoyed the character since she was reborn.

That doesn't deny her nature as being more or less a slave to the events of destiny. (read: Hussie)


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Besides, every troll not named Nepeta, Feferi, and arguably Equius has left a significant mark on the plot.



Feferi prototyped the outer god, making the black king uber powerful.

Equius gave Aradia her robot body.

Nepeta... Aw crap.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 30, 2011)

Nepeta was adorable.

That has to count for something.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunny Aradia has affected the plot more than any other troll arguably.

She is more than a plot device .

Even then she is still a main character sunny.

You don't have that major of an affect on the plot being a minor character.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

But not much of the stuff was of her own volition.

Killed?
Needed to be for robot aradia army
Frogsprite?
Needed to be to get queen to remove ring
Becoming a robot?
Stronger body to help shield against the Glub psychic power
Making an army?
See previous
God tiering?
To be able to trap Jack for a while for some plot relevant reason

You can have affect upon the plot all you want but when you aren't exactly in control of your actions, its not really you doing it.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if Nepeta has actually done anything? I'm curious now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

She and Vriska have affected the plot more than anyone else.

However their plot affecting isn't really something they chose to do, rather something they had to do by the strings of destiny to be able to succeed and not make splintered timelines.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunny in homestuck you can argue EVERYTHING is not of anyone's volition.

Doesn't change the fact that she did just about everything to set the troll's game in motion, and for their game to be successful, and to save them from jack, and to head to the afterlife to begin shenanigans there.

She has more importance to the plot than any troll.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

It's kind of the whole point of paradox space you know. Everything is pre ordained for the most part.

Aradia just realized that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

EB: i'm supposed to go to sleep to realize my destiny...
EB: and you have the ability to make me do that, so...
EB: i don't really see the harm in that.
EB: it sounds like it is just the practical thing to do.
AG: Am I hearing a "yes," John?
EB: yes, that is my decision.
EB: vriska, please put me to sleep!
AG: You got it. <3





Even if it was preordained, he chose to do so.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Because if they don't choose to do the preordained they end up IN A DOOMED FUCKING TIMELINE

Seriously sunny this isn't hard to understand


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

That is a truth.

But if you aren't aware of the future, the choice is all theirs.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

It's never their choice.

If they choose wrong they are relegated to a doomed timeline.

They have zero choice in anything sunny.

Hussie has been beating this into us with a giant lead pipe for the past 2 years.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> She is more a plot device than a main character really.



Oh no

OH NO

you did NOT just pull the plot device shit here.

We dealt with that on /co/ three months ago and I am NOT having a reoccurrence. You shut your whore mouth.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2011)

Really sunny this is the whole point of Doc Scratch and Lord English.

No matter what the kids do. They can't change shit. They don't have any choice at all in this.

It's an inevitability created by paradox space.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh no
> 
> OH NO
> 
> ...



fixed for ya


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 30, 2011)

Any character that gets good development and attention is a main character.

Characters who are just a one-trick pony like Equius, Nepeta, and Bro (deal with it) are not main characters.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh no
> 
> OH NO
> 
> ...


            .


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Characters who are just a one-trick pony like Equius, Nepeta, and Bro



nauseatinglyfakelaughter.jpeg


----------



## Cadrien (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## geG (Apr 30, 2011)

WEL- dammit.


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

*SIGN*

...great.


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2011)

oh god, I can't take much more of this mindfang wank


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

shit said:


> oh god, I can't take much more of this* mindfang wank*



I'd ask for elaboration, but I don't think I want to know.


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2011)

basically mindfang wanking herself for the last couple updates, of course


----------



## Crossbow (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay. 

What do you think wank means?

If you think it means what I think it means, "wanking herself" is a pleonasm.


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it means whatever I want it to mean


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

We must  start posting random fan art to keep from the bucket talk.


----------



## shit (Apr 30, 2011)

implying I haven't been posting fanart like a champ for the past several days/weeks/months


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

shit said:


> implying I haven't been posting fanart like a champ for the past several days/weeks/months



O no shit you are the fully realized Gent of Fanart. But it's time to go beyond a god tier.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 30, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> nauseatinglyfakelaughter.jpeg



A one trick pony isn't really a bad thing.

Bro's trick was to be fucking awesome and he did it well.


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> We must  start posting random fan art to keep from the bucket talk.



but my fanart is bucket centric


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> but my fanart is bucket centric



I'm gonna pretend WV taught cows how to milk themselves


----------



## brolmes (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah, MUSCLECOWS



wait, milking _themselves_? my god that's disgusting why would you even say that


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 30, 2011)

Guys OotS just pulled a Call back 6 years in the making. Damn that's beyond God tier.


----------



## Cadrien (May 1, 2011)

Hussie Tweets said:
			
		

> i have yet to discover a computer problem that can't be solved by buying a new one and throwing the old one in the garbage
> 
> trying to fix computer problems is almost as ridiculous as trying to fix horse problems. notice how there is no such thing as horse support?
> 
> there are only gun stores, and new horses.



 Hussie doesn't believe in fixing what's broke.

EDIT: 


			
				continued said:
			
		

> if a horse farmer so much as has a dream that his horse is limping slightly, he wakes up in a cold sweat and shoots it immediately.
> 
> i'm just saying that we as computer users can learn a lot from horse farmers


----------



## Pipe (May 1, 2011)

Well if a horse breaks one of its legs it must be sacrificed.


----------



## brolmes (May 1, 2011)

blinky is spinning in his grave right now


----------



## Cadrien (May 1, 2011)

I first thought of Blinky as well


----------



## Anasazi (May 1, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Well if a horse breaks one of its legs it must be sacrificed.



You're a monster.


----------



## Pipe (May 1, 2011)

Horses aren't like dogs and cats or even like us.

And yeah I bet Blinky doesn't know that.


----------



## WhoElse (May 1, 2011)

Anasazi said:


> You're a monster.



Horses are terrible people and are completely expendable (like Nepeta). I'm sure there plenty of them at the horse factory.


----------



## Crossbow (May 1, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Horses are terrible people and are completely expendable. I'm sure there plenty of them at the glue factory.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## brolmes (May 1, 2011)

horseleather makes excellent baby clothing and accessories


----------



## Crossbow (May 1, 2011)

Seahorses, however, are a much more sentient and trustworthy people. They are far superior to stupid landhorses. Seahorse Dad is the only loyal horse in all of Homestuck.


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2011)

Seahorse Dad is a true rolemodel.


----------



## WhoElse (May 1, 2011)

Yes, I agree. Seahorse dad was quite the good parent, but it is for this reason he is disappointed in Eridan.


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2011)

Seahorse Dad was proud of Eridan.

He got his bitch a wwhale .


----------



## WhoElse (May 1, 2011)

Drat, foiled again.


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (May 1, 2011)

That image explains all that needs to be said about eridan and his childhood.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (May 1, 2011)

Cod fucking dammit, explain why Seahorse Dad is not a Seahorse in that image. (The top one.)


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

^humanstuck


----------



## Crossbow (May 1, 2011)

I get that, but why are the Lusii humanized too? It seems illogical.

I mean, I suppose real life seahorses are terrible at raising humans, but... 

I guess what I'm really asking is this: Why does he look more like Rose's Mom than John's Dad?


----------



## zenieth (May 1, 2011)

What the fucking fuck?


----------



## WhoElse (May 1, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I get that, but why are the Lusii humanized too? It seems illogical.
> 
> I mean, I suppose real life seahorses are terrible at raising humans, but...
> 
> I guess what I'm really asking is this: Why does he look more like Rose's Mom than John's Dad?





Their Lusii could possibly be their pets.

I think he looks more like this :


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

Of course seahorse dad would be a hipster. Really, how could he be anything else?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I get that, but why are the Lusii humanized too? It seems illogical.
> 
> I mean, I suppose real life seahorses are terrible at raising humans, but...
> 
> I guess what I'm really asking is this: Why does he look more like Rose's Mom than John's Dad?





zenieth said:


> What the fucking fuck?




*Spoiler*: __ 








alt Seahorse dad


----------



## Crossbow (May 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> alt Seahorse dad



Get that man a fatherly pipe and we'll be in _business_.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








human crabdad and Karkat


----------



## WhoElse (May 1, 2011)

On the top of this page... I just saw an advertisement of a bucket falling upon a clown's head...

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> On the top of this page... I just saw an advertisement of a bucket falling upon a clown's head...
> 
> What. The. Fuck.



Sorry Hussie I'll get right on that.


----------



## zenieth (May 1, 2011)

Naruto forums has always been a place of subtle depravity.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

WhoElse is probably a dupe...but whose?


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> On the top of this page... I just saw an advertisement of a bucket falling upon a clown's head...
> 
> What. The. Fuck.



>he doesn't have adblock

lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

I'm always amused when people have ads.

So last century


----------



## WhoElse (May 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm always amused when people have ads.
> 
> So last century



I'm not using my own computer right now, I don't use this one very often so I never found it necessary to put ad-block on here.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

If this guy is Hussie who's Geg in TV ? His heartless and nobody ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

TV'd be the heartless

Geg is always a nobody


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2011)

And since sunny is like anti hussie he would be an unversed .


----------



## WhoElse (May 1, 2011)

We need more charts.


----------



## Crossbow (May 1, 2011)

I just realized I'm the only person here without an avatar-signature set.

I feel so naked.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

But since Cad is the Anti sunny that would make Cad Ventus and Sunny Vanitas


----------



## Didi (May 1, 2011)

Oh so gross

What has NF become
Openly talking about that shit


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2011)

Sick bastards like that should be shot.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

You guys are such prudes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

Didi said:


> Oh so gross
> 
> What has NF become
> Openly talking about that shit




While that should be in the BH, I answered as would be appropriate.


----------



## Cadrien (May 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> But since Cad is the Anti sunny that would make Cad Ventus and Sunny Vanitas


Nah, Vanitas is too cool. Sunny would be Goofy


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2011)

Nah.

Sunny would be Pete.


----------



## Crossbow (May 1, 2011)

Sunny. 

Really. 

I can never look at you the same. Bringing Emma Watson into this. Deplorable, honestly.

Also, stop talking about KH comparisons like quantum mechanics. It's hard to follow.


----------



## Pipe (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (May 1, 2011)

What I like is that his date of death is .


----------



## Waveblade (May 1, 2011)

Oh god I just found this. Fanart BTW- Karkatancestor fighting his lusus his Honourable Tyranny or he's a gladiator I can't remember which.





I think there is more in the set.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

I have to say I'm proud , no bucket talk today good job guys.


----------



## Waveblade (May 1, 2011)

Welp. Thanks for dooming us all KT.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

We're descending faster than usual due to the promise of no updates in the immediate future due to Hussie's broken computer.


----------



## Cadrien (May 1, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Hussie Tweets said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SunnyDoesntReadLevel


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

Read end of the page? Why would anyone do something stupid like that?

Its the top of the page that matters.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Welp. Thanks for dooming us all KT.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crossbow (May 1, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Oh god I just found this. Fanart BTW- Karkatancestor fighting his lusus his Honourable Tyranny or he's a gladiator I can't remember which.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is more in the set.



I was about to ask what this was, but then I saw your invisi-text.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone know what hussie sounds like ? I can't find a vid of him speaking any where and when I found a vid of him in person a bunch of Weeaboos started singing causing them to drowned out his voice.They were British as well go figure


----------



## Crossbow (May 1, 2011)

So, Bin Laden is dead now. Thoughts?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 1, 2011)

He better not have a quest bed lying around there.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He better not have a quest bed lying around there.



I lol'd pretty hard


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2011)

So Christian is world champ now.

Thoughts?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 1, 2011)

Terrorist of ???


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

The Prince of Hide & Seek


----------



## brolmes (May 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You guys are such prudes.



seriously

no, seriously

i went out of my way to send out nudes of me posing with a bucket and not a single person responded in kind


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2011)

Osama was the original sand faget.

Sunny lost an idol today .


----------



## Crossbow (May 2, 2011)

Sylar said:


> So Christian is world champ now.
> 
> Thoughts?



Nope.




Edit: Someone other than Plat, KT, or Sunny post something great so I can spread rep at them.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2011)

Here's a question: who cares?


----------



## shit (May 2, 2011)

americans care, TV
I'm sorry terrorists didn't blow up one of your kangaroo preserves so you can't feel happy today
but all over america people are spitefully jubilant
which is the most satisfying kind of jubilant


----------



## WhoElse (May 2, 2011)

Well, well. This turn of events proves that Osama isn't Lord English. It seemed so obvious...


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2011)

Imagine that the australian government found and shot the stingray that killed the crocodile hunter TV.

Then you would be able to comprehend our joy.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 2, 2011)

Update.. update... wherefor art thou, update?


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2011)

Hussie's computer is busted Life.

So he had to get a new one.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Osama was the original sand faget.
> 
> Sunny lost an idol today .


Says the one with the AR set

I mean what, wrapped up, fires explosives, blows things up, lives in a cave like ruin.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Says the one with the AR set
> 
> I mean what, wrapped up, fires explosives, blows things up, lives in a cave like ruin.



Sunny the Aimless Renegade is a force of JUSTICE who destroys any ridiculously illegal edifice. 

The complete opposite of Bin Laden.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 2, 2011)

Osama saw the WTC and Pentagon as a ridiculously illegal edifice.


----------



## brolmes (May 2, 2011)

hmm defending the viewpoint of osama while trying to use him as an insult at the same time


----------



## Pipe (May 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Here's a question: who cares?



lol TV               .


----------



## brolmes (May 2, 2011)

hussie was saying that all he ever does is sit around making updates like 15 hours a day and fapping, so mspa is his only source of income right?

or is he on welfare and getting obama grants and shit too?

what does he make a year?

seriously someone needs to get his bum ass a fucking computer before i unjustly start raging about the abrubtly slowed pacing of his fucking wonderfuck storyy

someone here in this very thread paid good money for all the mspa music i listen to illegally, i deserve more than their money's worth


----------



## Crossbow (May 2, 2011)

Which reminds me, can the songs be downloaded individually anywhere? I want Omelette Sandwich and English, but I can't afford the entire album.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 2, 2011)

I've long since posted the whole albums itt :kargio

Further, you can buy songs individually lol.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Osama saw the WTC and Pentagon as a ridiculously illegal edifice.



Sunny.

I'm going to walk away from the computer right now.

And we are both going to forget you typed that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 2, 2011)

Sage needs to put a poll at the top of this thread to find out who's the fan fave of the RP


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sunny.
> 
> I'm going to walk away from the computer right now.
> 
> And we are both going to forget you typed that.




Typed what?

I don't see anything.


----------



## brolmes (May 2, 2011)

quite tempted to photoshop caution tape onto osama

i will probably get over it in a minute


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2011)

Homestuck you cannot make any edits until you finish that jack/eridan car ride.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 2, 2011)

I wonder when we'll get a Platinum x Eridan fanfic.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I wonder when we'll get a Platinum x Eridan fanfic.



Sunny you were doing so good, you just had to play in the sand box didn't you


----------



## Anasazi (May 2, 2011)

Was expecting something more gross for Equius's ancestor.  Maybe that will be remedied in the next update when they show his lower half.  Also, judging by his horns, he may not be an archer.

Edit: Or he may be the BEST archer.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I wonder when we'll get a Platinum x Eridan fanfic.



Sunny wants to read erotic fiction about me.


Excuse me while I go get the shotgun.


----------



## shit (May 2, 2011)

darkleer is fucking huge
nepeta ancestor incoming soon


----------



## Pipe (May 2, 2011)

lol at equius's ancestors defying the high bloods.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2011)

AHAHAHAHA EQUIUS' ANCESTOR


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2011)

shit said:


> darkleer is fucking huge
> nepeta ancestor incoming soon



No i'm betting the person that Darkleer went on a limb for was Aradia's ancestor.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2011)

Equius' ancestor is a blubbering vagina.

I would have it no other way.


----------



## shit (May 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No i'm betting the person that Darkleer went on a limb for was Aradia's ancestor.



shall we have a wager 
winner gets to choose the loser's set or something like that?


----------



## brolmes (May 2, 2011)

i think we should see ancestral tavros soon

mind fang wants to take to the skies

double dragon reacharound



Platinum said:


> Excuse me while I go get the shotgun *bucket*.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 2, 2011)

DAT EQUICESTOR CHIN  I mean look at it it's like Jay Leno...... now that's my head canon for him.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2011)

shit said:


> shall we have a wager
> winner gets to choose the loser's set or something like that?



I'll take it.  I won't make you wear anything awful. Just a normal eridan set.

I see no way I can lose. Nepeta's blood level is considered good but not great in the hemospectrum so he wouldn't need to go on a limb for her.

But he would definitely need to go on a limb for the lowest blood imaginable.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 2, 2011)

The treasure is Nepeta's ancestor. I know it.


----------



## Pipe (May 2, 2011)

The treasure is the fountain of cute.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 2, 2011)

idk Plat's right it would make more sense for it to be Aradacestor but I feel liek Equicestor would help Nepecestor. I don't see Equicestor going so far as to be exiledm ya know ?


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> idk Plat's right it would make more sense for it to be Aradacestor but I feel liek Equicestor would help Nepecestor. I don't see Equicestor going so far as to be exiledm ya know ?



Equius described his feelings for Aradia as being the most depraved thing imaginable.

It's okay for trolls to have moirails of any blood color so that wouldn't piss off the high bloods.


----------



## Didi (May 2, 2011)

Hmm, interesting.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 2, 2011)

Shit, make him wear the March Eridan pic. 


Platinum said:


> Sunny wants to read erotic fiction about me.
> 
> 
> Excuse me while I go get the shotgun.


Nay, I was wondering how long until something of the sort came into existence. 

As its pretty much an inevitable result.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Equius described his feelings for Aradia as being the most depraved thing imaginable.
> 
> It's okay for trolls to have moirails of any blood color so that wouldn't piss off the high bloods.



Yes but I think of Nepcestor as some sort of rebel type so I feel like Equius' ancestor went out of his way to protect her like what he did for Nepeta in Seek the highblood. It certainly mirrors it.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2011)

Nah Nepeta's ancestor is an explorer obviously.

Looking for the fountain of cute.

Any other answer is wrong.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 2, 2011)

In before we get both Nepetancestor and Aradiacestor


----------



## Zoidberg (May 2, 2011)

I wonder if this encounter with Mindfang ends with Darkleer dying


----------



## shit (May 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'll take it.  I won't make you wear anything awful. Just a normal eridan set.
> 
> I see no way I can lose. Nepeta's blood level is considered good but not great in the hemospectrum so he wouldn't need to go on a limb for her.
> 
> But he would definitely need to go on a limb for the lowest blood imaginable.



yes this will be a gentlemanly bet
all awful sets that may or may not include crossdressing will be prohibited

aradiacestor makes sense, but I don't see hussie allocating enough time to this to develop a connection between darkleer to both of them
and if he has one connection/best friend then it's gonna be nepecestor


----------



## Waveblade (May 2, 2011)

I didn't think we'd get an update. We did and it was awesome. Was Darkleer sweating or not?


----------



## Crossbow (May 2, 2011)

It would always make everyone uncomfortable whenever he would just stand there. 
And watch.

I must say I'm loving Darkleer. I should update my ancestor rankings.

1. Redglare
2. Darkleer
3. Grand Highblood
4. Mindfang
5. Dualscar

Edit: Woo 150th post.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 2, 2011)

1. Mindfang (who cannot think the fair fight bit wasn't srsly fucking badass. She is truly a magnificent bitch)
2. Redglare (Was pretty awesome and death was fitting but went down hard )
3. Grand Highblood (Pretty badass, his one appearance)
4. Darkleer (About as characterless as his descendent)
5. Dualscar (He was pretty pathetic)


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2011)

Redglare
Grand Highblood and Mindfang are same level. True trolls
His Tyrany
Darkleer
And Dualscar for bottom tier


----------



## Crossbow (May 2, 2011)

Darkleer acually has far more character than Equius. A gripping story of sacrificing it all for the one you love, overcoming social barriers.

Also, nobody loves Dualscar.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 2, 2011)

*WTF WHY IS CAD BANNED*


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 2, 2011)

According to nudeshroom:

1 day b& for spam.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 2, 2011)

That's so gay


----------



## zenieth (May 2, 2011)

I must say, Darkleer has a badass name. They all do.


----------



## shit (May 2, 2011)

highblood is the highest
darkleer b/c hulking
redglare
dualscar
bluh bluh bitch is so hax


----------



## Crossbow (May 2, 2011)

So, to recap, the unrevealed ancestors are:


Aradia's
Karkat's
Tavros's (noonecares)
Sollux's
Nepeta's
Kanaya's
and the Empress


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 2, 2011)

Btw, I like how Darkleer's eyes look like twin computers.


----------



## Cadrien (May 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *WTF WHY IS CAD BANNED*


It was only for a day  

I'm teh backs now

Also


----------



## shit (May 3, 2011)

^by far best ep of south park ever


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq6rUUt9EbM[/YOUTUBE]
>RemChu

Did you up that Raichu?

(I stumbled across it because of the P&S style lol)


----------



## Pipe (May 3, 2011)

^


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 3, 2011)

Superb.


----------



## Cadrien (May 3, 2011)

I'm 0kay with this


----------



## noobthemusical (May 3, 2011)

Hmm do all the Troll Girls wear makeup?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 3, 2011)

No they all have eyeliner at least


----------



## Cadrien (May 3, 2011)

I'll just leave this here for Didi


----------



## Waveblade (May 3, 2011)

Here have a fanfic. I am certainly not trying to drag the thread to bucket level.


Platinum sipped mockingly at his drink and stood steadfast behind a lovebucket. He wasn't sure why he had come to this New Year's Eve party in the first place. He was no good at parties anyhow. They always made him feel radioactive and he ended up like he was now, hiding and hoping nobody noticed how frazzled his hair got when he was nervous.

Well, truth be told, Platinum knew very well why he was at the party: to see Eridan.

Ah, Eridan. Just the thought of him, the chance of a glimpse of his manly gills made Platinum's heart beat like a troll who just filled their quadrants just as the drone breaks down the door.

But tonight everyone was masked. Platinum peered roughly through the crowd, trying to guess which guest was Eridan. There, he thought, the man over by the wwhale, the hipster one with the seahorse mask. It had to be Eridan. No one else could look so sexy, even in a seahorse mask.

He began to walk Platinum's way and Platinum started to panic. What if he actually talked to Platinum?

Eridan came right up to Platinum and Platinum thought that he was going to faint.

"hello" Eridan said ironically. "wwhat are you doin over here all alone?"

"Oh, just looking at the angel," Platinum said and immediately wanted to die because that sounded so stupid.

Just then, a fuzzy voice began to count down. "Ten ... nine ... eight ... seven ..."

Platinum's heart leapt. If they were together at midnight, that meant that Eridan might ...

"Happy New Year!"

Eridan swept Platinum into his arms, bent him over a chair, and kissed Platinum egregiously, slipping him the tongue and groping his shame globes.

Platinum could hardly believe it. How wonderful! And now that it was after midnight, it was time to take their masks off. He reached out boldly and pulled Eridan's mask off his face. It was Eridan! "I knew it was you," Platinum said and took his own mask off.

"and it's ... you" Eridan said. "you knoww, i'm just goin to go get some punch"

Platinum watched him go. He would be right back, Platinum was sure. Just as soon as he had his punch.

And then they would fall in love.



. This particular drabble seemed to put the imputed words into the perfect spots so I chose this one to save.

I regret nothing.


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

10/10 quality right there.


----------



## Waveblade (May 3, 2011)

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

So many FEELINGS and EMOTIONS


----------



## shit (May 3, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't read that
there's just so many layers of meta before I have to draw the line


----------



## Cadrien (May 3, 2011)

Hold on, let me find the English Ryoma emote


----------



## Crossbow (May 3, 2011)

Gog dammit Sunny. Look what you did.


----------



## Sylar (May 3, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Here have a fanfic. I am certainly not trying to drag the thread to bucket level.
> 
> 
> Platinum sipped mockingly at his drink and stood steadfast behind a lovebucket. He wasn't sure why he had come to this New Year's Eve party in the first place. He was no good at parties anyhow. They always made him feel radioactive and he ended up like he was now, hiding and hoping nobody noticed how frazzled his hair got when he was nervous.
> ...



Sorry but I can only give it 5/10.


----------



## brolmes (May 3, 2011)

My pineal gland is weeping after reading that.


----------



## Pipe (May 3, 2011)

I'm not going to read that shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 3, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I need the fucking english Ryoma


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

Sunny got his wish to read sordid literature about me .


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 3, 2011)

Read it? It was never about reading it.

It was simply wondering when it would come into existence


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

Sorry sunny I have to reject your flush advances.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 3, 2011)

Me?

Flush for you?

AHAHAHAHAAHAH



You're as pathetic as your lover.


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

It's okay sunny maybe some day you will find love.

I heard Cubey is available :33.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 3, 2011)

I already have love.

Remember Space Jam.


----------



## Pipe (May 3, 2011)

Gog damn it sunny 

and what happen to cubey?


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I already have love.
> 
> Remember Space Jam.



Sunny you cannot fill your flushed quadrant with your hand .

Also god damn it don't bring that up again.

Space Jam deserves better than to be dragged through the mud.


----------



## brolmes (May 3, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Gog damn it sunny
> 
> and what happen to cubey?



cubey said he was leaving to do other things 

he got himself put in the "taking a break" group

he probably still lurks though... a while after he "left" he edited a bunch of shit into the mafia wiki that someone made, and he was talking about things that happened after he had already left, stuff he wouldn't know about if he really did leave

they say he deleted his wiki account after that too though

he's probably preparing to go on some kind of adventure, his quest to become a man


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

Cubey is on a quest....

A quest to find a place where he belongs.

The fabled Cubelantis.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 3, 2011)

Not the fountain of cube?


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

Cubey already found that.


----------



## shit (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (May 3, 2011)

That's fucking adorable.


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

That picture is fucking hilarious .


----------



## Pipe (May 3, 2011)

d'awwww           .


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 3, 2011)

I  come back from school and this is what you guys are talking about ? Must be Vriska withdraw taking it's effects


----------



## shit (May 3, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (May 3, 2011)

I like this one better


----------



## shit (May 3, 2011)

did a sizeable dump in the fanart thread, you guys~


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

You do the best fanart dumps :33.


----------



## shit (May 3, 2011)

thanks :33


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 3, 2011)

It keeps happening


----------



## shit (May 3, 2011)

photobucket deleted this comic I just posted because it had the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in it
what fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 3, 2011)

Can you tell me which it was I've probably seen it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 3, 2011)

4 panel comic

Karkat: RAGE
Nepeta: :3


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

Someone please find it.

I didn't get the chance to save it damn it .


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

Awesome.

Saving it now.


----------



## Crossbow (May 3, 2011)

So I was talking to my friend who has no knowledge of Homestuck outside of my talking about updates. 

I says to him, "So, who do you think Saggitarius-Ancestor (I don't use real names he just gets confused) gave it up for? Leo-ancestor or Aries ancestor?" And he says Leo and I ask why and he says "No reason." 

So I say I think it's Ariescestor (I do) and he asks why and I say "Current Aries and Equi- I mean Saggitarius were going out for a while. They made out." and he says "Oh, then you're totally right then."

So yeah.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 3, 2011)

ITT how many of your IRL friends did you presonally cause to read MSPA.
3.


----------



## Gain (May 3, 2011)

1 person

he literally spends his whole day after school waiting for updates at his computer

feel kind of responsible


----------



## Crossbow (May 3, 2011)

If you don't count that guy I talked about, just one.

He is currently up to Jade's dream bass guitar solo.

For fun I made him predict sprites and he said Jade's would be a squiddle and her Grandpa.


----------



## Pipe (May 3, 2011)

I think I told Sage to read mspa.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 3, 2011)

Eridan time?


----------



## zenieth (May 3, 2011)

So I mixed red kool aid with orange Faygo. It's magical.


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

It's a miracle my man.


----------



## Pipe (May 3, 2011)

Wait Faygo is real?


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2011)

Yeah and it's not that bad actually.


----------



## zenieth (May 3, 2011)

Peach faygo is like wicked elixer for the soul.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 4, 2011)

I haven't seen Faygo for a long ass time. I don't know if they really even sell them in Florida.


----------



## brolmes (May 4, 2011)

they don't sell faygo here, i did try to find it though... the internet says it's only made in a couple of states or something, i think... can't remember shit really



Crossbow said:


> So I was talking to my friend who has no knowledge of Homestuck outside of my talking about updates.
> 
> I says to him, "So, who do you think Saggitarius-Ancestor (I don't use real names he just gets confused) gave it up for? Leo-ancestor or Aries ancestor?" And he says Leo and I ask why and he says "No reason."
> 
> ...



he must be confused as fuck and find it really awkward talking to you


----------



## noobthemusical (May 4, 2011)

Dudes any of you ever been to the coke factory?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 4, 2011)

I went to the Coke thing when i was in Atlanta.

The soda fountain of all the flavors from around the world was pretty sweet.


----------



## geG (May 4, 2011)

Store updated: now i want android.


----------



## Platinum (May 4, 2011)

No Aradia hoodie smh.


----------



## brolmes (May 4, 2011)

oh wow, from the prints section



why is jack with wv 

maybe that's really AR oh no, the red hand, nevermind

oh shit, just realised they're in the future earth desert wasteland and on skaia at the same time


----------



## zenieth (May 4, 2011)

Hero of Time hoods or nothing ph

edit: Homestuck is doze speed


----------



## noobthemusical (May 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I went to the Coke thing when i was in Atlanta.
> 
> The soda fountain of all the flavors from around the world was pretty sweet.



Dude, it was so awesome when I went. Did you ever taste the European drink that tasted like medicine?


----------



## brolmes (May 4, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Homestuck is doze speed



eh? geg just posted the link to it about a minute ago

i'm supposed to scour the internet to see everything before geg has a chance to show me it?


----------



## Pipe (May 4, 2011)

One of my roommates was hearing I Don't Want to Miss a Thing and the only thing I could think about it was the homestuck version.


----------



## geG (May 4, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> eh? geg just posted the link to it about a minute ago
> 
> i'm supposed to scour the internet to see everything before geg has a chance to show me it?



That fanart's been around for a while


----------



## brolmes (May 4, 2011)

well excuse me for being from the past

this is temporal discrimination


----------



## Cadrien (May 4, 2011)

Hate on that Pastie! Let's spoil things for him so he goes away, yada yada yada.


----------



## brolmes (May 4, 2011)

futurefags


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I haven't seen Faygo for a long ass time. I don't know if they really even sell them in Florida.


I found one once in my local K-Marts. I lived in Michigan for the first 12 years of my life so Faygo was the brand of choice in my household and when we moved down here I missed it.


----------



## WhoElse (May 4, 2011)

Oh wow, I remember I laughed my ass of when I got to the part about Gamzee's (unhealthy) addiction to Faygo, because that's the only soda we drink in my house.

ALL THE MOTHERFUCKIN TIME.
Honk.


----------



## Crossbow (May 4, 2011)

Nice hoddies there. I think Andrew said Hero of Time hoodies would be released later, and I'm expecting another to go with it. Either Jade or Gamzee may get to got tiger.



Homestuck said:


> he must be confused as fuck and find it really awkward talking to you



Yeah, that the main reason I'm still doing it. 

He has, however promised to read Problem Sleuth.


----------



## shit (May 4, 2011)

they sell faygo here in gas stations run by indians
it's so gooooood
I can down a whole faygo cola without taking a breath and then burp for a full minute straight


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 4, 2011)

shit said:


> *they sell faygo here in gas stations run by indians
> it's so gooooood*I can down a whole faygo cola without taking a breath and then burp for a full minute straight



Same cept I can't even call em gas stations more like corner stores


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2011)

I always read faygo as 

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-yo in my head. 

derp


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 4, 2011)

I read it sometimes as ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-O idk why


----------



## shit (May 4, 2011)

cuz you're ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2011)

Hey Hey


keep dat on the down low


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I read it sometimes as ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-O idk why



ditto man


faygo

always sounds like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  something

fagyooo

LOL


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 4, 2011)

shit said:


> cuz you're ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



FUCKING
AMAZING 
GANGSTA 
SEX MASTERS(with women of course) 

deal with it


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2011)

aw its because we are so use to reading 

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

that when we see FAyGo 

WE GET ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....brain does a shortcut


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 4, 2011)

RemChu said:


> aw its because we are so use to reading
> 
> ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> ...



Our theme song


----------



## Banhammer (May 4, 2011)

gives "slaming a faygo" a whole new meaning


----------



## Magic (May 4, 2011)

slamming a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) yo

:lol


----------



## Zoidberg (May 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7fHhpKWr_Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

gamzee is a beautiful singer


----------



## Platinum (May 4, 2011)

He has the power.....

of MUSIK


----------



## Pipe (May 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]XzfXQc9cVNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (May 4, 2011)

I love that gamzee vid .

That other one is fine too .


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2011)

Update guys. 

dat Rufio


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 5, 2011)

RUFIOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## geG (May 5, 2011)

I laughed so hard at Rufio

And Karkat's ancestor being an awesome revolutionary fuck yes

I hope that foreshadows him being the one to stop Gamzee


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2011)

> 8ut as I sit here deciding what to do with the damna8le little sphere, I understand my error. It was not in failing to chart a course through future events to turn my fortune's tide, even so many sweeps from now. It was in 8elieving the future was mine to know, and fortune mine to control. If this hero is meant to 8reathe life into my em8ittered heart, and if he is to earn the right to run it through, then so 8e it. For him, I will commit to this page my highest expect8tions. And for what precious uncertainty is left in my future, I renew my vigorous anticip8tion.



This paragraph here explains so much about Vriska. So much.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 5, 2011)

KARKANCESTOR LED A REBELLION AGAINST THE HIGHBLOODS!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2011)

Dat Rufio


----------



## geG (May 5, 2011)

He got killed though 

Though somehow it was effective enough for them to have to kill anyone who mentions it.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2011)

Too bad Karkatcestor failed. I wonder is he alive and imprisoned, or was he killed by the Subjuglators/Empress.


----------



## Pipe (May 5, 2011)

RUFIO RUFIO RUFIO RUFIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2011)

And with this update Tavros is made even more pathetic by comparison.

Also I guess this confirms that Adult trolls have no wings but we kinda knew that from when we first saw Mindfang.

Hmm so does this account for every ancestor at this point?


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2011)

Interesting enough, the update shows that highblood trolls have a higher natural lifespan than lowbloods.


----------



## Pipe (May 5, 2011)

And now we now that His Tyranny isnt Karkat's ancestor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 5, 2011)

Btw, is the last 2 pages looking glitchy for you guys or is it just me?


----------



## Sylar (May 5, 2011)

Yeah its glitching a bit for me too.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2011)

Perhaps intentional?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 5, 2011)

Intentional then.

Prolly 'scratch' related.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2011)

or SBAHJ related


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 5, 2011)

Definitely the fact that disk 2 is scratched.

But yeah holy shit this update

dat tavroscestor

DAT KARKATCESTOR

the hereti69al characters


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2011)

Karkatcestor must've been terrifyingly badass.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 5, 2011)

> >Tavros' ancestor's legacy was a world of only children
> >yfw his legacy is making Alternia into a NEVERLAND



FUCKING HUSSIE

Also it turns out the Void power is that Scratch can't see near those of Void. That's why Mindfang went to hide at Darkleer's and why Scratch never knew about Vriska's cueball, because she lived next to Equius


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2011)

So being a hero of void makes you immune to predestination or just immune to having your future seen?


----------



## Cadrien (May 5, 2011)

Makes sense to me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 5, 2011)

> Karcestor will have a journal that Karkat has. That's why he knows about his symbol.
> 
> 
> WOKE UP TODAY. KILLED HIGHBLOOD. ATE LUNCH. GOT RAPED BY A CATGIRL, AGAIN. RAN FROM MORE DRONES, GOT RAPED BY A GIRL WITH A DRAGON, AGAIN. ATE DINNER, DESTROYED MILITARY COMPOUND. FOUND CAVE. CRIED SELF TO SLEEP.





> WATCHED SHITTY ROMANTIC COMEDIES TO COPE WITH RAPES. DEFEND SAID MOVIES WITH PASSION.



Also since the higher the blood the longer you live

...

The Empress is still out there...

and she's slowly making her way back home

to Alternia

and Scratch, Snowman and Slick.

Shit's going to get real.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 5, 2011)

SOUND OF MOVIE ATTRACTED MORE WOMEN. SUBSEQUENTLY RAPED AGAIN. CONSIDERING MAULING FACE PARTIALLY TO STOP ATTRACTION
>Next entry

MAULED FACED. DIDN'T WORK. SCARS ONLY INCREASED AREA OF EFFECT. SPENT ALL DAY BEING RAPED. STILL MANAGED TO DESTROY MEDIUM SIZED FLEET. WATCHED NEW TROLL WILL SMITH MOVIE


----------



## Cadrien (May 5, 2011)

Ahahaha  I'm hoping that Vantancestor is reluctant to lead

VA: WHY DO I HAVE TO DO THIS FUCKING LEADERSHIT CRAP AGAIN?
VA: BECAUSE I WOULD REALLY RATHER, YOU KNOW, LIVE!?
VA: I SEE ABSOLUTELY NO BENEFIT TO ME FOR STICKING MY BONEBULGE OUT FOR YOU ASSHOLES


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 5, 2011)

SOMEONE STOLE MY PHASED-ARRAY CANNON IMPROVEMENT SOURCE CODE WHILE I WATCHED THE GLORY OF TROLL WILL SMITH

>Next entry
ENEMY FLEET MYSTERIOUSLY EXPLODED INTO FLAMES.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2011)

TV which part of the forums are you finding this


----------



## Pipe (May 5, 2011)

Oh gog


----------



## Cadrien (May 5, 2011)

WHILE I WAS WATCHING THE SEVENTH MOVIE IN MY WILL SMITH COLLECTION, SOME FUCKING ELECTRODORK BARGED INTO MY CAVE AND TOLD ME THAT IF FOUND THAT THE CATGIRL HAD BEEN RAPING ME OR IN CLOSE QUARTERS WITH ME AGAIN THAT HE WOULD, AND I QUOTE, STOMP MY FACE TO THE BACK OF THE CAVE SO MUCH THAT IT RESEMBLED NAUGHT BUT GRUBSAUCE. 

I IGNORED HIM AND CONTINUED WATCHING MY MOVIE. 

-> Next Entry
WAS RAPED BY CATGIRL. WAS BEATEN BY ELECTRODORK. SOMEHOW STILL MANAGED TO ANNIHILATE A RESERVE SQUADRON OF GROUND TROOPS. STILL NO SIGN OF PHASED-ARRAY CANNON IMPROVEMENT CODE. STILL MORE FLEETS MYSTERIOUSLY ON FIRE. AM BEGINNING TO SUSPECT SOME CORRELATION BETWEEN THE TWO.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2011)

Cad where are you finding these logs?


----------



## Cadrien (May 5, 2011)

That one I just made up myself


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2011)

Then you deserve reps for that Cadrien


----------



## Cadrien (May 5, 2011)

Only 5 more reps until autoplay is out of my CP


----------



## Pipe (May 5, 2011)

I could autoplay rep you.


----------



## Cadrien (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (May 5, 2011)

As for me I was stealing em straight from /co/


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2011)

now i want android.

No it's not where they're getting it. It is hilarious though.


----------



## Crossbow (May 5, 2011)

Stay away from the summoner.

Okay, so unrevealed trolls NOW are:

Aradia's
Warrior Jesus Karkat
Sollux's 
Nepeta's
Kanaya's
and Empress


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2011)

Karkatcestor was killed nailed to a stump.

Also


----------



## Didi (May 5, 2011)

Lol what


Tavros ancestor is a total boss


This can't be right


----------



## Crossbow (May 5, 2011)

Now I know why it's Pupa Pan.

Because he pup8d into a magical fairy.


What? Your Tavropod is evolving!

Dee-Doo Dee-Doo.


----------



## shit (May 5, 2011)

the ancestor diatribes are over~~~~
now they'll either actually have to become relevant or gtfo of my homestuck
huzzah!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2011)

Gabies sig which I just noticed


----------



## shit (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (May 5, 2011)

Oh shit Fef's ancestor is still alive .

Troll Empress be coming for you.


----------



## shit (May 5, 2011)

well we knew she was alive when the troll kids entered the medium
the only thing new is that she was alive way back during ancestor times
also I'm surprised that the blood castes have wildly different lifespans
but I guess that makes sense since Feferi is pretty underpowered compared to most every other troll


----------



## Platinum (May 5, 2011)

From the way Mindfang was describing it the Troll Empress is an unbelievable badass.

So that helps I guess


----------



## Cadrien (May 5, 2011)

Also it seems that Gl'bgolyb used to be the Empress's lusus but abandoned her when Fef was born.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 5, 2011)

That reminds me. The whole Lusus going to Feferi from the queen was something else that accurately predicted. People have learned to gaze into the heart of Hussie.


----------



## Platinum (May 5, 2011)

Though it must suck being a lowblood.

Vriska level and up get to live for hundreds and hundreds of sweeps apparently.

While I doubt trolls at aradia's or tavros' level get to live past their troll 50's.


----------



## shit (May 5, 2011)

I think being manipul8d by the likes of Vriska and Mindfang would be worse than being denied an excessively long life


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 5, 2011)

I want more Radion paraphrasing.


----------



## Ishamael (May 5, 2011)

I like how Feferi's ancestor is a complete badass, the complete opposite of Feferi. 

It's a shame Karkat's lifespan is so short compared to higher bloods, wonder if Hussie will give us specific numbers.


----------



## Platinum (May 5, 2011)

I still need to see pouncelor nepecestor .


----------



## Ishamael (May 5, 2011)

That's some top tier role playing right there.


----------



## shit (May 5, 2011)

we still need to get some confirmation on our set bet


----------



## Platinum (May 5, 2011)

Also EOA 5 better have the troll empress arriving on alternia's moon to meet scratch .


----------



## Platinum (May 5, 2011)

shit said:


> we still need to get some confirmation on our set bet



Yeah we do.

Might not get it for a while though .


----------



## Crossbow (May 5, 2011)

Okay, I'm missing this part about the Empress in the logs. Anyone mind pointing it out to me?


----------



## shit (May 5, 2011)

^                              .





> Ultim8ely, the ire of the Condesce would 8e such that in the settling dust of the conflict, she would 8anish all from the homeworld, except the young. She would scatter all who reached maturity to the stars to fight her wars, I presume to keep them occupied, existing in a less centralized st8 from which such a coup may arise. This is still an incredi8le notion for me to consider, and I cannot imagine how she would come to enforce such an upheaval in our civiliz8tion. Though I suppose she will have on her side the advantage of an unparalleled lifespan, and the leverage extended 8y the hideous psychic prongs of her deep undul8ing monstrosity. That is, until it chooses another little witch to serve. Nevertheless, I take the prediction as truth, and find it amusing that a homeworld domin8ed 8y children will 8e the gr8 summoner's legacy. One of them, at least.


----------



## Crossbow (May 5, 2011)

Huh.

...Huh.

That is pretty awesome once you take the time to transl8 it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 5, 2011)

Troll Empress and Snowman in the same place at the same time.

My body will never be ready.


----------



## Crossbow (May 5, 2011)

It appears the character's pertinence to the Hivebent plot is inversely proportional to the respective anscestor's pertinence to the main plot with Vriska being the median.


R(c)=1/[R(Ac)] 

c being character, R being relevence, A being "anscestor of".

Values of c approaching Vriska in either direction are approaching the maximum sum of the argument R(c)+R(Ac).

This is still a work in progress, but these algorithms bring us closer to an artificial Hussie capable of generating coherent plots.


----------



## Pipe (May 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> It appears the character's pertinence to the Hivebent plot is inversely proportional to the respective anscestor's pertinence to the main plot with Vriska being the median.
> 
> 
> R(c)=1/[R(Ac)]
> ...


----------



## Banhammer (May 6, 2011)

Will I be too much of a slowpoke if I point out the images are getting "Terezi licked"?


----------



## Cadrien (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (May 6, 2011)

Oh jeez I just thought of something. 

Mindfang is destined to be pedo for the Summoner. 
Vriska loves Nicholas Cage, who once ran around screaming he's a p*d*p****. Coincedence?


----------



## SageMaster (May 6, 2011)

Am I the only one losing interest in MSPA? I'm not caring much about the ancestors.


----------



## Sylar (May 6, 2011)

Sage don't be a Sunny.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Am I the only one losing interest in MSPA? I'm not caring much about the ancestors.



Oh gee I can't imagine why .

Sage was wetting his pants about redglare and now he doesn't care about the ancestors at all.

I wonder what could have possibly happened to change that .


----------



## SageMaster (May 6, 2011)

Meh, I knew someone was gonna bring the "lol sage isn't interested because redglare died" card.

I just want to see more about what's actually going on like Rose vs Jack.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

Well Sage.

Ancestor shit is over for now. 

We reached the end of mindfang's journal.


----------



## Pipe (May 6, 2011)

But I wanted to see the rest of the ancestors.


----------



## Crossbow (May 6, 2011)

I look forward to seeing how WV gets himself outta this jam.

OR an update on Karkat.

OR John stopping not being alive.

OR how the Sprites are doing.

OR Jade being useless, up to her ass in tadpoles.

OR the Writ Keeper actually doing something.

OR Jack-Rose aftermath.

Etc.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

Pipe said:


> But I wanted to see the rest of the ancestors.



Well we will probably see a few of them in the sufferer's journal if it exists, or we will see the rest of them in the empress' journal or whatever considering she lived through all those eras.


----------



## Pipe (May 6, 2011)

Please no Jade derpy time.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

Oh god no jade derpy time .

It's gamzee zillywhoo time or aradia dream bubble time or dave cool kid time.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 6, 2011)

See now we're going to get three weeks of Jade derpytime.

Hope you're all happy


----------



## Pipe (May 6, 2011)

Oh fuck I forgot TV was half Hussie


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

TV YOU ASSHOLE


----------



## Zoidberg (May 6, 2011)

Well if Jade Derpy time ends with Jadesprite stopping all her bitching then I'm ok with it I suppose. 

Still hoping for awesome exile time.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 6, 2011)

Ok we need to set something straight right now . Why do people hate Jade ,what has she done to deserve it ? I mean she did save the main character's life I guess it really doesn't matter huh


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

Jade is the least compelling of the 4 kids.

Fact.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 6, 2011)

I don't hate Jade, I just like the other kids more than her


----------



## Pipe (May 6, 2011)

Jade is so derpy you only want to kill her.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 6, 2011)

KT Jade has yet to undergo the same character development that the other kids have. She has yet to shed her more irritating qualities in the same way Dave stopped being a pretentious hipster douche and Rose revealing her dere dere side. Sure, the game's slowly making her jaded() like Dave and Rose are but don't expect everyone in the thread to start cheering for her until she starts manning up. Hopefully she does it by convincing jadesprite to stop being a whiny bitch. 

I still want awesome exile time.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

We need more Dave Cool Kid Time first.

We can never have enough of that.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 6, 2011)

But right now all we're having from Dave is him being sad and angsty.


----------



## shit (May 6, 2011)

everyone's taking it out on jade that john is dead (and gone forever )
but jade is best kid  yeah I said it
she's john if he actually had an excuse for being such a retard
except she actually makes decisions and isn't just a kickball for fate like john

also dave is 90% pesterlogs
he almost might as well not exist outside of them

/butthurt fan mode


----------



## Crossbow (May 6, 2011)

Jade pep-talks Jadesprite into taking on Jack, but she wusses out at the last second.

Calling

It.

Now.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> But right now all we're having from Dave is him being sad and angsty.



Dave did a fucking pirouette off the handle for us.

He is allowed to have angsty cool kid time .

I'm sad that Aimless Renegade isn't going to talk to him much though .


----------



## Zoidberg (May 6, 2011)

shit said:


> everyone's taking it out on jade that john is dead (and gone forever )
> but jade is best kid  yeah I said it
> she's john if he actually had an excuse for being such a retard
> except she actually makes decisions and isn't just a kickball for fate like john
> ...



Oh u 

I still prefer John over all the other kids, he's a lovable dork done right.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

Dave 
Rose
John
Jade

That's right. I said it .


----------



## Zoidberg (May 6, 2011)

Nepeta
John
Rose
Dave/Jade

Everyone else is wrong


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Jade is the least compelling of the 4 kids.
> 
> Fact.



Rose over Jade  ?  no way


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Rose over Jade  ?  no way



Rose is FARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR more interesting than Jade.

Rose is fucking awesome.


----------



## Crossbow (May 6, 2011)

shit said:


> everyone's taking it out on jade that john is dead (and gone forever )


----------



## shit (May 6, 2011)

plat, that's your inner eridan talking
you basically take exactly eridan's opinion and make it your own
like what you're doing right now

but I admit if there was one kid I would have trouble defending against jade, it would be rose


----------



## shit (May 6, 2011)

dave never gets anything done
john never accomplishes anything

but dave accomplishes everything
and john gets everything done

or vice versa iono, something like that


----------



## Zoidberg (May 6, 2011)

All of you stop your bitching now 



This thread has been STRONGfied.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 6, 2011)

This might seem like an unpopular view on Rose but to me she comes off as annoying. I feel like she's kind of messing up everything and being seclusive for no real reason. Instead of trying to help the game out she seems to be making it worse by breaking it even further.


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

shit said:


> plat, that's your inner eridan talking
> you basically take exactly eridan's opinion and make it your own
> like what you're doing right now
> 
> but I admit if there was one kid I would have trouble defending against jade, it would be rose



Eridan hates rose though .


Sorry but derse dreamers>>>>>>>>>>>>> prospit dreamers .

Rose is busy trying to save the universe and battling Jack while Dave is fucking fleecing the stock markets and running through ridiculous time loops.

While John is busy being dead and Jade is busy making frogs.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 6, 2011)

Plat the frog happens to be the universe also, but if we're getting a scratch then it's kinda pointless.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 6, 2011)

Again, everyone stop bitching while I bring awesome


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

Sorry but breeding frogs with Kanaya will NEVER be compelling.

Dave pulling a self ocean's 11 is compelling, Rose fighting Jack is compelling, that isn't.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 6, 2011)

Plat, consider that out of context that what Dave did was ripping off a bunch of stupid crocodiles. Dave himself said that it was a  waste of time. 

And this Hussie we're talking about, the man who made math-based alchemy interesting and awesome. Who's to say breeding the genesis frog will also not involve putting down grotesque inbred mutant frog monsters?


----------



## Crossbow (May 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sorry but breeding frogs with Kanaya will NEVER be compelling.



Very poorly phrased.

Can't stress this enough.


----------



## shit (May 6, 2011)

> Dave pulling a self ocean's 11 is compelling,


dave is so uncompelling that you're inventing new ways to describe the nothing that he's doing

and durr, jade is the top dreamer and the only kid alive to have seen the trolls
she's got a lot of irons in the fire
you'll notice them when they're all burning your face or whatever you do with irons after they're thoroughly heated in said fires


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Plat, consider that out of context that what Dave did was ripping off a bunch of stupid crocodiles. Dave himself said that it was a  waste of time.
> 
> And this Hussie we're talking about, the man who made math-based alchemy interesting and awesome. Who's to say breeding the genesis frog will also not involve putting down grotesque inbred mutant frog monsters?



I'm just saying. Jade is the least exciting of the kids and I doubt this will change any time soon.

Maybe and I mean MAYBE if she does awesome afterlife shit with Feferi she can pass John but yeah.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 6, 2011)

Dave merely existing is him doing something outrageously important


----------



## shit (May 6, 2011)

cd you're going to have to justify dave's awesome using logic, or I'm gonna have to call homolust
I'm sorry but that's just the best move for me right now
I'm sure you understand


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

Dave standing around doing nothing is more awesome than everything Jade has done to date combined.

He is the Coolest Cool Kid

/story


----------



## Pipe (May 6, 2011)

Logic in my homestuck, outragerous


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 6, 2011)

shit said:


> cd you're going to have to justify dave's awesome using logic, or I'm gonna have to call homolust
> I'm sorry but that's just the best move for me right now
> I'm sure you understand



but I just used logic


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Dave standing around doing nothing is more awesome than everything Jade has done to date combined.
> 
> He is the Coolest Cool Kid
> 
> /story



Cough (DESCEND) Cough


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cough (DESCEND) Cough



Jade just slapped john and died .

Call me when she creates SBAHJ.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Jade just slapped john and died .
> 
> Call me when she creates SBAHJ.



Said slapping woke John up and save him from a meteor to the face. 

And Shit you're pretty much downplaying all the important stuff Dave did, from possibly triggering Gamzee's descent to insanity to providing Jade with the grist she needs to keep up with everyone else in the game.


----------



## shit (May 6, 2011)

gamzee ran out of slime, anything would've set him off
and yeah, being server player bitch is pretty much dave in a nutshell outside of pesterlogs


----------



## Platinum (May 6, 2011)

Dave proved to Gamzee that his messiah's were a lie.

I wouldn't say "anything" would set gamzee of the deep end like that.


----------



## Pipe (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Anasazi (May 7, 2011)

Dave is cool shades and stylish indifference.
Jade is furry and most likely plays Gaia Online.


----------



## WhoElse (May 7, 2011)

I think all the kids are pretty awesome in their own way. Also, I agree with Plat on the thing about Dave setting off Gamzee (Dave you've created a monster).

One of the theories I thought of is Gamzee killing everyone then either being killed by The Empress, Jack, (unlikely) Jade, or committing a religous suicide. But, the scratch can completely shoot down my theory.


----------



## Crossbow (May 7, 2011)

By 'important', do you mean to the progression of the story? Because Dave is Bottom-Teir when it comes to that. 

He dicks around with time travel, while Jade set forth the most important plot points in the story, saved John's life, and is currently attempting to CREATE A UNIVERSE.


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2011)

Well, that confirms it: One of FIM's animators is a fan of Homestuck. Blatant reference is blatant.


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2011)

What are you talking about ?


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2011)

A STRONG male pony with a Sagittarius mark nearly rips off Twilight's arm while she's greeting guests.


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2011)

Did this pony have a collection of fine art?


----------



## Cadrien (May 7, 2011)

He was attending a ball, we don't know if he does 

Also, the royal prince is a complete dick and his name is Prince Blueblood


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2011)

that's not a reference. 

The Prince has purple blood .


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2011)

This is the pony in question.

This pretty obvious for a couple of reasons: He has the buff body instead of the regular one, he has blue and gray in his color scheme, his mark is  Sagittarius, he's one of Equestria's elite, and last but not least he is STRONG.


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2011)

Call me when their is an eridan pony.

Maybe then i'll care .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 7, 2011)

there needs to be a Robot Unicorn series


----------



## Arishem (May 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Call me when their is an eridan pony.
> 
> Maybe then i'll care .


Eridan is dead to most fans FOREVER. 

Joking aside, if they do a seahorse episode next season, it would not surprise me if there's a reference to Eridan or Feferi.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 7, 2011)

I'm gone for 3 days and still no update?

Goddamn Hussie and his goddamn Cons (that are nowhere near me)


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Eridan is dead to most fans FOREVER.
> 
> Joking aside, if they do a seahorse episode next season, it would not surprise me if there's a reference to Eridan or Feferi.



I don't care if they reference Feferi .

Call me when their is a genocidal purple haired seahorse that has an overbearing dad always telling him to get his bitch a whale.



Sunuvmann said:


> I'm gone for 3 days and still no update?
> 
> Goddamn Hussie and his goddamn Cons (that are nowhere near me)



We will probably have to wait until Tuesday for another update.

This is nothing compared to SMOOCH FEST 2010's cliff hanger.


----------



## Didi (May 7, 2011)

bitches lovve wwhales


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2011)

LOL PONIES.

Guys really .



BWAHAHAHAH that will always be a girl thing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, there's peeps in Adventure Time who are big Homestuck fans too.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah, there's peeps in Adventure Time who are big Homestuck fans too.



Really? Aside from that 413 video I don't see any other references.


----------



## Cadrien (May 7, 2011)

RemChu said:


> LOL PONIES.
> 
> Guys really .
> 
> ...


Hey, if you remain straight and enjoy the show then you are a true man


----------



## shit (May 7, 2011)

there needs to be a maybenot smiley


----------



## Cadrien (May 7, 2011)

What would it look like?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 7, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Really? Aside from that 413 video I don't see any other references.



There's a picture of the whiteboard in their studio and some HS drawings on it.


----------



## Crossbow (May 7, 2011)

Smoochfest 2010 sounds way better than it actually is.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> There's a picture of the whiteboard in their studio and some HS drawings on it.



Can I see some pics and this 413 vid ?


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> There's a picture of the whiteboard in their studio and some HS drawings on it.


Wow. I watch adventure time a little bit. I missed that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Anasazi (May 7, 2011)

shit said:


> there needs to be a maybenot smiley



I made one a long time ago.


----------



## Magic (May 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


>



I see it now. 

(wow where did you see this? I thought you meant it was like animated into the show lol.....ho ho ho)

HEY SOMEONE HOOK ME UP WITH 38$ Paypal Please?!?! XD


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


>





WTF am I witnessing?


----------



## Waveblade (May 8, 2011)

Rodents with boob lasers.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 8, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Rodents with boob lasers.



That is teet milk my friend.


----------



## Crossbow (May 8, 2011)

I'm never watching the show THEY make ever again.


----------



## SageMaster (May 8, 2011)

shit said:


> there needs to be a maybenot smiley



NF needs to get rid of maybe smiley. Most people use it in a retard way.


----------



## Pipe (May 8, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> NF needs to get rid of maybe smiley. Most people use it in a retard way.



                           .


----------



## SageMaster (May 8, 2011)

My point is proven.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2011)

I've seen people over use that smiley. Oh my does it get annoying.

>.<

so anyone want to buy me a god tier hoodie?


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2011)

was made for the OBD. If it wasn't it might aswell have been. It's the perfect yang for  's ying.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2011)

UGHHHHHHHHHHHH Giogio is over used tooo..


Hate that shit.


----------



## Cadrien (May 8, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (May 8, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> was made for the OBD. If it wasn't it might aswell have been. It's the perfect yang for  's ying.



I like both emotes, but I hate how both are overused by idiots. Especially retards with a stupid opinion saying his opinion is better

Example:

Itachi is obviously god.


----------



## Banhammer (May 8, 2011)

that's why my once magnificent and voluminous rep was there for.


----------



## EnterTheTao (May 8, 2011)

So I recently caught up with Homestuck after finishing Problem Sleuth.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 8, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I like both emotes, but I hate how both are overused by idiots. Especially retards with a stupid opinion saying his opinion is better
> 
> Example:
> 
> *Itachi is obviously god. *



I no longer like giogio


----------



## shit (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2011)

Giogio and maybe are overused because ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like tainting our OBD smileys with their fagetry.


----------



## Cadrien (May 8, 2011)

inb4becomesoverused


----------



## Zoidberg (May 8, 2011)

I don't want  to end up like


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 8, 2011)

Why did they take oldryoma away ?


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2011)

Sup mspaggas


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Why did they take oldryoma away ?



Because people used it in a "mean" way.

You know mods. They don't allow fun.


----------



## Magic (May 8, 2011)

The mods here are just really. -_-

eh its a forum, no biggie, shit really doesn't matter....lol


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2011)

Mods gonna mod


----------



## Waveblade (May 9, 2011)

Then there was the time people overused the :lolkubo emoticon. Only lasted a month or two before they got rid of it.


----------



## geG (May 9, 2011)

Watching the reactions after we got rid of oldryoma was fun though


----------



## Platinum (May 9, 2011)

Lolkubo sucked dick and was a terrible smiley.

Unlike oldryoma


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 9, 2011)

Yeah lolkubo needed to burn, it only encouraged further faggotry in the SL


----------



## Platinum (May 9, 2011)

Listen to the Aussie.

He knows things .


----------



## Didi (May 9, 2011)

Oldryoma was the best smiley ever on this forum.


----------



## shit (May 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lolkubo sucked dick and was a terrible smiley.
> 
> Unlike oldryoma





Didi said:


> Oldryoma was the best smiley ever on this forum.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 9, 2011)

Dear Lord Plat was still newest post when I opened this page TVtropes! How long have I been surfing you?!


----------



## shit (May 9, 2011)

= doubles as disapproving smiley


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 9, 2011)

TvTropes can be pretty addictive...once had like 15 tabs open at once on it...


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2011)

the homestuck tropes index is maaaaaaaaaaaaassive.


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Giogio and maybe are overused because ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like tainting our OBD smileys with their fagetry.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 9, 2011)

When they finish this flash


----------



## shit (May 9, 2011)

coming together nicely


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 9, 2011)

>Thinks there's an update
>Nuthin

Shit.


----------



## Pipe (May 9, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> When they finish this flash


----------



## shit (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (May 9, 2011)

I never understood why the  smiley is what it is.

Nobody even uses it that way.


----------



## shit (May 9, 2011)

cuz omg was already taken by  this piece of shit


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 9, 2011)

RDA coming along nicely.

Wonder how NepetaQuest is doing


----------



## Crossbow (May 9, 2011)

My Homestuck recruit is finally into Hivebent. He's at Gamzee.

Curiously, his comprehension of temporal mechanics is almost instant.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> RDA coming along nicely.
> 
> Wonder how NepetaQuest is doing



We should make a thread in the gaming sect and see who can beat it first


----------



## SageMaster (May 9, 2011)

was the best NF smiley ever.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 9, 2011)

So plat bout those Lakers


----------



## Sylar (May 9, 2011)

Lakers vs. Mavs was more onesided than Eridan vs. a chainsaw


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

This is not the NBA thread .


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2011)

It's not like we have tons of new MSPA material to discuss.


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

I find your sig disgusting yet amusing Sage.


----------



## Pipe (May 10, 2011)

We need our crack.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 10, 2011)

Pipe banned less than 1 hour after this post.

Withdrawl induced rule breaking?


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

Pipe was driven to suicide .


----------



## Cadrien (May 10, 2011)

Tsk Tsk Pipe


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

He died as he lived .


----------



## noobthemusical (May 10, 2011)

As fine a Crack whore as there ever was.


----------



## Monna (May 10, 2011)

Oh wow, I never knew a webcomic could be this awesome. Just saying. I was recommended Homestuck by a friend and was skeptical at first, but by this point I'm speechless.


----------



## Didi (May 10, 2011)

need update


----------



## Zoidberg (May 10, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Oh wow, I never knew a webcomic could be this awesome. Just saying. I was recommended Homestuck by a friend and was skeptical at first, but by this point I'm speechless.



Welcome to the Dark Carnival, friend


----------



## Monna (May 10, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Welcome to the Dark Carnival, friend


Honk~ Fuckin miracles >


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2011)

homestuck makes you a better person, it's an objective fact.


----------



## brolmes (May 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i think we should see ancestral tavros soon
> 
> mind fang wants to take to the skies
> 
> double dragon reacharound



i called it


----------



## shit (May 10, 2011)




----------



## shit (May 10, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (May 10, 2011)

Hmm someone should really get the ball rolling on the bucket tier talk.


----------



## shit (May 10, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2011)

I don't even


----------



## brolmes (May 10, 2011)

sage doesn't type in blue

nor are his forearms so muscular and firm


----------



## shit (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (May 10, 2011)

I'm noticing an amusing correlation.

Last update of MSPA: 5/5
Last time I got a rep in my CP: 5/5

HMMMMMMMMMMM I THINK THERE MIGHT BE A CONNECTION


Just kidding, no repwhore. I did find the date connection funny.

Btw, if someone does rep me and break my dryspell and Hussie updates at the same time, I highly recommend everyone else ITT rep that person because they're a fucking shaman.


----------



## shit (May 10, 2011)

24'd 

also homestuck and pipe are b&, my two favorite noobs :<
what happen?


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I find your sig disgusting yet amusing Sage.



What's disgusting about it?

Pipe and Homestuck banned.



EDIT: Pipe got banned for spamming a seizure pic of Gildartz in FT section. About homestuck, i heard it was something about flaming LB or something smh


----------



## shit (May 10, 2011)

smh
2 guests, I wonder who they could be


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 10, 2011)

Okay, so if there's an update today, Sylar is the one you should all thank.


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2011)

Repwhoring smh


----------



## Didi (May 10, 2011)

Repwhoring is only acceptable if you still haven't reached Heaven


Like me



yes that's a hint


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2011)

I used to have rep but then my activity did a belly drop and so did my farming.


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> What's disgusting about it?



As a TRUE American, communism sickens me 

Also Homestuck has been banned 

/slowpoke


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> As a TRUE American, communism sickens me



That's a stupid reason to hate communism.


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

Sage you are a mexican.

You cannot understand my PATRIOTISM.


----------



## Crossbow (May 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> My Homestuck recruit is finally into Hivebent. He's at Gamzee. Scratch
> 
> Curiously his comprehension of temporal mechanics is almost instant



The man goes fast, but getting confused by Back to the Future: The Game™ gets him friend-negged.


Re: Communism. I have a friend who's a communist. She's pretty okay.


----------



## shit (May 10, 2011)

this is why we need that border fence


----------



## Sylar (May 10, 2011)

No this is why we need JBL as President! :americafuckyah


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

You and your commy cats are going down Sage.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 10, 2011)

shit please don't bring meaty hand here.

Please.


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2011)

i don't even know anymore


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2011)

I'm a left politics guy, but I'm not communist.

It's just stupid to hate them because "they're other guys", instead of a valid reason of how communism lead to dictatorship that repressed their people instead of making them happier like the original concept of socialism.

Also, we're going too serious business for a fucking lolcat macro.


----------



## Banhammer (May 10, 2011)

Good God we need an update


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2011)

crack whores


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I'm a left politics guy, but I'm not communist.
> 
> It's just stupid to hate them because "they're other guys", instead of a valid reason of how communism lead to dictatorship that repressed their people instead of making them happier like the original concept of socialism.
> 
> Also, we're going too serious business for a fucking lolcat macro.



I have plenty of valid reasons to hate communism as I am quite the student of history and politics. I just didn't feel like boring the fuck out of you guys with a 10 post tl;dr on the faults of communism and why it will never succeed in a real world system and instead opted for a joke.


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Good God we need an update







Platinum said:


> I have plenty of valid reasons to hate communism as I am quite the student of history and politics. I just didn't feel like boring the fuck out of you guys with a 10 post tl;dr on the faults of communism and why it will never succeed in a real world system and instead opted for a joke.



Yeah, unfortunately communism only sounds good on paper.

Doesn't sound as good once you see what happened in history thanks to it.

Unfortunately, terrible things have happened under capitalism too. We need to step the game of human society up.


----------



## Crossbow (May 10, 2011)

Socialism: Okay.

Communism: WOAH SLOW DOWN.

Communism can only be deployed effectively by non-human entities incapable of err or greed. Socialism works well until it develops into Communism. 

This is why I respect commies, but don't join them.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 10, 2011)

Politics in my MSPA discussion ? I'd rather have sunny destroy another childhood memory


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

My god we need an update.


----------



## zenieth (May 10, 2011)

Don't you go giving him ideas.


----------



## Anasazi (May 10, 2011)

Thread needs more 





> PATRIOTISM



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=298Cw3_qGwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Unfortunately, terrible things have happened under capitalism too. We need to step the game of human society up.



our definition of stepping up will be making better weapons to kill ourselves with 

orbital lasers are the future


----------



## Anasazi (May 10, 2011)

Actually, Homestuck is all a secret plot to convert everyone to communism.  I ask you: What are the weapons of choice of the main human and the main troll?

*Spoiler*: __ 








HOW DO YOU DO THIS SHIT HUSSIE?!


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> our definition of stepping up will be making better weapons to kill ourselves with
> 
> orbital lasers are the future



Exactly. :33

Also:


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 10, 2011)

ahahaha, that's brilliant


----------



## gabies (May 10, 2011)

blarhg                .


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

Gabies your sig makes me sad .


----------



## gabies (May 10, 2011)

Why, do you hate head hats??


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

Yes I do .


----------



## Crossbow (May 10, 2011)

Head Hats < Butt Hats


----------



## SageMaster (May 10, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (May 11, 2011)

Best Fan comic ever.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 11, 2011)

Crossbow where do you post when not here?

Cause it bugs me that your the only guy here who I don't where you post. Well you an Sage.


----------



## shit (May 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Okay, so if there's an update today, Sylar is the one you should all thank.



thanks for nothing sylar


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2011)

I did my best damn it.


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2011)

You sailed us Sylar .

Also 

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests)
Platinum


----------



## Sylar (May 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You sailed us Sylar



It just figures you'd bust out a nautical pun at my moment of shame.


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2011)

You feel a bit blue I take it?

Then the pun achieved it's porpoise.


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2011)

I half expected that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 11, 2011)

Look clearly we need to appeal to a higher power.

Geg! Combo with me, update in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 11, 2011)

> What I'm presently puzzling over is why I decided to leave a Flash project for myself to return to. Not really the best idea. But it'll be done when it's done, even if the gap in the archive from 5/5 to 5/? will probably seem cavernous relative to the eventual payoff.
> 
> Check the site again:
> 
> ...



'X-Men: First Class' Character Trailers - Banshee, Havok, And Beast!

I AM SOME KIND OF GOD


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2011)

Tv confirmed avatar of Hussie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 11, 2011)

Geg, I think this gives you power over content, hit us with something good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 11, 2011)

I think we've long since passed bucket talk and are into the Cabin Fever stage.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pWPg2DXcHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (May 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Crossbow where do you post when not here?
> 
> Cause it bugs me that your the only guy here who I don't where you post. Well you an Sage.



I don't really post anywhere else. If I'm not here, I'm busy with more important things (videogames, assignments, sleep, videogames, etc.)

I stumbled across this thread looking up 'heir' puns, I lurked through the full archives, and one day I decided to join you guys.

I have yet to regret it.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 11, 2011)

TV since you are clearly Hussie tell me when will we see Lord English?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 11, 2011)

Nah        .


----------



## shit (May 11, 2011)

so update maybe in time for the weekend?


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2011)

C
R
A
C
K

W
H
O
R
E
S


----------



## shit (May 11, 2011)

updates rust your think pan.
I DON'T NEED THEM.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 11, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (May 11, 2011)

How would you feel if this happen. Also What happens Next does Gamzee snap her neck or something else.


----------



## shit (May 11, 2011)

I would squee so hard
he'll only snap her neck if she turns on him or it's extra, EXTRA hilarious


----------



## geG (May 11, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Geg, I think this gives you power over content, hit us with something good.



ALL I CAN THINK OF IS DICKS


----------



## WhoElse (May 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> How would you feel if this happen. Also What happens Next does Gamzee snap her neck or something else.



Andrew would fail to surprise me and I would be disappointed. Which also means I'm the Nobody now.

Brutal bucketing followed by a Troll Law and Order SVU episode.


----------



## SageMaster (May 11, 2011)

hey gaiz rep me to breakz the mspa curse that surely will work lol!


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2011)

Rep Whores


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 11, 2011)

and all is good


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> How would you feel if this happen. Also What happens Next does Gamzee snap her neck or something else.



It'd be a nice twist , it would also make Gamzee more like Dio 


tC: your first wasn't karkat

tC: IT WAS ME GAMZEE !

tC: honk


----------



## shit (May 11, 2011)




----------



## shit (May 11, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2011)

The second one ldestryoma


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2011)

Oh so we are going to get a flash soon .


----------



## WhoElse (May 11, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2011)

I know that artist, I prefer the feferi one.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 11, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (May 11, 2011)

Spoiler'd for hugeness

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (May 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Spoiler'd for hugeness
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



AND THEN THEY PORKED


----------



## WhoElse (May 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Spoiler'd for hugeness
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Sadly, I wanted that to end violently.


----------



## shit (May 11, 2011)

this made gamzee feel angry

I laft


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2011)

I was expecting violence, That image disappointed me.


----------



## Crossbow (May 11, 2011)

Wow, you guys excpecting violence are terrible meanies.

I keep seeing there text side-by-side as PB&J.


Update on my recruit: Jesus Dick, he's at Terezi's investigation already. He'll be caught up with me by next week.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 11, 2011)

I don't know what to think about this.

But it will make Karkat's inevitable victory over Gamzee all the sweeter. Since much of what happened between the ancestors and descendents is reversed.

i.e.
Rufio killed Mindfang
Mindfang killed Redglare
Subjugglator killed Karcestor


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 11, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Sadly, I wanted that to end violently.


I wanted violence.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I wanted violence.



Sorry I'm keeping it as G-rated as possible we are to far gone. The slightest disturbance in our moral compass and we'll be at the bottom of the bucket.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 11, 2011)

Ms. Paint is the sultry queen of buckets.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 11, 2011)

Geg said:


> ALL I CAN THINK OF IS DICKS



BUCKET TIER FLASH INCOMING


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2011)

THERE ARE CHILDREN ON THIS FORUM YOU DEVIANT!


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 11, 2011)

That's why I get my stuff from Deviantart


----------



## Cadrien (May 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilered for large image_ 




Okay, for this first one - read the left side down to Karkat's rage face, then read the right side:


----------



## zenieth (May 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoilered for large image_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crossbow (May 11, 2011)

Haha oh man.







I'm intrigued by the concept of hate-porn, though.


Edit: Just realised that the explicitly named ancestors have a title and name, each being eight letters.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoilered for large image_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh god that is brilliant


----------



## SageMaster (May 11, 2011)

Please lovve me


----------



## gabies (May 11, 2011)

this sucks, this thread wasnt in my ucp, fuck you NF 

everything is fixed now


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 11, 2011)

Gabies, change your username to Head Hat


----------



## gabies (May 11, 2011)

Tekkeman Blade i approve


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 11, 2011)

TEKSETTAAA

TEKKAMAN...BLAAADE


----------



## gabies (May 11, 2011)

i lvoe that show, i got hooked after the first pack!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 11, 2011)

shit gets real when Tekkaman Evil gets introduced


----------



## gabies (May 11, 2011)

Tekkeman evil? what


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 11, 2011)

Evil is the Tekkaman with the red and black color scheme you see in the opening

he's pretty much the best antagonist in the series


----------



## gabies (May 11, 2011)

what episode does he come out in?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 11, 2011)

episode 12


----------



## Kurou (May 11, 2011)

Evil>>>Blade


----------



## gabies (May 11, 2011)

shut up yammy hater


----------



## Kurou (May 11, 2011)

Yammy should burn and so should you


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Evil>>>Blade



*PSY-VOLTEKKAAA!!!*


----------



## gabies (May 12, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Yammy should burn and so should you



your seal prevents me from bathing you in hellfire



Crimson Dragoon said:


> *PSY-VOLTEKKAAA!!!*



The OP is fucking awesome for the series, better than most mecha shows


----------



## SageMaster (May 12, 2011)

Yammy > gog


----------



## Kurou (May 12, 2011)

Gabies said:


> your seal prevents me from bathing you in hellfire




Hellfire is no match for  Voltekka and neither is yammy.


----------



## gabies (May 12, 2011)

Im a good troll because i use the maybe smiley- ~Shite Man~


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2011)

Gabies said:


> The OP is fucking awesome for the series, better than most mecha shows



yeah and the second OP is actually even better


----------



## Kurou (May 12, 2011)

>Implying I'm not telling the truth


----------



## gabies (May 12, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> yeah and the second OP is actually even better



i hvent been that far, but this series is something i intend to watch till the end


----------



## Kurou (May 12, 2011)

After finishing the series, I have to say Masquerade is better than both, but only slightly.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2011)

Gabies said:


> i hvent been that far, but this series is something i intend to watch till the end


when you finish it, you'll cry

you'll cry about not only how awesome it is, but also how tough D-Boy got it in the end

trust me, the second half of Blade is very bittersweet 


~Strike Man~ said:


> After finishing the series, I have to say Masquerade is better than both, but only slightly.



Masquerade is awesome


----------



## Kurou (May 12, 2011)

I liked how burning clock fleshed out Shinya some more.And yes, the ending will make you sad face for a while.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> I liked how burning clock fleshed out Shinya some more.And yes, the ending will make you sad face for a while.



Burning Clock is fantastic and Twin Blood as well


----------



## Kurou (May 12, 2011)

Twin blood was simply mind blowing.


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2011)

Well this sure beats our previous forms of post update boredom.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Twin blood was simply mind blowing.



shit was intense as hell

bloodshed and VOLTEKKAA everywhere, what more could you ask for


----------



## Kurou (May 12, 2011)

Indeed, I was a little thrown back by the designs at first but that changed when I saw VOLTEKKA. Then shit got real.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Well this sure beats our previous forms of post update boredom.


Tekkaman Blade just brings the quality, what can I say 


~Strike Man~ said:


> Indeed, I was a little thrown back by the designs at first but that changed when I saw VOLTEKKA. Then shit got real.



oh man, when Eternal Loneliness played, you just knew shit was going to go down

where Burning Clock excelled in characterization, Twin Blood excelled in sheer balls-to-the-wall action


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2011)

So who wants to guess what the flash will be?

I'm guessing Nepeta comes back from the dead (still has 7 lives mind you) and rips gamzee to shreds.

And wears his head as a hat.


----------



## Kurou (May 12, 2011)

Hell yeah. Just imagine if they had the budget to make the entire series like that. It'd be even greater than it already is, and that's saying something.


I also liked Shinya and D-boy's character designs. They were exact contrasts to each other.

Shinya :Red eyes Green hair

D-Boy : Red hair, green eyes.


It added to the intensity between the two if you ask me.


----------



## gabies (May 12, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So who wants to guess what the flash will be?
> 
> I'm guessing Nepeta comes back from the dead (still has 7 lives mind you) and rips gamzee to shreds.
> 
> And wears his head as a hat.



IT RYHMES WITH HONK HATS


----------



## gabies (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (May 12, 2011)

I still have to catch up with HS. I don't even remember where I was at.


----------



## Cadrien (May 12, 2011)

Hey what do you know? Strike Large actually exists 

>insidejokes


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Hell yeah. Just imagine if they had the budget to make the entire series like that. It'd be even greater than it already is, and that's saying something.
> 
> 
> I also liked Shinya and D-boy's character designs. They were exact contrasts to each other.
> ...


oh dear god, Evil and Blade's final battle with Twin Blood level visuals, there is no  big enough 

I would pay blood comparable to what the Highbloods undoubtedly spilled to see that happen

and yeah, Shinya and D-Boy are great contrasts to each other, pretty much one of the most heated rivalries there is


----------



## Kurou (May 12, 2011)

Sibling rivalries are the best kind. Codegayass had to ruin it though.


Seriously there should be a remake to the series using the Twin blood visuals. It would undoubtedly be the best anime of the decade.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Seriously there should be a remake to the series using the Twin blood visuals. It would undoubtedly be the best anime of the decade.


the amount of QUALITY will be almost too much to handle


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2011)

Lol @ Karkat's


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2011)

The pile doesn't stop from getting taller


----------



## noobthemusical (May 12, 2011)

Tell me why is it so beautiful?


----------



## shit (May 12, 2011)

just in time for nowhere close to football season


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2011)

That's unbelievably adorable.


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2011)

dare I say adorabloodthirsty.


----------



## shit (May 12, 2011)

nice inconspicuous titty grab in the third panel


----------



## noobthemusical (May 12, 2011)

shit said:


> nice inconspicuous titty grab in the third panel



A class pimp right there.


----------



## shit (May 12, 2011)

lmao sollux
he's so funny in fan comics


----------



## Cadrien (May 12, 2011)

Ahahahahaha


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 12, 2011)

WHERE'S THE FUCKING UPDATE 

NEXT MOTHER FUCKER WHO BRINGS ME NEWS THAT ISN'T THE UPDATE GETS NEGGED. 

THIS WILL BE YOU


----------



## shit (May 12, 2011)

as resident person with most rep besides sunny, I'll take this one for the team


----------



## SageMaster (May 12, 2011)

I'm loving these fan comics. This is even better than waiting for updates (has lost all hope of seeing an update)

Pope Gamzee and miracle cupcakes


----------



## Anasazi (May 12, 2011)

GH~OST BLOWJOB!

WOO WOO WOO!


----------



## WhoElse (May 12, 2011)

Hey, did everything just taste purple for a second?



The answer is yes.


----------



## shit (May 12, 2011)

my terezi can't be this kawaii


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 12, 2011)

*if there isnt an update by the time i come on tomorrow
I'M GOING GAMZEE ON ALL YOU MOTHERFUCKERS
honk )
HONK Do:
*


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 12, 2011)

Also Shit,


----------



## shit (May 12, 2011)




----------



## shit (May 12, 2011)

lol  that's my people


----------



## gabies (May 12, 2011)

it looks like aubrey got his face smashed with a bat


----------



## Waveblade (May 12, 2011)

There is a sequel to that. But I can't find it in my folders. Really should have sorted them out earlier.


----------



## WhoElse (May 12, 2011)

shit said:


> my terezi can't be this kawaii



I thought that too, but then I thought "It's hilarious that Terezi looks very innocent and sweet and Gamzee looks like something from a horror movie."

I think it's the hair...


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 12, 2011)

There's guy in my school that's like gamzee no lie. He smokes pot all the time , he's like 17 in the 9th grade and he listens to ICP. Never seen him with faygo though


----------



## Crossbow (May 12, 2011)

What is that.

I don't even.

How many gender swaps are there?
...And who?

Edit: Wait what?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What is that.
> 
> I don't even.
> 
> ...



just pretend like you didn't see it cross


----------



## Crossbow (May 12, 2011)

Fine, fine.

On a different note, something occured to me:

If Darkleer loved Araiancestor, her low blood level mean she died of old age by the time Mindfang arrives. Perhaps she recieved a robot avatar?


----------



## SageMaster (May 12, 2011)

I miss the old, chill Gamzee.


----------



## Crossbow (May 12, 2011)

Aboute new SBaHJ: I was honestly expecting the first four panels to loop for the entire page. 

I would have been 0kay with it.


Also, today I explained to my friends what a jugaloo is. My recruit finds Gamzee much funnier now.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 12, 2011)

never gets old


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2011)

That remains the best fanart I have seen or will ever see.


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2011)

It's amazing in every way.


----------



## WhoElse (May 12, 2011)

I think "Gamzee jokes" needs to be added to the depravity graph.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 12, 2011)

No they do not, Gamzee is quality chat topic.


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2011)

That is blasphemy.


----------



## zenieth (May 12, 2011)

unbecoming my motherfucking nonbro


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2011)

Man we really need an update.

I'm so cold.........


----------



## noobthemusical (May 12, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I thought that too, but then I thought "It's hilarious that Terezi looks very innocent and sweet and Gamzee looks like something from a horror movie."
> 
> I think it's the hair...



I think it's the look on her face as well.


----------



## Pipe (May 13, 2011)

Also I watched Con Air today I laughed so hard watching that movie.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2011)

Con Air is required viewing material for any self respecting mspa fan.


----------



## Cadrien (May 13, 2011)

Pipe, don't make me report you and have you banned again for posting sordid material


----------



## Pipe (May 13, 2011)

I just want an update.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 13, 2011)

Well it could be worse.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2011)

We all do .


----------



## Cadrien (May 13, 2011)

Here, watch this for now


----------



## Pipe (May 13, 2011)

lol I watched that movie last weekend


----------



## SageMaster (May 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YOso7FTO_wc[/YOUTUBE]

EL DORAAAAAAAAADO

WATCHING THIS MOVIE IN SPANISH IS AWESOME SINCE THE CHARACTERS ARE ACTUALLY SPANISH /nostalgiafagging


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Zoidberg (May 13, 2011)

About time someone posted rainbownaktart


----------



## Waveblade (May 13, 2011)

I have road to el dorado on my computer. I think I'll go watch it again. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Didi (May 13, 2011)

STILL NO UPDATES


----------



## noobthemusical (May 13, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Here, watch this for now


----------



## Cadrien (May 13, 2011)

I fucking love the movie


----------



## WhoElse (May 13, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I think it's the look on her face as well.



I wasn't referring to Terezi's hair...


----------



## Crossbow (May 13, 2011)

Guys, I have an announcement.

My recruit has caught up. He has gotten to the most recent page.

I can't wait until he experiences his first update withdrawl.


----------



## brolmes (May 13, 2011)

still no update

 in my boredom i've come close to starting the eridan/jack thing again twice now

i don't want to have to do that

jesus christ tv just update already


----------



## Pipe (May 13, 2011)

I killed all my roommates and painted the walls with the blood of them.
































































hOnK : O)


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2011)

Homestuck give into that urge and start the image manip again :33.


----------



## Pipe (May 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]t3g-g2itv0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2011)

SUCH DEPRAVITY


----------



## brolmes (May 13, 2011)

Pipe said:


> [YOUTUBE]t3g-g2itv0s[/YOUTUBE]






do you see how disgusted and "used" he looked afterwards?

that was the best part

i bet when he got home he took ALL the showers

and still didn't feel clean


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2011)

Forced to fill a bucket while laughing people record it, i'm sure we have all been there before .....


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 13, 2011)

Why did hussie look so emotionless ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 13, 2011)

I also liked how the guy next to him immediately moved when they asked him to fill in the bucket


----------



## Sylar (May 13, 2011)

It's obviously happened many times before. He's emotionally dead inside. 

So many buckets. So much depravity. So little hope.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2011)

*reports pipe's ridiculously illegal post*


----------



## Crossbow (May 13, 2011)

Ryan North was right there, enjoying some book-signing, when he gets driven away by hardcore bucketry.

Might I remind you, North and Hussie have a history.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2011)

Ahahahaha, he mentioned this happened on his Formspring, and mentioned it'll probably be displayed in some porno sooner or later.

And here we are.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 13, 2011)

ahahahahaha


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2011)

I was wondering when we would hit bucket tier .


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2011)

There are worse ways to descend to it.


----------



## Pipe (May 13, 2011)

This is our blackest night.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2011)

It is always darkest before the dawn.


----------



## Pipe (May 13, 2011)

Soon our brightes day will come.


----------



## brolmes (May 13, 2011)

it's also always darkest just before you realise someone drugged you and gouged out your eyes so they could use the eye sockets as miniature buckets


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2011)

And that's why I don't associate with Homestuck any more.


----------



## brolmes (May 13, 2011)

pfft we were all thinking it


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2011)

No we weren't .


----------



## brolmes (May 13, 2011)

well you are now


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2011)

No I am not you dumb homo tool .


----------



## Crossbow (May 13, 2011)

It takes a true man to shout JESUS DICK in a church.

A man's man.


----------



## WhoElse (May 13, 2011)

It takes a even truer man to read homestuck and become a p*d*p****.


----------



## brolmes (May 13, 2011)

alright 

so where's that update


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2011)

The future.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 13, 2011)

it is so far away though


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2011)

Every second that comes is the future becoming the present.

Who knows which of those seconds the update lies on?

I do.


----------



## Crossbow (May 13, 2011)

I just came back from the future and let me just say: Wow

I don't want to ruin the surprise for you, so just be patient.

I'll try and act surprised when it happens.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Every second that comes is the future becoming the present.
> 
> Who knows which of those seconds the update lies on?
> 
> I do.



don't spoil us, I like the suspense


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 13, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Every second that comes is the future becoming the present.
> 
> Who knows which of those seconds the update lies on?
> 
> I do.



Ahh yes but you are but one half TV, we must get you and Geg together to obtain the X-blade  update.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2011)

We have to sacrifice a virgin to the horrorterrors if we want that update anytime soon.

And before you guys ask no we cannot sacrifice sunny, the dark gods don't like sand in their food .


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> We have to sacrifice a virgin to the horrorterrors if we want that update anytime soon.
> 
> And before you guys ask no we cannot sacrifice sunny, the dark gods don't like sand in their food .



Don't bait him plat he might try to ruin our childhoods again.


----------



## brolmes (May 13, 2011)

you guys are too hard on sunny 

hussie said this will just be a pretty generic flash

i would only gut sunny on a moonlit stone altar for  WV: ASCEND AGAIN.

or i mean, something of that high tier, it wouldn't have to be that specifically... i GUESS


----------



## Waveblade (May 13, 2011)

Wouldn't work anyway. We know that due to the ruining-spacejam for everyone incident.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> WV: ASCEND AGAIN.




SPOILERS eoa5 /SPOILERS


----------



## brolmes (May 13, 2011)

WHAT A DARING DREAM


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 13, 2011)

Look at that jitter. It's the jitter of champions.


----------



## Pipe (May 13, 2011)

FUCK I THOUGHT IT WAS AN UPDATE FOR A SECOND THEN I SAW DREAM JOHN.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Wouldn't work anyway. We know that due to the ruining-spacejam for everyone incident.



that'sthejoke.jpg

My jokes are multi layered like that .


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> that'sthejoke.jpg
> 
> My jokes are multi layered like that .



I'm sorry I didn't want to risk him telling another sick story .


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2011)

None of us do .

That sand faget needs to get on and send me some doctor who eps though .


----------



## Zoidberg (May 13, 2011)

So we're bucket tier now. We really need an update


----------



## WhoElse (May 13, 2011)

*sigh* I miss WV.


----------



## Cadrien (May 14, 2011)

*toss*


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 14, 2011)

Gotta spread 

EDIT: What's that song that sounds like a Megaman X track ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 14, 2011)

i feel like a murdering all you motherfuckers.

NEED.

our.

SLIME.



)


----------



## brolmes (May 14, 2011)

do you guys think this would look bad on my credit card bill? like, would there be any indication of what i was buying if someone read it?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 14, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (May 14, 2011)

shit the pink bucket auction ended already, someone bought it

thanks for nothing guys


----------



## WhoElse (May 14, 2011)

I was thinking about how Homestuck has alot references to Earthbound (the title obviously being one of them). Earthbound has an incredibly fucked up final boss, and this made me think "Will Homestuck end with something terribly frightening. Even more fucked up than Giygas?"

Although... Hussie said he is an immortal and Homestuck will never end. These conundrums haunt me.


----------



## Crossbow (May 14, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Although... Hussie said he is an immortal and Homestuck will never end.



Funny, I thought he said it ended on act 7 and that act five would be done by the end of this year.

Meh, you're probably right, though.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2011)

HOMESTUCK MUGGEN GET


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2011)

UPDATE MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2011)

MOTHERFUCKING JURY


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2011)

I GUESS AFTER GETTING PUNTED IN THE BALLS OFF A CLIFF, GAMZEE NEEDED TO GET AHEAD


----------



## Crossbow (May 14, 2011)

Ah, just as I remembered. 

The Gamzee jury is the most hilarious part.

The "Investigation" music was very fitting.

The Calfacepalm confirmed Gamzee followed Terezi.

The Gallery of the Offed was a nice touch.

But the next update needs to be getting some disk cleaner ont that thing.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 14, 2011)

HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK HOLY FUCK GAMZEE


----------



## Zoidberg (May 14, 2011)

Nepeta is still adorable, even in death :33


----------



## Crossbow (May 14, 2011)

WHAT ARE THOSE HORNS IN FRONT OF THE JUROR'S BENCH?

the coart is in SESSION.

I just hope that's non-canon. Decapitation puts a dent in the Zombie Nepata Postulate™.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2011)

dibs on the set of that btw


----------



## geG (May 14, 2011)

Haha the motherfuckin JURY

Great update, hopefully the update schedule will go back to normal now


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> WHAT ARE THOSE HORNS IN FRONT OF THE JUROR'S BENCH?



Tavros, duh.

HE doesn't even get a spot on the jury.


----------



## Cadrien (May 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> WHAT ARE THOSE HORNS IN FRONT OF THE JUROR'S BENCH?


Tavros?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 14, 2011)

Gamzee being amazing once more


----------



## Zoidberg (May 14, 2011)

I'd really like to have that image of Rose riding Maplehoof for a set.


----------



## brolmes (May 14, 2011)

gog damnit i only just finished jack putting his seatbelt on

now my update will be completely dwarfed by hussie's

he does this every fucking time


----------



## Crossbow (May 14, 2011)

Okay, it appears Nepeta is canonically decapitated. 

That's cool.

I'm cool.

...


----------



## Zoidberg (May 14, 2011)

I'm still hoping that Nepeta is somehow alive, because a talking decapitated catgirl head is awesome.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 14, 2011)

Heads-up Heads-down bet thread needs to be made


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> gog damnit i only just finished jack putting his seatbelt on
> 
> now my update will be completely dwarfed by hussie's
> 
> he does this every fucking time



Meh, Plat's the only one who loses out and who cares about that guy


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 14, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Meh, Plat's the only one who loses out and who cares about that guy



I care about Eridan too


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 14, 2011)

.


----------



## brolmes (May 14, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Meh, Plat's the only one who loses out and who cares about that guy


----------



## Zoidberg (May 14, 2011)

Glad to see no one went ahead and started making more Eridan jokes


----------



## Waveblade (May 14, 2011)

So we finally saw what the Mind symbol is? Cool.


----------



## Crossbow (May 14, 2011)

Dream Equius reunites with Zombie Nepeta Holding Her Own Skull.

Make it happen, Hussie.


----------



## Arishem (May 14, 2011)

No, she's pawing at it like a ball of yarn.


----------



## Crossbow (May 14, 2011)

Arishem said:


> No, she's pawing at it like a ball of yarn.



This. Must. Become. Canon.


----------



## Waveblade (May 14, 2011)

Nah, she somehow pulls a .

EDIT: Although she might not have a skull due to once being a wriggly thing.


----------



## Crossbow (May 14, 2011)

Someone go one Hussie's forumspring and ask if trolls have exoskeletons. This is important.

Very important.


----------



## brolmes (May 14, 2011)

they have bone bulges so i'd expect they have bones

plus having horns would be tough without a skull


----------



## Waveblade (May 14, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> they have bone bulges so i'd expect they have bones
> 
> plus having horns would be tough without a skull





Rhino beetles have horns. So it can still go either way.


----------



## Crossbow (May 14, 2011)

Oh, what a relief.

Edit: Dammit Waveblade, crushing my dreams.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 14, 2011)

Great Flash. We need to fix the disc.
ITT Suppose it does come up Heads and the 2 of them Don't fight it out. What does Gamzee do now?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 14, 2011)

Also anyone else want to see the Jury scene drawn non SBaHJ style.


----------



## Crossbow (May 14, 2011)

Wait.

Where's Kanaya?


Kanaya whered you go Terezi was gonna shoa you her stabs.


----------



## brolmes (May 14, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Rhino beetles have horns. So it can still go either way.



that's because they have exoskeletons

inside or outside, a skeleton is a skeleton in my book


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2011)

Was it supposed to glitch like that? It was giving me a headache.


----------



## Crossbow (May 14, 2011)

The argument is exo or endo, Homestuck. I'm holding out for endoskeleton because that way there skin can be soft and smooth I want the Nepata Horseman.

And yes, glitches are intentional. Disk 2 was scratched, 'member?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Wait.
> 
> Where's Kanaya?
> 
> ...



Looking for Karkat maybe. Or maybe she's fighting Gamzee for all we know he is SO fast that he's fighting Kanaya, stalking Terezi, and running his court.


Also What if the containers are healing matrix, and will eventually revive the dead trolls?


----------



## brolmes (May 14, 2011)

i was talking about whether or not nepeta has a skull

whether endo or exo i'd still call it a skull


----------



## noobthemusical (May 14, 2011)

Seriously the Tubes are healing chambers is my head canon until proven wrong.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 14, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Seriously the Tubes are healing chambers is my head canon until proven wrong.



So Gamzee removed their heads because...


----------



## brolmes (May 14, 2011)

BECAUSE HE HAS A HEAD CANNON


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2011)

So he can multi-task obviously.

It's Gamzee.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 14, 2011)

You never read Battle Angel Alita AKA Gunnm, TV? Everyone knows that you need a tiny part of the brain to bring someone back,or maybe brain Chips. Also FLAN


----------



## Cadrien (May 14, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> BECAUSE HE HAS A HEAD CANNON


THIS
IS
THE
BEST
ANSWER
EVER
.
.
.


seriously. rep'd.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 14, 2011)

ITT Gamzee builds a Canon and shoots Nepeta's head at Jack. Killing him in the Cutesplosion.


----------



## Sylar (May 14, 2011)

Nepeta is far too minor a character to be involved in Jack's defeat like that. If anything Gamzee would shoot Equius' head so there'd be a STRONGsplosion.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 14, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> ITT Gamzee builds a Canon and shoots Nepeta's head at Jack. Killing him in the Cutesplosion.



Special Effects done by Michael Bay


----------



## brolmes (May 14, 2011)

jack shrinks himself and gamzee down and they ride the nepeta head bullet like in  jade: retrieve package


----------



## noobthemusical (May 15, 2011)

But what if Standing on the head infects them with the cute?


----------



## brolmes (May 15, 2011)

if it was contagious gamzee and equius would've caught it by now


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

That is the best jury.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 15, 2011)

Good range of bloods and sanities.


----------



## Cadrien (May 15, 2011)

If we're including Tavros at least. But even then I'd say that the scales tip more to the highbloods. Either 3 to 2 or 3 to 1.


----------



## shit (May 15, 2011)

holy shit, a whole pesterlog in a flash
srsly so much talking, why do it like that


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

You just KNOW that the coin is going to be replaced by cal.


----------



## Pipe (May 15, 2011)

FINALLY AN UPDATE AND FUCKING TEREZI AND HER SCRATCH


----------



## Magic (May 15, 2011)

She gonna get gamesharked

Luck solos


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 15, 2011)

shit said:


> holy shit, a whole pesterlog in a flash
> srsly so much talking, why do it like that



Because they don't have voices?

You post on an anime site for gods sake, get used to subs.


----------



## gabies (May 15, 2011)

am i kawaii uguu, vriska


----------



## Didi (May 15, 2011)

SO CONKSUCKY


----------



## Waveblade (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]szjU5YXcoqM[/YOUTUBE]

This is pretty awesome.


----------



## Crossbow (May 15, 2011)

Rewatched flash. 
I must ask: WWHERE are Eridan's arms?

His legs are in the tube.

His head is on jury duty.

The arms are missing!



Also won't be here for a short while. My past self should be coming soon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 15, 2011)

A gif of Eridan running from Kanaya from that video.

A thousand reps to the man who brings me this.


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2011)

Where is kan?


----------



## Didi (May 15, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> [YOUTUBE]szjU5YXcoqM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is pretty awesome.



            .


----------



## Crossbow (May 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Where is kan?



I know right? 

I was hoping for Gamzee v Terezi v Kanaya v Vriska.


----------



## geG (May 15, 2011)

She's gonna run up and kick Terezi and Vriska in the balls


----------



## Cadrien (May 15, 2011)

She's gonna snap Vriska broke-ways


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j07zcdDnUg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (May 15, 2011)

"GO RIDE A CIRCUS RIDE!!!!"


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N8HOWTja_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (May 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2N8HOWTja_s[/YOUTUBE]



Doesn't get old.


----------



## WhoElse (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AfHAfhrWBg&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SageMaster (May 15, 2011)

Pipe said:


> FINALLY AN UPDATE AND FUCKING TEREZI AND HER SCRATCH



Haters gonna hate.

Fantastic flash


----------



## brolmes (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (May 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Doesn't get old.


AH FUCK AHH FUCK!!!!!


----------



## Crossbow (May 15, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> AH FUCK AHH FUCK!!!!!



The space bitch part is my favorite. It's just so fitting.


----------



## Cadrien (May 15, 2011)

I went to the one that it was from and watched it lol (AC:B)

"You're so fucking gullible hahaha!"


----------



## Crossbow (May 15, 2011)

"AC:B" almost looks like an emote if you're not paying attention.

But yeah, that was a good episode. The huge build-up to the bait-and-switch was priceless. 

Also: "He totally didn't see you excet for the part where he FUCKING SAW YOU!"


----------



## Cadrien (May 15, 2011)

ITT: We prevent our decline by discussing Two Best Friends


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 15, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> ITT: We prevent our decline by discussing Two Best Friends



Yet not a rep was given to the said provider.


----------



## Crossbow (May 15, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> ITT: We prevent our decline by discussing Two Best Friends



We have discovered the cure to bucket cancer.

You can have the Peabody and I'll take the Nobel Prize.


Also, I've been going through Season Two. Of 2BF and something else.


----------



## Cadrien (May 15, 2011)

I didn't do it for the rep  I did it to save us all


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 15, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I didn't do it for the rep  I did it to save us all



I was talking about me


----------



## Crossbow (May 15, 2011)

KT, you were not the first person to post that video itt. You brought it up again, but it was Cad and I who got the ball rolling.


(Up to date on Season Two. Portal episode was fantastic. Now to get back to my other project.)


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> KT, you were not the first person to post that video itt. You brought it up again, but it was Cad and I who got the ball rolling.
> 
> 
> (Up to date on Season Two. Portal episode was fantastic. Now to get back to my other project.)


----------



## Crossbow (May 15, 2011)

Well, it's true.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G49R4DQ5TCQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 15, 2011)

Of course it would be you.

Gotta spread though so wait.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 15, 2011)

> Dry spell
> Posted on 15 May 2011 by Andrew
> 
> Nine days without a new page is a pretty long time! What was even UP with me? 5 days in Toronto + 4 days animating I guess is what was up. Ok that sounds reasonable. Everyone agrees with that and holds the creator exempt from charges of gross dereliction. We all smile pretty hard and our faces begin to hurt a little.
> ...



Okay does anyone but me read this and get the feeling the new album is basically done and ready to go real soon?


----------



## Crossbow (May 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G49R4DQ5TCQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Oh god that was great. :lmoa


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 15, 2011)

This may be the 2nd greatest thing I have posted 

have a history


----------



## Crossbow (May 15, 2011)

So much quality. It's like a famine ridden town geting more harvest than it has plates for.

By harvest I mean quality.

And by plates I mean reps.

Apurrture Science.

KT, what is the best thing you've posted? I'm curious

Edit: Aw fuck, I missed my 200th post. Now my typing is in replace mode instead of insert mode and I can't remember how to fix it.


----------



## Cadrien (May 15, 2011)

A thought occured to me about Tezeri's ultimatum. It can be taken in two contexts

Version A
• Heads: Tezeri doesn't seek justice against Vriska
• Scratch: She does

Version B
• Heads: Vriska stays in the lab and doesn't go after Jack
• Scratch: Tezeri won't stop her


----------



## Cadrien (May 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh god that was great. :lmoa


I can totally picture this happening hahahaahah


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8b_4VPM-dE&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]

The best post was hiding in the future


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

I see some quality posts .


----------



## shit (May 15, 2011)

some guy on /co/ said:
			
		

> Help me, HSG. I decided to replay Return to the Core and realized that I actually like Eridan. I mean, Feferi was kind of a bitch, and Kanaya was coming at him with a chainsaw, so can you really blame the guy for killing them?
> 
> I don't want to like the worst character in Homestuck.


poor bastard


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

Worst character in homestuck is tavros regardless of how you feel about eridan.

Anyone who says otherwise is wrong.


----------



## shit (May 15, 2011)

I dunno
Tavros hate / belly-aching really took a nose dive after he died and went away forever, whereas Eridan hate / ridicule still has some life in it after all this time


----------



## Pipe (May 15, 2011)

>shit bash eridan
>plat automatically responds

I love this thread


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

Because Tavros is so unremarkable like that.


----------



## shit (May 15, 2011)

he's got us plat
we need to change it up next time


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

Yeah I don't want this routine to get stale .


----------



## SageMaster (May 15, 2011)

I like Tavros.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

No one cares what you like sage :mest.


----------



## zenieth (May 15, 2011)

much like no one cares about what happened to eridan's torso


----------



## noobthemusical (May 15, 2011)

Maybe Gamzee ate it.


----------



## brolmes (May 15, 2011)

i can't decide whether jack would keep his wings on if he was in a car or if he would just put them away


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2011)

I would be perfectly 0kay if gamzee used it to abscond via torso flail at some point.


----------



## Pipe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2011)

Fucking Doc Scratch .


----------



## Pipe (May 16, 2011)

I just have something to say.

DAMN YOU HUSSIE!


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2011)

I like the Felt skin for the site. It's pretty chill.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 16, 2011)

Dat Scratch


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2011)

So act 6 is coming up in a few weeks probably.

Scratch is going to tl;dr the rest of this for us.


----------



## geG (May 16, 2011)

So this is how Hussie's gonna end Act 5 by June 12, by skipping over a bunch of shit


----------



## Zoidberg (May 16, 2011)

Well at least Scratch is narrating Geg. That should be interesting.


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2011)

Recap by Doc Scratch:

Things happen.

Some characters died.

A few got better.

The others didn't.

*Cal laugh for 2000 pages*


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2011)

I think he's mostly doing this to skip over jade derpy time :33.


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2011)

But all derpy time is good derpy time.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2011)

Not jade derpy time :33.


----------



## geG (May 16, 2011)

Jade derpy time is the best stop having horrible opinions


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

haters gonna be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Waveblade (May 16, 2011)

Oh so that guy from /co/ guessed right about this yesterday.

Red dots represent? Humans and the blue dot trolls?


----------



## Anasazi (May 16, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Oh so that guy from /co/ guessed right about this yesterday.
> 
> Red dots represent? Humans and the blue dot trolls?



That's been the theory in vogue for a bit now.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2011)

shit said:


> poor bastard



I like how the part where commits mass genocide is ignored.


----------



## Anasazi (May 16, 2011)

hey evrybdy

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



*honk :0)*


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2011)

Fucking Scratch 

I wonder how this will all play out?


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2011)

Ooooh, nice, Scratch time


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2011)

AS IF THEIR CONVOS WEREN'T BAD ENOUGH BEFORE


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2011)

MY           EYES


----------



## Crossbow (May 16, 2011)

He is the Scratch Docta. It's him.

Also: Suspense!

Also: Felt skin is total win. Such a great host.

Also: Did anyone catch my secret on top of page 224?


----------



## shit (May 16, 2011)

act 6 already? this is not good news


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

Didi said:


> MY           EYES



didi, always whining and bitching about something, jesus christ



Crossbow said:


> He is the Scratch Docta. It's him.
> 
> Also: Suspense!
> 
> ...



all i can see is apurrture science in white text

but i'm on the dark skin so all text is already white

although being the same colour as all the other text actually hides this "secret" better than making it harder to see would have done, wow


----------



## Didi (May 16, 2011)

Are you on your period again, Homestuck


>implying I was bitching when I was joking around, smh


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I like how the part where commits mass genocide is ignored.



to be fair all he did was shoot some dumb egg

since he blew it up, it was never going to spawn the next generation of trolls anyway

reproduction was never going to be in that matriorb's future

so technically it was always inert, meaning he did nothing wrong by destroying it





Didi said:


> Are you on your period again, Homestuck
> 
> 
> >implying I was bitching when I was joking around, smh



it looks like you just took me incredibly seriously

complaining again smh


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 16, 2011)

Doc Scratch getting on with it?

I LIKE IT


----------



## noobthemusical (May 16, 2011)

Suddenly everyone will be god tier.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 16, 2011)

I suppose this will be a bit like Aradia: Skip to the end type thing.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> to be fair all he did was shoot some dumb egg
> 
> since he blew it up, it was never going to spawn the next generation of trolls anyway
> 
> ...



So Genocide is allright if it's also abortion


----------



## zenieth (May 16, 2011)

I like the new lay out, but then again kanaya is my favorite and green is also my favorite


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> So Genocide is allright if it's also abortion



you have to kill a race to commit genocide

that race was never going to be born, so it couldn't have been killed

he only blew up an orb which was never going to yield any kind of life in the future at all

i don't know if i'm defending eridan or undermining his achievements

perhaps i'll claim both to cover all angles


----------



## Crossbow (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to Abortion Debate Week, here at the MSPA Discussion Thread.


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

i wouldn't call it the same as abortions in our universe, or say that it's even really about that.. we don't live in paradox space, it's about that

weird time shit doesn't necessarily apply here, but it does there

 that orb was never going to renew the troll race in the main/alpha troll timeline, if it was then when eridan destroyed it the timeline would've splintered off from the main one and become a doomed one, which would mean the troll arc we've been following this whole long ass time would have to be a doomed timeline and wouldn't be the main/alpha troll timeline at all

it's unlikely we've been following a doomed or alternate timeline, meaning that in the main timeline that orb was never going to do shit, ever

and thus nothing of value was lost 

plus even if eridan didn't stop it from bearing fruit, something else would have, vriska and terezi have given crazy lectures about all that shit before

abortions in this universe are different, the outcome isn't decided until we make the decisions, even though there's still a pretty huge amount of predetermination... we don't know how "alive" a matriorb is in comparison to a fetus anyway though, meh

still, the revived race was never going to exist


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 16, 2011)

What homestuck said


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2011)

you abort any deficiencies 

all hail the master troll race


----------



## Pipe (May 16, 2011)

Have we reach bucket tier so soon?


----------



## shit (May 16, 2011)

abortion is bad, mkay


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i wouldn't call it the same as abort


It's abortion. Abortion via abortion clinic instead of car crash is still abortion


----------



## shit (May 16, 2011)

I think the car crash would be considered miscarriage


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 16, 2011)

This is a depressing convo


----------



## Sylar (May 16, 2011)

What if the car crash was intentional?


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's abortion.



obviously never read the post

so nope.gif

it would only be the same if this world had mysterious forces influencing events to always turn out one way instead of another, and doomed every alternative set of circumstances to failure

or if the homestuckverse lacked these mysterious forces


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> you abort any deficiencies
> 
> all hail the master troll race



great post by a great poster


----------



## Crossbow (May 16, 2011)

What I'm getting is this: murder is fine if it doesn't create a paradox.

I could bomb a kindergarten, then explain to the police that if I didn't, the future might not have happened the way it should.

...brb.


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What I'm getting is this: murder is fine if it doesn't create a paradox.
> 
> I could bomb a kindergarten, then explain to the police that if I didn't, the future might not have happened the way it should.
> 
> ...brb.



nope

we don't live in paradox space

if we did then it wouldn't matter what you did, that kindergarten would somehow get blown up regardless, if that's what happens in the alpha timeline

those kindergarten kids were never going to grow up, ever, unless it was in a doomed timeline

plus you're using an example with living kids who were going to get killed before they grew up, instead of a race that was never going to exist in the first place under any circumstances whatsoever... not the same thing at all... trying to use a more morally loaded example to stress a point doesn't work when it's a completely different scenario... just use the real scenario to stress your point instead of trying to compare it to something that it isn't 

vriska and terezi have been over this in detail... their reality just doesn't work like ours... that's how vriska can step in and make herself responsible for things that were always going to happen whether she stepped in or not, and why all daves from alternate timelines are doomed to die no matter what they do... in mspa there are mysterious forces at work ensuring that these things happen, in the real world there aren't

not all the cans are the same

the people eridan is supposed to have killed were never ever going to exist, ever

_ever_

you can't kill nonexistent people


----------



## Crossbow (May 16, 2011)

Okay, I think I'm getting this. 

To clarify,  Correct?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 16, 2011)

Let's end all this talk of abortion and child genocide 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxiESl-VY5E&playnext=1&list=PL2D29EBE4B0ED170A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

and again you have to try and use an example of a living person being killed, a person who already existed

the people eridan was meant to have killed were never going to exist in the first place, at all, ever

killing a living human, and destroying an orb *which can never create life under any circumstances*, are not the same thing


----------



## Crossbow (May 16, 2011)

DoomDave is from an alternate timeline, so by (your) defenition, he doesn't exist.

Also, those puppies are ugly.


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> DoomDave is from an alternate timeline, so by (your) defenition, he doesn't exist.



are you just making shit up now? that's not even close to what i said

but since you like using unrealistic examples i thought of a good one:

you are completely infertile, your balls produce no sperm and science can do nothing to fix them, even your genes are unsuitable for cloning and no woman or cloning specialist would touch you with a 10 foot pole anyway, even if you paid them

eridan comes in and makes your balls HOPESPLODE, there is blood and bits of testicle everywhere, your voice becomes very high pitched

are you going to blame eridan for the deaths of your unborn children?


----------



## Crossbow (May 16, 2011)

See, there is where the argument falls to pieces. 

The matriorb is hypothetically fertile.

The testes of Sterile!Crossbow are not.

Just because someone dies a virgin, that doesn't mean they were infertile the whole time, not even in paradox space.


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

that's where you miss the point, reality itself ensures that the matriorb can never spawn any more trolls

if eridan didn't blow it up, something else would have, that's dictated by the same forces that ensure the doom of all alternate daves who enter the alpha timeline, and the same forces which ensured that all the things in the kids timeline that vriska took responsibility for would have happened whether she inserted herself into those events or not

things like the creation of bec, the alpha timeline ensured that it would happen whether vriska took responsibility for it or not

that's what you don't seem to be getting, there are influential forces at work in sburb universes which aren't present in the real world

for all intents and purposes the matriorb is infertile, if the alpha timeline required it to be kept intact then destroying it would have caused the timelines to diverge

as far as we know, they didn't, so the orb's destruction is meant to happen in the alpha timeline


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I like the new lay out, but then again kanaya is my favorite and green is also my favorite



This is a man of distinction and taste


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2011)

shit said:


> I think the car crash would be considered miscarriage



Right.
Jews- Genocide
Dinossaur Meteor - Extintion

Acident- Miscarriage
Eridan - Abortion

Reality did ensure the matriorb died, but Eridan is part of reality then point stands.
The same way you can say that no matter what reality would have ensured that Eridan was going to geno-abort the troll race no matter what.
I mean whithout that Kanaya would have no motivation to become a vampire and ergo, doomed time line.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2011)

What the hell is going on here ?


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

oh yeah, forgot to say, you can read all the other shit with that style too


----------



## Crossbow (May 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> for all intents and purposes the matriorb is infertile, if the alpha timeline required it to be kept intact then destroying it would have caused the timelines to diverge



Here is where we appear to diverge. 

I understand the temporal mechanics of being doomed, but _*my belief *_is that _if_ some dude is paradox-destined to never have children, _then _he is still hypothetically fertile, even though he technically can't have children.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2011)

YOUR HONOR IT'S NOT MY FAULT, I HAD TO DO SOMETHING WHILE I WAS AWAY FROM THE OBD IT'S NOT THAT I KILLED THE TROLL MASTER RACE, REALITY DID, AND I WAS MERELY IT'S MURDERING TOOL


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2011)

Jegus you guys need to stop.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2011)

Jesus Christ, who cares if the orb was meant to be destroyed or not.

Eridan did it because he wanted to destroy all hope for his race and personally that is fucking okay with me .


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2011)

Or do we need to push forward? img


----------



## Crossbow (May 16, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to congratulate Homestuck for using "intents and purposes" instead of "intensive purposes".

Few people care for the distinction, and I tip my hat to an educated being.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Jesus Christ, who cares if the orb was meant to be destroyed or not.
> 
> Eridan did it because he wanted to destroy all hope for his race and personally that is fucking okay with me .



SHOW US THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> SHOW US THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE



Eridan destroyed that too .


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

*ALL OF YOU SHUT THE FUCK UP THIS IS IMPORTANT*



Crossbow said:


> Here is where we appear to diverge.
> 
> I understand the temporal mechanics of being doomed, but _*my belief *_is that _if_ some dude is paradox-destined to never have children, _then _he is still hypothetically fertile, even though he technically can't have children.



as long as you understand that he can never have children, so blowing his orbs up isn't going to make you responsible for the deaths of those unborn children... they were never going to exist, no matter what you did

infertility is just an analogy, but for all intents and purposes he actually is infertile, it's just infertility by cosmic means, rather than by physical means 

and that's weird, you are the second person i have come across who is weirdly happy about my INTENTS and PURPOSES


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 16, 2011)

Eridan doesn't go for that child payment bullshit


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Eridan destroyed that too .



typical democrat. Shouting on about hope while going about killing babies and increasing government spending 

I bet Eridan's not even a Christian. I bet he goes around shooting angels and baby Jesi.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> typical democrat. Shouting on about hope while going about killing babies and increasing government spending
> 
> I bet Eridan's not even a Christian. I bet he goes around shooting angels and baby Jesi.



The people don't need jegus when they have Eridan to worship. Also those angels were total pricks, true story.


----------



## zenieth (May 16, 2011)

Going to post the most relevant post in this thread towards this current topic.


----------



## zenieth (May 16, 2011)

Honestly, who gives a fuck?

Matriorbs gone

Eridan's in threes and we don't care where the torso is

Kanaya is a glowing vampire.

All that fucking matters.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2011)

Yes, but hear she's a






_lesbian_


----------



## Crossbow (May 16, 2011)

There. We dissected the root of the disagreement and found understanding. I knew that shady Bachelor's degree in psychology was useful for something.

Also:  inspired me.

Edit: Plural of Jesus being Jesi cracked me up.


----------



## shit (May 16, 2011)

moral of homestuck: there is no gog


----------



## Cadrien (May 16, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Honestly, who gives a fuck?
> 
> Matriorbs gone
> 
> ...



the mechanics of paradox space are a billion times more important than sparkly vampires



Crossbow said:


> inspired me.



t rex confirmed as a wigger


----------



## Zoidberg (May 16, 2011)

I should really neg you bastards for making me wade through all this bullshitery.


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

we're not allowed to be bucket tier and we're not allowed to be metaphysician tier

i declare this game unwinnable


----------



## Pipe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## shit (May 16, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (May 16, 2011)

We, should like... sit down and, smoke... magic... everyday.


EDIT: Okay, it's gone. Her face was a great distraction though.

SUPER DUPE AAAAWWWAY!


----------



## Crossbow (May 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> t rex confirmed as a wigger



It always comes back to Snoop Dogg in this thread. Always.

Also is there an opinion page on every character?


----------



## brolmes (May 16, 2011)

sweet rose and hella casey

lol man, her foot


----------



## Crossbow (May 16, 2011)

Dammit WhoElse. Now we look like idiots.

...Don't say it.

Edit: Okay. This works.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 16, 2011)

shit said:


> moral of homestuck: there is no gog



Maybe Eridan killed him along with the angels. I mean it explains where his gog was when Kanaya came to kill him.


----------



## zenieth (May 16, 2011)

Vriska off to get gutted by Jack, Also Scratch hates gambling.


----------



## geG (May 17, 2011)

More likely Terezi will say "go" meant "die" or something

Basically she played it so that either result would be undesirable for Vriska, making the whole thing kind of pointless.


----------



## Pipe (May 17, 2011)

Terezi played a Xanatos Gambit


----------



## Zoidberg (May 17, 2011)

Scratch


----------



## Cadrien (May 17, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> A thought occured to me about Tezeri's ultimatum. It can be taken in two contexts
> 
> Version A
> ? Heads: Tezeri doesn't seek justice against Vriska
> ...


*cough*calledit*cough*


----------



## noobthemusical (May 17, 2011)

So is Gamzee watching them fight I mean he's banging his hammer on the table and neither notices anything.

Also Scratch is rich. So how does LE pay him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 17, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (May 17, 2011)

Ahh Gamzee must have planned this seeing how Vriska is his only really threat right now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Ahh Gamzee must have planned this seeing how Vriska is his only really threat right now.



Kanaya    .


----------



## noobthemusical (May 17, 2011)

Pshh without the element of surprise she'll go down.


----------



## Didi (May 17, 2011)

.


----------



## SageMaster (May 17, 2011)

TV just posted my next set.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)

scratch derpy time


----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2011)

I had a weird dream about his thread. I made a Sam and Max reference, nobody got it, and it spiraled out of control.

Huh.

By the way that fiesta Nepeta is hilarious. TV's, not shit's.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)

mine's not fiesta, so there was no need for you to clarify that


----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2011)

Can't be too safe.


----------



## SageMaster (May 17, 2011)

fiesta loca


----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)

safety is for the weak


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (May 17, 2011)




----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)

y'know, considering troll society, I can't blame tranny eridan


----------



## Cadrien (May 17, 2011)

And for Sage and Pipe


----------



## WhoElse (May 17, 2011)

So I'm guessing that human Gamzee would have rich parents that leave him at home alone to make hash brownies, sniff markers, and listen to icp.

Great job.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 17, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> So I'm guessing that human Gamzee would have rich parents that leave him at home alone to make hash brownies, sniff markers, and listen to icp.
> 
> Great job.



I see Human gamzee being a surfer/skater pothead type lives in Cali, probably  in a Culdesac with his house next to Human Karkats  and does every thing else you said. (cept sniff markers )


----------



## zenieth (May 17, 2011)

you know Split eridan is fun, but march eridan is the best to laugh at.


----------



## Pipe (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (May 17, 2011)

LOL @ Sage's set.

So Vriska's gone to get herself killed.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 17, 2011)

Sunny get on typewith, we need to do a log.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> LOL @ Sage's set.
> 
> *So Vriska's gone to get herself killed.*



Might ragequit homestuck if that happens


----------



## Zoidberg (May 17, 2011)

LOOOOOL KT.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 17, 2011)

On. 

I think I'd 

Though her getting herself killed would be a great segway back to John.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> On.
> 
> *I think I'd *
> 
> Though her getting herself killed would be a great segway back to John.



Sun I am disappoint


----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)

I know I'd oldryoma


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 17, 2011)

Well in all fairness I lol'd when Nepeta,Fef, and Kanya died so I guess I can't be mad


----------



## shit (May 17, 2011)

you can be mad, I wouldn't care


----------



## zenieth (May 17, 2011)

Jack would, he needs to think of the appropriate number of stabs.


----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2011)

We need a demonstration of God-teir deaths. Vriska is best candidate.


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2011)

Gamzee can't kill her. Only aself righteous hero. Cue in Terezi


----------



## Sylar (May 17, 2011)

Please not another God Tier death discussion. Please not another God Tier death discussion. Please not another God Tier death discussion. Please not another God Tier death discussion. Please not another God Tier death discussion. Please not another God Tier death discussion. Please not another God Tier death discussion. Please not another God Tier death discussion. Please not another God Tier death discussion. Please not another God Tier death discussion. Please not another God Tier death discussion.


----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (May 17, 2011)

I'd laugh if Vriska got herself killed and I like Vriska.

KT you need to man the fuck up.


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

Vriska gonna die .


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 17, 2011)

Yeah she grew on me. Andrew's a bastard.


----------



## brolmes (May 17, 2011)

vriska can't die yet, she and kanaya haven't even been anywhere near a pail together

that is bound to happen first

it must


i'm 0kay with it



Crossbow said:


> I had a weird dream about his thread. I made a Sam and Max reference, nobody got it, and it spiraled out of control.
> 
> Huh.



what was this reference?


----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2011)

The news won't stop talking about Schwartzennagger's bastard child.

You guys won't stop talking about Vriska.

Booooooooring.

Look, she probably pull a John; that is, get kill-stabbed, but later be alive.

Edit: @Homestuck, I can't quite remember, but it was something from "Abe Lincoln Must Die".


----------



## brolmes (May 17, 2011)

oh one of the games, i only ever saw the cartoon series

i wouldn't have gotten the reference, things would pan out just like your dream

in fact maybe they still will


----------



## Pipe (May 17, 2011)

Arnold has a bastard child?


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

Hussie is Arnold's bastard child.


----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2011)

Holy shit. Prospit is real again.

Don't open this spoiler if you're not Homestuck


*Spoiler*: __ 



The cartoon series was good.

You should try the games. They're good too.

The Lincoln one is totally free.




There, we should be safe.

So...

Oh yeah, he had an affair with a staffer eleven years ago and his secret just got out.

Hussie ain't ten years old, his father is Charles Barkely.


----------



## geG (May 17, 2011)

Vriska is the Sasuke of Homestuck


----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2011)

NARUTO REFERENCE DETECTED

CRITICAL SYSTEM FAILURE

ABORT ABORT

What do you think this is, a Naruto website?


----------



## Pipe (May 17, 2011)

Vriska is Hussie's waifu.
Sasuke is Kishi's waifu.

Coincidence.


----------



## brolmes (May 17, 2011)

i guess that would make terezi itachi

she's blind enough


----------



## WhoElse (May 17, 2011)

Hmmm, Vriska looks as if she's about to utter the words "DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" to much to be Sasuke.


----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Vriska is Hussie's waifu.
> Sasuke is Kishi's waifu.



It was at this point I questioned my understanding of the word "waifu".

After quick research, I agree with this analogy, but replace "Kishi" with "most of the fanbase".


----------



## brolmes (May 17, 2011)

vriska always seemed too upbeat and happy to be anything like sasuke

the only real comparison i can see is that people don't like her, just like they don't like sasuke

which is kind of a weak connection really

other than that there's just the magic eye


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 17, 2011)

Geg said:


> Vriska is the Sasuke of Homestuck


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 17, 2011)

But really Vriska doesn't make homestuck shitty it's good with or without her, Sauske makes Naruto unreadable. She hasn't gotten anyone of any importance killed anyways ( Tavros is the only one I can think of ), the deaths of the guardians was inevitable , doomed Dave was gonna die anyways and when John got killed it made him stronger.

I know I'm probably biased with my opinions about Vriska but whatever. I like how she's evolved I like how she does what the fuck she wants and I like how she wants all the glory. Shes got a charismatic hectic attitude that I love and screw it I'll say it she's probably my favorite femprotag of any series. (Haven't read stone ocean yet). So to say she's Sauske is like so off the record. (No one say Eridan is Sauske either or I'lll say who the true Sauce of Homestuck is)


----------



## Zoidberg (May 17, 2011)

I'm not sure what level on the list Vriska debates are.


----------



## brolmes (May 17, 2011)

vriska discussions are on a higher level than discussions about which level every discussion is on

we're still in the green

except... no... we just dropped into discussion level discussion again

and i'm guessing kizaru was going to say karkat is more like sasuke, or rose actually

i'm not even going to entertain the idea that it could be jack

realistically it probably is rose, she did go grimdark after all

she doesn't have a dream, she has an ambition... to kill a certain man... she is an avenger


----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2011)

Sasuke discussions are undefined (x/0).


----------



## SageMaster (May 17, 2011)

Jack is obviously HS's Sasuke because he's on his "lol roaring rampage with no purpose at all"


----------



## Cadrien (May 17, 2011)

Geg said:


> Vriska is the Sasuke of Homestuck


Ouch


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

Stop with the narido comparisons .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 17, 2011)

Nardo sucks ballsacks

on an unrelated note, Ultraman Mebius is gogdamn amazing

I'm on such a high from it that whatever shitty discussion that happens from here on, it won't even dent me


----------



## SageMaster (May 17, 2011)

Eridan is obviously Uchiha too.

Part of an "elite" family, has no friends at all, betrays his people, fodder, etc.


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

Bitch please.

If anything gamzee is the uchiha .

"I'M MORE SPECIAL THAN YOU!"= "I'M MOTHERFUCKING HIGHER THAN ALL OF YOU"


----------



## Pipe (May 17, 2011)

so now everyone is sasuke or uchiha?


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2011)

MSPA General Discussion Thread: Where Bucket Tier Happens


----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2011)

Stop it guys, it's not funny anymore.


----------



## brolmes (May 17, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Jack is obviously HS's Sasuke because he's on his "lol roaring rampage with no purpose at all"



jack's lack of purpose makes him more like the kyuubi 

rose is plunging herself into darkness for revenge like sasuke

terezi is basically just derping around while everyone else fights

kind of like...

what's her name again?


----------



## Zoidberg (May 17, 2011)

You're all horrible people.


----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2011)

This is a bucket tier that has descended beyond a bucket tier.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 17, 2011)

We're buckets being filled by buckets tier.


----------



## SageMaster (May 17, 2011)

DOUBLE BUCKET REACHAROUND


----------



## brolmes (May 17, 2011)

she even has teal eyes

and her rival is a girl who controls other people's bodies using her mind powers

terezi confirmed as sakura


----------



## noobthemusical (May 17, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (May 17, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> she even has teal eyes
> 
> and her rival is a girl who controls other people's bodies using her mind powers
> 
> terezi confirmed as sakura



:33                    .


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 17, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> vriska discussions are on a higher level than discussions about which level every discussion is on
> 
> we're still in the green
> 
> ...



Fuck no I love fucking Karkat he's my 2nd fav troll. But yeah rose is the most like Sauce.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 17, 2011)

Except Rose is likable and can actually pull off moral ambiguity.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 17, 2011)

^Yeah and I guess she's an good char but she's the least likable to me at least.


----------



## SageMaster (May 17, 2011)

Rose is awesome.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 17, 2011)

^Kinda , I find her seclusiveness to be annoying. She comes off smug and condescending but she is pretty bad ass,  as a character though ehh she's not favorite.

EDIT: I was responding to Zoid btw


----------



## Zoidberg (May 17, 2011)

KT


----------



## brolmes (May 17, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Except Rose is likable and can actually pull off moral ambiguity.



except we were trying to think of a better basis for a comparison than simply whether we like or dislike them 

i don't like chad from bleach or that snot-nosed kid who hangs around with konohamaru in naruto

they must be the same


----------



## WhoElse (May 17, 2011)

I haven't really looked at Nardo in a bit, I just hopped around this forum and checked out people's conversations, and then I found this thread... Honestly this is one of my favorite Homestuck threads because most of the others feel so light hearted. The shit that happens here... Wow.

You all made this happen *sob* Give yourselves a round of applause.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 17, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> except we were trying to think of a better basis for a comparison than simply whether we like or dislike them
> 
> i don't like chad from bleach or that snot-nosed kid who hangs around with konohamaru in naruto
> 
> they must be the same



except that naruto is a horrible basis of comparison because half of the people who post in this thread doesn't like naruto.


----------



## SageMaster (May 17, 2011)

I like Naruto.

Prepares flame shield.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 17, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I like Naruto.
> 
> Prepares flame shield.



You like Mest your taste is terrible . J/K  I recently started reading Naruto again and right now it's not really all that bad atm. Just goes to show Sauske really does ruin that manga.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 17, 2011)

You're mexican. It is understandable.


----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2011)

Hey guys, I just recently found out that it is pronounced jug-a-low, not jug-a-loo.

...God-tier Jade?

...Eridan's torso?

Anything but Naruto? Please?


----------



## brolmes (May 17, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> except that naruto is a horrible basis of comparison because half of the people who post in this thread doesn't like naruto.



that's why we were doing it

did you think geg was trying to compliment vriska by calling her sasuke?

the point is to make terrible comparisons to terrible characters from a terrible series


----------



## Zoidberg (May 17, 2011)

That's no excuse man, no excuse


----------



## Crossbow (May 17, 2011)

"We're intentionally being terrible about everything." is a pretty bad excuse .

...unless you're being ironic.


----------



## brolmes (May 17, 2011)

does this.... _anger_ you?



describe to me your feelings and emotions


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 17, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> does this.... _anger_ you?
> 
> 
> 
> describe to me your feelings and emotions





welp


----------



## brolmes (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (May 18, 2011)

That one is better than the previous one. :33


----------



## brolmes (May 18, 2011)

i am so tempted to put moon's eye scratch in there too instead of wv

but i am too tired 

being an irony ninja is exhausting i need to rest


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i am so tempted to put moon's eye scratch in there too instead of wv
> 
> but i am too tired
> 
> being an irony ninja is exhausting i need to rest



You're so busy just being terrible you never actually got the chance to try and be ironic. Shame.


----------



## SageMaster (May 18, 2011)

You're not ironic.

Just like Bro, we all know you love that shit.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 18, 2011)

Unlike Bro, you're not likable enough for your weird shit to be overlooked.


----------



## WhoElse (May 18, 2011)

WE: Insert more crap.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JNiYf5QI3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (May 18, 2011)

Dave is like Sasuke. They both want to avenge their older brother. They both use swords that vary in length.


----------



## SageMaster (May 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Dave is like Sasuke. They both want to avenge their older brother. They both use swords that vary in length.



They both have red eyes.

!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 18, 2011)

And to metaphor stack Terezi/Sakura kinda has a thing for Dave.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Dave is like Sasuke. They both want to avenge their older brother. They both use swords that vary in length.



Sasuke is an insufferable ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



DARKNKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESS


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Hey guys, I just recently found out that it is pronounced jug-a-low, not jug-a-loo.



You didn't pronounce it jug-a-low to begin with?

laughingwhores.tif


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2011)

Stop this right now guys .


----------



## Gain (May 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Dave is like Sasuke. They both want to avenge their older brother. They both use swords that vary in length.



they're both the authors' favorites apparently


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2011)

Of course Gain comes when it's bucket tier time .


----------



## Gain (May 18, 2011)

need to milk the situation for all its worth


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2011)

We know Gain, we know.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2011)

they both have a history with crows


----------



## noobthemusical (May 18, 2011)

Kate Nash said:


> they're both the authors' favorites apparently



Gain convince mods to give you 1 last name change back to gain/gayn. No one calls you anything else.

Also Vriska is favorite.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> they both have a history with crows



Best friend of main character.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 18, 2011)

Each destined to fight and be outclassed by main character  Teal eyed/blooded girl supports and prefers them


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2011)

who is also an ugly dragon lady.

Both sasuke and dave were touched by older men/puppets.


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2011)

and in their adventures, creepy reptiles are trying to have  their ways with them


----------



## noobthemusical (May 18, 2011)




----------



## shit (May 18, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Except Rose is likable and can actually pull off moral ambiguity.



there's no moral ambiguity to her tho
she's never done anything borderline villainous in the whole story


----------



## Crossbow (May 18, 2011)

shit said:


> she's never done anything borderline villainous in the whole story



Demonic possesion driving parental revenge is textbook protagonist.


----------



## shit (May 18, 2011)

can you say it's demonic possession when the only affect was a power boost and garbled language?
nope


----------



## brolmes (May 18, 2011)

Sylar said:


> You're so busy just being terrible you never actually got the chance to try and be ironic. Shame.



it goes so far over your head

air like this is just unreal



SageMaster said:


> You're not ironic.
> 
> Just like Bro, we all know you love that shit.



no comment



Zoidberg said:


> Unlike Bro, you're not likable enough for your weird shit to be overlooked.



i've never seen you post anything at all, except whiney bullshit

so i can't really say anything about you to defend myself 

no wait how about that, we can just use that


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2011)

holding anyone to Bro's standards is cruel


----------



## shit (May 18, 2011)

>I don't like you as much as this fictional character

guys...

guys c'mon guys...


----------



## brolmes (May 18, 2011)

i don't think anyone should allow this to stop the naruto comparisons

their resistance only fills my bucket faster


----------



## shit (May 18, 2011)

as long as my opinions and assertions are taken as gospel truth, I agree


----------



## LifeMaker (May 18, 2011)

Good to see Doc Scratch has even the power to change the whole colour of the site when he appears


----------



## zenieth (May 18, 2011)

blub blub blub

this post is now more relevant than half of you guys' bullshit

why?

crumplehat/ secret wizard


----------



## shit (May 18, 2011)

>relevance

good luck with that


----------



## zenieth (May 18, 2011)

shit said:


> post not about crumplehat/secret wizard



cool story bro.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 18, 2011)

shit said:


> there's no moral ambiguity to her tho
> she's never done anything borderline villainous in the whole story



Well there's the whole 'possessed by the horrorterrors' thing, though it won't be a while until we know what side the horrorterrors are on.



Homestuck said:


> i've never seen you post anything at all, except whiney bullshit



Been looking at the mirror lately, have you?


----------



## Waveblade (May 18, 2011)

Everyone stop bitching. We have update.

Looks like we going to Rose next.


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2011)

You cannot do it, you cannot kill the spiderbitch.


----------



## shit (May 18, 2011)

nothing to honk about


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 18, 2011)

That was anticlimactic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 18, 2011)

Also, anyone else notice that since the Scratch stuff, autosave isnt working?


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2011)

If only Terezi had Eridan's nerve .


----------



## shit (May 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also, anyone else notice that since the Scratch stuff, autosave isnt working?



good thing I got my three read throughs out of the way already


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 18, 2011)

Probably works old pages just fine. Its the green shit, its on a different url, that's my theory.


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2011)

Terezi x Vriska blackrom is no more.


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2011)

Terezi aint up to that sort of black rom .

Now back to Rose.


----------



## shit (May 18, 2011)

all shipping died with nepeta


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 18, 2011)

I agree with this.

No one to update the wall


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2011)

Nepeta isn't dead .

She still has 7 lives .


----------



## Sylar (May 18, 2011)

Hope one of those lives lets her regrow a head. :33


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2011)

It will .

Just takes a while.....


----------



## Crossbow (May 18, 2011)

If anything, the dream and normal self collectively would be one life.


----------



## Pipe (May 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You cannot do it, you cannot kill the spiderbitch.



Just like how sakura couldn't kill the sauce.


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2011)

Though Terezi's whole plan wouldn't of worked even if she did man up and do the deed. The supposed hero in this engagement stabbing someone while their back was turned wouldn't kill a god tier.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 18, 2011)

I blame karkat. He's way too humanising.


----------



## SageMaster (May 18, 2011)

Nepeta is dead, boys. :33


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2011)

Tereziiiiiiiiii

 

nice try


----------



## Waveblade (May 18, 2011)

And now Terezi has been left alone with Gamzee, a motherfucking jury and the HoZ.


----------



## Cadrien (May 18, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Nepeta is dead, boys. :33


Don't make me make a gif of Gamzee smashing Tez's head with Zillyhoo 

And I even like Tez


----------



## zenieth (May 18, 2011)

nepeta is dead, and I like nepeta.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 18, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Nepeta is dead, boys. :33



Sage decided to slowpoke because he couldn't handle Terezi being a little bitch and wussing out


----------



## Crossbow (May 18, 2011)

Just noticed the septet of eyespots on Vrika's wings.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 18, 2011)

Karkat has humanised the trolls to much. Except maybe Gamzee, or who knows maybe even him.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 18, 2011)

That is a big chunk of skaia blown off.


----------



## Cadrien (May 18, 2011)

Indeed it is.


----------



## Crossbow (May 18, 2011)

John respawns to find a dead Rose.


----------



## SageMaster (May 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sage decided to slowpoke because he couldn't handle Terezi being a little bitch and wussing out



It was lulzy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 18, 2011)

Anyone ever Calc how big skaia is compared to earth ?


----------



## Cadrien (May 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> John respawns to find a dead Rose.


I would laugh if this was actually the way that Skaian immortality worked.

Person dies, respawns a short distance away, old body either remains there or fades away.


----------



## Crossbow (May 18, 2011)

*looks at Rose corpse*

*looks at own corpse*

*looks back at Rose*

aw jeez, this is awkward.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2011)

Damn Rose, overkill much?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 18, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I would laugh if this was actually the way that Skaian immortality worked.
> 
> Person dies, respawns a short distance away, old body either remains there or fades away.



Lol homstuck is technically a video game so it's not to far fetched


----------



## Cadrien (May 18, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (May 18, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Just like how sakura couldn't kill the sauce.



loling hard at sage now

terezi is turning out to be more sakura than sakura is



Zoidberg said:


> Been looking at the mirror lately, have you?



oh wow did you really just say such a lame thing

that's almost impressive


----------



## WhoElse (May 18, 2011)

You have no idea of how much my side hurts right now... I think I need to go to the hospital...


----------



## Cadrien (May 18, 2011)

Oh but I do know hahaha. It's just that funny.


----------



## Kurou (May 18, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> loling hard at sage now
> 
> terezi is turning out to be more sakura than sakura is



Oh no, that's going a bit too far.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 18, 2011)

Kurou, shall we VOLTEKKAAA this bitch up


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2011)

Hussie's a thug.


----------



## SageMaster (May 18, 2011)

KAT DENNINGS BOOBS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 18, 2011)

edit:


----------



## Cadrien (May 18, 2011)

Ahahahahaaahaha today is filled with laughter! 

Also, I did  if any of you gents (and ladies) watch RvB and have seen the Reconstruction ect series.


----------



## Kurou (May 18, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Kurou, shall we VOLTEKKAAA this bitch up


----------



## Magic (May 19, 2011)

Soooooooooo watching Work a holics

FUCKIN AMAZING

They have Juggalos and shit on the show in this episode.

THEY EVEN HAVE FAYGO LOLLLL

I think whoever makes this show reads mspa.......I can understand having a juggalo episode for lulz but the fact they played the miracle song and did a bit where a character didn't want to drink Faygo but was then tricked into drinking it and liked it......

oh man.


----------



## Kurou (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (May 19, 2011)

This is an MSPA thread and while that is quality


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 19, 2011)

the premiere of Blaster Mode was just


----------



## Kurou (May 19, 2011)

Lance never stood a chance.


----------



## Kurou (May 19, 2011)

lol that rhymed.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 19, 2011)

very poetic


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

so this is like some kind of giant mechanized walking battle-bucket with bucket lasers?

that's pretty bad ass


----------



## Kurou (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (May 19, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> very poetic



I do try .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 19, 2011)

indeed you do

also



still amazing


----------



## Kurou (May 19, 2011)

It is. the art is quite nice.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8l8ax46y3VA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (May 19, 2011)

Eternal fucking loneliness


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 19, 2011)

god, if the whole series was remade in that style and quality 

anime of the decade right there


----------



## Kurou (May 19, 2011)

Hell yes. It'd be a welcome break from all of the terrible shit they've been spitting out lately.


----------



## Cadrien (May 19, 2011)

*STAY ON TOPIC DUNK ASSES*​


----------



## Waveblade (May 19, 2011)

So Skaia just got a fuckhuge hole in it. Hmm.


----------



## WhoElse (May 19, 2011)

Okay then so... Terezi is forever alone...

With a sober Gamzee. That's going to be fun. Lots and lots of fun. Just kids and fun.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

the hole seems kind of small by jack's standards


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Dat rose .


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

​
sprite flip


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

John is still dead .


----------



## geG (May 19, 2011)

This is where a Dance of Thorns flash would go


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2011)

Is rose tall or is Jack short. I mean he seemed the size of bro but Rose is a 13 year old girl. The difference in height should be a lot bigger.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

i thought that too but he is kind of bending down, his ears would probably be off the screen if he was standing up straight


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Jack is hunched over, Rose is not.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2011)

She kind of is her knees are bent at least.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2011)

Also serious question in my head canon rose is 5'2 do you agree?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2011)

wantahomestuckfightinggamenow.jpg


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

So does this make rose the strongest kid ?


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2011)

sure, she didn't wipe out skaia, but she sure made one hell of an entrance
Also, lol, Jhon is still derping there on the floor
What's the problem Eggbert? Dead much?
Haha, I know it sucks but hey, Jack had a point and he showed it to you..


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 19, 2011)

This. This is a beautiful thing.


----------



## WhoElse (May 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So does this make rose the strongest kid ?



Probably, I'm just waiting for Jade or Dave to do something wonderfully bad-ass. Jade might have hidden potential although... she is related to John, and Dave should become stronger because he's Dave. If not, I will do nothing about it and continue to read HomeStuck. How anti-climatic.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 19, 2011)

Jade needs to get her space powers on.


----------



## Crossbow (May 19, 2011)

Jack's hand still ain't bloody. Whoozit gonna be?

Also, if Hussie doesn't do it, I'll just look at this update backrounded w/ Dance of Thorns.

Worth noting that John's body was unscathed.

And those tindeck songs? Genius.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 19, 2011)

Old but still very amusing.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2011)

Still the best memo.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

everything is beautiful and nothing hurts


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 19, 2011)

We need make a new/updated tier list.

John should be higher but I think him getting killed (again) is largely PIS. Or it could be chalked up to lack of knowledge. I mean he didn't exactly know about Jack's teleport STABiness.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

fuck tier lists, shipping wall needs to be kept going in nepeta's memory


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So does this make rose the strongest kid ?



it has to be jade

her grandson said the stars themselves twinkled in her cauldron



Sunuvmann said:


> We need make a new/updated tier list.
> 
> John should be higher but I think him getting killed (again) is largely PIS. Or it could be chalked up to lack of knowledge. I mean he didn't exactly know about Jack's teleport STABiness.



it wouldn't have made much difference even if he did know, there would still be nothing he could do

and i'm going to take a guess that the only reason rose survived was PIS

later on jack takes out 12 planets in a row with ease but for some reason he can't even destroy the platform he and rose are standing on? the little chunk of prospit he threw at skaia earlier did more damage than this

just nope.flv

if rose isn't annihilated in the next panel i'm calling bullshit on this whole affair


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 19, 2011)

Possible being part Jackspers still in him may have influenced that.


----------



## shit (May 19, 2011)

that'd be a stretch
I'm thinking rose death could be around the corner


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 19, 2011)

Scratch is about to talk to her.

She obviously survives this Strife.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> it has to be jade
> 
> her grandson said the stars themselves twinkled in her cauldron
> 
> ...



You could also argue that he's trying to kill rose not destroy the planet. Jacks planet busting attacks Required some charge up time and obviously Rose isn't letting him do that.  I imagine she's firing dark blots and plenty of mountain sized rocks. Plus this battle field is bigger than the previous one.


----------



## Pipe (May 19, 2011)

[boss]hussie[/boss]               .


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 19, 2011)

@Shit:

GA: Why Is It That When The Subject Of Temporal Mechanics Is Broached Your Sparing Human Intellects Instantly Assume The Most Ingratiating Posture Of Surrender Imaginable
GA: Time Is Not That Difficult To Understand
GA: It Is A Utility That A Universe May Resort To In Order To Advance A Desired Degree Of Complexity
GA: Or May Not Resort To If That Is The Case
GA: Its All Pretty Pedestrian
GA: But No
GA: When Time Travel Comes Up You Present The Face That A Man Shows When The Breeze Gradually Alerts Him To His Absence Of Netherdressings
GA: I Dont See How We Are To Properly Agitate You All If You Continue To Insist On Failing To Understand Basic Concepts Which Common Infants Effortlessly Manage To Describe Via Scrawlings In Their Own Puddles Of Sloppy Discharge


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You could also argue that he's trying to kill rose not destroy the planet. Jacks planet busting attacks Required some charge up time and obviously Rose isn't letting him do that.  I imagine she's firing dark blots and plenty of mountain sized rocks. Plus this battle field is bigger than the previous one.



i thought he could use green miles instantly

in jade: enter he just swoops down out of the sky and blows prospit up straight away

it's implied that he did the same to the troll planets without a break between them

it just seems like there's something wrong when an unbeatable god boss is survivable, he's supposed to be leagues above anything the horrorterrors are capable of... well, if we take karkat's word for it anyway, maybe karkat's just full of shit



zenieth said:


> fuck tier lists, shipping wall needs to be kept going in nepeta's memory



the shipping wall rremains the same as always


jack x jade

jack x stabs

stabs x kids 

stabs x trolls

wv x pm

ar x ms paint

conksuck artefacts x shipping wall


----------



## Anasazi (May 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> fuck tier lists, shipping wall needs to be kept going in nepeta's memory



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0100eT9plg[/YOUTUBE]

Also, lol at the top rated comment.


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

Why japanese animays?


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

also that chart fails as it lacks hussie x rufio and kids x fun also relentlessness x lightheartedness.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

rufio, fun and lightheartedness are all as dead as nepeta

this isn't some necrophile ship


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

oh hey it's a yume nikki parody, strangely fitting.

edit: bullshit this is still relentlessly lighthearted and about kids and fun.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 19, 2011)

I need to make a shipping wall. Nepeta has all the best ideas


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> oh hey it's a yume nikki parody, strangely fitting.
> 
> edit: bullshit this is still relentlessly lighthearted and about kids and fun.



i notice you don't even contest the part about rufio


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i thought he could use green miles instantly
> 
> in jade: enter he just swoops down out of the sky and blows prospit up straight away
> 
> ...




He always raises his arm up and the ring lights up as though it's charging , Rose black bolts should be fast enough to spam. Besides green miles he has no distance attacks so that forces him to play close up which doesn't bode well seeing as Rose can fight at multiple  ranges.

I really do think Rose is throwing all those platforms at him , but getting up close with Jack like that seems stupid seems like he could blitz. But Rose also flew from LOHAC to The Battlefield in what I presume was a short time that is a notable feat.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 19, 2011)

Characters and my ships. 

A

    Agent
    Aimless Renegade

AR x PM

    Alternate Future Dave

Dead Dave x Aradia

    Ancestors
    Aradia Megido

Aradia x Sollux
Aradia x Dead Dave
Aradia x Vriska

B

    Basilisk
    Becquerel
    Betty Crocker
    Bilious Slick
    Black King
    Black Queen
    Bro

Bro x Mom

C

    Casey
    Charles S. Dutton
    Clubs Deuce

Clubs Deuce x Being fucking cute

    Colonel Sassacre

Sassacre x Betty Crocker

    Consorts
    Courtyard Droll
    Crocodile

D

    Dad

Dad x Mom

    Dave Strider

Dave x Jade
Dave x Terezi

    Denizens
    Diamonds Droog
    Doc Scratch
    Draconian Dignitary

E

    Equius Zahhak

Equius x Gamzee

    Eridan Ampora

Eridan x Platinum

    Exiles

F

    Feferi Peixes

Feferi's Corpse x Sollux

    The Felt


F cont.

    Fluthlu

G

    Gamzee Makara

Gamzee x Terezi
Gamzee x Lil Cal

    Giclops
    Grandpa

H

    Halley
    Hearts Boxcars
    Hegemonic Brute
    His Honorable Tyranny
    Homestuck Kids

I

    Imp

J

    Jack Noir

Jack x Lil Cal

    Jade Harley

Jade x Dave
Jade x Jadesprite

    Jade's Penpal
    Jadesprite

Jadesprite x Jade

    Jaspers
    John Egbert

John x Rose
John x Vriska

K

    Kanaya Maryam

Kanaya x Vriska
Kanaya x Rose
Kanaya's Chainsaw x Eridan's torso

    Karkat Vantas

Karkat x Terezi
Karkat x Nepeta

L

    Lich
    Lil Cal

Lil Cal x Jack

    Lord English
    Lusus

M

    MSPA Reader

MSPA Reader x Crack
MSPA Reader x Gun

    Maplehoof
    Midnight Crew
    Mom

Mom x Dad

    Ms. Paint

Ms. Paint x AH 

    Mutie

N

    Nanna
    Nepeta Leijon

Nepeta x Karkat


N cont.

    Nicolas Cage

Nick Cage x Vriska
Nick Cage x Prison Anal Rapist

    Nrub'yiglith

O

    Oglogoth
    Ogre

P

    Peregrine Mendicant

PM x WV
PM x WQ

R

    Rose Lalonde

Rose x John
Rose x Kanaya

S

    Salamander
    Senator Lemonsnout
    Sentry Worms
    Serenity

Serenity x WV

    Snowman

Snowman x Spades

    Sollux Captor

Sollux x Feferi's corpse

    Spades Slick

Spades x Snowman

    Sprite

T

    Tavros Nitram

Tavros x Lance through Chest

    Terezi Pyrope

Terezi x Karkat
Terezi x Dave
Terezi x Vriska

    The Armies of Light and Darkness
    The Lowbloods
    The Noble Circle of Horrorterrors
    Troll
    Turtle
    Typheus

U

    Underlings

V

    Vriska Serket

Vriska x John
Vriska x Kanaya

W

    Wayward Vagabond

WV x PM
WV x Serenity

    Windswept Questant

WQ x PM
WQ x WK

    Writ Keeper

WK x WQ


----------



## zenieth (May 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Characters and my ships.
> 
> A
> 
> ...



ldestryoma


----------



## Pipe (May 19, 2011)

oh gog


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> He always raises his arm up and the ring lights up as though it's charging , Rose black bolts should be fast enough to spam. Besides green miles he has no distance attacks so that forces him to play close up which doesn't bode well seeing as Rose can fight at multiple  ranges.
> 
> I really do think Rose is throwing all those platforms at him , but getting up close with Jack like that seems stupid seems like he could blitz. But Rose also flew from LOHAC to The Battlefield in what I presume was a short time that is a notable feat.



well he does have complete control over physical space, so range shouldn't really be an issue


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> well he does have complete control over physical space, so range shouldn't really be an issue



Yeah but Jack and Rose are roughly the same speed , so as soon as Jack stops ends his Teleport technique (which is what I assume you were alluding to) she probably just side steps out of his way.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

i don't just mean his ability to teleport, i mean he can literally control space around him

if he can do everything bec can do then she shouldn't even really be able to move at all

it's hard to fly between two points, from one to the other, when someone's manipulating space to turn both points into the same place at once... you'd be going nowhere fast.. like if you walked out your front door but it only led you back inside your house, but more instantaneous than that

oh wow i'm starting to realise just how disappointing it will be if jack really is nerfed like this and rose survives


----------



## Banhammer (May 19, 2011)

yeah but that's science, and those aint no science wands


----------



## WhoElse (May 19, 2011)

Lil cal x Lord English
Uboa x Giygas

I think I've said enough.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i don't just mean his ability to teleport, i mean he can literally control space around him
> 
> if he can do everything bec can do then she shouldn't even really be able to move at all
> 
> ...



The way Jack and Bec use their powers should be different. 1st off Bec has been protecting Jade for years so he should be fairly proficient in using his space manipulation. Jack has only had his new powers for a few hours (probably longer) plus he is a rage filled donut of evil  so I don't see him using a advanced space tech like that.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

yeah bec has had about 413 million years to get used to his abilities, that is a fair point

but scratch is pretty sure that jack would kick his ass, and for some reason i expect scratch would be more proficient with his powers than bec... if experience was important then i doubt that the queen's ring alone would be enough to give jack the edge over scratch and his 612 million years of experience + omniscience

it seems like knowledge of the powers would just be automatic though, otherwise i don't see how he would even figure out how to teleport in the first place... i mean how do you figure out you can do that if you don't already just know?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> yeah bec has had about 413 million years to get used to his abilities, that is a fair point
> 
> but scratch is pretty sure that jack would kick his ass, and for some reason i expect scratch would be more proficient with his powers than bec... if experience was important then i doubt that the queen's ring alone would be enough to give jack the edge over scratch and his 612 million years of experience + omniscience
> 
> it seems like knowledge of the powers would just be automatic though, otherwise i don't see how he would even figure out how to teleport in the first place... i mean how do you figure out you can do that if you don't already just know?



Instinct probably  think about how Goku can use kamehameha after seeing it once but can't blast it through his feet until years later.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Bec's a dog.

Jack is smarter than him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Bec's a dog.
> 
> Jack is smarter than him.




Bec is a_ very_ old dog , Jack can barley control the need to pee on a tree Bec knows how to use his powers better that's all there is to it.

EDIT:fixed my post


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 19, 2011)

Jesus christ sunny do you really have nothing better to do with your life


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Bec is a_ very_ old dog , Jack can barley control the need to pee on a tree Bec knows how to use his powers better that's all there is to it.
> 
> EDIT:fixed my post



An old dog is still a dog.

Hussie even stated bec is not that bright.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> An old dog is still a dog.
> 
> Hussie even stated bec is not that bright.



Well ok look at it this way Hussie also said Jack thinks like a dog. So who's gonna be better at fetch the Dog that has been fetching for a million years or the one that has been learning to fetch for a few hours and also has rabies.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

oh god oh man oh god i can't handle the thought of jack being fodderized like this

someone do something

put a dead cat wearing a suit in hussie's mail box


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2011)

Yeah but what if the HT are actually stronger than Jack. I mean really what if it's LE who's hunting them.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> oh god oh man oh god i can't handle the thought of jack being fodderized like this
> 
> someone do something
> 
> put a dead cat wearing a suit in hussie's mail box



Chill out dude he not being foddrized , this is a classic example of skill vs power it's not like Rose is gonna win anyway.



noobthemusical said:


> Yeah but what if the HT are actually stronger than Jack. I mean really what if it's LE who's hunting them.



Who's HT ?


----------



## Crossbow (May 19, 2011)

I assume HorrorTerrors.

Theory: Rose gets killed, Jack leaves, John respawns and corpsmooches her.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

yeah but hussie is changing him from a god into someone that any random douchebag can survive an encounter with

first we found out davesprite was alive

then aradia trolls with a timestop

john is obviously going to get back up again

but rose surviving the fight is just ridiculous though

i really hate the kind of writing where the writer makes the enemy so powerful that the only way to give the protagonists a chance is to dumb down the antagonist or make him get unlucky, instead of thinking up a reasonable way for the protagonists to deal with him

it's the main reason i hate the naruto series, the good guys only win because the bad guys were derping or sleeping or whatever, not because the good guys developed the power or skill to win


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2011)

In case you haven't noticed, Hussie likes to fodderize his characters.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

i think i noticed, hence my butthurt


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> yeah but hussie is changing him from a god into someone that any random douchebag can survive an encounter with
> 
> first we found out davesprite was alive
> 
> ...



Answers in bold; so what I'm saying is Jack has killed people that at the beginning of the series where destroying powerful monsters and slicing meteors in halve.

Rose has forfeited her humanity it's self for such power she probably won't be able to *KILL* Jack anyways she's only stalemating him, shit for all we know she could be on her ropes end. All I'm saying is don't jump the gun by saying Jack is nerfed because all the people that survived him have either been hax or Godtier.

I guess I'm done with debating I'm starting to feel like I'm wanking.

EDIT: How the fuck is Jack being fodderdized ?  are you guys serious ?


----------



## Crossbow (May 19, 2011)

Wait, Davesprite is alive?

Edit:


KizaruTachio said:


> I'm starting to feel like I'm wanking.



There is that word again, "wanking". I don't think it means what you think it means.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

i'm not really debating i'm just terrified that jack will stop being awesome



Crossbow said:


> Wait, Davesprite is alive?



yeah i think we found that out a little while after jade got her sooth goggles, or at least somewhere around that time

can't remember the page


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> yeah but hussie is changing him from a god into someone that any random douchebag can survive an encounter with
> 
> first we found out davesprite was alive
> *
> ...



Dude fiction 101 Timestop>Space related powers.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> *i'm not really debating i'm just terrified that jack will stop being awesome
> *



Well don't be because he shat on High-mid tier characters like they were nothing.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> can't remember the page







noobthemusical said:


> Dude fiction 101 Timestop>Space related powers.



except first guardian powers aren't strictly limited to spatial manipulation

bec perceives bullets in super slow motion, and jack didn't seem to have any trouble with 1000 robot aradias 

i don't really see your point though, jack still got trolled, whether that's fiction 101 or not..


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

I don't think Davesprite is alive guys .


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

OHHHH I GET IT NOW. Davesprite wasn't the dead dave on the dave count, honestly I think he would be counted separately.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I don't think Davesprite is alive guys .




if davesprite was dead he wouldn't still be registered on jade's davecounter

when felt dave died, the davecount dropped by one

so only living daves are registered

i expect he is inside the amulet regenerating, since that's where the specs locked on to him

edit: which is funny when you think of john saying he's pretty sure nannasprite doesn't live in his lost amulet... he HOPES


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> *except first guardian powers aren't strictly limited to spatial manipulation*
> *
> bec perceives bullets in super slow motion, and jack didn't seem to have any trouble with 1000 robot aradias *
> 
> ...



Homestuck he didn't get trolled  please stop saying he did.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck X Jack Noir is my new OTP.


----------



## WhoElse (May 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Wait, Davesprite is alive?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


I don't want Dave-sprite to be alive.

"Wanking" is a very British term and it basically means MASTURBATING.


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2011)

holy shit homestuck

nobody but you gives a fuck


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Wait, Davesprite is alive?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Cross you should visit the OBD more


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Homestuck he didn't get trolled  please stop saying he did.



i'm sorry kizaru, i know you're trying to help, but i don't know if i can cope

i think i might need counceling 

all these FEELINGS and EMOTIONS

if only there was some way to regain my hope... if there was even just half a chance

i suppose i'd have to settle for a third of a chance at hope now but things are looking pretty bleak


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

I don't feel like giving you any of the hope homestuck.

You get none of the hope, none of it .


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

oh come on plat, you don't need all three... halves... of the hope

share the... no... _divide_ the wealth


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Hope is my jurisdiction.

And i say I get all the hope.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Fuck this I'm putting this thread on a one way trip to bucket land.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_-6y9290VA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## geG (May 19, 2011)

There was an update while you guys were all being dumb


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

OGLOPARRY!


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

There Homestuck Noir is just toying with Rose.

You happy now you dumb homo ?


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

alright he's just interested in seeing what she's got

i feel better now :33

i can phone my mother in her car and tell her she doesn't need to come and comfort me after all

also lol @ the fact he wasn't interested in fighting john at all


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Crisis adverted guys.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> except first guardian powers aren't strictly limited to spatial manipulation
> 
> bec perceives bullets in super slow motion, and jack didn't seem to have any trouble with 1000 robot aradias
> 
> i don't really see your point though, jack still got trolled, whether that's fiction 101 or not..



I highly doubt the any of the 1000 Aradia's could do a timestop.
Also what does super speed have to do with anything. You act like the Flash wouldn't lose to someone who could stop time.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2011)

I wonder what gets Jack so pissed?

I mean post rift he doesn't care about duels anymore. 

ITT when LE appears will Jack fight him and get killed horribly or will he run away in terror and get killed horribly.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I highly doubt the any of the 1000 Aradia's could do a timestop.
> Also what does super speed have to do with anything. You act like the Flash wouldn't lose to someone who could stop time.



you just said time powers always beat space powers, and i said it didn't help the aradiabots... timestops had nothing to do with that part of the conversation

and i never said anything about super speed, only the enhanced perception of time and the ability to be less restricted by it


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2011)

I don't think seeing bullets means you have an enhanced perception of time. Also really when going back in forth in time is the only ability you have that shouldn't even be up there with just how much more broken time powers can be.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Jack gets pissed because he got his ass dimension dumped.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 19, 2011)

Interesting, Scratch considers Spades Slick more dangerous than Bec Noir.

Also couldn't space powers theoretically allow you to reduce your enemies into their component atoms and spread them throughout the fabric of space?


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2011)

Well thank God that Homestuck isn't going to slit his wrists because Jack didn't instastomp someone.

Whew was really worried for a second there.


----------



## Crossbow (May 19, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> "Wanking" is a very British term and it basically means MASTURBATING.



I understand, but this guy's been using it like "whining". I don't see the overlap of the defenitions.

Also, the battle is very boring when it is being simulated on a silent TV.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I don't think seeing bullets means you have an enhanced perception of time. Also really when going back in forth in time is the only ability you have that shouldn't even be up there with just how much more broken time powers can be.



he can see time move much more slowly than actually it is... that's pretty much the definition of an enhanced perception of time... how else would you describe it?



Sylar said:


> Well thank God that Homestuck isn't going to slit his wrists because Jack didn't instastomp someone.
> 
> Whew was really worried for a second there.



i'm glad that you're glad


----------



## Crossbow (May 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cross you should visit the OBD more



I gotten that before and I mean to get around to it.

...What does it mean, exactly?


----------



## Zoidberg (May 19, 2011)

The horrorterrors' aren't going to gimp their grimdark avatar. This actually hypes English up if you think about it, since a girl whom the horrorterrors presumably gave only a fraction of their power is capable of going up against a space warping devilbeast god, and even then English is murdering them.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

It will make Rose getting her ass handed to her by Eridan at the green sun all the more sweeter .


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Well thank God that Homestuck isn't going to slit his wrists because Jack didn't instastomp someone.
> 
> Whew was really worried for a second there.



Thank God?

I really wanted him to slit his wrists.


----------



## Crossbow (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It will make Rose getting her ass handed to her by Eridan at the green sun all the more sweeter .



Eridan will make no such progress with Equius around.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2011)

A character could be so fast that laser's look slow to him/her/it. And still percieve time the way we do. Like a second for them feels the same way it would for us.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It will make Rose getting her ass handed to her by Eridan at the green sun all the more sweeter .



Eridan's still a cut below the rest, Plat. Not gonna happen.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I gotten that before and I mean to get around to it.
> 
> ...What does it mean, exactly?



Make a thread with a Naruto char and a One piece char and you will find out.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Only hope can defeat grimdarkness.

EVERYONE knows this.


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2011)

Hope < GrimDark < Derp


----------



## Zoidberg (May 19, 2011)

Tzeentch.

Your argument is invalid, Platinum.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> A character could be so fast that laser's look slow to him/her/it. And still percieve time the way we do. Like a second for them feels the same way it would for us.



sorry but no

perceiving time differently is what make things appear to slow down, it doesn't matter how fast someone's moving

if you're moving at the speed of light and someone fires a bullet at a wall behind you, the bullet will appear to be moving at the speed of light in the opposite direction... without an enhanced perception of time you wouldn't even be able to see it



SageMaster said:


> Thank God?
> 
> I really wanted him to slit his wrists.



u mad sage?


----------



## Crossbow (May 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Make a thread with a Naruto char and a One piece char and you will find out.



...Can anyone name a One Piece character? 

I'm holding out that this isn't a trap, but it's like, "Order a bag of cocktail weenies and say 'The raven at the canolis' to get into the speakeasy."

Edit: Let's not dive into the bucket of Einsteinian physics, guys.


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> u mad sage?



He's not mad. Just very disappointed.



> ...Can anyone name a One Piece character?
> 
> I'm holding out that this isn't a trap, but it's like, "Order a bag of cocktail weenies and say 'The raven at the canolis' to get into the speakeasy."



Make a "Jinbe vs. Kisame" thread. Have it take place in the middle of an ocean. And say you think Kisame has the fight in the bag.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It will make Rose getting her ass handed to her by Eridan at the green sun all the more sweeter .



Platinum and his delusions a staple of any MSPA discussion.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

You guys are in denial .

It's okay i'll always be here to preach the gospel of science and hope to enlighten you slobs .


----------



## noobthemusical (May 19, 2011)

I thought it got debunked.

I wonder how Equius feels about dead Dave X Aradia.


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2011)

I'm sure he'd find it magnificently depraved.

He'd need at least 3 towels for it.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 19, 2011)

There are thousands of Aradias. He's probably sweated himself dry by now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It will make Rose getting her ass handed to her by Eridan at the green sun all the more sweeter .



Oh lol, you really are holding onto all the hope.


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You guys are in denial .
> 
> It's okay i'll always be here to preach the gospel of science and hope to enlighten you slobs .



But you're the one in denial!


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

I are the priest of hope. I know these things .

Only hope can defeat the darkness. Eridan the horrorterror slayer will defeat rose with hope and understanding and violence .


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2011)

False hope _is_ still hope guys. You have to give him that.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 19, 2011)

Platinum is more deluded than Anyone X Eridan shippers.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

You can't debunk hope .

I know it's my jurisdiction.


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2011)

But you can cut it in half.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

i wonder what kind of fucked up shit will be going on in equius' dream bubble just before aradia shows up


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

You can't even do that .

Hope is everlasting.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I are the priest of hope. I know these things .
> 
> Only hope can defeat the darkness. Eridan the horrorterror slayer will defeat rose with hope and understanding and violence .



We are the Heralds of Hope we are the Prophets of the Prince, WE ARE THE HELPERS OF THE HIPSTER. Eridan is our savior deal wwith it.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Seahorse dad will look on and shed manly tears as eridan crushes rose .


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You can't even do that .
> 
> Hope is everlasting.



Truly your self delusion knows no limits.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Eridan saves the girl from herself, destroys a few horrorterrors, and rides Sea Horse dad out of the after life to defeat Jack Noir before he can harm Vriska.

Just another day for the prince of hope .


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Eridan saves the girl from herself, destroys a few horrorterrors, and rides Sea Horse dad out of the after life to defeat Jack Noir before he can harm Vriska.
> 
> Just another day for the prince of hope .



And then he wakes and realizes it was all a sad impossible dream.

Just another morning for the prince of hope.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Eridan makes his dreams reality .


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2011)

His dreams are just like Rufio. Not real. Just imaginary. Fake. 

Eridan continues to be sad and alone.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 19, 2011)

Let's ignore plat spewing his eridan fanfiction and focus on the greatest maths teacher of all time


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

That is one amazing math teacher.


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2011)

That's obviously fake.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Don't ruin the dream sage .


----------



## Pipe (May 19, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> That's obviously fake.


----------



## Arishem (May 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You can't even do that .
> 
> Hope is everlasting.


Hope is the first step on the road to disappointment.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Hope is also the first step on the path of enlightenment .


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Didi (May 19, 2011)

Death is the road to awe.


----------



## Arishem (May 19, 2011)

Hope is the province of the deluded and stupid, not the self aware soul and certainly not of the enlightened mind.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

I have hope and science.

Your argument is invalid .


----------



## Arishem (May 19, 2011)

Science doesn't concern itself with nebulous concepts like hope.


----------



## brolmes (May 19, 2011)

i prefer it when we call me terrible instead of arguing with plat about hope

it's hopeless


----------



## shit (May 19, 2011)

if comics have taught me anything, it's that hope is blue and is powerful
not nearly as powerful as willpower, but still pretty powerful


----------



## SageMaster (May 19, 2011)

Ironically, there is no hope of seeing Plat making a good post about hope.


----------



## Platinum (May 19, 2011)

Sage is just mad because Terezi is a pussy and couldn't bring herself to fight Vriska like Eridan did .

I have nothing to prove to you guys, hope is my shield, and hope is my sword .


----------



## shit (May 19, 2011)

platinum's trademark hope a dope technique


----------



## Sylar (May 19, 2011)

Sword and Shield < Chainsaw


----------



## Arishem (May 19, 2011)

If its performance as armor is any indication, you're kinda fucked.


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2011)

Oh ye of little faith .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2011)

Faith is the truth of nothing


----------



## WhoElse (May 20, 2011)

KT, thank you for that wonderful display of references.

KnOcK, kNoCk. WhO's ThErE? RePrEsSeD mEmOrIeS hOnK hOnK.

Acting out by eating slime just to get Seagoatdad's attention. But, it never worked.


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2011)

If only Gamzee had a loving father figure like eridan had .


----------



## WhoElse (May 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> If only Gamzee had a loving father figure like eridan had .



Yes, if Gamzee had a loving father like Eridan, all of the trolls would have been murdered before the game even started. Now, that's good parenting.


----------



## Kurou (May 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> If only Gamzee had a loving father figure like eridan had .



Which half of Eridan?


----------



## brolmes (May 20, 2011)

implying both halves had different seahorsedads?


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2011)

Seahorse Dad was a loving father and I will not hear slander that says otherwise .


----------



## Kurou (May 20, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> implying both halves had different seahorsedads?



Touche   .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 20, 2011)

So Rose is strong enough to block Jack's slashes.


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2011)

Don't get Homestuck started


----------



## brolmes (May 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Don't get Homestuck started



the update already established that jack just wanted to see what rose was made of, there's nothing to get started about


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Don't get Homestuck started


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2011)

The Heaven's will tremble if you think for even a SECOND that Jack Noir isn't an all powerful piece of shit in Homestuck's presence.


----------



## Kurou (May 20, 2011)

I don't know about piece of shit but Jack is Jack


----------



## noobthemusical (May 20, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> the update already established that jack just wanted to see what rose was made of, there's nothing to get started about



No all it means is that he's not blowing up the planet because it would kill her. He could totally be using a full power slash.


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2011)

God damn it people!


----------



## Kurou (May 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> No all it means is that he's not blowing up the planet because it would kill her. He could totally be using a full power slash.



Or he could be holding back for a fair fight.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2011)

well we all know that Jack is bored out of his mind and needs any diversion he can get

wouldn't be surprised if he's intentionally dragging this out

somebody shoot me, I think I'm becoming like HS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 20, 2011)

Power levels, just like in the animays.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2011)

all we need is a scouter


----------



## brolmes (May 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> No all it means is that he's not blowing up the planet because it would kill her. He could totally be using a full power slash.



"She flew away to take vengeance on the Noir this side of The Scratch. That is, the one less angry and dangerous. *The one not yet unmotivated by a compelling duel*. "

it says it right there.. he isn't insta-raping the shit out of her because he is still the jack who is motivated by compelling duels

you don't argue with doc scratch, you just don't



also, fuck all you guys and your bullshit, i am still doing this man, i'm making it hapen



> *
> Spoiler: > =>
> 
> 
> ...


*


Spoiler: > Jack: Follow suit. 





You presume the hope boy knows what he is doing. You warp the dark sash across your chest and secure it.

This is an incredible look for you. It's too bad the fashion accessory seems to trap you inside this vehicle. Human fashion and transportation and safety sure are weird, and apparently interrelated.





Spoiler: > Jack: Ride. 





Your feet do not reach the little steppy levers. 




*​


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Didi (May 20, 2011)

^


----------



## Crossbow (May 20, 2011)

New Theory: At some point, the good guys must reluctantly revive Eridan and go on a quest to reasemble his corse for smooching.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2011)

While you guys are counting Rose out, I wouldn't.

Her power is more or less as much as the noble circle of horrorterrors want it to be.

She is their emissary now and they are channeling their power through her.

I'd wager in a few frames, we'll have her growing some tentacles. Or at least shadow tentacles blocking for her.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2011)

Basically from my view, if we were to go by ratings out of 10

I'd put Rose at:
Short Range:
Attack: 10
Defense: 10
Speed: 5

And same for Long range

Jack,

SR:
Attack: 5 (sword)
Defense: 10 (teleparray)
Speed: 7

LR:
Attack: 10 (planet bursting green miles)
Defense: 10 (teleparray)
Speed: 10 (teleporting, etc)

Rose has a decent enough speed (inherited from Bro obviously) to hold him off at short range. His attack pattern is to at short range, standard sword fight, long range telestab/blow shit up.

That's my analysis.


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

powerlevels in my homestuck.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 20, 2011)

You know you like it. Don't try to deny it.


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

Nah my interests are quite obvious


----------



## noobthemusical (May 20, 2011)

Oh you and your Lesbians.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2011)

I'm in lesbians with that ship.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2011)

GA: I Will Glow In Your Dark If You Know What I Mean


----------



## WhoElse (May 20, 2011)

I'm sure anyone who doesn't like that ship skips pester-logs and doesn't finish the flash games. What shame, just like most of the people who make fan-trolls. The bane of my existence.

About the ratings... Although, I like HomeStuck more for it's humans, I want to see some ratings compared to the humans and the strongest trolls (or what MSPA wiki tells us to believe). I'm obviously probably not going to do it myself... or am I?

Anyways, sup Jackie.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2011)

equus should be smiling


----------



## noobthemusical (May 20, 2011)

Nepeta should be more Kawaii.


Also really the rankings are probably something like this

GrimdarkRose
Gamzee
Aradia
John/Bro/Kanpire
Dave
Vriska
Science Eridan
Sollux
Equius
The rest.



Tavros.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2011)

I'd put Kanaya on tier with Gamzee, yes she had the surprise factor but she's at least as STRONG as him I'd say.

Plus she has significant speed.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 20, 2011)

Villain wise.

LE
4 Tier Jack
Scratch
Gamzee
12 Tier Troll Black King
3 Tier Human Black King
3 Tier Human Black Queen (Andrew said they were stronger. The King got taken by surprise and the Bunny is stronger than 3 tiers)
3 Tier Jack
Eridan
Spades

Snowman is hard to place because well the universe does end if she dies so I wont call her weaker than people who can't survive killing her. I'm just not sure how Doc and Bec Noir would take it.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'd put Kanaya on tier with Gamzee, yes she had the surprise factor but she's at least as STRONG as him I'd say.
> 
> Plus she has significant speed.



Hmm She is at least higher than Dave. So I should fix that. But I wonder if she could beat John before he could Charge up a windy thing.

Aradia is actually hard to place to. I mean she can react to Bec Noir so Gamzee shouln't be a able to blitz her. And Gamzee being far less powerful should be easier to time freeze. But could she kill him. I mean we have no proof her God tier body is as physically STRONG as her robot body, which could slap Equius.


----------



## WhoElse (May 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Nepeta should be more Kawaii.
> 
> 
> Also really the rankings are probably something like this
> ...



Okay, I just needed someone to start.

GrimdarkRose (offense)
Aradia (defense)
Gamzee/Kanpire (as sunny said) (offense)
Vriska (offense)
John/Bro (Bro: offense John: ?)
Dave (offense)
Jade (?)


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2011)

Aradia is pretty much the ultimate Support of the lot.

Between TK for range attacks and freezing them in time, she's pretty useful all around.

Doesn't have quite the offensive strength Roboaradia had.


Gamzee is kinda a case of YOUR POWERS COMBINED in that he is strong and can wield pretty much everyone's weapon of choice as well if not better then they can it seems with his Joker Modus.

Vriska is an all around powerful Offensive/Defensive fighter due to the speed of god tier flight and by stealing the opponent's luck to make their attacks fail and improving her own for maximum damage.

Or potentially just manipulating them.

John seems to have the strength potential of say Equius and Wind being able to be used more or less like TK and having planet drill abilities.

But he's kinda a derp so it hasn't been shown to be used well. 



So I'd put it:

Grimdark Rose
Vriska
Aradia
John (if he pulls his head out of his ass and stops dying)
Bro
Gamzee/Kanpire
Dave
...
Everyone Else
...
Imps
Jade


----------



## noobthemusical (May 20, 2011)

I dunno how much does luck really matter I mean. Vriska hasn't shown any speed feats. And she could have been killed by Terezi. So I wouldn't place her that high. Also Clearly Gamzee is stronger than Bro seeing as he is above the Black King who is Above 3 Tier Jack. Who is equal =/> Bro.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 20, 2011)

If Araida still has TK when  she while time stops she's above Vriska. Also Gamzee sholud be stronger than bro and on par with a God-Tier


----------



## Kurou (May 20, 2011)

lol that is awesome.



zenieth said:


> Nah my interests are quite obvious








KizaruTachio said:


> If Araida still has TK when  she while time stops she's above Vriska. Also Gamzee sholud be stronger than bro and on par with a God-Tier



Gamzee>God Tier.


----------



## SageMaster (May 20, 2011)

Power level talk...


----------



## shit (May 20, 2011)

> John seems to have the strength potential of say Equius


are you high?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2011)

WoG needed but it is heavily implied that to captchalogue something, you need to be able to lift it.

Well with using the wallet modus John therefore is strong enough to carry a car and a few tons of Barbasol with little difficulty.

So if the premise be true, I would say he has Equius level STRENGTH.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2011)

Of course this debate could have been had on the forum at that time and I never actually saw it.

So failing WoG, WoTV or WoGeg will suffice.


----------



## shit (May 20, 2011)

I'd like confirmation on that if possible
if it is confirmed, I'd say either Hussie forgot about that rule or the wallet circumvents that rule b/c it's a higher quality modus
I kinda doubt that Equius could've lifted the tumor himself anyway


----------



## brolmes (May 20, 2011)

hmm john couldn't lift the telescopic sassacrusher without the guantlets but he was still able to equip it in his deck


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2011)

Oh right, WV is holding it without difficulty. Though he wasn't the one who captchalogued the things.


----------



## Magic (May 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> WoG needed but it is heavily implied that to captchalogue something, you need to be able to lift it.
> 
> Well with using the wallet modus John therefore is strong enough to carry a car and a few tons of Barbasol with little difficulty.
> 
> So if the premise be true, I would say he has Equius level STRENGTH.


 

WTF?
 Pretty sure the wallet is a special storage device and is doing all the heavy lifting for him. Seriously lol like he has that much strength.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 20, 2011)

Why not? In what, an hour? he went from barely being able to lift a sledgehammer to being able to dual wield easily two very large hammers.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 20, 2011)

Lol remmy that awesome set has made Asuka my head canon for Lily


----------



## Magic (May 20, 2011)

o_O 

Uh okay that is good KT. I'm not too sure how to respond to that....


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 20, 2011)

RemChu said:


> o_O
> 
> Uh okay that is good KT. I'm not too sure how to respond to that....




Ok did I make it awkward by mistake . If so let's pretend I didn't post that and go back to being top quality ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

pirate asuka or nothing.


----------



## brolmes (May 20, 2011)

he did level up quite a lot in terms of what he can wield, but if he had physical strength on par with equius he would always be breaking all his shit

the wallet probably just has a huge mangrit requirement to be allowed to buy it in some special item shop or something, kind of like the fray motif store, so usually someone would have to be strong to get their hands on one, but maybe not to actually use it 

who knows.. other than fucking tv

his windy thing makes strength redundant anyway, he could probably use it to pick up pretty much anything now even if he was still just using a normal sylladex


also machine gun asuka is best asuka


----------



## shit (May 20, 2011)

oh yeah, he can use windy thing to lift pretty much everything
for instance I think he would've been able to extract the tumor even without the wallet with windy thing


----------



## Pipe (May 20, 2011)

we need more updates


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 20, 2011)

Let's ignore this bullshit powerlevels talk and focus on Hussie's fuckhuge Formspring response.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2011)

links are nice. Not that they're needed, it's just nice


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 20, 2011)

'X-Men: First Class' Character Trailers - Banshee, Havok, And Beast!


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2011)

> So older trolls keep their lusii, instead of abandoning them?
> 
> Yes. Unless the lusus is killed, or any number of things that could happen to separate them.
> 
> But ideally, the lusus stays for life, and as was implied may even play a role in the troll's profession, as a mount or such.



This puts sea horse dad on a whole new prespective


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 20, 2011)

Eridan is the guy who tries to pick up chicks based on his sweet ride.

And fails. Repeatedly.


----------



## Banhammer (May 20, 2011)

because technically he's bringing his mom out on a date.

Anyway, I wonder how the Gamzee Capricorn dad relationship went


----------



## Pipe (May 20, 2011)

lol I remember seeing that on /co/


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 20, 2011)

Uncle Dualscar and Sea Horse dad giving dat whale advice


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (May 20, 2011)

bowlkat


----------



## WhoElse (May 20, 2011)

Seagoat-dad is still a piece of shit, Dragon-mom is boring, Spider-mom is a fat bitch, Horror-mom is emotionally unstable, Crab-dad is a lame rage-o-holic, Bicyclops-dad is bipolar, Cat-mom is a weirdo, Author looks gross, Aeries-mom is dead, Tinker-bull is a fairy, and Mother-Grub is over-religious.

Seahorse dad is the perfect parent.


----------



## Pipe (May 20, 2011)

To bad eridan isnt seahorse dad


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2011)

Seahorse Dad is the best .


----------



## Zoidberg (May 20, 2011)

Eridan simply didn't live up to his standards.


----------



## Pipe (May 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Seahorse Dad is the best .



Maybe he was the best dad, but eridan wasnt the best son


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2011)

Eridan will make seahorse dad proud .


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

Too bad he's dead.


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

I half expected him to make something of himself.


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

Too bad he split at the very last moment.


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

Guess he just couldn't make the cut.


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

I'm certain he wwill forevver be divvided on wwhether he did the best he could.


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

To put it bluntly, eridan got chainsawed in two and his arc in the story is over.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 20, 2011)

Human Seahorse Dad is Uncle Dualscar tier


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> To put it bluntly, eridan got chainsawed in two and his arc in the story is over.



We will see about that .


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

We did in fact, three parts to be specific. His legs, torso and head.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> We will see about that .



Plat seahorse dad is giving important instructions don't feed into the non believer


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]z07MMlFqGvQ[/YOUTUBE]post any and all reactions


----------



## Zoidberg (May 20, 2011)

So human Seahorse Dad is either a hipster or a kamen rider. Huh.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 20, 2011)

All arguments are now invalid


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

My eyes, I have no words. It's just so beautiful


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> My eyes, I have no words. It's just so beautiful



yeah, that guy's reaction to Smallville's finale was something else


----------



## zenieth (May 20, 2011)

talking about the picture


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> All arguments are now invalid



YES YES YES YES

THIS IS DOPE


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 20, 2011)

AMERICA THE BEAUTIFUL


----------



## SageMaster (May 20, 2011)

I really liked Smallville in its earlier seasons.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> All arguments are now invalid



This will never stop being the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Also that guy is really really happy .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 21, 2011)

10 years of happiness expressed in six minutes

it is remarkable


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Man I wish I could be that happy about something .

Even if Eridan and Dualscar rode out of the afterlife and punched LE in the dick I couldn't even get a fraction of the joy that guy had.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 21, 2011)

I am convinced that man was possessed by a demon who happened to be a Smallville fan

it's the only explanation


----------



## WhoElse (May 21, 2011)

I will react to double Small-Ville all the way with science.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYKfZzk4MOQ[/YOUTUBE]

This explains Time Shenanigans.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 21, 2011)

Speaking of time shenanigans, I'm writing a book on that this summer.


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2011)

Are you really? Because I can help.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 21, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I am convinced that man was possessed by a demon who happened to be a Smallville fan
> 
> it's the only explanation



The man clearly obtained true happiness. By becoming one with the thing he loves most. By that I mean he fucked the TV violently as he watched.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 21, 2011)

so it was mike


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I am convinced that man was possessed by a demon who happened to be a Smallville fan
> 
> it's the only explanation



oh that reminds.
Supernatural Finale :33


----------



## noobthemusical (May 21, 2011)

Explains so much.

Also did I ever tell you your avi could make a good reaction pic.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

*Gets copy of SBURB*

*Waits for Apocalypse to come so I can enter the medium*

*Apocalypse doesn't come*

Rapture I am dissapoint


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2011)

Oh, that's right, the end of all things is coming later tonight.

Everyone have their bunkers and/or holy books ready?


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

It was supposed to happen 12 hours ago.

Rapture I am dissapoint.


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2011)

No, you idiot, it's 6:00 PM.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

No you dumb homo tool it was supposed to happen at 11 PM Pacific last night.


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2011)

ARE WE REALLY GOING TO ARGUE ABOUT THIS?


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Yes.

The Rapture is SERIOUS BUSINESS


----------



## SageMaster (May 21, 2011)

lol end of the world prophecies


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2011)

Okay, let's make a gentlemen's wager.

If the righteous ascend above the vagrants by 6:00 PM-wait.

I'll look it up.

Edit:


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

I was looking forward to leading the survivors under the banner of the prince of hope .


----------



## Cadrien (May 21, 2011)

Rose is Dark Magician Girl.
All you arguments are now invalid.


----------



## WhoElse (May 21, 2011)

Aw crap, I was looking foward to alchemizing weapons and then dying several times only to come back a bit later.


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2011)

I had my kernelsprite all planned out and everything.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Okay, let's make a gentlemen's wager.
> 
> If the righteous ascend above the vagrants by 6:00 PM-wait.
> 
> ...


May twenty first at 18 o'clock huh
wait
May
21
at 6 pm
21 at 6
6 of the 21
621




612


*HUSSSSIIIIIE *


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2011)

Dear.

God.


----------



## Non Serviam (May 21, 2011)

Update just now!!!



*Spoiler*: __ 




[8^y]


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 21, 2011)

8^y



lol


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Compelling, but not particularly challenging

And thus Homestuck was saved from self mutilation.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 21, 2011)

Lol who was the one that called Rose using DMK thorns


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 21, 2011)

I wonder if DMK can be classified as a horror terror


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Time for us to transition to a still dead john, then transition to the still coolest cool kid.


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2011)

Where are y'all getting DMK in this update?

Edit: 250th woo.


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2011)

IT KEEPS HAPPENING!


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Where are y'all getting DMK in this update?



The big ass thorn bushes


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2011)

Man, ALL horrorterrors have those. It very may well be Fthulu.


----------



## brolmes (May 21, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (May 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Man, ALL horrorterrors have those. It very may well be Fthulu.



Stop over analyzing it


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> so it was mike



now it's confirmed he does anything with a circuit when no one is watching


----------



## SageMaster (May 21, 2011)

I love SBAHJ jokes.


----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2011)

So everyone not dead?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 21, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I love SBAHJ jokes.



anyone who doesn't love SBAHJ jokes is a soulless person that I'd want nothing to do with


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 21, 2011)

Scratch trolling hard


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> So everyone not dead?



there's still half an hour here


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2011)

6:52 for me. No sign of the Messiah.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

You rang ?


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2011)

OH HA HA HA.

But seriously, either the whole thing's a flub, or Judgement Day goes by Pacific Standard Time.

We all know which is more plausible.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

People forever ignoring my message of hope.

Cassandra Syndrome get .


----------



## Crossbow (May 21, 2011)

I didn't ignore it, I mocked it.

That counts, right?


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

I wish it did .


----------



## brolmes (May 21, 2011)

i just realised jack is looking straight up rose's skirt and felt that it would be out of character to not point out that i had realised it

so there



Platinum said:


> People forever ignoring my message of hope.
> 
> Cassandra Syndrome get .



overwhelmed as one would be, placed in plat's position, such a heavy burden now to be the one  

born to bear and read to all, the details of our ending, to write it down for all the world to see 

but plat forget his pen 

shit the bed again 

typical


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> OH HA HA HA.
> 
> But seriously, either the whole thing's a flub, or Judgement Day goes by Pacific Standard Time.
> 
> We all know which is more plausible.



Either way I'm too metal for Heaven. \m/


----------



## Banhammer (May 21, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> now it's confirmed he does anything with a circuit when no one is watching



Inferior whelp. If no one's watching then what's the point of it?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCt2nZF2nLk[/YOUTUBE]

felt relevant, was gonna post on facebook buuuut didn't want people thinking I was nerdy


----------



## Pipe (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2011)

9:45 EST and the world has yet to end.

I am disappoint.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 21, 2011)

I wish this was wallpaper sized


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2011)

Guys want me to upload the song to youtube?


----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2011)

Do you even have to ask?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *Gets copy of SBURB*
> 
> *Waits for Apocalypse to come so I can enter the medium*
> 
> ...





WhoElse said:


> Aw crap, I was looking foward to alchemizing weapons and then dying several times only to come back a bit later.





Crossbow said:


> I had my kernelsprite all planned out and everything.



You guys think you have it bad I already murdered one of my friends preemptively just incase.


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Was this friend Cubey?

If so you did a great service to society, if not I would suggest you get a lawyer.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Do you even have to ask?



Not really. Cuz I went ahead and started doing so anyway.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 21, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i just realised jack is looking straight up rose's skirt and felt that it would be out of character to not point out that i had realised it



Jack likes his women human, and underage.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Was this friend Cubey?
> 
> If so you did a great service to society, if not I would suggest you get a lawyer.



I dunno man can I sell the whole, well I thought having a ghost teammate would help us win?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Jack likes his women human, and underage.



OH GOG I just thought of what saying Jack is totally gonna rape Rose in this fight means.

Rose NOOOO!


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2011)

come in find cubey level posts


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 21, 2011)

shake my head walk out again


----------



## brolmes (May 21, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Jack likes his women human, and underage.



apparently this is the case for all beings with first guardian powers


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Oh wow.

This is below bucket tier.


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2011)

got to give rose props, she's done better than basically everybody against jack.


----------



## brolmes (May 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> This is below bucket tier.



it's canon

scratch was hitting on rose and creeping her out

bec was madly in love with jade and passed these feelings on to jack

now jack's looking up rose's skirt

it's just a fact of life, all girls are young to fg's, so apparently they don't discriminate


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRifQw41qMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 21, 2011)

Gespenst said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRifQw41qMI[/YOUTUBE]



well hey, this saved the thread


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2011)

this is nearing sunny ruining space jam tier


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> got to give rose props, she's done better than basically everybody against jack.



Do you want the wrath of Homestuck apon you ?


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Okay guys seriously.

Shit is getting ridiculously illegal in this bitch.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 21, 2011)

if only tags were still available

I'd tag this bitch with "things that make me drink"

yes I would blatantly steal that


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2011)

homestuck can go be a dunkass all he likes


----------



## brolmes (May 21, 2011)

he told her about STARES






UP HER SKIRT


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

*That is IT.

EVERYBODY OUT.

I am DEAD SERIOUS.*​


----------



## zenieth (May 21, 2011)

stares... into the crystal ball...

You're quite the sand fagget you know, HS.


----------



## brolmes (May 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *That is IT.
> 
> EVERYBODY OUT.
> 
> I am DEAD SERIOUS.*​


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> stares... into the crystal ball...
> 
> You're quite the sand fagget you know, HS.



I honestly like how Sunny never knew about the origins of the sand faget insult until Sage (I think it was Sage) told him


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 21, 2011)

On that note I'd like to ask , how many people really read the Homestuck RP ?


----------



## Platinum (May 21, 2011)

Which is completely hilarious.


----------



## zenieth (May 22, 2011)

been a while but i check it occasionally.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> On that note I'd like to ask , how many people really read the Homestuck RP ?



also, depending on how things go down along the line (waaaaaayyyy down along the line, this shit will take a long while to get to that point if we even plan on doing it), we might have extra spots for some of you people


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 22, 2011)

I don't


----------



## zenieth (May 22, 2011)

best rp master


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I don't



O we know


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 22, 2011)

I just looked at my posts in the RP and the post I made on 2/18 was followed by a post on 4/20

that's more than a month's gap, probably the hugest one I've ever had lol


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 22, 2011)

I still did logs and shit though, but fuck, I was a bit surprised by that


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 22, 2011)

We need a popularity poll


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 22, 2011)

it's easy to figure out who's last place


----------



## geG (May 22, 2011)

IT KEEPS HAPPENING


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 22, 2011)

infinite welp requiem


----------



## SageMaster (May 22, 2011)

Homosuck 



Crimson Dragoon said:


> I honestly like how Sunny never knew about the origins of the sand faget insult until Sage (I think it was Sage) told him



Yeah, I remember that. 

That's Sunny for you.



KizaruTachio said:


> On that note I'd like to ask , how many people really read the Homestuck RP ?



lol


----------



## brolmes (May 22, 2011)

edit: that reminds me, what happened to stroev?


----------



## Platinum (May 22, 2011)

God damn it Hussie's computer.

Looks like he has another one that needs to be taken out behind the barn.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 22, 2011)

Hussies computer for Final Villain.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 22, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Homosuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing logs while drunk. Like a boss. 

The most recent one I did with Zoid, I did while mildly inebriated too. Since I was doing it at the pub after having some drinks.


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2011)

I've been meaning to read it, but I can't find it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Doing logs while drunk. Like a boss.
> 
> The most recent one I did with Zoid, I did while mildly inebriated too. Since I was doing it at the pub after having some drinks.



you were roleplaying on an internet forum while at the pub...


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

It's europe. Don't judge


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2011)

Wait, Sunny is in Europe? What is he, British?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 22, 2011)

He's in Euro.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

I assumed it was europe when he said pub. If I'm wrong, then WTF sunny, wtf?


----------



## geG (May 22, 2011)

Sunny is not European lol


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

Geg said:


> Sunny is not European lol



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpFlR5t4WGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2011)

So is he a non-Euro who is IN  Europe, or what?


----------



## zenieth (May 22, 2011)

quickest answer he's terrible


----------



## SageMaster (May 22, 2011)

even quickest answer is who cares


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 22, 2011)

Sunny is European  he's like British or something.


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2011)

I figured he was British. It explains everything.


Okay, mostly the Doctor Who set, but still.

It explains a lot.


----------



## Cadrien (May 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> God damn it Hussie's computer.
> 
> Looks like he has another one that needs to be taken out behind the barn.





> andrewhussie andrewhussie
> buying a new one wont fix it this time, its software probs.


Not the computer itself this time


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2011)

How would getting a new computer _NOT _fix software problems?

Also, where's the RP?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 22, 2011)

Starts to pick up in the middle pages , like page 4


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2011)

I was just about to say "Never mind I found it with a quick Google of 'sfandgt homestuck' and followed it.", but thanks for caring.

I mean that.

*atempts to rep*

*must spread*

SON OF A BITCH.

Edit: Going through, I can't take Sage seriously w/ the boobies set.


----------



## SageMaster (May 22, 2011)

Boobs are meant to be taken seriously, bro.


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2011)

But your character is a male footballer and I keep thinking he looks like... that.


----------



## SageMaster (May 22, 2011)

A SEXY MALE FOOTBALLER


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 22, 2011)

I'm making sprites of everyones char eventually.


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> A SEXY MALE FOOTBALLER



...What am I expected to say to that?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> you were roleplaying on an internet forum while at the pub...


Grandmum's place didn't have internets and the only other internets is leeching off a neighbor who is only in range when sitting in the car.

But its slow so for big downloads, I go to the pub. (which has fastish wifi)

So yeah, when I was into my second hour of binge downloading and onto my 3rd pint, sure I roleplayed 


Crossbow said:


> Wait, Sunny is in Europe? What is he, British?


I am American.

But British ancestry.

And staying in ye olde England for the month


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2011)

Alright, Sunny's story checks out perfectly. I hope nobody else... else's?... nationality is brought into question.

In the RP, I'm reading Zoidberg as Steven Hawking's voice.

Edit: I have achieved the sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Sunny was clearly drunk as shit.


----------



## Banhammer (May 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> And staying in ye olde England for the month



Told ya. Europe doesn't count


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 22, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Boobs are meant to be taken seriously, bro.



When your right , your right.


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2011)

Holy shit, KT. 

I swear, if I wake up and alla you numbskulls have boob-sets, I will go postal.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 22, 2011)

Who doesn't like boobs ?


----------



## SageMaster (May 22, 2011)

BOOBS SETS WOULD BE WELCOMED


----------



## SageMaster (May 23, 2011)

Emperor's new groove is a god tier movie.


----------



## WhoElse (May 23, 2011)

"Now that you've got some space in your SYLLADEX to work with, you figure you might as well start squandering it immediately.

Ordinarily this ridiculous book would be way too heavy to carry around in any practical way. You guess maybe this is one respect in which the cards present some convenience."

I was just re-reading homestuck and I realized it wouldn't have mattered how heavy the car was, anyone could have carried the wallet without any problem... except Tavros.

Why can't I sleep.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 23, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> *Why can't I sleep*.



You don't have a boob set yet


----------



## noobthemusical (May 23, 2011)

Fap then sleep.


----------



## Crossbow (May 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Fap then sleep.



Proven to work.

Also I can't tell KT and Sage apart anymore.


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2011)

sleep then fap


----------



## noobthemusical (May 23, 2011)

Fap then fap.

Build endurance


----------



## shit (May 23, 2011)

the bar is a great place to do nerdy internet things


----------



## Pipe (May 23, 2011)

Are you at a bar and browsing nf?


----------



## shit (May 23, 2011)

no, I'm on lunch break browsing NF
but this thread is a great one to browse on my phone at the bar
tho I rarely post on my phone, but if I had a better phone I'd go to the bar more often


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2011)

a bar is a great place to fap


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2011)

I just realize that makes it officially bucket tier again. Graph strikes again


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 23, 2011)

And I didn't even have anything to do with it 

Also Sburb RPers, I propose no updates until I get back to the US. My computer crapped out and until I can get it repaired, I can't really do shit.

Dad's netbook is too weak for Photoshop. 

I had though finished shooping my consort. Was pretty cool looking nakker too.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2011)

dammit sunny, you're supposed to be over there pushing our culture onto those brits, not becoming assimilated and then pushing their culture back on us


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> And I didn't even have anything to do with it
> 
> Also Sburb RPers, I propose no updates until I get back to the US. My computer crapped out and until I can get it repaired, I can't really do shit.
> 
> ...



I would appreciate a break as well got exams this week and possibly  next week too .


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 23, 2011)

Shit, you have to sometime get yourself a bottle of Heinz Salad Cream.



Best fucking condiment you'll ever taste.

I got it myself occasionally here in the US at Super Walmarts and supermarkets with an ethnic section beyond just mexican crap.

Try it my friend. If god was real and had semen, that's what it'd taste like.


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2011)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Shit, you have to sometime get yourself a bottle of Heinz Salad Cream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RemChu said:


> *Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*



Is their any thing else to say ? 

Well since we're at it might as well post hentai 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## brolmes (May 23, 2011)

sunny should fill a bucket with salad cream and post the video just to finish off the thread forever and get rid of all the whiney ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

then all that will remain here is creeps and goons

seperate the wheat from the chaff


----------



## Crossbow (May 23, 2011)

"See, you wanna keep us. We're the chaff."

"No, you mean we're the wheat."

"Why would you want to be wheat?"

"WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU WAN-"

"Look, how about I'll be chaff and you be wheat."


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 23, 2011)

I am ashamed to know each and every one of you.


----------



## Crossbow (May 23, 2011)

I have never cotributed to bucket tier. How may people can say that?


----------



## Crossbow (May 23, 2011)

Fiesta Nepeta is vertexual in quality. What are you talking about?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MTuhuon1j6U[/YOUTUBE]quality has now increased


----------



## brolmes (May 23, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]MTuhuon1j6U[/YOUTUBE]quality has now increased



i'm the bucket in your thread


----------



## Cadrien (May 23, 2011)




----------



## shit (May 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Shit, you have to sometime get yourself a bottle of Heinz Salad Cream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how can I say no to this
you show me a man that wouldn't give God a blowjob, I'll show you an ungrateful piece of shit


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0HS15EjSWc[/YOUTUBE]

Now the quality is REALLY improved.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 23, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I am ashamed to know each and every one of you.


----------



## Platinum (May 23, 2011)

You guys are turrible .


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2011)

shit said:


> how can I say no to this
> you show me a man that wouldn't give God a blowjob, I'll show you an ungrateful piece of shit


I know right? Creating the universe and all, giving head is the least you could do.

Also its funny watching the morning shows and with Obama coming over here, seeing the britfag opinion of him and the US.

And my best analysis would be that they're like a wife who had been beaten by their ex (Bush) and they're still kinda worried that the new husband will do the same. They still flinch.


----------



## Banhammer (May 24, 2011)

shit said:


> how can I say no to this
> you show me a man that wouldn't give God a blowjob, I'll show you an ungrateful piece of shit



'sigged :davestrider:


----------



## Crossbow (May 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also its funny watching the morning shows and with Obama coming over here, seeing the britfag opinion of him and the US.
> 
> And my best analysis would be that they're like a wife who had been beaten by their ex (Bush) and they're still kinda worried that the new husband will do the same. They still flinch.



I remember yesterday's visit to Dublin on the news. It was apparently a big deal.


----------



## shit (May 24, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2011)

Will hopefully have a sign up thread for an mspa game up today.

So look for it .


----------



## shit (May 24, 2011)

hamina hamina hamina


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2011)

Put that in the porn dump thread so you aren't banned Shit.


----------



## shit (May 24, 2011)

I can't believe I'd get banned for that


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2011)

Wet tshirt where you can see nipple? Yup.

Unfortunately.


----------



## shit (May 24, 2011)

well just in case
but I'm asking the staff about that


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2011)

Role list.

Will post the thread later on today.


----------



## shit (May 24, 2011)

look what I made


----------



## noobthemusical (May 24, 2011)

shit said:


> hamina hamina hamina



I'd hit that so hard.





Also Plat you should have given John hard to kill or something similar I mean he dies a lot but keeps coming back.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 24, 2011)

Tavros = Hermit Purple makes to much sense


----------



## zenieth (May 24, 2011)

This is what the mspa discussion is.


----------



## Cadrien (May 24, 2011)

Hey, it's better than Bucket-tier


----------



## SageMaster (May 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I know right? Creating the universe and all, giving head is the least you could do.





I'm out of this thread.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2011)

Hey Shit, your nipples thread has been moved, I presume to the SCR, do let me know how that goes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 24, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I'm out of this thread.



don't go sage


----------



## Cadrien (May 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pipe (May 24, 2011)

Pony shit


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2011)

AH My Little Pony?

Not sure if want.


----------



## Cadrien (May 24, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Pony shit


Get over it Pipe 

And no, you don't want, Sunny. I do not want to see another quality thing sullied by you


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2011)

My sully is an overflowing bucket.

It pretty much gets on everything.

Including you.


----------



## Cadrien (May 24, 2011)

Impossible. I am forever wearing the overcoat of quality which repels and rejects any terribleness it encounters.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CDoh2qR_jX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (May 24, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (May 24, 2011)

Blazblue pfffft real men play mvc3


----------



## brolmes (May 24, 2011)

real men play stalker

and i see talk of ponies so i'm not reading the previous pages


----------



## Cadrien (May 24, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (May 24, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> [YOUTUBE]CDoh2qR_jX4[/YOUTUBE]



perfect purge video


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 24, 2011)

so beautiful


----------



## brolmes (May 24, 2011)

Cadrien said:


>



my face just imploded


----------



## Cadrien (May 24, 2011)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH 
HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2011)

I haven't been to his formspring lately, so is the current inactivity due to Hussie doing stuff irl or the prelude to a flash? Your life depends on the answer.


----------



## Sylar (May 24, 2011)

Computer problems actually.


----------



## Ishamael (May 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Blazblue pfffft real men play mvc3


So real men like extremely easy combos


----------



## Crossbow (May 24, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Your life depends on the answer.



I read this as "The answer depends on YOUR life."


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2011)

MSPA rewires readers' brains. This was published in the most recent journal from the ASSC (Association for the Scientific Study of Consciousness).


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 24, 2011)

Arishem said:


> MSPA rewires readers' brains. This was published in the most recent journal from the ASSC (Association for the Scientific Study of Consciousness).



A link would be nice


----------



## WhoElse (May 24, 2011)

I'm back from sleeping for three days, and then dying on Prospit. It looks as if were all are descending into madness... with ponies. I still haven't decided to check out MLP maybe my eyes aren't prepared for what I will see. Answers, now.

Update= Slime Pie
Gamzee= Troll Jesus and MSPA fans (Jesus is a Capricorn, scientist say he isn't, miracles say he is.)

So in conclusion we are all Troll Jesus, or at least us Capricorns... Okay enough Gamzee from me.


----------



## shit (May 24, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey Shit, your nipples thread has been moved, I presume to the SCR, do let me know how that goes.



oh weird, what does that mean, only me and staff can see it?

basically they told me it's against the rules, but only spy will speak directly to me

I told them I disapproved and called them mamas boys and I think that's basically the end of it


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2011)

Join fagets.


----------



## Crossbow (May 24, 2011)

Don't care for mafia games.


----------



## Pipe (May 24, 2011)

Wasn't Jesus supposed to be represent by pisces?


----------



## WhoElse (May 24, 2011)

I dunno lol.


----------



## Cadrien (May 24, 2011)

Wait really? Ahahahaha! As a Pisces I will begin a new era!


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 24, 2011)

Somebody made a real sopor pie on the MSPA forums 



> *ALTERNATE RECIPE!* This one looks closer to canon, and tastes great too!
> (By ohman)
> Click to see recipe and pictures!
> 
> ...




Edit: also this


----------



## Zoidberg (May 24, 2011)

Sounds delicious


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2011)

That is fucking magical.


----------



## Waveblade (May 24, 2011)

I like the new Portal sets guys.

EDIT: Delicious pie.


----------



## Pipe (May 24, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> I like the new Portal sets guys.
> 
> EDIT: Delicious pie.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (May 24, 2011)

Link removed

Tumblr always seems to bring up something that makes me laugh. I'm tempted to use the motherfucking tombraider picture as my sig.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Join fagets.



I still have no idea how to play. I mean I even read the rules of other Mafia's and still don't understand. Not even gonna try to understand at this point.


----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I still have no idea how to play. I mean I even read the rules of other Mafia's and still don't understand. Not even gonna try to understand at this point.



it's pretty straightforward, just kind of hard

you just try to figure out if someone's acting innocent or guilty.. then you try to get them killed.. sometimes you're right and sometimes you're wrong

it's a bit easier once you get more familiar with the other douchebags who play and can "read" them a little better, and also get used to the kind of signs they usually look for in other people when they're hunting for the mafia


----------



## noobthemusical (May 25, 2011)

How does one act guilty or innocent?


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Well you don't want to act guilty .


----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

usually the innocent looking people are the ones that seem to have the town's interests in mind and are trying to hunt the mafia, without it looking like an act

the guilty looking ones are usually the ones who try to keep a low profile or defend certain people too much

mostly you just need to get used to the other people who are playing though, they act in subtly different ways when they're mafia or town, and after a little while you can pick up on the different things that give different people away.. like some people who are mafia will be trying way too hard to look like town, when normally as town they don't try so hard... while some people are inactive as mafia but really active as town... etc.

plus they all look for different signs when they're hunting the mafia, and when they accuse people of being suspicious for certain reasons you can take notice of the suspicious things that each of them have been looking for, when they point them out... and then like, try not to do the things that you can see they're looking for

i don't know why i'm giving advice, i'm not even good at the game


----------



## SageMaster (May 25, 2011)

*attempts to make thread awesome again*


----------



## noobthemusical (May 25, 2011)

Yeah but how does interaction go? I mean do we post openly in the thread or what.

Also @Sage

SLOWPOKE.jpeg


----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah but how does interaction go? I mean do we post openly in the thread or what.
> 
> Also @Sage
> 
> SLOWPOKE.jpeg



both teams post in the thread, but the mafia has to try and blend in with the town posters 

the mafia can also communicate with each other through pm's

the town can't talk to anyone outside the thread

everyone stops talking in the thread during the night phase, but the mafia can still talk to each other in private


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

'X-Men: First Class' Character Trailers - Banshee, Havok, And Beast!


----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> 'X-Men: First Class' Character Trailers - Banshee, Havok, And Beast!



"And it doesn't really help that it's a fairly delicate part of the story where the point is to wrap up a lot complex stuff in some kind of sensible way"

so its confirmed that this fight spawns the rift that lets jack slip through

i was thinking that might happen, when i saw the horrorterrors themselves in the background of the fight

i guess whatever kind of channel is allowing rose to be connected to them is also a channel that allows jack to warp through it

meh i suppose it's pointless trying to second guess hussie though


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

No I think he means more that this is just wrapping up the act.


----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

hmm i suppose i just have the scratch on my brain


----------



## Zoidberg (May 25, 2011)

Well that was an underwhelming update.


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Update.

Rose .

No don't conksucker homestuck is feeling happy about now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 25, 2011)

John revived Rose died.

Slightly upset all the same, he better get her that kiss of life


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 25, 2011)

So future John isn't alpha John ?


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Though this just goes to show you that Rose vs Eridan is inevitable .


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 25, 2011)

Oops re-read sorry


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Hope vs Grimdark place your bets people .


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 25, 2011)

I love how Doc Scratch pretty much just said Lol, Platinum is a retard.


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

I didn't deny he was going to revive sunny.

I thought it was going to be different.

But whatever you were right this time.

I can admit I was wrong, see here this is me doing it.


----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Update.
> 
> Rose .
> 
> No don't conksucker homestuck is feeling happy about now.





i like rose.. ehh maybe if there had been a flash or something i would be all hyped and insensitive to all your woes, but we didn't even get a gif

i am more interested in this shit about how we may not have been following the alpha timeline 

i hope terezi is revisited in the resolution of whatever this conundrum is

why am i talking like that



			
				Platinum said:
			
		

> Hope vs Grimdark place your bets people .



in her dream bubble rose is the tentacle rapist, it's her

tentacletherapist will rape as it has been ordained

even when dead she will be kicking back with the horrorterrors just like feferi, catching a few rays from the green sun

relaxed

if anything eridan will join the order of the secret wizard or something and take orders passed down from rose


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

In Eridan's dreambubble he is the plumpthroat, it's him.

The tower of hope power, too sweet to be sour.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 25, 2011)

Poor Rose

I want to see her mangled corpse.

And John's reaction.


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

I do wish that Hussie would of taken time to flashify this. 

I could of waited, it feels a bit anti climatic like this.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 25, 2011)

Its just like EoA5A1

A case of ok, lets get on with it


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 25, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

well the alternate timeline reference probably means this stuff's not that important anyway

he did say in his formspring that he kind of lost his momentum with the story here though


and you have the nerve to talk about being ashamed to know us


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Homestuck knows he wants one.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 25, 2011)

He also can't read.

What Scratch meant by alternate timeline is that there is no way in the main timeline that John, hero of the story, would be dead here.

Quit derping.


----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> He also can't read.
> 
> What Scratch meant by alternate timeline is that there is no way in the main timeline that John, hero of the story, would be dead here.
> 
> Quit derping.


i know that's what he meant, but i'm still allowed to consider other implied eventualities if platinum can go on about his shit with eridan fighting rose 

jesus it's like you're sporting hemorrhoids or something


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

God I feel dumb .

Though I thought John would resurrect some other way in the afterlife, not like I thought he wouldn't be back.


----------



## Crossbow (May 25, 2011)

I am pretty sure I called this, guys.



Crossbow said:


> Theory: Rose gets killed, Jack leaves, John respawns and corpsmooches her.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 25, 2011)

I hope John flies her to her quest bed before she well and truly dies.


----------



## Crossbow (May 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I hope John flies her to her quest bed before she well and truly dies.



We already HAVE a Hero of Light. Jade and Gamzee are the only options.

Also, fuck it, how do I sign up for the game?


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2011)

needs more glowing lesbians


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> perfect purge video



yes, yes it is


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> needs more glowing lesbians


If there's one single undeniable truth in the world, about the world and everything in it, it is this.


----------



## Crossbow (May 25, 2011)

How do I sign up for the mafia thing, do I just post in the thread and that's it?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 25, 2011)

yes 10char


----------



## Crossbow (May 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> yes 10char



Thanks. And also: clever.

Am I allowed to suggest more roles?


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Damn it this update just feels like Hussie is belittling me .


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Also Jesus Fuck that is one broken hammer .

Zillywhoo + Crosshairs + Doomsday Dice Cascader.


----------



## SageMaster (May 25, 2011)

Should I search the thread when Platinum said John died like a hero and people like me and Sunny told him he was wrong?

SUNNY WAS RIGHT AND YOU WERE WRONG.


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Shut up Sage I already admitted sunny was right.



I wonder if I can find some bullshit symbolic meaning in John using a weapon that is combined with his, Eridan's and Vriska's


----------



## Crossbow (May 25, 2011)

I GUESS I can see the Ahab's Crosshairs, but I can't imagine how.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 25, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I GUESS I can see the Ahab's Crosshairs, but I can't imagine how.



Jade threw it out the window and vriska probably sent him a code for the Dice thingy


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I GUESS I can see the Ahab's Crosshairs, but I can't imagine how.



It has the same color scheme and handle. It's obviously ahab's crosshairs.

He most likely found it on jade's planet.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 25, 2011)

^Lol ninja'd


----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

they could have found the bunny's crosshairs too possibly, jade didn't give enough of a shit about that weapon to give it to anyone

also i wonder if the events that unfold after resetting the beat mesa still count as being in the same timeline as the things that happened before the reset


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

No. Jade said "if it's meant to do something i'll just throw it out and it will get there some how"

Guess what? 

It did.


----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

wait that's really fucking weird

earlier in the story jade was working so hard to do all this weird time shit to get that armed bunny delivered through rain sleet or snow, and time and space

yet when eridan gives her the gun later she thinks it's worthless garbage not worth keeping at all or sharing with anyone? shouldn't she have recognised it as being worth keeping? otherwise why would she help deliver it in the first place

and yeah she realised it would get where it was going but still, my mind is too small to cope with this shit


----------



## Crossbow (May 25, 2011)

Is it:

Eridan > Jade > John > Bunny

OR

Eridan > Jade > Bunny > John

I'm not sure.


----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

now i'm even more confused... what?

oh right the order it got passed on


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> wait that's really fucking weird
> 
> earlier in the story jade was working so hard to do all this weird time shit to get that armed bunny delivered through rain sleet or snow, and time and space
> 
> ...



GG: hmmmm
GG: then maybe that is how this heirloom should work
CA: wwhat do you mean
GG: well i dont want to use it!
CA: aww man come on
GG: so ill just dump it outside the house with the trash
GG: and if it is fated to find my penpal one day then so be it!
CA: god damn it
CA: its like you people go out of your wway to think a howw to disrespect me 

Jade was an ungrateful shit, that's all you need to know .


----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

that just seems so out of character

she spent the whole first part of the story trying to sort out that package, then it just doesn't matter enough to even look after the parts, like put it in a closet or something jesus

eridan must seriously come across as such a creepy douchebag if she wanted to get rid of his gift SO badly


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2011)

Oh god the blood on that needlekind.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 25, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> that just seems so out of character
> 
> she spent the whole first part of the story trying to sort out that package, then it just doesn't matter enough to even look after the parts, like put it in a closet or something jesus
> 
> eridan must seriously come across as such a creepy douchebag if she wanted to get rid of his gift SO badly



This deserves the original Giogio


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This deserves the original Giogio



and right click saved.


----------



## Crossbow (May 25, 2011)

I'm still curious about the order of things.


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> that just seems so out of character
> 
> she spent the whole first part of the story trying to sort out that package, then it just doesn't matter enough to even look after the parts, like put it in a closet or something jesus
> 
> eridan must seriously come across as such a creepy douchebag if she wanted to get rid of his gift SO badly



Well he wanted to give her the weapon and she was sort of a bitch to him.

It's not eridan's fault Jade felt like being an asshole .


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Eridan was basically like "take this weapon and I won't talk to you again if that's what you want."  and then jade is like "oh sure this is the ultimate rifle and can help me a shit load but fuck you i'm throwing it in the trash."

As i said ungrateful asshole .


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2011)

Who isn't an asshole to Eridan? Oh yeah Kanaya...

Look how that turned out.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 25, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Who isn't an asshole to Eridan? Oh yeah Kanaya...
> 
> Look how that turned out.



Even I will admit that was funny


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Hey Eridan made her a vampire .


----------



## brolmes (May 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This deserves the original Giogio



i don't see why

it was completely out of character to be so irresponsible with the stuff she'd worked so hard to deliver before, even when assuming everything would be fine no matter what, she'd still put it somewhere safer than just out the window


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2011)

And she made him a wand. They're even


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

A wand that was a useless piece of shit .


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2011)

He thought it was the best thing ever


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2011)

Yeah but it was still a useless piece of shit .


----------



## zenieth (May 25, 2011)

it's the thought that counts


----------



## Pipe (May 26, 2011)

Rose is dead 

Well at least John has a new hammer.


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2011)

Looks similar to Zillhoofag. 

Man can't believe John didn't die a heroic death. Pure bull shit here. Eh its a comic, so this was predictable.

I'm happy John is alive but more angry I was wrong.


----------



## Sylar (May 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah but it was still a useless piece of shit .



And what does that say about Eridan's tastes?


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2011)

Sylar said:


> And what does that say about Eridan's tastes?



The same thing Rose's wands say about her taste as well I guess .


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2011)

So what do you guys want to name this new hammer?

Ahab's Dicehammer?

The Warhair's of Vriskywhoo?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 26, 2011)

I can't get over that fucking hammer.

It's glorious.

I want more alchemy forever.


----------



## brolmes (May 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So what do you guys want to name this new hammer?
> 
> Ahab's Dicehammer?
> 
> The Warhair's of Vriskywhoo?



the crosshammer of wardoom

or the doomwar crosscader

it is a hammer crossed with a bunch of shit so probably the first one, but the second one rolls off the tongue more easily


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2011)

Update.

John confirmed to die in the scratch ?


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2011)

And scratch apparently confirming that Vriska is still a huge bitch.


----------



## brolmes (May 26, 2011)

fuck that's awesome

but, his mentor's mentor's mentor...

isn't it just mentor's mentor? vriska is john's mentor, scratch is hers...

what am i missing this time?



Platinum said:


> And scratch apparently confirming that Vriska is still a huge bitch.



well he is kind of biased


----------



## Platinum (May 26, 2011)

Perhaps Scratch is referring to mindfang?

Fuck if I know otherwise.


----------



## brolmes (May 26, 2011)

well i thought maybe he meant that, but he still mentored vriska personally, so even if mindfang was an extra mentor in the chain she still can't be responsible for watering down scratch's mentory stuff by being the only link between him and vriska, because she wasn't, so mentioning her would be pretty redundant


----------



## noobthemusical (May 26, 2011)

Yay dead Rose body, just like I wanted Hussie does listen to my prayers.


----------



## Crossbow (May 26, 2011)

Anything familiar about that corpse, anyone?


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like Kanaya's.




Anyway, JohnVriska iminent, immediately before  Flip.

Corpse smooch will follow.

The question is: is Dream Rose Grimdark?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 26, 2011)

Fucking hell Hussie, that was mean


----------



## zenieth (May 26, 2011)

hussie, you dirty whore.


----------



## Cadrien (May 26, 2011)

Looks like Rose is still Grimdarked 

I'm suspecting Kanaya parallel at some point.


----------



## SageMaster (May 26, 2011)

WHEATLEY!!!


----------



## Cadrien (May 26, 2011)

Sage slowpoking again


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 26, 2011)

Anyone else notice that the hammer has the symbol of WV and a large needle-like point at the end?


----------



## SageMaster (May 26, 2011)

I didn't know who was wheatley until yesterday. :33


----------



## zenieth (May 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqJ7L0QT58c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2011)

Also, jhon alchemized Wharhammer of Zillyhoo with Ahab's Crosshairs and The Doomsday Cascader FTW


----------



## Crossbow (May 26, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Anyone else notice that the hammer has the symbol of WV and a large needle-like point at the end?



Wv's symbol? Do you mean the Scorpio sybmol?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 26, 2011)

It looks like WV to me D :

And how did everyone come to the conclusion that it was combined with the die?


----------



## zenieth (May 26, 2011)

The dice in the hammer maybe


----------



## shit (May 26, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> well i thought maybe he meant that, but he still mentored vriska personally, so even if mindfang was an extra mentor in the chain she still can't be responsible for watering down scratch's mentory stuff by being the only link between him and vriska, because she wasn't, so mentioning her would be pretty redundant



I was thinking maybe he meant he was nanna's mentor, who mentored dad, who mentored john

double meaning reacharound? that always makes things confusing


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The dice in the hammer maybe



Maybe I'm just having a really off day, but I can't see it.


----------



## WhoElse (May 26, 2011)

It seems like that hammer has the capability to do more damage, considering it's harpoon attachment. I'm not sure. I like the way the Zillyhoo looked more.

Crap guys figure this out, you're the ones I use to decode Hussie's conundrums. Anyways, I got a new recruit today.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 26, 2011)

I kinda want to make a Thresh Prince of Bel-Air parody with the line 'Dice in the Hammer'

But my hands are fucking freezing.


----------



## Cadrien (May 26, 2011)

I would just like to take this time to point you all to


----------



## brolmes (May 26, 2011)

shit said:


> I was thinking maybe he meant he was nanna's mentor, who mentored dad, who mentored john
> 
> double meaning reacharound? that always makes things confusing



that's gone and done it

nanna x scratch is my new otp

explicit fanart is required


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 26, 2011)

*PLAT LOOK AT THIS SHIT *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rogC1b58Bgc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (May 26, 2011)

Seen it ages ago.


----------



## zenieth (May 26, 2011)

Did you forget the sequel?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sc23_2TF1ak&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2011)

Terrible use of Dr Horrible 

The second one. This first one is ok


----------



## zenieth (May 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxoKeq2yHJw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Terrible use of Dr Horrible
> 
> The second one. This first one is ok



Of course one has Eridan alive the other one has him dead of so obviously it'd be better.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2011)

funny. Still alive has plenty of dead eridan and it's amazing


----------



## Crossbow (May 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> funny. Still alive has plenty of dead eridan and it's amazing



That's because it's "Still Alive".


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 26, 2011)

I got this for that Cad ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 26, 2011)

Hussie'in up in this bitch


----------



## Magic (May 26, 2011)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Maybe I'm just having a really off day, but I can't see it.





**


----------



## Cadrien (May 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I got this for that Cad ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> -snip-


----------



## Arishem (May 26, 2011)

John and Rose's blood almost mingling is so romantic. /wrists


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 26, 2011)

Arishem said:


> John and Rose's blood almost mingling is so romantic. /wrists



Almost but not quite. Forever separated. So tragic.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 26, 2011)

very symbolic


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 26, 2011)

Feelings and emotions all up in this bitch


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 26, 2011)

It also looks like they reached their hands out to each other


----------



## brolmes (May 26, 2011)

Arishem said:


> John and Rose's blood almost mingling is so romantic. /wrists



it's like the picture that tv or someone posted with karkat and terezi's goop all mixing together in a bucket while they gave each other a knowing look in the background

it makes the heart skip a beat

i wish i could find that picture again some day


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 26, 2011)

I feel partly responsible for Homestuck's deviancy  Guess I've gotta take him out behind the woodshed after all


----------



## Crossbow (May 26, 2011)

My friends made a card game called Homestuck. They don't read Homestuck, they just wanted to antagonize me.

It's actually pretty fun.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I feel partly responsible for Homestuck's deviancy  Guess I've gotta take him out behind the woodshed after all



Use the knife


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 26, 2011)

it is more personal and satisfying


----------



## brolmes (May 26, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I feel partly responsible for Homestuck's deviancy  Guess I've gotta take him out behind the woodshed after all



TG: man
TG: if i were you i would just take that fucking devilbeast out behind the woodshed and blow its head off 
GG: heheheh!
GG: i dont think i could if i tried!!! 


just wait until i get prototyped


----------



## zenieth (May 26, 2011)

tv you know what you must do.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 26, 2011)

Sorry but awfulsprite is (tm) to a Sunny prototyping.


----------



## brolmes (May 26, 2011)

sunny doesn't hold a monopoly on being terrible

it's a free market


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 26, 2011)

You're a raindrop in the ocean.


----------



## brolmes (May 26, 2011)

you say the sweetest things sometimes

but my red quadrants are full


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 26, 2011)

Homestuck <3 Deviancy

Homestuck <3< Decency


----------



## zenieth (May 26, 2011)

make sure it's a clean cut tv. Also a caim smile is a neccessity


----------



## brolmes (May 26, 2011)

catch the blood and semen in a bucket for old times sake


----------



## Arishem (May 26, 2011)

You don't need to exert yourself that much. Just grab a burlap sack and a gun and you're good to go.


----------



## geG (May 26, 2011)

Formspring:



> *Hussie, just switch to apple. Join the master race*
> 
> But then I would have a whole computer I don't like, instead of just one application!


AW SNAP



> *Is the new album going to be released soon? I am positively excited for it.*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 26, 2011)

FUCK YES EXILES ALBUM IS NEARLY HERE


----------



## Zoidberg (May 26, 2011)

EXILES EXILES EXILES EXILES EXILES EXILES


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 26, 2011)

>Hussie, just switch to apple. Join the master race

>But then I would have a whole computer I don't like, instead of just one application!

Macfag status:
[ ] Not told
[ ] A little told
[ ] Told
[ ] Very told
[x] Stone Told Steve Austin


----------



## geG (May 27, 2011)

I think it might be volume 7 rather than exiles.

On his tumblr Radiation talked about getting Rumble in the Rink and Terezi Owns ready for release


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

fuck and I know more than one person is working on the exiles album.

I WANT MY FUCKING EXILES ALBUM /tantrum


----------



## Cadrien (May 27, 2011)

Also, expect the Fan Music album to hit sometime mid June.


----------



## brolmes (May 27, 2011)

i'm more impatient for a full version of "at the price of oblivion"


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

Which one was that again? The strife for John/Rose/Jack?


----------



## brolmes (May 27, 2011)

yup 

i hope it plays without a pause/interruption for the stabs


----------



## brolmes (May 27, 2011)

taurhuss, make them do it at least twice as long as this version without breaks


----------



## Cadrien (May 27, 2011)

Neigh      .


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

That version is already on an album, deal with it.


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2011)

*Sometimes stuff you say just makes me so mad I want to punch you in the mouth and take away your teeth as a trophy. Stop pretending to be so smart, you arrogant cumlicker! You don't have to buy a new copy of windows, the key is RIGHT THERE on your box! :\*

You are a strange and terrible person for saying these things!!!

I didn't own Windows, or a box, or a key. It came installed on my previous computer. I used to own Windows XP, but lost that CD a while ago. I have since bought Windows 7, in order to refurbish my spare computer.

Wait, why I am telling you this?!?!

I guess I'm holding out an olive branch to you, anonymous formspring guy. The ball is now in your court. Let's be best friends together.


----------



## brolmes (May 27, 2011)

i don't want the horse version

i want the jack version

do your job


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

You mean ruin your dreams?

Caaaaaaaaaaaan do.


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You mean ruin your dreams?
> 
> Caaaaaaaaaaaan do.





> Location: Chasing Dreams



Chasing dreams away apparently .


----------



## brolmes (May 27, 2011)

chasing dreams to stomp on them so hard their guts shoot out their assholes


----------



## geG (May 27, 2011)

DREAMS

DON'T

DIE


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2011)

Just like hope doesn't die :33.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

What does that make me a Hero of Dreams


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> What does that make me a Hero of Dreams



Nah more like the murder of dreams .


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

Hero is a generic title for all 'of Dreams' classes, Plat, it's right there on formspring


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2011)

Yeah but i'm being more specific than that .


----------



## brolmes (May 27, 2011)

being the crusher of dreams doesn't mean you have some fancy title, it's just a description of what you do


----------



## Pipe (May 27, 2011)

Geg said:


> DREAMS
> 
> DON'T
> 
> DIE



Dreams can be shattered.


----------



## geG (May 27, 2011)

Man did nobody get the reference


----------



## brolmes (May 27, 2011)

it's not that no one got it, it's just that optic blasts do minimal damage to people as haughty as tv


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

uh

guys

was scratch

always in the banner at the top of the screen


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

I'M FUCKING TRIPPING BALLS HERE


----------



## brolmes (May 27, 2011)

oh shit, are we going to see him interacting with his guests in the banner while we read vriska's story below?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

THE HUSS NEVER STOPS


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

So today this became /co/'s headcanon for Doc Scratch


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2011)

So we get to see scratch's hosting in the banner ?

That's clever hussie.


----------



## Arishem (May 27, 2011)

It always pays to skim through Homestuck.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2011)

Geg said:


> DREAMS
> 
> DON'T
> 
> DIE



YES THEY DO! They just also happen to reincarnate into a new being shortly after.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2011)

I should have probably posted these "halfway" rankings when we were closer to 5k posts. Oh well.



> Platinum 	733
> Sunuvmann 	523
> shit 	405
> zenieth 	378
> ...



Crossbow, I'm coming for you bro. Once you're down Homestuck is next.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'M FUCKING TRIPPING BALLS HERE



You aren't the only one.


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I should have probably posted these "halfway" rankings when we were closer to 5k posts. Oh well.



No. 1 as always .


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2011)

Quadruple post. Followed by nothing.


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

Combo broken


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2011)

DAMN YOU PLATINUM!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2011)

DAMN You too Sylar I got distracted by the TFS episode you posted in the OBD.


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

Just as I knew you would.


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

In fact you might say I knew what you would do,


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

before you did yourself.


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> DAMN YOU PLATINUM!



Ain't I a stinker ?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No. 1 as always .


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

Hee hee ha ha hoo hoo


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2011)

Sylar said:


> before you did yourself.



Damn it Sylar you're the man in black not Aizen.


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

I can paint the future


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

with all the wicked colors of the rainbow.


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

honk                              .


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

HONK                             .


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2011)

I was thinking. 

We should make a favorite quotes thread.

That's a thing that can exist right?


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

I guess its doable but...


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2011)

The Lounge has something similar so yeah, I don't see why we can't make one.


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

We damn well better make sure that the right colors are used for words.


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

God Castiel help everyone if I see Dave quotes in anything other than red.


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

>mspa group makes a best quotes thread
>Ends up being nothing but Dave
>and it dont stop


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2011)

I guess i'll make it then .


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

No Eridan quotes though.


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

Because he's never had a good quote.[/Don'texplainthejoke]


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

Seahorse Dad is cool though.


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

Seahorse Dad quotes are acceptable.


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2011)

post your favorite quotes fagets .


----------



## Crossbow (May 27, 2011)

I'm amazed I made the top list above noobsy. I started posting late after all.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 27, 2011)

I wonder what I'll name this thread maybe Vriska has all the threads ALL OF THEM !!!!!!!


----------



## Cadrien (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (May 27, 2011)

Oh, Ryan North, up to his old tricks.


----------



## Pipe (May 27, 2011)

I bet eveytime Hussie sees a HS cosplayer, he thinks "what have I done"


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

Only when they sing.


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

because I don't believe in the art thread.


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

at all motherfuckers


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

enjoy your midnight crew


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

Scratch that.

Here's a bit of the doc to move you along


----------



## shit (May 27, 2011)

enjoy having your pictures looked at once and then buried forever while my pictures are looked at constantly by classy people with lots of class (not you guys)


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

Things I don't give a darn about? That post.


----------



## WhoElse (May 27, 2011)

Stop it you two, you're both pretty.

*cough*


----------



## Pipe (May 27, 2011)

shit said:


> enjoy having your pictures looked at once and then buried forever while my pictures are looked at constantly by classy people with lots of class (not you guys)



That remind me I think I have a couple of pictures I havent post, will do later


----------



## shit (May 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Things I don't give a darn about? That post.



you so mad


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

I ain't even jelly.


----------



## shit (May 27, 2011)

I have half a mind to repost your pics in the fanart thread just to spite you
in fact, that could be a neat way to spite all you losers who disregard that thread


----------



## Cadrien (May 27, 2011)

I watch it. But I also watch the fan art thread on the MSPA forums


----------



## shit (May 27, 2011)

I'm full up on forums


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

You can do it bro, don't go there anyways


----------



## shit (May 27, 2011)

you so mad


----------



## Crossbow (May 27, 2011)

Sorry to interupt, but what is the "scientific" term for controlling luck?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

Ahahaha oh god the hussie interview.

Fantastic.


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Sorry to interupt, but what is the "scientific" term for controlling luck?



Xanatos Gambit


----------



## Non Serviam (May 27, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Sorry to interupt, but what is the "scientific" term for controlling luck?



I'd think is something like "probability manipulation" or something


----------



## Crossbow (May 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Xanatos Gambit





Non Serviam said:


> I'd think is something like "probability manipulation" or something



Both good answers.

I'll go with... Xanatomancy.


----------



## Non Serviam (May 27, 2011)

eeh i think it'll work


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

>BONK

Slick's here


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (May 27, 2011)

AJAJAJAJAJAJAJA  HUSSIE


----------



## geG (May 27, 2011)

Aww yeah, time for Vriska to get her shit ruined


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

I want her to survive because there will be significantly more mad if she does than if she doesn't.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 27, 2011)

so much BONK


----------



## Crossbow (May 27, 2011)

It was hard to "multi-task" like that.

But I don't understand why he had to refill a bottomless bowl.


----------



## geG (May 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I want her to survive because there will be significantly more mad if she does than if she doesn't.



If she kills Jack my mad will consume this thread in neverending hellfire


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I want her to survive because there will be significantly more mad if she does than if she doesn't.



I actually fully expect her to survive


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 27, 2011)

Geg said:


> If she kills Jack my mad will consume this thread in neverending hellfire



your mad will become a new source of fuel for the world, Geg


----------



## geG (May 27, 2011)

the mad

will

never stop

the mad

will never stop


----------



## Pipe (May 27, 2011)

A filling a bottomless bowl with a bottomless bag of candies, like a boss.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

Slick likes his Scotty Dogs. A good host needs to be prepared.

Also you now realise we're going to see Scratch beating the shit out of Slick in the banner.


----------



## Crossbow (May 27, 2011)

We get to see Slick set things on fire. :hellyes


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2011)

Doc talks too much about shit I don't care about.

I hope the disk gets fixed real real soon!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I want her to survive because there will be significantly more mad if she does than if she doesn't.



My thoughts exactly.


Also IDE the disk will get finished just as Lord English enters the banner on top but he is obscured by a brilliant rainbow aura.


----------



## brolmes (May 27, 2011)

*gog DAMN*

2 jacks in 2 fights at once on the same page, one as an fg and one fighting against an fg

this is probably the coolest shit ever unless vriska beats his ass



also yeah the scotty dogs, that's kind of a revelation

i think he only said his supply was bottomless, not that the bowl was.. did we just assume that it was or was it actually said?



also maybe my mind is just feeble but it feels like we're looking through this new first guardian website skin and seeing another place, in the same way that we see other places through first guardians themselves at certain times

i don't know if that is intentional or if i'm just high


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

how dead do you guys expect vriska to be in the next couple of updates?

not dead []
a little dead []
dead []
very dead []
ded dead redeadtion []


----------



## Sylar (May 27, 2011)

[not dead]

Just because I'm sure certain people will flip their shit amusingly if Jack fails to kill her.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2011)

I wanna see Geg burn this thread to the ground so I'll go with the Victorious over Jack option.


----------



## zenieth (May 27, 2011)

guys we all know how this will end.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 27, 2011)

in all seriousness, Vriska will survive, I'm sure but she's obviously not beating Jack, since that would be horrendously bad writing for obvious reasons 

I'm sure she'd get ruined, at least 

oh fuck it, BURN IT ALL GEG, I WANT TO SEE THE WORLD BURN


----------



## SageMaster (May 27, 2011)

I actually want to see Vriska kill Jack so I enjoy Homestuck and Geg's rage.


----------



## Cadrien (May 27, 2011)

Kill Jack? No. Survive? Yes.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 27, 2011)

Yeah killing Jack would be dumb.

But I expect her to survive.

Lol, surviving in Homestuck.


----------



## zenieth (May 28, 2011)

see these are all wrong answers. This is obviously going to end with a 4 page spread of huss lips


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

[x] Tavros saves the girl and kills jack as rufio.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 28, 2011)

Plat please, keep your delusions set to one character.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

I don't even like Tavros TV .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (May 28, 2011)

How is anyone supposed to kill Vriska anyway? God tiers can't die unless they die in a heroic way. Or if their death is justified. And the last thing Vriska will ever be is heroic.


----------



## WhoElse (May 28, 2011)

Vriska will regret telling WV not to interfere. I say this because I feel like WV should be the one to kill jack. Well, I can tell this is going to end interestingly.

Jade... where is the spacey time.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

I would like to start my mafia game tomorrow so I need one more person to sign up for it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I wanna see Geg burn this thread to the ground so I'll go with the Victorious over Jack option.


Geg raging? I dig.


zenieth said:


> guys we all know how this will end.


With Vriska losing an arm and an eye...again.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

Is it possible to mutilate a god tier?

wouldn't they just grow back or something?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 28, 2011)

Doubt it. I don't think their restoration is biological as much as magic driven, so it's basically like trying to mutilate Buu out of regeneration, to make an example.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2011)

Well the rules are death related.

Mutilation as far as we know is still possible


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 28, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Doubt it. I don't think their restoration is biological as much as magic driven, so it's basically like trying to mutilate Buu out of regeneration, to make an example.


I frankly expect/ed it to be kinda like Zelda deaths.

Where say you fall over an edge and respawn next to the spot all flickery like.


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

they probably just rise up in the air like in make her pay / john rise up, with the body all limp

then a bunch of magical fairy dust swarms them and fills the wounded parts up, the filled up parts glow blue or something, and when the glow fades the wounds are just gone

whatever it is even fixes holes in the outfit, so mutilation probably isn't an issue


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2011)

It's probably re-spawn


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 28, 2011)

respawn'll leave bodies behind though. Unless they disappear to replace the new one.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

It would be awesome if it left bodies behind after respawn.

Torso flail galore.


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It would be awesome if it left bodies behind after respawn.
> 
> Torso flail galore.



Yes.

Also, I choose [a little dead].

Like, she gets wounded and retreats to the meteor base and Jack follows, but this time she has back-up, albeit somewhat reluctantly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 28, 2011)

Implying the full set of trolls would make any difference to Jack as opposed to one.

Even if Aradia timestopped him the full set couldn't shift his health a little.


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

i wonder if other people could jump through him to the green sun when he flickers or if that's only something a hero of time can do

i suppose you'd need time powers to be able to jump through at just the right moment, either that or just insane reflexes, or like, luck

i also wonder if we're even going to see this fight or if it's just going to be off panel like almost everything else jack lays waste to


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

Yeah the trolls could hit jack with everything all at once and it wouldn't harm him at all.

Vriska is pretty fucked.


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

Maby, if Aradia timestops, and everyone, including the kids, hits him with everything they have...

They could hold him off for almost long enough for the Green Sun to be destroyed.


But as for the current situation, she ain't coming outta this unscathed


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 28, 2011)

Every one of the kids hitting Jack with everything they've got wouldn't make a difference. Timestop until the Green Sun is destroyed is the ONLY chance they have.


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

something else i'm wondering

if they destroy the green sun, all first guardians will lose their powers

no more planets will be protected by them ever again

sburb will probably run out of players and no new living universes will be created

sounds like a pretty stupid idea


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *Mabye, if Aradia timestops, AND* everyone, including the kids (*and trolls*), hits him with everything they have...
> 
> They could hold him off for almost long enough for the Green Sun to be destroyed.
> 
> ...



I think timestop might not be enough, is the thing.

I should have been clearer.



Homestuck said:


> something else i'm wondering
> 
> if they destroy the green sun, all first guardians will lose their powers
> 
> ...



Yeah, it is. That's what the Scratch is supposed to be for.

I think she switched plans, but went gimdark before she could tell anyone.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 28, 2011)

Vriska's plan is to summon Lord English and have him Kill Jack.

Lord English decides to kill them both.


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Vriska's plan is to summon Lord English and have him Kill Jack.
> 
> Lord English decides to kill them both.



But he is already here.

...How many times has that been said, I wonder? Seven?


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

I think Rose's green sun plan is going to fail even if she does implement it.


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

also what the fuck

scratch said before that in all the countless sessions that he has been born in, he has never failed to get himself killed and summon lord english

in that case the green sun would have already been destroyed by countless kids from countless sessions

but all the sessions share the same sun

impossible


----------



## noobthemusical (May 28, 2011)

Unless of course there is a way to kill him without killing the sun. I'm fairly sure that Lord English could kill Scratch without touching the Green Sun. Which makes me wonder why English doesn't just kill Scratch himself.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

You know just because Rose blows up the sun doesn't mean that it never existed.

It would effect different universes at different times.


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

i bet scratch is lying about never telling lies

it's more like he is telling all the lies, all of them


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You know just because Rose blows up the sun doesn't mean that it never existed.
> 
> It would effect different universes at different times.



yeah but she can't blow it up if all these other kids already did

like noob suggested maybe it's not the only way to kill scratch, but in that case scratch is lying like fuck

i also don't understand why he would want that to happen

and why some other scratch hasn't already done it if it's so worth doing

in fact there are about a billion things wrong with all this


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 28, 2011)

Of course he's lying about never lying, he specifically told Rose to look into the cueball and ask it about the horrorterrors


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

Didn't Scratch mention that wasn't the only way to kill himself?

He said blowing up the sun is the only way to stop jack and it would kill him too in the process.


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

^ where was that? 



Taurus Versant said:


> Of course he's lying about never lying, he specifically told Rose to look into the cueball and ask it about the horrorterrors



sorry i don't speak haughtynese tv, what does this mean?

i don't remember what he said which contradicted that and revealed he was lying

i will prepare for the appropriate scolding


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> ^ where was that?



It is certainly true that destroying it will end my life.
And it is certainly true that The Tumor you will deliver to its location has enough power to destroy it completely.
But it is not the only way to kill me.
It is simply a way I have suggested to you, which doubles as a way to disarm Jack, should you choose to go through with it.


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It is certainly true that destroying it will end my life.
> And it is certainly true that The Tumor you will deliver to its location has enough power to destroy it completely.
> But it is not the only way to kill me.
> It is simply a way I have suggested to you, which doubles as a way to disarm Jack, should you choose to go through with it.



i still think he has to be lying about something here

if he does it then there will be no more new doc scratches in any new universes afterwards

it doesn't seem like he would intentionally choose a method of suicide which prevents other incarnations of himself from helping his master get into other universes, if he can just kill himself in a different way instead

i don't see why LE would even let him try

it has to be a trick, maybe it's destroying the sun that lets LE enter universes, not just killing scratch


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

Universes don't exist like the way you think in homestuck homestuck.

Every universe has basically always been there.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 28, 2011)

Who says that LE needs Doc Scratch to come into the universe. Superman can lift a lot of things by himself that doesn't mean he be thankful for help lifting something he can lift by himself.

Also what's to prove that Doc is the only Servent of LE. I mean we've already seen others who are less powerful maybe there are others who are more powerful?


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Universes don't exist like the way you think in homestuck homestuck.
> 
> Every universe has basically always been there.



that's only from the perspective of one universe in relation to another universe, not in relation to the green sun

from the troll universe looking at the kid universe, all the kids pasts and futures have already happened, yeah

but if the green sun worked in the same way in relation to the universes, then destroying it would prevent first guardians from existing at any time in any universe, it wouldn't just end scratch's life at the moment it was destroyed

severing the connection to the sun would apply to all points of time, past or future, inside the affected universe... at every point throughout time in that universe it would be impossible for an fg to connect with the sun

the fact that FG's have existed means it doesn't work like that, either that or the sun just never actually gets destroyed

i mean unless the sun has trollian and can decide which points in time that it specifically wants to send its power to, rather than just allowing fg's to access its power from any point in time they wish


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

or it means the effect of the green sun being destroyed hasn't hit scratch's universe yet.


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

Oh, it's like Back to the Future style ripple effects.

Like, if Marty separates his grandparents, he has, say, a fortnight before he stops existing.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

Yeah that's what i'm guessing.


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

no fucking way, hussie wouldn't do something like that

oh god no

back to the future time travel mechanics are more terrible than me and sunny and cubey sitting jerking off into the same bucket


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

Well I don't mean like back to the future.

But paradox space.

Blowing up the green sun is possible. Yet if it worked like the way you are thinking then it wouldn't be since every fg would depower instantly and their is no such thing as a single timeline for every universe since they all operate on a different time.

Ergo it would effect different universes at different times.


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> back to the future time travel mechanics are more terrible than me and sunny and cubey sitting jerking off into the same bucket



First, leave your threesome fantasies out of this.

Second, don't invoke the name of "q-b". That's what summons him.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

Cubey is too busy searching for Cubelantis.

He can't be summoned even if called.


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

Look what I found in his forumspring:

"I do not have a view on time travel.
I also do not have a religion.
If you look closely, you will see these two facts are actually the same fact."

-Andrew Hussie


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

CUBEY CUBEY CUBEY



Platinum said:


> Well I don't mean like back to the future.
> 
> But paradox space.
> 
> ...


i don't see anything in the story that suggests it would affect different universes at different times

and working the way i think it works doesn't necessarily mean that all fg's would instantly be depowered

it could just mean that either scratch is lying or the sun just ends up not getting destroyed


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Look what I found in his forumspring:
> 
> "I do not have a view on time travel.
> I also do not have a religion.
> ...



yeah but he is a good writer and only writes shit that makes sense

that immediately disqualifies certain forms of time travel


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

I see what's happeing here. You are discriminating against theories you disagree with.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2011)

So homestuck is adding discriminator to his resume of being a dumb homo tool ?


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

how can dumb homo tool be worthy of being on a resume when you award that title to the whole fc and even yourself

it's like putting "human" on your resume

"wow what an achievement son welcome aboard you're overqualified"



Crossbow said:


> I see what's happeing here. You are discriminating against theories you disagree with.



no

it's not that

it's just

that kind of time travel is for mexicans


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> time travel





Homestuck said:


> mexicans



What kind of catastophic combination is this?


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What kind of catastophic combination is this?



like me and sunny and cubey jerking off into the same bucket, if i can just bring us back to that mental image again


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

I've never been into threesomes. I prefer numbers divisible by two.


----------



## brolmes (May 28, 2011)

are you saying we should make it 4 and that you want to join in?

i don't know how i feel about that, much less how the others will feel

ehh i will mull it over while i watch some zombie movies or something


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> are you saying we should make it 4 and that you want to join in?



That is the furthest thing from what I am saying.

I'm saying, if two girls came up to me and asked for a threesome, I'd be all like "Too bad. Take turns." If three, five, etc. asked for a four-six-etc-some I'd be fine.

If there was a three-five-etc-some going on, I couldn't join due to repulsion of odd numbers.

Furthermore, I am repeled rom anything involving dudes other than myself.

...Strange, I had a vision of this, comparing something to quantum physics properties. I never imagined it would be this.

Basically, I have 300 posts, is what I'm trying to say


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> So homestuck is adding discriminator to his resume of being a dumb homo tool ?



homosuck      .


----------



## zenieth (May 28, 2011)

just going to say you all are terrible a should burn in sick geg fires.

cept CD, friend of justice and all that


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2011)

I thought since time is an artificial concept created by mankind in order to percieve events linearly given they're strictly three dimensional beings when in fact given in accont the eleven quantum states that the universe exists the fourth plane of t does in fact evidenciate that there is in fact no linearity to the universe and depending on how you look at it, all events in it happen simultaneously so therefore when the trolls created our universe they created past present and future all at the same time.
Which looking at the constant "she's a bitch from the past *and* the future" style of narrative does very much make sense
Also, Hussie's view on time travel is looping. All events in the past happen because of the events in the future that meddle with the past.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I've never been into threesomes. I prefer numbers divisible by two.



What happens when you find yourself on a six-way and no one brought a piano? Won't it be awkward when you're down to two m-a-t's at the same time?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 28, 2011)

I don't care about this current topic, so I'll just post my awesome shoop again


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> What happens when you find yourself on a six-way and no one brought a piano? Won't it be awkward when you're down to two m-a-t's at the same time?



Now THAT is an excellent question.

Give me a couple minutes to look half those words up.

Edit: UrbanDictionary is either giving me no sex-based definitions or too many. You'll have to translate for me.


----------



## Sylar (May 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I don't care about this current topic, so I'll just post my awesome shoop again



Careful. EM has a sixth sense about someone making fun of his waifu.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 28, 2011)

I know Sylar, I know

it is a risk I'm willing to take


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 28, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> sorry i don't speak haughtynese tv, what does this mean?
> 
> i don't remember what he said which contradicted that and revealed he was lying
> 
> i will prepare for the appropriate scolding






> If only there were a way to make this determination with certainty.
> Through a reliable source within reach, for instance, at this exact moment. Perhaps one that is spherical, and devastatingly handsome.
> GG: whats this weirdo talking about!
> TT: The cue ball.
> ...






> I warned my neophyte protege not to stare into that ball.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I know Sylar, I know
> 
> it is a risk I'm willing to take



For science, damn it


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Now THAT is an excellent question.
> 
> Give me a couple minutes to look half those words up.
> 
> Edit: UrbanDictionary is either giving me no sex-based definitions or too many. You'll have to translate for me.



m-a-t's.
Menage ? tr?i 's


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> m-a-t's.
> Menage ? tr?i 's



And piano? Is that, like, a literal piano?

If so, they are largely optional in orgys(orgies?) so there.

If not, elaborate.


----------



## Banhammer (May 28, 2011)

Wait, whut, of course it's a,why I don't even .


----------



## Crossbow (May 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Wait, whut, of course it's a,why I don't even .



So... is it a real piano or not I can't tell.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 28, 2011)

I take a break from NF and my thread turns to this SMH.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 29, 2011)

Hey you know what you guys should read. Shin Angyo Onshi.

Seriously that stuff is the shit.


----------



## SageMaster (May 29, 2011)

If it's manga recommendation time, you should check out Oyamusi Punpun.

Masterpiece


----------



## brolmes (May 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


>



that was a joke not a lie

it's a fucking sbahj reference 

he already had a whole discussion with rose about the difference between jokes and lies


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2011)

"You should totally look into the cueball which will turn you into an avatar of the gods and go make you kill yourself trying to fight Jack, it'll be HILARIOUS"

"Nah bro, I totally told her not to look into it."


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2011)

If he thinks its a joke and not a lie then Scratch is mistaken. Which opens up a whole new can of worms.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 29, 2011)

If no ones dies because of a Joke then it's not funny. Doc Scratch and Gamzee know where it's at.


----------



## Pipe (May 29, 2011)

I think he was using sarcasm in that log, asking the horrorterros was Jade idea.


----------



## brolmes (May 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> "You should totally look into the cueball which will turn you into an avatar of the gods and go make you kill yourself trying to fight Jack, it'll be HILARIOUS"
> 
> "Nah bro, I totally told her not to look into it."



"i warned you about stares bro 8^y" is a joke and you know it

you're just mad cause i figured out he was telling real lies while you only caught his jokes


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2011)

You'll notice I didn't quote that line.

I specifically quoted the one where he said he warned Rose not to stare into the ball.

And then the log where he said that he agreed Rose should stare into it.

Derp derp.


----------



## brolmes (May 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You'll notice I didn't quote that line.
> 
> I specifically quoted the one where he said he warned Rose not to stare into the ball.
> 
> ...



yeah the reason you didn't quote it is because it would show that it's a joke and prove you wrong

you can derp all you like 

is this the first time you've been wrong? ouch


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2011)

It's the first time I've faced you being such an idiot that you can't parse simple statements.

It doesn't matter that Scratch made a joke out if it, he still directly lied.

"I said one thing but I'll tell you I said the other. It's totally a joke."

How can you be so dense?


----------



## SageMaster (May 29, 2011)

what the fuck are you fagets discussing now


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2011)

How Homestuck is an idiot. Join in, it's fun.


----------



## SageMaster (May 29, 2011)

Oh, I already knew that.


----------



## brolmes (May 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's the first time I've faced you being such an idiot that you can't parse simple statements.
> 
> It doesn't matter that Scratch made a joke out if it, he still directly lied.
> 
> ...





> TT: I thought you didn't lie.
> TT: Aren't jokes essentially humorous lies?
> TT: At least, those like the one you just attempted.
> Jokes are only temporary lies.
> ...



you will notice that he only said "i warned her not to stare into that ball" in order to set up the SBAHJ joke on the next page, which was followed by a SBAHJ smiley to reveal that it was in fact a joke

wow tv, there goes your glorious record of being right about stuff

looks like geg just took up the new position as the alpha hussie

you're old news


----------



## noobthemusical (May 29, 2011)

I can't believe all 4 people viewing this thread are invisible.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2011)

Except he never said "just kidding" and laughed, he simply said the exact opposite of what he told her. Him making a joke out of it doesn't stop it from being a direct lie, since from Rose's perspective, he never said "Just kidding"

And so the lie is sealed forever, regardless of initial humorous intent.


----------



## brolmes (May 29, 2011)

sorry tv but your denial of the obvious is just sad and awkward at this point

i thought you were bigger than this

don't take it too hard, i'm sure you'll be right about something again some day, but for now you need to learn to cope with loss


----------



## Kurou (May 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I can't believe all 4 people viewing this thread are invisible.



Or you're just fat.


----------



## SageMaster (May 29, 2011)

Homestuck, you just posted something that defeats your argument.



> If the falsehood is never exposed, there is no punchline. If the punchline is never delivered, the lie is sealed forever, regardless of initial humorous intent. Lies are not funny.



The falsehood of that phrase was never revealed to Rose, regardless of intent.

Only we got the SBAHJ joke. Rose was lied to.


----------



## brolmes (May 29, 2011)

the sbahj reference exposes that it was a joke, that's the "just kidding" part that comes after the apparent lie and turns it into a joke, i already said that

also anyone who doesn't realise that a sbahj reference is a joke must have shit for brains

edit: and he only said it to us, not to rose


----------



## noobthemusical (May 29, 2011)

But the joke has the be revealed to the victim or else it's not a joke...


----------



## brolmes (May 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> But the joke has the be revealed to the victim or else it's not a joke...



he never actually told her not to look in it, he told US that he told her not to look in it


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 29, 2011)

He DID tell her TO look in it though.


----------



## brolmes (May 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> He DID tell her TO look in it though.



that's not lying to her


----------



## noobthemusical (May 29, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Or you're just fat.



Fat jokes always remind me of my fat friend.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 29, 2011)

JohnXVriska or JohnXRose which do you prefer?

Chances are JXV since everybody ships KanayaXRose.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2011)

I went to the London Expo yesterday.

I was disappointed that I only spotted 2 MSPA cosplayers, a Vrika and a Nepeta.


----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> JohnXVriska or JohnXRose which do you prefer?
> 
> Chances are JXV since everybody ships KanayaXRose.



John<3Rose

Vriska?Kanaya

Alternatively, interspecies foursome.


----------



## shit (May 29, 2011)

john x rose is way more daw


----------



## Didi (May 29, 2011)

I love how the top banner actually changed with where the Doc is and what he's doing


----------



## Cadrien (May 29, 2011)

This musician dude is amazing: 

So much awesome, go listen to all his stuff  Go go go!


----------



## LifeMaker (May 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I went to the London Expo yesterday.
> 
> I was disappointed that I only spotted 2 MSPA cosplayers, a Vrika and a Nepeta.



if anyone does the music festivals in england this year you might spot a gamzee *grin*


----------



## SageMaster (May 29, 2011)

I can't see Cad's set without going "AWWW WHEATLEY ROCKS!" in my head.


----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2011)

Funny story. I just got to the betrayal part of Portal 2 yesterday. Prior to that, I thought Wheatley Laboratories was a joke.

Also: Final Boss Battle was brilliant.


----------



## Cadrien (May 29, 2011)

: "More of a Death Option really"


----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2011)

He's got all the cards. And they're all full houses.


----------



## Kurou (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]0V3iy408DRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (May 29, 2011)

i'minspace


----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2011)

SPAAAACE.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]MFFW_9j9oMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SageMaster (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2011)

So many EMOTIONS and FEELINGS.

Is there an image of Space Core with Jade?


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2011)

And then Black Mesa came and porked everything up


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2011)

Off topic discussion?

We're descending down the chart as per usual.

Not much longer to go...


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2011)

MSPA convo thread: Descend


----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2011)

>Implying that Portal is low-quality conversation.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2011)

As its something that I don't know about nor want to (since I need to finish one first) portal 2 is worse than low quality conversation, its conversation I don't want to see if at all possible. Not yet at least.


----------



## SageMaster (May 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> As its something that I don't know about nor want to (since I need to finish one first) *portal 2 is worse than low quality conversation*, its conversation I don't want to see if at all possible. Not yet at least.



Terrible.


----------



## Pipe (May 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> As its something that I don't know about nor want to (since I need to finish one first) portal 2 is worse than low quality conversation, its conversation I don't want to see if at all possible. Not yet at least.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2011)

^ See, someone gets it


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _HUGE PORTAL SPOILER_ 



The cake is a lie.


----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2011)

Sunny is not allowed in this thread until he beats Portal 1.

Who's with me?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 29, 2011)

how about Sunny not being allowed in the thread at all


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 29, 2011)

I can't play Portal 1 until my laptop is repaired. And that isn't until I get back to the US this friday.

Plus postage, repair, sending back.

So not until go fuck yourself


----------



## SageMaster (May 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> how about Sunny not being allowed in the thread at all



I second this motion.


----------



## Didi (May 29, 2011)

Sunny you make me sad


----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2011)

Sunny's Sandiest Hour

Coming this summer.


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Sunny's Sandiest Hour
> 
> Coming this summer.



The sequel to the award winning Sunny Ruins Space Jam.

Rated R for Retarded.


----------



## SageMaster (May 29, 2011)

That's kind of an oxymoron.

Every hour is sunny's sandiest hour.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The sequel to the award winning Sunny Ruins Space Jam.
> 
> Rated R for Retarded.



Rated Square on Cubed tomatos


----------



## Crossbow (May 29, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The sequel to the award winning Sunny Ruins Space Jam.



What award? The Golden Hitler-Bucket of Most Sandiest Terrible-osity


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2011)

"Second Annual Sunny Burns Award for Outstanding Achievement in the Field of Sadomasopedorobonecrobestiality"


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 29, 2011)

Who in this thread has XBLA  and halo reach besides Cad feel like playing some firefight


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> That's kind of an oxymoron.
> 
> Every hour is sunny's sandiest hour.



They build upon each other yes.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

You know what's a thing that hasn't been a thing in some time but should be a thing now since we don't have a thing to discuss at this moment in time?

Troll Rankings .

1. Eridan
2. Nepeta
3. Gamzee
4. Karkat
5. Aradia
6. Vriska
7. Terezi
8. Kanaya
9. Equius
10. Feferi
11. Sollux
12. Tavros

Human Rankings:
1. Dave
2. Rose
3. John
4. Jade

In b4 shit flips the fuck out on me


----------



## Anasazi (May 30, 2011)

1. Karkat
2. Equius
-Dave
3. Eridan
4. Gamzee
5. Terezi
6. Nepeta
-John
7. Aradia
8. Sollux
9. Tavros
10. Kanaya
-Rose
11. Vriska
12. Feferi
-Jade


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

So the question really is did Gamzee see Terezi naked, okay we know that they can change clothes really fast with cards. BUT we also no they can do it without the cards as well.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Another question is since Karkat likes the Lesbian images does that mean  he ever imagines Vriska and Terezi making out. I mean there is a lot more material in his head for that rather than JadeXJadesprite.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Which also seems to put a nice spin on Karkat's relationship with Kanaya. Does Karkat think she's nice because she's a lesbain? Or does he think lesbians are nice because they remind him of Kanaya?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

If I tried really hard I could probably go multiple pages.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Maybe I will.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

What are you talking about ?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

I'm just post whoreing.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

I will stop in a while when I go out to buy myself some chocolate.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Although those first 3 posts are really just questions floating in my head.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Like another terrible question I just thought off.


----------



## brolmes (May 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> So today this became /co/'s headcanon for Doc Scratch


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

Smh Noob.

smh


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

When Equius died people made jokes about how it was even funnier since you when you die you Jizz and Shit yourself. Now we can't be sure that Trolls do that like humans, but it's practically canon thanks to him. So what I'm getting at...


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

But Noob, Eridan has a submission fetish. Of course he'd get off of dying.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Is When Kanaya died and became a Vampire did she Jizz and Shit herself too? It also makes you wonder if all the brown stuff around Tavros is really just blood.

EDIT: Kanaya couldn't have jizzed she's a woman. LOL okay I need to stop this. BUT She still could have shat herself.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Okay I'm done. Peace out.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Wait one last thing. BUCKET TIER ACHIEVED.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

I'm tempted to neg.

I'll hold off on it... but the urge is there.

No need to strive for bucket tier people, it finds us either way.


----------



## brolmes (May 30, 2011)

not everyone is destined to die on their quest pail and attain the bucket tiers

many are called, few are chosen

but noob are you sure people shit theirselves and jizz theirselves when they die?

i know that after a while the fluids begin to seep out of the body with nothing to hold them in, but it happens more due to decomposition than just dying, i don't think it's an instant kind of thing

probably takes a day or two


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

God damn it people.

This isn't the "do people shit when they die" thread.


----------



## Anasazi (May 30, 2011)

Less buckets, more scottie dogs.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> not everyone is destined to die on their quest pail and attain the bucket tiers
> 
> many are called, few are chosen
> 
> ...



Yes they do. It's most common when the person dies via Asphyxiation.
Also



> ?Spontaneous Defecation?
> Q: Is it true that a person spontaneously urinates or defecates when they die?
> 
> A: The short answer is no. The longer answer is that it does happen but not in every death. On average, only about one person in ten has urinated or defecated prior to death. Urination can occur simply because there is enough time for the body to relax enough to urinate before it shuts down. This elimination isn?t necessarily indicative of a full bladder. Someone who has drank heavily and has been passed out for several hours prior to death may in fact have several hundred cubic centimeters of urine built up in their bladder (this amount is often documented at autopsy).
> ...



See I look my terrible up. So really when Karkat was and Terezi where moving their respective corpses around before the smooch combo they could have cause them to deficate.


OKAY I'M DONE. I SHALL AVOID THE BUCKET TIER TALK TILL THE ACT ENDS.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

THIS IS QUALITY PEOPLE



You really will shit yourselves when you get to this point. It's just that Dramatic.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 30, 2011)

Is that a chick or a dude?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 30, 2011)

Sad thing about japan, its pretty hard to tell.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Gaze upon one of the few characters in fiction one of whom's major trait is massive homolust for the main character and is still bad ass beyond belief.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

Only Corgis can save this thread now.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Is that a chick or a dude?





Sunuvmann said:


> Sad thing about japan, its pretty hard to tell.



It's a dude. And the manga is Korean.

/lolracist.


Also the best answer is that he is not human rather a somewhat losely defined entity of evil capable of possesing human form through certain methods.

His lack of a background is one of the 3 complaints that I have against this manwah.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glii-kazad8 [/YOUTUBE]

I REFUSE TO LAND IN THE BUCKET ZONE


----------



## Anasazi (May 30, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (May 30, 2011)

there are a lot of insecure people in this thread

talking about buckets makes them so nervous and awkward 



noobthemusical said:


> Yes they do. It's most common when the person dies via Asphyxiation.
> Also
> 
> 
> ...



but that quote says i'm right, it barely ever happens


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

Homestuck we all KNOW that you proudly wear your label of dumb homo tool.

The rest of us like to keep at least SOME quality in this thread.


----------



## brolmes (May 30, 2011)

bucket tier discussion is more relevant and comical than spamming pictures of dogs, that's a fact

also if you went to ye olde english pub with sunny and his bucket of salad cream, all the men there would laugh at how sensitive and easily grossed-out you guys are 

they'd make you sit with the girls


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

No it is not Homestuck.

Jack Noir is part dog.

Jack noir loves scottie dogs.

You lose for all time.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> there are a lot of insecure people in this thread
> 
> talking about buckets makes them so nervous and awkward
> 
> ...



Yeah but I meant that it proves that it does indeed happen. Not often but it does. So it's not impossible that it did.


----------



## brolmes (May 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No it is not Homestuck.
> 
> Jack Noir is part dog.
> 
> ...



no one said there are no dogs in hs, but spamming pictures of dogs is pointless garbage

having a bucket tier discussion about the characters > spamming meaningless dogshit



noobthemusical said:


> Yeah but I meant that it proves that it does indeed happen. Not often but it does. So it's not impossible that it did.



yeah with some of them sure

plus eridan was cut right in half so all the fecal matter in his bowels would have been sprayed everywhere


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

Troll biology is different especially seadwellers who are confirmed to have different biological setups than normal trolls and WHAT THE HELL AM I DOING


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Plus HS I never mentioned Eridan. I mentioned Equius, Kanaya, and Tavros. You know maybe Nepeta too I mean if Gamzee was about to kill you, you'd probably shit yourself.


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2011)

Oh boy, biology time!


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

Why don't you guys ask hussie on formspring.

I'm sure he's dying to answer burning questions like these.


----------



## Anasazi (May 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> no one said there are no dogs in hs, but spamming pictures of dogs is pointless garbage
> 
> having a bucket tier discussion about the characters > spamming meaningless dogshit



H'okay.  We can go down this road.



noobthemusical said:


> EDIT: *Kanaya couldn't have jizzed she's a woman*. LOL okay I need to stop this. BUT She still could have shat herself.



If Vriska can shoot spiderwebs, I don't see why Kanaya can't shoot fangs that solidify in midair and burrow into necks which drain people of their life force.  Prove me wrong.  Or wait for the fan art of Karkat bleeding from hundreds of tiny jizz wounds someone draws within 24 hours of seeing this.  Life draining jizz fangs.  This is the face of bucket tier.  And when you stare into the bucket, the bucket stares back into you.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

In wars like these we all lose.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Anasazi said:


> H'okay.  We can go down this road.
> 
> 
> 
> If Vriska can shoot spiderwebs, I don't see why Kanaya can't shoot fangs that solidify in midair and burrow into necks which drain people of their life force.  Prove me wrong.  Or wait for the fan art of Karkat bleeding from hundreds of tiny jizz wounds someone draws within 24 hours of seeing this.  Life draining jizz fangs.  This is the face of bucket tier.  And when you stare into the bucket, the bucket stares back into you.



     .

Maybe I should show this convo to /co/


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2011)

Anasazi don't you dare fucking bring the webs discussion here. There are degrees to which I will ignore you degenerates but I will burn you at the fucking stake for attempting to manifest that nightmare.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

Oh shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You see that gauntlet on the floor? That fucker has just been thrown DOWN.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Damn it give me a sec.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

What the hell is up with her nose ?


----------



## Anasazi (May 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Anasazi don't you dare fucking bring the webs discussion here. There are degrees to which I will ignore you degenerates but I will burn you at *the fucking stake* for attempting to manifest that nightmare.



The perfect counter to vampire jizz fangs. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



OH GOD, HOMESTUCK!  WHY COULDN'T YOU ALL HAVE JUST LOVED THE SCOTTIE DOGS LIKE JACK!?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Anasazi don't you dare fucking bring the webs discussion here. There are degrees to which I will ignore you degenerates but I will burn you at *the fucking stake* for attempting to manifest that nightmare.



So that's what Lesbian vampire call thier... Wait I said I wasn't going there.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

And boom goes the dynamite


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2011)

I get a pagebottom with epic Sepulchritude and then KT pagetops with a bucket.

THERE IS NO FUCKING JUSTICE IN THIS WORLD


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

Man we need an update and quick.

I DEMAND HUSSIE WORK ON THIS HOLIDAY!


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

You know what I am just going to be a lazy piece of shit and watch all this Doctor Who.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I get a pagebottom with epic Sepulchritude and then KT pagetops with a bucket.
> 
> THERE IS NO FUCKING JUSTICE IN THIS WORLD


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

Seriously you fuckers are gonna play some Halo Reach with me and Cad.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

My Xbox is broken.

So yeah .


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2011)

I only play games you've never heard of.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

O so like blazeblue ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2011)

Well clearly you've heard of that so I haven't.

DUH.


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

TV only plays games that feature wallabies and kangaroos


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

Yes.

Piece of shit games like those are the only ones Australians are allowed to play.


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2011)

In the original chart, Vriskawebs were above bucket tier.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You know what I am just going to be a lazy piece of shit and watch all this Doctor Who.



It's good stuff bro. When I get the chance I'm gonna watch the old series from my grandpa.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

Lol titius


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Tell me TV at night do you hunt your own food in the outback? How do you survive the poison.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2011)

australian immunity.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Tell me TV at night do you hunt your own food in the outback? How do you survive the poison.



Are you kidding outback is delicious


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2011)

Australians rarely get the opportunity to play games though KT.

Most of their time is dedicated to murdering as many sting rays as possible to avenge Steve Irwin. This task takes up at LEAST 12 hours of an australian's day.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Australians rarely get the opportunity to play games though KT.
> 
> Most of their time is dedicated to murdering as many sting rays as possible to avenge Steve Irwin. This task takes up at LEAST 12 hours of an australian's day.



Let's not forget the daily knife sharpening and joey grooming.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

Guys those events all take place at the same time, what better to sharpen a Knife on than a sting-ray and if a joey can't even get kill one in a one-on-one it doesn't deserve to grow up.


----------



## Cadrien (May 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Seriously you fuckers are gonna play some Halo Reach with me and Cad.


I don't have reach though  My roommate who lives in Pittsburgh does. Plus I don't have access to live atm anyways.



> O so like blazeblue ?


Hey now, let's not fully knock Blazblue even if I only play it to troll as Hazama or to annoy people as Jin


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2011)

What tier is making fun of TV's Australianess?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I don't have reach though  My roommate who lives in Pittsburgh does. Plus I don't have access to live atm anyways.



 that fucking sucks


On another note I was listening to Alternia today and I thought to myself what are gonna do when homestuck ends ?


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> On another note I was listening to Alternia today and I thought to myself what are gonna do when homestuck ends ?



Two words.

Ritualistic. 
Suicide.


----------



## brolmes (May 30, 2011)

Anasazi said:


> H'okay.  We can go down this road.
> 
> 
> 
> If Vriska can shoot spiderwebs, I don't see why Kanaya can't shoot fangs that solidify in midair and burrow into necks which drain people of their life force.  Prove me wrong.  Or wait for the fan art of Karkat bleeding from hundreds of tiny jizz wounds someone draws within 24 hours of seeing this.  Life draining jizz fangs.  This is the face of bucket tier.  And when you stare into the bucket, the bucket stares back into you.



HUNDREDS OF TINY JIZZ WOUNDS

YES


----------



## geG (May 30, 2011)

Hahahaha

Vriska you fucking failure


----------



## Pipe (May 30, 2011)

ajajajajaja vriska

and lol SS stealing the candies again


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

Jack a fucking troll . Though I'll admit I did lol.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 30, 2011)

oh wow

just lol

Geg you are just loving this shit aren't you


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2011)

Jack follows her pixie trail with out even killing her.

REJECTED.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

Jacks *"rivalry"* must be with Gamzee


----------



## brolmes (May 30, 2011)

i wonder what/who he's looking for


----------



## Pipe (May 30, 2011)

I guess Jack is looking for Karkat


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i wonder what/who he's looking for



Just anyone to kill, I imagine.

Also, major deja-vu in the banner.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

He's looking for Gamzee I'd be willing to make a bet thread out of it, that's how sure I am.  Also I guess this proves Jack is scared of Vriska


----------



## Pipe (May 30, 2011)

I think Jack is looking for Karkat because they meet each other in the dream world, remember they are blood buddies.

And lol Jack wasnt scared of Vriska, he didn't care about her.


----------



## brolmes (May 30, 2011)

i suppose we should take bets

i can't think of why he'd give a darn about any of the others though


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I think Jack is looking for Karkat because they meet each other in the dream world, remember they are blood buddies.
> 
> And lol Jack wasnt scared of Vriska, he didn't care about her.



But remember Doc going on about a rivalry , I think what happend was Jack probably saw himself fighting Gamzee in a Dream cloud and I guess he rushed off to fight him. He would be the only one besides Rose or Vriska to instill suck a feeling of Rivalry.

That was joke lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 30, 2011)

Goddamn sparkly trail.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 30, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I think Jack is looking for Karkat because they meet each other in the dream world, remember they are blood buddies.
> 
> *And lol Jack wasnt scared of Vriska, he didn't care about her.*


Compelling duels are insignificant when thar be murdering to be done.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

oh god   

I started laughing and couldn't stop.

Way to fucking go, Vriska.

This was the best possible resolution to that. Nothing would have been better.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 30, 2011)

Also sobering up from drinking, perfect time for if you want me to come up with something stupidly brilliant for the RP or if you want me to ruin your childhood.


----------



## brolmes (May 30, 2011)

what could any of them have done to make him angry?


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Also I guess this proves Jack is scared of Vriska



Nope.

He's just not  interested her.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also sobering up from drinking, perfect time for if you want me to come up with something stupidly brilliant for the RP or if you want me to ruin your childhood.



Remchu still needs you for entry.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 30, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> what could any of them have done to make him angry?



Pretty sure it was however he got dumped into the troll session that pissed him the fuck off.


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2011)

Pretty sure Jack is just naturally irate at everyone.


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2011)

Jack Noir just trolling.

Someone take those pics and loop them with the MODOK theme.


----------



## brolmes (May 30, 2011)

it'll be weird if he's trying to find scratch or something, and we see him arrive in the banner as another guest

inb4 tv states the fucking obvious about how scratch isn't in the veil or even the medium, i just said the situation would be weird that's all jesus christ


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

Vriska ignored.


----------



## zenieth (May 30, 2011)

lol complete rejection. Eridan level


----------



## Waveblade (May 30, 2011)

Anyone else notice the message alert from the typewriter?

It is certainly grimdark.


----------



## Magic (May 30, 2011)

Funny how spidertroll got ignored by someone better, just like Terezi.


----------



## zenieth (May 30, 2011)

that logic implies terezi>Gamzee since she totally ignores him

also who ignored terezi?


----------



## Magic (May 30, 2011)

^ no no no

Lol
it was a setup for this joke. The scene. I think Terezi was spared for story purposes. Gamzee could have killed her at any time


----------



## Black Sabbath II (May 30, 2011)

Who was it that said going after Bec Noir would only lead him right to the other trolls? I think it was Terezi.

Well she was SPOT ON.  What I'm wondering is, how the hell did they all survive? Because apparently Kanaya, Terezi and Karkat are all confirmed to be alive in future timelines. The only ones we didn't hear from in the future are Eridan and Vriska. Gamzee's still alive too I think, since he was alive to see the most important moment in all of homestuck.


----------



## SageMaster (May 30, 2011)

Vriska ignored 

Terezi will live, remchu


----------



## Cadrien (May 30, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> oh god
> 
> ...


Pretty much my reaction too


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Who was it that said going after Bec Noir would only lead him right to the other trolls? I think it was Terezi.
> 
> Well she was SPOT ON.  What I'm wondering is, how the hell did they all survive? Because apparently Kanaya, Terezi and Karkat are all confirmed to be alive in future timelines. The only ones we didn't hear from in the future are Eridan and Vriska. Gamzee's still alive too I think, since he was alive to see the most important moment in all of homestuck.



Karkat basically confirmed Vriska was gonna stay alive when he opened the memo to stop Dave and John from talking to the girls.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (May 30, 2011)

Oh, So that means the only living trolls not confirmed to be alive are Sollux and Eridan. And Eridan just so happens to be looking for Bec Noir.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Oh, So that means the only living trolls not confirmed to be alive are Sollux and Eridan. And Eridan just so happens to be looking for Bec Noir.



Kanaya killed Eridan remember


----------



## Crossbow (May 30, 2011)

Dream Eridan, guys.  

Hope remains.

Edit: I'm referring to Eridan's dream self, not a command to have dreams of Eridan.

Feel free to do so, though.


----------



## Monna (May 30, 2011)

Way to go Vriska. Messing things up in the worst ways time and time again xD

>I told you dog. I warned you about your pixie trail.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 30, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Way to go Vriska. *Messing things up in the worst ways time and time again xD
> *
> >I told you dog. I warned you about your pixie trail.



COUGH(Godtier John)COUGH


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (May 30, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Dream Eridan, guys.
> 
> Hope remains.
> 
> ...



actually i think i had a dream about platinum as eridan once

he was married to my little cousin

she wanted me to get her out of there and away from him, so we went for a walk around the block, and i only had an hour to figure out how to make this little teleporter gadget work to get us further away from there, otherwise her time would be up and i'd have to take her back to the oppressive atmosphere of his house where she would be doomed to live out the rest of her miserable days

 i tried and tried but i couldn't figure out how to make it work

so i had to take her back to him

 she was so sad

it was such a tragic dream


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

HOMESTUCK IS BANNED.  

People we're not suppose to kill ourselves when there's an update. Only after days without one.


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> COUGH(Godtier John)COUGH



Thanks to Vriska John survived against Jack!!!!1


TJANKS VRISKAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 31, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> HOMESTUCK IS BANNED.
> 
> People we're not suppose to kill ourselves when there's an update. Only after days without one.



But what a note to go out on


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

Vriska got fucking rejected .


----------



## SageMaster (May 31, 2011)

How did HS get banned?


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2011)

Homestuck gets banned like twice a month anyways.

Not much of a surprise.


----------



## SageMaster (May 31, 2011)

Probably some drama FC shenanigans


----------



## Magic (May 31, 2011)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2011)

Since Jack most likely doesn't get to kill all the trolls something has to stall him.

Place your bets people who will it be, Spades Slick? WV? Clubs Deuce with the bull penis cane?


----------



## geG (May 31, 2011)

It is comin


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2011)

Unless its not.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 31, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Since Jack most likely doesn't get to kill all the trolls something has to stall him.
> 
> Place your bets people who will it be, Spades Slick? WV? Clubs Deuce with the bull penis cane?



DD with a Bull penis spear.


----------



## WhoElse (May 31, 2011)

Welp, I could ignore Vriska killing Tavros because I don't care about him, I can disregard that she could have very well killed Terezi and I like Terezi, but that was just awful. On the bright side I got a good laugh out of it... and a good cry.

When HomeStuck ends the curse will be broken, we will be free. Unfortunately we will only be free until Hussie decides to make another web comic.


----------



## Cadrien (May 31, 2011)

He did say earlier that HS was a warm up for his next one iirc


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 31, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> He did say earlier that HS was a warm up for his next one iirc



I honestly can't think of how he'd top homestuck


----------



## WhoElse (May 31, 2011)

Maybe, maybe not, who knows that's the fun of it. I want more information about it though. The whole idea of it topping HomeStuck...


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2011)

I rather wait until after homestuck first .


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 31, 2011)

PS: Deconstruction of video game and noir genre
HS: Deconstruction of the 'legendary child heroes' often done in games with a nice bit of creation myth

What realm will he go next?


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2011)

Deconstruction of Deconstruction stories.


----------



## SageMaster (May 31, 2011)

Deconstruction of Webcomics


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 31, 2011)

So where's the albums


----------



## Crossbow (May 31, 2011)

Dream Eridan stalls Jack with three minutes of ass-kissing, four minutes of ass-kicking, a short one-minute break, and a leisurely two minutes for Dream Equius to 8r8k up the party.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 31, 2011)

A deconstruction of quality, it will be done in SBHJ style most of the time, but there will be an ongoing side project that will be done with the highest quality of flash animation EVER.


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> So where's the albums



Still coming today apparently.


----------



## geG (May 31, 2011)

It's already probably tomorrow where TV is

That's what you get for living in the FUTURE


----------



## shit (May 31, 2011)

stupid futurererurererurers


----------



## geG (May 31, 2011)

So yeah apparently all the songs are completely done and ready, so we're just waiting for Andrew and Betelgeuse to put the finishing touches on them and put everything on bandcamp.


----------



## shit (May 31, 2011)

a new HS ost volume and a solo album, rite?
does the solo album have a theme?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 31, 2011)

Bluh, this music talk is pointless to me since I can't get said album until I'm back in the land o the free, home of the Atlanta Braves. (i.e. come back from the future)


So excuse me, I'm just going to sit in the corner and sulk.






God I can't wait to get home.


----------



## Crossbow (May 31, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Bluh, this music talk is pointless to me since I can't get said album until I'm back in the land o the free, home of the Atlanta Braves. (i.e. come *back from the future*)



GREAT SCOTT!


----------



## shit (May 31, 2011)

this is heavy


----------



## Crossbow (May 31, 2011)

88mph.


----------



## Taurus Versant (May 31, 2011)

Lol Sunny's all alone.


----------



## shit (May 31, 2011)

lol sunny
go to an internet cafe, download the albums and burn them to a cd and jam them bitches
you'll feel better


----------



## Pipe (May 31, 2011)

The new album is out?


----------



## shit (May 31, 2011)

iono                .


----------



## Crossbow (May 31, 2011)

I shall go through the medium album again.


----------



## Cadrien (May 31, 2011)

It's here bitches:


----------



## Crossbow (May 31, 2011)

What is that side album I don't even.


----------



## Cadrien (May 31, 2011)

Lifdoff 

HOW CAN THIS BE SO EPIC?


----------



## Pipe (May 31, 2011)

Jajaja


all the song images are awesome


----------



## Pipe (May 31, 2011)

Link of the new album  3


----------



## Cadrien (May 31, 2011)

Fuck, I need to spread rep


----------



## Pipe (May 31, 2011)

It has 3 bonus tracks


----------



## Cadrien (May 31, 2011)

Also, best songs are Earthsea Borealis, Savior of the Dreaming Dead, and Lifdoff; in that order.


----------



## Pipe (May 31, 2011)

> With as little fanfare, he seized the opportunity to follow the Thief's trail quickly before it dissipated, and destroyed their hideout in the veil



ALL THE TROLLS ARE DEAD
ALL OF THEM

















except Vriska and Aradia


----------



## Crossbow (May 31, 2011)

...welp.



We're screwed.


----------



## SageMaster (May 31, 2011)

welp            .


----------



## Monna (May 31, 2011)

Oh hell yes. Thanks for the links guys.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

So update and we were the other guest. Man we are such jerks for confusing ourselves.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Pipe said:


> ALL THE TROLLS ARE DEAD
> ALL OF THEM
> 
> 
> ...



INB4 ARADIA RESCUED ALL OF THE OTHER TROLLS, AND/OR GAMZEE HAD A PLAN.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

DAMN IT KNOWING WHAT MUSIC WOULD HAVE BEEN USED FOR THE DUEL BETWEEN ROSE AND JACK IS MAKING ME RAGE, AND DESPAIR.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn this artwork is glorious.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 1, 2011)

So Jack blew up the whole planet, yet most of the trolls are alive in a future timeline. Am I missing something here?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Also I just realized that since this is happening the same time as the duel Vriska is calling John to tell him that everyone is dead. Oh gog I can't wait to read her freak out.

88888888!!!!!!!!
I K8lllllllled everyoooooon8
Oh Gog! W8y!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2011)

We have a art thread....


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Pipe, will rep once I spread if you even care...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Ha Art threads. They are for the weak, and Shit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

And strictly speaking those things aren't fan art.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dat Carnival .


----------



## Pipe (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes they are, they were made by fans all of the images are on deviant art, tumblr or whatever else the authors use. I have seen the one with Gamzee, Eridan and Equius as vaselina guys.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

most important thing in this update 20 hour fight with rose


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

why is it the most important thing? Because you know HS is raging


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Yes they are, they were made by fans all of the images are on deviant art, tumblr or whatever else the authors use. I have seen the one with Gamzee, Eridan and Equius as vaselina guys.



Really? Oh well still not gonna post them anywhere else.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 1, 2011)

He's also banned for now. Dunno why. But his rage will be contained for a while


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> why is it the most important thing? Because you know HS is raging



If only he wasn't banned the sick fires are most amusing.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

Homestuck is crying into his jack noir love pillow at this very instant.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

Maplehoof's Adventure .


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 1, 2011)

Good album, best song


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Damn this artwork is glorious.



This is kinda hot....


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting volume 6 but what about the side album? Any thoughts?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

The Side album is pretty magical as well.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Good album, best song



So your favorite one is the pony one?

WHY AM I NOT SURPRISED


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

White Host, Green Room is the best one by far.


----------



## Anasazi (Jun 1, 2011)

Spider8reath


----------



## Didi (Jun 1, 2011)

Earthsea Borealis <3


----------



## Arishem (Jun 1, 2011)

That link is deader than the trolls.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

Earthsea is amazing as well.

Some high quality music we got.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 1, 2011)

Platinum I would like to complement you on you're new set. It's very lovely, like a hat, a big feathery hat.

(I was thinking of drawing myself a Gamzee set. Maybe, I should do that.)


----------



## Didi (Jun 1, 2011)

Savior of the Dreaming Dead is also amazing


/currently listening to the album


----------



## Magic (Jun 1, 2011)

Plat whats with the shitty set.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been waiting for At the price of oblivion. Going to be spamming the shit out of it for the next few days.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

Black Rose, Green Sun is still amazing as well even though we have heard it before.

And it's a mafia fc thing Rem .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh shit warhammer of Zillyhoo is on this?

*This is the best day EVER.*


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

Lexxy is drawing Rose right now on stream 

3


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

This new update just too much ;___;


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

YOU GUYS MAD!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

NOTICE THAT THERE IS NO PURPLE BLOOD ANYWHERE WHICH PROVES MY THEORY THAT GAMZEE HAD A PLAN AND FOUND A WAY TO SURVIVE THIS ENCOUNTER.


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

Wouldn't surprise me. MiRaClEs after all~


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (4 members and 1 guests)
> noobthemusical*, Paul the SK, KizaruTachio, Slice



WHY ARE NONE OF YOU TEREZI FANS I WISH TO DRINK THEIR TEARS.

INB4 SOMEONE SAYS THAT WE HEAR FROM THEM AFTER THE EVENT CAUSE IT'S NOT LIKE PEOPLE CAN'T FAKE QUIRKS!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 1, 2011)

Well what going to happen ?

On another note Spiderbreath reminds me of a budokai song and also Vriska plays gutair.


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Well what going to happen ?
> 
> On another note Spiderbreath reminds me of a budokai song and also Vriska plays gutair.


Is my shitty ";___;" emoticon not enough for you, you sick bastard?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Your b3st fr13nd is d34d (Lets face it that's what they are, they've just been having a fight for a while), AND SO IS YOUR LEADER.

You mad doggie?

By that I mean did the doggie make you mad?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

And now people will rage when Vriska survives the duel for whatever reason. I bet peopel would still be mad if LE appeared and viciously beat Jack, in parallel to Scratch beating Slick.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

No Sollux blood either.

Potentially still alive as well.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 1, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Your b3st fr13nd is d34d (Lets face it that's what they are, they've just been having a fight for a while), AND SO IS YOUR LEADER.
> 
> You mad doggie?
> 
> By that I mean did the doggie make you mad?



Huh ? Her best friend is either Kanaya or John


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

People there's a saying that was made for times like this. Things are always darkest before they go pitch black.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Huh ? Her best friend is either Kanaya or John



I doubt that. Look at it this way at the beginning her 3 core friends where. Aradia, Terezi and Tavros. The one she was closest to was Terezi. But the whole Tavros revenge cylce that followed kinda killed it. But they are or were best friends. Even afterwards they were Rivals and not in the kill you sense in the rival that might one day be friends sense. She even bet her life on the fact that Terezi liked her enough not to kill her.



Actually maybe former best friend is a better term.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No Sollux blood either.
> 
> Potentially still alive as well.



I'd like for him to be alive a little balance for the crap that's happened recently. Plus it would help show that even minor characters can be happy. Although on the off chance that Gamzee ate him as in swallowed him whole that would be my first choice, just to see how people react.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 1, 2011)

RELENTLESSLY LIGHTHEARTED


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

And Kan is probably still around too.

So we got Kanpire, Sollux, and Gamzee still potentially alive on the meteor.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> RELENTLESSLY LIGHTHEARTED



Too soon


I hope Vriska gives noir a run for his money, she's the hero it's her


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 1, 2011)

KIDS AND FUN


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And Kan is probably still around too.
> 
> So we got Kanpire, Sollux, and Gamzee still potentially alive on the meteor.



He blew it up


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

Vampires can survive in space .

And unless that was the critical moment, Gamzee is confirmed alive still.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 1, 2011)

Can someone rehost the album? Pipe's mediafire link isn't working for me


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

If half your heart is missing is it lighter?

If killing kids is fun would that qualify as kids and fun?

Yup they look dead to me


----------



## Didi (Jun 1, 2011)

Relentlessly lighthearted


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

EVERYONE DIES GRIMDARK ENDING confirmed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 1, 2011)

THERE, HOMESTUCK

THERE IS YOUR FUCKING SBURBAN REVERSAL

NOW QUIT FUCKING HARASSING ME

also nooooo Karkat


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 1, 2011)

Does it make me a bad Terezi fan if my reaction to that update was "IT TOOK YOU LONG ENOUGH TO DIE!"

Yes.

EDIT: It's time, let it begin.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 1, 2011)

betting this here and now, Savior of the Dreaming Dead is EOA6


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

I have to agree with TV it would be perfect.


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

terezi and karkat are dead
my fandom has been avenged


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

only bright side, kan and gam nowhere


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 1, 2011)

Probably incinerated by green miles. Jack doesn't let people live.


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Probably incinerated by green miles. Jack doesn't let people live.


Jade begs to differ.


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

he's got you there TV


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

shit said:


> terezi and karkat are dead
> my fandom has been avenged



Who is your fandom?


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

equius and nepeta
oh how the terezi and karkat fans were smug in their confidence that their fandoms were preordained to live through the act
but who's smug now? no one, that's who

speaking of which, where's sagemaster? has he posted his tears yet?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

Wouldn't death of Gamzee avenge your fandom?


----------



## Anasazi (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll lol when it turns out that Karkat actually lives through all of this because the one that just got killed was future Karkat, and the one that we heard from supposedly after 0 hour was actually past Karkat...in the future.


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

shit said:


> equius and nepeta
> oh how the terezi and karkat fans were smug in their confidence that their fandoms were preordained to live through the act
> but who's smug now? no one, that's who
> 
> speaking of which, where's sagemaster? has he posted his tears yet?


I may be new to Homestuck, but I was certainly one of those fans who believed Karkat and Terezi were safe. Oh how Andrew has proved me wrong. My hat's off to him.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

There is no protection from Andrew Hussie.
This is why characters die.
This is why he has illegitimate children.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

...

...welp.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Crossbow your sig is over size limit.


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> There is no protection from Andrew Hussie.
> This is why characters die.
> This is why he has illegitimate children.


I didn't want to believe John's death either. I should have taken a fucking hint.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Also anyone care to re-up the link I wasn't able to DL yet and the old link is suppose to be down.


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Crossbow your sig is over size limit.


Honestly, it's about time that NF updates their resolution or what the fuck ever. The 800x600 standard is well over ten years old.


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Wouldn't death of Gamzee avenge your fandom?



you don't blame a character for the faults of a fandom or vice versa
but you do hope for a character's death to spite a fandom, assuming you aren't a part of that fandom


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

Fandoms are stupid. How difficult is it to like everyone?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

How am I excpected to like Vriska?

Honestly?

(Hoping the coin flip somehow splintered the timeline somehow.)


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Honestly, it's about time that NF updates their resolution or what the fuck ever. The 800x600 standard is well over ten years old.



I know chances are that if you use the Kakashi or One Piece skin you'll never know your over size limit.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

I enjoy everyone, except Tavros


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> How am I excpected to like Vriska?
> 
> Honestly?
> 
> (Hoping the coin flip somehow splintered the timeline somehow.)






She can be cute at times? Sort of grasping at straws here. Vriska has been screwing things up more and more.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Trolls in terms of Cute/Kawaii~

Nepeta

Living Aradia
God Tier Aradia





The rest.
Dead Aradia.


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, Vriska also has a strong personality. There are others reasons to like her besides the cute factor. Also, Jade's cuteness > Nepeta's cuteness.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

You know all things considered Vriska doesn't look that bad. So could like her like that. Aradia is still best looking troll.

Also you could like her for the conflict she brings to the story. As well as the own inner conflict she has with herself, and how she interacts with the other trolls. That in a strange way they are all their own worst enemies.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

Vriska's Resume:
Crippled Tavros.

Murdered Aradia.

Blinded Terezi.

88 words per minute.

Gave Jack invincibility.

Killed Tavros.

This most recent shit with Jack.

Assassinated Kennedy.

Good with Access.



noobthemusical said:


> You know all things considered Vriska doesn't look that bad. So could like her like that.



Oh right, I forgot about that.

...okay then.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

And all the same it's quite interesting that she hates herself for doing things that she thought would get her liked more/make her feel better. She been kicking herself in the ass since the beginning. So really you can add Being a Failure to that list.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

It takes a real man to put "Total Failure" on his own resume.

A man's man.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

Shit I don't care about list:

This topic
Shit's bitching over image spam


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

things no one cares about list:
what zenieth does and doesn't care about


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 1, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Assassinated Kennedy.



*clap* *clap* *clap*


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Jade's cuteness > Nepeta's cuteness.



that's too close to call


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

shit said:


> things no one cares about list:
> what zenieth does and doesn't care about


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

The discussion of Vriska as a character?

Ehh I find it fairly interesting and she's not on top of my troll list. It's just she's become to central that it's hard not to like her a little. Sure she may be an asshole but she's doing it with style.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

I love how appropriate this is


----------



## Anasazi (Jun 1, 2011)

Nepeta is 1000x cuter than any other HS character.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 1, 2011)

I... don't know.


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

I just want to point out that my fave crack pairing gamzee x kanaya is looking very pretty now that the competition has been razed to the ground


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Banhammer you've yet to comment or I've just failed to see them?

Thoughts on Terezi's death?

Thoughts on Album?

Thoughts on life in general?


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

Anasazi said:


> Nepeta is 1000x cuter than any other HS character.


I respectfully disagree with your opinion.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

Karkat and Terezi fanboys get to feel my pain .


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

BH's face when


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 1, 2011)

Now I'm all kinds of confused. I thought of the possibility of someone imitating their typing quirks during Terezi's memo, but given Karkat's message at the end I highly doubted it. Also, why only Terezi and Karkat? What happened to Kanaya, Sollux and the master of MiRaClEs? 

This whole thing seems fishy.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aradia will be the only troll left alive when all is said and done.

She is staying alive .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2011)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Aradia will be the only troll left alive when all is said and done.
> 
> She is staying alive .



Until Jack shows her his stabs.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

welp       .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Until Jack shows her his stabs.



Aradia has had enough of dying .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Aradia has had enough of dying .



But Jack has not had enough killing.


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> welp       .



delicioustears.jpg


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> But Jack has not had enough killing.



Jack will avoid Aradia like the plague even if he does contact her again.

Aradia really does have plot armor at this point.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Aradia has had enough of dying .





MazinFireWars said:


> But Jack has not had enough killing.



It's a paradox...


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Jack will avoid Aradia like the plague even if he does contact her again.
> 
> Aradia really does have plot armor at this point.



John had plot armor and he still felt his stab-

Oh wait, god tier. Right. Heroic deaths needed.

Very well, carry on with your enjoyment of Aradia. But wait, isn't dream Terezi still alive?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm loving the album.



MazinFireWars said:


> But wait, isn't dream Terezi still alive?



Nope, she was seen in a dream bubble.

Only plausible Dream Selves: Gamzee, Eridan, Equius, Rose, Dave, Jade


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 1, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'm loving the album.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How'd she die? The last I remember seeing her was when Vriska died and made god tier.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 1, 2011)

Karkat's my 3rd favorite. I know he's not dead , so all you Crepeta and Swequius can suck it


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 1, 2011)

Karkat's been stabbed by Jack like 4-5 times now. How the hell is another stab going to kill him?  he's basically immune to his stabs by now. Watch him get up and reminisce of all the stabbings.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

shit said:


> delicioustears.jpg



Enjoy them.

Though I'm expecting both guys to revive or something because it was a bit anti-climatic.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> How'd she die? The last I remember seeing her was when Vriska died and made god tier.



Off-screen. One of the leading causes of deaths in dream-selves.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 1, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Off-screen. One of the leading causes of deaths in dream-selves.



Overdose on colors?  Sniffing all that white can be dangerous.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 1, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Karkat's been stabbed by Jack like 4-5 times now. How the hell is another stab going to kill him?  he's basically immune to his stabs by now. Watch him get up and reminisce of all the stabbings.



I'll admit that I don't know how he's coming back but I can promise you Crab snacks isn't finshed. I'd be willing to make a bet thread out of it I'm so sure


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

Everyone gets to carry on in their enjoyment of Aradia.

Second best female .


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Karkat's been stabbed by Jack like 4-5 times now. How the hell is another stab going to kill him?  he's basically immune to his stabs by now. Watch him get up and reminisce of all the stabbings.



I think you mean you get up and in his confusion due to blood loss hug Jack and say "Brother I missed you"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey there you are i was going to shoa you my stabs... ..



ahah seer are those glasses?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

IDE: Just as Vriska is about to get stabbed by Jack Aradia pops out of Jack's body and pulls Vriska into him. Causing a major Jack freak out as he repeatedly stabs and heals himself. Healing part is optional as we don't know if he actually can.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Everyone gets to carry on in their enjoyment of *Aradia.*
> 
> *Second best* female .



Glad to see you're giving Terezi the respect she deserves.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 1, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Glad to see you're giving Vriska the respect she deserves.



fixed


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

See what I'm interested in is what did Gamzee do with the remains of everyone else. I mean did he take them with him. Did he eat the heads for sustenance. Are those crazy theorys about the tubes being healing chambers true.


Also when will see Dave again.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> How'd she die? The last I remember seeing her was when Vriska died and made god tier.



in a sea of green flames around the same time as Kanaya


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 1, 2011)

​















I know they probably aren't permadead, but still


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Glad to see you're giving Terezi the respect she deserves.





Nope.

Nepeta is the best all other opinions are wrong.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm now that would be cool one of the cast going this is for my friends before doing a badass yet ultimately useless heroic sacrifice.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 1, 2011)

*coughVriskacough*


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

filler post cuz there's autoplay fagshit on this page (I do 40 posts per page)


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay this was just posted in the OBD and it's so impressive I've gotta show it here.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *coughVriskacough*



I'm so so 0kay with this.


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

filler post cuz fagshit


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

Nepeta is mere Pounceler level. Legislacerator is where it's at


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Nope.
> 
> Nepeta is the best all other opinions are wrong.



<---

But seriously, though, Nepeta okay, I guess.

The two auto-plays sound great just off-sync from each other.



shit said:


> filler post cuz fagshit



Unquestionable motives.



Banhammer said:


> Nepeta is mere Pounceler level. Legislacerator is where it's at



:librabunp


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the bloated fagshit filler post from the faggiest fagshit section on this forum, noobthemusical.

Also, I must add: ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), because I honestly never say this word, and it feels good to get this shit off my chest, because I'm homosexual.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Thanks for the bloated fagshit filler post from the faggiest fagshit section on this forum, noobthemusical.
> 
> Also, I must add: ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), because I honestly never say this word, and it feels good to get this shit off my chest, because I'm homosexual.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

Bloated Fagshit would make a pretty decent bandname.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

what the fuck is going on


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll remove the autoplay for you guys because I'm feeling nice 

Oh wait, I can't


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> what the fuck is going on



Why is Lee raping Akamaru in the bathtub?


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> what the fuck is going on


Drunk posting. Also, in your sig, Chouji getting ready to teabag Shino is only mildly disturbing.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I'll remove the autoplay for you guys because I'm feeling nice
> 
> Oh wait, I can't



My rage is at inexpressible levels.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Why is Lee raping Akamaru in the bathtub?



I have no idea what is going on in my sig.

And yet I can't stop laughing at it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

It's incredibly homoerotic


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sage your set is awful.


----------



## Monna (Jun 1, 2011)

Let's see how many men we can fit in a 4x4 tub. That isn't a bad idea in any way.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's incredibly homoerotic



I don't see anything homo about it.

Except for Lee raping Akamaru (just look at that dog's face)

Except for Shino sweating for being so close to Choji's balls.

Except for Neji using the Byakugan to see a naked Chouji.

Except for the fact that THERE'S TOO MANY MEN FOR SUCH A SMALL POOL.

...

Fuck.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

Sage's set is so awful it's awe inspiring hilarious


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

fagshit so filler post

edit, oh wait new page great success


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

you missed Kiba and Naruto scissoring while Konohamaru gives Shikamaru an underwater blowjob


And Sai is not even on the picture


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Let's see how many men we can fit in a 4x4 tub. That isn't a bad idea in any way.



Could Jack fit all his victims into a 4x4 tub. I mean if he cut them up I think it's possible.

Also it's okay sage, embrace your homolust. A man can have homolust and still be badass, but the badass kinda has to come first, so I guess your out...


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

Paul the SK said:


> Drunk posting.



Not me. I'm always like this.

It's why I don't drink. Don't need to.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

jack blows up the tub planet


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Ha I was once drunk nearly made some very racist comments. Not because I'm racist but honestly at the time I thought it would be hilarious too see my friends faces if the guy flipped his shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

I got so drunk once I ... no wait, I behave perfectly when I'm drunk.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Also why doesn't Jack blow up Skaia?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Ha I was once drunk nearly made some very racist comments. Not because I'm racist but honestly at the time I thought it would be hilarious too see my friends faces if the guy flipped his shit.



Cool story bro.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Honestly not very. My friends got mad at me when I told what I was planning. No one ever likes a joke where someone might get hurt


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Honestly not very. My friends got mad at me when I told what I was planning. No one ever likes a joke where someone might get hurt



See, this is the other reason why I don't drink.

Give a hoot, children. Stay in school.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2011)

Alcohol is the devil.

As the prince of hope I forbid you for drinking the demon's dew .


----------



## geG (Jun 1, 2011)

Hussie

HUSSIE

THIS IS BULLSHIT


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 1, 2011)

Geg said:


> Hussie
> 
> HUSSIE
> 
> THIS IS BULLSHIT


Every fandom gets their turn.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Alcohol is the devil.
> 
> As the prince of hope I forbid you for drinking the demon's dew .


 My explanation for all of this happening, Jack (and/or Hussie) is drunk.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Geg said:


> Hussie
> 
> HUSSIE
> 
> THIS IS BULLSHIT



But you're half-Hussie Geg


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Alcohol is the devil.
> 
> As the prince of hope I forbid you for drinking the demon's dew .



Demon Semen would be a good band name if you say it so it rhymes.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Now that I think about it, Kiba is doing some preverted stuff with that bucket. 

Filling a bucket with a pool full of men smh


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also why doesn't Jack blow up Skaia?



Diamonds droog


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Diamonds droog



Or Lord English.

Or DD is Lord English.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He does use a cue stick.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 1, 2011)

I would be so very 0kay with DD being Lord English :33


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't imagine anyone else.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

I can.

Colonel Sassacre


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I can.
> 
> Colonel Sassacre



He's dead.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

The rep I owed you for the album

just got negged.


You're set is still great, though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder if he was crossed for seeing Nepeta's body
"GOG, I KILLED YOU LIKE FIVE MINUTES AGO! IT'S LIKE I'M THE FUCKING MAID!"


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

Geg said:


> Hussie
> 
> HUSSIE
> 
> THIS IS BULLSHIT



delicioustears.jpg


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

The triangles atop that image...

Could it be?


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 1, 2011)

What the fuck, Hussie? Why would you do this?


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> What the fuck, Hussie? Why would you do this?



hedonism bot feasting on delicious tears dot jay pee gee


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> What the fuck, Hussie? Why would you do this?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRifQw41qMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

zenieth, I dumped some fanfarts in the fanfart thread, go look at them and appreciate the trouble I went to


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

Shit, I'm not interested in quadrants


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

Nice update, seen some before but a couple are new to me.


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

*heart flutters*


----------



## Arishem (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder if Jack picked their corpses on more than a whim. Perhaps he could smell their love, making the act of dumping their lifeless bodies and denied feelings in front of the thief all the more effective. Informed cruelty is the best cruelty.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

I was forced to change my manly set. 

Now it's boobs.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 1, 2011)

an altar of jerking limbs and mewling flesh


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 1, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I was forced to change my manly set.
> 
> Now it's boobs.



That means I need a boobs super hero set too.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 1, 2011)

Go for Zatanna too. :33


----------



## zenieth (Jun 1, 2011)

Almost forgot. One of your consucks give me a link to volume 7.


----------



## shit (Jun 1, 2011)

yes, one of us conksucks give us ALL a link to vol 7 and the other album
or make Geg happy and force us to spend money


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

> Link of the new album  3



Give me the credit.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 1, 2011)

My link is down


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

Whoops.

Well, I got to use it and that's what's important.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

the portal in your sig looks awesome but WHAT IS THIS? YOU CAN'T SEE THE BACK OF THE ROBOTS THROUGHT THE PORTAL
WHAAAAT?


----------



## Pipe (Jun 1, 2011)

There are 4 portals in coop 2 blues for the short robot and 2 oranges for the tall robot, plus  is just a fanart


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 1, 2011)

GEG HOW DOES IT TASTE


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 1, 2011)

Spider 8reath... I just imagined Mind Fang with a bunch of tattoos for whatever reason.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not sure but I think Vriska can play guitar, my headcanon can't be convinced otherwise.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 1, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> GEG HOW DOES IT TASTE



Geg will cover this thread in his all-consuming mad fires

the time is at hand


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 1, 2011)

Can anyone make sense of what Doc Scratch is trying to say. His witty wittynes escapes me.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

Basically, that bit in the banner was the part where/when he was talking to us earlier. Remember?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 1, 2011)

Ahaahaha, Slick is making Scratch's pad more slick. And flammable.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 1, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Basically, that bit in the banner was the part where/when he was talking to us earlier. Remember?



Ooooh right right, I remember.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 1, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Ahaahaha, Slick is making Scratch's pad more slick. And flammable.



Too bad all that slickness is gonna go away cuz it's gonna get (applies glasses) ashy.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> To all that slickness is gonna go away cuz it's gonna get (applies glasses) ashy.



I don't get it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 1, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I don't get it.



Ashy skin isn't slick since it's rough when you light something on fire ashes form /killedjoke


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 1, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Ashy skin isn't slick since it's rough when you light something on fire ashes form /killedjoke



Ah, see I didn't know ashy was a legitimately versitile adjective.

I GUESS THERE IS A LESSON FOR US ALL HERE.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 1, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Ah, see I didn't know ashy was a legitimately versitile adjective.
> 
> I GUESS THERE IS A LESSON FOR US ALL HERE.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Arishem said:


> I wonder if Jack picked their corpses on more than a whim. Perhaps he could smell their love, making the act of dumping their lifeless bodies and denied feelings in front of the thief all the more effective. Informed cruelty is the best cruelty.



The mixing of thier blood as a metaphor for the closest they will ever get to sharing the bucket they never got to. It's Genius.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Also update proves Gamzee knew. Gamzee knew thing.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 1, 2011)

Everything is going to burn


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 1, 2011)

I will laugh if it turns out that Gamzee was killing everyone to save his friends from Jack.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

This thread shall be purged in the holy Geg Fires. If only Geg's tears weren't putting them out too fast.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I will laugh if it turns out that Gamzee was killing everyone to save his friends from Jack.



What if he did and he and Aradia planned it all.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 1, 2011)

If that's true, I might be scarred for life, or I might just laugh.

Again, *clap* *clap *clap*.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also update proves Gamzee knew. Gamzee knew thing.



let it be forever known that gamzee knows thing


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Jun 2, 2011)

lol this fanart


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 2, 2011)

Since we are talking about fanart. Has anyone seen this yet?
(Because I know you've seen her stuff before by now.)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://kicksatanout.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d3glqb9 
I'll just leave this link here.



Trolls have a knack for disturbing Jade beyond all belief.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

Ahahahah


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

I just noticed Scratch is way to short for the chair he is using.

Could it be Lord English's Chair?!?!?!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 2, 2011)

Slick is the best character. No arguments are allowed.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

Slick you magnificent bastard .


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 2, 2011)

BWAHAHHAHAHAHA! I  you Slick.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

Classic       .


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I just noticed Scratch is way to short for the chair he is using.
> 
> Could it be Lord English's Chair?!?!?!



hahaha, he's in a high chair like a baby, looooool


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Scratch...

That isn't how sprites work, Scratch.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 2, 2011)

> Eilthis: Oh hey that's a high res version o
> Eilthis: o
> Eilthis: of
> Eilthis: oooo
> ...


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Is.

...Is that Minecraft?


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

^I dont' get it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, Crossbow. Yes it is.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 2, 2011)

It's a monument


----------



## zenieth (Jun 2, 2011)

A fucking huge monument


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Dear.

God.

I built a leo symbol out of lime wool on top of a pyramid mausoleum.

I feel so... inadequate.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 2, 2011)

Someone needs to make John giving Karkat a thumbs up while Karkat flips him off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 2, 2011)

Please don't feel inadequate. That right there is autism of the highest level.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

I wish I was autistic sometimes


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Please don't feel inadequate. That right there is autism of the highest level.



Thanks, TV.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't worry shit. At least you're still shit.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Amazing pick-up line.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 2, 2011)

Slick setting Doc's place on fire.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome fanart


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Slick is Geg. The manor is being consumed by his flames.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

FemBro? You know FemBro always looks kina consistent, among artists. FemDave really varies.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

I honestly couldn't tell that bro was female there.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> FemBro? You know FemBro always looks kina consistent, among artists. FemDave really varies.



pretty sure she's generally referred to as Sis
also that was a Bro fanfart canon art that was shooped to include tits, so yeah it looks a bit weird
I didn't notice the tits until you pointed them out, lol


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 2, 2011)

my new set ? (I realized I'm a Kanya fan the other day) Taking this to set shop as we speak.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

welcome to the fold, comrade


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 2, 2011)

shit said:


> welcome to the fold, comrade



Originally she was 5th and Terezi was 4th but I realized Kanaya is just, better. *shrug


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

indeed


----------



## zenieth (Jun 2, 2011)

Kanaya is quality, undisputed fact.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

shit said:


> pretty sure she's generally referred to as Sis
> also that was a Bro fanfart canon art that was shooped to include tits, so yeah it looks a bit weird
> I didn't notice the tits until you pointed them out, lol



Actually I barely noticed the boobs myself. The first thing that I noticed was the hair.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 2, 2011)

Except by certain people who hold a grudge against her for reasons  **


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

That friend who doesn't read Homestuck but overhears what I say about it?

Kanaya is his least favorite.

"Why?"

"Because she's flat."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 2, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Except by certain people who hold a grudge against her for reasons  **



I blame Hussie more than Kanaya (I do rank Eridan as my 2nd fav btw) I felt the way he killed him was way to sudden. I would have been okay if he had gotten killed later on but hussie killed him like within the 3 weeks of him turning evil. (probably wrong on the time who cares) Plus he made Eridan look like a pussy he just stood there... 

 Don't get me wrong I still love the H-man , he's probably my favorite writer.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

Let's be honest for a minute are any of the troll girls not flat?

Hell Jade is the only kid who we can be sure has a rack (cause she can wear the 3 in the morning dress).


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Let's be honest for a minute are any of the troll girls not flat?
> 
> Hell Jade is the only kid who we can be sure has a rack (cause she can wear the 3 in the morning dress).



I told him this, but he's just all "Nope, she's the flatest."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 2, 2011)

Let's not go down this path.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

This is not a path this is a fact. See bucket tier would have diagrams and shit.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Let's not go down this path.



Shut up, Grandma!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Slick is Geg. The manor is being consumed by his flames.



it explains so much


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

So the room is the thread. But who is Scratch?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

...TV?

TV+Geg=Hussie

Scratch+Slick=???

Also: K-grats on the old 7k posts.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh yeah I guess I do have 7k posts.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

in fanfarts, everyone has tits


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

shit said:


> farts





shit said:


> everyone has tits



Post of the Year.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 2, 2011)

Spades Slick is the best character in all of Homestuck. Anyone who says otherwise should be stabbed.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 2, 2011)

I like John.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Geg is the best character in all of This thread. Anyone who says otherwise should be stabbed.



Translated.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 2, 2011)

That's implying Geg has a character. All evidence is to the contrary. 

(well shit sunny, etc)


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's implying Geg has a character. All evidence is to the contrary.
> 
> (well shit sunny, etc)



It's what you said. I'm just translating.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 2, 2011)

I know I'm probably alone, but I really can't stand Scratch.

I know the whole point of his character is to be a nigh-omnipotent douchebag who knows he's a nigh-omnipotent douchebag and no one can do anything that he can't see coming because he's a nigh-omnipotent douchebag, but damn that dude is such a douchebag (who is nigh-omnipotent).


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 2, 2011)

That's because you aren't reading Doc Scratch with the Old Spice Guy's voice. Like you should.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Except by certain people who hold a grudge against her for reasons  **



Hey I don't hate Kanaya .

Just like Nepeta, Terezi, and Aradia more than her troll girl wise .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hey I don't hate Kanaya .
> 
> Just like Nepeta, Terezi, and Aradia more than her troll girl wise.



Vriska didn't make your list, I see.

Noob, however, has made me like Vriska purely on the basis that she's hot.

My rankings:

1. Terezi
2. Vriska
3. Nepeta
4. Kanaya
5. Aradia


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

terrible list
feferi is hotter than vriska btw


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

shit said:


> terrible list
> *feferi *is hotter than vriska btw



...Who?  

Anyway, I'd like to see yours.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

kanaya
nepeta
aradia
terezi
feferi
vriska


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

Troll Hotness list ?

Not doing that.

But as for the females in order of preference.

1. Nepeta
2. Aradia.
3. Terezi
4. Kanaya
5. Vriska
6. Feferi (want to like fef but hussie won't let me )


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Troll Hotness list ?
> 
> Not doing that.



I never sad that's what it was.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 2, 2011)

You forgot to add that some of them are attractive in different ways, So I'm going to be homosexual for a second with this.

Vriska- Hot
Terezi- Hot
Nepeta- Cute
Aradia- Cute
Kanaya- Charming
Jade- Cute in a nerdy way.
Feferi- Cute

NOTE: This doesn't seem like much of a ranking.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Great, now I need to put my hotness list so I don't feel left out out the trend I appearently started.

1. Terezi
2. Vriska
3. Nepeta
4. Aradia
5. Kanaya

Note the distinction.

Aradia bores me as a character, but isn't that bad looking.

Kanaya is a good character, but she's a lesbian.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 2, 2011)

That's my fem troll (how much I like them) rating. I really fucking hate feferi what an ungrateful bitch. Yeah that's right I said it ; what kinda bitch doesn't respect whales. ON A DAILY BASIS ! Also Nepeta seems gross to me.


1.Vriska
2.Kanaya
3.Terezi/Aradia
4.Nepeta
5.Feferi


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Who says 'That's my whatever' before they show it.

Just walk into a meeting: "Hope you enjoyed my presentation, guys."


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

I always likened vriska to trailer trash actually (or hood rat if you will), with her torn up boy jacket and generally scrub attire and shitty personality and no manners or classiness
which is ironic since she's so rich and technically high class, but goes along with "you can take the girl out the projects but you can't take the projects out the girl"


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

Smh KT.

Nepeta is the best female troll.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

pretty much if you don't like a troll, then successful troll is successful


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 2, 2011)

shit said:


> pretty much if you don't like a troll, then successful troll is successful



Excellent.

I've got candy in this spoiler by the way.
*Spoiler*: __ 



g


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

nightmare fuel


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 2, 2011)

Female attractiveness list (not "hotness" mind  also this is accounting for personality and appearance )
1. Nepeta
2. Terezi
3. Kanaya
4. Vriska
5. Aradia (mainly because we haven't see terribly much of her "normal" self)
6. Feferi (she's a bit too bubbly for me )

---

Female Character Tier list
1. Nepeta
2. Aradia
3. Kanaya
4. Vriska
5. Terezi (Sorry Ter, but you took a hit)
6. Feferi


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2011)

Troll girls. 

I prefer girls who aren't gray and reproduce through slime orgies thank you


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

shit said:


> pretty much if you don't like a troll, then successful troll is successful



Clever.

KT, you opinions on Nepeta are misguided and Psyblade looks like she's peeing out of her leg.


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2011)

shit said:


> I always likened vriska to trailer trash actually (or hood rat if you will), with her torn up boy jacket and generally scrub attire and shitty personality and no manners or classiness
> which is ironic since she's so rich and technically high class, but goes along with "you can take the girl out the projects but you can't take the projects out the girl"



This is so true. Her green jacket look was terriblesness. 

Like Tick Tock level.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Troll girls.
> 
> I prefer girls who aren't gray and reproduce through slime orgies thank you



Well, aren't we picky?


----------



## Anasazi (Jun 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Slick is Geg. The manor is being consumed by his flames.



You could even say that they're...


*Spoiler*: __ 



*SLICK FIRES*


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2011)

Problem? That is one stylish sugoi kawaii girl


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cB2lIzLRGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 2, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Troll girls.
> 
> I prefer girls who aren't gray and reproduce through slime orgies thank you



yeah, I agree, gray sucks. Sorry if it's racist.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Clever.
> 
> KT, you opinions on Nepeta are misguided and Psyblade looks like she's peeing out of her leg.



The best giogio


----------



## Anasazi (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay.  No one has any idea how long I've been waiting to say this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



> ANASAZI: ASCEND!


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Also, "Sorry if it's racist" is a very useful phrase.

Especially if you're a racist.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

Less awful, more watching that vid I just posted.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Less awful, more watching that vid I just posted.



Yeah, it was okay.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cB2lIzLRGk[/YOUTUBE]



usually I HATE dubbed homestuck fantubes
but that was a pretty on the money karkat impression


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

severe bucket tier:


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 2, 2011)

shit said:


> usually I HATE dubbed homestuck fantubes
> but that was a pretty on the money karkat impression



better than the hivebent radioplay's Karkat

 times like that make me happy I don't have the bathhouse.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

something for the young'n then


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

shit said:


> severe bucket tier:



This link doesn't work.

Also, what's bathhouse.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

ahahaha, there's your problem
it's NF's 18 plus section that you can only have access to if you join the 18+ usergroup


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

Bathhouse is a wretched hive of scum and bucketry.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

this is handy


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

That is incredibly handy.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 2, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Originally she was 5th and Terezi was 4th but I realized Kanaya is just, better. *shrug



You've risen in my ratings now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You've risen in my ratings now.



care to post a full list ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 2, 2011)

people I talk to

people who post here but I don't interact with that much

Sunny


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Edit: Whoops, nevermind.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> people I talk to
> 
> people who post here but I don't interact with that much
> 
> Sunny



Pretty accurate.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 2, 2011)

OH GOD HIS FACE


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2011)

Scratch's face .


----------



## Anasazi (Jun 2, 2011)

Geromy confirmed for LE.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 2, 2011)

JESUS CHRIST HOW TERRIBLE


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 2, 2011)

Obligatory THE ROOF IS ON FIRE post.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Obligatory THE COART IS ON FIRE post.



Fixed.

Also, massive lol.

8^y

Scratch is all casual about the Gegflames engulfing his house.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 2, 2011)

just refilling the scotty dogs.

That'll bring Slick back. Back for a beating.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, we get to see what was the move that killed the Black King.

This should affect the RDA Project.


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## shit (Jun 2, 2011)

so much nightmare fuel


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnEyrA-UwPM&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]

Hoping for something like this preferably the spider-one.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 2, 2011)

That is so much better than Sweet Rose and Hella Casey.

I like where this is going.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 2, 2011)

that is one amazing banner.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> You forgot to add that some of them are attractive in different ways, So I'm going to be homosexual for a second with this.
> 
> Vriska- Hot
> Terezi- Hot
> ...



Wait why you leave Rose out? I mean you did put Jade.



Also Glorious Gamzee cockblock fanart by Cad.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 2, 2011)

I just posted that in the fan-art thread 


Also, behold 

[He is already here]

[8^y]


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Smh KT.
> 
> Nepeta is the best female troll.



Well eventhough she is Kawaii~ I think people tend to forget that when she eat the musclebeasts that she kills, it probably looks horrifying and animalistic.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I just posted that in the fan-art thread
> 
> 
> Also, behold
> ...



 Oh yeah it was you sorry didn't notice.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 2, 2011)

Wait... we might not get to see the move that defeated The Black King just yet. The 8^Y thing could either mean we go see what Dave is doing or mean that we're going into a SBAHJ intermission.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Well eventhough she is Kawaii~ I think people tend to forget that when she eat the musclebeasts that she kills, it probably looks horrifying and animalistic.



The way YOU say it, I get scared.

The way I normally think of it is much more... pleasing.



WhoElse said:


> SBAHJ intermission.



Not even a real thing.

SBaHJ parts still advance the plot.

Worst case scenario: Vriska's battle is obscured by jpeg artifacts the whole way through.

Edit: Whoops I accidentally 400 posts.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

shit said:


> severe bucket tier:



I read the who's folder is this from line as ending with Nepeta. So the next line came to me as Rose needs a cock or 2.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I read the who's folder is this from line as ending with Nepeta. So the next line came to me as Rose needs a cock or 2.



Whatever this is, it sounds... spectacular.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 2, 2011)

AJAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

It bears repeating:


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> The way YOU say it, I get scared.
> 
> The way I normally think of it is much more... pleasing.



Bro lets face it she probably starts by ripping the things heart out and eating it enjoying the feeling as some of the blood gets on her skin. She probably viciously starts tearing into the things organs savoring every bite. In the end she'll probably come out of the things carcass covered in blood and with a satisfied look on her face. Also consider that meat tastes best when an animal is young. So that means she probably hunts BABY animals. But really so do we I mean veil is delicious.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 2, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Not even a real thing.
> 
> SBaHJ parts still advance the plot.



Hmmm, whoops.

EDIT: Also, Rose is a REAL MAN, It didn't feel right to put her in there, so here's my fixed list.

Vriska- Hot
Terezi- Hot
Nepeta- Cute
Rose- Charming
Aradia- Cute
Kanaya- Charming
Jade- Cute in a nerdy way.
Feferi- Cute


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Bro lets face it she probably starts by ripping the things heart out and eating it enjoying the feeling as some of the blood gets on her skin. She probably viciously starts tearing into the things organs savoring every bite. In the end she'll probably come out of the things carcass covered in blood and with a satisfied look on her face.



...And you are not aroused by this?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

I do not fantasize about girls covered in blood near dead animal carcass. Except this one time but that's a different story.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I do not fantasize about girls covered in blood near dead animal carcass. Except this one time but that's a different story.



See? I wouldn't have been interested if you haden't brought it up.

It's like Schrodinger's Cat.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 2, 2011)

I brought it up having a feeling that it would interest you.


----------



## Magic (Jun 2, 2011)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAaa


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd like to point a not so obvious point out.

Scratch got surprised by Spades emptying the bowl. SPADES FINISHED AN INFINITE BOWL!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2011)

That's because he emptied it into his hat, another infinite container.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 3, 2011)

EDIT: Never mind the licorice bull crap, this made my whole entire life.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Whatever this is, it sounds... spectacular.



I'll PM it to you.

Also the strange thing is when I was reading that line I was like. Is the person saying Rose should be a Futa, or a boy or be fucked?

Also the image in your head that my statement just gave you will be so much better than the crap at the actual picture.

Wait actually am I allowed to PM that stuff?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 3, 2011)

In fact I'll send it to all of you under 18 and not pretending to be 18+ members.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> In fact I'll send it to all of you under 18 and not pretending to be 18+ members.



1. I'm 15
2. I don't think I want to see it


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

My reaction:


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 3, 2011)

Honestly though what image was in your mind before you saw the actual pic?


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> In fact I'll send it to all of you under 18 and not pretending to be 18+ members.



For some reason, to me, that made you sound like a drug pusher or a forty three year old sending us nudes.

Underage but... it's mystery taunts me like a big shiny red button that says "DO NOT PUSH".... 

Nah.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Honestly though what image was in your mind before you saw the actual pic?



Rose, for one thing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2011)

What the fuck 

His face


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2011)

I love how he is pouring candy into the bowl while everything burns around him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the sig, KT.

Edit: Did I tell you guys about my ancestor theory?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 3, 2011)

Google is failing me but a couple of days ago I saw in the newspaper one of Lady Gaga's many costumes was one which looked like a Gamzee cosplay.

Would post if I could find it.


----------



## shit (Jun 3, 2011)

herp derp


----------



## LifeMaker (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Gamzee... i could see that being a hit, she could subjugglate a few fans on stage


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

Noob, PM me the contents of shit's link.

Also:



Crossbow said:


> Did I tell you guys about my ancestor theory?


----------



## LifeMaker (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, you haven't told me  :sweat


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

Okay then:

Lowbloods have short lifespans, correct? Well, IF Darkleer's girlfriend was Aradiancestor, she'd be dead by the point we're at, meaning she MIGHT be in one of Darkleer's Steampunk Soulbots.

Nepetancestor was probably back in the Age of Sufferer, where the lovers fought side by side for freedom. Sufferer is executed and she grows into a lonely old cat lady.

Let's see... Sollux's is an Imperial Drone who falls in love with Her Condecension and win her heart Mario-style.

Oh! Oh! And there's drama between Sufferer and Drone-guy during the rebellion.

So yeah.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 3, 2011)

Sollux's ancestor was probably a blind prophet but besides that it was a pretty good theory.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 3, 2011)

Why are we going bucket tier this early?

WHY?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Sollux's ancestor was probably a blind prophet but besides that it was a pretty good theory.



Eh, I don't care about Sollux's that much. He's as boring as normal Sollux and his dead girlfriend combined.

On that note: Sollux needs to hurry up and die so he can reunite with Fef and they can have ghost babies or something.

Edit: SHUT UP GRANDMA THIS IS THE FURTHEST THING FROM BUCKET TEIR SINCE THE TIME WE TALKED ABOUT PORTAL 2


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 3, 2011)

portal 2 is not bucket tier smh


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> portal 2 is not bucket tier smh



I know, I know. 

But Dr. Sandy Von Assfaget Jr. hasn't played it and gets all butthurt about it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm talking Shit's picture you underage piece of derp.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 3, 2011)

For any RvB fans here

[YOUTUBE]Rmc661a9IRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm talking Shit's picture you underage piece of derp.



Sunny is the two-face of this sect. He must flip coins to see if he'll say something hilarious or totally horrible, we got off lucky this time.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

lol, why would you want to photograph shit


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> lol, why would you want to photograph shit



What are you talking about cross ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm talking Shit's picture you underage piece of derp.



If you read 'talking as taking', then the sentence doesn't make sense in context.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The real sentence actually doesn't make much more sense in context.




I was feigning stupidity for comedy.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2011)

That video is amazing Pipe.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 3, 2011)

Church is the best


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

Nobody is talking about that lewd picture in this thread, as you can see.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 3, 2011)

There is no need to anymore, Crossbow....


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, quite.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Church is the best



The Reds were minding their business, when the big elite came for a little one on one....

And there he goes.

The big elite HASS the Church.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 3, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> But Dr. Sandy Von Assfaget Jr. hasn't played it and gets all butthurt about it.



He's not even a real doctor damnit.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

Sylar said:


> He's not even a real doctor damnit.



But is he a real worm is the question.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 3, 2011)

O we forgot to mention in the RP sunny is the Doctor of Time & he's the main char. jpg


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm the wizard of storm you loser.

Speaking of which I was going to finish my update that I'd been on and off doing over bootleg Photoshops. Lol.

Maybe after I watch some Daily Show.

Finally listening to the album btw. Glorious.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> wizard of storm





KizaruTachio said:


> Doctor of Time



NO. Titles are canonically three one-syllable words. Why are you breaking rules for thinly veiled references?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2011)

Because no one cares.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

The very page you linked to shows that it can be pronounced "sear".


----------



## Pipe (Jun 3, 2011)

Hero, Page, Mage and others titles are two syllables words


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm the wizard of storm you loser.
> 
> Speaking of which I was going to finish my update that I'd been on and off doing over bootleg Photoshops. Lol.
> 
> ...


 
It was an attempt to troll


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Page, Mage





Pipe said:


> two syllables





Also, I literally cannot believe what just happened in the Mafia game.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 3, 2011)

I checked, my bad, english is not my mother language


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey Crossbow, let's regress to my original point. No one cares. No give it a rest.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

I can see where you could get confused.



Taurus Versant said:


> Hey Crossbow, let's regress to my original point. No one cares. No give it a rest.



Shut up, Grandma.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> O we forgot to mention in the RP sunny is the Doctor of Time & he's the main char. jpg



im the hero of time smh


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 3, 2011)

shit said:


> herp derp





Crossbow said:


> Noob, PM me the contents of shit's link.
> 
> Also:



John is masturbating. And it's coming out in a cyclone pattern.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm the wizard of storm you loser.
> 
> Speaking of which I was going to finish my update that I'd been on and off doing over bootleg Photoshops. Lol.
> 
> ...



Now that there is quality.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

That is infeasible. Cyclones are suction.

Also, Colbert is better.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2011)

Colbert is better .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Colbert is better .



:colbertbunp


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2011)

This thread is a truthiness thread.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone tried the ice cream? It's goddamn amazing.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2011)

Dat Americone Dream .

Do they still make that shit?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 3, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm the wizard of storm you loser.
> 
> Speaking of which I was going to finish my update that I'd been on and off doing over bootleg Photoshops. Lol.
> 
> ...





SageMaster said:


> im the hero of time smh



I know I was trying to troll


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 3, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Dat Americone Dream .
> 
> Do they still make that shit?



Yeah they still make it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my god Maplehoof's Adventure


----------



## zenieth (Jun 4, 2011)

waiting for geg to burn the thread down


----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)

Kinda slow in futureland eh?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2011)

Aussie Internet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2011)

I only got to buy it today, shut up.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh so you are one of those type of people, TV.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2011)

ONLY SOMETIMES


----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)

Fine, you are forgiven


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

I had the weirdest dream about this tread.

You guys kept talking about a forum game that I had never heard of. Something about rings. Also, Nepeta was there. Not in the tread, but in my house. She kept farting.

So there's that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

You're a weird man Mr. Crossbow.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 4, 2011)

Crossbow... YOU CAN MAKE IT.

I had a dream once that my house was in a really dark and noire-ish neighborhood and Karkat was there. He told me I should find a place to hide because Gamzee was on a murder spree. I told Karkat that wasn't that much of a problem. I then wrote Gamzee a note trying to convince him to calm (the hell) down. Well, that obviously didn't work because after that he some how got into my house and choked me in my hallway.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

That I am, Mr. Uvmann.

That I am.



WhoElse said:


> Crossbow... YOU CAN MAKE IT.
> 
> I had a dream once that my house was in a really dark and noire-ish neighborhood and Karkat was there. He told me I should find a place to hide because Gamzee was on a murder spree. I told Karkat that wasn't that much of a problem. I then wrote Gamzee a note trying to convince him to calm (the hell) down. Well, that obviously didn't work because after that he some how go into my house and choked me in my hallway.



At least your dream had a plot.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Superb            .


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2011)

looks like the Grynch :-/


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2011)

So I was in /co/ and stumbled upon a most profound question 
what if terezi licked aradia all over because of her delicious blood colur


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh another one 
what if Gamzee raped Nepeta before killing her?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2011)

Also fanart


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Oh another one
> what if Gamzee raped Nepeta before killing her?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> So I was in /co/ and stumbled upon a most profound question
> what if terezi licked aradia all over because of her delicious blood colur



Terezi only likes bright red. Aradia is like mahogany. She'd taste like a mouthful of ketchup or something.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

Forever Bucket Tier.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> So I was in /co/ and stumbled upon a most profound question
> what if terezi licked aradia all over because of her delicious blood colur



            .


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't think "what if" is the right question, but rather "wouldn't it be gross if"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

Guys, I just heard the "Forever Mine" song.

The Space Jam part reminded me of Sunny.

...


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 4, 2011)

shit said:


> I don't think "what if" is the right question, but rather "wouldn't it be gross if"


Well, I guess this tells us something about noob. Troll and kids are supposed to be 13 years old and he is eager to discuss such bucket topics. 



EDIT: Also


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

Wasn't it noob who chastized me for getting aroused by the erotica he wrote especially for me?


----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

I just remembered the date.

6/12 will be EoA5


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I just remembered the date.
> 
> 6/12 will be EoA5



...Or not.

Edit: Just finished Season 1 of RvB. Pretty okay.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 4, 2011)

lol at hussie sticking to important dates


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

Season 2 is when things really start to hit their stride .

And yeah Lol @ hussie delivering any flash on time.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

4/13/11 was the biggest disappointment yet.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> 4/13/11 was the biggest disappointment yet.



"Hey Reader, guess what I got you for Homestuck's 2 year anniversary?"


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

Hint it rhymes with "Head Hat".


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (Jun 4, 2011)

Even when he actually makes a flash to celebrate a date, it comes some days late.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

May not be a flash.

Just look at EoA5A1.

Just had a summary. Like we have now.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

Hivebent doesn't count as a legit act.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Oh another one
> what if Gamzee raped Nepeta before killing her?



Oh no, bro.

It rhymes with "GRAPE HAT".


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2011)

don't

don't you dare bring that shit here.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

We need a system so noob stops asking sex questions.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

God you guys are just so.....

wvbucketloop.jpg


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2011)

noob just because homestuck is banned, you shouldn't feel the need to take up the slack.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

Which reminds me, I need to ghost-lurk the next day phase out of rage.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

You are all a bunch of primates that degenerate into barbarity if we don't have an update every 15 hours.

I am fishappoint.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You are all a bunch of primates that degenerate into barbarity if we don't have an update every 15 hours.
> 
> I am fishappoint.



You dare insult me so? I am far evolved beyond your pitiful thumbs!

But really though, I have been behaving.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)

Plat from what is your set or is just some random art?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's just random art.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh shit it's Matchsticks .


----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)

HE IS ALIVE


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

Also fucking Slick still reaching for the candy .


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 4, 2011)

Is it okay to say I'm more excited about seeing someone from the Felt again rather than Vriska's powerup?


----------



## geG (Jun 4, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaawn


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Is it okay to say I'm more excited about seeing someone from the Felt again rather than Vriska's powerup?



I think we are all far more excited about Matchsticks than Vriska doing something boring.

So no.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Is it okay to say I'm more excited about seeing someone from the Felt again rather than Vriska's powerup?





you tell me


----------



## Didi (Jun 4, 2011)

Geg don't be so terrible 


Awesome ultimate attack

Wear the dress, be the pirate


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Geg is the worst kind of terrible.

But looks like that's part of where the Super Zillyhammer comes from.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

The Ghost of Matchsticks has come to WRECK SOME HAVOC.

In the manor.

Also, someone translate the attack name.


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

oh look a troll anceszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

Translates as "Ancestral Awakening" for those who care.

Which is just me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2011)

GUYS
GUYS
WHAT IF
WHAT IF
ANCESTRAL AWAKENING IS AN AREA OF EFFECT SPELL
>Undead Redglare Terezi
>undead Sufferer Karkat


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2011)

WHAT A TWIST


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

actually it looks like the spell vaporized their dead bodies


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> GUYS
> GUYS
> WHAT IF
> WHAT IF
> ...



Run shitpants.exe


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> GUYS
> GUYS
> WHAT IF
> WHAT IF
> ...



I don't think any of us are ready for that amount of greatness.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I don't think any of us are ready for that amount of greatness.



I AM, PLAT.

Mabye it is just Terezi because she's closer.

Don't care for Karkat's life.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you imagine what that would have meant for the Black King fight


----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)

Nah, I dont think that would happen.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 4, 2011)

Wait a sec.

I just remember Terezi was bitten by Kanaya.

SHE ISNT DEAD LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

changing into mindfang is totally superfluous
it's 100% fanservice
for Mindfang's 0 fans


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Karkat of the Revolution


----------



## geG (Jun 4, 2011)

Didi said:


> Geg don't be so terrible
> 
> 
> Awesome ultimate attack
> ...





Sunuvmann said:


> Geg is the worst kind of terrible.
> 
> But looks like that's part of where the Super Zillyhammer comes from.



This is boring and you know it is


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

It has potential.


----------



## Didi (Jun 4, 2011)

You're the boring one, Geg


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2011)

Geg is just mad that Karkat's dead.

Geg your mad is tangible. It tastes great. So good. Be mad more often.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Karkat won't stay dead.

He's not Eridan.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

Geg, Matchsticks is about to extinguish your flames. Mabye then you will appreciate the awesome-osity.



shit said:


> changing into mindfang is totally superfluous
> it's 100% fanservice
> for Mindfang's 0 fans



I love Mindfang...

Not as much as Redglare though.

Or Vampire Legislacerator Terezi.


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

his mad is also because vriska and her ancestor are irredeemable bitch whores


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

shit said:


> his mad is also because vriska and her ancestor are irredeemable bitch whores



Mindfang barely did anything wrong if you don't count sex slaves.

Also, I noticed only one of her wings has the septet of eyespots. The other just has one.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2011)

hating vriska is so mainstream


----------



## geG (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> It has potential.



Come on, you know the only possible outcome of all this that wouldn't be terrible is Vriska getting one-shotted like everyone else


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 4, 2011)

I sense a heroic death coming


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Geg said:


> Come on, you know the only possible outcome of all this that wouldn't be terrible is Vriska getting one-shotted like everyone else


Except she won't.

She has to survive long enough to give John the code to upgrade Zillyhoo.

So with that possibility out, that leaves another more interesting one I think; a side effect being a redemption with positive affects on the story.


----------



## geG (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Except she won't.
> 
> She has to survive long enough to give John the code to upgrade Zillyhoo.



Or maybe she already did that and we just skipped it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Doubtful, looks like this sword is part of it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2011)

Geg's riding a tidal wave of mad


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Mindfang barely did anything wrong if you don't count sex slaves.
> 
> Also, I noticed only one of her wings has the septet of eyespots. The other just has one.



she had redglare lynched and stole her dragon and slayed his high tyranny
not to mention foiled the highbloods, which is unforgivable all its own


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2011)

Geg's mad is pretty tame

I expected more


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

I am under the impression Geg either has no soul or was lobotomized to remove his emotions.


----------



## geG (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm less mad and more just annoyed


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

shit said:


> she had redglare lynched and stole her dragon and slayed his high tyranny



Self-defence. That's what makes pirates so charming.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 4, 2011)

Geg said:


> I'm less mad and more just annoyed



I guess I can buy that


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

she could've used all of them to hold redglare back instead of kill her


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

shit said:


> she could've used all of them to hold redglare back instead of kill her



That is what pussy-pirates like Jack Sparrow do.


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

pussy-pirates > irredeemable bitch whore pirates


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

shit said:


> pussy-pirates > irredeemable bitch whore pirates



That's your opinion.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh cool, Matchsticks :33

We'll finally see what powers the guy has.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That is what pussy-pirates like Jack Sparrow do.



This is also an opinion


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

opinions everywhere


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok, here's a fact and not an opinion:

Broad powers are less effective then focused.

So Mindfang couldn't exactly steal all of their will and force them to hold her restrained.

She can however redirect an emotion they have from one person to another. They wanted blood and she made them want someone elses instead of hers.

It would have been much more difficult to let her have lived than not.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)

Jack Sparrow>Mindfang

Michael Bolton didnt sang a song about Mindfand, he sang a song about Sparrow.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ok, here's a fact and not an opinion:
> 
> Broad powers are less effective then focused.
> 
> ...



Yeah basically.



Pipe said:


> Jack Sparrow>Mindfang
> 
> Michael Bolton didnt sang a song about Mindfand, he sang a song about Sparrow.



That is a terrible basis to judge people by.

But I agree with you.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 4, 2011)

Michael Bolton recognizes true quality.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 4, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Jack Sparrow>Mindfang
> 
> Michael Bolton didnt sang a song about Mindfand, he sang a song about Sparrow.



This is probably the best argument ever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Link2saidsong


----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GI6CfKcMhjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Jack Sparrow>Mindfang
> 
> Michael Bolton didnt sang a song about Mindfand, he sang a song about Sparrow.



On this note what are peoples opinions of Pirates 4?


It was okay imho. But I hated the priest dude, and sad that they revealed that Jack didn't actually use sea turtles to escape the island.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Superb           .

Edit: @Song. Haven't seen film yet.


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Ok, here's a fact and not an opinion:
> 
> Broad powers are less effective then focused.
> 
> ...



either way, we can agree that escape was not difficult and it more than likely didn't require redglare's death


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> On this note what are peoples opinions of Pirates 4?
> 
> 
> It was okay imho. But I hated the priest dude, and sad that they revealed that Jack didn't actually use sea turtles to escape the island.



Priest dude was actually one of the parts I liked about the movie.

I liked it though it was longer than needed. Focusing on Jack and Barbossa is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

shit said:


> either way, we can agree that escape was not difficult and it more than likely didn't require redglare's death


Escaping was well within her capacity.

But if it could be done without her dying, I don't know about that.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)

Jack said in the first movie he didnt use sea turtles


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2011)

The turtles thing was always a myth perpetrated by Sparrow Noob, it always has been since part 1.

And yes I would reccomend watching PotC4. It's not some grand movie with a massive scale or anything but it has a fun story and besides the aforementioned priest guy the new characters are very likable. 

Also, Barbossa has a pegleg. :33


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

shit said:


> either way, we can agree that escape was not difficult and it more than likely didn't require redglare's death



Revenge for the amputation, perhaps.


Also, loved the movie. My second favorite part was where he called Edward Teach "Mr. Beard".


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2011)

Pipe said:


> [YOUTUBE]GI6CfKcMhjY[/YOUTUBE]



That was so awesome.


@Sage but he basically did nothing, he was just there because they wanted a romance now that Will and Elizabeth are gone. Yes they could have just stuck with Jack, but you couldn't have made a proper romance with the type of character Jack is.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Jack said in the first movie he didnt use sea turtles





Zoidberg said:


> The turtles thing was always a myth perpetrated by Sparrow Noob, it always has been since part 1.
> 
> And yes I would reccomend watching PotC4. It's not some grand movie with a massive scale or anything but it has a fun story and besides the aforementioned priest guy the new characters are very likable.
> 
> Also, Barbossa has a pegleg. :33



Really I had always been under the assumption that it was just something we would never find out. Did he actually say how he did it for real in part 1? I mean I know it obviously wasn't sea turtles but I thought he never said how he did it. And as long as he never says it I can believe that it was something awesome like swimming off the island till he hit shore.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 4, 2011)

What the hell happened to the priest in the end anyways?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2011)

It's unclear as I recall there is no Word of God to clarify.


*Spoiler*: __ 



She either A cured him, because as you know a mermaids kiss can let you breath under water and she did say she had a cure

OR

B she killed and ate him, going back to her man eating ways.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm going with B. :tomatroll


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> It's unclear as I recall there is no Word of God to clarify.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The stark uncertainty is what makes the ending so good.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Really I had always been under the assumption that it was just something we would never find out. Did he actually say how he did it for real in part 1? I mean I know it obviously wasn't sea turtles but I thought he never said how he did it. And as long as he never says it I can believe that it was something awesome like swimming off the island till he hit shore.



They did. The island he was marrooned in turned out to be a place the dutch used to store rum. Eventually he got off the island by hitch hiking with the dutch. Hell, there was even a memorable scene in part 1 when Elizabeth set fire to the rum.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 4, 2011)

In Pirates 1 when Jack and Elizabeth are left in the island Jack tells Elizabeth, that the island was used by illegal rum traders, he waited some days until of the rum ship passed and he was saved.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2011)

How the hell did I miss that scene


----------



## Sylar (Jun 4, 2011)

Good question. It was one of the funnier scenes in the movie.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

As with many things, the answer is to just reflect upon your username.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 4, 2011)

I beg you all for forgiveness, I have nothing better to do with my time.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

No clue who the eleven is but it works.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2011)

GEG

LET ME TASTE YOUR RAGE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Aww, they're still dead. 

What's the alternian at the bottom translate as?


----------



## shit (Jun 4, 2011)

_clang     !_


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 4, 2011)

So how many pages before Vriska is dead?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 4, 2011)

auto-pirate


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2011)

Hah. Of course it would be.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2011)

Will you guys be mad when Vriska damages Jack?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 4, 2011)

Homestuck is slitting his wrists at the thought.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 5, 2011)

oh yeah, we have to watch out for HS as well


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 5, 2011)

depends by how much.

It'd let us scale Jack against Horrorterror King


----------



## geG (Jun 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> GEG
> 
> LET ME TASTE YOUR RAGE



I ain't mad because she still hasn't killed him.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2011)

Isn't it kinda funny how Karkat has also followed his ancestors path. That is to lead a team that gets crushed by an overwhelming force.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 5, 2011)

come in find pirate level instead of bucket level.

I am pleased.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2011)

TEREZI NO!

DON'T YOU DIE ON ME.

I HOPE THE EFFECT IS DELAYED ON PEOPLE OTHER THAN THE USER OH GOD PLEASE JUST BE DELAYED.

...D;


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

zenieth said:


> most important thing in this update 20 hour fight with rose





zenieth said:


> why is it the most important thing? Because you know HS is raging



except he said the fights were 20 hours apart, not that rose's fight lasted 20 hours

lol



Taurus Versant said:


> THERE, HOMESTUCK
> 
> THERE IS YOUR FUCKING SBURBAN REVERSAL
> 
> NOW QUIT FUCKING HARASSING ME



i've never asked anyone for that, you must be thinking of someone else



Taurus Versant said:


> noob just because homestuck is banned, you shouldn't feel the need to take up the slack.



jesus could you possibly want my cock any more than you already do, i don't think you could

your hunt for a kismesis is eridan tier


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 5, 2011)

look who came crawling back to beg for my attention.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

apparently i get that for free, by the bucketload, when i'm not even here


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2011)

Pshh you call this a one sided Kisemsis. If only you knew the story of the Sentry and his homolust for EM.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2011)

Guys have John and Dave ever met face to face I just realized I can't think of a time that they have.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah but in the future

remember dave was talking about seeing how much more badass crazypowerful john was than him

i mean maybe he just saw it on some screen or something but he seemed to be implying that this was something he saw in person

well at least i took at as probably meaning that anyway


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 5, 2011)

Terezi and future Dave implied that he and John had a fight.

And he got stomped hard.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2011)

Actually didn't the kids all see John become god tier. Dave only said that he couldn't catch up, which we now know is because he can't force himself into god tier. So other than seeing John floating in the sky the 2 have never met face to face.


Is it not a little sad to think that these kids are implied to have no other friends except each other and they have barely seen each other IRL. I mean in Jade's case she literally has NO other Friends. I mean she has like 5 friends total 2 of which aren't human. You could make a case that Rose has no friends either I mean she lives alone with an alcoholic but loving mother, and seems rather socially inept. Hell maybe John has none either I mean that would add to his whole self loathing he had going on. Possibly even Dave who could be some lonely detached cool kid at whatever school he goes to.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2011)

ITT my delayed reaction to how sad the MC would be in real life.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I mean in Jade's case she literally has NO other Friends. I mean she has like 5 friends total 2 of which aren't human.



Squiddles are no ordinairy friends.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> ITT my delayed reaction to how sad the MC would be in real life.



then it rains comets and bec burns the earth with green fire, destroying everyone and everything they ever knew

then jack kills their guardians

then rose 

then their only other friends, the trolls

what a life and what a day


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2011)

The man knows how to change a topic.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> then it rains comets and bec burns the earth with green fire, destroying everyone and everything they ever knew
> 
> then jack kills their guardians
> 
> ...



Meh I've seen sadder.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Is it not a little sad to think that these kids are implied to have no other friends except each other and they have barely seen each other IRL. I mean in Jade's case she literally has NO other Friends. I mean she has like 5 friends total 2 of which aren't human. You could make a case that Rose has no friends either I mean she lives alone with an alcoholic but loving mother, and seems rather socially inept. Hell maybe John has none either I mean that would add to his whole self loathing he had going on. Possibly even Dave who could be some lonely detached cool kid at whatever school he goes to.



I was happy that I fixed my sleep schedule but then I came here. That whole thing might have just raped my day...
+rep

EDIT: I CAN'T.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2011)

"Everything you know and love is dead and you can not die until you have mourned them all individually."


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmm You know Aradia might be taller than Vriska. She seemed as tall as Jack who is taller than Vriska. But I'd have to re-watch the Flash when Aradia went gog to be sure. BUT I won't cause I'm lazy.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2011)

I think you mean 'went to got tiger'.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

more like gog tiger than got tiger


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 5, 2011)

She got the gog damn tiger.

Just thought. Jade lives alone on that island and only socializes with a dog, and people through the internet. Probably the reason for why she's always in imagination land, and seems to enjoy being on Prospit rather than being awake in the real world. 

She could have descended into madness, if she isn't already mad.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

well she does have imaginary arguments/gunfights with her dead grandfather's stuffed corpse


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2011)

you reckon she stuffed her own granddad as a 6 year old?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes                    .


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2011)

she's eccentric to the point of bordering on psychotic


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely. It's a family tradition.
And she probably wept during


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2011)

Guys, let's stop being huge bummers.

Let's talk about Matchsticks.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

this is why she is always optimistic and looking to the future

and can't remember anything without rubber bands

because her past is literally just a bucket filled with all her grandfather's organs, all of them


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2011)

...When I was 6 was the first time I got hit by a Pie hard enough to be sent flying. So Jade what do you remember from when you were 6?

Cutting my dead grandfather open with a knife. I was a real noob with a knife back then so it took a while. I had to rip out his organs. The blood was everywhere, I mean I was covered in the stuff, had to use a lot of tissue to clean myself. The worst part was when I accidentally cut his lower intestine open. The shit and bile was fell right on me. Some even got into my nose. I WILL NEVER FORGET THAT SMELL. I went out to try and get a towel, when I came back Bec was crying over the body. At least I thought he was. Turns out he was eating the other organs. Then he started licking me. And I decided to just stop trying to get clean. After the organs were done I had to remove his eyes with a spoon. I messed that up to. Crushed eyeballs are a weird sight. Then came scraping the brains out. I think I did well enough, I mean I only found brain matter leaking out of his nose a few times after that. The stuffing and sewing were easy enough. But as I was propping him up the stand collapsed. And his body fell on top of me. I don't know how long I was underneath him. I swear man I thought I might die there crushed by my dead smelly grandfather. It's a good thing Bec didn't stay outside for too long and he got me out. I spent the next few weeks on my bed in the fetal position, only remembering to eat when Bec would come and ask for his food. Which wasn't a daily thing mind you...

Oh Jade you're so funny. Man no wonder Dave and Rose always have weird stories about you when you make jokes like that. K I'm logging out.
-Ceased pestering-

Wait I was serious!


----------



## Didi (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh gog why


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

what do you think the chances are of jack actually turning out to be lord english?

people were saying they hoped karkat and terezi would be turned into their ancestors or RP characters or whatever, by vriska's fairy shit

what if it hit jack too?

worse chances than 1 in 8^y?



noobthemusical said:


> ...When I was 6 was the first time I got hit by a Pie hard enough to be sent flying. So Jade what do you remember from when you were 6?
> 
> Cutting my dead grandfather open with a knife. I was a real noob with a knife back then so it took a while. I had to rip out his organs. The blood was everywhere, I mean I was covered in the stuff, had to use a lot of tissue to clean myself. The worst part was when I accidentally cut his lower intestine open. The shit and bile was fell right on me. Some even got into my nose. I WILL NEVER FORGET THAT SMELL. I went out to try and get a towel, when I came back Bec was crying over the body. At least I thought he was. Turns out he was eating the other organs. Then he started licking me. And I decided to just stop trying to get clean. After the organs were done I had to remove his eyes with a spoon. I messed that up to. Crushed eyeballs are a weird sight. Then came scraping the brains out. I think I did well enough, I mean I only found brain matter leaking out of his nose a few times after that. The stuffing and sewing were easy enough. But as I was propping him up the stand collapsed. And his body fell on top of me. I don't know how long I was underneath him. I swear man I thought I might die there crushed by my dead smelly grandfather. It's a good thing Bec didn't stay outside for too long and he got me out. I spent the next few weeks on my bed in the fetal position, only remembering to eat when Bec would come and ask for his food. Which wasn't a daily thing mind you...
> 
> ...



i am 24'd


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh dear gog.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 5, 2011)

Jade is shit. Bad shit, not good shit like shit.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> ...When I was 6 was the first time I got hit by a Pie hard enough to be sent flying. So Jade what do you remember from when you were 6?
> 
> Cutting my dead grandfather open with a knife. I was a real noob with a knife back then so it took a while. I had to rip out his organs. The blood was everywhere, I mean I was covered in the stuff, had to use a lot of tissue to clean myself. The worst part was when I accidentally cut his lower intestine open. The shit and bile was fell right on me. Some even got into my nose. I WILL NEVER FORGET THAT SMELL. I went out to try and get a towel, when I came back Bec was crying over the body. At least I thought he was. Turns out he was eating the other organs. Then he started licking me. And I decided to just stop trying to get clean. After the organs were done I had to remove his eyes with a spoon. I messed that up to. Crushed eyeballs are a weird sight. Then came scraping the brains out. I think I did well enough, I mean I only found brain matter leaking out of his nose a few times after that. The stuffing and sewing were easy enough. But as I was propping him up the stand collapsed. And his body fell on top of me. I don't know how long I was underneath him. I swear man I thought I might die there crushed by my dead smelly grandfather. It's a good thing Bec didn't stay outside for too long and he got me out. I spent the next few weeks on my bed in the fetal position, only remembering to eat when Bec would come and ask for his food. Which wasn't a daily thing mind you...
> 
> ...



...tl;dr.

Also, I like Jade.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Jade is shit. Bad shit, not good shit like shit.



Shit is shit.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 5, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Jade is shit. Bad shit, not good shit like shit.



... Aw man.


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

I love  this.
Can someone make me a sig of that^ 
plus an avy with this focus on Vriska please.


but I hate this artsyle Hussie has been using....Iono....characters look kinda weird and its out of no where. 
*Spoiler*: __ 











Yo whoElse you are Homestuck right!!!!

How've ya been bro?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

Oi Raichu, I can chat with you whenever.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

i'm not whoelse

i thought that was cubey or something


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> what do you think the chances are of jack actually turning out to be lord english?
> 
> people were saying they hoped karkat and terezi would be turned into their ancestors or RP characters or whatever, by vriska's fairy shit
> 
> ...



I always believed Jack would end up Lord English, either him or Cal lol.....

Jack especially since there are basically infinite Jacks for every number of sessions so it would make sense that LE is the one freak ascension of these dignitary dudes. My theory anyway.


//sorry for typo and weird wording
because well....
I've been everywhere man. I've been everywhere man. I breathe the mountain air in.


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

YEah Sunny I got to go to a cousin's graduaaaaaaaaation party in alittle bit. He is ascending from Highschool. Um I'll maybe be able to pester with you tonight around 1-2am EST?

MAYBE

if you want. i'll msn pester you Ok.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

Raichu get on TWM


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

RemChu said:


> YEah Sunny I got to go to a cousin's graduaaaaaaaaation party in alittle bit. He is ascending from Highschool. Um I'll maybe be able to pester with you tonight around 1-2am EST?
> 
> MAYBE
> 
> if you want. i'll msn pester you Ok.


Whatever, MSN me when you are ready.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait, I am confused


Where is Vriska's prototype ring? I mean she had plans of getting one did she not? Unless


Bitch intends to die 




 Spidertroll


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

if she steals jack's i will rage

the ideas of vriska as final villain or final hero are both just such terrible bullshit


----------



## geG (Jun 5, 2011)

Rings don't work on players guys



It's fun to pretend though.


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2011)

why do people burn their nutjob about jade?
I can see not liking her, but what's there to hate?


----------



## Anasazi (Jun 5, 2011)

Vriska won't die.  She can't die.  Vriska is Hussie's most precious tool for inducing the Homestuck fan base into a frothing rage.  She is the incarnation of bitch and the avatar of all that should be cunt punted.  She exists only to be hated, and she will only be killed when we begin to love her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 5, 2011)

By the way you slowpokes, new SBAHJ


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

shit said:


> why do people burn their nutjob about jade?
> I can see not liking her, but what's there to hate?



Her introduction was cute and fun. How can someone hate Jade? 

She doesn't exactly do anything to warrant hating.....
Vriska on the other hand. I use to loathe her. Then I realize it was pointless hating her for being a psycho bitch and just rolled with it.


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

oh and Sunny im back but got a raging head ache from teh party.

So many BARELY LEGAL girls were at the party. I was in heaven.


SOOOOOOOOOOOO LETS DO THIS LOG?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 5, 2011)

Sure, if you want.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2011)

RemChu said:


> oh and Sunny im back but got a raging head ache from teh party.
> 
> So many BARELY LEGAL girls were at the party. I was in heaven.
> 
> ...



...Not judging.

Anyway, Sweet Bro apparently has FG-level warping powers.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2011)

Geg said:


> Rings don't work on players guys
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to pretend though.



But Vriska isn't a player from Jack Noir's game.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 5, 2011)

Sylar said:


> But Vriska isn't a player from Jack Noir's game.



Nope, wrong.

Explicitly canon that it only works on Dersites and Prospitians.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 5, 2011)

Vriska just steals Jack's Derseness. 
**


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 5, 2011)

Vacation at the beach , Vriska shows 8 dice attack it looks like Mindfang best 3 days of my life


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 5, 2011)

Also does any one want the Rose Kanaya set I got made for me ? When I get home I'm making a Vriska set for myself.


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ...Not judging.
> 
> Anyway, Sweet Bro apparently has FG-level warping powers.



O______O

nice siggy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 5, 2011)

Anasazi said:


> Vriska won't die.  She can't die.  Vriska is Hussie's most precious tool for inducing the Homestuck fan base into a frothing rage.  She is the incarnation of bitch and the avatar of all that should be cunt punted.  She exists only to be hated, and she will only be killed when we begin to love her.



 I'm not sure how I feel about this. As a fellow fan of homestuck I feel as though I've failed you , I've even gotten TV to like Vriska. I'm just gonna throw it out there Vriska is probably one of the most complex characters in homestuck and she's probably my favorite female protag *EVER*.


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

reading her wiki entry on mspaintadventures wiki helps to explain Vriska.....a lot.
she is da best


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2011)

shit said:


> why do people burn their nutjob about jade?
> I can see not liking her, but what's there to hate?



I like her you think I would have written that crap if I didn't. Though sometimes she's kinda annoying.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

i like vriska, but beating jack is bullshit



Geg said:


> Rings don't work on players guys
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun to pretend though.



this is part of the reason why i would rage


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2011)

vriska is a lotta things, but complex isn't one of them


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

Shit read her wiki entry. She is complex....
homestuck make me set pls i love you long time


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

if Tauros was alive and god tier he could probably mind control Bec Noir.

ian


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 5, 2011)

shit said:


> vriska is a lotta things, but complex isn't one of them



Shit your my bro but let's be honest your being biased.


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2011)

oh c'mon
100% of the things she does, she does without thinking or considering anything
how is that complex?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

RemChu said:


> if Tauros was alive and god tier he could probably mind control Bec Noir.
> 
> ian



he should probably have been able to do it without even being god tier really, but i guess it doesn't work on high ranking dersites though, like how vriska's shit doesn't work on highbloods or something


----------



## shit (Jun 5, 2011)

except couldn't vriska control high level dersites like DD?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I've even gotten TV to like Vriska.



*cough* BULLSHIT

Hussie got me to like her. You're about as effective as Sage is about Terezi or Plat about Eridan.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 5, 2011)

shit said:


> oh c'mon
> 100% of the things she does, she does without thinking or considering anything
> how is that complex?




The conflict she has with knowing what to do as a adult troll. How she imitates mindfang but in the end she knows something is wrong. How she tries to rectify everything by fucking everything up the trying make it seems like she fixed it. How she's all around badass and cool AND funny. Her relationship with John (which in all honesty made me like John more) I mean idk I could see how somebody could hate her but I love Vriska easily my fav char.


Now Rose on the other hand


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm serious once you read the wiki entry you find out she is suppose to represent some Indian Luck God. Luck gives you the good and the bad. Its why she can be a dick at one momment. LOL BROKE OUR LEGS, BLINDED YOU
and then a great friend the next. ROcket Chair, Helps you through Gates with rocket pack, God tier get.


:33


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

guys lets have homestuck inside of us.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> *cough* BULLSHIT
> 
> Hussie got me to like her. You're about as effective as Sage is about Terezi or Plat about Eridan.


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh yeah at my uni met a kid with a John slime tee.
Hussie must be rolling in teh moneys.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 5, 2011)

Wtf am I the only friend in this thread not in collage


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

shit said:


> except couldn't vriska control high level dersites like DD?



well dd isn't ranked as high as jack, jack is right after the king and queen like in a card deck

but i dunno really, i personally think tavros should have been able to do it, the rank thing just seems like the kind of excuse hussie would probably use

maybe he'd say something about it only working on complete animals with no trace of a proper mind or whatever... or since it's "communion" instead of literal mind control, maybe he can only get animals to co-operate with him or someshit, like they would have to be willing to listen

who knows


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 5, 2011)

Is that for me ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm guessing it is


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

smoke asked for that set

but i guess you could fight to the death over it or something


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 5, 2011)

I am the resident Vriska fan but if smoke asked for it it's his  Anyways I won't be in a contact with a computer agian  until like 3:00 pm tomorrow


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes HOMESTUCK if I was female I would do ANYTHING YOU WANT.

you are amazing.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You're about as effective as Sage is about Terezi or Plat about Eridan.



Oh you know that's not true .

I'm damn effective in showing you heathens the way of hope.

Hell I remember you telling me you were warming up to Eridan until you got butthurt when he killed Kan .


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

to be fair plat actually succeeded in getting about 20 douchebags to all wear the same eridan set


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah I did.

I got about 3/4ths of the mafia fc to wear my set of hope.

And about half the assholes here rank eridan in their top 5 in troll rankings and I like to think i've influenced that .


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 5, 2011)

I always liked Vriska even when she did terrible terrible things. I think she's a character that is easy to have a complicated relationship with.



KizaruTachio said:


> Wtf am I the only friend in this thread not in collage



Nope, but you're probably the only one here who goes to a regular high school. Home-school. You're not around as many people, but other than that it's some really good shit.


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

Eridian's theme is badass and out of all the trolls I love how he is forever alone. 

Not much to hate with Eridian to be honest.


----------



## Magic (Jun 5, 2011)

sigh Vriska is the baddest chick in homestck.
best update evar


----------



## Pipe (Jun 5, 2011)

Seeing Matchsticks was far more awesome than seeing Vriska.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> maybe he'd say something about it only working on complete animals with no trace of a proper mind or whatever... or since it's "communion" instead of literal mind control, maybe he can only get animals to co-operate with him or someshit, like they would have to be willing to listen


Now that I think about it...

King = Black King
Queen = Black Queen
Jack = Jack Noir
10-7 = DD
6 = Hearts *Boxcars*
2 = Clubs *Deuce*

There's your ranking right there if my guesses are correct.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 5, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Now that I think about it...
> 
> King = Black King
> Queen = Black Queen
> ...



oh yeah, what was that cryptic esoteric nonsense tv was talking about ages ago, when he was saying that some numbers were some kind of ancient babylonian symbol for "DD" when you look at them under the moonlight through an emerald lens while standing on the great pyramid of giza or something?

edit: nevermind i just remembered what that was about, it was when jade was alchemizing, something cost 500,500 diamonds i think, and he said D stood for 500

i suppose that won't help much with trying to find dd's placement in a 1-10 list 

he would have to be 9 at the max though, since kings/queens/jacks are all 10s


----------



## Pipe (Jun 5, 2011)

I love how everything in Homestuck has secrets meanings. EVERYTHING


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> oh yeah, what was that cryptic esoteric nonsense tv was talking about ages ago, when he was saying that some numbers were some kind of ancient babylonian symbol for "DD" when you look at them under the moonlight through an emerald lens while standing on the great pyramid of giza or something?
> 
> edit: nevermind i just remembered what that was about, it was when jade was alchemizing, something cost 500,500 diamonds i think, and he said D stood for 500
> 
> ...


Actually I can find meaning. And in a deck of cards there is still a 10 below the royal card. But yeah

DD = 5 + 5 = 10


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 6, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> *cough* BULLSHIT
> 
> Hussie got me to like her. You're about as effective as Sage is about Terezi or Plat about Eridan.



I don't force you to like Terezi.

LOVE TEREZI YOU FAGET


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 6, 2011)

Hee


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

Invalid Griffin is the best


----------



## Pipe (Jun 6, 2011)

Feferi :33


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 6, 2011)

Pisces fist bunp Pipe


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 6, 2011)

She was fodder :33


----------



## Pipe (Jun 6, 2011)

Shut up low blood


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm just kidding, I liked her.

Even though she didn't do anything important. :tomatroll


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Plat got me to half like Eridan.

The other half being Hussie and the hot white science and all the puns.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 6, 2011)

Well without Feferi, Eridan wouldn't be a forever alone guy and wouldn't started his murderous rampage. She also saved Sollux but that isn't a good thing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm honestly half expecting Terezi to get up as a rainbow drinker as well, Sage, if it makes you feel any better.

I think once you're bitten the RD virus is in you, but you have to die for it to activate.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought vampire need to give blood to the subjebt to make him vampire or some shit, a bite just kill or make the subject a ghoul. I don't even know how vampires function these days.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldn't bother with trying to analyse a rainbow drinker.

Vampires can do whatever the fuck the author wants these days.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2011)

as long as it still isn't shooting acid cum it's still got one over twilight


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope they can grow giant angel wings of light and retract them.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I hope they can grow giant angel wings of light and retract them.



I hope Karkat will have two giant crab pincers growing out of his back.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope it shoots acid cum. Just to see what Banhammer does.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

Bucket tier.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

buckets make zenieth blush and feel all awkward



Cadrien said:


> Actually I can find meaning. And in a deck of cards there is still a 10 below the royal card. But yeah
> 
> DD = 5 + 5 = 10



oh yeah, the 10 card, but it's fine because i'm stupid

i don't know if we can really equate 500s to 5s though

but wait, did vriska actually control dd or did she just tell him where to find the code? i can't remember


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I hope Karkat will have two giant crab pincers growing out of his back.



Karkat isn't a vampire, chumpass.


Vriska controlled CD to tell DD.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Vriska controlled CD to tell DD.



that explains it

maybe if cd had put on the ring when he had it, tavros would have been able to control him later, but i guess the high ranks are pretty much the same as highbloods

also vampires can't grow crab claws but crabs can, especially magic crabs


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

I remember the page where they showed it. 

CD had the Scorpio symbol on his head and was gesturing wildly toward a screen displaying where the codes were. And DD was like "Eh, sure."


Can't find the page now, though.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Karkat isn't a vampire, chumpass.



I don't remember saying that he was.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I don't remember saying that he was.



Then why would he be growing things out of his back I ask you?


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 6, 2011)

Because of the magic of crabs and sheer unadulterated anger, or mutant blood. Something that would be complete bullshit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2011)

Wishes don't have to make sense.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Because of the magic of crabs and sheer unadulterated anger, or mutant blood. Something that would be complete bullshit.



Are you suggesting...


that Karkat has crabs?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't you start with this type of joke, Crossbow


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

No Karkat, you are the crabs.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

do we expect vriska to go back in time to become the real mindfang?

the ancestors never really seemed important enough to the story to actually warrant their inclusion, they just seemed like some whimsical sub plot that was just there to fill space

and if they do have a purpose then surely it's not just to justify giving vriska a random powerup before she gets her ass handed to her.. i want to believe there is more to it than that.. but ehh, the "i'm my own predecessor" kind of thing has already been done in both sessions.. why do it again

i wonder if we'll see lord english interacting with them first or something, before he meets any of the characters in the present


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking back Karkat predicted Science magic



> FCG: WHAT ADDITIONAL ADVANTAGE COULD MAGIC OFFER? ALL THIS SHIT IS PRACTICALLY MAGIC ANYWAY.
> FCG: BUT MORE LIKE
> FCG: GOOFY SCIENCEY MAGIC. YOU KNOW?



No wonder he's best friends with Gamzee they both knew thing!


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

Just listening to the new album. Still waiting on that link


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Link to what?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Just listening to the new album. Still waiting on that link



i would post it but you're kind of unpleasant and i dislike you

aww yeahhh


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah sure shit.

Nobody gives a damn about your opinions HS, you're nearing sunny ruining space jam tier.
thanks pipe


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

what an unpleasant thing to say, typical

and space jam already sucked to begin with


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 6, 2011)

Homosuck          .


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> what an unpleasant thing to say, typical
> 
> and space jam already sucked to begin with


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2011)

Who can be the conksuckiest piece of shit?

We will find out soon here at bucketmania.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

let's use a famous basketball player as a gimmick to revive interest in our trademark cartoon characters and sell a 90 minute cartoon with a generic and uninteresting plot!

what a gripping tale old bean


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Who can be the conksuckiest piece of shit?
> 
> We will find out soon here at bucketmania.



who will hold the title of mega bucketeer 

the suspense is killing me


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

sunny doesn't stand a chance against me

his terribleness is all hype


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> what an unpleasant thing to say, typical
> 
> and space jam already sucked to begin with



I knew you were a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but that's low even for you.


----------



## Didi (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> let's use a famous basketball player as a gimmick to revive interest in our trademark cartoon characters and sell a 90 minute cartoon with a generic and uninteresting plot!
> 
> what a gripping tale old bean



oh no you didnt


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> and space jam already sucked to begin with



...No.

Just... no.

*[VOTE LYNCH Homestuck]*


----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

Homosucks gonna be homo and suck.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2011)

God help'em if they didn't.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

give my idea a chance before you just dismiss it, we can include mcdonalds product placement in the movie and strike up a deal with them to have space jam themed restaurants for a while with happy meal toys and shit

it'll be like one big advertisement disguised as a movie

and just imagine how many low quality cups and t shirts we can sell with the logo, we can sell awful video games loosely based on the franchise and everything, maybe even a few actual basketballs and various other articles of sporting equipment seen in the movie... all the toys and the boosts to our other looney toons products naturally go without saying

we'll be rich and all we have to do is ride on the coat tails of some well-known faces by putting them in a story about nothing, which is entirely predictable from beginning to end.. dumb kids love that kind of hollow bullshit

just think about it guys, it'll be a huge success


----------



## Pipe (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

That sounds pretty much dead on.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck has secured his title of most awful .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 6, 2011)

more like homosuck amirite


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck has secured his title of most awful .



all in a day's work


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck has secured his title of most awful .





I'm moving up!


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey platinum, a friend of a friend drew this. Thought you might like it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2011)

Sunny has risen to a new rung on his eccheladder "Not the conksuckiest guy around"

He has earned 10 boondollars


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hey platinum, a friend of a friend drew this. Thought you might like it.



That's pretty fucking acceptable.


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2011)

I just took a couple dumps in the fanart thread

I MEAN


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 6, 2011)

cadrien why are there ponies in my CP smh


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

I've done the doctor thing long enough.

I need a new set.

Got any good John/Spades fanart?


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 6, 2011)

Great fanart dump shit



In blindest day, in blindest night
No huge bitch shall escape my sight
Let those who worship Spidertroll's might
Beware my power... Redglare Lantern's light!


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 6, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> cadrien why are there ponies in my CP smh


I needed to spread so I could get Matty back ;sniff

And ponies are awesome fuck you


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm finally back , so don't worry I will lead this thread from bucket tier to redemption .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool, help me find a new set


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

What are you looking for ? Can't be so vague bro.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Some amazing Jack or Spades or John art.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

Avy stock 

Sig stock


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

ponies are blatantly not awesome



Platinum said:


> Sunny has risen to a new rung on his eccheladder "Not the conksuckiest guy around"



whow were you expecting, eintein


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> ponies are blatantly not awesome
> 
> whow were you expecting, eintein



The thooth fairy would be a welcome replacement.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> ponies are blatantly not awesome


And you saying this confirms their awesomeness

Case, closed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> *ponies are blatantly not awesome
> 
> *
> 
> [/IMG]





^ argument invalid


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm afraid I agree with The Thooth Fairy on the ponies.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'm afraid I agree with The Thooth Fairy on the ponies.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice avy. I think I'll use the scene of him on LoHaC for sig...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Equine Mimickery is the best super power of all time.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> ^ argument invalid



eldritch abominations may be awesome but that doesn't mean turning something else into one makes the other thing awesome too

in the end when you take the tentacles away the pony is just as blatantly not awesome as it was before

and i'm not even going to address cadrien's gay cereal pony argument


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Equine Mimickery is the best super power of all time.



Is that humans turning into horses at will?

If so, I'm forced to agree.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> eldritch abominations may be awesome but that doesn't mean turning something else into one makes the other thing awesome too
> 
> in the end when you take the tentacles away the pony is just as blatantly not awesome as it was before
> 
> and i'm not even going to address cadrien's gay cereal pony argument



 Okay if you don't like ponies it's not that big a deal me and Cad don't really care. We were just fucking with you.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Is that humans turning into horses at will?
> 
> If so, I'm forced to agree.



Level 10 Equine Mimickery I was..

BANHAMMER POWER TRANSFORM
FORM OF
SLEIPNIR!


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Okay if you don't like ponies it's not that big a deal me and Cad don't really care. We were just fucking with you.



you mean to tell me that all this stuff with pink ponies eating cereal wasn't part of a serious debate?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Level 10 Equine Mimickery I was..
> 
> BANHAMMER POWER TRANSFORM
> FORM OF
> SLEIPNIR!



SHAPE of...

MAPLEHOOF!


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you mean to tell me that all this stuff with pink ponies eating cereal wasn't part of a serious debate?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)

this thread is not a limbo competition people


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

So guys, anyone seen Driving Angry?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> this thread is not a limbo competition people



you're just mad cause it is and i'm winning it





















the captcha for uploading that sand bucket pony was "ampora"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> this thread is not a limbo competition people


I like how I don't actually have to do anything and I'll ascend.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you're just mad cause it is and i'm winning it
> 
> 
> 
> the captcha for uploading that sand bucket pony was "ampora"


Can Homestuck be the sand faget now?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope. He can be Sand Faget 2.0 though :33


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

i've never drunkenly typed gibberish that looks like "sand faget" though

and the shit i have typed while drunk has all been deleted


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 6, 2011)

So I missed ponies? 

Just started watching and downloading Game Of Thrones. Anyone watching it?


----------



## shit (Jun 6, 2011)

i'm not
totally missed the boat on that one and not even gonna start swimming


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i've never drunkenly typed gibberish that looks like "sand faget" though
> 
> and the shit i have typed while drunk has all been deleted


So everything for a whole 4 months or so?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> So everything for a whole 4 months or so?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

shit said:


> i'm not
> totally missed the boat on that one and not even gonna start swimming


Aye.

Pseudo Shakespearean drama set in Middle Earth isn't my cup o tea.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 6, 2011)

Last saturday I had a marathon of GoT love that show, I might even buy the books


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

...What's GoT stand for?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Game of Thrones.

Giant orange Thyroids.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 6, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> So everything for a whole 4 months or so?



that hasn't been alcohol


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> that hasn't been alcohol


Sopor slime then? We told you about that dawg.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> that hasn't been alcohol



What drug then?

My money's on meth.


*Spoiler*: __ 



By which I mean pot.



Also, the Playstation Vita appears to be basically mind control.



Sunuvmann said:


> Giant orange Thyroids.





Pipe said:


> Last saturday I had a marathon of GoT love that show, I might even buy the books



...I won't judge.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 6, 2011)

Game of Thrones is awesome.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 6, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Game of Thrones is awesome.



I'll check it out once I'm done with RvB and Doctor Who.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 6, 2011)

member this ?



well turn flip-ways we get this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 6, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'll check it out once I'm done with RvB and *Doctor Who.*





* Atta boy. *​


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 6, 2011)

Speaking of checking things out and ponies. I started  watching MLP. I must say, it was quite amusing. Now all I have left to look at is Doctor Who and now Game of Thrones.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 6, 2011)

lol Kizaru, to bad I'm 24'd


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 6, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Speaking of checking things out and ponies. I started  watching MLP. I must say, it was quite amusing. Now all I have left to look at is Doctor Who and now Game of Thrones.


----------



## gabies (Jun 6, 2011)

SINCE MY OLDLAPTOP DIED I HAVENT READ MSPA IN A MONTH


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 7, 2011)

That's harsh bro.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2011)

Not exactly much progress has happened in a month.

Trust me, I've been awayfromcountry for that time.

A month ago we had Tavrosancestor and the Vriska/Terezi faceoff.

May was slow for Hussie.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2011)

still managed to kill a couple extremely prominent characters tho

kill em dead

forever


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 7, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Game of Thrones is awesome.



Opening theme/thing is beautiful.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 7, 2011)

Are all Prospit and Derse people cloned/created. Or are some of them born naturally?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 7, 2011)

well wv and ar are attracted to pm so i'm guessing they can reproduce

otherwise they'd be asexual


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Are all Prospit and Derse people cloned/created. Or are some of them born naturally?


They're all tank made as far as we know.

see: The first Alterniabound game


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 7, 2011)

So who makes them? I mean if even the King and Queen are made who makes them?

Also I thought WV and AR liked WQ more them PM?

Also WK and WQ vs John and Rose, which is cuter couple?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 7, 2011)

well yeah they like wq too but i'm just using pm as an example

if there are males and females and an attraction between them then there must be a reproductive drive and a possibility for them to reproduce

and i guess the first ones are created through some paradox or another, one of the people who is created by the machine somehow manages to be the one who activated it to create himself in the first place


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2011)

Biology time already!?!

Hooray!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 7, 2011)

I like to think that Gamzee decided to leave Karkat be when he sensed Jack come. And that Karkat jumped in front of Terezi in a futile attempt to save her from the stabs.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2011)

Game constructs guys 

Also, posting from mah 3DS


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh shit the web browser is out?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Game constructs guys



yeah but the machines and stuff don't run automatically, they're always operated by dersites/prospitians, or the players.. i doubt they just load up by themselves when the sburb disc is put in the pc

if the game was fully automated then the players wouldn't have to create themselves in the lab, it would just automatically be done for them

the people's actions are part of a kind of automated process themselves but still


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Game constructs guys
> 
> Also, posting from mah 3DS



Reminds me, the Nintendo E3 conference is in an hour or two.

But Sunny's in the future, so it won't happen for him until, like, yesterday.

Edit: It's done. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Wii U", Luigi's Mansion 2, Kirby Wii, Skyward Sword, Golden Wiimotes, etc.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 7, 2011)

shit said:


> still managed to kill a couple extremely prominent characters tho
> 
> kill em dead
> 
> forever



They're not gonna be dead forever.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2011)

WHEN YOU'RE KILLED YOU'RE DEAD FOREVERZ


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2011)

This reminds me of my first convo itt.

I was like "Stop crying, John hasn't talked to Past Karkat yet, he can't be dead."


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2011)

something to think about


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2011)

Those seem accurate except for John.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2011)

> A "pan-romantic asexual" is someone who is romantically attracted to people irrespective of their sex and/or gender, but has no sexual interest in partners.





> This is a very short description: I'm a woman, I like men and I don't like women at all. So hetero. I only like men after I have made an emotion connection. So demi based on the definition. So hetero-demi.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2011)

john's seems accurate to me, despite his claims to the contrary


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2011)

you know, slut, man slut, nonslut  and dike work just as well


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2011)

john - non-slut
dave - man-slut
jade - slut
rose - dyke

do I have the vernacular correct?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2011)

shit said:


> john - non-slut
> dave - man-slut
> jade - slut
> rose - dyke
> ...



Well, non-slut is not a right term for current times.
Nowadays we call them "counter-sluts"


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2011)

I can't believe they market that to kids. smh.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2011)

made another fanfart dump btw


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2011)

Bucket tier? Bucket tier.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2011)

this shall forever be known as the hundred years of buckets.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> So guys, anyone seen Driving Angry?



Still open.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 7, 2011)

I heard it was a decent movie.

William Fichtner is always solid in whatever he's doing.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 7, 2011)

Sunny I'm making you your John set. It will be good.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2011)

I dumped a few good john stocks yo


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2011)

Shit's dumps are almost always the biggest dumps.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2011)

Sankyu Cad


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2011)

This made me realize how much I miss John Derpy Time.

I'm tired of Spider Bitchfest.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2011)

That's actually really sad.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2011)

the problem with spider troll is that she's always the one left before long term updateless dry spells /made up fact


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> the problem with spider troll is that she's always the one left before long term updateless dry spells /made up fact



New study shows made-up facts are PROVABLY the most accurate facts.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> the problem with spider troll is that she's always the one left before long term updateless dry spells /made up fact


Seems like it, doesn't it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2011)

Actually you know what? I'm going to prove it by checking all gaps of over 3 days.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2011)

SCIENCE!

We do what we must.

Because.

We can.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, I've gone through all Act 5 updates. (6/12/2010-)

The main characters in any given last page before a break of 3 or more days are as follows.

Spidertroll: 111
Rose: 111
Mindfang: 1111
AR: 1
DS: 1
Aradia: 111
Kanaya: 1
John: 1
Jack: 1
John/Dave/Karkat: 1
Dave: 1
Terezi: 1

As Mindfang is also a Spidertroll, often being read by Spidertroll, if we include that with Spidertroll, that'd make her the overwhelming final person before a given break.

Your conclusion is valid.

MYTH: CONFIRMED


----------



## Pipe (Jun 7, 2011)

What a waste of time, still vriska


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 7, 2011)

yall maaaaaaaad ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 7, 2011)

No, we just want our fucking fix.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 7, 2011)

I have noticed that as time pass, we are holding less before turning into crack addicts and starting bucket tier talks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah I'm pretty much twinking right now

It's all Hussie's girlfriends fault, I swear to god


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I have noticed that as time pass, we are holding less before turning into crack addicts and starting bucket tier talks.



Turning into? When are we NOT crack whores?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 7, 2011)

John & Jade:Be brother and sister



EDIT: wtf broken link ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> John & Jade:Be brother and sister
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: wtf broken link ?



No you're just a derp. Also seen it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 7, 2011)

TV: be the savior


----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah I'm pretty much twinking right now
> 
> It's all Hussie's girlfriends fault, I swear to god



Hussie has a girlfriend?

How DARE him .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 7, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hussie has a girlfriend?
> 
> How DARE him .



I demand pics


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I demand pics



I second this, but with a cleaner implication.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2011)

When I saw that second panel, I was scared to scoll down any further.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess I found hussies girl.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh I want a Dave and Rose brother and sister pic.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 7, 2011)

I like this. But is it not sad that this moment will never ever happen unless they all die. Though I'll admit if this was the very last page of Homestuck. I'd be very very 0kay with that.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2011)

adawrable.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 7, 2011)

I saw this image before but I can't remember if it was here. So in case it wasn't I'll just post this here.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2011)

Echoing Dave's words here


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Imagine if you were a trolls parent

>Hey Terezi, we need to go to the doctors.
>WHY?
>I told you, to look at your eyes.
>1M BUSY
>What are you doing with that book.
>Are
>Are you licking it.
>Oh god Terezi no you're smearing the ink
>What are you doing!
>1M R34D1NG
>Oh give it here.
>It might still be salvagable
>Terezi
>Y34H
>Do you want to go hang out with that friend of yours after your appointment?
>I think you would like that
>You know he misses you, right?
>He knocked on our door every day for a week asking if you were ok during surgery
>I think he likes you Terezi.
>The Doctor said when the bandages come off today, that you can go outside again.
>You're going to have to use a cane though.
>But I'll get you those cherry lollipops that were always your favorite
>You still like cherry, right?
>Terezi?
>Oh don't cry.
>Please...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

>That moment where Karkat looked up in the sky on Prospit
>Stared into another session's Jack's eyes.
>And all he felt was betrayal from the only father figure he ever had, but never really knew.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Those aren't related in any way except that they are trying to be sad.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

Day 413: It's been 4 days since the last update. Things have gone to hell in a handbasket here, homosuck continues to be awful and we are now discussing things of no relevance to the comic. I pray rescue comes soon...


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Day 413: It's been 4 days since the last update. Things have gone to hell in a handbasket here, homosuck continues to be awful and we are now discussing things of no relevance to the comic. I pray rescue comes soon...


At least things haven't gone to hell in a bucket.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2011)

BITCH WE JUST GOT TROLLED


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

Vriska actually hurt Jack .


----------



## geG (Jun 8, 2011)

BEST BIRTHDAY PRESENT EVER


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Day 413: It's been 4 days since the last update. Things have gone to hell in a handbasket here, homosuck continues to be awful and we are now discussing things of no relevance to the comic. I pray rescue comes soon...



You pray to a Gog who cares not for all your agony!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

WELP         .


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 8, 2011)

Ahahahaha, Hussie you magnificent bastarding bastard.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

HOMESTUCK BRO DON'T KILL YOURSELF!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

I still say that God tier Gamzee would be stronger than Vriska Ancestor Mode.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2011)

Honestly surprised, thought Jack's durability was above that.

Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 8, 2011)

Matchsticks is dead, again 
Clover is back 
Quarters has a machinegun 
Vriska is dead 
SS is dead


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

HUSSIE YOU MAGNIFICENT BASTARD

But Slick .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 8, 2011)

It would appear that the future timeline has not been changed after all.

I knew something was fishy when terezi and karkat died even though they replied to past terezi's memo from after the most important moment in homestuck.

But alas, Vriska has fallen.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh Gog the stab wound looks like an eye. I keep telling people the fact that things randomly look like eye will mean something one day.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 8, 2011)

Many tears will be had this evening.

For slick, not for vriska.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2011)

Today, a hero was taken from us.

A champion who stood up against an insurmountable foe, and because of that bravery, was removed from the stage.

Matchsticks you will be missed.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 8, 2011)

I do believe a moment of silence is in order.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

No slicks NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Please get up please get up, please tell me you can ascend. Please tell me that for whatever reason Lord English wants you alive an will bring you back! please.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Also Vriska will live she talks to John later, and gives him the code for her sword.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 8, 2011)

He was a brave man... who had incredibly awesome stabs... He will be missed.

Actually Vriska is dead for good according to the guidelines for god tiers dying. You have to die either a heroic death or your death has to be justified. In terezi's case she killed her for the safety of her friends.

So spidertroll is now maggot food.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Today, a hero was taken from us.
> 
> A champion who stood up against an insurmountable foe, and because of that bravery, was removed from the stage.
> 
> Matchsticks you will be missed.



it is a bittersweet moment for us all


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> He was a brave man... who had incredibly awesome stabs... He will be missed.
> 
> Actually Vriska is dead for good according to the guidelines for god tiers dying. You have to die either a heroic death or your death has to be justified. In terezi's case she killed her for the safety of her friends.
> 
> So spidertroll is now maggot food.



Her sword is a unique weapon so until I see Gamzee with a pair of dice she is alive.

Also keep in mind that the whole, killing someone for my safety wouldn't be that justified, because if Jack didn't kill John and just let John wack him for long enough he would have died.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd like to start the debate on whether Vriska stays dead.

Due to the fact obvious that ancestor sword is part of the hammer, she clearly won't.

But I still think that she hasn't met the conditions for her immortality to fail her as she was in the process of coming back from being corrupted.

So not really in the just column...



noobthemusical said:


> No slicks NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Please get up please get up, please tell me you can ascend. Please tell me that for whatever reason Lord English wants you alive an will bring you back! please.


He'll become completely mecha.


One more thing, Fuck you Hussie. This is worse than the Family Guy of if Stewie Killed Lois with this all being inside Terezi's head


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

And now assuming that she isn't dead again off screen the task of being the one to fight Gamzee is now in Kanaya's hands.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Geg said:


> BEST BIRTHDAY PRESENT EVER


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Her sword is a unique weapon so until I see Gamzee with a pair of dice she is alive.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the whole, killing someone for my safety wouldn't be that justified, because if Jack didn't kill John and just let John wack him for long enough he would have died.



In terezi's case though I think she killed Vriska moreso for the safety of everyone else rather than herself. So it;s kind of more justified seeing as she was actually protecting people.

But I dunno. Something may happen. I wonder how Kanaya is going to take it though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

While what rhymes with Head Rider Fish is probably sweet for you Geg, the rhyme of Head Blades Tick is most definitely not.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah Vriska's redemption was at hand, sure it might have involved people dying, but she wasn't being evil in that regard she honestly thought Jack would rather fight first before attack the meteor.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't know so much that, I meant in feeling guilt and remorse.

As Dumbledore said, that's the only thing that can repair a broken soul.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yeah Vriska's redemption was at hand, sure it might have involved people dying, but she wasn't being evil in that regard she honestly thought Jack would rather fight first before attack the meteor.



Yeah you're right there. Not evil, just incredibly reckless. So maybe she falls just outside of the... whatever. 

Still think Kanaya is going to flip her wig over Terezi stabbing her true love.  lol troll love.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

On another point, Although Scratch says that he wouldn't bet against Vriska I'd say he's a terrible gambler. And that she would have lost any. Especially since Jack can heal himself.





His damage gets smaller.

Which now brings the question did Bro and DS do damage? 
Which does not bring the question did Rose do damage, because she didn't.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Kanaya jumped that ship a while ago.


Once you go grimdark, you er...never go spiderbitch?

I'll work on it later.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Also wait so if Vriska stayed in super mode during Jack initial attack they could have won?
Hell if Aradia traveled back in time and froze Jack they could have claimed the ultimate reward.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 8, 2011)

Pretty sure Bro and DS did damage. The way I see it he gained the healing thing after Bec jumped into the kernel.




Sunuvmann said:


> Kanaya jumped that ship a while ago.
> 
> 
> Once you go grimdark, you er...never go spiderbitch?
> ...



Eh, close enough.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2011)

let's not get into that noob, unless you want homosuck blubbering in here


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also wait so if Vriska stayed in super mode during Jack initial attack they could have won?
> Hell if Aradia traveled back in time and froze Jack they could have claimed the ultimate reward.



Can she even travel back in time?

I know that sounds incredibly stupid given her title, but I don't recall her showing time travel. If she did she could just go back and kill Jack before he even ascended. Hell she'd kill Jack, the queen, the king, everyone.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmm but we still don't know how Jack compares to the Troll Black king. I mean stronger obviously.

But we don't know what Vriska did in super mode, Karkat said KO Blow, so Vriska only need to use 1-strike. Possibly with 2 hands..


But since the only 2 attacks the did shit, were Gamzee and Vriska we could make a case that the black Kings health bar was around 10-15% of Jacks at most, since that's the max Vriska did in what seemed like 1 hit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Can she even travel back in time?
> 
> I know that sounds incredibly stupid given her title, but I don't recall her showing time travel. If she did she could just go back and kill Jack before he even ascended. Hell she'd kill Jack, the queen, the king, everyone.



Her alternate time line selves did, remember the one in the dream bubble. It said that after Gamzee killed everyone else she traveled back to before then to prevent that outcome.

Also she can't kill the King Queen or Jack. Because The white side can't win. If the white side wins The players would never be born.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 8, 2011)

On a another note, I feel like seeing how the WV is doing on his magical quest to-

... What was his quest again? The real WV not the dream one who's likely been doomed to die.


----------



## geG (Jun 8, 2011)

She probably already gave him codes for stuff in that one convo that was implied we never saw here: 

Besides there's no way her death wasn't just.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 8, 2011)

OBD stuff


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2011)

Implying Kanaya gives a shit about Vriska anymore


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Geg said:


> She probably already gave him codes for stuff in that one convo that was implied we never saw here:
> 
> Besides there's no way her death wasn't just.



I'll heat myself with the fires of you rage when she comes back.


----------



## geG (Jun 8, 2011)

Pff, just that won't be enough to make me rage


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

IDE: What if Kanaya bit Vriska just in case some shit like this happened?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Geg said:


> Pff, just that won't be enough to make me rage



What if her coming back kills Karkat


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Geg's status: Loving this shit


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

He was dead then Geg, not convoing.

You know denial is a river in Africa


----------



## geG (Jun 8, 2011)

No it's not sunny get your fucking geography right


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Geg you need to change your avatar to Karkat smiling.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok, while plausible in that Hussie is paralleling when John got backstabbed and when Vriska did, and it'd be his style to show a just death and unjust as contrast, all evidence is to the contrary that spiderbitch stays dead.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

She's probably going to well and truly die with martyrdom anyhow. Just to piss you off.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

She will die saving John. And in dream bubbles she will finally say sorry to Tavros.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7j07zcdDnUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sylar (Jun 8, 2011)

Spades Slick


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 8, 2011)

A tear shed for those lost.


----------



## Didi (Jun 8, 2011)

-Vriska can match power with Jack Noir
-Spades Slick dies


Give me all of your rage, Homestuck


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

HS not yet replying. Can only mean He's dead.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Wait...



> Location: quest pail



He'll return more terrible than ever.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 8, 2011)

That was a pretty fucked up thing to do to the Vriska fan base I'm not gonna lie. I mean why hype up a char that was able to challenge Jack , hell maybe even have a chance ot kill him then have them die to *Terezi*  whatever I know she's not dead for good. Also could someone make me a Vriska set with this as the sig ?



EDIT: Wow Slicks dead too


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 8, 2011)

You seem mad, KT?

Don't you know that everyone gets trolled?

Everyone.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Man I just got a mental image that Vriska and Jack ended their alternate time line duel, with a Vagabond style face off. The 2 of them staring each other down. Internal monologues everywhere. The only thing Jack is thinking is KILL KILL KILL KILL ~~~. Vriska is consumed by thoughts of her dead friends and other horrible decisions. 

Then they clash and Jack cuts Vriska cleanly in half. The narration suddenly goes, and on this night Spidertroll distracted by her bitchiness was killed.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2011)

Poor Vriska
She died the way she lived


Fat


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Geg stops raging.

Slicks fires are extinguished.

The parallels.

Also, half-expected this.


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2011)

I honestly never thought spades would be killed by the likes of quarters :/

also it's confirmed that if terezi ever flips that g'damn coin, we'll be seeing both possible outcomes in their entirety


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmm now I want to go back to Dave.


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2011)

no, the correct answer is you want to go back to gamzee and karkat


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Close, the TRUE answer is you want to see whether Sollux or Karkat got Zilly'd


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> The man knows how to change a topic.



Remains true.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2011)

pride and trolljudice


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Though you know next few panels being Gamzee going.

EXCELLENT TEREZI. you killed the biggest threat to me on the meteor. PREPARE TO DIE. honk. HONK.

would make me happy.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Though you know next few panel being Gamzee going.
> 
> EXCELLENT TEREZI. you killed the biggest threat to me on the meteor. PREPARE TO DIE. honk. HONK.



Butt then Kanaya comes outta effin' nowheres.


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2011)

actually, I was talking about gamzee with a friend of mine
and we concluded that it's about time for a method to his madness
something that lifts him up out of the cliche horror movie serial killer typecast


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Except this time he's ready, and their fight will be a flash. End of Act 5 pt 2.

Both of them will be so STRONG Equius will seem weak.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 8, 2011)

Why I must say, this there title is rather fitting.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 8, 2011)

Though losing both Matchsticks and Slicks is painful


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Except this time he's ready, and their fight will be a flash. End of Act 5 pt 2.
> 
> Both of them will be so STRONG Equius will seem weak.



Equius is there too. Who's side will he be on is the question.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2011)

so many FEELINGS and EMOTIONS


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2011)

did someone say feelings and emotions?


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 8, 2011)

I've seen that. It was pretty depressing the first time I saw it, but who cares. I need more death.


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2011)

dave's such a moody guy in fanfarts


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

I maintain my John-Smooch-Rose Revival Hypothesis™.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

I maintain my John-revival-Questbed flyng-GodtierRose Hyposthesis.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

I maintain my We-Already-Have-A-God-Tier-Hero-of-Light Why-Get-Another Postulate™.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Edit: Best 500th post I could imagine.




Anyway, only viable candidates are Jade and Gamzee.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

shit said:


> dave's such a moody guy in fanfarts



I wonder how he'll take the news that she's dead. I mean one of his only friends, and is his sister. I mean he also freaked out when she died.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

She's still got another life lol.

It's not like she's Tavros


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder if her dream self will be a space cadet like jade's


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

i warned you about alternate timelines bro

i told you dog

i TOLD you about alternate timelines

also slick will be fine, scratch already said he was going to beat the shit out of him until he agrees to do something for him, and said it as a fact


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

He is looking a lot like Dead Dave there....


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

maybe he will be made into a new felt member


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised.

It really seems that all the Felt were aliens that either had some power or something and he recruited or that DS imbued with some of his own power.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

HS how do you feel about the fact that all 12 trolls combined actually would be able to kill Jack?

Hell 2 would be enough. Aradia Time stop, Vriska show him stabs.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Do the felt even know what LE looks like. I mean except his taylor who's name escapes me, it's not even implied that they've met him?


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't think so, noob
time stop is an area effect skill, thus mindfang's sword would be stopped as well before it could touch jack
and as soon as aradia released to let the sword swing, jack would teleport away
they'd probably just end up getting in each other's way


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i warned you about alternate timelines bro
> 
> i told you dog
> 
> i TOLD you about alternate timelines



Actually, it was just a simulation run in Terezi's brain.

It's almost like a dream sequence.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm inclined to believe what Shit said.

If that could have worked, they probably would have done it.

However, one, it wouldn't work a second time, Jack learns from his mistakes, two, she's kind of in the depths of paradox space so getting back there would require going the long way...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't think Slick is dead though, this is probably what Scratch meant when he said Slick would get his ass kicked for a few minutes until he was ready to listen.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> HS how do you feel about the fact that all 12 trolls combined actually would be able to kill Jack?
> 
> Hell 2 would be enough. Aradia Time stop, Vriska show him stabs.



i don't believe it at all

it was just in terezi's mind, and she's already shown before that she fails at being a seer


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> she's already shown before that she fails at being a seer



WHEN WAS THIS!?!


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2011)

When she got Jhon killed, when she failed to see what happened to gamzee and when she failed to see Eridan turning terrible


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

exacta


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

That's because all her seering is focused on SpiderTroll, obviously.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Gamzee and Eridan don't count because she was BL1ND3D by spite.

But yeah, John was pretty embarrassing for all involved.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's because all her seering is focused on SpiderTroll, obviously.



and in terezi's mind, vriska is hyped up as the ultimate supervillain 

it's not really a surprise that she thinks she'd kill jack.. she thinks she killed everyone

we just didn't get to see terezi's mind while vriska was killing gamzee and kanaya and feferi 

edit: it also explains why vriska randomly turned into mindfang, because terezi has a ridiculous imagination


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> edit: it also explains why vriska randomly turned into mindfang, because terezi has a ridiculous imagination



Terezi was there in the BK fight. I think she would remember what happened.


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2011)

it's not like selective ignorance isn't the bane of every seer


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Terezi was there in the BK fight. I think she would remember what happened.



and then completely exaggerate the hell out of it


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> and then completely exaggerate the hell out of it



I could mabye buy that. Mabye.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 8, 2011)

Except it's the seer's job to know the workings of how all outcomes will play along. Exaggeration helps her in no way.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Except it's the seer's job to know the workings of how all outcomes will play along. Exaggeration helps her in no way.



which is why she fails at being a seer


----------



## zenieth (Jun 8, 2011)

Except all of her failings had nothing to do with exaggeration


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Terezi was there in the Burger King fight. I think she would remember what happened.



BK BK BK BK BK.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Once I listened to RDA while looking at a picture of the Burger King.

I have been forever changed.


On Slick, I expect that his robot arm is still alive andd goes on adventures.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 8, 2011)

Almost forgot, HS can;t accept the possibility of someone being on Jack's level.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Almost forgot, HS can;t accept the possibility of someone being on Jack's level.



He can't except anything. He's like a shitty computer algorithm.

Only with better grammar.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Almost forgot, HS can;t accept the possibility of someone being on Jack's level.



almost forgot, zenieth is so mad at hs that it doesn't matter what happens in the comic


----------



## zenieth (Jun 8, 2011)

I ain't even jelly.

Shit you got any new Fanart?


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2011)

guys, it's impossible for a seer to know everything
their perception is limited to what they focus on
ex: rose flaked on saving her mom
but that's not to say they aren't totally accurate on what they DO focus on
so I'm pretty sure we're meant to take how this fight looked as gospel truth


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

she would have pictured the same thing in her mind when she thought vriska killed everyone in the lab.. we just weren't shown those thoughts as panels


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

It's like Scratch. The past bit was his expectation. It was also Terezi's, so they are equally reliable.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> It's like Scratch. The past bit was his expectation. It was also Terezi's, so they are equally reliable.



it was his expectation of the events in the timeline which terezi was imagining, not the alpha timeline, he already explained that.. and he even said that the events were in a dark pocket that he could only make guesses about

his guesses were probably based on the fact that terezi was obsessed with vriska, so naturally the things in her imaginary timeline would be vriska-centric

so no, terezi's not like scratch


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

But Scratch's guesses are like 100% accurate or something. And if he and Tererzi imagined the same thing then Terezi is correct.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> But Scratch's guesses are like 100% accurate or something. And if he and Tererzi imagined the same thing then Terezi is correct.



There's to much emphasis on the dark pocket to believe 100% of what he says otherwise Hussie wouldn't have wrote about it if there wasn't a reason for it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

The dark pockets are small holes to be filled.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> There's to much emphasis on the dark pocket to believe 100% of what he says otherwise Hussie wouldn't have wrote about it if there wasn't a reason for it.



Right but they stopped before the uncertainty started to have a tangible effect.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

nope

scratch said before the fight that he could only guess



Crossbow said:


> But Scratch's guesses are like 100% accurate or something. And if he and Tererzi imagined the same thing then Terezi is correct.



except his guesses were only about what would happen in a timeline spawned by terezi's vriska-centric imagination

the fact that he correctly guessed what she was daydreaming about doesn't make her right


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Her imagination is Vriskacentric

Which means its pretty much an expert at knowing her. When it comes to knowing what Vriska is thinking, she's pretty much the best there is.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Here's the Question:

Is Scratch displaying what Terezi's thoughts were,

or are they both displaying an identical situation independently?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

he's showing his estimation of her thoughts


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> he's showing his estimation of her thoughts



Okay, so either they are both correct OR they are both wrong OR just Terezi or Scratch is wrong.

If both right, then what we saw = what would have happened

If Terezi's wrong, Scratch got an accurate projection of what wouldn't have happened and possibly revised it to truth.

If Scratch is wrong, Terezi is better than him(unlikely).

If they are both wrong, then this past week of my life has been wasted.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

at least we've narrowed it down then


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Scratch-is-right scenarios mean we saw an accurate depiction.

Scratch-is-wrong scenarios mean it was wrong.

Terezi's imagination is not a factor.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Scratch-is-right scenarios mean we saw an accurate depiction *of terezi's imagination*.



this


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

But if he knew Terezi was wrong, he would tell us the revised vision


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> But if he knew Terezi was wrong, he would tell us the revised vision



the revised vision of a fight that never happened?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> the revised version of a fight that never happened?



Exactly, bro.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

the point is to show what terezi was imagining, to explain why she stabbed vriska

if he revised it then the vision he would be showing wouldn't be what she was imagining, and wouldn't be relevant

and besides, he is showing a revised vision now, of what actually happened.. terezi stabbed vriska


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Why didn't he say "what I think the Seer thinks" instead of "what I think" is what I wonder.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

because then we would know it wasn't real in advance, and hussie couldn't troll everyone by saying "lol it wasn't real" afterwards


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

He made an intentional plot-hole just to mess with us is what you're saying.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 8, 2011)

Is this the end of Spades Slick?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Waveblade said:


> Is this the end of Spades Slick?



Nah, his robot arm will go on adventures.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> He made an intentional plot-hole just to mess with us is what you're saying.


scratch is big on omitting certain facts and letting people mislead themselves with their own assumptions, without strictly lying to them.. he had a conversation all about that.. so technically it's in character for such an omission to be made 

but the alternate timeline thing was kind of already hinted at before



he's using the book from another timeline as a storyboard


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

That ain't tactical omission. It is a falsehood. Meaning this is a joke.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That ain't tactical omission. It is a falsehood. Meaning this is a joke.





i agree that there are all kinds of things wrong with this stuff

it seems like hussie wasn't lying/joking when he said he kind of lost track of what he was doing with the story, but i'm hoping he just isn't finished formulating some kind of massive mindfuck and that this will all make sense when he's done


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I ain't even jelly.
> 
> Shit you got any new Fanart?



sorry zeni, I missed this post

it was a dark pocket in my perception, lulz

anyway, yeah, I actually did dump 10 farts in the fart thread this morning


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 8, 2011)

Why is it that when I come here, some of you guys are discussing useles stuff?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Why is it that when I come here, some of you guys are discussing useles stuff?



when i saw you had the newest post in this thread i knew it'd be a complaint about us discussing useless stuff

it's all you ever post except "terezi <3 :33"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

shit said:


> sorry zeni, I missed this post
> 
> it was a dark pocket in my perception, lulz
> 
> anyway, yeah, I actually did dump 10 farts in the fart thread this morning



All this talk of farts and dumps dark pockets is making me hungry. Not sure why.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh btw, I'm so fucking happy right now


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Oh btw, I'm so fucking happy right now



As am I.

We are all joyous at (Terezi's/Quarters's) return.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

You're right, I should be happier.

But Spades' 'death' was very sobering and rather ruined the  I'd have had from
1) Lol. Vriskowned.
2) Terezi didn't really die
3) most importantly Karkat still lives 

But...Spades...


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 8, 2011)

.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You're right, I should be happier.
> 
> But Spades' 'death' was very sobering and rather ruined the  I'd have had from
> 1) Lol. Vriskowned.
> ...



Fixed Number Three there for you.

Honestly, I am pretty sad that Vriska is now dead forever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Who gives a shit about Quarters?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Fixed Number Three there for you.
> 
> Honestly, I am pretty sad that Vriska *is now dead forever.*


Also, don't be an idiot.

Unless that was meant sarcastically. If that is so, well played.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

well she did die while trying to be a hero


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Who gives a shit about Quarters?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

But really, even though her death was just and alos sort of heroic, I'm excpecting that she ate a 1-UP for breakfast or something. If she IS dead forever, I'll cry.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

She was 'killed' to prevent her from doing something stupid.

1) Not martyred, no heroic sacrifice there
2) She was actually in the process of being de-corrupted
3) She still hasn't given John the codes to help make the Scorpio Hammer which has 3 components in it of Vriska's: Ancestral Awakening Sword, Doomsday Dice and the Scorpio Symbol.

The case for her still being alive is very strong.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Are you saying this isn't just? Do I have to bring the resume back out?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

She could of given john the codes for all that stuff in the log we didn't see.

She has no temporal immunity at the moment.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Crossbow said:


> Vriska's Resume:
> Crippled Tavros.
> 
> Murdered Aradia.
> ...






Her death is/should-be just.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

1. intentionally going off to fight jack is heroic
2. don't see why that means she'd survive
3. john could've got those from anywhere really

no one dies forever anyway though, death's door is always open, even permadead she would probably just join the others in the bubbles


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

GC: H3Y JOHN

GC: VR1SK4 GOT, UM

GC: K1LL3D BY J4CK.

GC: SH3 W4NT3D M3 TO G1V3 YOU TH3S3 COD3S.

GC attached kickassshit.txt


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

But she was already like that, all bluh bluh huge bitch BEFORE she was godtier'd.

So she didn't exactly turn evil after that.

The whole thing with God Tier is about what you do with your powers:
They are lost if you abuse them and become evil or if you choose to sacrifice them for good.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> She could of given john the codes for all that stuff in the log we didn't see.
> 
> She has no temporal immunity at the moment.


She was pestering Rose. When she was dead.

THERE WAS NO LOG WE DIDNT SEE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Okay, one more thing.

That weapon? Yeah, it has all evidence of Vriska's ego.

Especially with the big Scorpio sign on the side. Its obvious she had a direct hand in it, not just someone else's doing.


You 'People Die When they are Killed' lot are so silly.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> But she was already like that, all bluh bluh huge bitch BEFORE she was godtier'd.
> 
> So she didn't exactly turn evil after that.
> 
> ...



"I was a psychopath BEFORE I had access to lethal weapons, Your Honor. I can't be prosecuted. 

Someone should have said something earlier is what I'm trying to say."


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> But she was already like that, all bluh bluh huge bitch BEFORE she was godtier'd.
> 
> So she didn't exactly turn evil after that.
> 
> ...



good and evil are subjective 

things that are evil in the eyes of humans are good in the eyes of trolls


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Exhibit A: Troll culture.

Read her convo to John where she confesses she killed Tavros.

All her murders were 1) Required by Paradox Space, 2) Expected of her from Troll culture.


Homestuck said:


> good and evil are subjective
> 
> things that are evil in the eyes of humans are good in the eyes of trolls


Quoting because you just made my point.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> good and evil are subjective
> 
> things that are evil in the eyes of humans are good in the eyes of trolls



Not everything.

For example... um...

Shit.

...romcoms?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ...romcoms?



doesn't the troll arc count as a romantic comedy?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 8, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Oh btw, I'm so fucking happy right now



I thought you were my bro


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> She was pestering Rose. When she was dead.
> 
> THERE WAS NO LOG WE DIDNT SEE





She was pestering Rose because John lost his computer.



Sunny Fail.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i don't believe it at all
> 
> it was just in terezi's mind, and she's already shown before that she fails at being a seer



No it wasn't Terezi could "see" into the other timeline, scratch himself noted it was the real thing, and it's what would happen had Terezi not stabbed Vriska. FG's can be matched by players who are strong enough.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> doesn't the troll arc count as a romantic comedy?



Dear God you're right. That's why Karkat was the leader.

Anyway, I just realized this is like the movie Deja Vu where half the movie was one grim vision of the future and it cuts to the guy in his bed and he says "Lol, better not do that."


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I thought you were my bro



You're my bro. :33

Vriska aint.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Vriska's Resume:
> Crippled Tavros.
> *Meh. I'll give you that one not sure it's something worth dieing for.*
> 
> ...



Only typing this cuz answers in quotes don't count towards 10char.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> She was pestering Rose because John lost his computer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny Fail.



But the timing doesn't make sense, she started pestering saying that she would do something when John entered the cloud. She clearly stops at some point. Doc Scratch says that Vriska's fight began at the same time Roses fight ended, but Vriska was stabbed, and unless her flight towards Jack took no time at all Vriska died too early.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

KT I am the only one allowed to be a delusional fanboy and defend every character flaw in this thread .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> But the timing doesn't make sense, she started pestering saying that she would do something when John entered the cloud. She clearly stops at some point. Doc Scratch says that Vriska's fight began at the same time Roses fight ended, but Vriska was stabbed, and unless her flight towards Jack took no time at all Vriska died too early.



Also if you notice Vriska was looking at mindfang stuff on her computer when she was talking with John .


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> No it wasn't Terezi could "see" into the other timeline



"She would sift through dross of her comrades' poor tactical inclinations and examine the grim consequences."

her insight comes from looking at the different factors involved in a situation and considering how they'll interact

she doesn't have the ability to literally see other timelines, she just considers possible outcomes


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

KT the joke is that it is a resume and putting things like "Worships Hitler" by things like "PowerPoint Certified" is humorously outlandish.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 8, 2011)

EDIT:kk cross


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 8, 2011)

so much lesbian inuendo


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

So anyway, I'm pretty disappointed that we couldn't see Matchsticks's power.



Banhammer said:


> so much lesbian inuendo



"You start disemboweling yourself and I'll join in once I've readied the angry mob in the gallows."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 8, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> so much lesbian inuendo





All is good


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm getting bored of these lesbians.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> She was pestering Rose because John lost his computer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny Fail.


Silly Platinum, didn't you learn after the owning I handed you over John's death?



> AG: Hahahaha, just kidding. She's o8viously a little too "preoccupied" at the moment to 8e sassing me.
> AG: Just 8orrow her computer and talk to me when you get the chance, ok?
> AG: I will 8e w8ing. :::


This was her then pestering Rose to say PUT JOHN ON THE LINE

Then this before the confrontation with Terezi



She had not talked to John again before she died.


Its over. You're wrong. Again.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 8, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'm getting bored of these lesbians.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

And considering the events of the whole of Rose exploring the castle, John 'dying' and then Rose battling Jack

this



is probably after Vriska revived.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Vriska revived.



lolnope.jpeg


Sorry, I'm not really into them. I like Rose<3Kanaya because they make a cute couple, but Terezi and Vriska is intended for boner soup


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> All is good





Crossbow said:


> I'm getting bored of these lesbians.



you don't need to lie about it

the insecure prudes in this thread just need to learn that no one will think badly of them if they embrace their inner bucket

well i mean of course people will think badly, but it's only the insecure prudes who are doing the badly thinking, and if they all stop trying to hide their own perverse nature by persecuting others for theirs then there will be no prudes left to be offended

just a whole lot of filled buckets and happy glowing faces


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Think of the chronology.

*Time point 1:*



*Time Point 2:*



*Time Point 3:*



Now it could be that same message arriving.

Or it could be Vriska revived and with Grimdark Rose dead she can see again and is pestering anew.

I think the latter more likely.

This of course leaves how John got the weapon codes and stuff unaccounted for.

She revives. End of story. You guys are Homosuck level morons.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 8, 2011)

this memo confirms Vriska's still alive not sure how soon though.


Now about this boner soup , I'm gonna need you to explain this to me because when I looked it up  said this


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh and bluhbluh Trolls can do any point on timelines, one of the first things Vriska said to John is she'd be linear.

Which means after the 8=8 stuff, Andrew got tired of worrying about weird time shit with the trolls and humans.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Now about this boner soup , I'm gonna need you to explain this to me because when I looked it up  said this



lol at trusting Urban Dictionary.

Basically, I'm FOR them, just not INTO them.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

by your logic gamzee is going to give the warhammer of zillyhoo to jade because there's no other way for the rabbit to get it


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Silly Platinum, didn't you learn after the owning I handed you over John's death?
> 
> 
> This was her then pestering Rose to say PUT JOHN ON THE LINE
> ...



Because John hasn't gotten his computer back at that point in time because it's in the wallet . 

And this is before John is revived so Vriska doesn't know Rose is dead.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Half the thread discusses lesbians.

Other half discusses temporal mechanics.

The symbolism is uncanny.

Also, Plat your new set is cool.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> by your logic gamzee is going to give the warhammer of zillyhoo to jade because there's no other way for the rabbit to get it


Herpa derp. The warhammer is given to john by the rabbit which John gives to Jade which sends to younger Jade who gives it to the rabbit who gives it to John...

Paradox, the warhammer has no beginning nor no end. It has always existed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Because John hasn't gotten his computer back at that point in time because it's in the wallet .
> 
> And this is before John is revived so Vriska doesn't know Rose is dead.


Right....

So what's your point.

You're just affirming things I've said.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Herpa derp. The warhammer is given to john by the rabbit which John gives to Jade which sends to younger Jade who gives it to the rabbit who gives it to John...
> 
> Paradox, the warhammer has no beginning nor no end. It has always existed.



so how did gamzee get his? john sent him the code?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Herpa derp. The warhammer is given to john by the rabbit which John gives to Jade which sends to younger Jade who gives it to the rabbit who gives it to John...
> 
> Paradox, the warhammer has no beginning nor no end. It has always existed.



You're being sarcastic, right?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Crossbow



Sunuvmann said:


> Right....
> 
> So what's your point.
> 
> You're just affirming things I've said.




Vriska cant' see what is happening, she has no reason to think she is dead. And we can see that Vriska has pulled up a bunch of mindfang pages on the computer which is probably what John combines the hammer with.

So I see no reason why she couldn't have sent him the journal's code at that moment in time before confronting terezi.

I'm pretty sure we will have scratch telling us shortly how this death differs from john's.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Because that'd be poor story writing

Oh yeah, she just happened to send the code for the sword which she last had while fighting the King.

Which she was probably was too busy fighting with said King to captchalogue and take down the code.

NOPE

After the King fight uses Ancestral Awakening again, captchalogues the sword and gets the code in order to be able to send it.


Give it up Plat, you're wrong just as usual.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Because everyone discards their swords after battle.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

No she got the sword from a power called ancestral awakening.

Sending the code for the journal could logically have the same effect on the hammer it would give it the property of her ancestor.

Nothing proving me wrong yet sunny


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Its a power of the dice.

When she no longer has the form, she no longer has the sword.

Try harder.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 8, 2011)

Vriska is just as dead as John is.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Its a power of the dice.
> 
> When she no longer has the form, she no longer has the sword.
> 
> Try harder.



Doesn't prove the journal wouldn't have the same properties in alchemy.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Vriska is just as dead as John is.





@Sunny, by your logic, John uberhammer can't exist without the dice oh wait there's dice in the hammer.

...I'm sure the power-up lasted a while after the fight.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Its a power of the dice.
> 
> When she no longer has the form, she no longer has the sword.
> 
> Try harder.



exactly

all john needs is the code for the dice, which doesn't require vriska to be alive

i find that much more likely than her rolling her dice over and over just to get access to certain items, just to captchalog them, just to give john the codes, when he doesn't even need any of that shit now that jack's not in their session

it's unlikely jack will even be a serious villain any more when we see the 20 hours between killing rose and entering the scratch.. the shit is useless, why go to all that trouble?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 8, 2011)

Plausible given PS + Hammer

But I doubt it.

Still raises that she hasn't given the code for the journal nor has reason to.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Plausible given PS + Hammer
> 
> But I doubt it.
> 
> Still raises that she hasn't given the code for the journal nor has reason to.



Mabye she saw Future John alchemizing it and fulfilled her destiny forcefully.

That is the sort of thing she would do.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 9, 2011)

Begin headcanon tumblr image post


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Third, fourth, and last are pretty reasonable.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree with Sunny here, the fact that the message is flashing after Rose is dead probably means Vriska lives. I'll stick to this till proven wrong.

Also the 3rd one seems likely.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Guys, does anyone here know Latin?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 9, 2011)

I can vaguely understand several words actually


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I can vaguely understand several words actually



...That could work.

Okay, I've dissected every word of one particular phrase, but the meaning of _this_ word is escaping me:

bullenscens

I'm starting to think it's a made-up word.


----------



## Didi (Jun 9, 2011)

I know Latin, but I don't know that word. Looks like a real one though.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 9, 2011)

what is the context of the word?

might be a name or a misspelling of a word from another language


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

It's from a title of a song and all of the other words are Latin


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

I google it.

Your post shows up as result number 5 lol


----------



## brolmes (Jun 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> It's from a title of a song and all of the other words are Latin



what are the other words though?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I google it.
> 
> Your post shows up as result number 5 lol



Wow. 

Yeah, I've googled it, used dictionaries, but I ain't getting anywhere.

Homestuck, I'll PM you the full phrase so these guys can go back to their god-tier deaths and lesbians.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 9, 2011)

welp..

i think the word is half spanish and half latin and means something like "swarm the stage"

scens is stage and bullen is like some kind of movement or rush, maybe sage or pipe can define bullen better


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> welp..
> 
> i think the word is half spanish and half latin and means something like "swarm the stage"



That seems to check out with the rest of the phrase.

Mystery solved.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Mystery solved.



you could even say... 

problem.................. sleuthed...


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

No wait.


----------



## shit (Jun 9, 2011)

so slick got surprised killed by a teleportation attack
would you be able to say
the he got 

................ 

ace dicked?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 9, 2011)

shit said:


> would you be able to say
> the he got
> 
> ................
> ...



i don't know if you can really say that, but you sure could take a.......


..........................

..

_shot_ at it






perhaps even a.... _stab_ at it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, we're about a third of the way down the chart.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Homestuck is _dominating _you guys.


----------



## shit (Jun 9, 2011)

homosuck x crossbow
when quadrants wax scarlet


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

shit said:


> homosuck x crossbow
> when quadrants wax scarlet



What no why would you even.

All my red quadrants are full thank you very much.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 9, 2011)

Vriska x John's dad.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

John's Dad is dead.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 9, 2011)

come on cross, no need to be shy, everyone has a special place for me in at least one of their quadrants, whether it be black or red

i have irons in all the fires

genetic material in all the buckets

you could say i............... _fill y'all_ pails

it's what i do


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 9, 2011)

I wonder how many illegitimate children you have. Maybe they're all legit.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> come on cross, no need to be shy, everyone has a special place for me in at least one of their quadrants, whether it be black or red



Oh gosh this is all so sudden. I don't know what to say!

I... I suppose someone could mediate between us. I GUESS.



WhoElse said:


> I wonder how many illegitimate children you have. Maybe they're all legit.



I will politely assume you are talking to Homestuck


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)

Is it wrong to think that the homepage links/banners at the top are more exciting than what's currently going on.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Is it wrong to think that the homepage links/banners at the top are more exciting than what's currently going on.



NAh, that's the general concensus. Quarters is back. Slick is in danger.

I'm just sad we didn't get to see the power Matchsticks has.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)

: Lord English: Reveal Yourself!


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

*thinks there's an update*

...Dammit!


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)

Didn't even mean to fake an update that time.

Man an hour of coming back and I already got somebody.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

I need updates, guys.

I'm getting jitters.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)

Didn't you see the update on the bottom? He ragequitted HS, just like he joked about in formspring. New project next month.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> come on cross, no need to be shy, everyone has a special place for me in at least one of their quadrants, whether it be black or red
> 
> i have irons in all the fires
> 
> ...


Homosuck: Always prematurely taking us down to bucket tier


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 9, 2011)

Stroev


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Didn't you see the update on the bottom? He ragequitted HS, just like he joked about in formspring. New project next month.



Notgonnacheckitnotgonnacheckit.

...GOD FUCKING DAMMINT.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Homosuck: Always prematurely taking us down to bucket tier



shhhhh, i made a better pun in that post than anything you could ever dream up, even with all the charts and lists in the world to help you


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Stroev



:english:                       .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> shhhhh, i made a better pun in that post than anything you could ever dream up, even with all the charts and lists in the world to help you



I just now got the pun.

Also, you didn't respond to my post drected at you near the top o' the page.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 9, 2011)

don't we need to wait for the auspistice?

maybe we can use one of the numerous autists around here instead.. close enough


----------



## shit (Jun 9, 2011)

somebody mad


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

That person appears to be upset.

But really, murdering someone for fetishizing you is a terrible course of action.

Also, Equius is alive.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

She mad

And of course he knows. That's the joke.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa7O8juc44k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

Its classic feminism.

Of course its a woman.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> She mad



Assuming the person is a girl.

That's racist against women.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Its classic feminism.
> 
> Of course its a woman.


OH GOD TIME WARPS


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunny, stop living in the future.

And also the past, apparantly.

Which reminds me, are there any Austrailians in this thread?


----------



## shit (Jun 9, 2011)

lol this pic


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice way tp break the tension shit.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol Jade looks like a squirrel.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)

aaaaw shit


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Stroev said:


> aaaaw shit



*checks for update*

Stroev, I swear to fucking God...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Sunny, stop living in the future.
> 
> And also the past, apparantly.
> 
> Which reminds me, are there any Austrailians in this thread?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

TV's Austrailian then?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep, he's the resident Koala hugger.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)

I bet he was the guy that punched that Koala in that Super Bowl commercial.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Stroev said:


> I bet he was the guy that punched that Koala in that Super Bowl commercial.



Link to vid please.

Anyway, I need to ask him a question about Australia


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 9, 2011)

What question about australia would you want to ask?

The only thing you must know about Australia is to never go there.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't look TV.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was gonna ask how to overthrow the government and sell the deed to the Japanese.

But, you know, in a more subtle way.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 9, 2011)

How the hell do you reheat bloomin onions ? They always come out to soggy if you put them in the microwave. Thanks TV


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

Use the oven


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> How the hell do you reheat bloomin onions ? They always come out to soggy if you put them in the microwave. Thanks TV



Not sure what to make of this.

All I can say is that most people eat onions soggy.




Sunuvmann said:


> Use the oven



Ha, not sure why I find this so funny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

Because I'm a jew.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2011)

Man we really need another update .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Bucket Tier

X-axis



Jew Jokes


----------



## brolmes (Jun 9, 2011)

this thread would be 3000% more boring without the depravity that certain people are always bitching and whining about


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

I see you, Crossbow


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been thinking, actually.

We are at our best in of-topic convos.

Two Best Friends Play

Portal 2

Colbert Report

Kamen Raider

Etc.

MSPA convos are either comparisons, arguments, buckets, or sexy fanart.



Taurus Versant said:


> I see you, Crossbow



Oh, there you are.

I've got some questions for you.

Firstly, what are your citizenship requirments if any? For Australia, I mean.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I've been thinking, actually.
> 
> We are at our best in of-topic convos.
> 
> ...



Yes but it's never intelligent, when we have updates we have great speculation and debates. When we are in crack whore mode we ruin childhoods and link each other hentai . Fail to see how this is better


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Yes but it's never intelligent



Intelligent conversation is so over-rated. 

Like, why are you on the Internet for that of all things?



KizaruTachio said:


> when we have updates we have great speculation and debates. When we are in crack whore mode we ruin childhoods and link each other hentai . Fail to see how this is better



_I_ fail to see how it isn't better.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2011)

I look around and all I see are buckets.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 9, 2011)

Endless Bucket Loop


----------



## Sylar (Jun 9, 2011)

We are trapped in an endless sea of buckets contained in their very own bucket universe that is made up of trillions upon trillions of individual buckets each containing endless seas of buckets.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunny's custom bucket  ! 

EDIT: lol it comes with a condom


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 9, 2011)

I cannot handle this much bucketry


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhFw8OlCBJw [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhFw8OlCBJw [/YOUTUBE]





Oh dear god.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Endless Bucket Loop


Tempted to make an oroborus bucket with a circle of buckets containing themselves.

But I'm lazy so I'll play some more Mass Effect instead.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Tempted to make an oroborus bucket with a circle of buckets containing themselves.
> 
> But I'm lazy so I'll play some more Mass Effect instead.



which reminds me:

Someone make a gif of Sweet Bro falling down escher stairs.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 9, 2011)

Not made by me


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

That doesn't count.

I mean like this:


But with Sweet Bro tumblin down it.


----------



## shit (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Jade has never went DD and never will.

Bugs me when people add mouths to emotes to emphasize them.

Like, that's not how faces work.

Edit: OH GOD Too Adorable!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2011)

Bucket Experience Requiem.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Bucket Experience Requiem.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Oh, there you are.
> 
> I've got some questions for you.
> 
> Firstly, what are your citizenship requirments if any? For Australia, I mean.



Spend a day and night alone strapped to the desert floor.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Spend a day and night alone strapped to the desert floor.



Alright, that's pretty reasonable. Just need to bring my multi-purpose scorpion-dingo-landshark-snake-echinda-ram-crocodile-vampire-convict repellant. And some sunblock.

Next, how do term limits work? Are there elections?

And also - this one is directed at anyone who can answer - what is the current Aussiebux-to-RealDollars exchange rate?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

I made a playlist of Homestuck Volume 1-7

158 songs
6.6 hours


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Alright, that's pretty reasonable. Just need to bring my multi-purpose scorpion-dingo-landshark-snake-echinda-ram-crocodile-vampire-convict repellant. And some sunblock.


Or just bring Batman's utility belt.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

How am i going to use a utility belt when my hands are tied to the floor?

Nice try.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

Because Batman has lasers and acid shit in there?

How many times do you think Batman has been tied up and got out? A lot of times obviously.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

How does he USE them though? Are they voice-activated?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

We're elected by who can punch out the most kangaroos in an hour.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2011)

Every Australian is required by law to dress up as crocodile dundee. You forgot to mention that TV.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

I didn't forget.

_Thanks_, Plat


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Every Australian is required by law to dress up as crocodile dundee. You forgot to mention that TV.



That goes without saying.

The elections seem pretty fair. 
Question Three: How much are emu-riding lessons?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 9, 2011)

Australians also suffer the occasional kaiju attack

one of their documentaries have shown me that


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Australians also suffer the occasional kaiju attack
> 
> one of their documentaries have shown me that



Doesn't know what kaiju is.

Anyway, I looked up the exchange rate. AussieBux are almost on par with real money, but one shilling lower. Also, they still use shillings.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I didn't forget.
> 
> _Thanks_, Plat



That's what i'm here for.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

_Lessons?_

We don't go for that kind of pussy shit here, boy. You wrangle and ride yourself.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> _Lessons?_
> 
> We don't go for that kind of pussy shit here, boy. You wrangle and ride yourself.



Drat. Well, I'm sure it's not too different from ostrich riding. 

Next, what should I do in the unsettlingly likely chance I'm caught in a brushfire?


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Australians also suffer the occasional kaiju attack
> 
> one of their documentaries have shown me that



Yup, last major Kaiju was this fucker:



Except much bigger. This picture was taken before the gamma radiation quantum mirror beam hit.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

You don't get caught in bushfires, you read the lay of the land beforehand, you know your enemy (everything) and you avoid situations wherein you are rightly fucked.

If you do and you're nowhere near civilisation, the best thing to do is find any sort of water source to submerge yourself in as much as you can.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2011)

What horrible advice TV.

70% of the things that can kill you in Australia live in the water.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> You don't get caught in bushfires, you read the lay of the land beforehand, you know your enemy (everything) and you avoid situations wherein you are rightly fucked.
> 
> If you do and you're nowhere near civilisation, the best thing to do is find any sort of water source to submerge yourself in as much as you can.



I was under the impression that everything was readily flammable.

Shit, i should be writing this down.

Make... nature... your... bitch.


Okay, three more and we are done here.

Is platypus milk any good? The eggs? The meat?

(That only counts as one question.)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

All platypus is poison.



Platinum said:


> What horrible advice TV.
> 
> 70% of the things that can kill you in Australia live in the water.



I'd take my chances over a bushfire. Those fuckers take no mercy.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> All platypus is poison.



Dammit, i had a special omelette planned and everything.

Anyway, does the Great Barrier Reef have any _historcal_ signifigance other than being pretty and deadly?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2011)

i like how the repellent doesn't protect against koalas, platypii or spiders


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

The Great Barrier Reef is a very important tourist destination and source of revenue, even though most of the coral is being bleached.

Please remove it from your plans.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> i like how the repellent doesn't protect against koalas, platypii or spiders



The koalas and I have an... agreement.

Platy*pi* don't live in the desert.

And spiders are allergic to sunblock.



Taurus Versant said:


> The Great Barrier Reef is a very important tourist destination and source of revenue, even though most of the coral is being bleached.
> 
> Please remove it from your plans.



What plans? I have no intentions of harming it. I'm too nice of a person to intentionally damage wildlife.




...Platypii, honestly, what is that? Half platypus, half Prius?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2011)

if australia's barrier reef is anything like the bahamas it also has a fuckton of sharks and by fuckton i mean more than 20% of shark population world wide.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> if australia's barrier reef is anything like the bahamas it also has a fuckton of sharks and by fuckton i mean more than 20% of shark population world wide.



Sharks are not worth destroying the beauty of nature. Would you burn down a forest to kill the bears?

...I'm sorry, I need a moment.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 9, 2011)

you don't take chances with Australia


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

For genuine reference


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay, I'm done weeping about how terrible humans are.

Now I forget what question I was on.

Edit: Oh no! The turtles! D;


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

This conversation has officially gone....down under.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2011)

did i say anything about destroying reefs?

sharks are just the most visible threat, every thing else can kill you just as badly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

There's beauty in its deadliness.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> did i say anything about destroying reefs?
> 
> sharks are just the most visible threat, every thing else can kill you just as badly.



Not helping your case, tree-killer.

@TV, that is the best 7000th post this thread could ask for.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2011)

hey tv don't your deserts have lizards that spit poison?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

Probably? I'd like you to find me a part of Australia that doesn't have lizards that spit poison.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 9, 2011)

Australia, our lovable mini Death World :33


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2011)

what kind of fucking time warp is that?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

That's been happening more and more recently as we approach the scratch.

I await somebody quoting from the future or something.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2011)

and to think, only a ways off is new guinea, where the most dangerous thing is the kiwi.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> and to think, only a ways off is new guinea, where the most dangerous thing is the kiwi.



Oh, kiwis! Will you even learn?!

*canned laughter*

...Nobody post the sad video.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

Kiwis live in New Zealand not New Guinea.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Kiwis live in New Zealand not New Guinea.



(Humor him.)

(Americans aren't allowed to be good at geography.)


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2011)

Implying I'm american


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Implying I'm american



Implying you're not.

Non-americans aren't allowed to not be good at geography.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 9, 2011)

implying that he's implying you're American


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2011)

Also implying I'm shitty at geo, when it was my former major.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 9, 2011)

I should neg you crossbow


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also implying I'm shitty at geo, when it was my former major.



Implying people who majored in geography don't know where kiwis live.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I should neg you crossbow



No you shouldn't.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I should neg you crossbow



elysian vs honorable bastion

sounds fair


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Fucking time warped again! Now it looks like I double-posted


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

The Scratch is seriously fucking things up


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

What determines rep/neg amounts?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 9, 2011)

posts, rep total, date since joining forum.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> posts, rep total, date since joining forum.



Hrm. The more you know, i suppose.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

3 days until 6/12

Maybe he's working on a 6/12 flash?

lol.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2011)

Should I start writing the survival logs again ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> 3 days until 6/12



Holy shit you're right. 

I hope it's worth it. These withdrawl spasms are getting more painful.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Should I start writing the survival logs again ?



yes you should


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

From about end of march through july, he's always been rather spasmodic in his update pace.

And by always I mean this year and last.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Guys.

Guys, let's speculate.

Maybe that will ease the suffering.

Suffering.

Sufferer.

Something about ancestors?

What happened to Mindfang after the last entry?

Steampunk Aradiancestor Soulbot?

...There's no buzz must try harder.

Edit: Two reps in one day. Personal best. Must make buzz last.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2011)

We could always resurrect the tier list and have Colosseum style tourney


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2011)

Day 415: A single gulp does not quench a dying man's gullet, neither does a single batch of updates appease the ravenous hunger of bucket dwelling urchins. I prayed it was over, perhaps I deluded myself into believing it was, but I knew deep down the updates could never last, they would never stop the deluge of awful which always waits in the corner of your eye, in the thinnest shadows ready to pounce. We are in the midst of another drought, will this be the last I live to see? A part of me wishes that was the case, but I will struggle on. Hope be my guide....


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 9, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hope be my guide....



Eridan? WATER you think you're doing here?

Water. Thirst. Hunger. HUNGER!

ohgodohjeezohgod.

Fate of Sollux.

Dream Equius.

God-tier Gamzee.

IT"S NOT WORKING ANYMORE.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 9, 2011)

i can never help loling at the list fetish in this thread


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

You don't have to be all that unlucky to get whacked around with a newspaper.

And thus, Galactus would squish her like a spider.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

don't worry your pretty head about that sunny, it was meant for someone else


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck has realized his massive amounts of wank were too much even for Noir to handle. So he is spreading some of it to Vriska .


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Homestuck has realized his massive amounts of wank were too much even for Noir to handle. So he is spreading some of it to Vriska .



since when were you under the impression that i wasn't trolling cr with the jack wank too


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Platinum's wank is only half that of Homestuck's


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

he passed the other 50% of his wank on to me in one final attempt to spread his hope

to someone

anyone..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Platinum's wank is only half that of Homestuck's



Which is saying something.



Homestuck said:


> he passed the other 50% of his wank on to me in one final attempt to spread his hope
> 
> to someone
> 
> anyone..



I got disciples already if you don't remember .

Maybe next year you will make tryouts kiddo.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

those were just hipsters not disciples


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Hipsters trendwhoring a hipster?

Does not compute


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

UPDATE NEPETA 

OH FUCK GAMZEE TRAPPED THEM BOTH


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

SLICK ISN'T DEAD .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 10, 2011)

x2 ALTERNATE TIMELINE TROLLING

also that fucking gamzee


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

KARKAT YOU RETARD

WHEN HAS TEREZI EVER DONE >:*o*]

NOT TO MENTION THE PURPLE BLOOD


----------



## Gain (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh god is it going to happen....!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

The banner...I have no idea wtf is going on.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Also Gamzee is trolltacular.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The banner...I have no idea wtf is going on.



Alternate timeline slick that died.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

I just realized that Karkat left Sollux alone .

Smh karkat bros before troll hoes.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Also these updates always happen when I do a survival log .


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2011)

Sloppy makeouts over Vriska's corpse


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Karkat is improving at least.

Compare


To his latest reaction at a friend committing murder.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

this is that whole circumstantial simultaneity stuff that scratch was talking about earlier



> Circumstantial simultaneity is a concept more complex than its temporal analogue, and is valuable for examining the properties of paradox space. It is the agent responsible for the major cosmic event which pre-extinction Alternians came to refer to as The Great Undoing. The same concept rules the innumerable lesser events by which this critical moment shall be catalyzed, including the break, my employer's arrival, the detonation of a very powerful bomb, and my own death. It is an abstraction weaving together the fortunes of otherwise perfectly disparate chronologies, such as those bound to a pair of distinct sessions. It's not fully comprehensible to a mortal mind, and the length I will go to explain it to you will not extend beyond this sentence.





instead of seeing a string of chronologically ordered events within one timeline that all lead up to and influence a certain outcome or future, i guess we're going to see a series of events from different timelines that all add up to create a different kind of outcome in an abstract "place" somewhere outside of time

heavy


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

Again, I make the point that this death wasn't as shocking as Eridan's murders.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Geg said:


> Sloppy makeouts over Vriska's corpse


There needs to be a Karkat being happy picture for Geg's face when.

But then...when Karkat smiles, every troll in the universe dies.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 10, 2011)

Gamzee you're such a card. Karkat, you gonna die on yo birthday. I command it.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 10, 2011)

They should use Vriska's corpse as a bed or a loveseat.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 10, 2011)

ahahaha gamzee


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 10, 2011)

Did the Trolls ever remind you of the Mooninites on Aqua Teen Hunger Force.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 10, 2011)

oh god gamzee


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 10, 2011)

ryanqnorth Ryan North
If I ever get into a rap battle with @andrewhussie, I'm going to ask him if he thinks he's a member of the American Standards Association
16 hours ago

ryanqnorth Ryan North
Because his comic's got more characters than ASCII #ohSNAP #iwentthere #rapbattles
16 hours ago


----------



## zenieth (Jun 10, 2011)

truly the greatest of rivals


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Gamzee is the master shipper.

Hearts Boxcars ain't got nothing on him.


----------



## Didi (Jun 10, 2011)

Lol, Gamzee, nice one.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

primary threat: ELIMINATED

otp: CANONIZED

)


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 10, 2011)

No matter what anyone says from now on until Hussie tops this, this is best update in panel in homestuck.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> primary threat: ELIMINATED
> 
> otp: CANONIZED
> 
> )



You'd think as I once did that VRISKA is primary threat. WRONG it was Nepeta her very existence threatened Gamzee's entire ship this is why she had to die.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 10, 2011)

Arishem said:


> They should use Vriska's corpse as a bed or a loveseat.



Karkat's face makes it look like he's thinking. Damn does she want to do it on top of Vriska.




Also I called it Terezi will be sad when she kills Vriska. And now Karkat takes advantage of an emotionally distressed girl. Gamzee's trolling is truly beyond compare.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

IDE/Thry: Vriska comes back and life and saves Terezi and Karkat from Gamzee.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Gamzee won't kill them untill they are 'done'.

Solution: Never stop. 

I have faith in you, Karkat.


Edit: Pretty decent 600th post, Past Self


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Also where's Sollux?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also where's Sollux?



He got zilly'd and then Karkat fled.

OH WAIT GUYS.

The 6/12 flash is just hem making out and groping each other while Gamzee watches.

At the end, Kanaya comes and breaks up the party.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 10, 2011)

RELAX BRO I PROMISE THE 2 OF US ARE GOING TO GET OUT OF HERE TOGETHER, BROS FOR LIFE!

yeah bros for life!

WAIT WHAT'S THIS?
*reads*

Karkat where are you? Bro? Bro?

HELLO friend.
have you "seen" my shipping wall?
I HAVE YOU <3 ARADIA
but she's dead
SO I GUESS YOU HAVE TO DIE FOR IT TO WORK
no hard feelings bro
HONK
honk
HONK!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Gamzee the perverted shipper? I'm 0kay with this


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 10, 2011)

In our hearts we always knew Gamzee was a pervert or is a pervert.

Maybe Karkat thought it since the note was from Terezi and it was written in Gamzee's blood she must have (by some MIRACLE) defeated Gamzee then figured it was safe to leave Sollux alone. That seems like the only reason he would do something so stupid.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 10, 2011)

Not in anyway because he was blinded by lust


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

How many deadly sins dominate YOUR personality?

Gamzee is currently in the lead with, um, all of them.



noobthemusical said:


> it was Nepeta her very existence threatened Gamzee's entire ship this is why she had to die.



In my heart of hearts, I know this to be true.

Gamzee personally and intentionally killed Nepeta<3Karkat.


If this whole murdering rampage was to get these two together...
I will forgive him entirely.
I swear to fucking God...


----------



## shit (Jun 10, 2011)

ahahahaha
the funniest part was him using the word bro
"sloppy makeouts, bro"


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 10, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Not in anyway because he was blinded by lust



I could see that. Y' know with all those early teenage hormones.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Calling someone bro while soliciting make-outs.

Brilliant tactic.



WhoElse said:


> I could see that. Y' know with all those early teenage hormones.



I've been thinking about that.



They've been in the meteor for at least one sweep, unless Karkat's lying to himself.

That makes them, what, 8 sweeps? Mabye Karkat's still 7?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

He used terezi's TYP1NG QU1RK. BR1LL14NT!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

But he also used purple, >:*o*], bro, and alternating lines of capitals.

So pretty much Karkat has reached unparalleled levels of dumbassery.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Gamzee's trolling is truly beyond compare.



well he is the bard of rage

it makes sense

also no one read my post, we're probably still not in the alpha timeline


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> also no one read my post, we're probably still not in the alpha timeline



Lolnope. We've always been in the alpha timeline except for the silly Davesprite thing. 

Unless you're talking about _US_. But that would be scary.



Sunuvmann said:


> But he also used purple, >:*o*], bro, and alternating lines of capitals.
> 
> So pretty much Karkat has reached unparalleled levels of dumbassery.



Remember 'Seer: Ascend'?

::::*o)*


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

gamzee literary subtlety is so fucking meta

YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Lolnope. We've always been in the alpha timeline except for the silly Davesprite thing.



except... you know... no


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> except... you know... no



That was Terezi's brain IN the alpha timeline.

Try again.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That was Terezi's brain IN the alpha timeline.
> 
> Try again.



you try again

read and understand this page 

"It is an abstraction weaving together the fortunes of otherwise perfectly disparate chronologies"

we are going to see a lot of events from different timelines that all have something in common and add up together to contribute to something greater

terezi's mind is just a fancy way of showing them


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you try again
> 
> read and understand this page
> 
> ...



The lexicon "chrono-" does not necessarily mean temporal mechanics.

When I plan ahead in chess, I don't go to the future and then warn my past self.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

in other words you don't understand

 it has nothing to do with time travel


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> in other words you don't understand
> 
> it has nothing to do with time travel



No, that's what I understand and you don't.

Alt. Timeline = Time Travel

There was no time travel. She was just thinking and we looked at her thoughts.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

viewing an alternate timeline is not time travel, time travel is moving from one point to another in the same timeline

what is happening is the same kind of thing aradia was talking about in the dream bubbles.. in one timeline you have the book with honk honk written in it, that's one piece of the puzzle.. in another timeline you have Felt Cal, that's another piece of the puzzle.. and there are various other things and events in other alternate timelines which all play their own part in the great undoing, an event that ties all these alternate timelines together

the green mess in the banner is showing all these circumstances from different timelines connected together in a network, and we are going to view some of these events, these alternate circumstances.. but time itself has absolutely nothing to do with it

you really don't get it so there's no point continuing, but no doubt you'll see that this is what's happening after we view more events


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> viewing an alternate timeline is not time travel, time travel is moving from one point to another in the same timeline
> 
> what is happening is the same kind of thing aradia was talking about in the dream bubbles.. in one timeline you have the book with honk honk written in it, that's one piece of the puzzle.. in another timeline you have Felt Cal, that's another piece of the puzzle.. and there are various other things and events in other alternate timelines which all play their own part in the great undoing, an event that ties all these alternate timelines together
> 
> ...



Don't be dense.

We aren't looking into a hypothetical future, we're looking at a _speculation_ of a hypothetical future. Big difference.

The green "circumstances" are actually neurons. Like a brain.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

you don't understand a single word that i just said

time travel = irrelevant

and any idiot knows it's a brain, as i already said it's just the method of showing the events


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you don't understand a single word that i just said
> 
> time travel = irrelevant
> 
> and any idiot knows it's a brain, as i already said it's just the method of showing the events



you don't understand what i'm saying

you = wrong

Without time travel of some sort, it's not an "alternate timeline".

There is no time travel here.

Ergo: you are wrong. 

This is speculation, simulation, a lot of things.

But not an alternate timeline.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck and Crossbow seem like the same person to me.

So this seems like a schizophrenic argument in Gamzee's head.

One of you should use caps lock and the other lower case.

)


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Homestuck and Crossbow seem like the same person to me.
> 
> So this seems like a schizophrenic argument in Gamzee's head.
> 
> ...



yeah apparently i am everyone

this is nothing new

and crossbow you already know i said time travel had nothing to do with it, you're shit at trolling


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunny.

Sunny, you have to mediate between us.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Do:


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

tl;dr your positions. I cba to read walls of text.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> tl;dr your positions. I cba to read walls of text.



You don't need to read our opinions.
I don't.
Just come in every once in a while and keep us from killing each other.




Homestuck said:


> and crossbow you already know i said time travel had nothing to do with it, you're shit at trolling



For the last time, I KNOW WHAT YOU SAID.

I just think you are dead wrong.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

sunny can you please tell cross that he misspelled "licensed" in his title

also tell him that he is the one who is wrong


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

There I fixed it.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

no you didn't, now you're just flat out lying

i mean.. sunny, tell him he's lying


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes I did it was Liscenced now it's Liscensed.

Oh wait that's still wrong.

Edit: There.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunny, it looks like Homestuck is mad.

You should do something.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

I am not going to auspisticize your black rom


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I am not going to auspisticize your black rom



...Why not?

Is it me?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Frankly, I don't like you guys enough to accept your ashen solicitations.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

in other words he wants one of us in his own auspistice quadrant, having to mediate would mean he can't be one of the mediated

classic case of jealousy


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Pretty sad, really.

He would have been perfect.


...Anyone else interested itt?

I'm not picky.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 10, 2011)

You guys keep your shameful solicitations to yourselves.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> You guys keep your shameful solicitations to yourselves.



...Shut up, Grandma.

I'm my own boss.

You're not even my real grandmother.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> You guys keep your shameful solicitations to yourselves.



I second this motion.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I second this motion.



FINE.

>:[

Let's talk about Sollux. That's fun.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

infinitesmhloop


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

I have smhitude for you all.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Say, guys, how do you think Jade's doing?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 10, 2011)

She's facing down an assassination attempt by CD. 






































She's fucked.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope she is dead.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I hope she is dead.



I hope she's God-Tier.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 10, 2011)

what's a Jade


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> She's facing down an assassination attempt by CD.
> 
> She's fucked.



CD is adventurin' with Wizzardly Vassal and the Bunny on the S.S. Friendship.



Stroev said:


> what's a Feferi



Excellent question.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Excellent question.




*sm)( 

I am glubbing fishappointed in you, Crossbow*​


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *sm)(
> 
> I am glubbing fishappointed in you, Crossbow*​



That is a good picture of Baby!Her Condescesion.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I hope she is dead.



Pipe


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Pipe



Remind me why you guys hate Jade?


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to know too.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 10, 2011)

She is to derpy.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> She is to derpy.



Awful reason. Try harder.


btw, I'm watching a movie about an Australian lady and a Japanese tourist getting stranded in the Outback.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

I dislike her because she is very much a Mary Sue. (Hussie of course doing it ironically but still)

And Hussie took wayyyyy too long on her part during Act 3.

At that time we were like GODDAMMIT, WE DONT CARE ABOUT JADE, GET BACK TO DAVE, JOHN, ROSE AND WV


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 10, 2011)

again, I don't hate Jade, I just like the other kids more than her


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I dislike her because she is very much a Mary Sue. (Hussie of course doing it ironically but still)
> 
> And Hussie took wayyyyy too long on her part during Act 3.
> 
> At that time we were like GODDAMMIT, WE DONT CARE ABOUT JADE, GET BACK TO DAVE, JOHN, ROSE AND WV



Remind me what Mary Sue means.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> again, I don't hate Jade, I just like the other kids more than her



That's okay, I guess. We're cool.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Jade is the least enjoyable kid, FACT.

Now to wait for Homestuck and Shit to show us heathens the error of our ways.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Jade is the least enjoyable kid, FACT.
> 
> Now to wait for Homestuck and Shit to show us heathens the error of our ways.



But she's so adawrable!

Homestuck and I know the TRUE worst kid.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Now to wait for Homestuck and Shit to show us heathens the error of our ways.



I'll be too busy listening to Dead End Game on loop to care


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Guys.

Guys, I just found an MSPA picture.

Not sure if I should post it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

If you need to ask that, the answer is always no.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Remind me what Mary Sue means.
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay, I guess. We're cool.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

If you need to ask that, the answer is always do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 10, 2011)

Crossbow, tell us the secret of the WORST kid. I must know.

XION. I love Jade, but I currently do not have a valid reason for why I like her so much. I repeat, all of the kids are pretty cool, all of them. I'm only picky about the Trolls.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Image spoilered for possible clashing tastes.



Also, worst kid is Rose, but not by much.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 10, 2011)

That is fucking awesome Crossbow I don't see why anyone would complain.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

I was worried there would be people who hate TF2 with a passion.


----------



## Didi (Jun 10, 2011)

Heh, fits so well.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

I considered making it my signature, but I can't let go of SlideTerezi.

Am I allowed to have two images in a sig?


----------



## Didi (Jun 10, 2011)

As long as you don't pass the size limit, of course


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

To be clear, TFSleuth with my current sig under it is within size limits?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

200something + 450ish > 550

So no.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Kanpire!   

Also looks like Snowman


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Update guys.

Snowman .


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> She's facing down an assassination attempt by CD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Kan fed on Sollux too .

What a village two wheel device .


----------



## Pipe (Jun 10, 2011)

lol sollux with feferi's googles,kanaya's new outfit look cool

snowman 

oh and another reason I hate jade, she attacked CD


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh and Sollux is wearing Fef's goggles if you didn't notice.


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2011)

Guys help I can't stop d'awwwwwwwwwwing


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Kan fed on Sollux too .
> 
> What a village two wheel device .


That implies she is ridden.

Kanaya is the rider.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Kanaya<>Sollux

Also, I'm starting to think rainbowism is not bite-transfered.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

At least she is no longer befouling the prince's cape .

Also she regrew her midsection somehow?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


>



Thank you for explaining the joke.
**


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That implies she is ridden.
> 
> Kanaya is the rider.



Kanayaden Rider


----------



## Pipe (Jun 10, 2011)

Well some authors state that being bitten by a vampire doesn't make you a vampire.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Kanaya<>Sollux
> 
> Also, I'm starting to think rainbowism is not bite-transfered.





Platinum said:


> At least she is no longer befouling the prince's cape .
> 
> Also she regrew her midsection somehow?


It looks like the bites heal people.

And drinking blood heals herself.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> It looks like the bites heal people.
> 
> And drinking blood heals herself.



I like to think she gets superpowers if she gets the full spectrum ingested.



You can see them making out on the side.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know about sloppy makeouts. Probably just hugging.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Thank you for explaining the joke.
> **



it was such a creative and witty joke, i felt that maybe some 3 year olds wouldn't get it

**


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I don't know about sloppy makeouts. Probably just hugging.



There's a word for that.

Pessimism.


Edit: You know what'd be funny?

If Jade went through all the gates while we were distracted.

And she has an army of frogs and super-awesome gear and shit.

And she's facing down Echinda.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

She probably isn't even at the Iron Lass PASSWORD frog breeding part yet.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

it's been made pretty obvious that she is the one who gets rid of jack


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Theory: She's up to her ass in tadpoles when Past Tavros mass-manipulates them into a swarm and level-grinds for Jade.



Homestuck said:


> it's been made pretty obvious that she is the one who gets rid of jack



There was a fancomic where she got him fixed.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Gamzee looks so zilly 

And ahhhhhh that was a timeline where Spades got himself killed.

That timeline hopping Snowman


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 10, 2011)

HORRORSTUCK GET

PREPARE YOUR ANUSES


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 10, 2011)

my body is ready


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

But he doesnt have murder mode engaged


----------



## Pipe (Jun 10, 2011)

Fuck yeah Gamzee is back


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Five-way Showdown Activate!

Or should they wait for Equius and Eridan to show up?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

THEY'RE DEAD JIM


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> But he doesnt have murder mode engaged



Explain the eyes, then.



Sunuvmann said:


> THEY'RE DEAD JIM



Not their dream selves.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 10, 2011)

That was fast


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Karkat is about to behold that Zillywhoo.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Karkat is about to behold that Zillywhoo.



Oh that explains a lot.

Well, time to start placing bets.

15 reps says Sollux dies first.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> it was such a creative and witty joke, i felt that maybe some 3 year olds wouldn't get it
> 
> **


**


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Someone made a clever fanart about Wii U before the conference even ended. I think it was a record.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Let me ask you something. On a serious note. Why are you so fucking horrible? Your username is Homestuck. You should be an awesome dude. Instead you're an idiotic whining bitch. I don't get that.
> 
> Such a waste too. You should change your username to something more fitting. Like Negima.



funny, all you ever do in this thread is complain

like, literally, all your posts are basically the same as this one, "wah wah bucket tier, waaaaah stop being terrible".. while i actually contribute something to the thread here or there

come back and advise me on posting when you've actually made at least one post worth looking at, if you already made one and i missed it hey give me a link


----------



## Sylar (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> funny, all you ever do in this thread is complain
> 
> like, literally, all your posts are basically the same as this one, "wah wah bucket tier, waaaaah stop being terrible".. while i actually contribute something to the thread here or there
> 
> come back and advise me on posting when you've actually made at least one post worth looking at, if you already made one and i missed it hey give me a link



All I ever do is complain? Utter bullshit but OK whatever. 

And throwing a turd at a house that's being painted is the equivalent of your 'contributions'.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> All I ever do is complain? Utter bullshit but OK whatever.
> 
> And throwing a turd at a house that's being painted is the equivalent of your 'contributions'.



show me one quality post that you've made bro

lead me by example


----------



## Sylar (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> show me one quality post that you've made bro
> 
> lead me by example





Sylar said:


> Let me ask you something. On a serious note. Why are you so fucking horrible? Your username is Homestuck. You should be an awesome dude. Instead you're an idiotic whining bitch. I don't get that.
> 
> Such a waste too. You should change your username to something more fitting. Like Negima.


.     .                    .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck what is this?

I thought what we had was important.

Special even.


...Well fine then. Be that way.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Homestuck what is this?
> 
> I thought what we had was important.
> 
> ...



He's such a blackrom slut.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> .     .                    .



yeah you can't find one

people like tv can call me a derp cause he answers my questions, dipshits like you who have nothing at all to say only try to follow his lead with the "oh no bucket tier!!" line because you have nothing to post yourself

cubey brought more to this thread than you ever have


----------



## Pipe (Jun 10, 2011)

In some way I miss cubey


----------



## Sylar (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> yeah you can't find one
> 
> people like tv can call me a derp cause he answers my questions, dipshits like you who have nothing at all to say try to follow his lead with the "oh no bucket tier!!" line because you have nothing to post yourself
> 
> cubey brought more to this thread than you ever have



TV is giving like that. It's the Australian in him I suppose.

Me? I just don't give a darn. Never have. I'm not going to explain why you're an idiot. I'm just going to point and laugh. That's enough for me.

And that last part might very well be the funniest thing you've ever posted. So good job for once.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Homestuck what is this?
> 
> I thought what we had was important.
> 
> ...



everyone wants a piece of me cross, we all have to learn to share and get along

except those with nothing to share of course


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> He's such a blackrom slut.


Damn time warps are pissing me off.
I feel so used.

Just... go on with this, Homestuck. I don't care.

And Sylar. Be sure to treat him poorly.

I just want him to be miserable is all.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry but there's no way I'd share a quadrant with that. He's all yours man.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> In some way I miss cubey


Homestuck and Crossbow are Cubey's spawn.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> everyone wants a piece of me cross, we all have to learn to share and get along



Share? Is that what you call it?

Well now you've lost both of us. Hope you're happy.




Pipe said:


> In some way I miss cubey



Don't ever say that, Pipe. Not even as a joke.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

>April 2011

Were you even there for him?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

cubey was a good man

anyone who seriously thinks otherwise is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

he'd take lynch after lynch and barely break a sweat, most people here would just rage quit their life


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

Can't imagine Rainbow Drinker to be too happy to see spidertroll dead on the floor


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> cubey was a good man
> 
> anyone who seriously thinks otherwise is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> he'd take lynch after lynch and barely break a sweat, most people here would just rage quit their life



No, he was a GREAT man. But not good.

Like Hitler.



Banhammer said:


> Can't imagine Rainbow Drinker to be too happy to see spidertroll dead on the floor



She turns her into a rainbow drinker and they have vampire sex.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

No, he was more like hitler's toothbrush moustache.
The terrible that everyone remembers


Also, horsecock


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

This is Homestuck and I, with me being Karkat and John being Homosuck


----------



## Sylar (Jun 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Can't imagine Rainbow Drinker to be too happy to see spidertroll dead on the floor



If she realizes that Gamzee set Vriska and Terezi up to fight, she just might take the chainsaw to Gamzee's crotch this time.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> She just might take the chainsaw to Gamzee's crotch this time.



One would hope but


He has a hammer. You don't fuck with the hammer


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> One would hope but
> 
> 
> He has a hammer. You don't fuck with the hammer


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> This is Homestuck and I, with me being Karkat and John being Homosuck



I had no clue he was such a whore.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I had no clue he was such a whore.


He's been making Black Rom advances on me for a while now 

I've told him that my hate for him is entirely platonic and that he should see an Auspice if he wants to interest me at all, but he continues to pursue me on his own.

It's rather disturbing.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 10, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I had no clue he was such a whore.



Whores have the decency to get paid.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> This is Homestuck and I, with me being Karkat and John being Homosuck



next set acquired


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

.....Jegus.....


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

enough of this talk of whores


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

the update is fresh out, why are we on bucket tier already?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Whores have the decency to get paid.



...What have I done to deserve this?

I joined the forum for speculation and cubey-bashing.

And where do I find myself?


----------



## Pipe (Jun 10, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> the update is fresh out, why are we on bucket tier already?



We are reaching bucket tier faster as every day pass, one day bucket tier talk will be just normal talk.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

The twins are a black hole of depravity.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 10, 2011)

Pipe said:


> We are reaching bucket tier faster as every day pass, one day bucket tier talk will be just normal talk.



The future is now.

...Wait, I didn't count on time zones. The future is actually...

Next week.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Btw, movie's over. The tourist died. Guess how.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 10, 2011)

Bluh Bluh huge bitch.

Wait are Karkat and Terezi hugging right beside Vriska's corpse?

Looks like they decided to make out after all.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 10, 2011)

About to wish you hadn't killed Vriska


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

Fucking hell Homestuck, fuck you and your embedding bullshit rep. 

I need an Auspice or else I might just have to declare this blackrom official


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Fucking hell Homestuck, fuck you and your embedding bullshit rep.
> 
> I need an Auspice or else I might just have to declare this blackrom official



if you can't take it, don't deal it out


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

I didn't embed an application that makes your user CP fucking unusable.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I didn't embed an application that makes your user CP fucking unusable.



you posted a friday autoplay

same thing, same outcome


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

It's called a PUASE BUTON you dumb homo tool! Jegus fuck.

You get pony auto-played next time you toolbag.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> It's called a PUASE BUTON you dumb homo tool! Jegus fuck.
> 
> You get pony auto-played next time you toolbag.



and you'll get even worse shit back 

if you want to be such a douchebag lately then good for you, but i'm better at it


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks like we have a once in a thousand sweeps kismesis building up .


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> and you'll get even worse shit back
> 
> if you want to be such a douchebag lately then good for you, but i'm better at it


I can always ask to be rep sealed


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

it's all fun and games till someone posts rebecca black


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

Kinda judging you a bit Cad. You probably could do better. >_>

Note: Not soliciting, merely observing.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

This thread has all the feelings and emotions, all of them.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> it's all fun and games till someone posts rebecca black


There's also a mute button. I think you'll find it somewhere in the vicinity of your volume control.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

I mean its like trying to blackrom a mosquito. Sure it adequately pisses you off but do you really want to exchange fluids with it?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Do I need to write another survival log already ?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Kinda judging you a bit Cad. You probably could do better. >_>
> 
> Note: Not soliciting, merely observing.


My pride places heavy demands on me.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> There's also a mute button. I think you'll find it somewhere in the vicinity of your volume control.



this shit is funny, you try to piss me off with an autoplay but just end up making yourself rage 

i only laughed when i heard yours


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Do I need to write another survival log already ?



yes                   .


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

It will make another update occur. This will help get these spade filled thoughts out of my head.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

release your ira cadrien


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

You are not worth my ira, nor my time 

Just an offshoot of my irritation.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Day 416: They say when you stare into the bucket, the bucket stares into you. I am starting to believe this statement. Depravity like a virus festers and breeds, destroying all quality in it's path. Updates provide only temporary reprieve from the awful, each time the interval gets shorter and shorter. Is all hope truly lost? Perhaps I must take matters into my own hands if I wish to save the thread....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2011)

This reminds me of this 

CCG: IF I WASN'T SO TERRIFIED, I'D BE  CONSUMED WITH ANGER, AND AS SOON AS I'M DONE COWERING IN A DARK CORNER  HIDING FROM THAT HONKING MURDEROUS TOOL, I'M GOING TO HUNT YOU DOWN AND  FILLET YOU WITH MY SICKLE. 
PCA: wwhoa kar 
PCA: this is nothin if not flatterin but dont you think youre comin on a little strong 
CCG: OH GOD 
CCG: I AM NOT HITTING ON YOU IDIOT, THIS IS HONEST TO GOD PLATONIC ENMITY 
CCG: LIKE IN THE "I REALLY DO WANT YOU TO DIE" KIND OF WAY. 
CCG: I AM NOT INITIATING AN ELABORATE CALIGINOUS WALTZ WITH YOU YOU DESPERATE SHIT.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 10, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> You are not worth my ira, nor my time
> 
> Just an offshoot of my irritation.



y u mad tho


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't make me unleash the hopeocaust upon thee.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 10, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> y u mad tho


----------



## zenieth (Jun 11, 2011)

where are kan's sweet shades?


----------



## Didi (Jun 11, 2011)

HONK                    .


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 11, 2011)

The magic... It's about to happen.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> where are kan's sweet shades?



Sollux ate them.

Dream Equius took them back.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

FINALLY:33

That's it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Sweet new outfit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Btw, its not a new outfit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes YES YES!

I'd say it would be interesting to see who wins  between him and Kanaya, but since Karkat is alone with Gamzee later, he either manages to fight of Kanaya, Terezi, blind Sollux (who probably still can do something (maybe)) and Kidnap Karkat.

OR He just killed everyone else and Karkat is now alone. 
Though maybe he'll think he killed Kanay but didn't account for her Rainbow drinker regeneration.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> fuck yeah, 6 trolls down, 6 trolls alive
> 
> what will gamzee do next



6 alive.

3 perma-dead.

2 could be revived.

And Nepeta lives on in our hearts.



noobthemusical said:


> Yes YES YES!
> 
> I'd say it would be interesting to see who wins  between him and Kanaya, but since Karkat is alone with Gamzee later, he either manages to fight of Kanaya, Terezi, blind Sollux (who probably still can do something (maybe)) and Kidnap Karkat.
> 
> ...



What makes you think Karkat was alone?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Of course assuming that he does start beating everyone to death, or nearly to death. Vriska standing up, going Ancestor mode and defeating him would be awesome, and work as a nice semi-redemption. More awesome is if his seeming last words are

MOTHERFUCKERS!
did you know there's another way to go God tier?
BET YOU FUCKERS DIDN'T!
dead!

Then Gamzee goes got tiger.


Also another nod to the not dead Vriska thing. There was no dead sound when she fell,


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

All are perma dead. 

Their planets were blown up while they were conscious. i.e. while their dreamselves were sleeping. Meaning they weren't exactly able to escape nor defend themselves.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What makes you think Karkat was alone?



Even if the others ain't dead. Karkat is still crying like a little bitch so unless you believe that he is a pussy so massive he is crying on the verge of victory you can assume the fight is going badly.



OH SHIT! 

I just thought what if during the fight they seem to be winning. Kanaya and the rest keep his attention. Karkat manages to get behind Gamzee and tries going for a killer blow maybe even some Fraymotif/special technique. He thinks he has Gamzee. Gamzee notices and dodges, but Karkat's attack still hits something. IT HITS TEREZI, Gamzee pretended to be losing just to get Karkat to stab Terezi. KARKAT JUST STABBED/DECAPITATED(It is a sickle) THE TROLL HE LOVES!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> All are perma dead.
> 
> Their planets were blown up while they were conscious. i.e. while their dreamselves were sleeping. Meaning they weren't exactly able to escape nor defend themselves.



The dreamselves were supposedly in Prospit or Derse. Jack hasn't killed Skaia yet, maybe they are there?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also another nod to the not dead Vriska thing. There was no dead sound when she fell,



Nepeta didn't go 'dead'. And yet Gamzee was just using her severed head as a bongo.



noobthemusical said:


> Even if the others ain't dead. Karkat is still crying like a little bitch so unless you believe that he is a pussy so massive he is crying on the verge of victory you can assume the fight is going badly.
> 
> I just thought what if during the fight they seem to be winning. Kanaya and the rest keep his attention. Karkat manages to get behind Gamzee and tries going for a killer blow maybe even some Fraymotif/special technique. He thinks he has Gamzee. Gamzee notices and dodges, but Karkat's attack still hits something. IT HITS TEREZI, Gamzee pretended to be losing just to get Karkat to stab Terezi. KARKAT JUST STABBED/DECAPITATED(It is a sickle) THE TROLL HE LOVES!



A.) Yeah, basically. Just one glance and he breaks down in fear.

B.) Why would you think such a thing.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Even if the others ain't dead. Karkat is still crying like a little bitch so unless you believe that he is a pussy so massive he is crying on the verge of victory you can assume the fight is going badly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about her being bitten by Kanaya. Also, about Kanaya's bites only having healing properties... Terezi was bitten whilst having no physical injuries, so what would be the point of Kanaya biting her?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Well considering he's scared shitless of psycho Gamzee, him crying could just be from that


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Also there's no blood on the hammer in the Zilly flash so no one had been killed yet.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

He's in front of Terezi and Kanaya (wait she's manlier than him) if he's winning he should at least act brave. His ancestor probably didn't cry till the highbloods killed his entire army.

Edit: Hmm okay Sunny you have a point, still I refuse to believe Karkat is that big a pussy. Maybe they're not dead, but I don't think their winning.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

> Nepeta didn't go 'dead'. And yet Gamzee was just using her severed head as a bongo.



Well considering we didn't see the beating panel it would kinda weird for the dead sounds to happen while she was still alive.


----------



## shit (Jun 11, 2011)

sollux must die
so that gamzee x kanaya can be shipt


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 11, 2011)

If he forgives her for that sparta-licous groin kick.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Clearly the kick is why he likes her


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

shit said:


> sollux must die
> so that gamzee x kanaya can be shipt



Sollux has nothing to do with that impossible pairing.

Here are better reasons:

He's doomed anyway.
He misses Feferi.
It could buy his friends time.
Nobody really likes him anymore.
He's boring without his lisp.




noobthemusical said:


> Clearly the kick is why he likes her



Masochism.

Gamzee is offically worse than Equius.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

And then Hussie proceeds to somehow make us care about Sollux, and when finally even his haters say, okay fine he isn't a waste of space. Gamzee will eat him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2011)

Rose went on a berserk fit of rage two fucking months ago
Hussie, you're doing yourself no favors


----------



## zenieth (Jun 11, 2011)

bucket level
tier pail
sector equius


----------



## Sylar (Jun 11, 2011)

I like Sollux


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow;38878860[B said:
			
		

> ]Sollux has nothing to do with that impossible pairing.
> 
> Here are better reasons:
> 
> ...





And I swear to fuck if you say shut up grandma


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

I just started MSPA a few days ago. That guy has a very unique artstyle. My favorite so far.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_NCV41beCk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Whikch album is that song on btw?


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm more of a person who likes retro cartoon-ish stuff with simple color schemes. Hussie's art style is pretty nice though.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

Volume 5 I think

don't really remember too well


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> And I swear to fuck if you say shut up grandma



Well, I'm right. 

He's got to die first if anyone dies. I've got 15 reps and a baby duck riding on this.

Also, didn't even think of doing that until you suggested it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

>Ballstick getting into MSPA

Looks like we found a new Cubey. 

Also album 1-7, top 10 best songs IMO

1. Descend
2. Sburban Jungle
3. Black Rose/Green Sun
4. Umbral Ultimatum
5. Crystamanthequins
6. At the Price of Oblivion
7. Explore
8. Homestuck
9. Awakening
10. Black

Honorable Mentions:
Nic Cage Song
Maplehoof's Adventure



Rex Duodecim I think is possibly the best song but alas not on one of the 'officially official' albums.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Ballstick getting into MSPA
> 
> Looks like we found a new Cubey.



[sarcasm]So supportive.[/sarcasm]

Sunny, you are the biggest pessimist itt.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

No see, I know him from the Blender.

When he isn't being a nutjob who is into all that conspiracy theory crap, he's being a hardcore jesus freak. And the rest of the time he's full retard.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> No see, I know him from the Blender.
> 
> When he isn't being a nutjob who is into all that conspiracy theory crap, he's being a full on jesus freak. And the rest of the time he's full retard.



Conspiracies _and _Jesus? Interesting.

Also, did not take you for the anti-Christianity sort, Sunny.
Yes I did.
Oh, and your hugs theory made me see a parallel I should have seen a long time ago.

 and .


----------



## Didi (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh fuck no, Ballstick is here? Do not want


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Not true. I've taken my Christianity discussions to the Cafe and needless to say I've happily converted some people.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Pretty sure they were just humoring you.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Pretty sure they were just humoring you.



I doubt that but it still wouldn't effect me if they were


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I doubt that but it still wouldn't effect me if they were



...I like your attidue, kid. That's the kinda spunk that this thread needs, see?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 11, 2011)

what is this

i don't even


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

just roll with it

this isn't bucket tier yet at least

though I don't know what tier this is


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> ...I like your attidue, kid. That's the kinda spunk that this thread needs, see?



One day Sunny will see my positive qualities and love me for them pek


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

Song List (Homestuck Volumes Only)
1. Earthsea Borealis (Vol 7)
2. Umbral Ultimatum (Vol 6)
3. At the Price of Oblivion (Vol 7)
4. Sburban Jungle (Vol 4)
5. Versus (Vol 5)
6. Terezi Owns (Vol 7)
7. Black (Vol 4)
8. Beatdown (Strider Style) (Vol 3)
9. Showtime (Original Mix) (Vol 1)
10. Candles and Clockwork (Vol 5)

Honorable Mention
1. Maplehoof's Adventure (Vol 7)
2. Havoc to be Wrought (Vol 7)
3. Harleboss (Vol 3)

EDIT: Also, person bringing religion to the table? This'll be fun


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Also, person bringing religion to the table? This'll be fun



I still don't know what that's supposed to be...


Hey i know let's all state our religins that's a good idea right?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

I have Friendship listed as my religion on Facebook and I'm not changing it 

And what about has you puzzled Crossbow?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I have Friendship listed as my religion on Facebook and I'm not changing it
> 
> And what about has you puzzled Crossbow?



Well, who is it?

What work is it from?


Also, good religion. That's Cad down, and we already know Shit is a juggalo.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow never read Bleach?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Crossbow never read Bleach?



Read? I thought it was an anime.

I dunno. I'll look into it.

After I'm caught up with RvB.

And Doctor Who.

I did see one episode. Forget which. I remember what happened though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

>On NF
>Never read Bleach

I mean ffs its one of the major subforums


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

Bleach more like Blech


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Bleach more like Blech


Crimson Dragoon more like Crimson Lampoon


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh you Cardien


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Bleach more like Blech



More like bealch amirite? 

Nah, but really, it's pretty good from what I saw. Of course, now I'm spoiled that orange-hair guy dies.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> .


 more like


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

Bleach anime is better than the manga, though that's not saying much

anime at least has some good music and sufficient flashiness to distract you


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh you Cardien



More liek sardine.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 11, 2011)

The new RvB season is going to start this tuesday


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> The new RvB season is going to start this tuesday



More like RGB.

I'm gonna need to catch up quicker.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't read Bleach in a year I think. Whats happening right now? Is it worth catching up to?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I haven't read Bleach in a year I think. Whats happening right now? Is it worth catching up to?



Holy shit, it's still going on?
...More like disciple bollock.
I'm suddenly turned off.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2011)

Never read bleach either

On the account of being crap and me having no intrest in investing myself into something that becomes crap.


Although I did read two issues of it, of some big climatic fight between the spikey haired kid and the androgenous butterfly villain

It was crap.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2011)

Worse that KHR even.


----------



## geG (Jun 11, 2011)

Guys stop trying to make people read Bleach

It is literally the worst thing


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Holy shit, it's still going on?
> ...More like disciple bollock.
> I'm suddenly tured off.



Yup. I'll catch up on Bleach probably sometime tonight.



Banhammer said:


> Never read bleach either
> 
> On the account of being crap and me having no intrest in investing myself into something that becomes crap.
> 
> ...



I was a big bleach fan but then came influx of these filler characters and I lost interest. Kubo killed off a lot of my favorite villains too. I don't even like Aizen.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

Geg said:


> Guys stop trying to make people read Bleach
> 
> It is literally the worst thing



don't worry Geg, we're all saying how shitty it is 

so shitty that the anime had to compensate significantly


----------



## Pipe (Jun 11, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> All the things I don't like are crap and the people who likes the things I don't like are fucking morons. My taste>>>>>>yours.





Banhammer said:


> All the things I don't like are crap and the people who likes the things I don't like are fucking morons. My taste>>>>>>yours.





Geg said:


> All the things I don't like are crap and the people who likes the things I don't like are fucking morons. My taste>>>>>>yours.



This is how I read your posts.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> This is how I read your posts.



that

that is amazingly accurate

your read me like a book


----------



## geG (Jun 11, 2011)

>He thinks Bleach has anything to do with taste

Sorry, Bleach is objectively bad.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Reading Bleach has everything to do with force of habit.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

Deicide was just plain fucking awful

it really is objectively bad, like Shadow the Hedgehog


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Deicide was just plain fucking awful
> 
> it really is objectively bad, like Shadow the Hedgehog



More like Not-As-Bad-As-People-Say the Still-Pretty-Bad-hog.

Am I right?


----------



## Pipe (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't want to make turn this thread into a shitstorm, so random link

[YOUTUBE]uiPkkCO-7ok[/YOUTUBE]

From now on this is Terezi's voice for me


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Reading Bleach has everything to do with force of habit.



Just about this. I would stop reading Naruto but its become a routine to read it every Thursday/Friday.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

How do you expect anyone to watch a video titled such?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> This is how I read your posts.



DA TRUTH GETS NEGGED


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I don't want to make turn this thread into a shitstorm, so random link
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uiPkkCO-7ok[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> From now on this is Terezi's voice for me


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Was that song from something? Because i haven't heard it before this.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

Here to save the day from terribleness it's image manip man!



*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## brolmes (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> When he isn't being a nutjob who is into all that conspiracy theory crap, he's being a hardcore jesus freak. And the rest of the time he's full retard.


stop crying

an insane religious screwball is just what we need to add a bit of colour to the genetic slurry



Sylar said:


> I like Sollux


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Well he is the Blender's Cubey. Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm going to leave some child neglect stuff here. Don't mind me.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Who is Cubey and why do you keep comparing me to him?


----------



## Pipe (Jun 11, 2011)

Cubey was our Tavros.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 11, 2011)

Dat signature.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Cubey was our Tavros.



Mentally handicap?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Get to Act 5 and you'll see.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Get to Act 5 and you'll see.



He's been, I think.

Thing is, Cubey also had Equius qualities.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 11, 2011)

it was asked in the mafia fc a while ago and it turned out that no one even knew or remembered why it was that they disliked cubey

they realised that hating him was just a mindless fad with no reasoning behind it at all, and eventually completely stopped day-1ing him in mafias

if disciple is one of those conspiracy nuts and really does become the new cubey he's probably going to spend a lot of his time here calling people brainwashed "sheep" 

it should be interesting


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Mentally handicap?



Dominated by our Vriska


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

From what I heard, Cubey was more or less run out of the OBD for being a moron.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Funny enough, Zenieth reminds me more of Vriska than Kanaya.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

Great, now we're comparing Thread members to canon trolls


----------



## Pipe (Jun 11, 2011)

Better than bucket tier talk


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Worse that KHR even.



What are you crazy ? KHR is literally the worst manga ever , there is nothing redeemable about it. At least bleach has tits


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Someone link me to this Cubey...


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What are you crazy ? KHR is literally the worst manga ever , there is nothing redeemable about it. At least bleach has tits



And now my interest has returned.

Sorry, Doctor Who, you're priority just got KNOCKED. DOWN.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> From what I heard, Cubey was more or less run out of the OBD for being a moron.



he proved a few times that he was actually pretty smart. now and then he'd just pull a bunch of knowledge out of his ass and school someone beyond repair, just out of nowhere, then go back to just being cubey

the hate seems more like the kind of thing where one person calls him a moron for something so a bunch of others just jump on board to try and fit in or feel cool, because they can't manage it the normal way


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Deicide was just plain fucking awful
> 
> it really is objectively bad, like *Shadow the Hedgehog*


*
*

I know this is gonna further you guys thinking I have bad taste, but I think Shadow is the 3rd best Sonic char


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> he proved a few times that he was actually pretty smart. now and then he'd just pull a bunch of knowledge out of his ass and school someone beyond repair, just out of nowhere, then go back to just being cubey
> 
> the hate seems more like the kind of thing where one person calls him a moron for something so a bunch of others just jump on board to try and fit in or feel cool, because they can't manage it the normal way



Homestuck<3Cubey


----------



## brolmes (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Homestuck<3Cubey



i tried to make a cubey fc once

the mods told me they would discuss it

it never came to fruition


----------



## Zaru (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't read more than 10% of homestuck and I certainly don't get a lot of the story by looking at the comic at random times, but I gotta say the whole "over-story embedded into the layout of the website" thing the author pulled recently is mighty amazing and creative.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Andy! Do catch up so you can discuss it with Geg and I


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I haven't read more than 10% of homestuck and I certainly don't get a lot of the story by looking at the comic at random times, but I gotta say the whole "over-story embedded into the layout of the website" thing the author pulled recently is mighty amazing and creative.



I know what you mean I was confused for the first 50 panels. Everything was so random.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 11, 2011)

Homestuck: kids and fun


----------



## brolmes (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I know what you mean I was confused for the first 50 panels. Everything was so random.



the "randomness" doesn't seem so random if you read problem sleuth first

a lot of the early parts of the story are inside jokes and references, and aren't actually random at all


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i tried to make a cubey fc once
> 
> the mods told me they would discuss it
> 
> it never came to fruition



Oh how sweet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 11, 2011)

Zaru I question how you know that exists when you've barely begun, but then I suppose you're all over the place with parts you've read.

If you want to hop out of order do all the Intermission, that's the best hook for MSPA.

Also jesus christ why is this thread so awful lately.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

must have been because I mentioned Shadow the Hedgehog


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

I for one blame Crossbow and Homosuck.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 11, 2011)

Pie makes everything better because it is the ultimate truth.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 11, 2011)

i blame the little autistic pussies who cry every time a bucket is mentioned

all it does is encourage the mentioning of more buckets 

a thread full of whiney babies hardly encourages stuff like decent edits


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I for one blame Crossbow and Homosuck.



It isn't my fault. I was just easily influenced. I've changed now.

Alo, that pie looks awful.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> autistic pussies


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 11, 2011)

I blame the Vriska fans.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Jun 11, 2011)

I miss Sealab 2021


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> the "randomness" doesn't seem so random if you read problem sleuth first
> 
> a lot of the early parts of the story are inside jokes and references, and aren't actually random at all



How long is Problem Sleuth? I heard it was very long.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Its significantly shorter than Homestuck.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 11, 2011)

Pipe said:


> I miss Sealab 2021



it's a shame the actor who played murphy died so early in the series


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

> Guys it is the FORMSPRING QUESTION OF THE DAY! Maybe I will only answer these vapid questions for a while, leaving you all to wonder how many penises trolls have. *
> 
> 
> * (the answer is two. one hate dick and one love dick. you're welcome, internet, for all the terrible art that joke answer will be responsible for.)


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## geG (Jun 11, 2011)

Hussie why would you say that

The internet can not be trusted with information like that


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Well, who is it?
> 
> What work is it from?





Sunuvmann said:


> Crossbow never read Bleach?



What sunny said


----------



## Pipe (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh gog Hussie


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Its significantly shorter than Homestuck.



I'll give it a look. I actually remember reading Problem Sleuth before Homestuck but that was long ago.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-



Eh, kind of excpected. Females are what erveyboby is speculating about.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think they have one reptile-like cloaca.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

Gog damn it Hussie, this is worse than the one headcanon I saw about Sollux and Nepeta. FAR WORSE.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What sunny said



Don't berate me for not reading all the animes.



Cadrien said:


> Gog damn it Hussie, this is worse than the one headcanon I saw about Sollux and Nepeta. FAR WORSE.



Not gonna ask not gonna ask.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2011)

Wait. This begs the question


How many dicks do the Female Trolls have?

You know since they slurry into a pail and are all bisexuals rather than having actual penetration.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 11, 2011)

One for love and one for hate?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> How many dicks do the Female Trolls have?
> 
> You know since they slurry into a pail and are all bisexuals rather than having actual penetration.



NO NO NO.

They ejaculate out of their cloacas. Don't be gross.


Also, I like how we are simultaneously bucket teir and relevent disscussion.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

At least this time it's Hussie caused.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

.

BTW. check your CP Crossbow


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> .
> 
> BTW. check your CP Crossbow



Thanks. Thanks for that, Sardine.

You've stretched my cp and now I can't scroll down.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

You are quite welcome Crossbow 

I saved you the trouble and hassle of being curious about it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmm One of you give it to me.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> .
> 
> BTW. check your CP Crossbow





Crossbow said:


> Thanks. Thanks for that, sardine.





Cadrien said:


> You are quite welcome Crossbow
> 
> I saved you the trouble and hassle of being curious about it.



I'm guessing Homestuck porn?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I'm guessing Homestuck porn?



Not even. Just being gross. No erotic value.

I'd pm it to you if it meant i could get rid of it.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

My exact words to TV last night when I came across it were as thus



> 3:06:17 AM Cadrien: ...just saw....whywouldyou.jpg
> 3:06:25 AM Cadrien: it's not even bad
> 3:06:29 AM Cadrien: it's just..
> 3:06:31 AM Cadrien: why?
> ...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Not even. Just being gross. No erotic value.
> 
> I'd pm it to you if it meant i could get rid of it.



Don't want


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Don't want


A wise choice imo


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Also 
>Page 366 Terrible Manga discussion
>Time for Shameless plugs.

Guys Read Shin Angyo Onshi
Or Vagabond
Or Vinland Saga
OR ALL OF THEM


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Don't want



I made that choice.

Look where it got me.



Though now i am curious.

Are they side by side or one above the other?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I made that choice.
> 
> Look where it got me.


The difference though was that you could appreciate more than he would


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> The difference though was that you could appreciate more than he would



Bullshit. I have zero appreciation for this. 

I can't go to my own control panel. I have to F5camp the page.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> he proved a few times that he was actually pretty smart. now and then he'd just pull a bunch of knowledge out of his ass and school someone beyond repair, just out of nowhere, then go back to just being cubey
> 
> the hate seems more like the kind of thing where one person calls him a moron for something so a bunch of others just jump on board to try and fit in or feel cool, because they can't manage it the normal way



I never disliked him. He was just their and occasionally rather terrible, but other than trolls I never felt the need to antagonize another poster.



Disciple Bellic said:


> Someone link me to this Cubey...




Also for both of you here's possibly the most terrible post I could find on short notice.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> the "randomness" doesn't seem so random if you read problem sleuth first
> 
> a lot of the early parts of the story are inside jokes and references, and aren't actually random at all



Adding to this there was far more fan input back then.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Bullshit. I have zero appreciation for this.
> 
> I can't go to my own control panel. I have to F5camp the page.


A) there's a thing called adblock
B) My entire CP is fucked up because of Homosuck's embed'd piece of crap javascript thing. I can't access anything on it right now until it gets pushed out. ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmm you guys should just rep each other with that Explosm comic that's a few thousand pix wide.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Bullshit. I have zero appreciation for this.
> 
> I can't go to my own control panel. I have to F5camp the page.



Do you use firefox? Use adblock.



noobthemusical said:


> Also for both of you here's possibly the most terrible post I could find on short notice.



Oh, now I remember him. Never knew he was a "bad" poster.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Post #18,000 GET


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

He wasn't really that bad. He just did terrible things from time to time. Then decided to make being terrible his persona. It's still debatable about how much of it was acting...

But I'd like to think that post was him being honest.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> Do you use firefox? Use adblock.





Cadrien said:


> A) there's a thing called adblock
> B) My entire CP is fucked up because of Homosuck's embed'd piece of crap javascript thing. I can't access anything on it right now until it gets pushed out. ?



Hold on, let me try.

Odd, there's no setting for censoring sordid images.

Is my version outdated or something?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also
> >Page 366 Terrible Manga discussion
> >Time for Shameless plugs.
> 
> ...



You didn't recommend Air Gear noob ? SMH


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

Air Gear isn't exactly a good manga.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> He wasn't really that bad. He just did terrible things from time to time. Then decided to make being terrible his persona. It's still debatable about how much of it was acting...
> 
> But I'd like to think that post was him being honest.



Sounds a lot like me with the blender


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Air Gear isn't exactly a good manga.



Sunny just... agh... just stop talking . Someone who hasn't read a single part of Jojo has no right to talk about manga 

And Air Gear is fucking amazing


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Though now i am curious.
> 
> Are they side by side or one above the other?



Still better conversation than manga-fagging.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 11, 2011)

Obama takes over a teenage girls body. AIR GEAR!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Hold on, let me try.
> 
> Odd, there's no setting for censoring sordid images.
> 
> Is my version outdated or something?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Obama takes over a teenage girls body. AIR GEAR!



What what wait what?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Sunny just... agh... just stop talking . Someone who hasn't read a single part of Jojo has no right to talk about manga
> 
> And Air Gear is fucking amazing


I read up to when Dio met up with Jack the Ripper.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Still better conversation than mangafagging.





@ Sylar yeah I can't defend that one


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I read up to when Dio met up with Jack the Ripper.



Just skip to part three and if you like that go to the other parts. Part 2 is the best until you get to Part 4 which I've taken a break from because of the wonderful DUWANG


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I read up to when Dio met up with Jack the Ripper.



Jesus Christ, this is the best thing I've ever heard.

Bleach can fuck off. I'm reading this shit next.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

and that's Part 1, the _weakest_ of the parts

it only gets more magical from there 

Jack the Ripper there is a zombie that makes his entrance by coming out of a stump that used to be a horse's head, btw


----------



## Sylar (Jun 11, 2011)

JJBA is the only manga that can get away with HARDCORE BATTLES TO THE DEATH involving rock-paper-scissors and a game of catch and have them be awesome.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Jesus Christ, this is the best thing I've ever heard.
> 
> Bleach can fuck off. I'm reading this shit next.



I can honestly say everyone on this forum who has read it likes it. I'm 99 percent sure that this is a fact.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Jack the Ripper there is a zombie that makes his entrance by coming out of a stump that used to be a horse's head, btw



Well that should go without saying.

Also, which filter block this horrible image?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Sylar said:


> JJBA is the only manga that can get away with HARDCORE BATTLES TO THE DEATH involving rock-paper-scissors and a game of catch and have them be awesome.


*
COUGH*HXH*COUGH*


----------



## Sylar (Jun 11, 2011)

The rock-paper-scissors game involves the loser, who happens to be a little kid, throwing himself into traffic. HxH can't compare to that.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *
> COUGH*HXH*COUGH*



*Spoiler*: __ 








Hiatus...hiatus everywhere


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh! Oh! Oh!

Jack the Ripper is a woman, right?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

Sylar said:


> JJBA is the only manga that can get away with HARDCORE BATTLES TO THE DEATH involving rock-paper-scissors and a game of catch and have them be awesome.



it's almost too amazing


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Sunny just... agh... just stop talking . Someone who hasn't read a single part of Jojo has no right to talk about manga
> 
> And Air Gear is fucking amazing



You loving the Tits brah?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The rock-paper-scissors game involves the loser, who happens to be a little kid, throwing himself into traffic. HxH can't compare to that.



I'm only at part 4 

Also notice that the two best Joestars (from what I've seen) are direct relatives


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You loving the Tits brah?



Dear God I can't go any longer WITHOUT reading this.

Link now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You loving the Tits brah?



Tits and Tricks


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Tits and Tricks



Stop taunting me.

Also, someone answer one of my four questions.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it's almost too amazing



It can even make a mans battle against a plant possessed by a cat spirit epic beyond belief.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh!Great's fan service surpasses that of Fairy Tails

Link so you can read, if you feel it's dragging just ask me or Noob and we'll give you a good place to skip to.

3


----------



## Sylar (Jun 11, 2011)

The girl is Obama. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

So Cross your manga too do list

1.Jojo
2.Air Gear
3.Bleach (till Vizards show up in the war arc that's a good place to drop since it REALLY declined for me at that point.)


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

No but KT honestly AG is one of those manga that only gets good when we stop focusing on the stuff the author thinks is important, Main character = Shit, Big Bad = Terrible, Obama taking over a girls body = not to sure. Side characters who are mostly dead = good.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The girl is Obama. Just throwing that out there.



Didn't care in Murumasa.

Don't care here.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The girl is Obama. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

read Houshin Engi you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

read it for Chou Koumei if nothing else


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So Cross your manga too do list
> 
> 1.Jojo
> 2.Air Gear
> 3.Bleach (till Vizards show up in the war arc that's a good place to drop since it REALLY declined for me at that point.)



What is this..."Jojo"? I've never heard of it.


Anyway, I still need the proper filter and Jack the Ripper's gender.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> No but KT honestly AG is one of those manga that only gets good when we stop focusing on the stuff the author thinks is important,* Main character = Shit*,* Big Bad = Terrible,* Obama taking over a girls body = not to sure. Side characters who are mostly dead = good.



Ikki is an asshole sure but he's better than most shonen heroes. How many protags are as entertaining as Ikki manga wise atleast ? 

You just called Sora terrible idk what to say.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Tits and Tricks



You know I'm gonna be honest when I made that post I thought you were Zenith saying that Ironically or in a fit of boobies blindness. Damn you and your Kanaya set.

Though there are far worse manga.


Really Cross if you want to read quality.

JJBA - Possibly best manga ever

Vagabond - Seriously there are many people who call this the perfect manga.

Shin Angyo Onshi - Bro this shit is intense, I mean really a good way to put it is the main villain probably has a power difference against the good guys as big as one would assume LE has over the kids.

Vinland Saga - PUTS HAIR ON YOUR CHEST. THERE IS A NAME FOR TERRIBLE PEOPLE WHO DON'T LIKE IT! THEY ARE CALLED THOSE WHO NEED TO BE PUNCHED LIKE A HORSE.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

I find that mangas that need fanservice are generally pretty poor quality.

Its ones who use it to add an element of realism that I can appreciate. Like say Berserk or Gantz.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

How can guys speak of great mangas and not have Berserk in the discussion. I am disappointed 



Sunuvmann said:


> I find that mangas that need fanservice are generally pretty poor quality.
> 
> Its ones who use it to add an element of realism that I can appreciate. Like say Berserk or Gantz.



Sunny has the right idea. Although, GantZ has been going downhill lately.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Ikki is an asshole sure but he's better than most shonen heroes. How many protags are as entertaining as Ikki manga wise atleast ?
> 
> You just called Sora terrible idk what to say.



Ikki's an Ass and the wings metaphor is so terrible. 

Sora is just generically bad he hasn't been shown a deeper villain side yet. At this point I like Nike more than him.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 11, 2011)

Lucius Artorius Castus


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I find that mangas that need fanservice are generally pretty poor quality.
> 
> Its ones who use it to add an element of realism that I can appreciate. Like say Berserk or Gantz.



I read manga to be entertained , Air Gear delivers it's really original and action packed,  I like that. The only REAL complaint I have is the whole body switch thing  why OG why ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Really Cross if you want to read quality.



Let me stop you right there.

Quality mangas can suck a bag of dicks.

I want wacky antics. I want Mussolini and Louis Pasteur to swordfight in outer space. I want adventure and comedy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Ikki's an Ass and the wings metaphor is so terrible.
> 
> Sora is just generically bad he hasn't been shown a deeper villain side yet. At this point I like Nike more than him.



O yeah your right Nike is better, but the whole betraying Ikki thing was like in my top 5 moments in manga. I mean it really came out of nowhere and the way he went about it was cold hearted. I think once Sora gets more screen time you'll like him better, I like how he kinda uses people without remorse. The guy uses his own brother as a weapon, I doubt Sora will care when Kazu kills Nike.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Let me stop you right there.
> 
> Quality mangas can suck a bag of dicks.
> 
> I want wacky antics. I want Mussolini and Louis Pasteur to swordfight in outer space. I want adventure and comedy.



Eyeshield 21 is that kind of manga.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Let me stop you right there.
> 
> Quality mangas can suck a bag of dicks.
> 
> I want wacky antics. I want Mussolini and Louis Pasteur to swordfight in outer space. I want adventure and comedy.



Read Air Gear this fucking instant


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Anyway, I still need the proper filter and Jack the Ripper's gender.



He's a dude in Jojo's Bizarre adventure or JJBA in acronym.
Hell did you know Guile was based of a Nazi from this manga?

Also you can see a woman become a vampire and eat her babies face!



Also most importantly the author is of JJBA is immortal and hasn't aged in years.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Let me stop you right there.
> 
> Quality mangas can suck a bag of dicks.
> 
> I want wacky antics. I want Mussolini and Louis Pasteur to swordfight in outer space. I want adventure and comedy.



I can see why you like MSPA now


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> He's a dude in Jojo's Bizarre adventure or JJBA in acronym.
> Hell did you know Guile was based of a Nazi from this manga?
> 
> Also you can see a woman become a vampire and eat her babies face!
> ...



It's a shame since Oda looks like a piece of shit these days


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> He's a dude in Jojo's Bizarre adventure or JJBA in acronym.
> 
> Hell did you know Guile was based of a Nazi from this manga?
> 
> ...



A.) That's a shame. 

B.) Who is Guile?

C.) I'm not a Twilight fan, thanks for asking.

D.) Didn't ask this why are you telling me.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Let me stop you right there.
> 
> Quality mangas can suck a bag of dicks.
> 
> I want wacky antics. I want Mussolini and Louis Pasteur to swordfight in outer space. I want adventure and comedy.



You wanna see man fight a fucking plant? You wanna see a dude turn a guy into a toilet? You wanna see a dude punch through a person to hit another guy and heal the person he punched through near instantly? Do you wanna see cyborg Nazi's? read JJBA


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple Bellic said:


> I can see why you like MSPA now



Implying mspa isn't quality as well.

 .


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbows post

>Who is Guile?
>Not knowing street fighter.
>Implying all vampires are like Twilight

SMH SMH


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You wanna see man fight a fucking plant?



Little Shop of Horrors was okay



noobthemusical said:


> You wanna see a dude turn a guy into a toilet?



Fairly Odd Parents was good too. Sorta jumped the shark with the baby.



noobthemusical said:


> You wanna see a dude punch through a person to hit another guy and heal the person he punched through near instantly?



Super Smash Bros is fun. I heard they're making the fourth.



noobthemusical said:


> Do you wanna see cyborg Nazi's?



HELL YEAH I DO!



noobthemusical said:


> read JJBA



...I'll get around to it.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

smh times infinity


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Crossbows post
> 
> >Who is Guile?
> >Not knowing street fighter.
> ...



Implying normal vampires eat baby faces.

SMH.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

I guess me getting on SSF4 has made parents keep their children away from Street Fighter.  This is the conclusion I've came up with no one can tell me otherwise.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> smh times infinity



**


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

I was under the impression nobody actually played Street Fighter after the nineties and we all just decided to keep talking about it.


Also, I'm still locked out of my own house. What filter do I select?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Implying normal vampires eat baby faces.
> 
> SMH.



Still didn't explain you not knowing who guile is. If I knew how to autoplay I'd post his theme in the thread.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I was under the impression nobody actually played Street Fighter after the nineties and we all just decided to keep talking about it.





Cross your somehow you have the trolling abilities of Sunny and Homestuck combined.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

We are so wildly of topic. After finishing this page lets pretend it never happened.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> We are so wildly of topic. After finishing this page lets pretend it never happened.



I'm sure the 6/12 update shall be so grand it will forever end bucket talk/off topic talk. Honestly I think we might get a game.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cross your somehow you have the trolling abilities of Sunny and Homestuck combined.



I try, I try.


But really, what filter, guys?

Edit: Oh jeez, tomorrow is 6/12.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cross your somehow you have the trolling abilities of Sunny and Homestuck combined.


It's in his name KT, he crosses things. Like lines. And terrible people.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 11, 2011)

While we are still horribly off topic enjoy the best yet shortest Abridged series ever.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVGBo5X8wvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Unlike them, I'm not actually terrible. I'm just faking it to make a point.

Edit: JJBATAS.

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure... Temple of Swords?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

I never said you were terrible though, just that you mixed their terribleness in a bizarre slurry of weirdness and vileness.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Unlike them, I'm not actually terrible. I'm just faking it to make a point.



I'll probably regret asking but what's the point ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I never said you were terrible though, just that you mixed their terribleness in a bizarre slurry of weirdness and vileness.



...Thank you?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 11, 2011)

**


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I never said you were terrible though, just that you mixed their terribleness in a bizarre slurry of Sand and Fagotry.



fixed for accuracy


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'll probably regret asking but what's the point ?



The point is that past generations got by without playing Street Fighter. 

I should be allowed to just understand basic references but not anything more without being burned at the stake.

Edit: 700 post, huzzah!



Crimson Dragoon said:


> **



Shut up, Grandma.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 11, 2011)

O hey Fang, didn't see you there.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Shut up, Grandma.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 11, 2011)

Ignoring.



KizaruTachio said:


> I'm sure the 6/12 update shall be so grand it will forever end bucket talk/off topic talk. Honestly I think we might get a game.



I'm expecting hoping for a Final Fantasy style battle against Gamzee.


Also, my Flierfox is censoring your dumb hairclip faces but not the thing I want.

What filter should I be using?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 11, 2011)

You should be using the right click on the image and select "block element" filter.


----------



## Anasazi (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guize.  Let's talk more about buckets.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 12, 2011)

Wait not yet, save that for later.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Pipe (Jun 12, 2011)

Lion King Stuck


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 12, 2011)

It seems today is 6/12.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 12, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> oh hey a discussion about my favorite mangas
> 
> read AG, JJBA, and OP
> 
> thats all you need



This guy, I like this guy.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> You should be using the right click on the image and select "block element" filter.



Okay, that worked. Thanks.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 12, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Lion King Stuck



Lol, what. Wait... Holy murderous clowns.

GAMZEE.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Lol, what. Wait... Holy murderous clowns.
> 
> GAMZEE.



Lion King IV: Revenge of Ed




> Karkat is Zazu.
> 
> I've never hated my self more.



lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

Zaru isn't angry enough.

Edit: Oh Zazu, lion king lol.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol, Crossbow.

Zazu is either Kanaya (I'm sorry) or Karkat.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 12, 2011)

So place bets is it Sloppy make-out of love or Dry Hug of Friendship?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

Loving embrace of OH GOD I WAS SO WORRIED/SCARED/SHITTING MY PANTS


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

I just hope whatever we get is better than the rhyme for Head Hat


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Lol, Crossbow.
> 
> Zazu is either Kanaya (I'm sorry) or Karkat.



*Spoiler*: __ 








I was quoting the author.

Also, 5 reps says hug that develops into sloppy make-out.


Edit: Pretty lonely. Guess everyone's pagecamping.


Edit2: I'm reading Air Gear and I have to ask: Which way is it read?

I assume right to left first then top to bottom.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

So gaiz, who else thinks 6/12 won't actually come until 6/13


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Edit2: I'm reading Air Gear and I have to ask: Which way is it read?
> 
> I assume right to left first then top to bottom.



Right to left is correct.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Right to left is correct.



Top row to bottom row or vice versa?




Sunuvmann said:


> So gaiz, who else thinks 6/12 won't actually come until 6/13



Pessimist.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

It'll come 6/14 and everyone will be dead.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 12, 2011)

Did Hussie do something for the last 6/12?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 12, 2011)

Top to bottom like a normal comic


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 12, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Did Hussie do something for the last 6/12?



Alterniabound I believe, though I was still catching up to it HS at the time.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

Last 6/12 was when Hivebent started.

10/25 was Alterniabound (413+612)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

One Year Ago


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

I've decided to reread Homestuck lol

Hopefully there's an update by the time I get there


----------



## Pipe (Jun 12, 2011)

So hivebent started the last 6/12 I don't think we'll get something big.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Top to bottom like a normal comic



Figured. I just assumed it made no sense because I read it wrong.

I get the general idea, though.

Edit: Must learn to kick people while holding ramen.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone here played the masterpiece known as Earthbound?

[YOUTUBE]qQYSPtfirLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Anyone here played the masterpiece known as Earthbound?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qQYSPtfirLM[/YOUTUBE]



My friend played it while i played Mother 3.

Earthbound is pretty good. Mother 3 is better.

[YOUTUBE]Be6kwmDvr0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Last 6/12 was when Hivebent started.


Yeah but it was Twelve trolls who were all six (troll) years old.
Most trolls are dead now


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> My friend played it while i played Mother 3.
> 
> Earthbound is pretty good. Mother 3 is better.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Be6kwmDvr0I[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah, Mother 3 is one of the best games I've ever played.

Thank goodness for that fan translation.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

Aradia
Sollux
Karkat
Terezi
Kanaya
Gamzee

still live

6/12 trolls.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Yeah, Mother 3 is one of the best games I've ever played.
> 
> Thank goodness for that fan translation.






Also, still expecting Filial Fantasy VI battle game or something.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 12, 2011)

Speaking of Mother 3. I need to put that on my psp. That and Earthbound.

Mmmmmm, Giygas.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

/Still in Act 1

Oh classic Strider, how I have missed your witty antics.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2011)

Now I'm going through the Mother 3 soundtrack selecting which ones to put on my playlist WHILE reading Air Gear AND update camping.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

Rose getting the bunny foreshadowed:

TT: I've heard tales of this wretched creature often. Its Homeric legend is practically ensconced in the fold of my personal mythology by now.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2011)

Ironic considering Jon's denizen


----------



## brolmes (Jun 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Eh, kind of excpected. Females are what erveyboby is speculating about.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



they probably have dicks too unfortunately

there is no biological reason for them to have any kind of vaginal cavity when they eject material into a bucket

sorry guys i don't want to think about this one either but hussie brought up the subject 



Cadrien said:


> A) there's a thing called adblock
> B) My entire CP is fucked up because of Homosuck's embed'd piece of crap javascript thing. I can't access anything on it right now until it gets pushed out. ?



hahahaha

i didn't actually do that though

just get a better browser or something


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> they probably have dicks too unfortunately
> 
> there is no biological reason for them to have any kind of vaginal cavity when they eject material into a bucket
> 
> sorry guys i don't want to think about this one either but hussie brought up the subject



But think: what would differentiate males from females?

In any species, the concept of gender roles must sprout from a discrepancy of naughty bits.

I think it's like normal sex, but they pull out and ejaculate simultaneously. 

...Let's stop talking about this.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 12, 2011)

i think the existence of gender is just a plot hole

he probably hadn't thought of their reproductive process at the time he created the characters


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

The excretions obviously come from their horns.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i think the existence of gender is just a plot hole
> 
> he probably hadn't thought of their reproductive process at the time he created the characters



Salmon.

Female salmon spew out eggs and the males fertilize them externally.

I suspect trolls are similar.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Salmon.
> 
> Female salmon spew out eggs and the males fertilize them externally.
> 
> I suspect trolls are similar.



Female sits on pail and pees genetic material
Male aims respective penis, depending on the situation and fertilizes them
Also, lol, trolls are insectoids not fish


----------



## brolmes (Jun 12, 2011)

i don't think they could do that, a troll would need to be standing right beside every person in each of his quadrants when the imperial drone came with his buckets, and would have to fuck each of them in turn, over the buckets

it just doesn't seem workable

it seems more like the drone just comes and gets them to jerk it in the pail, when they're alone


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2011)

except for all the fish trolls


----------



## brolmes (Jun 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> except for all the fish trolls



oh yeah, wow, how does that even work

we saw the trouble that they were having while trying to drink soda etc, how are they going to put fluids in a bucket?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> A) there's a thing called adblock
> B) My entire CP is fucked up because of Homosuck's embed'd piece of crap javascript thing. I can't access anything on it right now until it gets pushed out. ?



put homestuck on ignore for now. his rep disapears


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Female sits on pail and pees genetic material
> Male aims respective penis, depending on the situation and fertilizes them
> Also, lol, trolls are insectoids not fish


There is no tier for this conversation.

It is so far below bucket tier.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> There is no tier for this conversation.
> 
> It is so far below bucket tier.



Not an OBD'er I see :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh right. You guys loooooooooooove logistics.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2011)

Banhammer Science

We do what we must, because we can:33


----------



## brolmes (Jun 12, 2011)

i don't understand why people cry so much about bucket tier convos

it's like babysitting 5 year old girls here

i'm seriously doubting sunny's claim to have ever set foot inside a bar



Banhammer said:


> put homestuck on ignore for now. his rep disapears



i never even thought about doing that for cadrien's friday autoplay

this is brilliant


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 12, 2011)

because between discussing the fecal like matting habits of the trolls and slicing meteors in half with your katana, I supose one can look like a real let down in comparrisson


----------



## brolmes (Jun 12, 2011)

as if Bro wouldn't be the most terrible poster in this thread


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

When fedorafreak is first mentioned.

He appears to have been near John's house.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 12, 2011)

john's meteor destroyed his whole neighbourhood though didn't it?

the kids weren't the only sburb players, it was probably someone else's house


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

Well not exactly neighbor, he could have been a bit of a distance. Still same area.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

UPDATE

Lol, smoking Tavros' blood


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

> AG: Nothing too glorious a8out the way you just died, I 8et.
> AG: Let me guess, even after all my lessons, you allowed yourself to get sucker sta88ed, right? Pretty lame!
> AG: I mean, lucky for you it was lame. I guess 8eing lame pays off when dying a hero's what gets you killed.
> AG: If our Hero of 8reath reached god tier, he would have 8een completely indestructi8le! Lol.
> ...



Hmmm...this makes the Vriska permadead seem more likely.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

Though Vriska herself got Sucker Stabbed...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

Also nice touch with the crocs on the side. see: Peter Pan


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

Wait silly me, its red, Tavros' blood is brown >_>


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 12, 2011)

Next file is Rufio:Rise up, or Rufio: Be Lord English?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

If Vriska does stay permadead, I'm calling god tier Rose.

Since he hinted at that not being the only way to achieve godtier.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 12, 2011)

Also I guess snowman is just allowed to kill whoever she likes.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 12, 2011)

I want God Tier Dave just because.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 12, 2011)

God Tier Dave because why the fuck not


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 12, 2011)

Also if Rose does go Got Tiger. It will start with John reviving and trying to kiss her, and Dave coming stopping him just before their lips meet. Then he'll be like "Dude No. Just No." Then he'll pick her up, time travel away, and bring her to the place/do the thing required to bring her to the other way to go god tier. Which he learned about during the days he's been replaying the game via time travel.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 12, 2011)

Was John glowing?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes                 .


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 12, 2011)

Hmm, interesting

@Ban: My thanks


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hmmm...this makes the Vriska permadead seem more likely.



Nope


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Nope



That literally proves nothing.




Homestuck said:


> i don't think they could do that, a troll would need to be standing right beside every person in each of his quadrants when the imperial drone came with his buckets, and would have to fuck each of them in turn, over the buckets
> 
> it just doesn't seem workable
> 
> it seems more like the drone just comes and gets them to jerk it in the pail, when they're alone



Your jerk-off scenario is equally unworkable.



Also, is this the first time we've seen Snowman's mouth?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 12, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That literally proves nothing.
> 
> 
> Also, is this the first time we've seen Snowman's mouth?



It does prove she's not dead this memo was post scratch so yeah. There's really nothing else to add.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 12, 2011)

A just death. Yup I'm still pretty sure Vriska's death was just given all the shit she did and could have done.

Aka getting everyone killed by luring jack.


----------



## geG (Jun 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It does prove she's not dead this memo was post scratch so yeah. There's really nothing else to add.



Nothing about that indicates it's post-scratch


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 12, 2011)

I honestly think it would have been a just death if Terezi had killed differently. I mean she back stabbed/tricked her. If she had did it in an honorable way then hell I'd have to just suck it up and deal with it. But the way Terezi killed her was no better than a villain killing a villain, ergo not a just death. We'll see if Vriska gets up soon enough


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 12, 2011)

Geg said:


> Nothing about that indicates it's post-scratch



Excuse me right before the scratch, I'm gonna copy and paste this to get my point across about Vriska surviving. 

?CG: WE'RE ALL SORT OF COOKING UP A PLAN RIGHT NOW.
?CG: MY RIGHT NOW.
?CG: WHICH IF SUCCESSFUL, MAY, AND I DO STRESS MAY, END UP WITH ALL OF US MEETING FACE TO FACE.
?CG: AND WHAT I'D LIKE TO AVOID IF AT ALL POSSIBLE
?CG: IS TO HAVE THIS RENDEZVOUS INSTANTLY DETERIORATE INTO A LOT OF REVOLTING TROLL/HUMAN SLOPPY MAKEOUTS.
?CG: THAT WOULD JUST RUIN IT FOR ME, OK?
?CG: REALLY THE ONLY SCENARIO THAT I AM SURE WOULD CAUSE ME TO REGRET SUCCESS. GOT IT?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 12, 2011)

Actually this memo is indeed post scratch simply on the basis that the current karkat hasn't written this memo yet. Nor did he, in any of the following updates, mention a plan to meet with the humans face to face.

But on the other hand, nowhere in that memo does it state that vriska is alive. John just asks if vriska is going to try and make out with him and Karkat basically blows him off.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 12, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Actually this memo is indeed post scratch simply on the basis that the current karkat hasn't written this memo yet. Nor did he, in any of the following updates, mention a plan to meet with the humans face to face.
> 
> But on the other hand, nowhere in that memo does it state that vriska is alive. John just asks if vriska is going to try and make out with him and Karkat basically blows him off.



Yeah but Karakt was saying that in the off chance that they met up he didn't want any sloppy make-outs. Why would he even mention such a thing if Vriska wasn't alive ? This memo was more or less a warning to stop fucking around with Vriska and Terezi.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Yeah but Karakt was saying that in the off chance that they met up he didn't want any sloppy make-outs. Why would he even mention such a thing if Vriska wasn't alive ? This memo was more or less a warning to stop fucking around with Vriska and Terezi.



Well Kanaya and Terezi are... Alive for now I guess. Depending on what Gamzee ends up doing. I don't think he was making any specifics.

One thing confuses me though, and I think this might be a derp on the writers part. Why is Karkat encouraging JohnXRose and DavexJade when Rose is dead as shit? Unless she's going to get revived or reach god tier or something then I don't see why he'd be talking about pairing anyone with a corpse.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 12, 2011)

Because there is no way she is dead. And you should feel terrible for assuming she was perma dead. She can either go got tiger or just dream self re-spawn.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 12, 2011)

Wait why would Karkat even want to bring the kids where the trolls are with a psychotic juggalo running around? Okay now nothing in that memo makes any sense.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 12, 2011)

Because Gamzee could have tricked them into think he was dead.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 12, 2011)

Or Karkat just doesn't know she's dead, think of that


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 12, 2011)

I think Sollux will die though and Vriska will come back.

Again, 6/12. There are currently 6 living trolls out of 12.

And Sollux had been predicting his death.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 12, 2011)

Somehow I doubt the trolls in their current state could even come close to posing a threat to a zillyhoo wielding stoner. If the zillyhoo flash was anything to go by Gamzee probably wrecked their shit given that Karkat was reduced to a blubbering sack of crap on the floor.

Also, I forgot that dream Rose was still there. Go figure.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 12, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Somehow I doubt the trolls in their current state could even come close to posing a threat to a zillyhoo wielding stoner. If the zillyhoo flash was anything to go by Gamzee probably wrecked their shit given that Karkat was reduced to a blubbering sack of crap on the floor.



Kanaya is his only real threat but for some reason I think she'll end up getting fodderized.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 12, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I think Sollux will die though and Vriska will come back.
> 
> Again, 6/12. There are currently 6 living trolls out of 12.
> 
> And Sollux had been predicting his death.



Six? I thought there were currently five trolls left alive. Sollux, Kanaya, Karkat, Terezi and Gamzee.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 12, 2011)

The clock looks cool, but what does it means?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Six? I thought there were currently five trolls left alive. Sollux, Kanaya, Karkat, Terezi and Gamzee.



Aradia .


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 12, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Aradia .



Oh shit I forgot about Aradia.

Dammit she needs to get some more panel time and stop fucking around with DEADDave.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 12, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Yeah but Karakt was saying that in the off chance that they met up he didn't want any sloppy make-outs. Why would he even mention such a thing if Vriska wasn't alive ? This memo was more or less a warning to stop fucking around with Vriska and Terezi.



Because, you know, they're the only girls.




Pipe said:


> The clock looks cool, but what does it means?



What does it means indeed.


The symbol is that of the Hero of Breath.

The pendulum is cue ball in a stick.

Lord English = Cue Stick of the Felt

So...

Either John or Tavros could be Lord English.

Probably John with his glowiness and all.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2011)

Well we got a flash on 6/12 .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2011)

Also Snowman.


----------



## geG (Jun 13, 2011)

oh god the crazy shit on andrew's twitter right now


----------



## Pipe (Jun 13, 2011)

So that explain why I saw a lot of tall pants karkat fanarts on tumblr today


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 13, 2011)

Pipe said:


> The clock looks cool, but what does it means?



It symbolized whether John died a just death or an heroic death.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 13, 2011)

> =Crossbow;38900779]Because, you know, they're the only girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 13, 2011)

What if when the trolls start fighting Gamzee kicks all their asses, but then Kanaya manges to bite him, and become far more powerful fighting him equally.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

He was just using examples, I'm sure.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2011)

theory, gamzee has not kicked anyone's ass. Karkat is merely in awe of the zillyhoo majesty.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Andrew wields a terrible power...


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

I was worried you had to click on something to see the REAL flash like with Insert Disk Two.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

/still rereading

WV: Ascend was such a good flash


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

WV remains my favorite character in anything ever.


----------



## shit (Jun 13, 2011)

dumped some farts if anyone's interested


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

When _I_ do it you people get your panties all in a bunch about it


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

My avatar now matches my signature for the first time ever.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

I liked the Kanaya dragon and how she's leaking stuffing


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2011)

i find it mildly ironic that shit is quality and homestuck is bad


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> i find it mildly ironic that shit is quality and homestuck is bad



We should have some day where they pretend to be each other.

It'd be hilarious.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> My avatar now matches my signature for the first time ever.



>mfw I have sigs disabled.

>


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 13, 2011)

About that Lord English thing earlier.... If Tavros is lord english I will cry. I will sit in a corner AND CRY. I didn't have much to about yesterday's update, but it was interesting.

After I finish sewing Muppet Gamzee, I want to make a scale-mate or maybe the other way around.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> About that Lord English thing earlier.... If Tavros is lord english I will cry. I will sit in a corner AND CRY. I didn't have much to about yesterday's update, but it was interesting.



AG: I mean, lucky for you it was lame. I guess 8eing lame pays off when dying a hero's what gets you killed.
AG: If our Hero of 8reath reached god tier, he would have 8een completely indestructi8le! Lol.

Think about it.


----------



## shit (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> AG: I mean, lucky for you it was lame. I guess 8eing lame pays off when dying a hero's what gets you killed.
> AG: If our Hero of 8reath reached god tier, he would have 8een completely indestructi8le! Lol.
> 
> Think about it.


That....that'd be something I think I'd be okay with.


----------



## shit (Jun 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> AG: I mean, lucky for you it was lame. I guess 8eing lame pays off when dying a hero's what gets you killed.
> AG: If our Hero of 8reath reached god tier, he would have 8een completely indestructi8le! Lol.
> 
> Think about it.



the only genuine funny vriska ever made

also


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

CD's eyes in the second panel.


----------



## shit (Jun 13, 2011)

the horror

also


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

I get it.

He's drawing because he's "Trace"

Clever.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

...Just what are you saying?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2011)

*So what are Quarters and Matchsticks' powers exactly?*

This will realistically never come up again, so here is how they work.

Matchsticks (11) travels through time using fire at any point in time as a gateway. He then likes to put out the fire when he arrives, so that more copies of him from other points in time don't show up and make things complicated. Unless he wants to exploit that for battle purposes, which he clearly didn't. Scratch keeps a fire alarm in his apartment to summon him, in case it catches fire, which it clearly did.

Quarters (14) has a collection of coins like the one Clover flipped. Each has numbers on either side, corresponding to a member of the Felt, most separated by 10, with a few exceptions. i.e.

1, 11
2, 12
3, 13
4, 14
5, 15
6, 9
7, 10
8, 8

When you flip the coin, it summons the member whose number is face up, from some place in space and time. If the opposite member is present during the flip, he trades places with that member, which is why Clover swapped for Quarters when he flipped 14.

If you flip your own coin, and the result is your own number, you die. As such, Quarters entrusts his own coin with Clover, who is so lucky, he will never flip a 4. He uses it to summon Quarters when things get too hot to handle. It's not advisable to let Snowman flip her own coin.

The coins link pairs of Felt members. Some are relevant pairings, others don't make much sense. Die and Stitch have a similar power, with their destructive/healing voodoo doll and effigies. Doze and Eggs make a pair of morons with a funny duo name (dozen eggs!) Itchy runs around so fast he probably starts fires sometimes, while Matchsticks puts them out.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 13, 2011)

^That is cool


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Matchsticks (11) travels through time using fire at any point in time as a gateway. He then likes to put out the fire when he arrives, so that more copies of him from other points in time don't show up and make things complicated. Unless he wants to exploit that for battle purposes, which he clearly didn't. Scratch keeps a fire alarm in his apartment to summon him, in case it catches fire, which it clearly did.



That is dumb and confusing.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2011)

Quarter's power is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Shit.

In story, Scratch will probably make Snowman flip her coin or something.

Shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh so there was more to that update than just the Tick Tock.

Goddamn Tick Tocks make it hard to tell what you havent read and not.

Lol @ that Snowman saved Spades.

And there being more to the message makes it so I'm more inclined to believe that Vriska is permadead.

I'd put it at a 50-50 chance now.

I was 90-10 on still alive before.

Her living is kind of based on Sollux's mortality.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Also the fact that Doc Scratch even has that clock lends credence that Tavros is Lord English LOL.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also the fact that Doc Scratch even has that clock lends credence that Tavros is Lord English LOL.



Sort of sounds dumb when you say it like that.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2011)

Tavros would be the lamest lord english.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Tavros would be the lamest lord english.



That's what gives him his power. Lame-osity.

If he only dies derp-deaths, he just revives every time.

He'd be invincible.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh so there was more to that update than just the Tick Tock.
> 
> Goddamn Tick Tocks make it hard to tell what you havent read and not.
> 
> ...



Willing to make it more interesting ? Say, a bet of some sort ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Make a poll thread.

Press 1 for Dead.

Press 2 for Hella Dead.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Willing to make it more interesting ? Say, a bet of some sort ?


I would bet if I was commited to one side or another.

As I just said, it could go either way.

The hammer is strong evidence for her still being alive.

However her writing that while being 'dead' and how it was written of 'done things despicable', which she has, is strong evidence of her staying dead.

Another big bit of evidence is 6/12 trolls remaining.

But along with that is Sollux having predicted his own doom, he likely will die which would mean Vriska would come back.

So really, its however Hussie wants to play it. He could justify either direction.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Vriska having shown off her ultimate technique doesn't really have much more growth as a character so it wouldnt be too unlikely to stay dead for that reason.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 13, 2011)

@Cross Stop just stop


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 13, 2011)

Cmon Sunny if you beat me I'll make a sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) set for myself and I'll wear it for a month.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

What's your bet?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> What's your bet?



Hmm idk what would you prefer ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Well as I said, it could go either way.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cmon Sunny if you beat me I'll make a sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) set for myself and I'll wear it for a month.



           .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess I'll stick my bet on 'She comes back'


----------



## shit (Jun 13, 2011)

you have to specify now

"she comes back due to her death not being just nor heroic"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Also,

Signs you've been reading too much MSPA:

Reading a comment from a person on facebook of "Do want. Cannot afford. ; ;"

And thinking Do is Do: and wondering where the eyes are. And only afterwards realizing OH ITS A WORD, NOT A SMILEY!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

shit said:


> you have to specify now
> 
> "she comes back due to her death not being just nor heroic"


"She comes back due to allowing herself to get sucker sta88ed. Pretty lame!"


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also,
> 
> Signs you've been reading too much MSPA:
> 
> ...



       .


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> "She comes back due to allowing herself to get sucker sta88ed. Pretty lame!"



Aaah but she agreed to getting sucker stabbed on a game on which she cheated on


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Vriska will show up again
But not for much longer


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

She literally *allowed *herself to be sucker stabbed though lol


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> She literally *allowed *herself to be sucker stabbed though lol



Well what's "sucker" about it then?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

She made a bet that she wouldn't.

And she lost. Like a sucker.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> She made a bet that she wouldn't.
> 
> And she lost. Like a sucker.



But she had a side bet that she would lose the first bet?

I dunno. Too many Xanatos Layers.

I'll just go with "it was just".


----------



## brolmes (Jun 13, 2011)

so sunny was wrong about vriska sending that message after coming back to life


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That's what gives him his power. Lame-osity.
> 
> If he only dies derp-deaths, he just revives every time.
> 
> He'd be invincible.



Do you really want the main antagonist of the series to be Tavros ?

I would punch an orphan if this theory came true.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Do you really want the main antagonist of the series to be Tavros ?
> 
> I would punch an orphan if this theory came true.



I don't WANT it. It's just very likely.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 13, 2011)

CD for Lord English


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Pipe said:


> CD for Lord English



You know, I firmly suspected DD. He _does_ use a cue stick as a weapon.

But this update gave me doubts.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 13, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Do you really want the main antagonist of the series to be Tavros ?
> 
> I would punch an orphan if this theory came true.



I would punt several orphans myself



Pipe said:


> CD for Lord English



this, however, is something I can roll with 

Clubs Deuce/Courtyard Droll is good people


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Lord English will probably be Uber Spades Slick anyway.

I MUST KILL LORD ENGLISH
[But Spades, you are Lord English]
Welp


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lord English will probably be Uber Spades Slick anyway.
> 
> I MUST KILL LORD ENGLISH
> [But Spades, you are Lord English]
> Welp



Major under-reaction.

"You killed my father!"

"I AM your father."

"Welp."


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

That's how that movie should have ended.


----------



## shit (Jun 13, 2011)

c'mon sunny, _"THAT'S NOT POSSIBLE"_ is classic

or w/e he said, I probably have the quote wrong


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

THAT'S NOT TRUE
THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 13, 2011)

Tavros for LE would be fucking fantastic.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Tavros for LE would be fucking fantastic.



It makes too much sense.

Also, I'm going to reread the death scene from Julius Caesar, but replace "Et tu, Brute?" with "welp".



Edit: Here it its.


Caesar: Doth not Brutus bootless kneel?

Casca: Speak, hands for me!

_They stab Caesar_

Caesar: welp

_Dies._


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I like it!



Yeah, this might just work on everything.

Any suggestions for what to try next?


----------



## Pipe (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (Jun 13, 2011)

Maury: "Jamal, you are the father!"

Jamal: "Welp"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

"Give it to me straight, doc."

"I'm afraid that your daughter has...
*removes glasses dramatically*
brain cancer."

"Welp"


----------



## brolmes (Jun 13, 2011)

this isn't interesting at all

welp.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Apollo 13: "Houston, we have a problem"
Nasa: "Welp"


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 13, 2011)

I know.

Welp


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

"Open the pod bay doors, Hal."

"I'm sorry, Dave. I afraid I can't do that."

"Welp."


----------



## brolmes (Jun 13, 2011)

milk that dead horse for all its rotting horse breasts are worth


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

That rotting horse had the best udders.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Look at him and his little lavender bucket.

Who the hell does he think he is?


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 13, 2011)

TC: and now i'm the last one, so i finally motherfuckin understand.
TC: I FINALLY GOT MY MOTHERFUCKING UNDERSTAND ON TO WHO THE MIRTHFUL MESSIAHS ARE.
TC: they were always both me. )
TC: AND ALSO MOTHERFUCKING ME. Do:
TC: and now.
TC: AND MOTHERFUCKING NOW.
TC: i am going to motherfuckin kill all you motherfuckers.
CG: WELP


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> TC: and now i'm the last one, so i finally motherfuckin understand.
> TC: I FINALLY GOT MY MOTHERFUCKING UNDERSTAND ON TO WHO THE MIRTHFUL MESSIAHS ARE.
> TC: they were always both me. )
> TC: AND ALSO MOTHERFUCKING ME. Do:
> ...



Welp.

Game over.

We aren't beating this.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 13, 2011)

Pantskat is the best karkat.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2011)

Jesus: "It is finished."

God: "Welp."
**


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Pantskat origin btw




Hero mode + laziness and no arms doesn't mix well.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 13, 2011)

Dammit Sunny I think she's gonna come back for basically the same reason  

Fuck it Cross you bet me, your always saying she won't come back


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 13, 2011)

*SPINNING BIRD KICKU!!!*​


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Dammit Sunny I think she's gonna come back for basically the same reason
> 
> Fuck it Cross you bet me, your always saying she won't come back



Alright! I've run out of rubber ducks to put on the table, though. They're all in the Sollux-dies-first pot.


So, how about, if i lose, um...

I'm drawing a blank. Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 13, 2011)

If you lose, you commit to your blackrom with Homestuck.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 13, 2011)

that is a sadistic punishment, Sylar


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Sylar said:


> If you lose, you commit to your blackrom with Homestuck.



What kind of wagering do you think I'm doing here?

This is betting about webcomics, not spin-the-bottle.


Although i must imagine what Hate-spin-the-bottle is like.

...Molotov cocktails?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Russian Roulette.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Btw, my theories as to what will happen:

Sollux will die
Vriska will return to life


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Russian Roulette.



For a second, I thought that was your suggestion for a wager.


Anyway, here's a thought, KT. 

I wear a Street Fighter set of _your_ choosing for a week.

...Eh?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

It has to be something that you don't want Crossbow.

Like idk, wearing a Vriska set?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 13, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> For a second, I thought that was your suggestion for a wager.
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's a thought, KT.
> ...



No your not getting off that easy you have to wear a Vriska set for 3 weeks. What do you want me to do ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> No your not getting off that easy you have to wear a Vriska set for 3 weeks. What do you want me to do ?



Fine. 

I must warn you though: I actually like Vriska.

Someone itt converted me. Forget who.

Anyway, I'll decide your punishment in a minute.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

Make him wear a sand faget set


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Make him wear a sand faget set



What would that even be?


Say, does KT have an ethnicity? I forget.


Oh! I think I might have an idea. I'll need some answers though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 13, 2011)

If his roleplay character is anything to go by, he's black.


Also up to Act 3, the page Karkat is introduced.

CG: HI AGAIN, IDIOT. 

Best intro, ever.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jun 14, 2011)

I understood most of that. Unsurprisingly. 

And yes, KT is black.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

Unsolved mysteries:
1) Whatever happened to Jaspers that caused his death?
2) What was the secret he told Rose

I'll make a note of more of these as I progress through my rereadthrough.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 14, 2011)

How do you lose in MSPA? Or am I missing an inside joke or something?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Fine.
> 
> I must warn you though: I actually like Vriska.
> 
> ...



You dissappoint me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Unsolved mysteries:
> 1) Whatever happened to Jaspers that caused his death?
> 2) What was the secret he told Rose
> 
> I'll make a note of more of these as I progress through my rereadthrough.



That's the only one I can remember myself.

I plan on rereading after my exams are over.


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Unsolved mysteries:
> 1) Whatever happened to Jaspers that caused his death?
> 2) What was the secret he told Rose
> 
> I'll make a note of more of these as I progress through my rereadthrough.



Dunno why he died, but the secret was the MEOW-code I believe.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 14, 2011)

sadface


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

ALL YOU BASTARDS STOP TALKING! EVERYTHING IT NOW IRRELEVANT AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

And Vriska is possibly perma dead.

Aww aww aww I'm not 0kay with it. I wanted her death to mean more damn it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

YES GOD DAMN IT. MY BODY IS READY!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

DAMN IT VRISKA STOP TAAAAAAAALKING!!!!!!!!

YOU'RE MAKING ME TOO SAD TO BE HAPPY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Didi (Jun 14, 2011)

The reviving looks awesome


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

THIS ISN'T HELPING HOW IS THIS NOT HELPING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 14, 2011)

Noob spamposting once again


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

DAMN IT SPIDER8ITCH!

STOP MAKING ME NOT BEING OKAY WITH YOU DIEING!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

PLEASE DON'T BE PERMA DEAD.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Noob spamposting once again






0kay I'm done.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 14, 2011)

Nah she's gone.

Unless there's a mass revive down the track, she's out.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2011)

Hate Snogs are the best kind of snogs.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

Wait one last



> Platinum 	885
> Sunuvmann 	760
> Crossbow 	715
> shit 	514
> ...



Yes Now at 5th place, that's 2 places better than it was at page 250.

Also Crossbow BS You were like 50 posts ahead of me last time, is all you do posting here.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 14, 2011)

I feel kinda bad for Vriska


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

Also TV don't say that

I won't believe it until Geg agrees with you.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 14, 2011)

Vriska  I'M SO SORRY. I need some time alone for a while to wallow in sadness. Also JohnxVriska is canon, god Hussie if you permakill her after all this.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 14, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also TV don't say that
> 
> I won't believe it until Geg agrees with you.



pfft as if Geg wouldn't kill off Vriska the moment he gets a chance.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 14, 2011)

Banner updates are making me 

OTOH pesterlog updates are making me 

Loling at Doc freaking the fuck out at carapace sexytimes.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also Crossbow BS You were like 50 posts ahead of me last time, is all you do posting here.



I guess i just have a lot to say. Odd, I thought i was actually disadvantaged because i actually go to sleep at night. 

Well, my mission is clear: dethrone the king. Or at least the queen.
The queen being Sunny.


But anyway, Snowman <3< Slick is happening, but now I wonder if using the crowbar on her takes away her powers?

Also, now i want for Vriska to revive. I'm not betting on it. Just...  );

Also, awesome revival of candy rainbow blood.

Also, i wonder if dream rose is grimdark?

Also, Scratch is so flustered. It's adorable.

Also, I've decided KT's punishment. Cactus set for two weeks.

Edit: Quarter's hat landed on the skaia globe. Foreshadowing?


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 14, 2011)

Aww Vriska :33

Aww Spades and Snowman :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

>Code for the dice

Yeahhh...not much left to keep her alive plotwise...


----------



## shit (Jun 14, 2011)

I see it's time to feast on more delicious tears this morning


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

But fucking lol @ Spades and Snowman and Doc Scratch flipping the fuck out


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeahhh...I'll go with she's dead now.

Because 1) AH wouldn't do this whole sappy narration if she would revive 2) He's rather meticulously tearing down the things that could possibly plot wise keep her alive.


----------



## shit (Jun 14, 2011)

can you feel hussie groping your tear ducts and milking them into my fat maw, vriska fans?
does it feel good?
or does it feel saaaaaaaad?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

shit said:


> can you feel hussie groping your tear ducts and milking them into my fat maw, vriska fans?
> does it feel good?
> or does it feel saaaaaaaad?



...monster.


Anyway, I'm gonna go replay Chrono Trigger. To cheer me up.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

Feels good bro. The sadness makes me feel alive. Makes me feel more connected to people.
Makes me feel like a better person.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 14, 2011)

shit said:


> can you feel hussie groping your tear ducts and milking them into my fat maw, vriska fans?
> does it feel good?
> or does it feel saaaaaaaad?



shit is always here to feed on tears when a character dies. :33


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> shit is always here to feed on tears when a character dies. :33



Few people know this about him, but he's actually a sapient colony of alien protists that literally feed off of tears and misery.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

The only plot piece left that could plausibly make it so Vriska comes back is if Sollux's predicted death comes about.

Then we'd be one troll short of 6/12.

So as of now, I'd put it 80-20 she's permadead.

Sollux dies? 95-5 she resurrects.

God tier Rose? 100-0 Vriska permadies


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

But I'm fully expecting Aradia to pull a mass revival later on in the story.

Kids & Fun, etc.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

If Sollux dies, then either Eridan or Equius will revive.


----------



## shit (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd much rather Eridan or Equius get revived that Vriska


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

What if Aradia can turn back time on a small area/object then she could turn Vriska's body back to pre-stabs mode.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

Also I'm still going for my no kiss between John and Rose, because Dave directly or indirectly interferes.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm going for quest bed.

If not, of course he kisses her.

>Eridan
>Equius

What are you guys retarded or something?

I won't even bother rebutting it, it was a stupid reply and you should feel stupid for having said it.


Anyway, the cynical part of me is expecting god tier Rose. Why? Because he can sell more Hero of Light hoodies since they'd be pretty much the same design lol.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2011)

Look at Update

Welp

Look at Banner 

WELP!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 14, 2011)

Geg right now is probably almost as happy as Caim on a murder spree


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Geg right now is probably almost as happy as a Clam on a murder spree



Keep in mind that Slick and Geg are parallels.

Also, Scratch is apparently Sylar.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 14, 2011)

When Vriska revives I'll be the last one laughing 

Also this is starting to make me dislike Terezi a little


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Eridan
> >Equius
> 
> What are you guys retarded or something?
> ...



What the hell are you saying? Eridan and Equius still have dream selves.

Their severed heads are ripe for smooching.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 14, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Geg right now is probably almost as happy as Caim on a murder spree



Think he has the Caim grin?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2011)

More people need KT sets, there is never enough rainbowdrinker light and grimdark lesbians


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What the hell are you saying? Eridan and Equius still have dream selves.
> 
> Their severed heads are ripe for smooching.


>Derse blown up
>Them awake at the time

Yeah, if Kanaya's dreamself was killed, so was theirs.

Further,

>Implying anyone besides Plat would want to smooch Eridan

:englishryoma


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

Caim              ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Keep in mind that Slick and Geg are parallels.
> 
> Also, Scratch is apparently Sylar.



Sylar is the man in Black from Lost nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2011)

It's a thing


Also, Vriska's dice  I'm not guessing one of those rolls is a re-spawn or anything, right?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Caim              ?



Main Character of a terrible game. Note only the game is terrible the characters and tone of the game is great. Caim himself murders people with a smile and is a complete loon.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Derse blown up
> >Them awake at the time
> 
> Yeah, if Kanaya's dreamself was killed, so was theirs.
> ...



First of all, maybe they were someplace else.

Second, I imagine that Future!Dream!Eridan somehow comes to the present to revive himself.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's a thing
> 
> 
> Also, Vriska's dice  I'm not guessing one of those rolls is a re-spawn or anything, right?



Did anyone else notice the code is

82the8th = 8 to the 8th = 8^8 = 8^Y


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> More people need KT sets, there is never enough rainbowdrinker light and grimdark lesbians



I'll have to get a Vriska/John for obvious reasons . I'm not gonna lie guys when I reread it I started to tear up a little.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

I think I have just the stock you are looking for KT. And I also have 1 more good Kanaya, Rose Fanart. I'll post when I wake up.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Silly Platinum, didn't you learn after the owning I handed you over John's death?
> 
> 
> This was her then pestering Rose to say PUT JOHN ON THE LINE
> ...





Sunuvmann said:


> And considering the events of the whole of Rose exploring the castle, John 'dying' and then Rose battling Jack
> 
> this
> 
> ...





Homestuck said:


> *all john needs is the code for the dice, which doesn't require vriska to be alive*
> 
> i find that much more likely than her rolling her dice over and over just to get access to certain items, just to captchalog them, just to give john the codes, when he doesn't even need any of that shit now that jack's not in their session
> 
> it's unlikely jack will even be a serious villain any more when we see the 20 hours between killing rose and entering the scratch.. the shit is useless, why go to all that trouble?








floating multicoloured john has my future sig written all over it

sometimes you just like to pick stuff up and watch the colours, it's so beautiful.. life is beautiful


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> First of all, maybe they were someplace else.


They weren't.

Notice when John woke up.



Dreamselves return to their default location.


> Second, I imagine that Future!Dream!Eridan somehow comes to the present to revive himself.


Everyone, lets take a moment to bask in the sheer stupidity of the above statement.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2011)

That's almost Plat level denial, almost.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> They weren't.
> 
> Notice when John woke up.
> 
> ...



I'll give you the first one, but perhaps they were protected in their cocoon beds.

As for Eridan, I'd _love_ to see a more plausible theory.


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> pfft as if Geg wouldn't kill off Vriska the moment he gets a chance.



Yeah seriously what were you even thinking

Anyway the only thing about this update I like (aside from the banner) is it making Vriska's permadeath all the more likely. The only thing we're missing from her now is her threatening to kill John in the past, but that could easily be Gamzee on her account or something. Her computer is up there on the roof unattended after all.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 14, 2011)

JohnxRose
SlickXSnowman
KarkatxTerezi

Damn these pairings just keep piling up.

Oh god I was hoping Vriska didn't have a crush on John. What is with these chicks and liking John?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Oh god I was hoping Vriska didn't have a crush on John. What is with these chicks and liking John?



John is like a Dave-tier playa when it comes to the ladies.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 14, 2011)

Pff.

John is the playa. Dave is the one wanting to be John-tier.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 14, 2011)

I agree on some previous points; whether Vriska remains permadead or not probably depends on Sollux's survival.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Pff.
> 
> John is the playa. Dave is the one wanting to be John-tier.



Best use of that smiley I've seen in years.


----------



## shit (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 14, 2011)

Sloppy make outs bro


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes.

HELL YES.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 14, 2011)

blasphemy


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> blasphemy



As if Vriska is your personal Jesus


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

I get on and see Slick and Snowman making out .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 14, 2011)

Hate Snogging, to use the proper term


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

Any good hate snogging fan arts?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Hate Snogging, to use the proper term



Slick is hate snogging with an entire universe.

He is a true man.

A man's man.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

All these people wanting to see Eridan revived. Does my heart good .

We all wait for the prince's rebirth.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> All these people wanting to see Eridan revived. Does my heart good .
> 
> We all wait for the prince's rebirth.



Which reminds me, we didn't learn everybody's religion.

Just four people.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

Eridan's only hope (lol) is a mass revival by Aradia

or if the Scratch reset somehow includes him as well.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Eridan's only hope (lol) is a mass revival by Aradia
> 
> or if the Scratch reset somehow includes him as well.



If that's what you believe Capt. Pessimism, but I await the skull-smooching anxiously.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

Eridan would know when he has no hope.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

Those who believe will be rewarded .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Those who believe will be rewarded .



Do you put "Church of Hope" as your religion when you do your taxes?

This is an honest question.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes.

We are an officially recognized tax exempt organization .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Those who believe will be rewarded .



Amen to that Hope brother


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Amen to that Hope brother



I had no idea there were more-than-Platinum Hope-ists itt.

Anyone else care to reveal their religion?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

Delusional heretics.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

Most people here are in the church of hope, they just don't want to admit it .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Delusional heretics.



Pretty intolerant, Sunny.

I differ in belief with Reverend Platinum, but I don't chastise him for it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

Crossbow is an enlightened individual, much like us. In the church of hope we do not prosecute those of a different view, nay we open our arms to them in hope that they will embrace our philosophy .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

Also did anyone catch the season premiere of red vs blue ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> JohnxRose
> SlickXSnowman
> KarkatxTerezi
> 
> ...



The Crush has been obvious for months.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Crossbow is an enlightened individual, much like us. In the church of hope we do not prosecute those of a different view, nay we open our arms to them in hope that they will embrace our philosophy .



Reverends gotta stick together, bro.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

I dare say, this is the best page of all of Homestuck.



The burns are just too sick.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2011)

these burns need medical atention!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2011)

Guy in mspaforum said:
			
		

> IDE: Using his knowledge of troll romance, Doc Scratch will try to  between Slick and Snowman, only to fail and have them kill him, and then they'll have passionate hate-sex on his corpse.
> 
> And that's how LE is summoned.


.




.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

*speechless*

*attempts to respond*

*fails*


----------



## Monna (Jun 14, 2011)

Hahaha, so much pairing fuckery in this new update. Hussie is such a troll.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

Paul, you're into MSPA as well?


----------



## Monna (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh hell yes. I only discovered Homestuck recently through a friend but it is definitely one of my favorite things at the moment.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

I remember Paul from earlier. He repped me.

Good times.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn0qjkW3PY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monna (Jun 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn0qjkW3PY8[/YOUTUBE]


Oh wow, that is gold. xD


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2011)

Up to  Enter in my reread.

Still probably my all time favoritest flash.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 14, 2011)

ahaha this update


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

You can't beat the hate snog.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 14, 2011)

Platinum said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn0qjkW3PY8[/YOUTUBE]



I just can't stop watching the first part over and over.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2011)

Because its amazing.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

I can never imagine CD's voice any other way.

Not even if i tried.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

That is a pretty good head canon voice for CD.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 15, 2011)

That video has all my hopes and dreams, all of them.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 15, 2011)

Pantskat is Lord English


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Zeneith what did you think of the season 9 premiere of RvB .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Pantskat is Lord English


----------



## zenieth (Jun 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hey Zeneith what did you think of the season 9 premiere of RvB .



BITCHES AND WHORES HOW DID I MISS THIS?!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> BITCHES AND WHORES HOW DID I MISS THIS?!



That is a very good question.

You should correct this immediately it was an amazing ep.

I wonder if we can make a RVB thread here in webcomics for easier discussion .


----------



## Pipe (Jun 15, 2011)

Yay Donut is back


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Donut was fucking taking charge.

Like a boss.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh god, Donut


----------



## zenieth (Jun 15, 2011)

PFFFHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ALONE TIME


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Do not disturb Tucker during alone time.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 15, 2011)

Saddened by lack of Sarge speak.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 15, 2011)

Hopefully we'll get to see the real Tucker and Donut later on.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

You got Church yelling at shit and Donut being awesome.

Sarge will come in time, relish in what we have.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Saddened by lack of Sarge speak.



Also the lack of Griff speak.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Hopefully we'll get to see the real Tucker and Donut later on.



Probably mid season i'm guessing.

Also I think I really should make that RvB thread so we can leave this one alone. I can always name it the roosterteeth thread to get around rvb not technically being a webcomic .


----------



## Pipe (Jun 15, 2011)

^I'm ok with this.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

So yeah, lets take the discussion here .


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

i am so bored of this trolls vs trolls thing

it's been dragging on way too long.. if gamzee's going to kill everyone he should just do it already.. all these stand-offs and stare downs that never go anywhere or mean anything are just cheap suspense

i thought hussie moved over to doc scratch so that we could quickly skip through all this shit and go to a more important part of the story, but it seems like he forgot about that


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i am so bored of this trolls vs trolls thing
> 
> it's been dragging on way too long.. if gamzee's going to kill everyone he should just do it already.. all these stand-offs and stare downs that never go anywhere or mean anything are just cheap suspense
> 
> i thought hussie moved over to doc scratch so that we could quickly skip through all this shit and go to a more important part of the story, but it seems like he forgot about that



Scratch got preoccupied.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

Only Sollux can still potentially die.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Scratch got preoccupied.



yeah but hussie seemed to lose track before that

i suppose he wasn't exaggerating when he said he forgot where he was going with the story


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Only Sollux can still potentially die.



You're just saying that because one of them is a vampire and the  other two are primary characters.

Oh wait that's excellent reasoning.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> yeah but hussie seemed to lose track before that
> 
> i suppose he wasn't exaggerating when he said he forgot where he was going with the story



Man, Scratch was there for like two or three segments and then Slick started burning/killing/snogging things.

Edit: RvB S2 is good so far.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

sunny's reminded me i was re-reading the series too, i've been going for a few months on and off and still only made it to the end of act 2

wv: ascend is still one of the most awesome flashes ever, that's where shit really got real

i hope and pray to disciple bellic's precious christ that there is still going to be another wv: ascend, but now that jack has basically been de-hyped there's probably no real reason for the exiles to join the fight


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, so apparently, there's going to be a total lunar eclipse in one hour.

It's visible from every continent except N. America so...

Yeah.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, well we had one like last christmas.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Yeah, well we had one like last christmas.



They aren't even that special. Looks the same as a normal full moon.

Solar eclipses are what's worth living for.




Cadrien said:


> Also, why couldn't it have been the other Heir  the actually useful one...


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 15, 2011)

UPDATEEEEEEEe

1) Umm, Slick? Welp. Vriska is either screwed or saved. 50/50 now I'd say.

2) Jade and Dave are about to get their shit wrecked.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 15, 2011)

Yay Vriska won't be revived 

Is cool Hussie isn't wasting space with Jade and is putting her in the banner, to bad Jack won't kill her.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol Scratch mediating .


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2011)

is cool that pipe is super jelly and frustrated about jade being so cute and awesome


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Also Dave is helping Jade in her froggy exploits :33.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Slick killed Vriska !

1001/1000 Clocks destroyed.

And I won this time knew Vriska would bite it .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

The clock stopped on 'just'.

WHAT A COINCIDENCE.


Also, Slick is a true 110-percentist.

Go beyond the impossible and i forget the rest.

Edit: look at the painting. look what it is.

Edit2: Is Slick angry just because it's a clock or is it revenge for Scratch's cockblock?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh god Jade and Dave being adorable, also god damn Noir.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 15, 2011)

Also for vriska

welp


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2011)

welp           .


----------



## zenieth (Jun 15, 2011)

I expect dead dave/rose smooch combob


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Jade tosses an irradiated steak at Jack to distract him.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> The clock stopped on 'just'.
> 
> WHAT A COINCIDENCE.
> 
> ...



Pyralsprite


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

Geg: Best End.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Pyralsprite



I know right?




Platinum said:


> Jade tosses an irradiated steak at Jack to distract him.





zenieth said:


> I expect dead dave/rose smooch combob



More than 0kay with this.


Anyway, why'd Scratch use 12 shout poles?

Why'd Jade's planet thaw?

So many questions.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Jade tosses an irradiated steak at Jack to distract him.



this could actually work


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Or Jadesprite stops being a useless shit. That can work too.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Or Jadesprite stops being a useless shit. That can work too.



Jadesprite begs Jack for death, Jack can't deliver.


----------



## geG (Jun 15, 2011)

Also predicting that Jack will kill Dave

Then we'll get Corpsesmooch 2x Combo with Jade and Dave in the banner and John and Rose in the main picture.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

I say Dave goes out with a fight.

By 'fight' i mean 'flash'.

Time on My Side playing.

Brief cuts to other things.

Etc.


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2011)

it wouldn't really be funny when both the smoochers are in tears
one of them has to have the "ugh if I gotta" expression like terezi kissing tavros (covered in poop blood)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

John will make out with that corpse like a man. Not a wimp.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 15, 2011)

can't believe I'm sympathetic for spiderbitch

oh well


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> John will make out with that corpse like a man. Not a wimp.



Jade will be a baby about it.


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2011)

I was thinking jade would really passionately kiss dave's corpse, like john would just be leaning over and jade would already be tongue deep in snogging

then I started touching myself


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 15, 2011)

She's dead now *sniffle*, I'm going to address her as Ms. Spider for now on, she deserves a good name.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

shit said:


> I was thinking jade would really passionately kiss dave's corpse, like john would just be leaning over and jade would already be tongue deep in snogging
> 
> then I started touching myself



I can't judge.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 15, 2011)

shit said:


> I was thinking jade would really passionately kiss dave's corpse, like john would just be leaning over and jade would already be tongue deep in snogging
> 
> then I started touching myself



I saw it the other way around.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 15, 2011)

I most certainly can.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I saw it the other way around.



I assume you mean John was passionate instead. You don't mean the corpses were smooching the people.

John is too big of a derpbaby.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 15, 2011)

if the corpse doesn't have freshly cut orifices, it's not passionate corpse-loving


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 15, 2011)

I knew it. A just death since her actions would have gotten everyone killed.

Unless John kisses her too we have a perma dead vriska on our hands.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> I knew it. A just death since her actions would have gotten everyone killed.
> 
> Unless John kisses her too we have a perma dead vriska on our hands.



Kisses don't work w/out a living dream self.




Crimson Dragoon said:


> if the corpse doesn't have freshly cut orifices, it's not passionate corpse-loving



Um.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I assume you mean John was passionate instead. You don't mean the corpses were smooching the people.
> 
> John is too big of a derpbaby.



No, in a more perverted hormonal way.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Kisses don't work w/out a living dream self.



Really? I thought the windy thing would work on anyone regardless.

Welp, dead troll is dead then. Also, jack's about to show someone his stabs again. And Jade conveniently has no dream self.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Really? I thought the windy thing would work on anyone regardless.
> 
> Welp, dead troll is dead then. Also, jack's about to show someone his stabs again. And Jade conveniently has no dream self.



First, i forgot about the Kiss of Breath. We haven't seen it's mechanics yet.

Second, Jade's dream self is alive as a sprite. Also, Jack can't harm her.


It's always one step correctward and two steps wrong.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe Jade will jump in front of Dave right before Jack stabs him.

AND DIE.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> First, i forgot about the Kiss of Breath. We haven't seen it's mechanics yet.
> 
> Second, Jade's dream self is alive as a sprite. Also, Jack can't harm her.
> 
> ...



But since Jade's dream self is a sprite now the whole extra life thing shouldn't apply to her anymore. Also, Jack may not be able to harm her, but I doubt she'd stand by and let the big bad dog kill Dave. I foresee some heroic sword to the chest intercepting.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know what to think.

I do know this:

I just won a bet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

Make him wear a sand faggy set


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2011)

>implying jade has the reflexes to intercept a jack thrust

someone wanks jade harder than me?
I'll see him dead


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 15, 2011)

Holy shit, Shit.

Oh, wait holy clown shit.


EDIT: Fixed it.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Make him wear a sand faggy set



I've already decided and posted it some pages back.

Since nobody listens to me I'll repeat it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cactus.

Any cactus set, of course, of your choice.

Minecraft Cactus.
Real cactus.
Cat-cus.
Pokeys.
Cactuar.
Anything Cactus.

As long as it's surrounded by sand.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

What good would Jade do jumping in front? Jack can teleport around her.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmmm. 

Welp.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 15, 2011)

shit said:


> >implying jade has the reflexes to intercept a jack thrust



Good point. Well the least likely scenario is that Jade orders him around like a dog and whatever Bec he has in him actually listens to her.

But I'm pretty sure that won't happen. So I guess Dave's getting killed.


----------



## shit (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah the only way dave could get more killed is if he was already killed already


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

shit said:


> yeah the only way dave could get more killed is if he was already killed already



Jade revives him, though.

Later: God tier.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

These kids are dying too much.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 15, 2011)

4 (1 members and 3 guests)

Kids and fun


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 15, 2011)

Kids these days! Always dying.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

how the fuck can this series be as fucking amazing as it is?

just how?


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 15, 2011)

That set, I dig it.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 15, 2011)

Look at all that puppet dong


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 15, 2011)

Scratch is such a gracious host :33


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 15, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Look at all that puppet dong



you know you like the puppet dong


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 15, 2011)

Fuck man you don't even know.

I feel like I'm in a fucking candy shop and I just can't keep my hands off of the goodies.

A plethora of phallic shaped stuffed delights for me to enjoy.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh my God

What if every clock spades destroyed..

Was a different universe's God Tier?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh my God
> 
> What if every clock spades destroyed..
> 
> Was a different universe's God Tier?



Nah, I think just Scratch's clock does that and it changes for the situation.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I've already decided and posted it some pages back.
> 
> Since nobody listens to me I'll repeat it:
> 
> ...


go with peyote cactus slime


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> go with peyote cactus slime



That's like saying cow-pattern pylons count as cows.

I suppose i could accept that though.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn it Dave you better not die in the banner, I don't care even if you're possibly non-alpha Dave. No Dave should die in anything less than main Panel.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

Also IDE: By breaking more clocks than the limit Slicks has summoned English, because well he has to get something for having a higher score than possible.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Achievement Unlocked: Too Much Time On Your Hands.

No wait...

Unlockment Achieved: Beyond All Time.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 15, 2011)

Peyote, that word always make me laugh


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

"I am like a prickly pear."
 -Nicolas Cage


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Why'd Jade's planet thaw?
> 
> So many questions.



Because the Forge has been activated.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2011)

I sometimes feel like a cactus
It's Wednesday night and I'm surrounded by asshole


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Because the Forge has been activated.



Ah.

Also, Ban, you are a poetry god.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Achievement Unlocked: Too Much Time On Your Hands.
> 
> No wait...
> 
> Unlockment Achieved: Beyond All Time.



Bonus content unlocked: Lord English

But seriously what is Scartch is like, you Dumbfuck that's not my clock it's my bosses clock.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Bonus content unlocked: Lord English
> 
> But seriously what is Scartch is like, you Dumbfuck that's not my clock it's my bosses clock.



The Scratch = New Game Plus.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

The scratch is basically starting over on medium or easy difficulty instead of impossible mode.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah but isn't difficulty made by the players I assume you could do a Scratch and actually make the game harder by adding more powerful things to your sprite the next time.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> The scratch is basically starting over on medium or easy difficulty instead of impossible mode.



So New Game Plus, then?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

the scratch is just a hard reset

it doesn't make any changes to the game


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

The Scratch is meant to start over an impossible session changing circumstances so that it will succeed. Making the game even harder would make no sense and isn't what it's meant to do.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Guys, it's New Game Plus.

Same circumstance, but you start with stronger items and characters, plus foresight of the future events.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

where does it say it changes the circumstances?

from what i remember it was described as a built-in safety feature to shut the whole game down to prevent permanent damage to reality when something got really fucked up and out of hand

like restarting your computer if a certain program starts fucking with it badly because something went wrong with it.. you try not to make the problem happen again but there's no guarantee it won't


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> the scratch is just a hard reset
> 
> it doesn't make any changes to the game



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

Not really new game plus, rather rebooting the game and starting over on easy setting.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not really new game plus, rather rebooting the game and starting over on easy setting.



I don't really see the difference.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Guys, it's New Game Plus.
> 
> Same circumstance, but you start with stronger items and characters, plus foresight of the future events.



No you don't you're expected to die in the reset.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> where does it say it changes the circumstances?
> 
> from what i remember it was described as a built-in safety feature to shut the whole game down to prevent permanent damage to reality when something got really fucked up and out of hand
> 
> like restarting your computer if a certain program starts fucking with it badly because something went wrong with it.. you try not to make the problem happen again but there's no guarantee it won't



The release of temporal energy will be quite massive.
This is a hard reset. It will reboot the conditions in your universe well before you began playing the game.
You will have lived different lives after the reset. The different initial conditions will ideally lead to a more favorable scenario in the new session. 

From the scratch/rose log


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I don't know what to think.
> 
> I do know this:
> 
> I just won a bet.



Ahh Ahh don't get to excited this is to ambiguous we need a clearer confirmation.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

where are you guys getting the easy setting from?

edit: oh i see it

i don't read that as saying it's on easy mode, the game's just reset and allowed to play out differently, it doesn't say anything's actually added or taken away


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> No you don't you're expected to die in the reset.



But you might not though is the thing.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Ahh Ahh don't get to excited this is to ambiguous we need a clearer confirmation.



It stopped on just even before slick wailed on it with his crowbar. Face the facts, spidertroll is deadddddddd .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> where are you guys getting the easy setting from?
> 
> edit: oh i see it
> 
> i don't read that as saying it's on easy mode, the game's just reset and allowed to play out differently, it doesn't say anything's actually added or taken away



It's turns an impossible situation into something more manageable IE easy mode.

But yeah it's not a 100% accurate analogy.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

> But you might not though is the thing.



But you're not the player in this case, even if you live an alternate version of yourself will be made and will become the destined player.

Also Remember only the kids and trolls have ever had a contact with a place outside of their universe, had the kids no knowledge of how to get outside, and just detonated the bomb in Skaia everything be fucked, which is what would normally happen.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Ahh Ahh don't get to excited this is to ambiguous we need a clearer confirmation.



I want to have hope for her as well, but it's abundantly clear.

You don't have to wear it just yet, but you ought get it ready.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know if it was stoped on just or if it was forced on just. I think it's being left to us to decide
I do think that Spades may have forced it back to imbalance which is gonna let spidertroll come back



Crossbow said:


> Ah.
> 
> Also, Ban, you are a poetry god.



Die irony
It kills me.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's turns an impossible situation into something more manageable IE easy mode.
> 
> But yeah it's not a 100% accurate analogy.



He doesn't say that it will, he says Ideally.

Ideally we could win this war with less than a 1% loss of our forces, that doesn't mean that by some reverse miracle they can't all get slaughtered.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> where are you guys getting the easy setting from?



Anything that is a "final boss being a "not first guardian" is kinda easy mode by comparison.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

I feel like we all agree and we just can't articulate it properly.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's turns an impossible situation into something more manageable IE easy mode.
> 
> But yeah it's not a 100% accurate analogy.



well the current situation is something that rarely ever happens in sburb, so resetting everything back to exactly the same way it was at the start is still likely to make things turn out differently

the chances of it happening again are small, even without changing anything about the initial setup

i think that's what he means, there's a high probability that an ordinary reset will bring more favourable results


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> well the current situation is something that rarely ever happens in sburb, so resetting everything back to exactly the same way it was at the start is still likely to make things turn out differently
> 
> the chances of it happening again are small, even without changing anything about the initial setup
> 
> i think that's what he means, there's a high probability that an ordinary reset will bring more favourable results



Besides the fact that Scratch clearly says it will go back to before they played the game and will alter their lives significantly.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Final Flash is just fast forwarding through the game w/out any hitches.

Calling 
it 
now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

What is Jade uses her Iron Lass outfit. And Dave grabs her by the legs and whacks Jack with her body, Jack will never defend.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> What is Jade uses her Iron Lass outfit. And Dave grabs her by the legs and whacks Jack with her body, Jack will never defend.



Personkind abstratus.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Anything that is a "final boss being a "not first guardian" is kinda easy mode by comparison.



the bec thing's just a glitch though

if you're playing hard mode on a game and you get stuck in a wall or it crashes or something, the game's impossible, but resetting it so that the glitch goes away doesn't mean you changed the difficulty setting


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Final Flash is just fast forwarding through the game w/out any hitches.
> 
> Calling
> it
> now.



As long as it ends with the kids finally having a normal day to hang out as friends IRL I'm 0kay with it.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Besides the fact that Scratch clearly says it will go back to before they played the game and will alter their lives significantly.



yeah because it's been reset and allowed to evolve differently, not because something has specifically been changed by the game directly


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

Who wants to bet that post-Scratch game session is what creates the troll universe?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> As long as it ends with the kids finally having a normal day to hang out as gods of their own universe IRL I'm 0kay with it.



Fixed slightly.

But yeah, I'd like it too.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Who wants to bet that post-Scratch game session is what creates the troll universe?



HAHA

HAHAHA

What.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Who wants to bet that post-Scratch game session is what creates the troll universe?



yeah we were talking about that a while ago but it's too much of a mindfuck to consider

it would basically just mean that the universe is talking to itself


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

Double mobius reacharound 

Which would put John 2 & Co. in the Alternian universe.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't count your spider babies before they hatch people.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Don't count your spider babies before they hatch people.



One COULD argue that it wasn't having an effect and was merely displaying, therefore crowbars could not reverse the thing it shows.


Also, ontological paradoxes are not allowed, guys.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

Which brings me back to an age old question who would win in a fight Spulchritude Problem Sleuth, or 4 tier Jack?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll post the entire I Like Eggs song if provoked.

Don't think for a second I won't.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

If the clock is what resurrects someone then slick ruining it could also mean that's it is impossible for her to resurrect no matter what .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> If the clock is what resurrects someone then slick ruining it could also mean that's it is impossible for her to resurrect no matter what .



This theory, I actually like this theory.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Also, ontological paradoxes are not allowed, guys.



what gave you that ridiculous idea?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

I like how she could still be asspulled saved by Aradia, because lets face it a line something like

"What meaning do clocks, even those don't measure time, to someone who controls the flow of time itself. None none of the meanings"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> what gave you that ridiculous idea?



All paradoxes make ghost imprints as replacements. We can't have all of reality  forever forwards-and-backwards slime-ifyed, now can we?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh yes we can.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> If the clock is what resurrects someone then slick ruining it could also mean that's it is impossible for her to resurrect no matter what .



Plat, did Geg hack your computer ?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm guessing it will make a universe for both human and troll to live together in at the end.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Plat, did Geg hack your computer ?



No i'm just calling it like I see it.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Time to stop reasoning with science and start reasoning with canon.

The Huss said that the guys who created Trollverse were 48 in number.

I count four kids.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

i think the clock thing was meant to imply vriska's dead for good since he stopped it before it could do the rainbow thing



Crossbow said:


> All paradoxes make ghost imprints as replacements. We can't have all of reality  forever forwards-and-backwards slime-ifyed, now can we?



that only happens when you try to appearify the unappearifiable, how can you just sit there and try to apply it to everything ever

this is outrageous


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd lean slightly to KT's theory.

Since it was on JUST right before Spades hit it.

Like it had slowed to a stop in the middle and then moved to Just and then BAM, Spades hitting it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

Its hard to say.

The clock does seem what restores them...

So it could be that it negates the clock keeping her dead or make it so she's really fucking dead. >_>


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> that only happens when you try to appearify the unappearifiable, how can you just sit there and try to apply it to everything ever
> 
> this is outrageous



Let's all just send future things to the past to become themselves, then.

Seriously though, I'm under the impression that paradoxes are bad news.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No i'm just calling it like I see it.



But my brother I believed in every crazy Eridan theory you came up with no matter how nonsensical it was I always believed in it. So is it so much to ask for you to have a little hope in me ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 15, 2011)

Hope is a one way street.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> But my brother I believed in every crazy Eridan theory you came up with no matter how nonsensical it was I always believed in it. So is it so much to ask for you to have a little hope in me ?



I want to believe. Really I do. But I just can't find the hope.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> But my brother I believed in every crazy Eridan theory you came up with no matter how nonsensical it was I always believed in it. So is it so much to ask for you to have a little hope in me ?



My theories weren't nonsensical .... okay maybe a little .

But nope no hope in your theory from me, I want Vriska to be dead.

Don't worry that's where all the coolest kids are anyways.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 15, 2011)

Just look towards the light you'll find your answer there.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

No their not the whole of Suburb is a paradox.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 15, 2011)

The day I agree with Sunny over Plat is a sad day indeed


----------



## Anasazi (Jun 15, 2011)

And now I finally like Vriska.  Why'd you have to kill her Hussie?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 15, 2011)

What is this Suburb you speak of?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

I want her alive, mostly because the Rage would be so delicious that I'd start touching myself.

Also because I wanna see her death threat against John, and it would be cool if it happened because John rejected her and she went insanely jealous.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> No their not the whole of Suburb is a paradox.



How-the-fuck-so?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm Does anyone else wanna see Snowman fight, I mean I have to wonder at what level, and Queen is.

Okay she would be above a normal queen because Duh Time/Space powers but whatever.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 15, 2011)

Paradoxes, quality topic.

I don't have much hope in Vriska's revival either, although... I only recently converted from the Church of Miracles to the Church of Hope. There's still so much for me to learn.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I don't have much hope in Vriska's revival either, although... I only recently converted from the Church of Miracles to the Church of Hope. There's still so much for me to learn.



I didn't know you converted! I could have been there. I could have _officiated!_


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 15, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Hmm Does anyone else wanna see Snowman fight, I mean I have to wonder at what level, and Queen is.
> 
> Okay she would be above a normal queen because Duh Time/Space powers but whatever.



She was at the very LEAST able to blitz Jack and that's fairly commendable considering he's a bullet timer. She also has size manipulation powers (which I personally don't think all FG's have, at least not Jack).


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I didn't know you converted! I could have been there. I could have _officiated!_



It was a private ceremony. That was me revealing it.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 15, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> It was a private ceremony. That was me revealing it.



Fine then. I'll just take my three separate priesthoods to some other soul.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 15, 2011)

Crossbow, the lost souls here need to be saved. I couldn't let you waste you're time on me.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 15, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> She was at the very LEAST able to blitz Jack and that's fairly commendable considering he's a bullet timer. She also has size manipulation powers (which I personally don't think all FG's have, at least not Jack).



bec showed size manipulation powers

i think it's pretty safe to assume jack has them


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 15, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> bec showed size manipulation powers
> 
> i think it's pretty safe to assume jack has them



I'm gonna tell you why he doesn't tomorrow, school's winding down and I want to get sleep because I probably have a fuck load of missing work.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 15, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Paradoxes, quality topic.
> 
> I don't have much hope in Vriska's revival either, although... I only recently converted from the Church of Miracles to the Church of Hope. There's still so much for me to learn.



I will show you the ways of hope. Let us voyage on this journey of enlightenment together.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 16, 2011)

church of hope is dead, Plat.

Enter the Church of Scratch. 

*He is a wonderful chaperone as well as an excellent host.*


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2011)

Nope, my church is still going strong, stronger than ever in fact .


----------



## Didi (Jun 16, 2011)

Slick killed Vriska


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> How-the-fuck-so?



Well if you think about it everything was made by events that happened in the future.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

So in MSPAforum land there's a theory going around about how Aradia might actually be evil.

IT actually makes sense.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 16, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> church of hope is dead, Plat.
> 
> Enter the Church of Scratch.
> 
> *He is a wonderful chaperone as well as an excellent host.*



That is one HardBoiled set my friend.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Well if you think about it everything was made by events that happened in the future.



Those are stable time loops. Those are different.

Also, KT's set is making me cry.


----------



## shit (Jun 16, 2011)

so I was theorizan

a troll will be brought back to life on 7/12, another on 8/12, and so on until we have them all back on 12/12 for a very merry christmas :33


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

shit said:


> so I was theorizan
> 
> a troll will be brought back to life on 7/12, another on 8/12, and so on until we have them all back on 12/12 for a very merry christmas :33



The only problems i see are A.) Takes too long and B.) It includes Tavros.


Also, Air Gear is going well sort of.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

Do ho ho ho ho, if you wade through the terrible long enough you'll find gold, but that gold will turn out to be justed foil covering chocolate, and by chocolate I mean shit. But then you'll find Silver and you'll be 0kay with that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

KT's set.


----------



## shit (Jun 16, 2011)

delicious tears, omnomnom


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

shit said:


> delicious tears, omnomnom



Damned sentient protist colony, feasting on our misery.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

This is why I want her alive, and rejected by John (though I would be 0kay if they ended up together). The rage of fans that she's alive, the Rage of fans that John rejected her. The even sweeter possible rage if John chooses Rose who reciprocates.

I mean it will be like

JOHN I LOVE YOU I DID ALL THIS FOR YOU

No thanks Vriska Rose is more my type.

RAGE.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

im 0kay with John x Rose

and John x Vriska

and Rose x Kanaya

and Kanaya x Vriska

Any of those are fine with me lolol


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

IDE/Theory: The death threats the trolls have made at random times to the kids, that take place after first contact (from troll perspective) aren't them just saying that for the sake of the time-line, or for the sake or someone pretending to be them.
GAMZEE actually has the ability to induce rage and anger in a person, using his powers he will amplify the Rage people feel and manipulate them to his advantage. Infact he might just find a way to get the 4 other to attack each other.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> im 0kay with John x Rose
> 
> and John x Vriska
> 
> ...



Here's what I read:

"I'm 0kay with them all having a foursome."

I am inclined to agree, good sir.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

Aradia X Dave X Jade. Still my OT3.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> IDE/Theory: The death threats the trolls have made at random times to the kids, that take place after first contact (from troll perspective) aren't them just saying that for the sake of the time-line, or for the sake or someone pretending to be them.
> GAMZEE actually has the ability to induce rage and anger in a person, using his powers he will amplify the Rage people feel and manipulate them to his advantage. Infact he might just find a way to get the 4 other to attack each other.



I have long said that was Gamzee's power. 

Eg. Terezi ignores evidence, suspects spidertroll.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

Also guys 

>YFW The banner parallels the previous update, and has the scene cut back to LE (Who's physical features we will not see) watching Jack from a distance.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

POSTING here so people look at it.



> Hahah, yes. The tiny, tantalizing hints that Aradia might have turned are all exceptionally delicious.
> 
> Here and here:
> 
> ...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

> So yeah, I can definitely see Aradia going bad here. The key point for her character is that it would mean that being reborn did NOTHING to develop her main character flaw: her fatalism. Aradia STILL thinks Lord English is going to destroy them all and she STILL thinks there is nothing to be done about it. So instead of fighting a futile fight, she embraces the future she sees as inevitable and attempts to use it to her advantage. Aradia essentially becomes what we were expecting Eridan to be after Return to the Core.
> 
> Aradia's death (probably by the hand of a newly heroic Vriska in a stellar reversal of Make Her Pay) would be inevitable at that point. She would die embracing her character flaw, much like Equius before her.




S T U F F ?


----------



## shit (Jun 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also guys
> 
> >YFW The banner parallels the previous update, and has the scene cut back to LE (Who's physical features we will not see) watching Jack from a distance.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Aradia for L.E. 2012.

Makes perfect sense.

SHES been offing the horrorterrors.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh right my face


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

>Aradia
>Bad

What the fuck are you smoking?


----------



## shit (Jun 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> S T U F F ?



I was on board until the vriska wankan
then I fell overboard


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

Well I don't really agree but if you read it the case is there. Sure she's all smiles but guys you've read the animes, and watched movies/TV you know that beware the nice ones is a trope.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> This is why I want her alive, and rejected by John (though I would be 0kay if they ended up together). The rage of fans that she's alive, the Rage of fans that John rejected her. The even sweeter possible rage if John chooses Rose who reciprocates.
> 
> I mean it will be like
> 
> ...



 John liked Vriska too, remember ? He was warmed up to the idea of going to a date with her and was about to ask then he punked out . That's what makes this so sad it would have been a good red cute redrom. Terezi killing her like that idk it brought me back to the time where I hated her cuz she killed John cuz she was butt hurt.

 But that's where my conflict begins was killing Vriska the only way to save the Ter and Karkat ? Or was there another way to go about it ? Hell Vriska looked like she was almost able to kill Jack , would it have been worth it ? Getting Jack down to half health or lower that's commendable in fact why didn't Aradia and Vriska team up to take him down ? I think that combo would have been enough to kill the Sovereign Slayer. That supports the evil Aradia theory alot. Hell now I noticed that the lowest blood and the highest blood (land) would be evil this is probably something of a bigger picture.  

Lol I wonder why I went into tl;dr mode, guess I had alot of homestuck shit on my mind.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Well I don't really agree but if you read it the case is there. Sure she's all smiles but guys you've read the animes, and watched movies/TV you know that beware the nice ones is a trope.


She's too happy to be alive again to do anything evil.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> She's too happy to be alive again to do anything evil.



Sunny doesn't it seem weird that she so calculating the only time anything unpredictable (from her perspective not as her characters story) was when she died the first time. She seems to have everything planned, you know what I mean ?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

When dead, she was more in tuned with the spirit world. So she knew the future more.

Or something.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, my Tavros Lord English Hypothesis is wrong, i realized.

The breath symbol was just temporary.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

Huh             ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Huh             ?



I assume the Sun symbol clock and the breath symbol clock are the same clock and it just changes.

The theory hinged on the breath being LE's symbol. It isn't.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

I guess that's valid.

Makes more sense than 2 clocks.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

i thought it was already canon that aradia serves lord english

i don't see what there is to debate


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i thought it was already canon that aradia serves lord english
> 
> i don't see what there is to debate



I'm sort of on the fence about this.

By which i mean i don't care.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

What?

Since when?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

since she was talking all that sinister shit about the master that she and dave serve as timebandits


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

The master being time itself you derp.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

She was talking about their obligations of being the Hero of Time.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

she never said anything like that you derp


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

you don't say stuff like "we are good at time" in a conversation where you consider time your master

you don't see scratch saying "lol i'm good at lord english"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

/rereading the dead dave convo because I think you're both full of shit


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /rereading the dead dave convo because I think you're *both* full of shit



I thought Homestuck was the only one who thought this.

Also, if i were scratch, I'd say "I'm good at Lord English" all the time.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

i'm not scratch and even i'm thinking about starting to say it all the time


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

AA: the living need each others help
AA: just like the dead do
AA: alpha dave still has a long way to go
AA: hes still not at ease with his mortality
AA: but people like us have to be!
AA: we have to be prepared to die a thousand deaths before our quest is complete
AA: the master we serve demands it
TG: so
TG: im just one dead dave offered up to the time god
AA: pretty much 

It's being metaphorical

Not literal.

Besides, Lord English is described as a demon, not a god.

The whole thing is about as the Hero of Time, you have to be prepared to die a lot.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

the perception of a powerful entity being a demon or god is subjective, the followers always think it's a god and the opposers always think it's a demon, but i'm not talking about dave's "time god" line anyway

i'm only talking about this:

AA: we have to be prepared to die a thousand deaths before our quest is complete
AA: the master we serve demands it

i don't see anything to suggest that time itself demands them to die a thousand deaths, and it definitely doesn't demand them to complete their quest either, time is just their tool


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

The master is time itself ffs.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i don't see anything to suggest that time itself demands them to die a thousand deaths, and it definitely doesn't demand them to complete their quest either, time is just their tool



Actually, that is exactly what she's saying. It isn't their 'tool', they just cooperate with it.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunny surprised Homestuck is being terrible.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

zenieth chiming in to say precisely nothing, as usual

sunny you're just repeating yourself without addressing anything i said

AA: alpha dave still has a long way to go 
AA: hes still not at ease with his mortality
AA: but people like us have to be!
AA: we have to be prepared to die a thousand deaths before our quest is complete
AA: the master we serve demands it 

what does time travel have to do with demanding people to die thousands of times to complete a quest? 

and ok seriously does this look like someone who is thinking of time as their "master" ?

AA: there is plenty of time for just about anything
AA: lots and lots of time
AA: enough time to understand that *time isnt much of anything at all*
TG: it isnt
AA: time is like a game
AA: *just one fun game in realitys cupboard which is full of them*
AA: its the one we are the best at!
AA: while other people are better at the other games
AA: but when all the games are back in the cupboard everyone is about the same

and cross they're still utilizing it as a means to achieve a certain end, meaning it is a tool


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> and cross they're still utilizing it as a means to achieve a certain end, meaning it is a tool



Are you saying that, say, a sailor has the ocean as his tool?

If so, I may have to consider a career change.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

They are a tool of time more than time is a tool of them.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Are you saying that, say, a sailor has the ocean as his tool?
> 
> If so, I may have to consider a career change.



no, i'm saying that time is dave and aradia's tool

you and your metaphors, always trying to change the situation because you can't work with the one at hand

and his tool would be his boat, the ocean is more of a neutral obstacle


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2011)

You're right about me providing particularly nothing theory wise, I just need to enjoy my glowing lesbians and cool kids with shades to be content. Not have heart attacks over vague shit.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You're right about me providing particularly nothing theory wise, I just need to enjoy my glowing lesbians and cool kids with shades to be content. Not have heart attacks over vague shit.



i know


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2011)

You should learn to do that sometime, you know be chilly.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You should learn to do that sometime, you know be chilly.



i am always "chilly", it's people like you who are always expressing butthurt at my HILARIOUS ANTICS


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2011)

Having brainfarts over the possibility of Noir being hurt isn't chilly


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2011)

But enough bullshit, how about that Spider8reath


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Having brainfarts over the possibility of Noir being hurt isn't chilly



funny, it's you who keeps bringing that up in this thread

the myth of my noir wank is a joke from another thread, where i use it to annoy certain people over and over.. apparently you're aware of the myth but aren't in on the joke


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> no, i'm saying that time is dave and aradia's tool
> 
> you and your metaphors, always trying to change the situation because you can't work with the one at hand
> 
> and his tool would be his boat, the ocean is more of a neutral obstacle



Holy shit you just proved yourself wrong.

SAILOR uses BOAT to traverse OCEAN.

DAVE uses TIMETABLES to traverse TIME.

X uses Y to traverse Z.

Y is the tool.

Not Z.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Holy shit you just proved yourself wrong.
> 
> SAILOR uses BOAT to traverse OCEAN.
> 
> ...



nope, dave uses time to traverse the game session


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> nope, dave uses time to traverse the game session



This is the part where you're wrong. 

He doesn't USE time, he travels to different points in it.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> This is the part where you're wrong.
> 
> He doesn't USE time, he travels to different points in it.



you might as well say a rope climber doesn't use his rope and just travels to different points on it

also why do people always complain when we talk about temporal mechanics?

it keeps happening


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you might as well say a rope climber doesn't use his rope and just travels to different points on it



I assume this rope is tied to something. Let's say a mountain. He is USING the ROPE to climb the MOUNTAIN.

If it isn't tied to something, then he's not USING the rope because there's no goal. One could say he's USING his HANDS to traverse the ROPE.

We aren't even arguing about time. We are arguing about grammar at this point.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

the mountain = the session and the places throughout time he's travelling to

and we're arguing about some abstract metaphysical bullshit whatever it is

and there's nothing anyone can do to stop it


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> the mountain = the session and the places throughout time he's travelling to



Okay, mountain = session, rope = timetables, Dave = climber.

Dave is ascending and descending timewise with his trusty rope.

Where is the part where I stop being right.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

time = rope

timetables = hardy ropeclimbing gloves


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> time = rope
> 
> timetables = hardy ropeclimbing gloves



>Implying time is a separate entity from its respective universe


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> >Implying time is a separate entity from its respective universe



>implying that anything at all is a seperate entity from its respective universe

but ehh

AA: time is like a game
AA: just one fun game in realitys cupboard which is full of them
AA: its the one we are the best at!
AA: while other people are better at the other games
AA: but when all the games are back in the cupboard everyone is about the same

it's not me who implied it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

Read the OP or at least some of it so you know the context () and then read my reply


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> >implying that anything at all is a seperate entity from its respective universe
> 
> but ehh
> 
> ...



Okay look.

Time x Space = Universe.

Space travel = traversing universe

Time travel = traversing universe

You don't USE time to time travel. That's silly.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> *zenieth chiming in to say precisely nothing, as usual*
> 
> sunny you're just repeating yourself without addressing anything i said
> 
> ...



I almost stopped reading here , but besides the blatant lie I really like the theorizing and I agree with it.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Okay look.
> 
> Time x Space = Universe.
> 
> ...



you're overgeneralizing

you might as well say the sailor doesn't use buoyancy and only uses his boat, even though buoyancy is part of his boat, he doesn't use the wind or his sails either, just the boat


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you're overgeneralizing
> 
> you might as well say the sailor doesn't use buoyancy and only uses his boat, even though buoyancy is part of his boat, he doesn't use the wind or his sails either, just the boat



No, look.

Dave uses his hands too. And other stuff sometimes i guess.

But he _doesn't_ *USE* time. He uses time travel and time mechanics.

Astronauts don't use space.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

of course he _uses_ time, what do you think happened at the LOHACSE?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> of course he _uses_ time, what do you think happened at the LOHACSE?



He used time travel and time mechanics, not time itself.

I'm repeating myself here.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

oh look, using time as a means to achieve an end


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> oh look, using time travel and time mechanics as a means to achieve an end



Fixed.

We're barely arguing at this point.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

now that you've conceded to me always being right about everything, i could use some time to recuperate

yeah, think i might use an hour or so of my time to prepare some kind of feast


----------



## shit (Jun 16, 2011)

homestuck, I see you dissin my gurl
you stoppe


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> now that you've conceded to me always being right about everything, i could use some time to recuperate
> 
> yeah, think i might use an hour or so of my time to prepare some kind of feast



We were both right.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2011)

in b4 bec noir kills Sn8wman


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 16, 2011)

A time cult in HomeStuck sounds interesting.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> in b4 bec noir kills Sn8wman



And I would die laughing.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2011)

Needs more stronger.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Read the OP or at least some of it so you know the context () and then read my reply



 the Japan cow.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 16, 2011)

shit said:


> homestuck, I see you dissin my gurl
> you stoppe



pshhthpthhh as if i am not the innocent helpless and adorable victim of her vicious attacks and ruthless unwarranted slander from which i may never recover


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

You know if Aradia is really evil, even though it ruins my OT3, I'd be 0kay with it as long as she had a fight with Dave. Because Time vs Time always looks kick ass.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 16, 2011)

Time vs time. I don't even...

But it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2011)

What the fuck did I just read?

So first evil Tavros now evil Aradia. What's next evil WV?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 16, 2011)

anything is possible Plat

anything


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2011)

True, I mean who guessed gamzee going evil before that new years update?

Anything is pawssible.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 16, 2011)

the pawssibilities are endless


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2011)

We have all the pawssiblities, all of them.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> True, I mean who guessed gamzee going evil before that new years update?
> 
> Anything is pawssible.



I though Stephen King's IT taught us to never trust a clown. EVER.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2011)

I thought the Joker taught us that?


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 16, 2011)

The Joker, IT, Ronald McDonald. One of dem clowns.

EDIT: Screw it I'm too lazy.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> What the fuck did I just read?
> 
> So first evil Tavros now evil Aradia. What's next evil WV?



I didn't say he was evil, just LE.

Maybe LE can't help devouring the shattered husks of universes. Perhaps he's misunderstood like poltergeists.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 16, 2011)

John is evil and Lord English
Rose is evil and Lord English
Dave is evil and Lord English
Jade is evil and Lord English
Karkat is evil and Lord English
Terezi is evil and Lord English
Aradia is evil and Lord English
Nepeta is evil and Lord English
Sollux is evil and Lord English
Vriska is evil and Lord English
Equius is evil and Lord English
Kanaya is evil and Lord English
Feferi is evil and Lord English
Tavros is evil and Lord English
Gamzee is not evil and Lord English


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 16, 2011)

it all makes so much sense 

everyone is Lord English

everyone


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> What the fuck did I just read?
> 
> So first evil Tavros now evil Aradia. What's next evil WV?



This can't be plat it can't be   The bucket tiering combo of Cross, Homo, and Sandfag must have caused him to lose his hope.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

KT, your set continues to make me cry.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

Oi KT, I haven't bucket tier'd in god knows how long


----------



## Sylar (Jun 16, 2011)

*CoughSpaceJamCough*


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Sylar said:


> *CoughSpaceJamCough*



To be fair, that was a long while ago.

Also, I'm only bucket tier when solicited.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

Sylar said:


> *CoughSpaceJamCough*


One of the best nights of my life


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oi KT, I haven't bucket tier'd in god knows how long



I know I know but those days of your sand fagotry still run deep. Don't get me started on the 3x bucket combo you guys had a few pages back, it may have caused a sand singularity.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2011)

I still have my hope KT .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I still have my hope KT .



Where is it dammit ?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2011)

The same place where Eridan's torso is.

Aka

Nobody gives a fuck land.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2011)

The land of Nobody and Fuck giving


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2011)

My hope is omnipresent.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

Consorts being Dontgiveafuckadiles


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Eridan's torso for LE.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 16, 2011)

Seahorse-dad for LE.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

Nah, his legs will graft his head back on.

And become Pantsdan


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2011)

you can also rearrange it to the land of giving and nobody fucks.

cause he's always giving whales and nobody fucks him


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Nah, his legs will graft his head back on.
> 
> And become Pantsdan



Must happen.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

The sand singularity is sucking away everyone's hope , spouting blasphemy like cheap cigars. It, it feels bad man.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2011)

I am actually okay with pantsdan.


----------



## shit (Jun 16, 2011)

sometimes you have to hope for whatever you can get


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

Fucking Nick Cage


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2011)

Nic Cage .

Also KT your hope has been dashed, I was actually right about a god tier death this time .


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

FUCK! HAVE MY TEARS I'LL TAKE US TO BUCKET TIER!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2011)

And now we get to see scratch beat slick up.

Good stuff.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmm for some reason I feel this isn't the last time will see Spider-bitch in fact I know it's not. But I'm a man so I'll go ahead and make this Catuc set like I promised.

EDIT: Slicks hand is still clean


----------



## geG (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

Nah I'll be nice for now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> DO YOU EVER THINK THAT IF TOYS REALLY DID COME ALIVE SOME PEOPLE WOULD DO THINGS LIKE VIOLENTLY JACK OFF ONTO THEIR TOYS OF JESSIE AND VIOLENTLY JACK OFF ONTO HER. THEN WHEN THEY LEAVE THE OTHER TOYS TRY TO CONSOLE HER. BUT SHE CAN'T REMOVE THE SPERM BECAUSE IT WOULD LOOK SUSPICIOUS. SO NOW SHE'S THERE COVERED IN THE STUFF AND CAN'T DO ANYTHING ABOUT IT. AND THE WORSE PART IS EVEN IF SHE'S SUICIDAL SHE'LL CAN'T KILL HERSELF!


What


the



fuck


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay consider that the book has a face, what if the book is made of the skin of an alternate spades slick, and Scratch is gonna do something similar.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay Fuck it I'm not really sad. And I didn't actually right that, I saw it on 4chan last night.

I'd delete so that people wouldn't have to see but Sunny already quoted so yeah.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie I'm sad but like I said Vriska's not staying dead. 
I have  hope.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I'll be nice and delete mine I'll save it for something that really deserves it like I dunno Dave dieing for real.

Sunny if you want you can delete to but whatever


----------



## geG (Jun 16, 2011)

None of you have hope

Only partytime now


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83B083Lsbfc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


I'll always have hope dunk-ass


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

She'll live damn it she has to


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> She'll live damn it she has to



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYFN6mB9Tzk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Vriska's dead , she's gone ! But she's in my avy and here in my sig. She lives on as a part of me ! If your gonna steal steal all the stuff , once I have all of it I means that I've won ! Who the hell do you think I am !?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

KT, I explicitly said it has to be surrounded by sand.

I _guess _this can do for the next month, though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> KT, I explicitly said it has to be surrounded by sand.
> 
> I _guess _this can do for the next month, though.



Wow Wow  I thought we said 3 weeks.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Wow Wow  I thought we said 3 weeks.



It was three weeks for me, one month for you.


----------



## shit (Jun 16, 2011)

I saw that thing about Jessie on 4chan except a lot more drawn out and not capslocked


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

About update:

Scratch has his gun at the ready omg.

Dave has the Scarlet Ribbitar omg.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> It was three weeks for me, one month for you.



What I assumed that if I gave you 3 weeks it would be mutual in length. I'm wearing this set till the  first Wednesday of June dude.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

shit said:


> I saw that thing about Jessie on 4chan except a lot more drawn out and not capslocked



Yeah I was trying to reconstruct it from memory best I could. And I capslocked it to show rage.


----------



## shit (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jun 16, 2011)

that nic cage smirk


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What I assumed that if I gave you 3 weeks it would be mutual in length. I'm wearing this set till the first Wednesday of June dude.



That was two weeks ago for me.


...I assume you mean July in which case that's cool.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> About update:
> 
> Scratch has his gun at the ready omg.
> 
> Dave has the Scarlet Ribbitar omg.



I expect Dave and Jade to escape.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

shit said:


> that nic cage smirk



It's like he's staring right at her recently penetrated orifice.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2011)

Also there should be more twitching of her dead body.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also there should be more twitching of her dead body.



Not how corpses work.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Needs more stronger.




I've made sets of Stronger, Ichigo ,Nigo, Amazon, X, V3. The only person I haven't made a set of is Riderman 



Crossbow said:


> Not how corpses work.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 16, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


>



That emote...

It haunts my dreams.


----------



## shit (Jun 16, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also there should be more twitching of her dead body.



no
twitching would invite hope
where there is none
only tears
delicious tears


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYFN6mB9Tzk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Vriska's dead , she's gone ! But she's in my avy and here in my sig. She lives on as a part of me ! If your gonna steal steal all the stuff , once I have all of it I means that I've won ! Who the hell do you think I am !?


The only character that is allowed with is Bro, being referenced by Dave.

Any other character is blasphemy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Not how corpses work.


More emptying of bowels then.

That's how corpses work.

Wait...do trolls poop?

[/luffy]


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 16, 2011)

I would be totally bummed about Vriska official death but that Nic Cage smirk made it all a little better, I guess he's not so bad after all.

BUT, THAT'S A LIE. HA HA HA HA! A LIE HA HA!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol KT.

All the cool people are dead don't sweat it .


----------



## geG (Jun 16, 2011)

Ahahahahaha holy shit


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 16, 2011)

ahahahahaha


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 16, 2011)

Butthurt bitch be butthurt.


----------



## shit (Jun 16, 2011)

we           won!


----------



## Kurou (Jun 16, 2011)

Geg said:


> Ahahahahaha holy shit



oh wow


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 16, 2011)

Geg said:


> Ahahahahaha holy shit



That was even worse than that Aradia and Equius thing even from a female perspective, which means it was reaaalllly bad. That was a new MSPA ass hurt record.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 16, 2011)

Ah that's a shame, I'd grown to like her.

Terezi's tied with Kanaya on the Show me your Stabs board now.

Also lolfandomsecrets.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

Geg said:


> Ahahahahaha holy shit





I understand that he feels trolled or sad but honestly to hate homestuck and Andrew (to hate a real life person just cuz you think their writing is shitty is so petty and unbecoming) is ridiculous, this makes all the people that are sad over Vriska's death look like douchebags. On another note ever notice that Andrew always makes a character dear to the audience right before he kills them


----------



## Pipe (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes Vriska is dead


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 16, 2011)

you can always rely on fandomsecrets for utterly absurd shit


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

Seriously if he left out the paragraph that started with "Andrew" this would have been a legitimate criticism.

EDIT: Endless Mike in my MSPAGD ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> EDIT: Endless Mike in my MSPAGD ?



I know right

but he got scared off


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 17, 2011)

the lack of roboaradia has displeased him


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 17, 2011)

He should have came when I was schooling plat on the difference between Doc and Bec's FG power


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I understand that he feels trolled or sad but honestly to hate homestuck and Andrew (to hate a real life person just cuz you think their writing is shitty is so petty and unbecoming) is ridiculous, this makes all the people that are sad over Vriska's death look like douchebags. On another note ever notice that Andrew always makes a character dear to the audience right before he kills them


she                  *


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 17, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> the lack of roboaradia has displeased him


he denies that he wants to jump on robo aradia's circuits

but we both know the truth TV

the sick, toasterfucker truth


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> He should have came when I was schooling plat on the difference between Doc and Bec's FG power


That'd be difficult.

Because what you have at their core is a weapon and a defender, both charged up with divine power.

Ultimate sword meets ultimate shield.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2011)

Geg said:


> Ahahahahaha holy shit



KT did you write this ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That'd be difficult.
> 
> Because what you have at their core is a weapon and a defender, both charged up with divine power.
> 
> Ultimate sword meets ultimate shield.



It was more of a debate of versitality rather than how offensive or defensive they were. Though I still don't see Doc being very offensively competent. But I don't feel like debating so whatever.

Any one see 500 days of summer ? #random?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> KT did you write this ?



Now I know for a fact Geg hacked your computer.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 17, 2011)

For every time a fan gets irrationally butthurt, a pupa gets its wings. :33


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2011)

Why would you say that ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Why would you say that ?





EDIT:*Fuuuuuuuu*


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2011)

Photobucket fail.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 17, 2011)

And the creys of butthurt fans could be heard all across the galaxy.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2011)

This shit didn't happen when Kanaya went down. There was only blackest hearts and utter despair


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2011)

Geg can enjoy his party though.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 17, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Not how corpses work.



No but some insects get all twitchy when they die/are already dead.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2011)

No the only thing that happened when kan bit it was you Zeneith posting "PLATINUM HEARLD MY RAGE!!!!" 1000 times .


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2011)

It was my way of grieving outside of bitch tears


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2011)

It was quite a lot of grieving .


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 17, 2011)

Geg said:


> Ahahahahaha holy shit



hahahahahaha

Just because she was a three dimensional character doesn't mean her deathisn't just after so many shit she has done.

And who says Andrew did it just to prove that point?

Massive butthurt is massive.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 17, 2011)

Doc Scratch does not aproove of the bucket tiering of his house.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 17, 2011)

Geg said:


> Ahahahahaha holy shit



I'm going to cut past the legitimate criticism and the paragraph o' opinions to the final line.

Her death was the most justest death ever.

I'd whip out the ol' resume if I could be assed to find it.


Edit: Commence uncanny parallel retrieval in three... two... one.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2011)

It's been a long time since we've dropped it like it's hot


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 17, 2011)

> *So,  is the clock what official determines whether or not a God Tier  player's death is just or heroic, or is it simply something that shows  the outcome, much like a regular clock simply tells time, and does not  hold any actually bearing on time?*
> 
> The story provides no conclusive answer to this, and I personally  cannot provide the scoop either. Not that I am withholding it to be coy,  but to take my word for it one way or another would be missing the  point. The destruction of the clock is another element among many for  you to weigh when considering these events.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 17, 2011)

Only Hussie can invoke deep thinking by repeating what has already been said.




zenieth said:


> It's been a long time since we've dropped it like it's hot



Too long, my friend. Too long.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2011)

But to be fair, if he knew it was going to kill her, he might be hitting it harder.

Not going to lie I laughed hard at this.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 17, 2011)

Slick "weighs in on the matter" with wanton violence.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 17, 2011)

So does this make Spades a Vriska Hater?

Does Spades like any of the trolls.

If he was an MSPA fan (which he appears to be) who do you think his favorite character is (Aside from himself, and his Bro's)?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2011)

He probably tolerates Karkat. Also his favorite is obviously Bec Noir.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 17, 2011)

He was friends with Karkat


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2011)

If by friends you mean utterly using for his own goals then sure.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> If by friends you mean utterly using for his own goals then sure.



Is this not the textbook definition of friendship?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 17, 2011)

You know really we should make a reverse bet thread where we all bet against a really popular theory that we support on the chance that Andrew trolls it.

I mean really how many of you don't think that Lord English is connected to the reason sessions get doomed even ones where it makes no sense for the players to loose.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 17, 2011)

How would we even know that?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 17, 2011)

Know what? That LE is hypothetically involved? Well it is a theory that has been going around a lot. Note I said popular not good or obvious theories. 

Or about seemingly far to easy to win situations? I mean really in the time line where John died against his world boss, I find it hard to believe that 3 tier Jack would be much of threat for a max level player, Hell there was Bro, Mom and Dad. As well Dave and Rose with Sprites running around it just doesn't makes sense to me for them to be able to lost to just 3tier Jack.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure what you're saying here, Noob.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 17, 2011)

Noob hasn't made sense for a while.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Noob hasn't made sense for a while.



Too true.

We should kill two birds with one stone and replace him with Snoop Dogg.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 17, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtUVQei3nX4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope the clock did have something to do with it.

That way Slick killed vriska .


Also Hussie just shot down your final hope KT .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 17, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I hope the clock did have something to do with it.
> 
> That way Slick killed vriska .
> 
> ...



Jegus Plat I stood by you when everyone was ridiculing Eridan, why must you taunt me so ?  Is it so bad to ask for a fraction of remorse ? Your at least half the bro you use to be.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2011)

This is tough love KT.

You need to get adjusted to life after vriska.

I will help you regain your hope, after the matter you can start making after life theories .


----------



## brolmes (Jun 17, 2011)

everyone's still around in their dream bubbles anyway


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2011)

And you will now be able to take satisfaction in the deaths of characters you don't like.

When sollux gets murdered by gamzee soon you will be able to mock his 2 fans .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Your at least half the bro you use to be.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't worry KT, everyone will be resurrected en masse from their dream bubbles by Aradia eventually.

Except Eridan.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2011)

Eridan will be too busy being the plumbthroat .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Don't worry KT, everyone will be resurrected en masse from their dream bubbles by Aradia eventually.
> 
> Except Tavros.



Fixed.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 17, 2011)

It will be Rufio instead!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 17, 2011)

Holiemhope ?!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Plat's new set is much more Platesque than his last two.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Holiemhope ?!


----------



## Pipe (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope didn't stop Father.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually it sort of did in a way .


----------



## Kurou (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 18, 2011)

oh shit STURONGA


----------



## Pipe (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Kurou (Jun 18, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> oh shit STURONGA




Iknorite 


I have to say I'm loving all of the showa riders so far.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 18, 2011)

they're all Heroes of Justice


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

I told Strikey to upgrade to Stronger


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Stronger is always a good choice


----------



## Kurou (Jun 18, 2011)

I've still got a few I haven't worn yet.



Probably going with S1 next. But I plan to keep this one for a while.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

S1 and Stronger


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Super-1 has the dreams of humanity in his fists and JUSTICE in his feet


----------



## Kurou (Jun 18, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Super-1 has the dreams of humanity in his fists and JUSTICE in his feet



The rabbit on the moon.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 18, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> The rabbit on the moon.


using his body as a shield for that shuttle like a bro


----------



## Kurou (Jun 18, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> using his body as a shield for that shuttle like a bro


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2011)

AUTO-HARLEY


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2011)

SPACETIME FRAYMOTIF

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2011)

This'll most likely be the part where Scratch gets banished. 

And Fraymotifs are confirmed to be techniques that let players use the full extent of their powers.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2011)

SCRATCHYUKEN!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2011)

Karkat killed Gamzee. Best result.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2011)

Well it was 4 against 1, in Gamzee's defence. 

Also dead Gamzee :/


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> SPACETIME FRAYMOTIF
> 
> FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



THIS IS THE PART WHERE EVERYONE WHO EVER DOUBTED THAT JADE HAS SPACE POWERS COULD GO FUCK THEMSELVES, RIGHT ALONG SIDE THOSE THAT DOUBTED SPACETIME TECHNIQUES EXISTED.

ALSO FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2011)

Dave is such a boss. I mean god damn.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2011)

Google told me so

LET THE MAD FLOW

GAMZEE WAS A FAVOURITE OF MINE, AND I LIKED VRISKA, I TAKE IT LIKE A BOSS, YOU CRY BITCH TEARS


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

IDE/Theory. Gamzee was actually bitch owning in the fight, Karakt really was crying because he thought they were all gonna die. Then either
A) Gamzee saving Karkat for last just went to finish the others off first, Karkat snuck up behind him and killed him

B) Gamzee gave Karkat a weapon and then Picked up either Kanaya or Terezi. and was like "COME AT ME BRO! you can save them. JUST KILL ME! be like a real troll. KILL ME!
hurry man she's dieing. IT'S GETTING HARD TO STOP MY HAND FROM CLOSING. come one bro what you gonna do? HONK honk-" DEAD.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

I still believe that Gamzee found the second way to get a tiger, and got himself killed on purpose.


PLATINUM LEND ME HOPE!


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2011)

And now Jack is getting thrown into the troll universe. 

Meanwhile, We're either about to get the scratch or John will use The Tumor to blow up the beat mesa.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Also just occurred to me this is a lot closer to my crazy theory of Dave using Jade as a weapon than I thought could happen (I thought it couldn't)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope the others are okay though 

PAGE 413 TIME


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2011)

Well if Gamzee's dead then that makes it 6/12.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> And now Jack is getting thrown into the troll universe.
> 
> Meanwhile, We're either about to get the scratch or John will use The Tumor to blow up the beat mesa.



Which let me just say doesn't make too much sense. I mean okay it's kinda awesome if this is actually what does send him there. (GO JADE-DAVE for best tag team.) But he still doesn't have his red hand, so unless someone/anyone appears out of the blue one of them is about to lose a lot of blood (which really means shit, I mean Jade can probably teleport, and Dave can go anywhere is space time so go god tier). 

But back to what I was trying to say the narration says that he now knows better than to let the planets live. But what about this situation lets him know the planets are a bad thing?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Well if Gamzee's dead then that makes it 6/12.



Won't that make it 5/12 unless Vriska revives.

Also guys

>That feel when your OTP is canon, but only after 1/2 died.

>I'd feel sadder but update too awesome, that the only sad I can spare is for possibly Gamzee.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2011)

The red blood comes from Jade, that is why Jack is so angry 

Why did I suggest that I even like Jade.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 18, 2011)

Karkat (possibly) killing Gamzee and Slick getting his ass handed to him soften the Vriska blow. Not that I dislike Gamzee but out of the currently alive trolls he's my fave.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 18, 2011)

So does this mean we can use fraymotifs now TV ?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2011)

I doubt it's Jade's blood that's on Jack's hand, unless he somehow overcame his inability to kill her.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 18, 2011)

It could have been a few seconds too late Auto-Harley, Zoid?

And not unless you scrounge up the boonbonds, KT.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

>YFW there will never bee a page 612.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2011)

That's pretty likely. I am expecting Dellaluce to write a really depressing fic if that happens.

And it looks like we won't get to see John's corpsesmooching of Rose. Still, it'd be interesting to see Rose alive again in a body that's probably more exposed to grimdark than her dead body/


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh shit

They're fucking with the red shift


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

>YFW all trolls come back to life somehow and do a x12 Fraymotif ultimate combo?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol'd hard at Auto-Harley

Uhgawd, I'm at the edge of my seat here, I want to know what happens next 

Also lol @ when Scratch shoryukens Spades.

Btw, if there's a flash for the Scratch, I'm betting this is the song.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-ujyDvr0ps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> >YFW all trolls come back to life somehow and do a x12 Fraymotif ultimate combo?


10x*

6 trolls, 4 humans

Also noob, cut it out with the crack theories.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> It could have been a few seconds too late Auto-Harley, Zoid?
> 
> And not unless you scrounge up the boonbonds, KT.



Also Imagine Dave's reaction when his auto Harley gets her killed.

Wait nvm he'd just god tier her.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Karkat killed Gamzee. Best result.


Nope.



He 'dealed' with him.

Vague on purpose.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also Imagine Dave's reaction when his auto Harley gets her killed.
> 
> Wait nvm he'd just god tier her.


Her dreamself is dead, retard.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Karkat (verbed) Gamzee.

Any bets on what the verb could be other than killed?


Also, Scratch got his ass handed to him straight out the fucking mansion.

Also, awesome spacetime combat. Green Sun Streetsweeper is awesome.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> 10x*
> 
> 6 trolls, 4 humans
> 
> Also noob, cut it out with the crack theories.



Pssh I made like one of this page. Everything else is either a joke, or a fact.

@Sunny She's alive in Sprite form

DERP


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Her dreamself is dead, retard.



No she's not, shitforbrains. She's just a sprite.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Why did I suggest that I even like Jade.



cuz you thought you were a cooler guy than you are?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

Considering they're both active simultaneously AND Jade wound up in a dream bubble while sleeping, the self-dreamself connection has obviously been severed.

It wouldn't work.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Karkat (verbed) Gamzee.
> 
> Any bets on what the verb could be other than killed?
> 
> ...


Lobotomized.


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe he cut off his head


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

shit said:


> maybe he cut off his head




He'd need control of his finger to have drawn it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 18, 2011)

Do any of you have mugen I'm banging my fucking head on my computer to try to get thee screen-pack to work I have 1.0 btw.


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

well obvs they got some slime from somewhere and karkat is sad about making gamzee a retard again

but if we never see gamzee x dave rap battle nor any justification soliloqui from gamzee about why he wanted everyone dead, then I'll be extremely disappoint


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

tho it did make me feel warm and fuzzy to hear karkat call gamzee his best friend


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

God Tier Bec Jadesprite ftw


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> God Tier Bec Jadesprite ftw



Yes.

Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes.

Dear fucking god yes.


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

and then all she'll do is cry even harder and more hysterically than before


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

shit said:


> well obvs they got some slime from somewhere and karkat is sad about making gamzee a retard again
> 
> but if we never see gamzee x dave rap battle nor any justification soliloqui from gamzee about why he wanted everyone dead, then I'll be extremely disappoint


That's my guess, yes.


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

so, Karkat's good buddies before and during their original game session were Gamzee and Kanaya

so who was auspicitizing for whom?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

It'd be more the moirail quadrant


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> It'd be more the moirail quadrant



Exactly. Gamzee's chill stonerism mellows out Karkat's natural ire.


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

but what if

they were all together in one place and talking to each other?

dun dun dunnnn


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

shit said:


> but what if
> 
> they were all together in one place and talking to each other?
> 
> dun dun dunnnn



It's sounding like you're a GamzeexKanaya shipper.

If so, I must sever all ties with you and all you believe in.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

Shipping Kanaya with anything but another female is blasphemous.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Shipping Kanaya with anything but another female is blasphemous.



Seconded for truthiness.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

REAL MEN HONK IT OUT.

gamzee was a bro from beginning to end.

MOTHERFUCKING SADNESS, WHAT DOES IT MEAN?

ill tell you what it means

FUCKING NOTHING CAUSE HE WENT OUT STYLING 

now lets watch dave and jade be badasses like i knew they always were.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Not enough people are discussing Scratch's kickassery.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

Scratch was pretty cool that uppercut out of his apartment was pretty slick, on slick that is.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

Why did Rose and John have to be such derps. They could have done something awesome

like Azure Rapturnado or something.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 18, 2011)

I would of loved it he showed Slick get hadouken'd out the window.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Why did Rose and John have to be such derps. They could have done something awesome
> 
> like Azure Rapturnado or something.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

i'm 0kay with that


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

now for important nonconksucky theory time. What the fuck is gonna happen next?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Shit guys. Look at one of the pictures.



I think Karkat actually did it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

That's him reading Vriska's last words.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

dozeridingslowpoke.jpg


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> And not unless you scrounge up the boonbonds, KT.



grinding like a friend

well, there are obviously ways around that though


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's him reading Vriska's last words.



No shit. I was referring to the purple blood he's drenched in.

Rules out the possibility that they didn't kill him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

having his blood on them =/= he's killed.



Sunuvmann said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

I truly want to believe that before Gamzee died

He went out with a insane rap battle against Kanaya West


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

Kanaya now needs to wear the glasses, be the rapper.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> having his blood on them =/= he's killed.



So Karkat made out with Gamzee and that's how he got the blood on his face.

I see now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn Slick got his shit rocked by Scratch. Now he's doing some high flying.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> So Karkat made out with Gamzee and that's how he got the blood on his face.
> 
> I see now.


Well obviously there was some CQC.

Doesn't mean he's dead.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Scratch was pretty cool that uppercut out of his apartment was pretty slick, on slick that is.



Stylin' puns there.

@Sunny, nah, I'll go with the first theory.

UNLESS Gamzee's God Tier, in which case your cqc theory is way better.


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Shipping Kanaya with anything but another female is blasphemous.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

oh man that's a good one shit.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

*BURN THE HERETIC!!! *


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

they're gonna pick each other up on the rebound


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

realistically tho

pickings are slim at this point


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

this will only happen if somehow sollux in the next couple of updates turns into a woman.


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

I have fanart of that too


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

im quite certain you do


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

shit said:


> they're gonna pick each other up on the rebound



I personally know lesbians.

They don't give up and go for dudes unless it super-major desperation or an elaborate ploy of jealousy.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> So Karkat made out with Gamzee and that's how he got the blood on his face.
> 
> I see now.



Do you not read the mango's? People can lose fountains of blood and not die.


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

all the females of your species are dead
except one who's off world that you never talk to
and one in a relationship with a guy
and the chick you loved just got done soliciting a guy from another species
and then died


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Do you not read the mango's? People can lose fountains of blood and not die.



I have read the mangoes, yes. But this ain't no mango.

This is Homestuck.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

You know all things considered in a 4 way combo attack John's element would sound lamest. I mean it would be a Light-Space-Time-Wind attack, wind just seems so out of place.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

shit said:


> all the females of your species are dead
> except one who's off world that you never talk to
> and one in a relationship with a guy
> and the chick you loved just got done soliciting a guy from another species
> and then died



There's always Rose.

She can Bounce back.


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

I think kanaya fans are more in love with her being a lesbian than kanaya is
someone unimpt (sunny) once made the comparison of being a lesbian in alternia to liking brown hair over blond for earth humans


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

ROSE IS DEAAAAAAAAAAD

j/k you got me there, there's always Rose


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I have read the mangoes, yes. But this ain't no mango.
> 
> This is Homestuck.



Yeah but the manga example is just a play on the Hussie thing. I mean in general fictional characters are loosing blood that would kill a normal person without too severe repercussions. Plus really Karkat isn't covered in that much blood I'd say it's reasonable to assume a troll can loose that much blood and not die.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

Kanaya's lesbianism is cool, but I like kanaya for Kanaya. And this hadn't stop being a thing that is true even before kanpire


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Also honestly do you guys think Dave actually used Jade as a human shield?

I mean there are so many ways to look at that banner, but you could look at like Dave being a Dick and willing to sacrifice Jade just to survive, and that he go lucky that Jack loves Jade (You'd be a blubering FUCKASS but you could).

Personally I think Dave has future knowledge about Jack being unable to hurt her and used her as a shield knowing no harm would come to her. That's still kinda Dickish though. Which would be really out of character, I mean really if Jade did die or even just get seriously injured Dave would become a blithering pussy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

Kanaya was kinda a dull character before Kanpire

Good character, really enjoyed her relationship with Rose.

But apart from that, she was pretty second tier until Kanpire. >_>


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

And you go back to full sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) level.

Also Noob is a dumbass.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

Zeni, I know you love her.

But pretty much at the end of Hivebent

You had as top tier (i.e. having an effect on the story)
Karkat
Terezi
Vriska
Aradia

Those were the ones who were moving the story.

Much as you like other characters, and I did like Kanaya (consistently rated her in the top half of the troll rankings), until Kanpire, she was more or less Nepeta level.

Well no a tad higher.

But you get my point.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Well what do you think happened? 

There is the possibility that Dave is actually trying to throw her out of the way/Jade jumped in front of him. Which actually sounds like a better theory.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

You should know my kanfan shades accept no hate 

edit: I'm not talking about that Noob, I'km tlaking about Dave doing something other than being fucking pissed if she dies or going welp. Sure he's internally upset when he fucks up but he doesn't go bitchfitting


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

It looked more like he was holding her the same way Bro held Lil Cal


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Ehhh when I say blithering pussy I don't mean mopping around, or being a Sasuke. But you know he'll act out more than when he did with Bro. (I mean you can say that he didn't do much with Bro, but he did an acrobatic fucking flip of a handle, and was okay loosing his shades. I mean that may seem small but he's been pretty much wearing a pair all his life.) He'd definitely act out more, I mean he wouldn't go all Karkat on us but I could see him crying even if just 1 tear.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> It looked more like he was holding her the same way Bro held Lil Cal



Bro and Lil'cal  have a relationship so so creepy assuming 13 year old kids could have something like that is disturbing


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

do not bring this discussion to bucket tier noob, I swear I will neg you.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Pshh I'm just saying what's true, Bro is a pretty creepy guy. Crazy awesome yes, but also creepy.

Kinda like Caim badass yes, but someone you'd liked to be locked in a room with HELL NO.

edit: Also yeah the maybe smilie isn't conveying the right feeling.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Quick questions:

Do you think Slick will die from a fall that great?

Do you think Dave and Jade actually have a chance of escaping unscathed?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

Going to say No and Yes.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

1) Eh probably not though it would be funny.

2) Too early to tell.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 18, 2011)

holy fucking christ scratch calm down jesus

all he did was break a clock and he gets liquified for it... i guess that's it for kizaru's theory about scratch's combat abilities

the jade thing was great, would've been better in a different art style though.. and noob i think they probably knew that jack wouldn't touch jade, they would've found it out off panel or something

also are we taking bets on whether karkat and gamzee fapped into a bucket? because that's what it sounds like, i don't think he was talking about having killed him, it sounded like something much worse

and lol @ the dual penis reference he worked in 



zenieth said:


> And you go back to full sand ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) level.
> 
> Also Noob is a dumbass.



all the hostility, all of it



Crossbow said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> Do you think Slick will die from a fall that great?
> 
> Do you think Dave and Jade actually have a chance of escaping unscathed?



scratch can revive him so i don't see why not

i think we expect jade and dave to succeed so that might be a reason why it won't happen

aradia's hinted that dave will have to die at some point, so ehh


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also honestly do you guys think Dave actually used Jade as a human shield?
> 
> I mean there are so many ways to look at that banner, but you could look at like Dave being a Dick and willing to sacrifice Jade just to survive, and that he go lucky that Jack loves Jade (You'd be a blubering FUCKASS but you could).
> 
> Personally I think Dave has future knowledge about Jack being unable to hurt her and used her as a shield knowing no harm would come to her. That's still kinda Dickish though. Which would be really out of character, I mean really if Jade did die or even just get seriously injured Dave would become a blithering pussy.



dave was just taking a chance, and yeah it made him look like a dick, but guys are allowed to be dicks to their chicks as long as nobody actually gets hurt or nothin


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> also are we taking bets on whether karkat and gamzee fapped into a bucket? because that's what it sounds like, i don't think he was talking about having killed him, it sounded like something much worse
> 
> 
> and lol @ the dual penis reference he worked in
> ...



1. I agree, bucketry is a constant possibility.

2. Where? I must know.

3. Pretty cruel to kill-revive combo somebody. Not ruling it out.

4. Of course he'll die eventually. He can't go god-tier, so he's mortal.


----------



## geG (Jun 18, 2011)

The story finally stops focusing on the worst character and immediately shifts to the best character


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Geg said:


> The story finally stops focusing on the worst character and immediately shifts to the best character



This reminds me that Slick and Geg are parallels.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> 2. Where? I must know.



CG: OH, I BET IT IS JUST THE BIGGEST FUCKING BLAST A GUY CAN HAVE WITHOUT A PAIR OF SHAME GLOBES SECURED IN HIS TWO TREMBLING FISTS.


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

geg is such a john tard


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> CG: OH, I BET IT IS JUST THE BIGGEST FUCKING BLAST A GUY CAN HAVE WITHOUT A PAIR OF SHAME GLOBES SECURED IN HIS TWO TREMBLING FISTS.



I assume that "globes" meant balls, not phalluses (phalli?).


----------



## brolmes (Jun 18, 2011)

well it's already been confirmed that shame globes are what trolls use to start sick wank fires, i don't think even aliens would wank their balls

i'm guessing the globe element is the equivalent of the head of the member


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> well it's already been confirmed that shame globes are what trolls use to start sick wank fires, i don't think even aliens would wank their balls
> 
> i'm guessing the globe element is the equivalent of the head of the member



Okay, I'll agree if it means we stop talking about this right now.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 18, 2011)

you're the one who said you "must know"


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

So Karkat survives his zillywhoooing.... but who else does O:?


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 18, 2011)

And to think I was deemed crazy for thinking that Harley could intercept an attack from Jack. Well now.  Guess she's speedier than people give her credit for... Evenifitwasstriderwhodiditshutup.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 18, 2011)

CG: LET'S GET DOWN TO BUSINESS.
CG: TO DEFEAT NOIR.


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol'd at Auto Harley


----------



## Didi (Jun 18, 2011)

Pipe said:


> CG: LET'S GET DOWN TO BUSINESS.
> CG: TO DEFEAT NOIR.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

i imagine it would be kanaya singing that


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

I thought Bec had blown up prospit


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

What are you talking about Ban?


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

ban gets like that sometimes


----------



## brolmes (Jun 18, 2011)

he only tentacle raped it with red miles and cut the chain


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Geg said:


> The story finally stops focusing on the worst character and immediately shifts to the best character



this is quite possibly the happiest moment in Geg's life


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

Geg is on cloud nine right now.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 18, 2011)

Geg is almost as happy as that Smallville Guy

almost


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

It's impossible to be as happy as that guy.

Also there goes that scratch isn't good in combat theory .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

Also fraymotiffs look pretty spiffy .

I wonder if we will get to see a few troll ones down the road as well.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

how's the fanimation of the black king battle?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

Things like those almost never get completed.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Things like those almost never get completed.



Sunny's sidekick in pessimism.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Things like those almost never get completed.



A post full of hopeless, I see


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 18, 2011)

As far as I can tell they've got it mostly storyboarded out and are now working on actually putting stuff together. 

And the fan music album is going sometime soon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

Its not pessimism, its realism.

Reality is pessimistic.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

My hope is not for the complete hopeless.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Its not pessimism, its realism.
> 
> Reality is pessimistic.



Holy shit you are a depressingly pessimistic mother fucker.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> My hope is not for the complete hopeless.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 18, 2011)

Reality does not equal pessimism.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Reality does not equal pessimist.



You and Cactuar over here are the REAL heroes.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

As the hohenhiem of hope I am uniquely qualified to recognize when all hope is lost.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Hoenhiem his death was a good one.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 18, 2011)

When you are an avatar of hope, you are supposed to never lose hope.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

Why do you think Eridan failed?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 18, 2011)

PL4TS HOP3 DO3SNT 4CTU4LLY M4TT3R >:]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

Pipe said:


> When you are an avatar of hope, you are supposed to never lose hope.



Platinum

The Best Blue Lantern ever

Ever.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

And like a blue lantern, useless when alone. Which is always.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't lost hope, because I never had hope for that in the first place .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> And like a blue lantern, useless when alone. Which is always.



I just saw the Green Lantern movie.

Paradox Parallax reminded me of the horrorterrors.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

you mean Parallax? Oh his comic self is much friendlier looking


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> you mean Parallax? Oh his comic self is much friendlier looking



It must be hard to make bright yellow so inherently terrifying.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

Red Lantern: Zenieth (HERALD MY RAGE)
Agent Orange: Homestuck (All the buckets. All of them.)
Sinestro Corps: Shit (welcome to the dark carnival ) )
Green Lantern: Geg (Notice the name)
Blue Lantern: Platinum (Hope. Duh.)
Indigo Tribe: KizaruTaichou (Seems the most compassionate of all you fuckers lol)
Star Saphires: Me (Space Jam )
Black Lantern: Taurus Versant (He hath become death, destroyer of worlds)


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

pfft i'm only ever angry at that one point against kan.


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

you gave yourself star sapphire?
wuuuuut


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

you're not allowed to write space jam, sunny


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

Well i'm fine with blue lantern platinum .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Star Saphires: Me (Space Jam )
> Black Lantern: Taurus Versant (He hath become death, destroyer of worlds)



1. Awfully humble of you, but ruining childhoods doesn't count as being fueled by love.

2. I was not aware that Australians were allowed to hath become death.

3. Why don't I get a role?


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2011)

geg barely has the will to live


----------



## Pipe (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunny being a Star Saphire


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

I was McLovin'


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I was McLovin'



What are you even SAYING?

You are the most devoid-of-love person I've ever talked to on the internet.

That's saying something.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

The Indigo's are all psycho's so unless KT is actually crazy I don't see it.
Or maybe to use an extender metaphor, HS makes KT a quality poster, like the the rings makes psycho's compassionate.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> The Indigo's are all psycho's so unless KT is actually crazy I don't see it.
> Or maybe to use an extender metaphor, HS makes KT a quality poster, like the the rings makes psycho's compassionate.



>Implying anyone itt isn't a psycho.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> What are you even SAYING?
> 
> You are the most devoid-of-love person I've ever talked to on the internet.
> 
> That's saying something.


You're not worthy


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

Australians are basically living in hell all the time anyways.

Being a black lantern wouldn't make them feel much different.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You're not worthy



Sunny, you are the Gray Lantern, fueled by doubt and pessimism.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

shit waxes pretty red for me and i do enjoy being compassionate


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Australians are basically living in hell all the time anyways.
> 
> Being a black lantern wouldn't make them feel much different.



Makes the morning commute easier.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

In more on topic discussion. I wonder if this is the month that we FINALLY get the exile album.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 18, 2011)

crossbow has a point, there's relatively few air hazards in australia


----------



## brolmes (Jun 18, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Makes the morning commute easier.



> implying that australians have jobs


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> In more on topic discussion. I wonder if this is the month that we FINALLY get the exile album.



HOPE so.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> > implying that australians have jobs



The job is death. Once they reap the soul, they're already in Hell.



zenieth said:


> crossbow has a point, there's relatively few air hazards in australia



Didn't realize that. Hold on, I'll look it up.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 18, 2011)

Motherfuckers trying to take my indigo staff.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

zenieth said:


> crossbow has a point, there's relatively few air hazards in australia



You underestimate Australia, I bet in about 5 years or so scientists will announce that they discovered a species of super venomous airborne jellyfish that live only in the land down under.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 18, 2011)

I bet Australia has some kind of killer flying bug or something.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You underestimate Australia, I bet in about 5 years or so scientists will announce that they discovered a species of super venomous airborne jellyfish that live only in the land down under.



Looked it up. They have vampire bats with demon rabies.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

I believe they have flying spiders there too, no joke.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Scorpions that can operate tiny tranquilizer guns.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 18, 2011)

Man I suddenly miss my Sinestro Corps set. That thing was great.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

Flying Wallabies with steel dissolving venom.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

And boom the big 18,500 .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Bat-winged dingoes with bazookas that launch flaming koalas who, themselves, wield machetes.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

Quite a deadly combination.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Quite a deadly combination.



I believe it's their national animal.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

Their national animal is a kangaroo riding a dingo and yes I am aware that this is two animals but australia doesn't care.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 18, 2011)

What IS the Sydney Opera House supposed to be, anyway?


Like a theater?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 18, 2011)

Gladiator ring.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2011)

It's supposed to be an opera house .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's supposed to be an opera house .



The fuck is an opera house?


I like noob's answer better.

That is a first.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 19, 2011)

A place were operas are played?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Pipe said:


> A place were operas are played?



That's dumb and boring. Why not say theatre?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats Cross you have reached a new level on the intelligence echeladder. 

"Easily outfoxed by kitchen utensils"

You must be so proud.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That's dumb and boring. Why not say theatre?



Because you need special places to play operas, plust Sidney's Opera House is used for other things beside operas.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Congrats you have reached a new level on the intelligence echeladder.
> 
> "Easily outfoxed by kitchen utensils"
> 
> You must be so proud.



Fixed.

Is this directed at me? I can't tell.




Pipe said:


> Because you need special places to play operas, plust Sidney's Opera House is used for other things beside operas.



If it's for things other than operas than why-

BLARG. I don't understand cultures outside my own.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2011)

/continues my re-read

More unsolved mysteries:



So what did Vriska and Gamzee ever want to talk to Jade about?


----------



## shit (Jun 19, 2011)

^I brought that up before a long time ago
still curious
probably will never be addressed
hussie


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Gamzee x Jade???


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## WhoElse (Jun 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Gamzee x Jade???



I call that the Magical Miracle Fur ship... I approve of it.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Gamzee x Jade???



gamzee x all jade's colourful squiddles and shit.. plus he was interested in watching jade's little thing with jadesprite, the miracle of a new beginning

also vriska x becquerel

that pretty much explains it

the real unexplained part is, why do they choose to troll her at a time when they can clearly see on the trollian timeline that she isn't going to answer them?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> gamzee x all jade's colourful squiddles and shit.. ?



Full log of these two talking about squiddles.

Do want.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 19, 2011)

Then Jade levels up on the pimp/slut echeladder.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh were talking about Australians? Oh I remember those 

Just gonna say, there ain't no loving until you've loved an aggravated shark attack victim


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Just gonna say, there ain't no loving until you've loved an aggravated shark attack victim



Whoops.

Think you crossed a line there.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh that Banhammer.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 19, 2011)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


/studioaudience


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

It's true though. They're like, ex-fat girls.



Again, if Scratch and spades live in the future, why is derse still orbiting.

what if, Derse dreamers are still alive.

Well not nepeta or feferi of course

And why is skaia black?


And why is scratch living on the daily planet?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2011)

That's alternia's moon, Ban.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes it is.
I am very sorry


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh, that Banhammer!

Edit: "Ex-fat" reminded me to go see X-men First Class. It was good.
It also reminded me not to judge people by their fetishes.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 19, 2011)

Did somebody say...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

personality wise, they would actually make an awesome couple.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

So sad. It would have been so perfect...

);


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh were talking about Australians? Oh I remember those
> 
> Just gonna say, there ain't no loving until you've loved an aggravated shark attack victim



Don't ever change Ban.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 19, 2011)

UPDATE


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

What could have been .


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

dave probably is going to get killed here though, unless we're already right at the part where jack gets exiled from the session, which would seem pretty sudden


----------



## shit (Jun 19, 2011)

he hasn't helped plot the course to the sun tho yet


----------



## shit (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm sorry, *The Green Sun*


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

I just want to see what this fraymotiff does.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Also Dave is too cool to be killed.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah but he could do that while he's dead though, it's in the same place as the dream bubbles

i think hussie forgot about the green sun anyway, all you need to beat a first guardian is a blue sword and some fairy sparkles


----------



## shit (Jun 19, 2011)

and all the levels


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

And all you need to kill that fairy is a blind girl with a sword cane.


----------



## shit (Jun 19, 2011)

in a situation where luck doesn't matter


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Luck never matters.

It is the fakest of fakey fake bullshit .


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 19, 2011)

And it used by suckers.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah kind of makes you wonder how she avoided hypersonic blitzing and telestabs


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

by having all the levels.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> by having all the levels.



she had all the levels when terezi showed her her stabs


----------



## Stroev (Jun 19, 2011)

ALL OF THEM


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Terezi just had all the stabs in that situation.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> she had all the levels when terezi showed her her stabs



Handicap affirmative action


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

jack was a half blind amputee


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

I still wish she would of died via newspaper.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Handicap affirmative action


==> Lawsuit Tech Lv. ALLOFTHEM: Pressin' Charges


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I still wish she would of died via newspaper.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2011)

Dave, unlike those trolls still has all his lives. He ain't Dream Bubble rolling no time soon.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Dave, unlike those trolls still has all his lives. He ain't Dream Bubble rolling no time soon.


Watch the next update be Jack showing Dave his stabs.

Leading up to 2x corpse makeout combo.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

don't they need to be kissed by a hero of life to be revived via dreamself? or is it just automatic revival?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

It's a revival via dreamself and it works with anyone not just a hero of life.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> jack was a half blind amputee



He's black tho. Modus Operandi ==> Be oppressed by the man.


Besides, so was vriska


----------



## shit (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Luck never matters.
> 
> It is the fakest of fakey fake bullshit .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


>



well Ruffio is more fake.
But the prince of false hope would know


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

He is the one true prince .


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2011)

The Prince of Nothing


----------



## shit (Jun 19, 2011)

the prince of dense


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Just wait until the return of the prince .


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 19, 2011)

I suggest we merge Miracle-ism and Hope-ism.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2011)

Miracles exists, hope does not.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2011)

Hope is just like magic after all.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2011)

At least magic had cool people, see secret wizards.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Hope exists far more than miracles do .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> He's black tho. Modus Operandi ==> Be oppressed by the man.
> 
> 
> Besides, so was vriska



OH, THAT BANHAMMER.


Edit: this was my 900th post for future reference.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2011)

Sylar said:


> The Prince of Nothing



to be fair, that was Kellhus' title

fucking Anasurimbor Kellhus, the man who started out from literally nothing and wound up ruling the Three Seas and became a messianic figure 

just saying


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Eridan is the prince of hope which makes eridan's legs the archduke of self delusion I suppose.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Eridan is the second best troll in this story, only Pantskat surpases him


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

At least Karkat can still wear pants


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> to be fair, that was Kellhus' title
> 
> fucking Anasurimbor Kellhus, the man who started out from literally nothing and wound up ruling the Three Seas and became a messianic figure
> 
> just saying



Never read the series. Sounds like I should.



Banhammer said:


> Eridan is the prince of hope which makes eridan's legs the archduke of self delusion I suppose.



An even split between hope and self-delusion.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Sylar said:


> An even split between hope and self-delusion.



It's a thin lipstick drawn line.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> At least Karkat can still wear pants



And that is why pantskat is superior.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I suggest we merge Miracle-ism and Hope-ism.



whoreacle-ism


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I suggest we merge Miracle-ism and Hope-ism.



Totally incompatible. Like Christianity and Catholicism can never truly be one.


----------



## shit (Jun 19, 2011)

miracles happen everyday
and I see a miracle in every way


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> And that is why pantskat is superior.



Funny, for a guy with no legs, it's all too amazing how little Eridan ever got to take his pants off.


----------



## shit (Jun 19, 2011)

at least Tavros was man enough to seduce a chick and survive getting cut in half

I'd worry about that being below the belt with anyone but Eridan


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

It's hard being the main voice of hope in a thread full of people who refuse to see the truth.

It's hard and no one understands.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's hard being the main voice of hope in a thread full of people who refuse to see the truth.
> 
> It's hard and no one understands.



>Implying hope and truth are remotely connected concepts itt.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> whoreacle-ism



"whorecale-ism" whorecale... whore...

March Eridan...

March Gamzee...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's hard being the main voice of hope in a thread full of people who refuse to see the truth.
> 
> It's hard and no one understands.



Yeah Eridan bitches about being alone and hard. Nothing new to see.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> >Implying hope and truth are remotely connected concepts itt.



Of course they are.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Of course they are.



Unless it's De-Bunked


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Of course they are.



Almost always when people 'hope' for something itt, it's because they refuse to except the evidence before them. When the truth reveals itself - surprise surprise - nobody ever hoped for it.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

aha       



St. Lucifer said:


> Platinum said:
> 
> 
> > I am Platinum, Prince of Princes.
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Almost always when people 'hope' for something itt, it's because they refuse to except the evidence before them. When the truth reveals itself - surprise surprise - nobody ever hoped for it.



Again not true.

Your cynicism blinds you .


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2011)

Like Eridan's glasses he doesn't need blind him?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Again not true.
> 
> Your cynicism blinds you .



There is a difference between cynicism and reason.

Observe!

Sunny: I don't think anyone can ever accomplish anything truly worthwhile.

Me: I'm pretty sure you can't use antimatter as a condiment.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

True their is a difference.

But you are still wrong .

Hope drives people to be more than they are, it drives them to find the truth.

That is the beauty of hope .


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2011)

Too bad Eridan tossed it like a cheap whore.

Too bad Eridan never even managed to get a cheap whore.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

not even that mustard licker


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> True their is a difference.
> 
> But you are still wrong .
> 
> ...



True, hope influences truth in most cases where it is strong.

Not here.

This thread is a dead zone of hope.


Also, Ban is such a multi-purpose racist. It's impressive, really.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

> *EB: who is gamzee?**
> CG: HE WAS MY BEST FRIEND.*


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2011)

I bet Karkat punted Eridan's head while he typed that too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

List of things I'd alchemize Eridan's head with:





















.....


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I bet eridan wishes someone would alchemize his two halves right about now
> 
> Yet no one seems to care



He kinda killed two people.

Nobody's rushing to save him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

I would alchemize Eridan's head with a dignity


Totem is cut in half


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Never read the series. Sounds like I should.


DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

seriously, it's goddamn awesome

the fucked-up shit matches and exceeds Drakengard but also has the addition of an intelligent plot and developed characters


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> DO IT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> seriously, it's goddamn awesome
> 
> the fucked-up shit matches and exceeds Drakengard but also has the addition of an intelligent plot and developed characters



Reminds me, Air Gear is going well from my end.

Very... let's say "exciting".


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Eridan is a lone maverick whos greatness was not understood until after his death. Much like Lincoln .

Also I stopped about half way through the second prince of nothing book. Perhaps I should finish it one day.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2011)

why would you do that, the second PoN book is where shit gets fucking real

the ending of the third one is both bittersweet and awesome in its own way


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Eridan is a lone maverick who's greatness was not understood until after his death. Much like Lincoln .



First of all, wrong "whose", dummy.

Second, Lincoln was appreciated in life. Perhaps you're thinking of Newton.

Lastly, Lincoln could take Eridan any day of the week.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Reminds me, Air Gear is going well from my end.
> 
> Very... let's say "exciting".



Speaking of a few ?s

Who's your fave char so far ?

What's happening in the story ?

Who's the hottest girl ?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2011)

Who appreciated Eridan in his death again?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> why would you do that, the second PoN book is where shit gets fucking real
> 
> the ending of the third one is both bittersweet and awesome in its own way



Well I didn't do it intentionally. I was moving at the time I was reading it and when I finally found the book again it was three months overdue at the local library .



Crossbow said:


> First of all, wrong "whose", dummy.
> 
> Second, Lincoln was appreciated in life. Perhaps you're thinking of Newton.
> 
> Lastly, Lincoln could take Eridan any day of the week.



Lincoln would of lost the election if it wasn't for gettysburg. He wasn't held in nearly as high of esteem as he is today. But yeah he was appreciated by half the country I guess . Could of did a better analogy.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Speaking of a few ?s
> 
> Who's your fave char so far ?
> 
> ...



1. Favorite character is the bird that lives in Ikki's hair. I'm positive it turns out to be the main villain or something.

2. Ikki has been surrounded by the skull-dudes shortly after fleeing servitude.

By the way, that whole bit seemed like awkward. Like one of those fetish specific hentai where the fetish doesn't apply to you.

Anyway, the manga is very forward about the hotness of the girls (don't mind this at all). If I had to choose, I'd pick the sister with glasses who I'm calling Ichigo.



Platinum said:


> Lincoln would of lost the election if it wasn't for gettysburg. He wasn't held in nearly as high of esteem as he is today. But yeah he was appreciated by half the country I guess . Could of did a better analogy.



That is like saying Bush won re-election because of 9/11.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> 1. Favorite character is the bird that lives in Ikki's hair. I'm positive it turns out to be the main villain or something.
> 
> 2. Ikki has been surrounded by the skull-dudes shortly after fleeing servitude.
> 
> ...



Your making it seem like it's a hentai  It picks up on the action soon enough, like I said feel free to skip. Also that's Ringo your talking about and what's funny about that is Ringo=Apple and Ichigo=Strawberry in japanese /not a weeaboo.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Your making it seem like it's a hentai  It picks up on the action soon enough, like I said feel free to skip. Also that's Ringo your talking about and what's funny about that is Ringo=Apple and Ichigo=Strawberry in japanese /not a weeaboo.



Noted.

Also, not my fault it's coming off as erotica.


Edit: I assume Ringo is the girl, not the bird. 
I noticed the little apples on her shoes. I was like, "Why is it apples if her name's Ichigo?" because I was stupid.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> That is like saying Bush won re-election because of 9/11.



No it's not. At all.

It's a well known fact that many in the north wanted to sue for peace and that Lincoln was probably going to lose the election that year. Gettysburg changed all of that and made the north believe it could defeat the south.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> No it's not. At all.
> 
> It's a well known fact that many in the north wanted to sue for peace and that Lincoln was probably going to lose the election that year. Gettysburg changed all of that and made the north believe it could defeat the south.



So basically what I said.

If 2000-2004 was bland and eventless, the people might not have re-elected him.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

what happens in air gear to make it worth reading?

someone told me it was awesome and to read it but when i checked it out it was just some bullshit about ice skating in the sky or whatever

i've never trusted him since


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> what happens in air gear to make it worth reading?
> 
> someone told me it was awesome and to read it but when i checked it out it was just some bullshit about ice skating in the sky or whatever
> 
> i've never trusted him since



Apparantly you don't find that awesome.

To each his own, i guess.


Also, spiked tire irons are the best tire irons.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Well I didn't do it intentionally. I was moving at the time I was reading it and when I finally found the book again it was three months overdue at the local library .



get back to it when you have the chance

there's two more books after the trilogy, and there are others coming out after those ones as well


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> what happens in air gear to make it worth reading?
> 
> someone told me it was awesome and to read it but when i checked it out it was just some bullshit about ice skating in the sky or whatever
> 
> i've never trusted him since



There is a really good heel turn in the middle of the series  and it has really good fight scenes. I'll get some scans in a sec


Also Ringo is the girl with glasses yes.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Not allowed to read Cross 

Here you go Homes
3


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> So basically what I said.
> 
> If 2000-2004 was bland and eventless, the people might not have re-elected him.



That's not what you were saying at all.

You can't make an analogy between the two.

The Civil War was an inevitable conflict that arose from Lincoln's election and one that not ever american was united on.

9/11 was a surprise terrorist attack which rallied the country.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That's not what you were saying at all.
> 
> You can't make an analogy between the two.
> 
> ...



If YOU think there's a difference, I won't try and change your mind.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Not allowed to read Cross
> 
> Here you go Homes
> 3



so one of the skaters is playing a sport where he is an angel and has to try and grope a bunch of horny naked dead girls without getting touched by the devil...

WELP.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> If YOU think there's a difference, I won't try and change your mind.



Because their IS a difference.

It's not the fact that their was an event that Lincoln was re elected. It was because how he was percieved to handle it. 

The best way to get re-elected actually is to preside over boring and uninteresting times. That means everything is going good.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Are you even trying Homes ?

3


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Are you even trying Homes ?



I can't know the context, but I can safely assume that he isn't.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I can't know the context, but I can safely assume that he isn't.



You listened when I told you not to read :33 you won't regret it. That mind fuck in the middle of the series is easily in my top ten manga moments.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Lol Air Gear


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You listened when I told you not to read :33 you won't regret it. That mind fuck in the middle of the series is easily in my top ten manga moments.



Okay, just finished the first book.

Should I continue, or take a break with RvB S3?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2011)

talking about Air Gear just right after me talking about Prince of Nothing 

that's like dragging in and splattering dog shit in someone's mansion


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Are you even trying Homes ?
> 
> 3



trying? i read the chapter and that is exactly what happened.. along with a flashback about stolen shoes...


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> talking about Air Gear just right after me talking about Prince of Nothing
> 
> that's like dragging in and splattering dog shit in someone's mansion


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> talking about Air Gear just right after me talking about Prince of Nothing
> 
> that's like dragging in and splattering dog shit in someone's mansion



 I suppose it's a required taste



Homestuck said:


> trying? i read the chapter and that is exactly what happened.. along with a flashback about stolen shoes...



You'd have to read it to get context I'd explain the it to you but then I'd ruin it for cross.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You'd have to read it to get context I'd explain the it to you but then I'd ruin it for cross.



Thanks for considering me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Thanks for considering me.



 Air Gear is the shit anyone who says different is just wrong 

1.One Piece/Jojo
2.Air Gear
3. Psyren/Toriko/ maybe HXH
4. Profi-to 
5. Medaka Box
6.The rest/manga I can't think of


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

CD is not amused.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> CD is not amused.



I put Jojo first  Still mad at how Johnathan got treated


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> CD is not amused.



any gentleman of taste wouldn't be, Plat


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Sorry KT but their is something fundamentally wrong about putting Air Gear above Toriko.

It's like putting Negima over Bastard.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

How much of Air Gear did you really read ?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2011)

KT needs to read spirits and learn what justice is.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2011)

/walks in on this thread

/looks around

/goes back to playing Zelda


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sorry KT but their is something fundamentally wrong about putting Air Gear above Toriko.
> 
> It's like putting Gantz over Bastard.



So your gonna start bashing Gantz too  (this Ailen invasion ark is pretty lame though)

I love Toriko , but Air Gear is my SHIT you gotta understand plat I fucking love this manga. Even all the corny puns and (minor) ass-pulls, I'm always entertained and hell I like the story the chars and the powers. Makes me wish I had of AT's of my own.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sorry KT but their is something fundamentally wrong about putting Air Gear above Toriko.
> 
> It's like putting Negima over Bastard.



and that is not a good thing


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2011)

KR Spirits

Justice

Redemption

It's the logical progression


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> KR Spirits
> 
> Justice
> 
> ...



sweet kicks bro


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 19, 2011)

You guys gotta stop with the hate, yes it's quite terrible sometimes, but it can sometimes be good too.

You gotta be like me let there be no hate within you


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Nike is not amused 

Note to Cross; this won't ruin anything for you btw


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2011)

KR Spirits, KT

It's good for your soul.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 19, 2011)

Akira is better than any of the mangas which you people are rating highly. In fact, they are all rather mediocre in comparison.

Now that I've broken the ice by insulting the thread's collective fandom, do any of you know where I can find a link to the side-album that was released alongside "Homestuck Vol. 7"?

That Hadron Kaleido deal.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 19, 2011)

Also KT not reading

Vagabond

YOU MUST READ IT!

MIYAMOTO MUSASHI IS THE SHIT! Anyone of you who haven't read it should feel bad. Those of you who have should feel bad it's on hiatus, share my pain bros.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

/Looks at set

/opens next tab


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also KT not reading
> 
> Vagabond
> 
> ...



Before I read that I want to get into that I want to read Vinland. I just need to wait for more chaps to come out.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /walks in on this thread
> 
> /looks around
> 
> /goes back to playing Zelda



Reminds me, I'm playing through Chrono Trigger again on top of all of this.

At the Tyrano Lair.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh yeah Vinlands very good. Seriously Horse punch. Horse Punch defines the manga.


Also seriously KT you think AG has good art, Vagabond makes it look like shit.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 19, 2011)

Every page is basically this level of quality.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Oh yeah Vinlands very good. Seriously Horse punch. Horse Punch defines the manga.
> 
> 
> Also seriously KT you think AG has good art, Vagabond makes it look like shit.



Well it's gonna be a long summer I'll put it on my reading list I guess I'll put Vagabond above Vinland. 

Anyways noob do you think Oh Great! is gonna kill you know who ? 

(don't wanna spoil it for cross)


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 19, 2011)

You have not seen a man focused on killing till you see a man so ready to kill you, his body forgets to do everything else and he starts drooling like a dumbass, shortly before cutting a bitch in half.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> oh god KT. Gantz is just COMPLETE shit. utter horrible complete shit forever and until eternity.
> 
> *I almost rather read KHR.*



You went to far plat that hurt


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

It's true.

Gantz is just the worst kind of manga.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Well it's gonna be a long summer I'll put it on my reading list I guess I'll put Vagabond above Vinland.
> 
> Anyways noob do you think Oh Great! is gonna kill you know who ?
> 
> (don't wanna spoil it for cross)



You know who? Good guy you know who, or bad guy you know who?

Assuming good guy, only if he kills bad guy you know who. Otherwise things will be too unresolved to let them end like that.

Bad guy, eh I'm not sure I can't get a feel of how close this is to the end of the manga. If were close to last arc sure he might die. But if were still kinda far he deserves to at least die in the last arc.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It's true.
> 
> Gantz is just the worst kind of manga.



I guess without Kurono your right I skipped the chaps were he was inactive and I rarely do that. But if you get to know Kurono you'd love it he goes from the Perv of Unlikaibility to the Badass of Hope. Funny story I used the abridged series as a segway to the manga


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Negima has decent fights if you can ignore the shitty awful fanservice.



and it's littered with shitty awful fanservice, making it hard to ignore, not to mention that half the cast (I'm actually being generous here) needs to fucking die

don't get me started on the pactio chapters

on the topic of good manga, Blade of the Immortal is pretty ace


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> You know who? Good guy you know who, or bad guy you know who?
> 
> Assuming good guy, only if he kills bad guy you know who. Otherwise things will be too unresolved to let them end like that.
> 
> Bad guy, eh I'm not sure I can't get a feel of how close this is to the end of the manga. If were close to last arc sure he might die. But if were still kinda far he deserves to at least die in the last arc.



Yeah I was talking about Goodguy you know who 

I agree if Badguy you know who dies then his brother has nobody else to help him do you know what. Who else does you know who have that's as strong as Badguy you know who who's about to die ?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 19, 2011)

You know what you all should watch instead? Durarara!!!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Wish Waveblade or Mavin still posted here so they could tell you about Medaka.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> You know what you all should watch instead? Durarara!!!



That's the one were that guy get's punched out of his clothes right ?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I guess without Kurono your right I skipped the chaps were he was inactive and I rarely do that. But if you get to know Kurono you'd love it he goes from the Perv of Unlikaibility to the Badass of Hope. Funny story I used the abridged series as a segway to the manga



I read 250 chapters of it before I gave up fucking disgusted. Trust me I know KT, and I fucking loathe every single character in that manga.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> and it's littered with shitty awful fanservice, making it hard to ignore, not to mention that half the cast (I'm actually being generous here) needs to fucking die
> 
> don't get me started on the pactio chapters
> 
> on the topic of good manga, Blade of the Immortal is pretty ace



I agree with all of that. I would say over half the cast needs to die and if I never saw another pactio chapter it would be too soon.

And yes BOTI is great. I still need to read more of it.

Only on chapter 50 last time I checked, I tend to jump around and come back to series after a while.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 19, 2011)

There's an awful lot of people viewing this thread even though there's no update.

Ahh the one thing as popular as updates, discussion of the quality of manga.


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2011)

Doc Scratch finally kicking ass 

Too bad Hussie's bitching out Slick to do it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2011)

Hopy shit, its Cubey


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 19, 2011)

HOLY SHIT IT'S CUBEY!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 19, 2011)

DAMN YOUR NINJA SKILLS SUNNY!


----------



## Pipe (Jun 19, 2011)

oh shit cubey is back


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Doc Scratch finally kicking ass
> 
> Too bad Hussie's bitching out Slick to do it



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2011)

Caught up with Homestuck over break


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Akira is better than any of the mangas which you people are rating highly. In fact, they are all rather mediocre in comparison.
> 
> Now that I've broken the ice by insulting the thread's collective fandom, do any of you know where I can find a link to the side-album that was released alongside "Homestuck Vol. 7"?
> 
> That Hadron Kaleido deal.



3 ..11th on google

you probably didn't even look for it and just used it as an excuse to come in here and righteously call people out on their lack of taste

nothing wrong with that

edit: oh shit it's cubey


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Does this mean I can finally ship 

Crossbow x Cubey ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 19, 2011)

also, some of you people need to read Invincible


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

JESUS DICK!

THE CUBED ONE HAS RETURNED.

HIDE THE QUALITY


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 19, 2011)

12 people in convo.

Cubey posts number drops to 4.

What does that tell us


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

That cubey naturally repulses people?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

So basically it tells us nothing new I guess.


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2011)

Why does this always happen to me 

But anyways, I have no idea wtf is going on anymore in HS. Is the plot still moving forward or what..?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

I started posting right around the time cubey left, is it possible to get somesort of tier list of turrible.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

UPDATTOOOO


----------



## brolmes (Jun 19, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> 12 people in convo.
> 
> Cubey posts number drops to 4.
> 
> What does that tell us



that at least 8 of us are cubey dupes


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> that at least 8 of us are cubey dupes



This guy... this guy knows what he talking about


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm so confused right now. What the hell is happening. I'm scared.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

this goes against my Jack not being able to BFR theory


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

We are just assuring you that everything is the same as when you left Cubey .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

EB: it's nice to hear you are working together. i should pester jade and see what she's up too...
CG: YOU SHOULD SIT YOUR ASS TIGHT AND DO THE FUCK WHAT I TELL YOU THE FUCK TO FUCKING DO.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 19, 2011)

ahaha


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

That was one hell of a doof.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 19, 2011)

Corpse smooching everywhere.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2011)

>Jacks face while watching

Jegus. @_@


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Why can't scratch kill snowman himself ?


----------



## Pipe (Jun 19, 2011)

the funny thing is that the bullets should have pierced dave and hit jade too


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

CG: OK, KANAYA IS MY OTHER BEST FRIEND, AND SHE WAS THE HERO OF SPACE LIKE JADE WHICH MEANS SHE'S THE STOKER OF THE FORGE AND IS BASICALLY IN CHARGE OF FROGS, WHICH SOUNDS RETARDED, I KNOW. YOU BREED THE RIGHT FROG TO MAKE THE UNIVERSE YOU WANT TO MAKE, WHICH IS A LONG ARDUOUS PROCESS AND I KIND OF FUCKED IT UP IN MY GAME, BUT THAT'S A WHOLE OTHER STORY WHICH I'LL GET TO LATER, OK?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Also Scratch was holding Snowman's quarter in one of those pictures .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

And fucking lol at him watching the smooching .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 19, 2011)

Pipe said:


> the funny thing is that the bullets should have pierced dave and hit jade too



Super Durable T-Shirt ?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 19, 2011)

Too many corpsesmooches.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 19, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also Scratch was holding Snowman's quarter in one of those pictures .




That's not Scratch, that's Jade when she was putting the tadpole in the crystal 8 ball.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmmm, the alchemizing could have made the shirt more durable.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 19, 2011)

And so Jade has finally directly accidentally killed someone.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 19, 2011)

Achievement unlocked: Whoops.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> That's not Scratch, that's Jade when she was putting the tadpole in the crystal 8 ball.



Yeah you are right on that one.


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2011)

Rofl at Jack  That's Equius level.

Necrophilia galore


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

We have all the corpse smooches.


----------



## geG (Jun 19, 2011)

Called it

And man these updates are the best


----------



## Platinum (Jun 19, 2011)

And now we finally know what his gun is going to be used for.


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

- 7 minutes since last post
- 7 lurkers

I think we know who brings down the quality Platinum


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2011)

So it's confirmed that Roses mom is good looking.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2011)

In John's mind.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZLfasMPOU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2011)

Karkats shipping grid has saved humanity.


----------



## Ishamael (Jun 20, 2011)

> CG: OR ROSE'S ADULT WOMAN LUSUS. MAYBE A DEAD WOMAN SWEEPS YOUR SENIOR IS MORE YOUR CUP OF SAUCE, SINCE APPARENTLY YOU ARE "NOT A HOMOSEXUAL", WHATEVER THAT EVEN MEANS, NOT EVEN TO SPEAK OF YOUR RACE'S ABSURD QUALMS WITH THE NOTION OF i*c*st, WHICH AGAIN, STILL SORT OF WONDERING HOW THAT CAN EVEN BE A THING.



I forgot how amazing John and Karkat's conversations were. 



> EB: omg, karkat. it is like your shitty shipping grid is coming true before our very eyes.
> EB: haha, remember when you made that ugly thing?



Karkat knows all the pairings


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2011)

Thus is revealed why Nepeta loved him and why Gamzee is his best bro.

Shippers need to stick together.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2011)

Also I love how Jacks facial expression is 


"JADE LOVE ME TOO UGUUUUU!"


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also I love how Jacks facial expression is
> 
> 
> "JADE LOVE ME TOO UGUUUUU!"



Das illegal.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2011)

In Karkat's dreams he is the love doctor.

It's him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Jack's face is more "I do good Jade? Jackey gonna get a treat? :3c"


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8_QsnGlLaI0[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]vKthZIILzoU[/YOUTUBE]what a good show


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 20, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> 3 ..11th on google
> 
> you probably didn't even look for it and just used it as an excuse to come in here and righteously call people out on their lack of taste
> 
> ...




It's as though you have direct oversight of the innermost workings of my mind, or something. How do you even do that?


----------



## Kurou (Jun 20, 2011)

Ultron



The successor to the regis mark 5.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 20, 2011)

meh, insulting fandoms is like everyday stuff for some of us


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2011)

You guys get lost on the way to the OBD convo thread?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 20, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Ultron
> 
> 
> 
> The successor to the regis mark 5.



sets off nuclear annihilation and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Kurou (Jun 20, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> meh, insulting fandoms is like everyday stuff for some of us



Indeed


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 20, 2011)

remember when Negima lost several months in a row 

that was fandom bashing at its finest


----------



## Kurou (Jun 20, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> sets off nuclear annihilation and doesn't afraid of anything




Like a mechanical Graviton.



Crimson Dragoon said:


> remember when Negima lost several months in a row
> 
> that was fandom bashing at its finest



I haven't seen the MotM thread since then actually


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

guns are officially the stupidest weapon to use on first guardians


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 20, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Like a mechanical Graviton.


powered by logic


shit said:


> guns are officially the stupidest weapon to use on first guardians



well, they are good for shenanigans

by shenanigans, I mean accidental team-killing


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2011)

Guns have been proven by science to be the best weapons for unintentional murder.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 20, 2011)

like I said, shenanigans


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2011)

If breeding of the frogs is what makes universes (since final frog IS the universe) and the players do that themselves, why do they need to kill the BK/Q before being able to enter. I mean the Door did not seem attached to the Kings body so yeah.


So IDE/Theory: If you try entering the door/claiming the prize before "winning" shit will be fucked. Probably by LE.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we were already given an explanation for that.

You have to prove yourself worthy before you can enter.


----------



## geG (Jun 20, 2011)

new sbahj


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2011)

420?

Andrew hints at the 4 20-year old player session, or the 42 infant session?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 20, 2011)

jegus fuck this is the best update ever

karkat trolling the living fuck out of john, finally

john was even mad about it

jack acting like a full on first guardian for once, instead of vriska fodder.. even doing the same thing with jade as bec did with her ahaha

jack's bad dog worst friend face

scratch being hard boiled as all hell

deadly firearms 

then suddenly flipping the gun, telling him to blow up the universe

is it just my imagination or did shit get real?



Geg said:


> new sbahj



oh my fucking christ jesus


----------



## brolmes (Jun 20, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> 420?
> 
> Andrew hints at the 4 20-year old player session, or the 42 infant session?



413 + 7 = 420

612 + 7 = 619

wasn't this update posted on 6/19

7.. maybe something happens in a week


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2011)

EoA6 in 1 week?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 20, 2011)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> It's as though you have direct oversight of the innermost workings of my mind, or something.* How do you even do that?*



Because he's a fucking dupe.



I want a Scratch set all of a sudden.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 20, 2011)

maybe it's cause he's a week late for 612, so it should be 619, but it's 420 instead.. because.. uh.. sweet bro thinks it's monday instead of tuesday...

yeah.. 413 would be monday and 612 would be tuesday.. 7 days late for monday would be 420

yes i mean this is obviously what it all means, i don't need an education in some fancy australian swamp college to know all of this 100% accurate factual knowledge

also go fuck yourself tao


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 20, 2011)

It would certainly make you more credible 

Hussie listens to only the swamp gods themselves.



Homestuck said:


> also go fuck yourself tao


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 20, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> what a good show



Wrong





It's a fucking amazing show


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> 413 + 7 = 420
> 
> 612 + 7 = 619
> 
> ...



Seven trolls still alive.

Well, maybe not anymore Gamzee.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Does this mean I can finally ship
> 
> Crossbow x Cubey ?



What no what no. Why would you even.


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

Stop posting sad crab pictures.

Oh, right. The update.

Saw it coming, saw it coming, Karkat-John convo rolls on, Chekhov's Gun is at the ready, Jack's all ashamed of making Jade sad.

There.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2011)

Cubey's back? Oh man we're going to reach critical mass sooner than I initially thought.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

Also *[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## brolmes (Jun 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Seven trolls still alive.
> 
> Well, maybe not anymore Gamzee.



i'm standing by my "karkat and gamzee hatefapped into a bucket instead of fighting" theory



zenieth said:


> Cubey's back? Oh man we're going to reach critical mass sooner than I initially thought.



you are very rude


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2011)

And that's what makes me so lovable.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2011)

Or was that the reason why I'm styling on your bitch ass?

One or the other


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

Cubey and I haven't even been introduced, I realize.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2011)

Also I pretty much have no reall ill intent behind any of those insults. I'm a genuinely nice person. I just like to sprinkle that niceness with insults.

I feel it builds character.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also I pretty much have no reall ill intent behind any of those insults. I'm a genuinely nice person. I just like to sprinkle that niceness with insults.
> 
> I feel it builds character.



You'd make a lovely mother.


"Lovely project, dear...

For a fatty. An adopted fatty."


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey now, I do let up if I;m specifically asked. I don't nearly insult cubey as much, or anymore really due to how badly it goads him/her/it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hey now, I do let up if I;m specifically asked. I don't nearly insult cubey as much, or anymore really due to how badly it goads him/her/it.



I do believe the politically correct term is "schklee" now.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2011)

Ban, should I google that?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Ban, should I google that?



eh.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 20, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also I pretty much have no reall ill intent behind any of those insults. I'm a genuinely nice person. I just like to sprinkle that niceness with insults.
> 
> I feel it builds character.



zenieth confirmed as a pussy


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdvcCHNEK78&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh hey cool the muppets are back.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Zenieth is to Spiderbitch
as Cubey is to Tavros

They may not be the characters you like the most but they sure as hell are the ones you most resemble.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdvcCHNEK78&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


What's  doing there?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> What's  doing there?



My first reaction.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2011)

Is that why I love kanaya so much


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sure            .


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Zenieth is to Spiderbitch
> as Cubey is to Tavros
> 
> They may not be the characters you like the most but they sure as hell are the ones you most resemble.



it was more like Equus.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Not really...

I mean him wanting to be Equius just added to the Tavros failsona.

Like he was all I'M SAGITTARIUS DAMMIT for so long and then when he finally showed as a horsecock lover he was all OH GOD 

Which is keeping with being the complete failure of Tavros.


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

all the world hates a tavros


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2011)

It was a highlight of the discussion, that's for sure.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not really...
> 
> I mean him wanting to be Equius just added to the Tavros failsona.
> 
> ...



I concede although the manner of equus death befits a cubey better than the manner of Tavros's death, which minds you, still suits the prismed terror pretty well

Sadomasopedorobonecrobestiality.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Not really...
> 
> I mean him wanting to be Equius just added to the Tavros failsona.
> 
> ...



Those were fun times


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Those were fun times



It was the best of times, it was the worst of times


----------



## zenieth (Jun 20, 2011)

It were the conksuckiest fo tiiems


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

"All the world's a stage
And all the men and women merely players."

-Charles Barkley


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

It was the sandiest of times


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

Which was ironic because I was thinking about sending a persian stripper out to kill cubey.


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

it was all the times
all of them


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 20, 2011)

in case anyone cared


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 20, 2011)

I approve of that, but it needed more Gamzee.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I approve of that, but it needed more Gamzee.



Man, Gamzee doesn't even fight, he feeds the enemy pies.

Do we really want more than fifteen seconds of pawns eating pies.
Pawns Eating Pies would make a good band name.
I sure don't.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 20, 2011)

We need more than fifteen seconds of pawns tripping balls.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> We need more than fifteen seconds of pawns tripping balls.



Let's have the whole first three minutes of the flash be Dersites stoned out of their mind while the fight is in the background.


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

Alright, something I don't get (derpdederp) is why the fuck is there an eight-ball on Doc Scratch. I realize it has something to do with Snowman but what is it?



Homestuck said:


> you are very rude







Crossbow said:


> Cubey and I haven't even been introduced, I realize.



kiss me



zenieth said:


> Hey now, I do let up if I;m specifically asked. I don't nearly insult cubey as much, or anymore really due to how badly it goads him/her/it.



I've realized you're the only person who's ribbing has gotten through my IRON SKIN on more than one occasion


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> kiss me



No.

Last relationship I had like that in this tread ended horribly for everyone. 

Never again.


Anyway, nice to meet you I guess. Except not really.


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey there. So what do you do anyways?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hey there. So what do you do anyways?



Like, for a living? Or what do I do itt?


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

I mean, deep in the fiery pit of your soul and being, the greatest thing known to you without you knowing it, your essence all you can feel in a blind world gone down the abyss... what do you do?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I mean, deep in the fiery pit of your soul and being, the greatest thing known to you without you knowing it, your essence all you can feel in a blind world gone down the abyss... what do you do?



I dunno... stuff?

Sometimes I like to engineer foolproof schemes for world domination, if that's anything.


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

That's nice 

But seriously what's the deal with Scratch and Snowman?


----------



## Kurou (Jun 20, 2011)

Do my eyes deceive me or is that a Cubey?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 20, 2011)

yep, that is the abstract of terrible itself


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

Sup guys :33 How goes the elitism


----------



## Kurou (Jun 20, 2011)

Still Elite. How's failure treating you? :33


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't be disappointed if there's no standards


----------



## Kurou (Jun 20, 2011)

That's the spirit


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> No.
> 
> Last relationship I had like that in this tread ended horribly for everyone.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








Your fucking up my shipping chart


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Alright, something I don't get (derpdederp) is why the fuck is there an eight-ball on Doc Scratch. I realize it has something to do with Snowman but what is it?



that's the cubey we all know and love


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

hey why was a sweet bro face on doc scratch? We all know he doesn't have any actual siblings


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

does not compute


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

I think we're supposed to presume that Scratch has the ability to project images on his own no-face


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

He has the cue ball of omniscience for a head. He makes it transparent-ish with his first guardian powers to show hints about shit


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay wait. I understand.

I thought Doc Strange had suddenly absorbed Snowman, asked Slick to shoot him, thereby ending the universe, letting Doc still survive because he's still indestructible.

Idk how that would fit into the story but yeah. I was wayyy off.


----------



## shit (Jun 20, 2011)

you should probably read the text instead of assuming all sorts of bizarre shit like that


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

I know


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Your fucking up my shipping chart



Hope you aren't excpecting me to apologize.

Cause i won't.


Anyway, is Scratch going to shoot at himself and pull what Jack just pulled to kill Snowman?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 20, 2011)

Scratch is going to fucking destroy everything, including Jack

do want

oh and we need a shipping chart. on ittttt


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> oh and we need a shipping chart. on ittttt



You wouldn't....


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Sup guys :33 How goes the elitism



Bucket tier is pretty elite compared to cubey tier I guess.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 20, 2011)

I feel so out of the loop I'm used to making fun of Sunny


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2011)

You weren't around for the tragedy of the cube KT.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2011)

Let me tell you the tale of the cubey, it is one of horsecocks and failure.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Tell us a story uncle Platy!!!!


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

Son of a bitch, let me get out my fucking blanket for these delirious storytimes.


----------



## God (Jun 20, 2011)

Left in disappointment yet again 

Such is the story of a man who promises and builds hope only to bring it crashing down around him.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 20, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Let me tell you the tale of the cubey, it is one of horsecocks and failure.



it has all the horsecocks and failure

all of them


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 20, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Left in disappointment yet again
> 
> Such is the story of a man who promises and builds hope only to bring it crashing down around him.



He feeds on hope.

That is, he is fueled every time hope is crushed.

Similar to how Shit feasts on human agony, only not as literal.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 20, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> You wouldn't....



it's going to be more of a grid

just need to study our fandom a bit more.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> it's going to be more of a grid
> 
> just need to study our fandom a bit more.



Looks like there's no stopping you...


Say Cubey, exactly WHAT are you?

Just for reference. I won't be prejudice most likely.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Looks like there's no stopping you...



where making this happen


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't forget to add "updates" and "death"  to the shipping chart.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Tell us a story uncle Platy!!!!



A long time ago on a forum far far away.....

There was a creature named Cubey, repulsive and not liked by anyone this little blocky abomination spent most his time being laughed at or being stomped on by glorious prince platinum. But then one day a great contest was announced. In the land of MSPA twelve people would be assigned the rolls of the fabled twelve trolls. 

Sunny of the Sand chose first recieving the role of the carcinogeneticist, and he was happy. The Dragoon of Crimson from The Anti Negima Brigades recieved the role of arachnidsgrip and found it to his liking. Banhammer of The Hammer Brothers chose the role of the gallowscalibrator and was likewise pleased. Taurus Dundee from the lands down under recieved the miraculous role of the terminallycapricious. Platinum leader of The Fellowship of Hope, recieved the role of caligulasaquarium and was made humble. This process continued until only one was left. CentaursTestacle, which Cubey of The Blocks laid claim to. 

He prophecisezed that his role would easily be the most illustrious, the greatest. And then on that day his idol revealed himself, he was adorned in horsecocks and sweat. Jovial laughs were had at this impotent display and cubert never lived it down.


The End.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> it's going to be more of a grid
> 
> just need to study our fandom a bit more.



Zenieth and Shit is text book redrom btw.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 21, 2011)

and Cubey and Platinum are kismesises

teach me more, wise ones.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> A long time ago on a forum far far away.....
> 
> There was a creature named Cubey, repulsive and not liked by anyone this little blocky abomination spent most his time being laughed at or being stomped on by glorious prince platinum. But then one day a great contest was announced. In the land of MSPA twelve people would be assigned the rolls of the fabled twelve trolls.
> 
> ...


a tale for the ages


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 21, 2011)

That was the loveliest bed time story eva... I can sleep well now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> and Cubey and Platinum are kismesises
> 
> teach me more, wise ones.



Sunny is more of Plat's  kismesises , I'm sensing more contempt than the real hate he has for sunny 

EDIT: CD more of a Vriska fan than me


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

As if most of my contempt for people isn't drummed up as part of my e-persona .

Neither Cubey nor Sunny are worthy of my kismesistude. 

Cubey isn't even worthy of shoe tier.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 21, 2011)

what is WRONG wish this PICTURE


----------



## geG (Jun 21, 2011)

> I'll be out of town for a week, from 6/21 to 6/27. I will try to get some work done while I'm on the road, but updates will most likely be sparse til then. I am just doing you the service of liberating you from this extremely engaging web comic for a short period of time, so that you are free to go do other things, like play volleyball on the beach, and give high fives to your coolest friends.



Let's do the Hiatusstuck again


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Looks like there's no stopping you...
> 
> 
> Say Cubey, exactly WHAT are you?
> ...











Platinum said:


> Cubey's troll kissed a chick while mine is just a creep that no one likes. I'm sad.
> 
> The End.



There there Platypus, it's okay to be depressed.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Cubey returns just as a one week hiatus begins....

Oh god. It's bucketapocalypse.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> There there Platypus, it's okay to be depressed.



At least my troll didn't get a boner from being murdered .


----------



## brolmes (Jun 21, 2011)

eridan almost cried in fear

equius was like "lol k"


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

Listen to Sweet Bro, Platypus


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Eridan was understandably confused as an undead vampire attacked him.

Equius got a murder boner, which is the worst kind of boner.


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

we can go back and forth all day with your excuses

but fact is

equius was heroic with his own demons

whereas eridan was a traitorous creep


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Cubey gonna Cube


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 21, 2011)

I would say Equius is a hero because of his will to get the body of a Greek god without any steroids or viagra. I am drawn between three heroes I don't know which to follow. The wise and mighty, the valiant and hopeful, or the heroic and strong.

*Spoiler*: __ 



This is unrelated.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> we can go back and forth all day with your excuses
> 
> but fact is
> 
> equius was heroic with his own demons



Man Cubey you are in denial .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Cubey's standards for heroism involve getting a boner over your own death

who knew


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Cubey, go emulate your hero and die via erotic asphyxiation 

we'll all be better off if you do so


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

Why can't we just be friends


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 21, 2011)

Did somebody say...

Troll disease.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> As if most of my contempt for people isn't drummed up as part of my e-persona .
> 
> Neither Cubey nor Sunny are worthy of my kismesistude.
> 
> Cubey isn't even worthy of shoe tier.



I'm sensing some real sexual tension here. I think Cubey shall be your unrequited kismesis

Cubey has more of a platonic hate going for him.

Homestuck and Taurus are very playful redrom buddies, not so sure if it's matesprits or moirals yet.

WhoElse definitely trying to hide their feelings here

and of course Homestuck is going to be my kismesis


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Cubey's standards for heroism involve getting a boner over your own death
> 
> who knew



Must spread .



Cubey said:


> Why can't we just be friends



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRGd0gD0QNE[/YOUTUBE]



EnterTheTao said:


> I'm sensing some real sexual tension here. I think Cubey shall be your unrequited kismesis
> 
> Cubey has more of a platonic hate going for him.



Nah it's just platonic hate all around on my end.

If you ask little cubert i'm actually probably the nicest guy to him in this thread .


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> If you ask little cubert i'm actually probably the nicest guy to him in this thread .



Eridan-level denial

Cubert is your one true hate-love, but Cubey has no interest in relationships at the moment

he is far too concerned with being Equius-tier 

or perhaps you two are being auspisticed by Crimson Dragoon

in the meantime zenieth and shit as a couple seems pretty legit

Sunuvmann and TV for moirallegiance


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

zenieth and shit? when did that happen?

anyways, i'm off to bed

p.s ur still in denial plat


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 21, 2011)

bahahahahahaha

even Cubey knows.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 21, 2011)

smh tao


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 21, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> smh tao



see, look at this chemistry we have.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 21, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> WhoElse definitely trying to hide their feelings here



I'm going through some serious spiritual guide issues here, I can't think about quadrants with my thoughts always being clouded by all of these questions and doubts about what I truly believe.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 21, 2011)

me and tv have had no red affair, this is just a malicious rumour

and if you want my hand in kismesitude you're just going to have to take a number and get in line

my bucket has all the suitors, all of them


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Tao forever confused.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 21, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> I'm going through some serious spiritual guide issues here, I can't think about quadrants with my thoughts always being clouded by all of these questions and doubts about what I truly believe.



It's okay. Growing up is hard and no one understands.



Homestuck said:


> me and tv have had no red affair, this is just a malicious rumour
> 
> and if you want my hand in kismesitude you're just going to have to take a number and get in line
> 
> my bucket has all the suitors, all of them



your arrogance is both infuriating and exceedingly attractive 



Platinum said:


> Tao forever confused.



are you telling me  you have a different kismesis in mind for yourself?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Okay wait. I understand.
> 
> I thought* Doc Strange *had sud



Whaaa?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> are you telling me  you have a different kismesis in mind for yourself?



I once had a proper kismesis a long time ago....

But even now I would never slum it with cubert.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Eridan was understandably confused as an undead vampire attacked him.
> 
> Equius got a murder boner, which is the worst kind of boner.



"I've got a boner for murder!"

-Sarge 


Anyway... 

Plat : Eridan :: Cubey : Equius

That is all.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

>Come in

>Find shipping

>Head right back out


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I once had a proper kismesis a long time ago....



it's true, I've seen it


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

cubert returns
Hiatustuck for a week 

Bucket Tier ensues


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

when it rains, it pours
buckets


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> cubert returns
> Hiatustuck for a week
> 
> Bucket Tier ensues



Goddamnit Cubey can you not ruin everything just once?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 21, 2011)

He is Cubey if he was not terrible he would be nothing.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

nothing please. I would like for some nothing, it sounds like an improvement


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm confident Hussie follows this thread and was like, "Oh, Cubey's back. I should go on hiatus to teach him a lesson."


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

once again prooving hussie is geg


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 21, 2011)

Half hussie at least


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

The other half is Tv.


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

where is tv anyways
i havent offered him my red yet


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 21, 2011)

He doesn't want it.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 21, 2011)

Cadrien pining after TV, too 

everyone wants TV's redrom


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

so TV has a harem

my god, the things you find out


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 21, 2011)

some red infidelity going on in here


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 21, 2011)

TV and I are the palest of pale buds, unless he wants to turn things red'er


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> TV and I are the palest of pale buds, unless he wants to turn things red'er



I thought you were my morail


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> some red infidelity going on in here



these findings intrigue yet frighten me as well

mostly frighten


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

hey guys, let's all talk about our _feelings_


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

we are doing that at this very moment


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

I know I was being sarcastic


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

oh okay

carry on then


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

feelings are dumb


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 21, 2011)

now we need to see who Geg is waxing for


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

geg is notoriously hard to ship

we should probably just throw him into TV's harem and call it a day


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

Shipping


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

shipping is serious business, didn't you know


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

All I ship is death tolls.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

oh gog tav x kan wtfffffff
no


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I thought you were my morail


We're still friends KT


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

oh gamzee x terezi, why were you such a long shot 
considering how things worked out, that romance could've gone double rainbow all the way


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

It was never meant to be Shit, like plat <3< cubey


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

shit said:


> geg is notoriously hard to ship
> 
> we should probably just throw him into TV's harem and call it a day



No No No TV and Geg are the two halves of the same person so they can't be shipped together. TV is the Heartless and Geg is the Nobody this is textbook KH ppl.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

you know I once was involved in an undisclosed way with a romantic quadrant that two reds and two blacks but I'm guessing we're not talking about the same thing


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

TV Confirm your quadrants this instant


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 21, 2011)

God damn I know you're all bitches of my sexy Australian accent but please keep it in your pants.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 21, 2011)

Everyone wants TV's genetic material


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

God damn shipping.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Everyone wants TV's genetic material



the hottest genetic material on the market

may or may not include traces of kangaroo


----------



## brolmes (Jun 21, 2011)

i heard australia has these little tiny insect-like fish in the water that swim into your urethra and then deploy some little backwards-facing hooks into the urethral walls so you can't piss them out


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> the hottest genetic material on the market
> 
> may or may not include traces of kangaroo



The consequences will be the reduction of your internet speed.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

Pretty sure that's the amazon HS.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 21, 2011)

well at least i didn't imagine them i guess

australia probably has the same thing anyway though, except they'll be the size of your thumb and lay poisonous eggs inside your bladder


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> well at least i didn't imagine them i guess
> 
> australia probably has the same thing anyway though, except they'll be the size of your thumb and lay poisonous eggs inside your bladder



Please , please just stop.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Homestuck won't stop, he can't stop.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

And it don't stop
And it don't quit


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> the hottest genetic material on the market
> 
> may or may not include traces of kangaroo



Kangaroo: Australian for lead.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Or it's australian for Kangaroo, scientists haven't come to a consensus on the matter yet.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2011)

Australian alchemists are still struggling to turn kangaroos into gold.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

This movie stole my childhood , I just thought you should know TV.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

Kangaroos however are not struggling to turn them into dead.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 21, 2011)

kangaroo looks pretty good actually


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This movie stole my childhood , I just thought you should know TV.



Remember the animated sequel? 


...Me neither.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 21, 2011)

There was an animated sequel?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

I vaguely remember it


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

I remember momma told me to knock you out.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I remember momma told me to knock you out.



I remember that. It was the only memorable part.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I remember momma told me to knock you out.



I only remember that from Dr.McNinja


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 21, 2011)

I remember all the productive shit and quality I occupied my kangaroo time with instead


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2011)

First day of hiatus.

We discuss Kangaroo Jack.

Bad omen, guys.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

You couldn't tell that from the reappearance of cubey?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

I went in expecting a talking kangaroo that knew how to rap. I ended up seeing washed up actor with a movie with a shit premise. To this day my Mom doesn't let me forget that I suggested that shit move.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

Fuck this we need to go on the opposite end of the Kangaroo spectrum. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQQ2r-11zt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

I used to like dude in Sliders

/showing my age


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

shit said:


> I used to like dude in Sliders
> 
> /showing my age



Lol is it bad I don't get the reference


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

well I am like 13 years older than you


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

I bet Kangaroo Jack was one of John's favorite movies .


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2011)

Ah Sliders. Good stuff.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I bet Kangaroo Jack was one of John's favorite movies .



One of his favorite movies next to Howard the duck.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> One of his favorite movies next to Howard the duck.



Never even fucking heard of it.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah me neither.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Never even fucking heard of it.





Platinum said:


> Yeah me neither.



What !  smh I'm looking for the trailer this very moment


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

it's a tv series that used to air on Fox
guys would jump to a new dimension EACH EPISODE
and INSANITY would ensue


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 21, 2011)

shit said:


> I used to like dude in Sliders
> 
> /showing my age



But I get the reference and there's no way I'm as old as I assume you are...


You're what 27?


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 21, 2011)

You're life will change. You're lucky you have never heard or seen it.

Google it.


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

2*8* actually


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-Kv-955Fkg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

The trailer was shit quality.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 21, 2011)

Also I felt the show got progressively worse as time went one the first 2 seasons were great then it kind shot itself in the head repeatedly.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah I would delve further into the mysteries of this awful show if I bothered to care .


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

yes I remember
but I liked dude in it, he was pretty cool


----------



## Pipe (Jun 21, 2011)

I watched Howard the duck as a kid, many years later I discovered it was a comic.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

This Sliders thing seems like a poor man's Dr.Who


----------



## shit (Jun 21, 2011)

actually it was an upper middle class man's stargate


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah, shit is right

though I don't remember Sliders ever going into the shitter like Stargate did


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

I know one show that went into the shitter heroes


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Lol Heroes.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

SGU can go suck a cock.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lol Heroes.



It started out good


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Lol Heroes.



good for only one season


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

I wonder how Sylar feels about this hereos discussion .


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-Kv-955Fkg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> The trailer was shit quality.



That looks terrible.

Not even so-terrible-it's-funny.

Just awful.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

A special kind of awful.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I wonder how Sylar feels about this hereos discussion .



he already admitted it's a bad show a long time ago

it still probably hurts him though


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah but didn't it take him an awful long time to admit it was awful .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

yeah it did take a long time


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> SGU can go suck a cock.


Indeed. SG1 was great. SGA was ...wat..., SGU is fuck this shit, bring back McGuyver.


Crimson Dragoon said:


> good for only one season


Heroes fan reporting in.

S1 was one of the best things I've seen on TV. But like Bleach fans, as the seasons progressed, we vainly hoped it would get better. But alas, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Sylar was in heavy denial about it .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

one of the reasons Sylar was DSPV's Cubey, Plat

even so, he's still a good poster even back then


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 21, 2011)

Of course he'd be. He still has the name. I changed back to Sunny by the end of Season 2 iirc


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> He doesn't want it.



You homosexual.



EnterTheTao said:


> now we need to see who Geg is waxing for



... I want all the Gegs. All of them.



shit said:


> oh gamzee x terezi, why were you such a long shot
> considering how things worked out, that romance could've gone double rainbow all the way



Gamzee x Terezi for shame 



Homestuck said:


> i heard australia has these little tiny insect-like fish in the water that swim into your urethra and then deploy some little backwards-facing hooks into the urethral walls so you can't piss them out



Yep, saw it on 1000 Ways.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

1000 Ways To Die is the perfect show for morbid comedy.


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

nah nah not really because the announcer tends to take any sort of morbidity out of the show with his voice and "jokes."

Tosh.0 is a bit closer imo. that show sucks though


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Tosh.0 is just good mean fun.

1000 ways to die is usually pretty hilarious/distrubing with the deaths they show and how they describe them.

Watching it now .


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

To be fair, it isn't really that disturbing when every single death happens to a brambling dumbfuck who probably would have gotten picked off sooner or later. Like the guy who died surrounded by stacks of porn, wtf?

Though the urethra attacking fish made me pretty queasy.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Well yeah most the deaths happen to compete assholes/douchebags and I love laughing at those. But they do show a few that don't, which makes me feel conflicted .


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

There's plenty of fanservice to get your mind off that


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

More like fan-diservice. Considering all the bitches die.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

those poor bitches


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

No one ever got them a whale.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

every bitch needs a whale


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Seahorse dad approves that message.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey what do you guys think of this video game trailer ?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23pY-2GXP4c&feature=player_embedded#at=195[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

It was okay I guess.

Doesn't have anything on prototype or saints row in over the topness though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It was okay I guess.
> 
> Doesn't have anything on* infamous* or saints row in over the topness though.



lol .trolljpg


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Prototype>>>Infamous


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

It's not even close.

All I need is one sentence to end the debate.

Rider kicking a helicopter.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Cole is just some dude with electricity

Mercer is a fucking horrorterror

deal with it


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2011)

*comes in*

Well, this has gotten out of hand.

I have no options on any of this, so I'll just leave for a while.


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

Nothing hotter than a dead, mutilated, and preferably cannibalized bitch to set the mood


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Nothing hotter than a dead, mutilated, and preferably cannibalized bitch to set the mood



Spoken like a true Equius.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2011)

shit said:


> I used to like dude in Sliders
> 
> /showing my age



I remember Sliders.



WhoElse said:


> One of his favorite movies next to Howard the duck.



And Masters of the Universe, and Steel, and virtually any cheesy movie from the 80's and early-mid 90's.



Crossbow said:


> Never even fucking heard of it.





Platinum said:


> Yeah me neither.



:sanji

Good lord. Not watching one thing but heard? Did any of you at least watched I Love the 80's back when it was on VH1 years ago (or when it comes on again on VH1 Classic) or at least your parents mention old movies?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Nothing hotter than a dead, mutilated, and preferably cannibalized bitch to set the mood



Cubey to a tee


----------



## God (Jun 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Cubey to a tee



Don't judge me


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

it's just the way things are, Cubey

also, a Prototype/Saints Row crossover would be the greatest


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I wonder how Sylar feels about this hereos discussion .





Crimson Dragoon said:


> he already admitted it's a bad show a long time ago
> 
> it still probably hurts him though





Platinum said:


> Yeah but didn't it take him an awful long time to admit it was awful .





Crimson Dragoon said:


> yeah it did take a long time





Platinum said:


> Sylar was in heavy denial about it .



I always tried to hold out hope that it would somehow get good again. I of course learned that hope is just foolish delusion. And only fools delude themselves with hope.

To this day, I still haven't watched the last episode. 



Crimson Dragoon said:


> one of the reasons Sylar was DSPV's Cubey, Plat
> 
> even so, he's still a good poster even back then







Sunuvmann said:


> Of course he'd be. He still has the name. I changed back to Sunny by the end of Season 2 iirc



I did change it but ended up changing it back because it was weird. And now I'm out of name changes so I'm stuck. Much like I'm stuck forever being known as the guy who tried to like Heroes past season 1.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

It is not even a question of possibility.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2011)

I missed the 80's. Any residual 80's left in the early nineties were blocked by the series of edutainment games called The ClueFinders.

Somehow, though, I came across Pokemon Gold an became the person I am today.

True story.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Much like I'm stuck forever being known as the guy who tried to like Heroes past season 1.



yep

it is your fate


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> To this day, I still haven't watched the last episode.



Wait wait hold the damn phone.

..._Last_ episode? Since when?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Don't judge me



Forever persecuted.



Sylar said:


> I always tried to hold out hope that it would somehow get good again. I of course learned that hope is just foolish delusion. And only fools delude themselves with hope.
> 
> To this day, I still haven't watched the last episode.



You fault was hoping for the hopeless. Much like jegus, hope helps those who help themselves.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 21, 2011)

I never watched Heroes


----------



## Sylar (Jun 21, 2011)

Platinum said:
			
		

> You fault was hoping for the hopeless. Much like jegus, hope helps those who help themselves.



Hope helps no one. You see hope is like Rufio in that regard.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 21, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I never watched Heroes



just watch the first season and pretend it ended there


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Hope helps no one. You see hope is like Rufio in that regard.



Or maybe you just aren't worthy of hope .


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope is honestly a very powerful thing imo.

But the way Eridan uses it is perverse. I can't believe a true hope would justify his actions  For shame Platinum


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 22, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You homosexual.


Allow me to turn this back around

You sadomasopedorobonecrobestual. 


Finding the right person to fill any quadrant is like digging through a mountain of mud looking for a piece of gold. It's a shame that you don't understand nor will ever Cubey


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 22, 2011)

this shipping grid is a hella complex right now


----------



## Sylar (Jun 22, 2011)

The best ship is friendship.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2011)

Sylar knows where it's at.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 22, 2011)

the more I reread Homestuck the more I want to RP it.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 22, 2011)

stargate used to be good


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2011)

never saw it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2011)

Sylar is a fan of heroes from back when it was awesome (aka Season 1)
He's president sylar not puppy love sylar, and bitches need to keep ground on that


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2011)

So like, I had a dream where I pissed off Betty White and accidentally killed her


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2011)

you monster


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 22, 2011)

You know I kinda wish I remembered to look at /co/ when the update came out. Their reaction to update would have probably been hilarious


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 22, 2011)

Also Last night I had a dream where I got trapped in Hell. It looked like the ministry of magic from HP crossed over with that scene of that bar in hell in Sandman issue 1. It was creepy, also Lucifer was there but he didn't do much.


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2011)

I didn't dream at all cuz there was this big thunderstorm and my cats were all snugged up with me and I had to concentrate on not tossing nor turning so I didn't squash them


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2011)

shit said:


> you monster



I was sorry


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 22, 2011)

@Ban: Not sure what that means.

@Noob: Disappointing. If I had a dream where I saw Satan and he did nothing cool, I'd wake disappointed in myself.

@Shit: That's adorable.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2011)

It means my dreamself killed betty white and now she'll never reach God tier


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 22, 2011)

awwwww :33


----------



## zenieth (Jun 22, 2011)

that was cute, shit

noob: right click saved


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2011)

Jade sees into eternity, forever...


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 22, 2011)

For Sunny and other DW fans


Followed by comic


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> For Sunny and other DW fans
> 
> 
> F



That's just.. no.
Poor Tennant.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2011)

The Master's LE if anything.

And being English...


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2011)

The coat does fit him well...


----------



## brolmes (Jun 22, 2011)

since when does he destroy/eat universes or have powers on the same tier as other mspa characters


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 22, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Followed by comic



I ship it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2011)

hahaha
is that dave?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 22, 2011)

Works better with Equius, but this is still golden.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2011)

There's one with Equius/Aradia/Karkat out there. Much better.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> There's one with Equius/Aradia/Karkat out there. Much better.



I know. I just said that.


Anyway, my head-canon is that Dave slept with his shades on, so this was weird at first.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The Master's LE if anything.
> 
> And being English...



Man the kids would be so so fucked if it was him.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 22, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I know. I just said that.
> 
> 
> Anyway, my head-canon is that Dave slept with his shades on, so this was weird at first.



You know it's probably actual canon.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The coat does fit him well...





I panicked

I thought that was the eight's cloak


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 22, 2011)

Look what I found.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 22, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> Look what I found.



Hahaha oh wow. That's perfect.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 22, 2011)

If there's a space Australia, logically there must me an Alternian Australia.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 22, 2011)

it stands to reason that they would have an australia

all those freak lusi have to come from somewhere


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a Cancer as well


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm a Cancer as well



You are officially Karkat.

Geg is is Slick so...

Slick plus Karkat equals Hussie.


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2011)

all of Australia is a Cancer


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2011)

a cancer that consumes the ozone layer and makes a hole in it right overhead


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 22, 2011)

That makes sense, kangaroos like to destroy the ozone layer with their existence.

Also this.



Welp. I have sky blue blood, my lusus is a rabbit, and my strife weapon is headphoneskind.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 22, 2011)

My blood is brown  , my lusus is a  loveable but pussy ass dog and I wield Keykind, Keyblade here I come.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2011)

Closest thing to me is a grey'y green blanket. Pretty close to Terezi's blood color. (or maybe my eyes are fucked up and its just grey. I can't tell really)

Last object I touched is a cup. (getting a drink lol)

Last animal I interacted with is my pet guppy.

Soooo...
Grey-Green blood, Cupkind, Fish lusii.

Plausibly I could fare well in dealing with the nautical hierarchy


----------



## shit (Jun 22, 2011)

weed nearby so got green blood
kicking myself cuz I was messing with my switchblade right before I took the One Piece anime disc out of my computer, so I got cd kind
lusus is of course a kitty cat :3

oh god I'm genderswap nepeta, nooooooooooooo


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2011)

I could have had as my SS my new pimp chain which has a fish shaped bottleopener inlaid with mother of pearl.

(And by new I mean my parents got it from Mexico like 30 years ago lol)

But that was like 10 minutes before I read that. >_>


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 22, 2011)

shit said:


> weed nearby so got green blood
> kicking myself cuz I was messing with my switchblade right before I took the One Piece anime disc out of my computer, so I got cd kind
> lusus is of course a kitty cat :3
> 
> oh god I'm genderswap nepeta, nooooooooooooo



At least your not Sora mixed with Tavros


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd probably be the literal interpretation of the Aquarius sign lol.

(Water bearer serving Feferi and Eridan)


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 22, 2011)

Green blood from this bottle cap I was fiddling with beforehand.

Calico cat lusus.

Handheld console kind as a weapon.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 22, 2011)

Closest non-black/white item near me: USPS signature confirmation slip (pinkish)
Last Item Touched: Drawing Tablet
Last Animal interacted with: Depends on what you consider interacting. I gave my approval to a turtle earlier today while I was running sooo.

Pinkish blood (highblood), Drawing Tablet-kind, and Turtle Lusus


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 22, 2011)

This is how were doing the next RP just an FYI


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 22, 2011)

/quotes self


> . I have sky blue blood, my lusus is a rabbit, and my strife weapon is headphoneskind.



I have no idea what sky blue blood means. To make my rabbit lusus a bit more freaky it could be a jackalope. I suppose head phones can hold magical properties or some sound wave bullcrap.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 23, 2011)

nearest item is a purple bong, purple blood

it is also the last item i touched, bongkind

the last animal was a spider i guess.. well that will be kind of annoying.. and i was doing so well..

edit: actually it was either a spider or a woodlouse, can't remember which order those encounters were in, but they both ended the same way


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2011)

Bong Kind + Spider = Web of dreams

So pretty much you'd have Aizen illusion mindfuck powers.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 23, 2011)

since when were you under the impression that you were not already ensnared within my web of dreams


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 23, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got Vriska-blue blood. 

My lusus is a fucking alligator. 

The last item I interacted with was a Risk board.

Boardgamekind?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 23, 2011)

Closest item to me was dark blue.

Last object I interacted with was a remote control.

Last animal I interacted with was a snake.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 23, 2011)

Closest object to me my green pillow, I'm okay with it

Last obeject I interacted was my car, so carkind?

The last animal I think I interacted was a cousin's dog so dog lussi

Plus I want to be a hero of time so I can have a time travelling car


----------



## Stroev (Jun 23, 2011)

Brown/Gold: Wind Waker was right next to me

Bottlekind

Pillbug lusus?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

Bright Blue blood, umbrelakind, dog lusus.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2011)

green, hairnet, roach lusus


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 23, 2011)

Dark blue blood.

Dog Lusus.

Steakknifekind. (Or headphones, but they are attached to the computer.)


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 23, 2011)

Pipe said:


> Closest object to me my green pillow, I'm okay with it
> 
> Last obeject I interacted was my car, so carkind?
> 
> ...



Using a DeLorean as a weapon.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

You know what I look at that picture. I dunno I like it but there's something about the way the artist drew Kanaya that throws me off I just can't be sure what it is.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

ITT: ARTCRITIQUESTUCK


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 23, 2011)

Noob needs a catchphrase for when he derails conversations with lesbian fan art.


----------



## shit (Jun 23, 2011)

itt triple post stuck


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah that would be totally cool it could be something like-


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

ITT: 9000 POST (in thread) STUCK!

Edit: Wow reposted the same fanart. But it's fixed now.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2011)

I do declare, these pictures are giving me the vapours


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2011)

Huh. I always though Zeni more a Hysterical Dame instead of Nervous Broad.

The more you know.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 23, 2011)

You clearly know fuck all, Sunny, Zeni's a textbook NB.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

I always thought Zeni was a lesbian.

The more you know


----------



## shit (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2011)

I like to think of myself as a flighty twist actually.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

WhoElse said:


> That makes sense, kangaroos like to destroy the ozone layer with their existence.
> 
> Also this.
> 
> ...



I have prple blood my lusus is a gold fish and my specibus is silverwear kind.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

Can you fly Zenith?

This question is very important for finding out who you are.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 23, 2011)

So what's your catchphrase, noob?


----------



## shit (Jun 23, 2011)

farts in the fart thread


----------



## shit (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll post this one here, hurr


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

Noob in the sky with Lesbians.

But It's too long for a catchphrase.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

Saw that one too shit. Why do people like to draw Terezi as a Slut?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2011)

@Shit: I'm...going to need a towel...


----------



## shit (Jun 23, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Saw that one too shit. Why do people like to draw Terezi as a Slut?



because she licks things first and asks questions later, durr


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 23, 2011)

shit said:


> because she licks things first and asks questions later, durr



Excellent trait imo.


----------



## shit (Jun 23, 2011)

new set, hurr


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 23, 2011)

More Terezi sets, guys. This is good.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

So my friend just gave me his theory of what 420 if anything is.


> PAST terminallyCapricious [PTC] 420 HOURS AGO responded to memo.
> PTC: HeY BeSt fRiEnD.
> PTC: nOw wHaT ThE MoThEr fUcK WiLl i bE SuPpOsEd tO Do?
> PTC: i'M nOt FoLlOwInG.
> ...


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 23, 2011)

420 = Number of Marijuana 

The joke is that Gamzee = stoned usually.

How is this not clear?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2011)

420 is Homestuck's sig.

Nothing else.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

I never said I agreed or disagreed.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 23, 2011)

shit's set


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

There :33

Known Myths

    Myth: Police dispatch code for smoking pot is 420.

    Fact: The number 420 is not police radio code for anything, anywhere. Checks of criminal codes suggest that the origin is neither Californian nor federal. For instance, California Penal Code 420 defines as a misdemeanor the hindrance of use of public lands.
    Myth: There are approximately 420 active chemicals in marijuana.

    Fact: There are approximately 315 active chemicals in marijuana. This number goes up and down depending on which plant is used.
    Myth: April 20th is National Pot Smokers Day.

    Fact: Well, it is now; but that wasn't the origin.
    Myth: April 20th is Hitler's birthday.

    Fact: Yes, it is his birthday. But, as 420 started out as a time, not a date, his birthday had nothing to do with it.
    Myth: April 20th is the date of the Columbine school shootings.

    Fact: This happened after the term was already in use.
    Myth: 4:20 is tea time for pot-smokers in Holland.

    Fact: Tea time in Holland is at 5:30 pm, or is it 2:30 pm? Seems no one is quite sure when the wonderful people of Holland drink their tea.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 23, 2011)

Banhammer sets us straight.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2011)

Best thread on NF


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2011)

iirc 420 term started because 4:20 PM was when a group of pot smokers in a california school lit up.

It since spread.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> iirc 420 term started because 4:20 PM was when a group of pot smokers in a california school lit up.
> 
> It since spread.



You would know.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 23, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> You would know.



No cross the cookers of this thread are shit and homestuck.

Shit Jeff and Home Bro


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> No cross the cookers of this thread are shit and homestuck.
> 
> Shit Jeff and Home Bro



More like Home Bro and Hella Shit.


Anyway, new game release. I'll be busy today.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2011)

Potheads .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> You would know.





KizaruTachio said:


> No cross the cookers of this thread are shit and homestuck.
> 
> Shit Jeff and Home Bro


Yup. I'm a nerd. 

Plus wikipedia is my external braindrive.


----------



## Chair (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> iirc 420 term started because 4:20 PM was when a group of pot smokers in a california school lit up.
> 
> It since spread.



This guy is correct.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello Chair .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2011)

Gabies I presume?


----------



## Pipe (Jun 23, 2011)

I want an update


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2011)

No updates until the 28th most likely .


----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey gababy


----------



## Pipe (Jun 23, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Gabies I presume?



nah he isnt gabies, I talk to him he doesnt want to comeback



Platinum said:


> No updates until the 28th most likely .



No updates, make pipe somethin something


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2011)

At least you have new RVB Pipe. 

Go watch South and North kicking ass again, it will make you feel better.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 23, 2011)

Lol we have all these newcomers these days. Though TerrabyteTitan Cross is the original noob.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 23, 2011)

Talking about RvB there is a new PSA


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep.

Just posted it in the rvb thread.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 23, 2011)

i haven't watched rvb since just after the time travel shit with church and the bomb and stuff, and the key that unlocks death.. that's the last good stuff i remember anyway

i preferred the stuff before that, in the canyon.. it didn't seem as good after the graphics changed

i never played halo though

is pure pwnage still ongoing? haven't watched that since around the same time


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 23, 2011)

haven't watched RvB since Reconstruction. most of my memories lie with the original hundred episodes.

I'm kinda glad for this hiatus, though

anymore all at once and I'd be wanking Scratch like Homes wanks Noir


----------



## brolmes (Jun 23, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> haven't watched RvB since Reconstruction. most of my memories lie with the original hundred episodes.
> 
> I'm kinda glad for this hiatus, though
> 
> anymore all at once and I'd be wanking Scratch like Homes wanks Noir



i only wanked noir to troll chaosreaper

i don't even have a favourite character


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay, so Cubey moment:

What is the Scratch again?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2011)

You guys are missing out then .

Watch the latest episode is all i'm saying. That is what you are missing.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2011)

Ah yes


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 23, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i only wanked noir to troll chaosreaper
> 
> i don't even have a favourite character



the amount of relief in my words is immeasurable


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 23, 2011)

Also rereading that

"However, a player that scratches while pocketing the 8-ball immediately loses."

The Scratch and Snowman's death will be on the same page.


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2011)

So much shit Hussie has to cover 

The Scratch
Snowman's death
Noir/Scratch's deaths via Green Sun/Tumor
The Great Undoing (what is that anyways)
English's intro and death


----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2011)

South is pretty badass for a total bitch.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

Who says English has to die. He maybe a very evil and powerful man, but considering that he is already here, and hasn't done anything bad to the kids/trolls (as far as we know). Why would his death be required for a happy ending.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 23, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Lol we have all these newcomers these days. Though TerrabyteTitan Cross is the original noob.



...Thanks?


----------



## God (Jun 23, 2011)

He's going to eat their universe


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 23, 2011)

He has too his actions are sanctioned by Paradox space.

Also apparently only 1 surviving player hasn't kissed yet. Which of the kids/trolls is it?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2011)

Gamzee you conksuck


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 23, 2011)

The hiatus is over on the 25th right ?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 23, 2011)

depends, could be or he could be lazy and hold off for a bit.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 23, 2011)

man the hella jeff and sepulchritude shirts i ordered in january or something finally came today, but the mail man wants a fucking $30 delivery charge

i already paid extra for super fast delivery when i bought them, superfast delivery that apparently only takes half a year or so to get here.. and now they want more?

i didn't pay him the fee, they can go stimulate their autoerogenous shame globes

mspa, good comics, bad source of conksuck attire


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2011)

He said the 27th on the main page.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 23, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> man the hella jeff and sepulchritude shirts i ordered in january or something finally came today, but the mail man wants a fucking $30 delivery charge
> 
> i already paid extra for super fast delivery when i bought them, superfast delivery that apparently only takes half a year or so to get here.. and now they want more?
> 
> ...



That's one of the reason I never buy stuff from the internet


----------



## brolmes (Jun 23, 2011)

i've never really had any trouble with stuff like that before

even when buying really dodgy shit it always arrived


----------



## Chair (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not gabies.

Where do you live? I got my Sepulchritude shirt at a "reasonable"(somewhat) price, and it is one of my favorites. He's probably just messing with you.


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> man the hella jeff and sepulchritude shirts i ordered in january or something finally came today, but the mail man wants a fucking $30 delivery charge
> 
> i already paid extra for super fast delivery when i bought them, superfast delivery that apparently only takes half a year or so to get here.. and now they want more?
> 
> ...



aw shit :/


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2011)

He was waxing black for you Homes. Give him your hate phallus.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

how do I **


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

get through one night without you


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

if i had to live without you


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

what kind of life would that be


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

oh and i **


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

baby i dont know what i would do


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

i'd be lost if i lost you


----------



## God (Jun 24, 2011)

Broken combos for all.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

if you ever leave


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

baby that would take away everything that's


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yHjy_HZRfaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

good in my life!


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

and tell me now


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UCnCmaxLyzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brolmes (Jun 24, 2011)

noob and zenieth are flushing red hot for the convo thread postcount rank 

how can a list of postcounts even be a thing that can fit in a quadrant

and which one of them will win its affections?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

how do i live without you


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> noob and zenieth are flushing red hot for the convo thread postcount rank
> 
> how can a list of postcounts even be a thing that can fit in a quadrant
> 
> and which one of them will win its affections?



I remember a time when I was one of the top posters in terms of postcount in the MSPA thread

then the pruning came and ruined everything


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

pause

there was ever a question of me being in the top ten?

unpause

i want to know


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

how do i breath without you?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

if you ever go


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

how will i ever


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mvJqGAKBGYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

ever survive


----------



## zenieth (Jun 24, 2011)

and i got that song out of my system


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> noob and zenieth are flushing red hot for the convo thread postcount rank
> 
> how can a list of postcounts even be a thing that can fit in a quadrant
> 
> and which one of them will win its affections?



LOVE IS CRAZY PRETTY BABY TAKE IT REAL SLOW <3<


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 24, 2011)

Is it possible that what is taking place here was the first example of Jack's ability shown in the most recent batch of updates?

 (top picture)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 24, 2011)

The pruning was a disgusting thing


----------



## brolmes (Jun 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Is it possible that what is taking place here was the first example of Jack's ability shown in the most recent batch of updates?
> 
> (top picture)



we first saw bec doing that in jade: retrieve package, the first time he hit something with it was , then the imp was doing it in 

the one with toddler jade obviously happened at an earlier point in time but we saw all the other ones before that.. plus he was just teleporting the gun instead of making a hole in space for the bullet to go through

not really sure what you mean though, the answer seems too obvious for the question


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

That damn pruning .


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> we first saw bec doing that in jade: retrieve package, the first time he hit something with it was , then the imp was doing it in
> 
> the one with toddler jade obviously happened at an earlier point in time but we saw all the other ones before that.. plus he was just teleporting the gun instead of making a hole in space for the bullet to go through
> 
> not really sure what you mean though, the answer seems too obvious for the question



Missed those. 

and I was just gathering others' opinions. it could viably be something else, considering we don't see Bec warp the bullets as they hit him.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 24, 2011)

he's just being a hole in space connecting 2 points like a portal, the same as bec always does

the only reason he's glowing green instead of doing the hole thing is because it wouldn't look right if he was just being an empty space

it would be something like this



doesn't look as good

it's still basically the exact same thing though

edit: and how could you miss all those flashes?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 24, 2011)

makes sense.

nice edit, too. 

god fucking dammit I'm never going to be used to chumming with you over Homestuck


----------



## brolmes (Jun 24, 2011)

i still can't believe you missed the bec flashes, my mind is blown

no wonder you were unimpressed with jack as a villain/threat


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 24, 2011)

I was just in more awe of Scratch 

I didn't miss them, I merely forgot them for this moment

hence why I am rereading so that shit doesn't keep happening.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

I once had to go to a doctor because of some scratching

Although we're probably not talking about the same thing


----------



## shit (Jun 24, 2011)

hiatusstuck is pretty cool


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

This is the best hiatus convo we've had so far. I guess some how we've overcame our crack addiction.


----------



## shit (Jun 24, 2011)

there was also the 10 hour halt in activity that just ended...


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

feels like it's the ninth one these past two months


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 24, 2011)

Having a pretty busy IRL so not feeling the hiatus as much.

Will try and do the Sburb RP stuff after I wake up from nap.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

In this hiatus, let's fight against child Bucket Tier. For justice.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know Ban. Though one sided the article does have an interesting approach, and it will probably cause a massive shit storm. How could I not praise something like that?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

Society IS too hard on pedophiles.

They should be allowed to have their lifestyle, so long as they don't actually practice it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

Because it's child bucket tier. It's like, tea cup tier.
and it makes no point. It's the same reasoning behind twink porn. Proxy surrogates for child porn that allows predators to wave their disease like deserves merit.


Although I recognize some irony on my part. Porn never helped me get laid. But it sure as hell made me want to. And act upon wanting to get laid.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 24, 2011)

What is Twink porn?

Also well the article is also massively one-sided, and also it's not updated for current times.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

twink porn is something none of you will have fun googling.

It's essentially porn with eighteen year olds that look like thirteen year olds.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 24, 2011)

i find it inappropriate to associate bucket tier with pedos

bucket tier is wholesome reproductive fun for all the family, kids can't reproduce

it's more like broom tier



there is nothing productive or healthy about those urges


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2011)

being culturally sensitive is hard work


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i find it inappropriate to associate bucket tier with pedos
> 
> bucket tier is wholesome reproductive fun for all the family, kids can't reproduce
> 
> there is nothing productive or healthy about those urges



Kids are not included in families.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Kids are not included in families.



What do you mean ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

O yeah I need an Air Gear status update


----------



## brolmes (Jun 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Kids are not included in families.



the kids can have fun being the ones who are produced


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 24, 2011)

Air Gear Status: No one cares.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Air Gear Status: No one cares.



Whatever TV 



I wish I could make a new set with this


----------



## brolmes (Jun 24, 2011)

couldn't you just add the cactus into it?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> couldn't you just add the cactus into it?



You do it homestuck you seem more adept when it comes to pic editing than me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Wait nvm I don't want to be know as the Cactus guy. Like that one guy that has bananas in every set, I forgot his username.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> O yeah I need an Air Gear status update



Still just before book two. I got distracted by Back to the Future: The Game.

The ending of which is amazing might I add.


Anyways, I couldn't decide to start with Air Gear book two or RvB S3.

Suggestions?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Still just before book two. I got distracted by Back to the Future: The Game.
> 
> The ending of which is amazing might I add.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna say Air Gear but everyone else is gonna say RvB.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

^ Yeah I figured.  



Homestuck said:


> the kids can have fun being the ones who are produced



Insane logic.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 24, 2011)

you could be a wildcard and watch freeman's mind or something instead



Crossbow said:


> Insane logic.



> implying that being alive is not fun

unless you mean insane as in unreal, like unreal air


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

I want fight night champion so bad. It's the only game I've really wanted lately games these days get boring too quickly.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> you could be a wildcard and watch freeman's mind or something instead
> 
> 
> > implying that being alive is not fun
> ...



1. *googles what that is* Horseshit, I'll need to do that to. I'll appreciate Portal more if I have a vague semblance of the events of Half-Life.


2. I did mean it in that sense, but insincerely. Imagine this:

"Mommy, can I go tho the fair?"

"GOD. I already brought you into existence. WHAT MORE do you WANT FROM ME?"

*runs off crying*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow this last Air Gear chap was amazing you guys don't know what the fuck your missing out on


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Wow this last Air Gear chap was amazing you guys don't know what the fuck your missing out on



brb plowing through entirety of manga.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> O yeah I need an Air Gear status update



Yo KT how'd you like the latest chapter cause I was like

KAZU


Seriously it's amazing how massively Better the manga becomes when we focus on Kazu.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> brb plowing through entirety of manga.



Just let me show you Cross just a simple out of context panel. You won't even receive the emotion behind it come on man you know you want to. 

You can think of it as a what is to come sort of thing.

EDIT: nvm I really want to show you this whole chap so forget it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Yo KT how'd you like the latest chapter cause I was like
> 
> KAZU
> 
> ...



Yes Kazu is amazing this whole fight is the highlight of a mundane arc. I think Oh Great was really focusing on Kazu development this arc that's why everything else felt like it was lacking.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I want fight night champion so bad. It's the only game I've really wanted lately games these days get boring too quickly.



i know what you mean, i watched a trailer for "saints row 3" and it basically looked like someone playing gta with a shitload of hacks and cheats turned on right from the start of the game, just laying waste to the whole city... looks like it would be fun for a few hours but being god gets boring fast

i mostly just play older games like STALKER and whatever.. i'm in the middle of a run through silent hill 2 



Crossbow said:


> 1. *googles what that is* Horseshit, I'll need to do that to. I'll appreciate Portal more if I have a vague semblance of the events of Half-Life.
> 
> 
> 2. I did mean it in that sense, but insincerely. Imagine this:
> ...



hey i never said kids get the most fun out of it, or that it was their only source of fun.. but they partake

and yeah, freeman's mind is pretty hilarious, you should check it out.. the intro in episode 1 and 2 might be boring if you haven't played it, episode 3 or 4 is where it starts getting good

SECRET JAPAN OFFICIAL SITE


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> i know what you mean, i watched a trailer for "saints row 3" and it basically looked like someone playing gta with a shitload of hacks and cheats turned on right from the start of the game, just laying waste to the whole city... looks like it would be fun for a few hours but being god gets boring fast
> 
> i mostly just play older games like STALKER and whatever.. i'm in the middle of a run through silent hill 2



Yeah I think I'm just gonna stick with roms until developers learn not to butt fuck us with incomplete games and gamers learn not to buy every piece of shit handed to them. That is of course until Skyrim comes out


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> hey i never said kids get the most fun out of it, or that it was their only source of fun.. but they partake
> 
> and yeah, freeman's mind is pretty hilarious, you should check it out.. the intro in episode 1 and 2 might be boring if you haven't played it, episode 3 or 4 is where it starts getting good
> 
> SECRET JAPAN OFFICIAL SITE



Well, BttF: The Game took a lot outta me. I'm gonna have to do all this tomorrow.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

Air Gear talk, in my mspa ?

Let's talk about something better, like Doctor Who. Just watched A Time of Angels, and Flesh and Stone. Fucking weeping angels man.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Air Gear talk, in my mspa ?
> 
> Let's talk about something better, like Doctor Who. Just watched A Time of Angels, and Flesh and Stone. Fucking weeping angels man.



You know what I'm Vming you this Kazu fight wheather or not you read it is up to you, but if you don't you can't say anything about air gear


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

Only the sith deal in absolutes KT .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Only the sith deal in absolutes KT .



Your lack of hope disturbs me


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

Also i'm not reading that KT .

I got Game of Thrones and Doctor Who to catch up on. 

Air Gear is literally one of the last things I would spend my free time on.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also i'm not reading that KT .
> 
> I got Game of Thrones and Doctor Who to catch up on.
> 
> Air Gear is literally one of the last things I would spend my free time on.



Then you can't say anything bad about it. At that point your ignorant of what your talking about


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

Nope .


----------



## Sylar (Jun 24, 2011)

Just 5 days removed from an update and we're already talking about Air Gear. Just how far can we fall?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

Never understimate the power of the bucket side Sylar.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

we should talk about something good instead

any suggestions, Sylar


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Just 5 days removed from an update and we're already talking about Air Gear. Just how far can we fall?



**Cough* Season 4 of Heroes **Cough *


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Just 5 days removed from an update and we're already talking about Air Gear. Just how far can we fall?



Hey.

Hey Sylar.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

Suffer not the air gear to live.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

so Plat, how about that Doctor Who


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

Plat, you definitely need to see Blink and Dalek

some of the best episodes you'll ever see in Doctor Who


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> so Plat, how about that Doctor Who



It's good stuff. Besides those weeping angels, those are not good.

On to the Vampires of Venice now .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Plat, you definitely need to see Blink and Dalek
> 
> some of the best episodes you'll ever see in Doctor Who



I will get to those eventually.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

Are we talking about Doctor Who now?

Geez, i thought we were better than that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I will get to those eventually.



excellent

Dalek is especially awesome


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

Doctor Who>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> shit we usually talk about in bucket tier>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cubey>> Air Gear


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Doctor Who>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> shit we usually talk about in bucket tier>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cubey>> Air Gear



You got < and > mixed up there.

> means greater than.

< means less than.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

Crossbow you are entitled to make any statement you want no matter how incredibly stupid and neg worthy it may be.

Did I mention stupid ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Cross lol just ignore it, what's happening in the story right now ? And just for a point of reference what chap are you on ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cross lol just ignore it, what's happening in the story right now ? And just for a point of reference what chap are you on ?



On 'Trick Two'. He's getting bullied generically. Also, I just noticed that the tire irons of doom are cross-shaped.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Doctor Who>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> shit we usually talk about in bucket tier>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cubey>> Air Gear


so much truth


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

I will give all Air Gear fans 10 minutes to abandon the topic and restore quality to acceptable levels.

Don't make me unleash the hopeocaust upon thee.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> On 'Trick Two'. He's getting bullied generically. Also, I just noticed that the tire irons of doom are cross-shaped.



Your should pick up the pace man it really picks up in the later chaps. The skullsaders kinda suck as villains wait till you get into Sleeping Forest and Genesis.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I will give all Air Gear fans 10 minutes to abandon the topic and restore quality to acceptable levels.
> 
> Don't make me unleash the hopeocaust upon thee.



Oh, don't talk Nope-Hope McGee.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I will give all Air Gear fans 10 minutes to abandon the topic and restore quality to acceptable levels.
> 
> Don't make me unleash the hopeocaust upon thee.



ten minutes eh

your generosity knows no bounds


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

You have 6 minutes left to end this madness...


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

Anybody got any ideas for a replacement topic before the blue lantern over here detonates him antimatter bomb?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

I can already see in the RP you guys are gonna make fun of me with your chars about the ATs as my weapons thing


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

Doctor Who is your only way to avoid the reckoning Crossbow....


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Anybody got any ideas for a replacement topic before the blue lantern over here detonates him antimatter bomb?



Lol plat's more like a yellow lantern right now . But what about Jojo everyone loves that


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I can already see in the RP you guys are gonna make fun of me with your chars about the ATs as my weapons thing



Basically, yes.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Lol plat's more like a yellow lantern right now . But what about Jojo everyone loves that



I don't.


How about...

...

...Homestuck?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Basically, yes.



If our RP chars did have lantern rings what colors would they have ? /randomquestion


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I don't.
> 
> 
> How about...
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7wzJ6EJdvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I don't.
> 
> 
> How about...
> ...



Ridiculous!


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> If our RP chars did have lantern rings what colors would they have ? /randomquestion



Let's do this.

Let's do this with all sorts of things.

It'll be fun.

One person says the thing to compare to, and the guys who makes the list picks the next one.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> If our RP chars did have lantern rings what colors would they have ? /randomquestion



probably red for mine


----------



## brolmes (Jun 24, 2011)

i thought we were talking about half-life before plat changed the topic back to air gear


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7wzJ6EJdvY[/YOUTUBE]



Stopped at first za warudo.

All I needed from it.



...SHIT, I've got it.

What Felt members are we itt?

DISCUSS.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Let's do this.
> 
> Let's do this with all sorts of things.
> 
> ...



I don't get it



Crimson Dragoon said:


> probably red for mine



Blue: Me

Purple: Cad

Pink:Remmy

idk the rest

Maybe Green for plat ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I don't get it



Say I did what i just did, that is, propose a comparison to the Felt.

The guy who makes the list of who's who get to propose the next topic.

Then it cycles.

Anyway, forget it, my Felt thing should hold us off more better.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Say I did what i just did, that is, propose a comparison to the Felt.
> 
> The guy who makes the list of who's who get to propose the next topic.
> 
> ...



kk
Umm Power Rangers I guess

Red Power Ranger:TV

Blue: Plat

Black: Me

Pink: Sunny 

Green: Zenith

Yellow: Banhammer

6/7th Ranger: CD or Shit

Main Villain: Geg


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm Abarekiller level


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I'm Abarekiller level



To bad you'll get jobbed back down when you turn good


----------



## shit (Jun 24, 2011)

plat, he's taking your color


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> To bad you'll get jobbed back down when you turn good


fun fact

Abarekiller has not jobbed when he turned good

he beat the shit out of everything and that's while his suit was fucking up and draining his powers

when the villains tried to revive the strongest villain in the movie, they got Abarekiller

one of the villains included a god


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 24, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> fun fact
> 
> Abarekiller has not jobbed when he turned good
> 
> ...



How different is super sentai to regular power rangers CD ?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 24, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Yeah I think I'm just gonna stick with roms until developers learn not to butt fuck us with incomplete games and gamers learn not to buy every piece of shit handed to them. That is of course until Skyrim comes out



I like the fact that Skyrim comes out after my finals so I can play it all day without worry.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 24, 2011)

the closest PR was to its original source was Time Force 

otherwise, they're pretty significantly different


----------



## shit (Jun 24, 2011)

power rangers were super ghey


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Air Gear talk, in my mspa ?
> 
> Let's talk about something better, like Doctor Who. Just watched A Time of Angels, and Flesh and Stone. Fucking weeping angels man.



Those angels man. Damn shit was scary.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 24, 2011)

shit said:


> plat, he's taking your color



No one can take my color.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

Nostalgia is making me emotional  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kClxD-wH5Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rdSXOnsxhjk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

This "sentinel knight" guy nearly ruined it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 25, 2011)

OO was Boukenger, that's right.

Sentai is pretty baller, I've gotta admit.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaPaULI06NI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Ho2Z0Zv2L1s[/YOUTUBE]28 seconds of pure badass


----------



## brolmes (Jun 25, 2011)

it's spandex catsuit time

tyrannosaurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCqFVhzlRvE[/YOUTUBE]
Dino thunder is constantly quality across all nationalities


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yqXen7mC1So[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 25, 2011)

Power Rangers was pretty sweet....when I was 5.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2011)

and this is why Sunny is the sand faget


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Power Rangers was pretty sweet....when I was 5.



It's called nostalgia man


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

I hate to bring the thread to bucket tier after such awesomeness but this has to be the funniest thread on NF.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2011)

that story is so fake


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

I know but the comments and the way it degenerates into a spider man thread . 


From said thread.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2011)

60s Spider Man cartoon is one of the best sources for reaction images


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> 60s Spider Man cartoon is one of the best sources for reaction images





 EDIT:  hope no one saw my fail


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 25, 2011)

Spiderman is so good for reaction images.

Also don't you mean deadpool thread?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2011)

60's spiderman is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]P16VeaMt8rk[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]rkyvmbYE1M4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2011)

Air Gear was just awesome.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2011)

Cubey gonna Cube


----------



## Sylar (Jun 25, 2011)

Cubey doing his best to destroy anything quality in his path.

Nothing good is safe.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

Quick hide the Blea- wait nvm.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2011)

Cubey liking something is the ultimate sign that it is awful.

And before you ask mspa is the exception to the rule. Because it it just that wonderful.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 25, 2011)

Cubey quick like Bec Noir this instant


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 25, 2011)

I want you all to wake up to this refreshing image, but somebody is bound to be awake at this time. Whatever, at least I was able to wake up to this.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 25, 2011)

I feel that image best describes this thread.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 25, 2011)

I thought Cubey liked JJBA?


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 25, 2011)

Its a pretty good description of this thread but its missing a few things I feel I don't even have to name.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Doctor Who>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> shit we usually talk about in bucket tier>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cubey>> Air Gear



Did doctor who drop in quality or are you just a Smith hater?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2011)

Not enough >'s Ban? I thought so, i was underrating it drastically.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Dino thunder is constantly quality across all nationalities



Oh my God




Tommy?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> I thought Cubey liked JJBA?



This.

Also, noob, that was adorable and funny.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, that reminds me, I need to make a Futurama set because of pimping that some mo'


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

Cubey also likes Dr.Who


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2011)

Air Gear is on hold, KT. I just discovered Cyanide and Happiness. I can't stop.


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2011)

smoke w33d everyday


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 25, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Air Gear is on hold, KT. I just discovered Cyanide and Happiness. I can't stop.



You only discovered it now? For Shame.


Also is there a thread about it yet? I was gonna make one before but I don't think I ever did.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2011)

Spoilers.

I'm only in the 300's right now btw.

Best one so far:


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cubey also likes Dr.Who



Cubeys run when a good man goes to war.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 25, 2011)

Best episode of the season was The doctors wife. Though Yeah I liked Demons Run as well.


Also Cross have you gotten to depressing comic week 1 yet?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Also Cross have you gotten to depressing comic week 1 yet?



No, but now I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah I love the depressing comic weeks.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2011)

Lots of time travel.





Update: I'm at depressing comic week. Lives up to it's name.



Update2: At second of said weeks.

Update3: It was disappointing.

Update4: Nature in Action looks promising.

Update5: Week 3 start!


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2011)

That was not depressing




Who did Nepeta engage with for her sloppy make-out session?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 25, 2011)

Pounce De Leon


----------



## God (Jun 25, 2011)

Of course you would know  you furry


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2011)

cubeys run when a good man goes to war
But buckets will fall and drown the sun
When a cubed one goes to war

Quality dies and justice lies
Updates will fall and the horsecock will rise
When a cubed one goes to war

Cubeys run, but count the cost
The battle's won, but the win is lost


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 25, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Of course you would know  you furry


They really were just cleaning each other...


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> cubeys run when a good man goes to war
> But buckets will fall and drown the sun
> When a cubed one goes to war
> 
> ...



You continue to be a god of poetry.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2011)

Quality poetry from Ban.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 25, 2011)

being able to see into eternity forever => no hiatusstuck ever again

i'm going to assume this is why jade is hated, the jealousy and envy of lecherous crack fiends


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Quality poetry from Ban.



A regular Edgar Allen Poe.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 25, 2011)

CG: SHE'D BE DOING ME A MAJOR PERSONAL SOLID BY MAKING AT LEAST SOME ATTEMPT TO GET HERSELF OFF.
CG: WAIT
CG: FUCK
CG: WHAT DID I JUST SAY
EB: wow. 


LOL.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 25, 2011)

TRIPPING GLOBES


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok so what is this 'lawn circle' thing anyway lol


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 25, 2011)

It's a house you tool.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2011)

So Hussie's yellow yard is what is going to save the kids .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2011)

I eagerly anticipate this meeting of dead and alive people .


----------



## brolmes (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah, that's what the big man said.. a yard 

also, karkat has purple splashes on him, presumably from gamzee, but why is gamzee covered in grey splashes instead of red ones?


----------



## zenieth (Jun 25, 2011)

Kanaya is going to to  Auspisticize between eridan's head, torso and legs.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 25, 2011)

That's gamzee from back when he killed Equius HS.


----------



## geG (Jun 25, 2011)

Hahahaha Karkat

Man things are really gettin interesting with this Scratch plan. I guess most of what Karkat was talking about will be in Act 6


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2011)

That is due to lighting Homestuck.

That image was from the seek the highblood flash.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2011)

Shame globes confirmed for testicle parallel.

Anyway, bets on what the yellow yard is?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

So John is gonna get the gauntlet thrown at him 

Hussie


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2011)

things are rolling now

and awww, doesn't look like we'll get our resurrections 
we'll only get to visit trolhala before leaving them all behind


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

shit said:


> things are rolling now
> 
> and awww, doesn't look like we'll get our resurrections
> we'll only get to visit trolhala before leaving them all behind



You never know with Hussie tbh.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2011)

shit said:


> things are rolling now
> 
> and awww, doesn't look like we'll get our resurrections
> we'll only get to visit trolhala before leaving them all behind



I'm still betting on a revival.

John will be the derp and save them somehow.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

Sooooo Rose or Dave let's make a bet thread  I'm thinking Rose personally, what about you guys ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2011)

John is their Phoenix Down, it is him


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2011)

Clearly Rose delivers. Dave is the navigator.

I'm imagining the stereotypical married couple driving, Dave refusing to ask for directions, etc.


----------



## shit (Jun 25, 2011)

whoever dies, I bet their love interest from karkat's chart dies as well


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2011)

TV thinks it will be aradia who does it.

And i sort of agree with him.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Clearly Rose delivers. Dave is the navigator.
> 
> I'm imagining the stereotypical married couple driving, Dave refusing to ask for directions, etc.



B-But they're bro and sis.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 25, 2011)

I suddenly think Jadesprite does it in an attempt at suicide.



KizaruTachio said:


> B-But they're bro and sis.



I imagine sibling work similarly. 

I wouldn't know. I'm an only child with one parent.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> TV thinks it will be aradia who does it.
> 
> And i sort of agree with him.



It makes more sense but I kinda want to see the Evil Aradia theory come to fruition.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2011)

Evil Aradia will never be a thing that exists.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I wouldn't know. I'm an only child with one parent.



Count yourself lucky my friend , very lucky.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 25, 2011)

Implying all that green sun fallout won't open a rift that consumes Aradia, slowly mutating her very soul as she gains unlimited power over time and space.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 25, 2011)

Everyone who is good is actually evil.
Everyone who is evil is actually good.

There we've gone right ahead and knocked that subject the fuck out. No need to talk about it anymore.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2011)

UNLIIMIITED POWEEEERRRR


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 25, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Evil Aradia will never be a thing that exists.



There you go again with the whole shooting down hopeful ideas. Eridan would be ashamed


----------



## Sylar (Jun 25, 2011)

Eridan is dead and thus cannot care about anything other than the fact that is alone in a dream bubble forever.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 25, 2011)

Eridan discarded hope


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2011)

along with the rest of his body


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2011)

Eridan never disgarded hope, he realized their current situation was hopeless. A difference there is.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks like he didn't even have half the foresight to see he was wrong.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 25, 2011)

Seems to me he was split on the decision.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 25, 2011)

Too bad he cut off the other options


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 25, 2011)

he fell apart from the pressure of the decision


----------



## brolmes (Jun 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Sooooo Rose or Dave let's make a bet thread  I'm thinking Rose personally, what about you guys ?



it'll be armageddon style.. she'll try to stay and he'll knock her out or something i guess, and send her on her way


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2011)

Damn Karkat wants Jade as badly as Jack does.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> it'll be armageddon style.. she'll try to stay and he'll knock her out or something i guess, and send her on her way



It would be the perfect opportunity to put that bowman cover in a flash.


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2011)

Man, John and Karkat being kind of like bros here  Oddly sweet moment.

Anyways, Hussie kicking things up. Too bad no one will ever actually fight Jack in an awesome battle. Would've been nice to see that.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> It would be the perfect opportunity to put that bowman cover in a flash.



when i think about it, if that was going to happen, i think john would have to be involved in it somewhere

whether he actually tries to be the hero but gets knocked out by dave, or whether he is the one who knocks dave out

it would fit more with the movie if dave stayed behind and forced john to go back with rose to look after her 












it would kind of work the other way round too though, with john staying behind and sending dave back to jade.. it would explain how dave knows john could kick his ass


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2011)

Guys Clearly it will be Dave who will go. He will finally show the hero he has always been.

Though Really maybe none of them will die in the explosion I mean Aradia is there for something.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## brolmes (Jun 26, 2011)

that is incredible


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 26, 2011)

I think Dave will sacrifice himself, but it will be a Doomed Dave. He can make sure the copy of himself dies in his place, rather.

other than that, Jadesprite attempting to kill herself (since she has first guardian powers, it's kinda hard to die any other way, if possible) or finally getting her head out of her ass.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2011)

Everyone is LE.


----------



## geG (Jun 26, 2011)

I love how Andrew is Lord English three times


----------



## geG (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh wait that's pointed out in the thing

Silly me


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 26, 2011)

well dave's 2x


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2011)

Hussie is at LEAST 4 Lord Englishes.


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2011)

If that IRL guy is Hussie, that makes 4 Hussies and 2 Daves.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 26, 2011)

IRL guy is Bowman


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm totally fine with Bowman being Lord English.


----------



## Didi (Jun 26, 2011)

I STILL MISS YOU BABY
AND I DON'T WANNA MISS A THIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

the big man about 2 wreck some havok in the yard

THE coart IS ON FIRE







Get it? Lawn Ring? 


It's the exiles prototyping ring. They're going to escape the scratch  by using first guardian powers


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 26, 2011)

Silly, 'lawn ring' is just what trolls call their yards.


Also, DD would make the perfect Lord English. LE is the cue stick. DD uses a cue stick as his weapon.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

which would make his gratituous murder of the felt kind of scary


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2011)

He's DD, you expect him not to do that?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

No. I expected to die


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 26, 2011)

His body fits the coat too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

For all you non obd'ers


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't get it


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

it relates how lolicons say they are oppressed worse than other civil rights movements


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> it relates how lolicons say they are oppressed worse than other civil rights movements



Once I re-read it I got it , that's some real bullshit that you banned for that. Hell once this bet is over I'm putting this shit in my sig cuz that's ridiculous. Loli pathetic and the fact that they're crying because ppl think they're creepers just solidifies it.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 26, 2011)

I suppose I can see how it's offensive. Like, if I try hard.

Edit: jon stewart children jokes?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> For all you non obd'ers



It didn't seem like your were flame baiting at all really  At least we know drawings of little girls in sexual positions =/= reality


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

Remember children, drawings of you being raped by a horrorterror is freedom of speech, but mocking the idea of masturbating to those drawings, now that's rude.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

Well that was flamebating because it was personal. You see I was talking to red who has history of making confesional posts of how his mom caught his futa and tentacle rape porn


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 26, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I suppose I can see how it's offensive. Like, if I try hard.
> 
> Edit: jon stewart children jokes?



You have to be around little kids on a regular basis to understand how wrong that shit is. I babysit for extra cash sometimes and I have a little brother. To say loli isn't offensive is gross is just weird.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

Best part? Red actually flamed. His flaming was on bold at the end of his posts. Neo reported it. What did that mod do? He went to Red's post and edited the insults out


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You have to be around little kids on a regular basis to understand how wrong that shit is. I babysit for extra cash sometimes and I have a little brother. To say loli isn't offensive is gross is just weird.



I think you misunderstand.

Lolicon is offensive and terrible.

The comment Ban made is also offensive, but to an extremely lesser extent.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

It was more counteroffensive really.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2011)

Sup, collective bitches?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 26, 2011)

How many p*d*p**** mods and admins do we have anyway?

Because I know at least one of the admins is.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 26, 2011)

One's too many


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd say OniTasku is a pedo mod.

Considering he has a fuck pillow of a loli.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Best part? Red actually flamed. His flaming was on bold at the end of his posts. Neo reported it. What did that mod do? He went to Red's post and edited the insults out



I'm sure he got reported too. It was fun watching Zaxxon and others justifying their love for underage girls.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2011)

Hope does not endorse pedophiles.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 26, 2011)

Nor does it act like sticky tape to keep your sides together.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2011)

For you people that haven't seen Red's post that ban mentioned:



			
				red said:
			
		

> Oh fuckity fuck fuck fuck . It happened yesterday. I'm pretty sure nobody was suppoused to be back for hours and hours. My twin was out with her friends, My little sis was out seeing a movie and on a play date with her friend and my baby sis was at the day care. My mom was suppoused to be at work till later that night so I had the whole house to myself. I start organizing my porn folder and I'm on my "alternative folder", you know the one with crossdressing futa and generally anything not confined within the " Normal sex" and I look at the time and realize I haven't showered. So I leave what I was doing and ate had a shower. I come out and there is my mom sitting on the pc booking a flight ticket. Oh god what. I try to remember, did I close out and log off? I keep all my stuff password protected, but I wasn't sure whether I logged out or not. Today I'm playing brawl and my mom is going out with my sister and asks me what I did today, I say I just lazed about, used to the PC and played brawl and she lols and says "Teenage boys, well theres something I have to talk to you about". My mind flashed to yesterday. God what. Do you know what makes it bad? I have no real porn only hentai and she probably saw my alternative folder, she's probably thinking "My son is into weird nonsense something is wrong with him" and she's like a puritan minister on crack. Oh god what. I know what the "Talk" is about how am I gonna handle it? My choice is avoid her like a sickness. Should I go "Mom I'm not a young boy anymore and it's only healthy" BUT CROSDRESSING TENTACLE FUTA IS NOT HEALTHY. AT ALL. Oh wow so BH how do I survive this ? Should I bite the bullet that may very well kill me? I'm going to burn. I'm going down in flames. Burning flames


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2011)

Now, I hate pedophiles. But that is really judgmental stuff. I mean at least he's taking his urges out on paper and ink right? Instead of going out and kidnapping children. That's a plus from my point of view.

And, now we return to MSPA


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2011)

A ringing endorsement from horsecock cubert.

I'm sure that lifted his spirits.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2011)

HAHAHA WHAT A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> For you people that haven't seen Red's post that ban mentioned:



Looking for the thread now


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2011)

I believe the thread ended with his mom taking him to therapy. Doesn't seem to have worked though .


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2011)

I recall him saying something about guro as well


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 26, 2011)

I believe we were getting away from this topic.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 26, 2011)

mocking Red is a perfectly legitimate past-time


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2011)

Please try to tolerate our cultural traditions Cadrien.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2011)

The genocide of weeaboo pedos is a perfectly legitimate past time.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> The genocide of weeaboo pedos is a perfectly legitimate past time.



Did somebody say genocide!?!

Oh boy!


...Anyway, the general scenario is pretty relateable blogable-type stuff. Sans the tenacle crossdressers


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2011)

That's right Crossbow, get out your torch and pitch fork.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 26, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Please try to tolerate our cultural traditions Cadrien.



yes

our customs, strange sometimes they may be, are perfectly fine

unlike, say, jacking off to underage animu girls


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 26, 2011)

^ CD, that last bit's redundant. 




Platinum said:


> That's right Crossbow, get out your torch and pitch fork.



... 


I can't wait!


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2011)

lol oni
lol red
lol NF


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 26, 2011)

I've set up the doomsday module. I set it to launch at my 1000th post.

I'll occupy myself with manual murder to pass the time.


...What were we talking about before all this, anyway?

Oh yeah, DD being Lord English.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 26, 2011)

You're so close to being a senior member, Crossbow 

I'm proud.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 26, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> You're so close to being a senior member, Crossbow
> 
> I'm proud.



You should be considering this is the only place he posts


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2011)

I want to see Cubey and Ballstick engage in mortal combat.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want to see Cubey and *Admiral Shunji *engage in mortal combat.



Fixed for better fight.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2011)

Who             ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 26, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Who             ?



Really bad OBDer


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2011)

Well that'd be semi-final.

I was thinking worst of OBD vs worst of Blender


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm not an OBDer, and there are a lot of posters worse than me 

Please don't conduct personal attacks on our members. Thank you.

Sincerely, NF Staff ~

And who the fuck is Ballstick?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2011)

'Jerusalem' 

Formerly known as Disciple Bellic

But because his name was for a time Ballistic, we called him Ballstick.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 26, 2011)

Lol say ballstick 8 times fast


----------



## God (Jun 26, 2011)

Well if he is a Blenderite, I'm probably better than him by default


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey how do you do the auto script thing with the ymp3 ?


----------



## shit (Jun 26, 2011)

no     cubey


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 26, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Well if he is a Blenderite, I'm probably better than him by default


He's not and never will be a Blenderite.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I'm not an OBDer, and there are a lot of posters worse than me



Not that many


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

What does he do that makes him so terrible anyways


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

You ever see those people on the corner with the signs saying "The world is going to end because Obama is the antichrist led by the Illuminati so embrace jesus or you're going to hell in 2012"

Yeah. That's him.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh and that's just his nutjob side.

He's a pretty shitty poster anyway when he's not being batshit insane.


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

Please tell me you have a link


----------



## Kurou (Jun 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> You ever see those people on the corner with the signs saying "The world is going to end because Obama is the antichrist led by the Illuminati so embrace jesus or you're going to hell in 2012"
> 
> Yeah. That's him.



Fucking Lol. He likes Tsutomu Nihei so he can't be all bad. But then again, Red.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Please tell me you have a link


Most recent conspiracy thread


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

Also my reply, if you watch DW you'll get it.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

I see Super 1


----------



## Kurou (Jun 27, 2011)

No you don't.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Most recent conspiracy thread



I completely forgot about that thread. I'm gonna give you the longest tl;dr of your life.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 27, 2011)

the illuminati have secret underground labs to monitor meteor strikes and clone timekittens


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Lord English is the leader of the illuminati.


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

I believe in the Illuminati, I won't lie.

Whether they are devil-worshipping world-dominators, or system-manipulating politicians and businessmen, they exist.


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

Finished and fucking rofl


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 27, 2011)

>According to art and music team members, the end of act 5 flash is planned to be a 10~ minute monstrosity with so much secrecy that team members aren’t even told what the others are working on

>jesus god in heaven i wouldn’t mind if he takes three weeks off to create this it will be worth it


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 27, 2011)

Jerusalem said:


> I completely forgot about that thread. I'm gonna give you the longest tl;dr of your life.



my god man you are such a tool. 

ten minute flash? do want.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

10 MINUTES!!!!!

Jesus fuck.

What... I don't even.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

And I thought an RDA flash would be too long.

Man I am hyped if this is true .


----------



## geG (Jun 27, 2011)

whoa

that's crazy

Though Tensei did say that that's what Andrew's plan was several months ago. It could have changed since


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 27, 2011)

10 minute long flash? My body is ready.

On a random note, anyone here familiar with RPG Maker?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Jerusalem? Isn't that the guy who wanted to change his name to Israel?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 27, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> 10 minute long flash? My body is ready.



No it's not. Your body could never be ready.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> No it's not. Your body could never be ready.



I have sat through mountains of puppet dong, kids being stabbed and sloppy makeouts.

I think my body is more than ready enough for a ten minute long flash.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

We've suffered through the cubert. Only this flash can heal us


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 27, 2011)

Legend of Update: The quest for survival.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)

10min flash is  uploaded

>YFW The Site crashes 10 seconds into the video.


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> 10 minute long flash? My body is ready.
> 
> On a random note, anyone here familiar with RPG Maker?



I am so familiar with rpgmaker xp, you have no idea
no idea
none


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 27, 2011)

Hussie would know better. There is no way on earth he'd post that directly to the site, it'd kill it.

Similarly, last time he used a smalltime mirror he crashed the mirror site.

That shit is going up  on newgrounds.

And we will crash newgrounds.


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2011)

then newgrounds be damned
I'll go to the movie theater to watch a 10 min hussie flash


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Hussie gonna Huss.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)

KT and other Vriska Fans you ready for some FEELINGS AND EMOTIONS. Cause I have a massive dump (of fanart) to give.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 27, 2011)

shit said:


> then newgrounds be damned
> I'll go to the movie theater to watch a 10 min hussie flash



I am proud to know you.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)

SAD THINGS...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> KT and other Vriska Fans you ready for some FEELINGS AND EMOTIONS. Cause I have a massive dump (of fanart) to give.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

...daw.


As for the 10 minute flash, I'm totally ready.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 27, 2011)

Noob just post them all in one go instead of doing one post at a time attempts at increasing your postcount, it's horribly obvious.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)

Actually TV I was hoping that would be more dramatic.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm very blatant about post whoring. So I wouldn't do something like that.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Noob you need to master the art of subtle post whoring.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)

But Cause of Combo break I'll just post them all in the last 1.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

post whoring huh?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

Also ffs shit


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow Shit bro. Man I've seen that before but it never fails to surprise me. 

K so I'll send it to Cross and KT? who else is to young to have their innocence defiled?!?
WHO ELSE?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Shit, if your dick had a face I would punch it.
I would punch your shit dick in the face


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

since we're friends  now and everything I felt like I should say that


----------



## brolmes (Jun 27, 2011)

tempted to post that vriska x john fanart where vriska has a huge pussy in her chest with fangs and stuff sticking out of it

with john shitting bricks


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there a particular reason for noobs post whoring or is he just being a whore.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)

You know Zenith much like spelling your name Zenith, instead of Zenith I'm not sure why I do it. Okay I spell your name like that cause I never look carefully at first and it just stuck.

Hmm what If I just stopped...

K done. Post whoring is done.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

I just write Z.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 27, 2011)

don't let the man tell you how to live your life noob

even if the man happens to be a lesbian


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah that would remind me to much of a girl I know.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

I wasn't telling noob what to do just askiing why he's postwhoring.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Sometimes a man just has to whore himself a little.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

i like how noob sends the picture to me even though I didn't want it.


By 'like' I mean 'hate with a passion'



Edit: WHOOOOPS.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

@Noob


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeahhhhh we're definitely in the bucket now.

I hope we get an update soon. Today is supposed to be the end of hiatustuck


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm surprised we were able to avoid it for so long to be honest.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)

Cross, KT. If Shit is gonna show us bucket tier images I don't see why being young should stop you from feeling the pain.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm surprised we were able to avoid it for so long to be honest.



Air Gear&Power Rangers


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I'm surprised we were able to avoid it for so long to be honest.



[YOUTUBE]NA78MQf-kMY[/YOUTUBE]
this is so bucket tier that it loops around and goes back to amazing

no I didn't just discover this, I found about it like a week or two ago


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

It goes rather well with it. Feels weird man.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 27, 2011)

i think the term bucket tier is used too loosely

i welcome bucket tier with open arms but i will never click on a soulja boy video


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2011)

!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah even I won't click on a soulja boy vid.

Sorry CD.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiFmX8kf-9A[/YOUTUBE]

There we go


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I knew Soulja boy was full of shit, but I did not know shit was full of soulja boy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

Bluh, I still can't get over the power rangers outfits. They look so fucking corny after growing up.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 27, 2011)

when i see these people with their gay pony shit i always just thought it was from some kind of internet parody series or something, like someone made a comedy series on youtube or something to make fun of the old my little pony toys, something like that

i never realised that it was actually a real kids show, for real little girls

oh my god jesus christ, cadrien, why?

it seemed gay before but i don't even know what to call it now


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

In b4 Cad Unleashes White Knight Mode.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

This isn't gonna be pretty


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Read KR Spirits, Sunny


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah KR suits are less flamboyant then PR suits.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

Meh. All those things seem incredibly silly to me. >_>


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 27, 2011)

shit said:


> I am so familiar with rpgmaker xp, you have no idea
> no idea
> none



Would it be too much of a bother then if I asked for you help?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> In b4 Cad Unleashes White Knight Mode.



tags for the My Little Pony thread on another forum:

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), we're here we're queer


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds about right.


----------



## brolmes (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> In b4 Cad Unleashes White Knight Mode.



more like pink knight mode

even tavros has nothing to fear from a joust-off of that tier


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

FireEel is a fan of it

tells me all I need to know


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

Sudden revalation. 

They were selling merchandise long before the show aired. It's basically the girl version of the G.I. Joe show.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Meh. All those things seem incredibly silly to me. >_>



Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Kurou (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

You guys are wasting time trying to convert Sunny to the world of Sentai.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

Pretty much


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You guys are wasting time trying to convert Sunny to the world of Sentai.



he's too much of a sand faget

a lost cause


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> Would it be too much of a bother then if I asked for you help?



nah go ahead, but first learning the program is so convoluted that even explaining things gets convoluted quickly


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> when i see these people with their gay pony shit i always just thought it was from some kind of internet parody series or something, like someone made a comedy series on youtube or something to make fun of the old my little pony toys, something like that
> 
> i never realised that it was actually a real kids show, for real little girls
> 
> ...






Platinum said:


> In b4 Cad Unleashes White Knight Mode.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> he's too much of a sand faget
> 
> a lost cause



Not to mention the fact that he is most likely senile.

I mean look at that avatar, he must be at least 120 years old .


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2011)

homestuck, the fact that you thought this was a youtube parody kinda makes you look stupid rather than disdainful of this pony cartoon


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Pony reaction images.

Bucket tier, my old friend we are runited once more.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I just finished Shinkengers like a few days ago
> 
> amazing show, dat Dokouku



I'm only on 16.



I have to say I'm really enjoying it. Doukoku is hilarious, and so is Ryuunosuke.
Tani as well 

I was also surprised Shinken Pink and yellow aren't totally helpless.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Cadrien said:


>



LOL cad


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> I'm only on 16.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all the Shinkengers are competent

all of them


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Cadrien you have something in common with cubert-koon now.

An affection for horses .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Hey Cadrien you have something in common with cubert-koon now.
> 
> An affection for horses .



oh shit 

sick fires up in this bitch


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

I went there.

I went there, and I have no regrets .


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

While cubert-koon likes them STRONG and MASCULINE, Cad prefers his to be delicate and animated.

This is just a cosmetic difference though, the love for the equine burns like a sun in both of their hearts :33.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Cad is a proud member of the Knights of the Told Republic


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Cad is no doubt preparing his pony reaction images as I speak.

Forgive me Cadrien, all that I do, I do for lulz.

Don't hate the sinner and all that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

KT joins the holy order of the equestrian knights.

Cubey finds more followers joining his flock.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cad is no doubt preparing his pony reaction images as I speak.
> 
> Forgive me Cadrien, all that I do, I do for lulz.
> 
> Don't hate the sinner and all that.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Please keep us seperate from him Plat, we like Ponies. He likes hoofbeasts. There is a massive difference.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

The Equestrian Knights are assaulted on all fronts, theirs is an order in danger of collapse. The forces of Homestuck, Duke of Bucketberry assail from the north, to the west lie the desert raiders of sunnys band of merry sand fagets. And to the south and east lies the Told Realms, dishers of the most sickest of fires.

Will Cadrien and Cubey reconcile their differences in equestrian philosophy to save their order, or will it be crushed forever?

Tune in next week to find out


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

First and foremost, Cadrien tosses the court jester Cubert to the masses, then sits back watches the futility of the opposition's attempts to breach his defenses.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

they'll drown in a sea of Told


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

FireEel said:


> Okay. This has been pissing me off for quite awhile now.
> 
> I have man-boobs.
> 
> ...


why am I not surprised that FireEel is a My Little Pony fan


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

look at that

that is your fanbase Cad


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Friendship and Magic can not withstand The Levels of Told we will be dishing out Cadrien.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> look at that
> 
> that is your fanbase Cad



You can't really get much lower then moob boy.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

I have heard rumors that in the halls of the great Horse King Cubert that you toast not with mead, but with musclebeast milk.

Can you confirm or deny this rumor Cadrien?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> look at that
> 
> that is your fanbase Cad


Look at me, now to fireEel
Back to me
Fortunately I am not him
Fortunately I am a straight tall skinny ass mutherfucker with a high metabolism
Unfortunately, your telling is getting told.
Look down, back up
What's this? 
It's me not having a care in the world because I'm watching Ponies
Anything is possible when you have friendship and magic.



> I have heard rumors that in the halls of the great Horse King Cubert that you toast not with mead, but with musclebeast milk.


This Horse King you speak of, he shares the name of our jester 

How intriguing. Mayhap the rumors have become muddled and mixed in the travels betwixt your army and my castle.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Cadrien is trying to avoid the grim reality of having FireEel be a MLP fan.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not denying the state of much of the fan base. I'm saying that at the least *I* am an exception


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I have heard rumors that in the halls of the great Horse King Cubert that you toast not with mead, but with musclebeast milk.
> 
> Can you confirm or deny this rumor Cadrien?



the worst part is that I've heard FireEel is the musclebeast

dear god


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Look at the rest of my prefered entertainment Plat, that MLP has made it into the herd of my quality should indicate something.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

it indicates you're infected


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Also sorry Cadrien but Cubey is the Horse King.

He has been loving the horsecock before you were but a glimmer in your fathers eye.

He is your superior in the equestrian arts.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also sorry Cadrien but Cubey is the Horse King.
> 
> He has been loving the horsecock before you were but a glimmer in your fathers eye.
> 
> He is your superior in the equestrian arts.



Cubey has mounted more equine beasts than the amount of times Cad has posted MLP reaction images

maybe someday Cad can surpass him

but it is not today


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also sorry Cadrien but Cubey is the Horse King.
> 
> He has been loving the horsecock before you were but a glimmer in your fathers eye.
> 
> He is your superior in the equestrian arts.


Well the countries of Cubelandia and Equestria are a long ways away.

@ CD: Perhaps, or I just can enjoy a show that is good and has colorful ponies


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Cubey has mounted more equine beasts than the amount of times Cad has posted MLP reaction images
> 
> maybe someday Cad can surpass him
> 
> but it is not today



Let it be known that CD brought upon this thread, the great Pony Macro Flood of 2011


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> @ CD: Perhaps, or I just can enjoy a show that is good and has colorful ponies


or maybe you're just gay


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Abigail (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> the worst part is that I've heard FireEel is the musclebeast
> 
> dear god



More like the fatbeast.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> or maybe you're just gay


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Noble Page KT, a lad only begining to unravel the mysteries of the horse, rides to battle to save his Lords from certain death at the hands of Told Knights Platinum of The Old Hope Brigade and CD of The Crimson Dragoons.

Can he save his nakama with the powers of friendship and magic?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Abigail said:


> More like the fatbeast.



he sustains the MLP fans

he's their Soylent Green


----------



## Abigail (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> he sustains the MLP fans
> 
> he's their Soylent Green



Which is good for us.

With how fat he is, it's only a matter of time before their arteries clog.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> the worst part is that I've heard FireEel is the musclebeast
> 
> dear god



Where else do you think they get the musclebeast milk from?

Those moobs are there for a reason you know.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Where else do you think they get the musclebeast milk from?
> 
> Those moobs are there for a reason you know.


----------



## Abigail (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Where else do you think they get the musclebeast milk from?
> 
> Those moobs are there for a reason you know.



I really wouldn't call him a musclebeast seeing as the only muscle he has that gets constantly used is his stomach.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Abigail said:


> I really wouldn't call him a musclebeast seeing as the only muscle he has that gets constantly used is his stomach.



I think that symbolizes the MLP fandom

bloated and hideous


----------



## Abigail (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I think that symbolizes the MLP fandom
> 
> bloated and hideous



A true blight on society.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Abigail said:


> I really wouldn't call him a musclebeast seeing as the only muscle he has that gets constantly used is his stomach.



The beast must be fed if he is to produce milk for Cubey's meals.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

>Our tv show for kids is superior to your tv show for kids!


----------



## Abigail (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, it is.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I think that symbolizes the MLP fandom
> 
> bloated and hideous


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Sunny can not comprehend the majesty of men in tights, odd considering his monicker I would think that would be something he would be down with.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I'm reach one thousand posts and am rewarded with ponies.

My disdain is unfathomable.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sunny can not comprehend the majesty of men in tights, odd considering his monicker I would think that would be something he would be down with.



hahahaha

anyway, what were we talking about again

FireEel and how he's used for sustenance among the MLP fandom right

yeah like Abi said, their life expectation shouldn't be long and I'd even say the amount of time they have left is lower than my expectations for a Michael Bay movie


----------



## Kurou (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> hahahaha
> 
> anyway, what were we talking about again
> 
> ...



         .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

welp


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> .



their life span might also be lower than their capacity for proper humorous comebacks

it'd be almost tragic if it wasn't so hilarious


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

And of course


----------



## Kurou (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> their life span might also be lower than their capacity for proper humorous comebacks
> 
> it'd be almost tragic if it wasn't so hilarious



Well they say tragedy is comedy.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

true enough Kurou 

this little tangent proves it


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

If it's really a 10 minute upload, he better make it in video format, with pausing and all that. My attention span does not last that long


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello, bros.

Been a long time no see since my laptop needs repairing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Hello, bros.
> 
> Been a long time no see since my laptop needs repairing.



I thought you had abandoned us :33


----------



## Pipe (Jun 27, 2011)

What's with the pony spam?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

Sage has come to save us from this hooven bucketry.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 27, 2011)

I've come to rescue you from the wickedness of ponies by.... umm.. err..


I dunno, this awesome pic should reverse the fagness:


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> I've come to rescue you from the wickedness of ponies by.... umm.. err..
> 
> 
> I dunno, this awesome pic should reverse the fagness:



Mission fucking accomplished.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

Sage, I just finished the Forest Temple in OoT3D 

For the RP, your character should definitely have that he uses the Ocarina to do his time traveling.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

classy mexican


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Aleksi Briclot! Fuck yes. Pony domination is on hold for the awesomeness of his art.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sage, I just finished the Forest Temple in OoT3D
> 
> For the RP, your character should definitely have that he uses the Ocarina to do his time traveling.



You're playing OOT3D? Nice. 

Good idea. Also, I hope you have fun in the Water Temple.



zenieth said:


> classy mexican



My specialty.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Aleksi Briclot! Fuck yes. Pony domination is on hold for the awesomeness of his art.



Victory woot.


I never had trouble with the Water Temple. 

Except that one part where you shoot the eye and the timed door opens and you have to  aim the hookshot real fast. 

Oh, and Shadow Link


----------



## brolmes (Jun 27, 2011)

shit said:


> homestuck, the fact that you thought this was a youtube parody kinda makes you look stupid rather than disdainful of this pony cartoon



why would i know it's a real cartoon and not just some gay internet joke? i've never watched it

it would have made more sense that way, if it was just some youtube thing.. but this way, with grown men enjoying a cartoon for little girls, doesn't make any sense at all


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

How Lord English will die



He'll forget to set his invulnerability to ON


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUp15U1-QP0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

CD do you read Marvel? Have you an idea of all the amazing villains like Loki and Ultron have pulled off in the past?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

Dear god when was this?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Once upon a time Ultron impregnated a mexican woman with nanites, and they would create an ultron son.
He later makes him think Dr Doom is his baby daddy just to fuck with him
He also makes him the ultimate superhero fanboy so that he joins them with his magneto-like powers just so as soon as turns old enough, his actual self kicks in and he murders all his future friends in a treacherous rage.
Just to fuck with them


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Dear god when was this?



sinestro corps war


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> CD do you read Marvel? Have you an idea of all the amazing villains like Loki and Ultron have pulled off in the past?



I'm what you call a casual comic reader

I've read Annihilation and Thanos Imperative recently


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry Cross I'm making this my new set I'll give you reps to compensate.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Once upon a time, ultron re-writes the brain of the universal sized entity that his jan pym. (the wasp. It's complicated)
Just to fuck with hank


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 27, 2011)

I need to read Siniestro Corps War.

I've recently started getting into comics and I'm enjoying the Flashpoint crossover.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

aaaaaannnnnd I have to spread. Somebody give cross some reps while I get this new set.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Sorry Cross I'm making this my new set I'll give you reps to compensate.



The Joker with Yellow Lantern Ring...

Fine. Go ahead.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Most recently, marvel fanbase REJOICED when most beloved character ROM the Spaceknight appeared to have returned. You see Marvel had to cancel because of complications with hasbro.
Turns out, ROM was just Ultron. He did it just to fuck with Real Life


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

At a point in Time Kang assembles the most powefull forces of all point in history that he can manage to fight ultron at the apex of his power. He does so repetitively. Ultron kicks his ass every time.
Untill Ultron decides to save the universe and toss the towel with no effort all causing everyone to look at Kang like he's a little bitch.
He did it just to fuck with Kang. And save the universe


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

This Ultron sounds like he's a hoot at parties.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Once upon a time, Ultron formed himself in the shape of an adamanitum Wasp. Nude . Just to fuck with Jan.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> This Ultron sounds like he's a hoot at parties.


oh you have no idea


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Once upon a time, Ultron formed himself in the shape of an adamantium Wasp. Nude . Just to fuck with Jan.



is that the one The Sentry fought


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Mind you, he did that using Tony Starks body, making him officially, a transgendered person. Just to fuck with him


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> is that the one The Sentry fought



Yes, before he fought toe to toe with him.

Also he killed Sentry's wife, Lindy Reynolds, in her sleep.

Just to fuck with him, a kriptonian  level schizo.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

He then proceed to hijack Stark Industries Terraforming satelites and began wiping out the world in a planetary hurricane storm. Just to fuck with us


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

Geez, alright, he does a lot of shit just to fuck with people


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay I've been thinking.

Batman is a better Yellow Lantern than the Joker.

I mean think about it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Ultron robot married Jocasta just to fuck with her. In more ways then one.
Her brainwaves are mapped after Hank's wife, Jan, and he forced Hank to "perform" the ceremony.

Endless Mike would like him 




Crossbow said:


> Okay I've been thinking.
> 
> Batman is a better Yellow Lantern than the Joker.
> 
> I mean think about it.



Of course. Batman uses his whole thing to inspire fear in the heart of criminals. The ring isn't picky about it's wielders. It's just that since Bruce had used a green ring before, sinestro's ring rejected him as soon as he registered the GL energy residue.


Anyway, it's not like any ring suits the Joker particularly. If anything he should weild ALL rings.


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

^ Just the White ring then?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

God no cubey. Don't be terrible

White ring simbolizes life and destiny


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> The Joker with Yellow Lantern Ring...
> 
> Fine. Go ahead.



I couldn't make it smaller for some reason went with the next best thing also for CD. We should all get blackest night sets


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Joker makes a good Yellow lantern because , well look at him. He's a pretty scary that comes from his unconventionality. He also (ironically) makes a good Green Lantern since his will to stay alive is an amazing one.

Another Good/Ironic paring is Orange Ring Iron Man.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Ultron robot married Jocasta just to fuck with her. In more ways then one.
> Her brainwaves are mapped after Hank's wife, Jan, and he forced Hank to "perform" the ceremony.
> 
> Endless Mike would like him



I don't know, Ultron blew up Praxagora just for shits and giggles after possessing her and controlling the Kree Sentry army 

which was amazing trolling by the way

he'd probably blow up any gynoid he possesees after he's done with them


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

Then Black ring is perfect for him


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

KT, your set is that-

*aneurysm*



Also, I'm reminded of .


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 27, 2011)

white lantern joker :ultimategiogio


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I don't know, Ultron blew up Praxagora just for shits and giggles after possessing her and controlling the Kree Sentry army
> 
> which was amazing trolling by the way
> 
> he'd probably blow up any gynoid he possesees after he's done with them



Thing about Jocasta is that there are ten billion of her. And only because Hank Pym keeps her toned down to that number


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Then Black ring is perfect for him



Joker is not a zombie cubey 


Joker has a hole in his heart for love, of life, death, jokes and batman - Love
Joker is a psychopath - Compassion
Joker has the ability to instal great fear - Fear
Joker has the ability to overcome great fear - Willpower
Joker wants it all - Greed
Joker will fucking RAGE if you ruin his plans- Rage
Joker knows that all will be well for him - Hope

Joker, Destiny awa- no. Joker spits on destiny. It's not funny, it ruins the punchline
Joker of earth, ri- Wha for? No point. In death joker fullfilled his punchline and is at peace. Black rings holds no power over him
Joker can wear all the of the spectrum cubey.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone else think Goku would make both a good Red and Green Lantern ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Joker is not a zombie cubey



You can't prove that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Anyone else think Goku would make both a good Red and Green Lantern ?



that's more like Vegeta

or Gohan

actually, especially Gohan


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I just came


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

It's old, but sure


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that's more like Vegeta
> 
> or Gohan
> 
> actually, especially Gohan



You know what Gohan is a better one than Goku I see Vegeta going for yellow and green ( not at the same time of course )

I'm not gonna lie Lantern thread is better than pony thread


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

Shit, we're starting to discuss DBZ.

Abort, abort.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Goku is more of a hope guy. Vegeta is a sinestro


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

Love for Joker makes no sense. The rest, yeah.

Vegeta, Goku, Gohan and Trunks would all be good Red/Yellows.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Love for joker makes utter sense. IF you disagree you know nothing of either him or the zamarrons


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

He's got a boner for murder.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Shit, we're starting to discuss DBZ.
> 
> Abort, abort.



Are you kidding me DBZ is like my fucking childhood in a nutshell. I would say something but I want to continue  posting lantern cross-overs


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

The violet ring fills a void in the heart left by lost love, which is one of the Joker's many origins.
He's always got that boner for murder, and his dance with batman


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Love for Joker makes no sense. The rest, yeah.
> 
> Vegeta, Goku, Gohan and Trunks would all be good Red/Yellows.



What  ? Yellow only makes Vegeta no other sayians use fear tactics. Well I guess Trunks when he first appered was instilling fear in freeza but that's not enough to make him a yellow. Trunks is a really good blue.


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah Blue works for him. Goku should be hope as well. Gohan is yellow on Cell and Nappa.

Anyone revived by the DB's is Black


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

cthulu lantern fucking amazing


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

trunks is the fucking defenition of green


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> trunks is the fucking defenition of green



He's my blue in my opinion. His whole story-line was for the hope of a better future, he's more hopeful then willful. Hell Goku might be more willful then hopeful considering all the fighting he did against opponents that were stronger than him. Only thing that would define him as a blue to me would be the hope he had in the future fighters like Gohan and Ubb.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Shouldn't Goku be green? He represents willpower way more than hope.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

2xGreenGoku combo !


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

He's both tbh.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> He's both tbh.



More Green than Blue just admit it


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> He's my blue in my opinion. His whole story-line was for the hope of a better future, he's more hopeful then willful. Hell Goku might be more willful then hopeful considering all the fighting he did against opponents that were stronger than him. Only thing that would define him as a blue to me would be the hope he had in the future fighters like Gohan and Ubb.



Nah bro, a Blue Lantern believes all will be well. He trusts his faith.
Trunks is fucking scared of the future. He fights desperately against it.
To overcome fear is green.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Nah bro, a Blue Lantern believes all will be well. He trusts his faith.
> Trunks is fucking scared of the future. He fights desperately against it.
> To overcome fear is green.



I believe he overcame that fear when he destroyed the Androids/Cell. He also overcame his fear the after Gohan died and he went to face them. Going into the Hyperbolic time chamber is a willful feat all in it's own.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I believe he overcame that fear when he destroyed the Androids/Cell.



and thus ridding himself of the yellow weakness

A blue lantern looks at the cyborgs smiles and says "All will be well"


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 27, 2011)

People being multiple colors is bullshit. 

You can obviously link them to different colors, because good characters aren't one dimensional. They have personalities.

The color is just what represent them the most.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> and thus ridding himself of the yellow weakness
> 
> A blue lantern looks at the cyborgs smiles and says "All will be well"



O yeah what was I thinking I got blue and green confused derp. Ignore all those posts that basically supported him being green.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> People being multiple colors is bullshit.
> 
> You can obviously link them to different colors, because good characters aren't one dimensional. They have personalities.
> 
> The color is just what represent them the most.



What about Sinsetro ?


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 27, 2011)

He changed colors. He's not both at the same time.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> People being multiple colors is bullshit.
> 
> You can obviously link them to different colors, because good characters aren't one dimensional. They have personalities.
> 
> The color is just what represent them the most.



Find me someone that can accurately explain and describe the Joker and I'll find you someone that is wrong.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGo225hbN4g[/YOUTUBE]

So that's what TV sounds like...


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 27, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Find me someone that can accurately explain and describe the Joker and I'll find you someone that is wrong.



The Joker is obviously a unique case.

Hell, he should get his own color.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

Wolverine not being rage?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

He does instill great fear


----------



## Pipe (Jun 27, 2011)

Wolverine should be a red lantern


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2011)

guy's a red and a green, hal's a yellow and a green, etc, etc
basically it seems like you can have a main color and a back up one


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)

So incase other people have been like me and haven't been reading his formspring



> *Did Dave use Jade as a human shield, or did she jump in front of him or her own volition?*
> 
> He Auto-Harleyed with her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

all the ladies

all of them


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 27, 2011)

> *Do you feel any hesitation at all in killing the trolls/kids? I mean, you originally had 16 of them and you're down to 9 or even 8 depending on if Gamzee's dead, which I'm still hoping he isn't. I mean, they're dropping like flies, man!*
> 
> Wait, it's this question again! The exact same question, what are the odds. It's like the question's ghost or something.
> 
> ...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

right click save


----------



## Pipe (Jun 27, 2011)

> 48 heroic squiddles who played in the session which created the troll universe



oh gog


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

Not gonna lie.

I honestly saw this coming.

Not the fedorafreak part, the squiddles .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 27, 2011)

Jesus christ, I go to bed and wake up to ten pages of this crap.

Shit I blame you. I am no longer proud to know you.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't hate you anymore.


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

I should probably reign shit in. But I got better things to do than make him swoon over me.


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2011)

>female mspa fan

*swoooooooon*


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Sunny is a chick

and british

It perfectly explains the source of the sand.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 27, 2011)

My valley of sand gapes for you Zeni

Let us begin the lesbian mating dance.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry sunny, Space Jam ruined your chances.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

...

*blarf*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 27, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> My valley of sand gapes for you Zeni
> 
> Let us begin the lesbian mating dance.



Classic post by Sunny


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

by classic, he means awful


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> by classic, he means awful



With Sunny, the difference is wholly academic.


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

There are no female MSPA fans  I don't even know one.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> There are no female MSPA fans  I don't even know one.



*coughzeniethcough*

Anyway, I recently found out my ex is/was a MSPA fan. Saw her wearing a homemade Godhood.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 27, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *coughzeniethcough*



or so you think

also, Rubber is a fantastic movie


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 27, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *coughzeniethcough*
> 
> Anyway, I recently found out my ex is/was a MSPA fan. Saw her wearing a homemade Godhood.



Not gonna lie if I had a gf that liked mspa I would ask her to wear of a hero of light godhood everytime we messed around.Lol jk........not really


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

zenieth is dude


----------



## God (Jun 27, 2011)

And you should have stayed with her


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 27, 2011)

You are a cube, your argument is invalid.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 27, 2011)

Cubey said:


> And you should have stayed with her



She broke up with me, actually.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 28, 2011)

My once flushing face had turned to a dull and unimpressed expression. I had seen many many things. I remember it all, I browsed DeviantArt for the first time with the tag "MSPA" and I felt something inside of me fade away as I continued to look. I realize now it was my ability to re-act to sexual fan art that dissappeared. I am ashamed. When I die hopefully I will return as a proper female MSPA fan.

/suicide


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Not gonna lie if I had a gf that liked mspa I would ask her to wear of a hero of light godhood everytime we messed around.Lol jk........not really



It was actually a Hero of Breath hood.

So much assumptions about my relationships.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 28, 2011)

Need to replace John with Eridan


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

tight click, save


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

Also you need to replace John with Dave as per word of god.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

Dave's corpse as per word of god*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> tight click, save



lol tight click sounds like tight...nvm.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

But it isn't the clit that's tight 

Unless you mean tight in the slang way


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## shit (Jun 28, 2011)

transferred farts to fart thread 
no thx necessary


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

Piggies!


----------



## Pipe (Jun 28, 2011)

There is also another one with the trolls and their pig trolls. It's so adorable.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 28, 2011)

John is the Wind Waker

I can see him smacking the pigs around just like in the game


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

Lookit the tails! And Tavros has widdle robot legs!


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 28, 2011)

Pigs are fucking awesome.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

Say, think we'll burn through this thread before Act 6?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably           .


----------



## God (Jun 28, 2011)

Maybe


----------



## Pipe (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## God (Jun 28, 2011)

Dawwww pek


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

Piggy playtime!


----------



## shit (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy shit that is a sick burn right there.

Is there a fucking doctor in the house? This burn needs immediate medical fucking attention. Holy shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2011)

a thousand obders mashing keys away with a thousand bucketwriters for a thousand years could not come up with such a better burn


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 28, 2011)

god DAMN those fires are terminal.


----------



## Monna (Jun 28, 2011)

Laughing at Eridan's expense never gets old : D


----------



## God (Jun 28, 2011)

It's funny because he fails worse than Tavros  At least Tavros is somewhat lovable.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

He only fails when he's trying to get laid.

Which is almost all the time.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 28, 2011)

That's funny, I remember Tavros failing at not getting stabbed through the chest by his own fucking lance


----------



## God (Jun 28, 2011)

Tavros got killed by a God Tier troll. As if that's some sort of low point


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

How did we manage to updateless go from bucket tier to halfway up the chart? 

Weird...

Or maybe its that we were prematurely bucket tier and we just returned to our natural place had certain individuals not made the conversation nosedive.


----------



## Monna (Jun 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> There are no female MSPA fans  I don't even know one.


There are tons them. I know several.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

Who do you think makes all that Gamzee x Equius yaoi?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 28, 2011)

I didn't even know that existed until you said it


----------



## Monna (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Who do you think makes all that Gamzee x Equius yaoi?


Gay boys **


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

You obviously haven't been on the internet long enough.


----------



## WhoElse (Jun 28, 2011)

lol wut


Troll pigs are the greatest creatures in existence. I want all the pigs, all of them.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

Collect them all!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 28, 2011)

Cubey Tavros is far below Eridan.

Just like you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

Eridan is about halfway down the list.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 28, 2011)

...

well played.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Tavros got killed by a God Tier troll. As if that's some sort of low point



And Eridan got killed by a troll that kicked the ass of that God Tier troll and kicked Gamzee's ass at the same time.

Sorry Cubert but Tavros is bottom of the barrel.



Taurus Versant said:


> Cubey Tavros is far below Eridan.
> 
> Just like you.



.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 28, 2011)

I may not like Eridan, but that doesn't stop him from being a good character. BECAUSE I dislike him is a symbol of how well he was done.

Unlike Tavros who I literally cannot give a shit about. Feferi is more important than he is to me because I look forward to her doing something worth a damn and getting some character.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey he's also halfway up the list. Or at least trying to kick it there.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll accept that Tavros was at the bottom of wrung of his echeladder and had little power.

However, I think he beats Eridan simply because Eridan is a flaming melodramatic douche with a shitty scarf.

Your move, Plat.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

Eridan is actually a character, Tavros could actually be replaced with a funny picture and the point would get across.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jun 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Eridan is actually a character, Tavros could actually be replaced with a funny picture and the point would get across.



Eridan was a parody of a character.

Tavros is something of a tragedy of a coming of age story gone wrong.

oversimplifying things whichever way you want works both ways, eh?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Unlike Tavros who I literally cannot give a shit about. *Feferi is more important* than he is to me because I look forward to her doing something worth a damn and getting some character.



Whoa whoa whoa.

Whoa.

Let's not get crazy.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

*Power tiers:*

*Highest:*
Vriska
Aradia
Kanaya
Gamzee

*High:*
Eridan
Sollux
Equius

*Medium:*
Karkat
Terezi
Nepeta

*Fodder:*
Feferi
Tavros


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 28, 2011)

Power wise? I think you're underestimating how strong Fef is.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

I think Equius could have kicked anyone's ass if he weren't so submissive.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

She's as much fodder as Aquaman is.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 28, 2011)

Pulling the whale?

Jumping out of the water in her world straight up to her gate?

Fef's physical strength is monstrous.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> She's as much fodder as Aquaman is.



Nobody is that fodder. 

Except Aquaman, I guess.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I think Equius could have kicked anyone's ass if he weren't so submissive.


He isn't really particularly fast.

All he has in terms of mobility beyond standard speed is STRONG Jump.

So anyone who could fly could beat him pretty easily.

That's Aradia, Vriska, Eridan and Sollux.

And Kanaya probably isn't quite as strong (but close!) but she is much faster. Vampire speed would let her dodge his counter strikes and she'd wear him down.

So I think he belongs exactly where I put him.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry Tao but Tavros will forever be awful.

Also I personally think that Nepeta is probably a better fighter than Karkat and Terezi.


Terezi should be dead last or at least second to last.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> He isn't really particularly fast.
> 
> All he has in terms of mobility beyond standard speed is STRONG Jump.
> 
> ...



I like to imagine he has special void-type powers that we didn't get to see.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

> Pulling the whale?
> 
> Jumping out of the water in her world straight up to her gate?
> 
> Fef's physical strength is monstrous.


One of the big rules of comics:

Strength in one arena (like say water) does not translate to others.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I like to imagine he has special void-type powers that we didn't get to see.


If he didn't suck, he might have.

But I think his whole title, and for that matter, his whole character was a joke. Void of Heir.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Sorry Tao but Tavros will forever be awful.
> 
> Also I personally think that Nepeta is probably a better fighter than Karkat and Terezi.
> 
> ...



Terezi has manipulation and mind games and such, plus heightened senses.

Karkat is not that special, generic almost.


Terezi > Karkat.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd say Terezi is decent enough.

I mean Daredevil is at least en par with other human tier Marvel characters. (as opposed to supers)


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2011)

Scratch said that Terezi doesn't support with her combat abilities but with her mind. I take that to mean she is one of the weaker fighters.

She's definitely not a better fighter than Nepeta or Feferi.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> She's as much fodder as Aquaman is.



Aquaman isn't really so fodder as everyone thinks, is was that the super friends show make him look like a retard and now everyone thinks that is really how aquaman is.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

We talking pure physical strength or overall combat strength?

If it's just physical, then Terezi pretty low I guess.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

His powers are swimming and communing with sea animals. He's like Tavros. But more useless. Because his powers are limited to only in the sea.


----------



## Monna (Jun 28, 2011)

I like Tavros. I was sad when he died :c


----------



## Pipe (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> His powers are swimming and communing with sea animals. He's like Tavros. But more useless. Because his powers are limited to only in the sea.



All his powers 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Amphibious aquatic adaptation
Telepathy
Psionic domination of marine life
Healing factor
Enhanced senses (including darkvision, infravision, and electro-magnetic)
Superhuman strength, agility, dexterity, speed, and durability (even under the crushing depths of the oceans) ? his agility and endurance in particular are "off the scale"
Superhuman resistance to extreme cold
Superior tools, weapons, crafts, and technology bestowed by the advanced races of Atlantis
Submariner camouflage
Create and hurl bolts of "hard water"
Left hand (as bestowed by the Lady of the Lake) is made of water and possesses mystical properties




Besides he is a king


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> His powers are swimming and communing with sea animals. He's like Tavros. But more useless. Because his powers are limited to only in the sea.





lol aquaman


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like successive writers adding shit because he's otherwise a useless piece of shit


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie if I was the villain that got beat because Aquaman gave me a tele-seizure  I would probably off myself.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> She's as much fodder as Aquaman is.



Aquaman is one of the most dangerous people on DC earth


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 28, 2011)

also Tavros is shit, just like his blood color


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

Still, none of his friends think to let him reach his full potential. They undersell him, so he hardly gets any outta-the-water action.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Sounds like successive writers adding shit because he's otherwise a useless piece of shit



Or maybe you are just wrong .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 28, 2011)

O god Plat vs Sunny Round 1069


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 28, 2011)

Crossbow said:
			
		

> Still, none of his friends think to let him reach his full potential. They undersell him, so he hardly gets any outta-the-water action.


more like the writers


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> more like the writers



Ya basically.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

didn't aqua man completely wreck shit in blackest night?


----------



## Sylar (Jun 28, 2011)

Aquaman jokes were funnier when he wasn't capable of completely ruining the shit of just about anyone in or out of the water.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

Also saying Aquaman just talks to fish is like saying Flash just goes fast.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 28, 2011)

But that's exactly it, isn't it?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> didn't aqua man completely wreck shit in blackest night?



I know in Flashpoint that he kidnapped Geoforce, strapped him into a weapon, and used him to obliterate Europe


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2011)

His fast is better than other people's fast


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 28, 2011)

Well look at it this way MOST people don't know that Aquaman has amazing TP or Flash can move his molecules through solid object or even the fact that Green Lanterns are powered by willpower. It's just a matter of how popculture portrays  said hero and that's how we view them.

Most people don't get calcs from the OBD hell before I went there I always thought Luffy and Naruto were equal.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> His fast is better than other people's fast



he can use his fast to steal other people's fast


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 28, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I know in Flashpoint that he kidnapped Geoforce, strapped him into a weapon, and used him to obliterate Europe



Aquaman for Lord English


----------



## Kurou (Jun 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> His fast is better than other people's fast





Crimson Dragoon said:


> he can use his fast to steal other people's fast



Exactly, he has SUPERIOR FAST



KizaruTachio said:


> Most people don't get calcs from the OBD hell before I went there I always thought Luffy and Naruto were equal.



Go to your room.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2011)

The Megaton Hammer is so much fun!

No wonder John makes that his strife specibii


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 28, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Exactly, he has SUPERIOR FAST



man how do you even get that fast


----------



## Kurou (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> man how do you even get that fast



I think it happened somewhere between him pushing Superman's mom down the stairs and wolverine dieing in that "mysterious" grease fire.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

it all happened in
































a Flash


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Go to your room.



Yes sir


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

KT knows his place

more than I can say for certain posters


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm reading through homestuck again to get hyped for the flash and I realize I missed so much fucking shit.

Like Jade having a grandson in the future. What the fuck is up with that.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Dozeslowpoke.jpg


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

we never did do speculating on who the grandfather is


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Obvious Dave is obvious.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Dozeslowpoke.jpg



I feel like a fucking snail in a high speed interplanetary starship race. I'm piloting a buggy cart and everyone else is in fucking X-wings and Normandies.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Obvious Dave is obvious.



No chance for Karkels huh ?


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 29, 2011)

Aquaman is awesome in Flashpoint.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> I feel like a fucking snail in a high speed interplanetary starship race. I'm piloting a buggy cart and everyone else is in fucking X-wings and Normandies.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 29, 2011)

Actually, if I win the next thread I'll name it "Where Aquaman is God-Tier"


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> No chance for Karkels huh ?



:englishryoma


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> Actually, if I win the next thread I'll name it "Where Aquaman is God-Tier"


Imma neg you if you do and you don't at least do different vernacular.

I mean come on, recycling the previous thread title but changing out one word? How lame is that.

Also it'd be more appropriate for an OBD convo thread. Largely for the vigorous debate it'd spur.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 29, 2011)

Had to make this set.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

that's a fine set you got


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 29, 2011)

That is quite the snazzy set


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Needs more Marvelous.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also it'd be more appropriate for an OBD convo thread. Largely for the vigorous debate it'd spur.




No one really argues in the convo thread. Aside from minor exceptions. 



Crimson Dragoon said:


> that's a fine set you got




I didn't want to make it. But it was to badass not to.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> No one really argues in the convo thread. Aside from minor exceptions.



ahahahaha

also Kurou, you won't regret Annihilation, I guarantee it


----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> No one really argues in the convo thread. Aside from minor exceptions.



Truly the subject of appliances is a divisive one.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 29, 2011)

MazinFireWars said:


> That is quite the snazzy set



Shinken Negged.



zenieth said:


> Needs more Marvelous.




It's Shinken Red. Nuff said.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I mean come on, recycling the previous thread title but changing out one word? How lame is that.



That's exactly why I would do it.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> ahahahaha
> 
> also Kurou, you won't regret Annihilation, I guarantee it



From the things I've been hearing. I know I won't.





Sylar said:


> Truly the subject of appliances is a divisive one.




Well they come in so many pieces these days


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> From the things I've been hearing. I know I won't.



Super Skrull is pretty awesome there

so are a lot of others there obviously but Super Skrull is one of the ones that stood out 



> Well they come in so many pieces these days


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 29, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Shinken Negged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're just hatin' cause Ryoma set is still styling all over you like a hurricane of radtastical bizznasty

something.

You know what, fuck it.  I'm going back to the kitchen.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Super Skrull is pretty awesome there
> 
> so are a lot of others there obviously but Super Skrull is one of the ones that stood out



I look forward to it.



MazinFireWars said:


> You're just hatin' cause Ryoma set is still styling all over you like a hurricane of radtastical bizznasty
> 
> something.




The day you style on me is the day I buy a choppedchopped Dakimura.




> You know what, fuck it.  I'm going back to the kitchen.




Where you belong.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Get me a burrito while you're in there.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 29, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Get me a burrito while you're in there.



No burritos for you cabron.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

coincidence the two worst dantes have the same pose ?


----------



## brolmes (Jun 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> So incase other people have been like me and haven't been reading his formspring





and i hope the 48 squiddles thing is a joke... i am not going to sit reading 48 squiddle profiles then sit through their interactions then sit through 48 deaths

that would take fucking months


----------



## Monna (Jun 29, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> and i hope the 48 squiddles thing is a joke... i am not going to sit reading 48 squiddle profiles then sit through their interactions then sit through 48 deaths
> 
> that would take fucking months


There is no way he is actually going to do that. It would be _too_ ironic.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Super Skrull is pretty awesome there
> 
> so are a lot of others there obviously but Super Skrull is one of the ones that stood out



Of course no one stood out more than Nova.

Makes me sad about how completely glossed over he got in Secret Avengers.


----------



## shit (Jun 29, 2011)

secret avengers has a new writer now with hopefully better days ahead


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh God I've seen it. Man the 1 HS fanart that I thought I would never see. I mean damn I've seen some really really fucked up shit but nothing ever made made me this sad.
I saw fan-made-trolls rule 34 fanart. It's not disgusting or in anyway too much for me it's just so SO pathetic


----------



## shit (Jun 29, 2011)

you're not gonna post it?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

Name me a character I like I'll post pictures in the fan art thread.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

shit said:


> you're not gonna post it?



Shit I could PM it to you then you could put it in the blender porn dumb, cause I really don't see where else in the BH it could go, and I don't wanna start a new thread.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

brb making a new set


----------



## shit (Jun 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Shit I could PM it to you then you could put it in the blender porn dumb, cause I really don't see where else in the BH it could go, and I don't wanna start a new thread.



sounds like a plan


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

HopeSpidey was short-lived.

*eridan joke placeholder*


----------



## Monna (Jun 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Shit I could PM it to you then you could put it in the blender porn dumb, cause I really don't see where else in the BH it could go, and I don't wanna start a new thread.


Holy shit, the Blender still exists?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

shit said:


> sounds like a plan



Sent.


@Paul yeah duh. 2 guys here are blenderites.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

Also really that offer of first person who wants can name a character (that I like) and I'll dump fanart in the fanart thread still stands.


----------



## shit (Jun 29, 2011)

I thought it was pretty tasteful


----------



## Monna (Jun 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> @Paul yeah duh. 2 guys here are blenderites.


Honestly, I hardly ever post on NF anymore. I did love the Blender, however.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Aradia's tits are rather perky.


----------



## shit (Jun 29, 2011)

that pug nose on kanaya


----------



## Monna (Jun 29, 2011)

Nepeta and Terezi are both equipped with dat ass.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

*reads Sunny's response* :S

*reads shit's response* 

*reads PtSK's response*


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)

I just lol'd at the Kid's reactions


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

I want Dave's underwear.  8^Y


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2011)

Why do you want a dead boy's underwear?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)

Also, new set


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

I've kept this set for months now

I just can't find it within myself to replace Tekkaman Blade


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Why do you want a dead boy's underwear?


Because that dead boy had great fashion taste.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I've kept this set for months now
> 
> I just can't find it within myself to replace Tekkaman Blade


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2011)

It was actually a nice picture (minus the pornography)

Nothing like what noob made it out to be



Sunuvmann said:


> Who do you think makes all that Gamzee x Equius yaoi?



I was better off when I didn't know the existence of such things.



Taurus Versant said:


> Cubey Tavros is far below Eridan.
> 
> Just like you.



Eridan fails, Tavros fails adorably 



Sunuvmann said:


> Eridan is about halfway down the list.







Platinum said:


> And Eridan got killed by a troll that kicked the ass of that God Tier troll and kicked Gamzee's ass at the same time.
> 
> Sorry Cubert but Tavros is bottom of the barrel.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Eridan has "power" but that's like saying Eridan > Karkat because he's stronger. Tavros is simply a more humorous and likable character.



KizaruTachio said:


> coincidence the two worst dantes have the same pose ?



Fuck you there's only one worst Dante


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

hey                Cubey



Crimson Dragoon said:


> also Tavros is shit, just like his blood color


----------



## Kurou (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I've kept this set for months now
> 
> I just can't find it within myself to replace Tekkaman Blade



On a semi related Note, Justice from Guilty Gear was based off of  Tekkaman Blade.


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not sure what you want me to say 
That is simply an unpleasant remark.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> On a semi related Note, Justice from Guilty Gear was based off of  Tekkaman Blade.



a fitting name for something based off of Tekkaman Blade


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

Noob has yet to PM me this picture.

What's the hold-up?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

brb need to buy more towels


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)

Nope, not gonna say a word.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> a fitting name for something based off of Tekkaman Blade



Indeed. Now if only she wasn't such a bitch


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol'd. But  @ posting that smut here.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Lol'd. But  @ posting that smut here.



You know you love it


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Needs more lesbians.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Needs more lesbians.





KizaruTachio said:


> brb need to buy more towels




I've basically jumped the shark at this point.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Emphasis on MORE lesbians.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Indeed. Now if only she wasn't such a bitch



a Voltekka to the face might fix that


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Emphasis on MORE lesbians.



I can't find it, I've failed you. I've failed everyone.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> a Voltekka to the face might fix that



Lol. Funny thing is, her most powerful overdrive is her shooting out a giant ass beam and screaming at the top of her lungs.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

sounds Tekkaman-based alright


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

The stark difference between the current two conversations is hilarious.


----------



## Kurou (Jun 29, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> sounds Tekkaman-based alright



Indeed. She's also not allowed at most tournaments considering how broken she is. 


Should say enough about her


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

and by extension, Tekkaman Blade as well


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Did someone ask for lesbians?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll take 20!


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

It's like dueling lesbians up in here.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

*YOU REQUIRE MORE LESBIAN ASS*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Not sure if this qualifies as lesbian fanart


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunny won't be satisfied until he sees the entire main female cast in a massive 8-way orgy.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Sunny won't be satisfied until he sees the entire main female cast in a massive *8*-way orgy.



I saw what you did there.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> Sunny won't be satisfied until he sees the entire main female cast in a massive 8-way orgy.


Close. 12-way.

You forgot Snowman, Ms. Paint, PM and Rose's mom.


Nanna intentionally omitted. *shudders*


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

^ I said main cast. But I guess mom-on-daughter action is more your forte.




KizaruTachio said:


> I saw what you did there.



...What?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

I didn't suggest that. Just she be part of the orgy.

Christ, what is wrong with you?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I didn't suggest that. Just she be part of the orgy.
> 
> Christ, what is wrong with you?



If they're in the same orgy, then it's implied.

And _you_ want them in the same orgy.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

shut the hell up we have lesbians to deal with out.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> If they're in the same orgy, then it's implied.
> 
> And _you_ want them in the same orgy.


They could be on opposite ends


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2011)

ALL TOGETHER NOW

LESBIANS


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2011)

Please... just stop your degeneracy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Please... just stop your degeneracy


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2011)

That's silly. You're just silly.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

It doesn't have enough horsecocks for Cubey


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> They could be on opposite ends



Oh, you!

*studio audience laughs*


...Now back to lesbians.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGWZcJrAw-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

End the thread it won't get any better


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> End the thread it won't get any better



Quick, somebody take this seriously.

It'll be hilarious.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Please... just stop your degeneracy



This is like EM asking for everyone to become Amish...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

that's Cubey for you


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2011)

Damn you I am not horsecocks 

Speaking of EM, he'd like Equius and his robo fetish


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

...What are you saying?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2011)

Robotics is but one faction of equius omnifaced depravity. Such shame belongs only to the cubed one


----------



## Pipe (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmmm lesbian spam


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Once the thread gets more ppl I'm reposting that pic with Mindfang and Redglare.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Go to your room , NOW.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

KT, Cross I sent you a pic tell me what you think. Also do you think I could post it in this thread or is it too risqu? to be put up?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJfZTr8zMsc&feature=player_embedded#at=70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

why WHY *WHY*

EDITNoob btw, seriously man I don't wanna see that


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]r0kFDpYxr2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> KT, Cross I sent you a pic tell me what you think. Also do you think I could post it in this thread or is it too risqu? to be put up?



I'll be honest. It was boring.

Not any more risque-er than the lesbian spam that just ended.

Basically, meh.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4sBjjfntc_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I'll be honest. It was boring.
> 
> Not any more risque-er than the lesbian spam that just ended.
> 
> Basically, meh.



Why are you so apathetic about that pic.   You don't sound as if you were grossed out at all.


----------



## Monna (Jun 29, 2011)

I must say, this truly is the best thread on the forum : D


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Why are you so apathetic about that pic.   You don't sound as if you were grossed out at all.



I must be missing something, because it didn't seem that terrible at all.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> I must be missing something, because it didn't seem that terrible at all.



Did we get the same pic ?

EDIT: just noticed the fact that I left the out of your at the top of the page. Now everyone will now I have terrible grammar, but if I edit it no one will know. The only bit of evidence would be this meaningless rant about said grammar error.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Did we get the same pic ?



I think so. The PM was multi-addressed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

Jesus christ you guys when did you learn how to party


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

Dog Jade raping Jade is what I sent both of you.


Really though KT if I had actually saved it, I could send you this one Vriska pic where she's violently _______ by Jack Noir. There's like _______ and ________ everywhere.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Jesus christ you guys when did you learn how to party



Oh, TV.

I like how, since he lives on the opposite side of the planet, his awake times and ours hardly overlap.

I imagine him as vampire in a Crocodile Dundee hat.


----------



## mootz (Jun 29, 2011)

Finally caught up so I can post in this thread that I caught up and never post here again. I feel like a winner.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Dog Jade raping Jade is what I sent both of you.
> 
> 
> Really though KT if I had actually saved it, I could send you this one Vriska pic where she's violently _______ by Jack Noir. There's like _______ and ________ everywhere.



No no I'll be quiet


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Dog Jade raping Jade is what I sent both of you.
> 
> Really though KT if I had actually saved it, I could send you this one Vriska pic where she's violently murdered by Jack Noir. There's like blood and gore everywhere.



Right, that's the pic I got.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh that one.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

And Now Jade


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

KT, I'm curious. What did you find gross about it?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

KK that ruined Lesbian Stuck for me how about Kawwai Stuck


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

> Really though KT if I had actually saved it, I could send you this one Vriska pic where she's violently murdered by Jack Noir. There's like blood and gore everywhere.


I want to see this.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> KT, I'm curious. What did you find gross about it?



Your fucking with me , right ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I want to see this.



You know damn well that's not what he meant. If he sends it to you he's gonna send it to all of us , so don't ask


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Your fucking with me , right ?



Really, I don't see it, so if you could explain, that'd be great.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

Trying to think if I've seen what noobs talking about but all I can think of is the image series where Scratch impregnated Vriska.

I have PTSD


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Trying to think if I've seen what noobs talking about but all I can think of is the image series where Scratch impregnated Vriska.



Okay, THAT'S gross. Like really gross.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah it was unpleasant, to say the least.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Welp that's my cue


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Welp that's my cue



Cue for what? More lesbians?


----------



## shit (Jun 29, 2011)

walks in

>gurostuck

walks out


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

There's actually a surprisingly large amount of Homestuck gore art.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Detailed depictions of certain scenes like say Jack killing Mom and Dad or Dave or any of Gamzee's killings, I'd be okay with and frankly'd kinda want to see.

What I'd really like to see a non-Scribble Mode version of


----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

Fandoms

they're the reason bucket tier exists.


----------



## shit (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah!


----------



## Monna (Jun 29, 2011)

Hahaha, I'm not surprised in the slightest that Homestuck guro exists, but I'm certainly curious now.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

So, looking back over the most recent update, I noticed that you could see the Yellow Yard in the corner.

Let's talk about that instead.

Let's speculate. Or something.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunny I agree so much. I really want to but have never seen a non scribble version of that pic.

Also gorestuck, that reminds of this one pick where Eridan had managed to beat Vriska and her arm was blown off, and he was raping her while chocking her.



GENTLEMEN YOU SAW NOTHING


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

Noob, I swear to God...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay no. Get that shit out of here, there's a line we don't cross and that's crossing it.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

I feel like we're going to run out of space in this thread before the hiatus ends.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay I'm done.

Time for Jade fanart


----------



## Monna (Jun 29, 2011)

That's not even Jade, is it?


----------



## shit (Jun 29, 2011)

you should prolly delete that pic for reals tho noob
for your own e-safety
I'm saying you could get b&


----------



## Monna (Jun 29, 2011)

Dump some gorestuck instead


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

noobthemusical said:


> Okay I'm done.
> 
> Time for Jade fanart



Badass stuck challenge accepted.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 29, 2011)

You know looking at it carefully that might not be Jade, I mean her clothes kinda match, but they're not exactly the same and her eye's aren't green.


----------



## shit (Jun 29, 2011)

no glasses = not jade


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Badass stuck challenge accepted.


Yes. This please.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

YES. MORE. YES.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

@TV: Sugoi


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm... sensing a theme here.

Not complaining, though. Carry on.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

I only got that pun when she visited Dead Dave.

dozeslowpoke.jpg


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, show's over. We have a winner.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

is it time to start shipping stuck ?


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> is it time to start shipping stuck ?



It's always time for shipping.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

No. It is never time to start shippingstuck.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> No. It is never time to start shippingstuck.



Shut the hell up, Count Chocula.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

Crossbow did you just talk back to me?

Cause I'm pretty sure I heard you talking back to me.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

hit him with the Told Stick, TV


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

No use the knife


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Shipping 3x combo , that's it no more fart posts for me.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OJ-eoXh9My0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

...eep.

Oh god, I'm so sorry please forgive me please.

I'll do whatever you say please don't hurt me I'm sorry.


----------



## shit (Jun 29, 2011)

wait...

tie the knife to the stick!


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

shit said:


> wait...
> 
> tie the knife to the stick!





Please have mercy, TV. I wasn't thinking. Oh god please.


----------



## God (Jun 29, 2011)

So back to gurostuck. Sounds interesting in a savage kind of way


----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

No Country for Told Men


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

Also how are we deciding who gets the next thread?

Before you say anything, Sunny I have dibs over you, so shut up now.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Also how are we deciding who gets the next thread?
> 
> Before you say anything, Sunny I have dibs over you, so shut up now.





Sylar said:


> No Country for Told Men



**


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

whoever posts last like last time ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

Something like that.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Karkat of Alternia, you have great rage in your heart. You belong to the red lantern corps.
Aradia of Alternia, you have the ability to instill great hope. Welcome to the Blue Lantern Corps.
Gamzee of Alternia, you have the ability to instill great fear. Welcome to the Sinestro Corps
Vriska of Alternia, you want it all. Welcome to Agent Orange.
Kanaya of Alternia, you have the ability to feel great compassion. Welcome to the Indigo tribe.
Eridan of Alternia, you have great love in your heart. Welcome to the Star Sapphires.
Nepeta of Alternia, you have the ability to overcome great fear. Welcome to the Green Lantern Corps.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

>Green Lantern Nepeta

purrfect


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Karkat of Alternia, you have great rage in your heart. You belong to the red lantern corps.
> Aradia of Alternia, you have the ability to instill great hope. Welcome to the Blue Lantern Corps.
> Gamzee of Alternia, you have the ability to instill great fear. Welcome to the Sinestro Corps
> Vriska of Alternia, you want it all. Welcome to Agent Orange.
> ...



>Eridan not being blue

Hehehe.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Whoever gets post number 10k.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FelGP_0AYDg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> >Eridan not being blue
> 
> Hehehe.


He does have the capacity for great love. He was just never able to use it.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmm, I want to go get food but I also want new thread  

Choices choices...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

Besides Eridan doesn't like hope. He has power over it, but he uses that power to stamp it out.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Hmm, I want to go get food but I also want new thread
> 
> Choices choices...


Give it an hour. Or less


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

Cowering in fear is gonna have to wait. This is important.

Who will will win the fourth and possibly final thread?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

Implying I'm going to allow you to backsass me.

Sit the fuck down and let the men get to work.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

That statement also automatically discludes you, Sunny.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

*cries in corner*


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 29, 2011)

Crossbow said:


> *cries in corner*





Don't cry. Do a jig.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Implying I'm going to allow you to backsass me.
> 
> Sit the fuck down and let the men get to work.


Australians aren't men. They're weredingos.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

When you're trying to pick up what's left of your self esteem Cross, try to do it quietly.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

No sense in wasting one of the last posts in this thread.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)

What was that about an hour Sunny?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

Look at them go :33


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)

Sylar said:


> When you're trying to pick up what's left of your self esteem Cross, try to do it quietly.



picking up the pieces, so to speak


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 29, 2011)

END OF THREAD IMAGESPAM GO


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

4 (3 members and 1 guests)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

The title for the next thread better be good.


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

Page 500


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Also next time don't bother making a thread.

It automatically does it due to a forum script.

Just tell Castiel what you want it to be and Zeni, make the OP and PM it to him for it to be edited.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

the thread is mine


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Jun 29, 2011)

The next convo should have lesbians in the title.


----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

Who will it be?

Will it be TV? 
TV? 
Cad? 
TV? 
Mazin?
or
TV?

Gonna be close.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 29, 2011)

Come on last post


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 29, 2011)

EXCITEMENT!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Its now a Mexican Stand Off.

Where's Sage?


----------



## Cadrien (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Sylar (Jun 29, 2011)

Get out Cross


----------

